# 'Older Mums' buddies thread!



## ellie

Hey ladies,
Not sure if this has been tried before or not! i had been a part of the ttc 30's/40's thread and it was great chatting to others of similar age (I'm currently 36) - although it's fab chatting to everyone of course, I have 'extra' issues about being the wrong side of 30 and especially with my first ...! Just wondering whether anyone was due around autumn time this year ?

Apologies if there's already any thread of this nature, I must have missed it :blush:


----------



## donedu

great stuff


----------



## Mynx

Hey I'm 35 and due Nov 3 with my second child after a gap of 16 years lol! :hug:


----------



## ellie

Mynx said:


> Hey I'm 35 and due Nov 3 with my second child after a gap of 16 years lol! :hug:

hey mynx congrats!!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun, it was a bit of a shock I can tell you! But now that we've got our heads round it, we're getting really excited :D 

Feel free to PM me if you ever wanna chat n stuff ok? xXx


----------



## polaris

Hi Ellie, 
I'm 34 tomorrow and pregnant with my first. I had been very worried about TTC and thought it would have taken ages especially because I was on BCP for about 15 years, but it actually happened really quickly! So I feel a bit better about the 'over 30' thing now. Although I do wonder if probably tiredness etc. is worse than if we were younger.


----------



## golcarlilly

HI there, I am due in August so don't really fit the bill but I am an older mum (40 this year) and would love to chat to other 'oldies' LOL


----------



## ellie

hi guys! it's nice to see there's a few of us! 
to me it feels a bit strange to be pregnant 'at this age', when most of my friends have already had babies years ago. as this is our first it was also starting to feel like people were no longer expecting us to have babies if you know what i mean? 
i am feeling tired and lazy but I usually do anyway!
golcarlilly we can pick your brains about being in 1st tri hahah! How do you feel at the moment? Do you think the symptoms / tiredness were worse this time?
It's very early for me I know but I am concerned about how I will cope with the sleepless nights and changes that a baby will bring ... although I'm really looking forward to it, me and OH have had a loooong time doing what we want when we want .... also both our jobs are very busy, especially his, and not sure how much he will adjust as he's building his career / reputation up really well at the moment. i worry that it might be a really hard adjustment for both of us and I'm not sure I've got much support around me apart from him. I know that doesn't apply to those of you who already have kids but what do you think about adjusting to the new routine?

Also who's trying to stay fit? (so many questions! there'll probably be more about tests, risks, all that sort of thing! I get annoyed when people quote that wonderful statistic that risks massively increase as soon as you have your magic 35th birthday but I'm not so sure it's so generalisable really...)

Oh and polaris happy birthday for tomorrow!


----------



## polaris

Hi Ellie,
I totally know what you mean about not knowing how we will cope with the changes that a baby will bring. To be honest I don't know if it's really hit home to me yet that we will have a baby by Christmas (all going well, fingers crossed). Myself and OH tend to be very spur-of-the-moment people and that is all going to change obviously and things will have to be planned around the baby. I am lucky that OH only works part-time so he is planning to take on quite a bit of responsibility for child-care, ideally I would also like to organize reduced working hours such as a 4 day week after maternity leave but I'm not sure whether that will be possible. At the moment I have quite a long commute to work so I don't know how I will cope with that. On the other hand I don't think I would like to stay at home full-time as I do enjoy work and have worked hard to build up my career. But we will just have to cross that bridge when we come to it - on the other hand we don't really have the same kind of 'party' lifestyle that we would have done in our 20s so maybe from that point of view it will be easier to adjust?

Keeping fit - yes. I am generally pretty active and I need to exercise as much to stay sane as for my physical health. I generally do a couple of hours yoga once or twice a week and also jogging about 3 times a week. I am still trying to keep up with both. The yoga is a little bit awkward because obviously I had to tell the instructor that I am pregnant as there are certain positions that are not recommended. That was fine but the problem is that a good friend of mine who I haven't told yet also attends the class. I really don't want to tell her yet as she is a self-confessed gossip and the world would know. But I'm sure she is beginning to get suspicious as to why I am not doing certain postures. The jogging is also a bit of an issue - my doctor said that she would not really recommend running as it is a high impact sport - I really don't want to give it up though so I have just reduced the intensity and am taking it pretty easy - I'm pretty sure this is OK because I would have been running regularly before I got pregnant. I did give it up completely for the first couple of weeks but was missing it too much!!

Sorry - long waffle!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I would say I have felt a lot more tired this time round, I go to bed at nine most nights!! I like being pregnant a lot more though, I just find it so fascinating what my body is doing and I am totally obsessed with my growing bump - I think I was more concerned with how much weight I was gaining last time (when I was 23) than I am now! 

It will be a massive change in lifestyle for us too, my DD is 15 and spends half the week at her Dad's so we have a lot of 'us' time whereas when LO arrives we won't get a minute!! I work full time atm too and I am going to take at least 9 months mat leave then go back part-time so that will be a bit change too (a very welcome one I might add cos I am soooo bored of my job LOL)


----------



## Mynx

Having had my daughter at 18 and now another on the way at 35, I gotta say it feels completely different this time around. I'm actually fitter now than I was then (was a lazy 18 year old lol!) and I really felt crappy then. My symtpoms were alot worse than they are now, but then again, I was oblivious to the first few weeks of symptoms thinking that I was run down lol! 
I feel great at the moment altho I do feel very tired. My job invovles alot of walking around (I'm an online shopper for a large supermarket chain) I do other people's shopping all day lol! My poor feet and back are really suffering atm so it's been plenty of warm bubble baths over the last few weeks :D Nothing like indulgence eh! 

Just like Golcarlilly, I work full time and intend on taking the maximum mat leave and then go back part time. We'll have to see how the cash goes to be honest. I might have to go back full time and leave OH as a stay at home husband. He has Multiple Sclerosis and doesnt work so it'll all depend on how he copes wiv the new baby. 

I'm really nervous this time around and of course I'm having to start all over again as I dont have ANY baby stuff left over from my first pregnancy (I'm a hoarder but I aint that bad lmao!!) and as you've all said, it's gonna be a massive change in lifestyle. My daughter will be 17 when the baby's born and she's been pretty much independant for a good year or so now, which has meant I've had my own indepedance too.... so that'll go out the window!!! Gaaaahhh!!! I cant bloody wait lol! xXx


----------



## golcarlilly

Mynx I am so jealous of your job!! that would honestly be heaven to me, I LOVE supermarket shopping, when my DD was little I worked on the checkout at Morrisons and if we were quiet we sometimes had to help disabled people or OAPs do their shopping and I loved it! How did you get the job?


----------



## Mynx

I found it online :) I work for Sainsburys and was job hunting last year and came across the vacancy their website. Applied and sent my CV and got called in for an "interview" of sorts then got the job :D I do enjoy it, altho the walking is really taking it's toll on me atm! God knows how I'll be at 8 months waddling around the aisles lol!!


----------



## M1M1

Hi Ellie, glad I found your thread! I am 36 and am due with my first one on the 28th of Nov (according to my own calculations only, meeting the midwife next week). I only found out last Friday, so still very very excited!! Symptoms so far are a little bit of constipation (don't think I have seen that anywhere else on all the forums I have checked out tonight - is it only me!?!), thirsty and a bit more hungry than usual. Desperately want to go out mountain biking properly again, but seems like the best advice is to take it easy for another couple of weeks.... long walks will do for now. What pregnancy books are you all reading if any? I bought 'Your Pregnancy Bible' and 'The Best Friends Guide to Pregnancy' on Saturday and they are both very good. The latter one made me laugh so much, really funny but also informative!

A bit nervous about work next week as I will be spending a couple of nights in a hotel with colleagues and they will all start wondering why I am not having the usual glass of red with dinner....! Arrrghh! 

Time for bed now I think - yawn... might be another symptom!! :)


----------



## golcarlilly

M1M1 constipation is a common unfortunate symptom of pregnancy, I have started eating prunes in an attempt to combat it!! Raging thirst is another, especially in first tri, I never stopped drinking (and peeing) and was constantly dying of thirst, it is apparently whilst your blood volume increases and the amniotic fluid is made :)


----------



## Mynx

I gotta say I've been parched too! Constantly drinking.. work are really good about it and let me carry around a bottle of juice with me while I'm doing the shopping hehe :D And I can nip off anytime I need for a pee :p
As for constipation.. I've always been a bit like that anyways. I have IBS and I'm often prone to bouts of constipation so it's nothing new for me heh. 

Hope you girls are all well and feeling good today! 

:hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh IBS that can't be much fun! I hate being constipated I was pre-pregnancy very regular (every morning without fail) sorry tmi :blush: :rofl:

I am so bored today, roll on five o'clock! I had my mw appt today, my own mw was off sick so got an older lady who was really nice, I got to hear the hb for the first time and it was lovely!! All is well with me too so am really pleased, next appt is not for another 7 weeks :shock: is anyone else only having a few appts? I don't think it is fair really I mean I know it is my second pg but it is so long since my first I think it should be treated as my first cos I have forgotten everything!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Anyone in here today?


----------



## Mynx

Hey all :) Just cooking dinner atm lol, cod in butter sauce with mash and greens.. yummy! lots of good iron in there :D 

Anyways, how is everyone doing today? xXx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hello ladies, can I join in please?

I'm expecting my first baby at the start of November (by my calculation, don't see a midwife for weeks yet) ... and I'll be 40 by then! My life has changed totally in the last few months, I have a new partner and a new home, and I'm still getting to grips with all these changes!

Luckily the pregnancy hasn't had too bad an effect, other than the tiredness, I'm lucky in not having been sick or anything. I'm surprised my local medics (GP & midwife) aren't bothered by my age, there seems to be no hurry to see me, so I'm relying on my instincts to tell me if anything goes wrong.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi there Marley's girl, when is your 40th? Mine is the 30th July - 8 days before my due date so don't think there will be any major party celebrations LOL!


----------



## Marleysgirl

golcarlilly said:


> Hi there Marley's girl, when is your 40th? Mine is the 30th July - 8 days before my due date so don't think there will be any major party celebrations LOL!

I'll turn 40 mid-May, though I don't feel like it - I've never felt my age! I think it's because I've been wandering between relationships and between jobs for the last twenty years, without ever really settling down, until now. 

I was meant to be having a big party, shared with a pal who turns 50 around the same time ... but that's been eclipsed by a huge Works party (this weekend) for the closure of the district office that we both worked for. I have the fun of seeing all my old workmates, and explaining why I'm not drinking alcohol ... 

From due date calculators (the date of conception is definitely known!), I am expecting around 2nd November. I haven't created a Sig yet to say this, I'm kinda not counting chickens until my scan (on 20th April) when it will all seem a little more real :D

eta - gave in and created a sig ....


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL I don't feel nearly 40 either, I was just saying to a friend last night (who is only 26) that I don't know when I am going to feel like a 'grown up' !! Glad you got a signature, it makes it feel more real!


----------



## 3xmomma

Well isn't this wonderful!! I feel like I have no one to talk to, and then came you! Well ladies I am 34 and have a 15 yr old daughter and a 12 yr old son. Yup this is a shock!!! I am tired and feeling as though I never felt like this all those years ago. I would give anything to poop like a normal human being!! I am also in desperate need of relief from rhinitis, any ideas?


----------



## polaris

Hi 3xmomma,
how many weeks are you?
I am absolutely exhausted all the time too!
I'm 34 as well but this is my first, so nothing to compare it to.


----------



## ellie

Hi all,
Really sorry I haven't been around for a while ... have been 'minimising' forum use due to workload and trying not to make myself paranoid! So good to see so many lovely new faces on here! And so many fab birthdays coming up! I'm 37 in July but like you don't feel it at all (might help that everyone i work with is between 25-33), have always 'jumped' jobs/careers and moved relationships and houses (well twice anyway), have always been wondering when I will feel 'grown up' (Starting to now though!)

Had a private scan yesterday which was a HUGE relief to see the little heartbeat ... so told OH's parents who were delighted but from his mum I got all the 'we thought you had knocked that idea on the head given your age and everything' and 'we are glad you didn't leave it any later, you're not getting any younger' etc etc .....
Am telling my parents shortly and am now really nervous! As my mum's nearly 65 and my dad's 72, I am sure they are going to say we've left it too late and they're too old to be grandparents etc ........ They were 'old' for their generation in having me (28 and 35 respectively) so they should know what it is like!

Glad to hear that everyone's being healthy and fit too - I had a few days of craving white bread (never eat it normally) and 'white pasty food' (which ain't good!) but now I've seen hb it feels a bit more 'secure' and I feel a bit more like I should make myself eat healthily again ....

Well have a great day all :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

This thread has been quiet lately! 

I am completely shattered today, my bump is aching and feels really heavy like I am dragging it round :hissy: My Maternity trousers are too tight too, I think I may have to invest in some a size bigger but I thought we were supposed to just buy our normal size?? I have now gained an entire stone but I don't mind at all - that is something that is different from my last pg - I used to be obsessed by being thin and was forever weighing myself and feeling fat during my pg, this time I am totally fine with it and even enjoying having a big belly!! 

How are you all doing?


----------



## polaris

Congratulations on the scan result Ellie!! That's great news, it must make it all seem more real. I have my first midwife appointment today, quite excited about it.

Gocarlilly - I am actually really looking forward to having a bump and 'looking' pregnant. Not so sure about aching bump and having to drag it around!! LOL. I've put on over half a stone already and I know that it's just the amount that I've been eating rather than baby-related at this stage!! Don't care either though as long as everything is OK.


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh good luck for your first appt Polaris! I was surprised at mine that she didn't say anything at all about my age!


----------



## avabear73

Can I join too? I'm not November, I'm due 9th August but I'm 35 and this is our first. Talk about a voyage of discovery - something new every day LOL.

I've put on about 12lbs ish which I guess isn't too bad ... I'm 24 weeks on Sunday - viability here we come!!! :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Course you can!! I am due 7th August but joined in cos I am 39! Is this your first?


----------



## ellie

Good luck polaris with your mw appointment - let us know how it goes! The scan did make it a bit more 'real' especially for OH who I don't think really believed it before! My parents were actually fine about it and seemed a bit shocked but pleased!

I think I have put on about a stone this year :( I was just about to consider a diet when I got my bfp ... have been eating loads more since giving up alcohol ... not feeling too bad about getting bigger and buying bigger clothes, not yet anyway. golcarlilly i have been buying up cheap maternity clothes off ebay but in a size or two bigger, what kind of trousers are you wearing? is it the ones with adjustable buttons or the stretchy bump ones?

and welcome avabear73 - viability how exciting!


----------



## golcarlilly

The ones i have on today are JoJo Maman Bebe ones, they have a stretchy band which goes mid-bump, I think that is the problem, the under bump jeans I have are much comfier, I think I am going to see if I can remove the elastic in the waist band and just have the stretchy tshirt bit instead - I think they will still hold up cos they have lycra in the trousers themselves?


----------



## polaris

Well the appointment with the midwife went well. She was really nice and informative too. Although she was saying don't overload yourself with information - maybe just buy one book and read that. Yeah right!! I still feel that it's all a bit unreal though, less than two weeks to my scan though - can't wait!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Glad it went well, 2 weeks is not long at all it will fly by!!


----------



## ellie

yay 2 weeks - it'll be here before you know it - can't wait to see pics :)

i haven't got any pregnancy books apart from 'the gentle birth method' that my sil loaned me ages ago - all mine are about conceiving! wonder if i should get one? and if so which one? anyone got any?


----------



## avabear73

Hi ladies

Thanks for the welcomes :hugs:

Yep this is my first .. and I also initially thought it'd be my last but I'm slowly mellowing to the idea of 2 ... never thought I'd be writing that!!!

I didn't buy any books because I didn't want to freak myself out. For me there is comfort in my (not inconsiderable!) ignorance :rofl:. I'm half dreading ante-natal classes because my little bubble is about to be burst :sad2:.

As for maternity clothes - it's so hard to get decent stuff. I'm going (at some point this week) to buy one of those bump support band things (technical and knowledgeable, that's me LOL) because sometimes I feel like the bump is heavy and it would be really good to have a bit more support.

On the subject of support, hubby bought me a body pillow a while back and it's great if I'm in bed on my own (nap for example) but I find I get tangled in it or get the covers tangled in it if we're both in bed (and we have a kingsize). Any tips for using it a bit more successfully?


----------



## golcarlilly

I wondered about getting a bump support too, my bump is killing me by the end of the day, I dread to think how heavy it will be by the end!!


----------



## avabear73

It's not too bad if I'm not doing much through the day, but if I'm working and on my feet a lot, it's really tiring. We're going to have fun come summer eh?!

Looking at your ticker, are you viable today gocarlilly?


----------



## polaris

Well I have it all ahead of me I can tell! And here was me saying I can't wait to have a bump, I hadn't really considered the weight of lugging it around all day!


----------



## avabear73

It weighs more than I thought it would Polaris! My bump is relatively small (the pregnancy gods must have decided I had enough lumps and bumps LOL) but sometimes I find it harder to get off the settee ... not the first time I've needed a helping hand to get up LOL. 

Sometimes I want a bigger bump because often I think it's not that obvious I'm pregnant, and I would like it to be a bit more obvious ... but then I realise how lucky I am that I'm not huge!! Plenty of time for that I guess .... :baby:


----------



## polaris

Wow, I didn't expect that bump would be difficult to carry around at 23 weeks. I thought it would maybe coming up to the end alright (although to be honest I don't really tend to think that far ahead, I'm pretty fixated on just getting past First Trimester!).
As you say, plenty of time for you (and me!) to get much bigger yet!


----------



## avabear73

It's probably not the weight that sometimes makes it awkward (she says hopefully) but more that my centre of gravity has shifted and I haven't adjusted yet LOL.

Plus I'm always a bit stiff, must get a pregnancy yoga DVD!


----------



## polaris

Oh OK that makes sense! Hopefully you will get used to the new centre of gravity over the coming months! LOL.
I'm still looking forward to actually looking pregnant though, instead of just looking like I've had a few too many easter eggs!


----------



## golcarlilly

avabear73 said:


> It's not too bad if I'm not doing much through the day, but if I'm working and on my feet a lot, it's really tiring. We're going to have fun come summer eh?!
> 
> Looking at your ticker, are you viable today gocarlilly?

Yes my LO is now viable, I am so happy, I can't believe I have actually made is this far, I had a m/c last year and feel so lucky :cloud9:


----------



## avabear73

Congrats, a fantastic milestone :happydance: :baby:


----------



## avabear73

Just wanted to share ... our little baby is viable today! :happydance: :baby:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations avabear! It's amazing to think about really isn't it?


----------



## avabear73

It really is considering it only seems like a few weeks ago since we got our :bfp:! I just have no idea where the time is going!!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Wow, this thread has really picked up again!

Got my first scan tomorrow, when (by my calculation) I'll be 12 wks - can't wait to see the wee Bean, make sure s/he's definitely in there. Hopefully get to see the midwife at the same appt, as otherwise I still don't see her for another three weeks!

Someone mentioned aging (grand)parents .... 'tis my Nan's birthday tomorrow, she'll be 88 and I think she's just realised that she's now got a reason to stay alive a bit longer! Nobody in our family feels as old as the number of years suggest, so I think we're making a pact to take at least 10 years off our stated age in future!


----------



## polaris

Good luck with your scan tomorrow! What a lovely birthday present for your nan too!

I know what you mean about making sure there is actually a baby in there, I still don't really believe it myself. When I met the midwife last week, I kept thinking to myself 'But how does she know that I'm actually pregnant? What if it's all a big mistake?'

LOL!! I hope it's not!!


----------



## avabear73

Marleysgirl - Good luck with your scan tomorrow ... hope you get lots of nice pictures for your Nan! :hugs:

Polaris - that is exactly what I said LOL!!! All the daft things that go through our heads just before the first scan ... I had no idea how scary it would be before we did it. And even though I was feeling things by then I was only marginallly more relaxed at the 20 week one! :dohh:


----------



## polaris

avabear73 said:


> Marleysgirl - Good luck with your scan tomorrow ... hope you get lots of nice pictures for your Nan! :hugs:
> 
> Polaris - that is exactly what I said LOL!!! All the daft things that go through our heads just before the first scan ... I had no idea how scary it would be before we did it. And even though I was feeling things by then I was only marginallly more relaxed at the 20 week one! :dohh:

:rofl: Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## fuzzy67

well looking at all you and yr news has given me hope as im 41 in may and TTC good luck yo you all


----------



## polaris

fuzzy67 said:


> well looking at all you and yr news has given me hope as im 41 in may and TTC good luck yo you all

Good luck on your TTC journey!! I hope it all happens quickly for you.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls 

Fuzzy GL in TTC hun - hope you can soon join us! 

Marleysgirl, GL for your scan - hurry back with pics! 

Well, I am shattered today, had such a busy weekend, Sat we spent trawling round garden centres and DIY shops looking for patio furniture (still haven't found any we like!) and yesterday I did some gardening in the morning and then spent 5 hours helping DH stain the decking :shock: Can't wait for next weekend cos we are having a night in a posh hotel in Cumbria on Saturday so will be relaxing for a change!


----------



## Marleysgirl

You want the pic then? :D

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020496.jpg

Everything looked fine - definitely only one baby, in the right place, looks about the right size for 11+6 (50mm rump), and with a strong heartbeat. (photo shows head to left, bum to right, with back to camera)

Well, I guess that's it folks, I'm officially PREGNANT !!!!!!!!


----------



## avabear73

Awww cute! Congratulations! How do you feel now you've seen him/her? It's lovely isn't it?


----------



## avabear73

Fuzzy67 - good luck for TTC and hope it happens quickly for you!


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl said:


> You want the pic then? :D
> 
> Everything looked fine - definitely only one baby, in the right place, looks about the right size for 11+6 (50mm rump), and with a strong heartbeat. (photo shows head to left, bum to right, with back to camera)
> 
> Well, I guess that's it folks, I'm officially PREGNANT !!!!!!!!

Aww congratulations!! Lovely to hear that everything is going well.


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay congrats MarleysGirl :hugs:


----------



## ellie

yay marleysgirl that is FAB! :)

fuzzy67 hope your ttc journey is short and you can join us here soon :)

golcarlilly i think you deserve a lovely relaxing weekend after all that! i am officially a lazy git at the moment!

met my midwife yesterday, she was lovely, so all underway that end. Gulp. It feels like a really wierd 'limbo' at the moment, sort of getting used to feeling tired and nauseous and having sore nips and all that, past doing all the pregnancy tests, but before the 'official' 12 week stuff and before getting any kind of bump ... for those of you in 2nd tri, when did it feel more real for you?

also have to decide whether to have the down's blood test done or not ... pretty much decided i don't want an amniocentesis, so is there any point in having the blood test? has anyone else had it done / considering it?


----------



## golcarlilly

I think I am still trying to come to terms with it all really!! I sometimes suddenly think OMG I am having a baby :rofl: 

We decided against any tests cos I knew if they did find a problem (unless it was really serious) I could never have a termination so there didn't seem much point really. It is a very hard decision to make though and a very personal one - good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## avabear73

Ellie - it didn't feel real to me until I had the first scan. Just seeing the picture suddenly made me think, hey, hang on, I'm having a BABY!! :)

I agree with gocarlilly, it's very much a personal choice. I tend to go with the flow without thinking about it, so it never occured to me not to have the tests. I think as well I wanted to know, not that I would ever have terminated, but just so I could at least be mentally prepared. In the end my Downs results were great, for my age it should have been 1 in 350, and I was 1 in 486. I was really amazed also because I'm on medication for epilepsy so if anything would have expected worse than normal results, not better.

It's one of these things that only you can decide - lots of reasons both ways - but don't feel you HAVE to have the tests ... entirely up to you :) Oh also I declined the hiv and hep tests ... just didn't feel they were necessary since hubby and I have been together for nearly 17 years, and both of us only had 1 other partner before we met :)


----------



## ellie

good news avabear, we still need to discuss it more but oh of the opinion that the least intervention the better ...
my midwife went on for ages about the hiv/syphillis/hep tests, I told her that I'd had thorough screening and hep b jabs for my job quite recently, and me and Oh have been together for 7 years and no chance of any infections, i didn't feel there was a need but she said I didn't have a choice in that and that they have to do it? maybe it's dfiferent in different areas ....

it felt real when we had the scan a week ago but that wore off after about 3 days and now it feels imaginary again!


----------



## polaris

I know exactly what you mean about being in limbo and not feeling real. I don't think it will feel real till the scan and getting a bump etc.
I'm not planning to get blood tests for Down's because I wouldn't get the amniocentesis so I feel like it could be just extra worry for nothing. As you still don't get a definite answer, just a probability. So if it was higher than expected, I would be worrying for the rest of the pregnancy and baby might still be fine.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I've decided to go ahead with the screening to ascertain a more accurate Downs possibility (baseline for my age is 1:96), but that is (as someone else mentioned) so that I can be a little more mentally prepared if I know the likelihood - I've already decided that I don't want to risk the Amnio. It wouldn't change my mind about the baby, but I like to be more forewarned, if that makes sense.


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl said:


> I've decided to go ahead with the screening to ascertain a more accurate Downs possibility (baseline for my age is 1:96), but that is (as someone else mentioned) so that I can be a little more mentally prepared if I know the likelihood - I've already decided that I don't want to risk the Amnio. It wouldn't change my mind about the baby, but I like to be more forewarned, if that makes sense.

That makes perfect sense, I think it's a very individual decision that you have to do what is right for you. My choices are different but that's just me, I generally would prefer not to think about things until they happen cos I just worry too much and then they're not as bad as you expect anyway. I also have worked with children with Downs and know that it wouldn't be the end of the world, so that probably plays a part for me as well.
Good luck with the screening, let us know how you get on.


----------



## avabear73

Ellie - I would have thought that as the patient you can refuse any treatment or test but maybe it's some kind of health and safety thing, who knows? I was asked about it at least twice, but they did respect my decision, although one did warn me that I'd probably be asked again LOL.

As for feeling real, once you start to get a little bump it helps. Although the most real thing is when you start feeling things (that REALLY brings it home!). Hearing the heartbeat as well. TBH there are still days I can't believe I'm actually having a baby. Me, a parent. What's the world coming to?! LOL!

Marleysgirl - I totally understand. Maybe it's because I'm a planner-type but I need to know things, I deal much better with what I know. It's funny that for some people, to know makes them worry and for others it's not knowing that makes them worry!

Polaris - I remember when we were in P7, we shared some PE classes with some kids from a nearby school for children with various disabilities - some of them had Down's and all I remember was how sweet they were. Just so innocent and always smiling. :)


----------



## avabear73

How is everyone? Been quite quiet here this week, hope everyone is well :)


----------



## polaris

Hi Avabear. Hope you are well.

I'm not too bad, still working away on my thesis, not too much longer to go which I will be really glad when it's over, but panicky at the same time because I still have so much work left to do!! It's hard trying to work through the exhaustion of early pregnancy too.

Apart from that, I was round in OH's sister-in-law's last night, it was her 40th birthday. She got really emotional about the fact that me and OH will be having a baby in November and that the baby will be so close in age to her twins (born in March). It was a nice evening but I felt a bit uncomfortable because everyone was getting so excited about the pregnancy - I really hope that everything goes smoothly at the scan on Wednesday. It would be so horrible to have to tell everyone that something was wrong. There was some people there who didn't know about the pregnancy and I didn't really want them to know but the cat is out of the bag now. So please please please let everything be OK.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## avabear73

I know what you mean ... we told my Mum on Christmas Day when I was 7 weeks (because I was really tired and hardly eating because of the nausea) and until I had the scan I felt the pressure of her excitement ... was just constantly worried that something would happen and we'd have to tell her the bad news. There were a couple of days when my symptoms disappeared and I was freaking out ... but on the upside, when we had the scan and everything was fine, we got to tell her that ... and then tell everyone else too :)

Not long till your scan now .. how do you feel? Excited/Nervous?


----------



## polaris

avabear73 said:


> I know what you mean ... we told my Mum on Christmas Day when I was 7 weeks (because I was really tired and hardly eating because of the nausea) and until I had the scan I felt the pressure of her excitement ... was just constantly worried that something would happen and we'd have to tell her the bad news. There were a couple of days when my symptoms disappeared and I was freaking out ... but on the upside, when we had the scan and everything was fine, we got to tell her that ... and then tell everyone else too :)
> 
> Not long till your scan now .. how do you feel? Excited/Nervous?

Yes, that's exactly the way I feel. But hopefully everything will work out well for me as it did for you. I am very excited about the scan but nervous too. I would say I will be extremely nervous on the day itself. But the relief if everything is OK will be fantastic.


----------



## golcarlilly

avabear73 said:


> I know what you mean ... we told my Mum on Christmas Day when I was 7 weeks (because I was really tired and hardly eating because of the nausea) and until I had the scan I felt the pressure of her excitement ... was just constantly worried that something would happen and we'd have to tell her the bad news. There were a couple of days when my symptoms disappeared and I was freaking out ... but on the upside, when we had the scan and everything was fine, we got to tell her that ... and then tell everyone else too :)


Same here Ava, we told both sets of parent on Christmas day and were so nervous about it following my m/c in April! 

HOpe everyone is ok today? My bump is starting to feel huge now! posted a pic on Second Tri bumps this morning!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Moved into the Tri-2 forum this morning (as Golcarlilly knows, she's already found me there)

So I guess this pregnancy is real, and not just wishful thinking and imagination! Still over a week until I see my midwife though ....

Ooooh, I know what I was gonna share. I've volunteered to participate in some research (part of the Scope Study) which looks into pre-eclampsia, underweight babies & preemies. Means I'm having a few more blood tests, a lot more questionnaires, and an additional scan. No skin off my nose, I'm not trying to hold down a job so I've got time for the extra appointments, and any additional checks they can carry out are welcomed, given my age.



> The purpose of this study is to produce effective screening tests to identify those women who may go on to develop complications in their pregnancy, long before the problem arises.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Marleysgirl, sorry for my dumb post, misread your post and was thinking you were moving to 3rd - durr!! Have changed it to welcome you to second!! 

Study sounds interesting, although I would hate the extra blood tests!! 

I have posted a couple of pics on second tri bumps over the last couple of days, i can't believe how my much my bump has grown lately!! 

Hope everyone is well today?


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl - congrats on the move to 2nd Tri! Not too much longer before i'll be joining you, I hope!!


----------



## avabear73

Marleysgirl - congrats! 2nd tri goes by so fast ... so much faster than 1st! And the extra screening sounds good. :)

Gocarlilly - funny about the bump, they have little growth spurts eh? I'm a sudden sprouter too. ;)

Polaris - good luck for tomorrow, hope you can sleep tonight, it's very exciting! :happydance:


My news .. I had the MW today and everything is great .. the heartbeat was fast and strong (the midwife said "it seems really happy in there!"). She measured me and I'm measuring 26 weeks even though I'm just past 25 which is fantastic. I asked her if the baby was the right way up because my kicks are still way below the belly button, she had a feel and said "you have a bum here" (touching the upper right part of my bump) and "a head here" (touching my belly), so it turns out that the baby isn't kicking me, it's punching and/or poking me :rofl:


----------



## polaris

I hope I can sleep tonight too - I'm excited but very nervous too. I have a feeling I might have mad dreams tonight.

Good news on the midwife appt, avabear, sounds like everything is going extremely well!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## golcarlilly

How did it go Marleysgirl?


----------



## Marleysgirl

golcarlilly said:


> How did it go Marleysgirl?

Think your question was aimed at Polaris, not me! There's not gonna be any news from me for another week or two!


----------



## golcarlilly

Marleysgirl said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> How did it go Marleysgirl?
> 
> Think your question was aimed at Polaris, not me! There's not gonna be any news from me for another week or two!Click to expand...

OOOPs Baby brain on the loose again :blush::rofl:

Polaris - how did it go? !!!!


----------



## polaris

Just got back. Everything was perfect with baby! Measuring correctly for dates and everything in the right place. So lovely to see baby. I feel so happy and relieved!!! Not too much to see in the photos, but I love them anyway! I love the bottom one, you can see the face a little bit. Nice to have something to look at to convince myself that it is real.
 



Attached Files:







SCAN013.jpg
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh I am so pleased for you, you can see the baby's head clearly in the second one :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Just realised that I attached pics upside-down. Guess it doesn't really make too much difference though which way up they are!!


----------



## avabear73

Awww congratulations!!! You must be so excited ... you going to show off your pics to all your family/friends now? That bit is a lot of fun :D


----------



## polaris

Yeah, can't wait!! I'm also really looking forward to being able to tell everyone cos so far we've only told OH's family and a couple of close friends. It's so exciting!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Awww, lovely pics Polaris! At least you got to see some of the features, all I saw was my baby's back & head - looked like Andy Capp lying on a sofa! :rofl:


----------



## avabear73

LOL Marleysgirl!!! :rofl:

Polaris - make sure you come back and tell us the reactions! :) The best bit about telling people was the shock - they'd all pretty much made up their minds we were never going to have any, and we've been together for over 16 years ... their faces were priceless!!! :D I think most of them are still in shock :rofl:


----------



## avabear73

This is a bit of a pointless post, but I'm 99 days to go today! Wow, so fast ... 3rd tri in just over a week :dance:

So Polaris, did you have fun telling everyone? :D


----------



## polaris

avabear73 said:


> This is a bit of a pointless post, but I'm 99 days to go today! Wow, so fast ... 3rd tri in just over a week :dance:
> 
> So Polaris, did you have fun telling everyone? :D

Woohoo - only 99 days to go! That is another good milestone. I get the feeling 2nd Trimester is going to fly by. First Tri really went slow for me, but I got my date for my 20 week scan, 24th June, and it just sounds like no time away!

Yes telling everyone has been really great - it's just so nice seeing the excitement in people's faces and hearing it in their voice. I still haven't told my mum yet - she doesn't live in the same country as me and also she's on holidays in Italy till tomorrow - so I will be telling her tomorrow. I'm actually a bit nervous about telling her which is strange cos I'm sure she's going to be delighted! I'll let you know. 

The only difficult one was having to tell a good friend whose wife had a missed m/c at 12 weeks back in January. I knew it was going to be difficult but wanted to tell him before he heard it through the grapevine. He just went really quiet on the phone and then said congratulations and tried to be enthusiastic but I could tell he was really upset. It was horrible - I didn't really know what to say. I know they haven't started trying again yet because his wife was very unwell after the m/c and hemorrhaged really badly and he told me they were not going to start trying again till after their holiday which is in two weeks time. I really hope it happens quickly for them and that all goes well this time.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I kinda jumped the gun with telling everyone, we couldn't resist spilling the news when I was only 8 weeks!

Polaris, my scan is just over a week before yours, on 15th June. Are you going to ask the sex? We are ... we just want to know if we're right :D


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl said:


> I kinda jumped the gun with telling everyone, we couldn't resist spilling the news when I was only 8 weeks!
> 
> Polaris, my scan is just over a week before yours, on 15th June. Are you going to ask the sex? We are ... we just want to know if we're right :D

Ooh, exciting! What do you think it is? And why?
I think I'm having a girl but we're going to wait to find out until he or she's born. Not very many people here in Ireland do find out the sex, I think it's a cultural thing, it's more common to leave it as a surprise!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ladies

Ava - congrats on the 99 day mark, it is a bit scary don't you think? 

Polaris good luck telling your Mum, I am still trying to work out how my mum feels about mine! 

What is everyone up to this weekend? I went to my sister's yesterday, it was her birthday (36) and she had a bit of a get together, it was ok but I get so tired in the evenings!! Today I am planning to have a lazy day once my ironing is done (mount everest - prob 2 hours worth :hissy:)


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'm not up to much this weekend, Gol. Got up early and went to the local Sunday market this morning, sussing out the baby stuff - but the buggies are almost full price, and there doesn't seem to be much else (no clothing or bedding etc). Might wander into Manc citycentre tomorrow, there's a Balearic Festival going on (Majorca, Menorca etc). I loved the food when I've been on holiday there, so I might see if I can pick up some (hard) cheese and (cured) meat.

Polaris, I'm dying to know how you're getting on today, telling your Mum. I was having kittens about telling my parents, but they've been wonderful about it - I think they washed their hands of my moral wellbeing many years ago!

We're pretty sure we're having a girl, we've thought that from before she was even conceived - which happened extremely quickly, I hadn't even moved in with my partner, it was the weekend I was visiting and we were house-hunting! And my Stepdad (who is pretty psychic) also swears that we're having a girl, to be called Georgia he reckons (not a name on our list). 

However, we won't be upset if he turns out to be a boy!!! (Though I will have to re-eBay some stuff!) We want to find out because we're all so darn sure, we want to know if our instincts are right.


----------



## avabear73

Polaris - good luck for telling your Mum, I bet she'll be thrilled, and what a lovely surprise to round off her holiday! And 2nd tri just flies by. Maybe it's because the scan breaks it up half way ... but either way it's ridiculously fast!! Kinda hoping 3rd tri isn't that fast because we still have a LOT to get done :dohh:

Marleysgirl - it will be interesting to see if you're right about the sex. We keep calling our baby "she" even though we don't know .. not sure if it's instinct or not, in about 14 weeks I guess we'll find out :D

Golcarlilly - ironing, ughh. That should be illegal at the weekend!

Our weekend hasn't been anything wildly exciting. We visited family last night, but that's about it. With it being the holiday weekend I think we'll need to get going on the nursery ... we really need to get started with that! First things first, I'm off to have a soak in the bath, should help my back which has been aching a bit more lately. Plus I'll get the chance to read my new book in peace :happydance:


----------



## polaris

golcarlilly said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Polaris good luck telling your Mum, I am still trying to work out how my mum feels about mine!

Well I told my mum on the phone today - I'm not quite sure if she is pleased or not. I think she was a bit taken aback. Then she switched into giving loads of advice about the pregnancy. By the end of the phone call, she was saying that it was exciting. At least she has a bit of time to get her head around it before we visit them in a week and a half. And she will break the news to my dad as well which is good because I would prefer not to see his initial reaction. Anyway at least it is done, phew, it was just as hard as I expected it to be really!


----------



## golcarlilly

Polaris, sounds like a positive reaction from your Mum all in all! are you expecting a bad one from your Dad? saw my Mum on Sat at my sister's birthday party for the first time in over 2 weeks (she has been on hols to Vegas) and she didn't ask me anything about the baby or the pregnancy - not even a 'how are you' !!! She really p*sses me off!!

I think first and second tri have both gone really slowly!! I am hoping that the next 9 weeks fly by cos then I will be starting my Maternity leave - I am SOOOOO sick of work now! (especially today when I get to work all day on a bank holiday :hissy:)

I didn't do my ironing yesterday, DH and I decided to tidy the garden instead and cut the grass and I planted up two hanging baskets for the front of the house, I am glad we did now cos it looks miles better and the ironing can always wait LOL


----------



## polaris

golcarlilly said:


> Polaris, sounds like a positive reaction from your Mum all in all! are you expecting a bad one from your Dad? saw my Mum on Sat at my sister's birthday party for the first time in over 2 weeks (she has been on hols to Vegas) and she didn't ask me anything about the baby or the pregnancy - not even a 'how are you' !!! She really p*sses me off!!
> 
> I think first and second tri have both gone really slowly!! I am hoping that the next 9 weeks fly by cos then I will be starting my Maternity leave - I am SOOOOO sick of work now! (especially today when I get to work all day on a bank holiday :hissy:)
> 
> I didn't do my ironing yesterday, DH and I decided to tidy the garden instead and cut the grass and I planted up two hanging baskets for the front of the house, I am glad we did now cos it looks miles better and the ironing can always wait LOL


I'm not exactly expecting a bad reaction from my dad, but it's just that he will always tend to emphasize the negative so it will be 'can you afford it?' and 'what about the mortgage?' and 'what if you and OH break up?' (even though we are together 10 years and both working). And hello, I can't really put it off too much longer!!! Hopefully my dad will prove me wrong and rein in his negative comments!!

That is annoying that your mum didn't refer to the pregnancy - is she the sort of person who doesn't feel comfortable talking about that kind of stuff?

LOL yes ironing is ALWAYS bottom of my to-do list!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I hope he is pleased for you hun, men have a habit of saying what they think without considering your feelings don't they?!! 

I think my Mum just thinks I shouldn't be starting all over again at my age but she has married someone who is 14 years older than her and my DH is 8 years younger than me so I suppose that is partly it, she just doesn't understand, plus she has never really been the maternal type!! I know that she will love my son as she does my DD but I very much doubt she will offer any help either emotionally, financially or practically!! - Oh well - her loss!


----------



## polaris

yeah parents can be a bit funny like that. They have their own ideas on how us children should be living our lives and sometimes forget that we're adults and will make our own decisions. As you say, it is her loss really that she is not able to be more involved because of not understanding.


----------



## tillymum

:hi: I just saw this thread today and just wanted to pop in and say hi!

I'm an older mum too, I'm 37 and pregnant with my first - after 2 m/c's. LO is due the end of August, though we conceived when I was still 36!!! (Important to me! LOL).

I worry a bit about being an older mum, though I still feel 22! I really want 2 and am sorta planning in my head about trying again when this LO is around 6-9mths old! I haven't shared that with DH yet :rofl:Am I mad!?!?

Anyway hi again and hope you don't mind me invading:hi:


----------



## avabear73

You're right, it's definitely their loss .. but hopefully they'll come around. :hugs:

I'm starting my ML about the same time as you golcarlilly - it's a mix of holidays and ML (3 weeks hols, then I start ML officially) - I finish on 3rd July. 6 months of no work .... fantastic, I can barely contain myself!! :happydance: I have great colleagues and I enjoy my job but still, 6 months!!! :happydance:

tillymum - welcome! I really enjoy this thread, everyone is lovely, and it's always nice to see a new face! And in answer to your question, yes, I think you might be a little mad :rofl: but that's OK you're in good (or at least like-minded) company .. the other day I suggested to hubby that maybe we could have another in a year or so ... he burst out laughing, probably because I've always been "I don't want any children" and now I'm thinking that 2 would be a good idea :dohh: :rofl: I don't want to be too much older, if we decide to have baby #2 so it'd need to be conceived by the time I'm 38 if not before (I'm 35 just now, turn 36 in October). But if we end up with just one, we'll be happy ... maybe I should wait and see how we get on with one first :baby:


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Tillymum, welcome to the thread! I am 39 but will be 40 by the time LO arrives :shock: (my bd is 30th July and I am due 7th Aug) 

Ava, the thought of a younger bro or sis for this lo has crossed my mind too - I seriously think I *am* mad!!!

I finish on 3rd July too - :wohoo: can't come a moment too soon! I am taking the full 9 months off and I cannot wait to be a SAHM for a while!!


----------



## avabear73

Oh I'm jealous, I'd love the 9 months!! Unless we come into some money, I don't think it's a goer ... will just have to keep up with the euromillions LOL.


----------



## golcarlilly

We do the lottery but not the euromillions - I might start though! 

We have been really lucky to have some money left to us in a will and so have paid off our credit cards and a loan we had, otherwise I would have been going back after 3 months!!


----------



## polaris

tillymum said:


> :hi: I just saw this thread today and just wanted to pop in and say hi!
> 
> I'm an older mum too, I'm 37 and pregnant with my first - after 2 m/c's. LO is due the end of August, though we conceived when I was still 36!!! (Important to me! LOL).
> 
> I worry a bit about being an older mum, though I still feel 22! I really want 2 and am sorta planning in my head about trying again when this LO is around 6-9mths old! I haven't shared that with DH yet :rofl:Am I mad!?!?
> 
> Anyway hi again and hope you don't mind me invading:hi:

Hi Tillymum, welcome, this is a really nice thread and it's good to have you on board. My OH's SIL has just turned 40 and she recently had twins and she is managing absolutely fine. She's really relaxed and just seems to take everything in her stride. So I don't think being a bit older is necessarily a disadvantage. 

If you do decide to have another one quickly, the good side is that they will be close in age and hopefully will keep each other entertained to some extent. I have heard that in some ways single children can be more work because they don't have siblings to keep them company so they need more of your attention. See what you think when baby arrives and what your DH thinks though i suppose?


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi Tillymum and welcome to the "older mums" area! Like Gol, I'm currently 39 and will turn 40 before the Bean makes an appearance - and this is my first!!!!

As for parents, well I think mine have given up on my moral well-being, and are now prepared to just go with the flow ...


----------



## avabear73

Polaris - that's what I was thinking, I'm an only child ... I'm 50/50 on whether or not a second would make life easier or harder LOL. I wonder how we'll cope with one, am I going to be pulling my hair out or thinking that it's so wonderful I want to have more?! In a few months I'll know .... :rofl:

Marleysgirl - LOL - I think my folks haven't so much given up on my moral wellbeing but just kind of hope that one day I'll grow up and start acting my age .... (I hope that NEVER happens LOL).


----------



## tillymum

Awww thanks for all the replies!

I think I am a bit mad to be thinking of no# 2 already but as we are house hunting right now, we gotta plan for the future! DH's response is 'lets see how we get on with one first, before you start planning the 2nd!' :rofl: maybe he's right!


----------



## avabear73

> maybe he's right!

Oh but please never tell a man he might be right :rofl: That must be against some rule somewhere :rofl:

My hubby is so mild mannered, and easygoing, but god, the man is NEVER wrong. At least that's what he thinks ... :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
well m.s. is definitely easing up, I haven't really felt bad since Friday. But in its place I have a really rotten cold. OH had it last week and I was really hoping I wouldn't catch it!!


----------



## avabear73

Oh yuck :( I hate having a cold, I always feel really sorry for myself, it's all a bit pathetic LOL. Hope you feel better soon, Polaris! :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Hello folks :) How's everyone today? You feeling better Polaris?

I just realised something today .. people are being really sweet to me! I couldn't be bothered to take the car to work this week so I've been catching the bus into town after work to meet hubby. Of the three working days this week I've only had to catch the bus once!! Twice colleagues have stopped to give me a lift ... they've been so nice.

Should have gotten pregnant years ago :rofl:


----------



## polaris

avabear73 said:


> Hello folks :) How's everyone today? You feeling better Polaris?
> 
> I just realised something today .. people are being really sweet to me! I couldn't be bothered to take the car to work this week so I've been catching the bus into town after work to meet hubby. Of the three working days this week I've only had to catch the bus once!! Twice colleagues have stopped to give me a lift ... they've been so nice.
> 
> Should have gotten pregnant years ago :rofl:

That's a nice story - people can be very helpful sometimes and it's lovely when it happens.

Thanks I'm feeling much better today. Also my thesis supervisor said because I had such a dose on top of being pregnant that I should submit on Monday instead of tomorrow - really takes the pressure off so I'm delighted about that!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Morning All

Just thought I'd stick my head in here ... Things not going too brilliant, my OH got laid off yesterday, so that's both of us on benefits for a while ...


----------



## polaris

Hi Marleysgirl,
so sorry to hear about your OH getting laid off. It must be so stressful. I hope he finds something else soon. These are such difficult times.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi everyone, 

Sorry to hear about your OH Marleysgirl, what job does he do? The company I work for has been in administration for 3 months and have made a third of the workforce redundant - very worrying times!

I am so glad it is Friday today! And I am now in 3rd Trimester :wohoo: I can't believe I have actually made it this far, I feel so happy :)


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.
Today I am feeling so sick again. This is the first time that I have felt sick in a week, I really hoped m.s. was gone for good but no such luck. And my skin has broken out again in millions of spots. And I have that horrible taste in my mouth back. What's going on??? :hissy: I thought second tri was supposed to be all about feeling good!!


----------



## janey09

Hi

Although i'm due in October i am an older mum (35 when baby born) - would be great to chat to other mums in my age range. This will be my first and i am sooooo excited but scared also.

Anyone please feel free to pop by for a chat, we can hopefully help each other...


----------



## polaris

Hi Janey,
you're just a few weeks ahead of me. I'm 34 and this is my first baby too. Like you say it's exciting but also scary. I feel like because I'm in my thirties people will expect me to know what I'm doing, when actually I won't have a clue!! How are you enjoying the pregnancy so far?


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi & welcome Janey, don't worry about the thread title saying "November", I think this has ended up as a general "Older Mums" buddy thread (or perhaps we should start another?)


----------



## golcarlilly

Ellie could change the title of the thread to older mummies if she goes on advanced edit :)


----------



## polaris

golcarlilly said:


> Ellie could change the title of the thread to older mummies if she goes on advanced edit :)

Yes that would be a good idea. It's nice chatting to people at different stages too.


----------



## avabear73

Happy Sunday everyone :)

Polaris - hope your thesis is going well, a nice boost getting those extra couple of days to submit :) As for the sickness and spots - :hugs:. I think these hormonal spurts can come at any time, I haven't had a breakout in a few weeks but I was getting them up till the mid twenties and going by the mood swings am still getting them LOL. The joys, the joys .. :dohh:

Marleysgirl - sorry to hear about your OH. Hopefully something will come up for him soon, will keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Golcarlilly - congrats on 3rd tri, and as of today I'm joining you! Yay! :happydance:

Janey - hi and welcome! :D This thread is lovely, and it's always nice to see a new face :)

In our news, we're deciding between two sets of nursery furniture, I think we're going for a mamas and papas set, hopefully we can order this week. If not that one, we'll be going for an M&S one, which is in a sale. We've started to prepare the room, have cleared out stuff but still have work to do - I think today we'll finish up clearing the room, then we can get on to touching up the paint, getting a new carpet etc. Slowly realising that time is speeding up and we've still got a way to go ... eek!!

We're going to a nursery open day today, a new one has been built not far from us so would be ideal, so we're going to see what it's like. Hopefully it will be ok.

Right better move myself and go and get dressed ... I'm sitting watching Ocean's 13 so it's a bit of a thought to switch it off I must admit ;)


----------



## Marleysgirl

Good Morning Ava :D

Thank goodness you mentioned not having organised the nursery yet - I was wondering at what stage I should start worrying about this, but as I'm more than 10 weeks behind you, I've got a little time yet!

Need to get the OH organised this week - signing on, jobhunting etc. He's not looking forward to the prospect, it's a male pride thing.

Off to Asda shortly - having finally seen a midwife, I've got my Bounty book so I can go and collect the first Bounty pack! (small things excite me)


----------



## ellie

Hey guys!
Great to see everyone is doing well and getting things organised ... marleysgirl hope something comes up for your OH soon, I'm sure it will.
I'll have a go at editing the title now - aargh technophobe !!!


----------



## ellie

did it work ?

is everyone happy with the title or should it say something like over 30's mums or something? what do people think?


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thanks Ellie, that did work - so you're not a technophobe!

I think the phrase "older mums" is probably descriptive enough, there's no need to put an age range, I think we all know who we are! At least they don't call us "geriatrics" any more!


----------



## ellie

oh and golcarlilly well done on 3rd tri :happydance: i can't wait!

polaris how you feeling now? i've been feeling okay for a week or more ... which worries me sometimes but i try to stay positive ... 12 week scan on thursday ... gulp


----------



## ellie

Marleysgirl said:


> Thanks Ellie, that did work - so you're not a technophobe!
> 
> I think the phrase "older mums" is probably descriptive enough, there's no need to put an age range, I think we all know who we are! At least they don't call us "geriatrics" any more!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## avabear73

They used to have an even worse term ... let me see if I can find it ...



> "Elderly Prima Gravidas" is the medical term given to a woman over 30 or 35 (depending on the doctor) giving birth for the first time. It literally translates to "old first-time mum". However, it is a term that is quickly dating as more women are choosing to delay motherhood until later in life.

Isn't that horrible? What happened to mature?! 


We're back from the open day and the nursery looked really good. It's custom built so the rooms are big, airy and suited exactly to purpose ... they have sensory rooms as well, and I think I could quite happily sleep in there myself! We'll check out others just to make sure we're happy but we really liked this one, let's just hope when the time comes there is still a space for our LO :)


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ah, so I'm not "geriatric", merely "elderly" :rofl:


----------



## avabear73

Marleysgirl - It seems like we've suddenly realised that we're running out of time .. I get the feeling that when "do the turn" into the 30s it's going to go into light speed. What do you get in the Bounty pack? I think I'm going to rake around and join all the mother and baby clubs this afternoon, try and get my hands on some of those baby freebies :D

Ellie - good luck for Thursday, will be thinking of you and hoping all goes well :)


----------



## Marleysgirl

In my case, it wasn't "running out of time" - I met a new (and wonderful) partner, who changed my attitude to having children - I just consider us fortunate that I fell pregnant so soon after we decided we wanted to try, I had visions of having low fertility due to my age.

Right, my first Bounty pack has:

- money off vouchers from Asda (presumably this depends on where you collect the pack)
- various leaflets incl. Argos baby catalog
- sample of Fairy Non-Bio
- sample of de-caff Coke (small can)
- sachet of Ovaltine
- sample size Sudocrem
- Pampers intro pack of 1x newborn nappy, small pack of wipes, leaflets

Not much, but I was hoping for the Fairy sample as I have some eBay-purchased babygros that I want to wash!


----------



## ellie

wow - that sounds good - where do you get that? is that from signing up to a website?

aahhhh ... the indigestion / wind today is killing me ...... even swigging gaviscon doesnt seem to be helping .......... :cry: :cry:


----------



## avabear73

Marleysgirl - I wasn't meaning my biological clock (I "did the turn" into 30s 5 years ago, more's the pity!!!) LOL .. but reading it back I can see that's what it looks like!! Must have had pregnant brain when I wrote it LOL. No what I meant was running out of time to get the nursery done, once we get into 30+ weeks, it's going to race ... :D

Know what you mean about feeling fortunate though, we decided to let "nature take it's course" and two weeks later, it had :rofl: so much for being 35 and thinking it'd take forever! I only have one ovary and tube as well, guess this LO was meant to be! :D Thank goodness we were preparing to try anyway and had been on the folic acid and conception vitamins for 6 months, I really didn't believe we'd get pregnant that quickly, it's amazing that we managed NOT to get pregnant for 16 years! :baby:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Oooh Ellie, are you on gaviscon already? have a sympathy (((hug))) ... i seem to be burping more, but that's all so far!

As regards the Bounty pack, my midwife gave me the Bounty "Pregnancy Information Pack" at my booking appointment. That had various leaflets and a diary, and inside the diary was a leaflet for the first Bounty goodybag "Mum To Be Essentials" which can be collected from Boots or Asda. Although you can sign up online, they won't send the voucher/pack out (presumably in case you're lying!), hence why the midwives give out the first pack. The website lists all the other packs you get - one in hospital, one for the new baby ... it's all a promo really, a chance for companies to get you to try their stuff.

Sorry for misunderstanding you Ava!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls 

Ellie thanks for changing the title, we will prob get more new posters now so that will be great! I am so sick of taking gaviscon I need it whatever and whenever I eat anything!! I am going to ask my mw on Wed if I can have a prescription for some cos it's costing me a bomb! Best of luck for Thursday :hugs:

Ava congrats on 3rd tri I am so excited to be finally there! I am so panicky now though I just feel like you do that time is running out! We need to get the nursery re-plastered before we can start decorating it and I still need tons of baby stuff!

Marleysgirl, I love all the freebies you can get a mum and baby pack from Sainsburys free with Huggies and one from Lloyds pharmacy too. I love the baby sudocrem pot it is so cute and I swear by sudocrem for all ailments!


----------



## kiki

Oooooh, hello ladies, just discovered this thread!!! As I appear to be the 'oldest' mummy on BnB, I thought this might be an appropriate place to chat!!! :rofl:


How is everyone? I am really getting fed up now. My bump is SOOOOOOO heavy all of a sudden, he lies really far forward which makes it very difficult to walk/stand up etc, you know, all the things that we take for granted!!! I just want the next few weeks to hurry ap and go so I can start getting my old body back to normal!!!! In fact, I cant wait till he is here cos I reckon I will get more sleep than I do now, as I am up literally EVERY hour at night to pee cos of him lying so low, in fact I wonder if he has actually engaged.


Ok, rant and moan over. Hope you are all well!!!


xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Go'on Kiki, give us all hope ... how old are you? :D


----------



## kiki

Marleysgirl said:


> Go'on Kiki, give us all hope ... how old are you? :D

Hey hon!! I am 41 years young, expecting my second child, DD is 13 years old so I am starting all over again!!!


fuzzy67 - it's not impossible to conceive hon so keep trying, I was 41 and 1 month when I fell pregnant (granted we werent trying but it CAN be done!!)

xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hugs:


----------



## ellie

thanks all ... its a bit better now but i've been scared to eat anything! golcarlilly i had been sort of expecting it later on but not so soon :grr: :rofl: prescriptions probably a good idea, you can get those ginormous buckets of it as well! hope it wears off for you though, its so painful ... then led to a whole family discussion over dinner about how i have trouble burping while my OH is the master at it! charming .... (Not as charming as the constant comments I get from OH's mum about how I'm 'not young now so will have a harder time' or 'much older than <she> <SIL> <anyone she knows> was when they had their baby so is bound to be feeling worse' etc ... she doesnt mean it maliciously, just cant help herself talking, but it really bugs me! leave me alone to whinge about my heartburn and being tired! :grr:

heya kiki, welcome and how exciting you are almost there! sorry that it doesnt sound too comfortable at the moment though ...

so exciting hearing about all the nurseries ... OH refuses to even think about that for months yet, so it'll be last minute no doubt - story of my life! :rofl: Where did you all get your furniture from, just being nosey ... ?


----------



## Marleysgirl

kiki said:


> Hey hon!! I am 41 years young, expecting my second child, DD is 13 years old so I am starting all over again!!!
> 
> 
> fuzzy67 - it's not impossible to conceive hon so keep trying, I was 41 and 1 month when I fell pregnant (granted we werent trying but it CAN be done!!)
> 
> xxx

Yes okay, you win so far!

Any takers for oldest first-time mum? Throwing my hat in the ring for that title (I'll be 40y 5m when the Bean is born!)


----------



## avabear73

Kiki - welcome :)

ellie - heartburn/indigestion sucks. I've been lucky so far and haven't had it, which is good going at 27 weeks I think, but I expect it sooner or later. I've had it once or twice in the past and it was yucky ... probably would be worth asking your MW advice at this stage because you've got a long way to go and it's a long time to suffer :(

Apart from the nausea (passed at 18 weeks) and the constant monitoring of my BP I've been really lucky to have had a straightforward pregnancy ... until now. I noticed at the end of last week that I was having pain, like bruised, in the groin area. Then my knees started to hurt, then my back and now my hips are joining in. Thankfully it's not too bad just now, but it's difficult to sleep. I'll have to mention it to my MW when I see her on the 18th, I'm slightly concerned it could be the start of SPD :( Hopefully it's not, and maybe down to something like posture or sleeping position, which would be relatively easy to correct .....


----------



## kiki

Thank you all for the lovely welcome!!! 

avabear, I was the same, I sailed through the first 30 weeks of my pregnancy, it was amazing!!! I didnt even have any ms.

However, since 30 weeks things havent been quite so good, although still much better than some poor souls have to put up with. My bump seems to hve grown overnight, literally, even my mum couldnt believe the difference in the 3 days since she last saw me!!!

I swear he is going to come early, I feel like I am starting to show signs of labour at the moment. I dunno, but I reckon he could be here in a couple of weeks, but maybe I am just imagining things!!!


xxx


----------



## polaris

Hi Kiki,
welcome, nice to meet you!


----------



## kiki

polaris said:


> Hi Kiki,
> welcome, nice to meet you!

Thank you hon, likewise!!

How's things going with you? That's you in 2nd tri now, always a huge weight off your mind!


xxx


----------



## polaris

Yes it's fantastic! I'm really starting to relax a bit and believe that I'm actually going to have a baby, rather than counting the days and waiting for something to go wrong. It's lovely being able to tell everyone too!! And starting to feel less sick!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ladies 

Nice and busy in here these days!! 

Ellie we got our cot from Babies R Us and all the nursery accessories from Mamas and Papas - Light of the Moon range, we still need to order a cot top changer and a wardrobe but we are having the room plastered first - AAARGH feel like we are running out of time!


----------



## kiki

golcarlilly said:



> Hi ladies
> 
> Nice and busy in here these days!!
> 
> Ellie we got our cot from Babies R Us and all the nursery accessories from Mamas and Papas - Light of the Moon range, we still need to order a cot top changer and a wardrobe but we are having the room plastered first - AAARGH feel like we are running out of time!


You'll be fine hon. Are you having him in with you for the first few months?

We plan on having Caidan in with us for at least 3 months, which is just as well seeing as we have yet to split the living room into a double and single bedroom (so he actually has a room of his own!),get the kitchen pulled out and redone and decorate DD's room and our bedroom at present which is to be the new living room.

Wont be doing this until he is here, but B and Q promise that the kitchen will only take 4 days, so me,Caidan and DD will be decanting to my mums for that time, poor OH will have to stay in the house during his paternity leave!! My mum has promised she will feed him though (she only lives 5 minutes away so he will still see us every day) 

I have to say, I am not looking forward to getting it all done, but it's better than sitting here waiting for the house to sell and then having to find a new one and move!!!

xxx


----------



## soon2b6

Hi I dont think Ive replied to this thread, If I have then sorry and hello again!!
I am 36 and have 5 children so this will be the 6th, my eldest is 13 and youngest is 4. I didnt think I would have any more due to the fact that I thought I was starting perimenopause (early meno runs in family) I feel totally in awe this time, I really appreciate the miracle that a new baby is in a way I didnt when I was 23 with my first. I feel more knackered this time too, but wierdly generally more well (if that makes sense) but I dont feel Im out to prove anything this time and Im letting people do stuff for me, I havent done that before, so I guess that helps. I feel more empowered this time and more in control generally.
Anyway, good to meet you all.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi soon2be - you must be a very busy Mum!!! I feel really well too in general I feel like pregnancy agrees with me more this time round - I was 23 when I had my DD too. 

Kiki - yes lo will be in with us for a while so I know there is no desperate rush I am just being a panic merchant LOL


----------



## kiki

Hey there soon2be,nice to chat to you!! You really are a busy lady arent you?? 

Funny, I agree about this time being so much better than before. Do you think it is because we are older and so much more relaxed this time round? Apart of course from the panicking about room plastering and the likes :rofl: 
I am totally with you there in the panic stakes GCL!!! I think its the thought of having to do it that's worse though???

I dont know about you all, but I am so looking forward to having this baby. Again, more so than with my DD ( I was 28.) as I was just so bloody nervous!!!! The statistics do tel us that us older mums are deffo more relaxed with their new babies than younger mums. I really think that is true, certainly for me.


xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah, I feel more chilled out about actually having him (not the birth part!) than I did with my DD, I am getting excited now it is getting closer too!! I think about nothing else all day long I am obsessed!!


----------



## kiki

Lol!!! Me too!!! It's awful cos it makes me sooooooooo impatient (patience NOT being one of my finer qualities anyway!!)


xxx


----------



## gingerkids

Hi everyone, just finding my way round the boards.
I'm Paula, 35 and expecting my 4th baby in August, I had my 1st at 21 so this is a whole different feeling, I'm older more confident and I would like to think a little wiser!!! lol!
I've got 2 boys aged 13 and 11 and a girl of 7, we're haing another little man!
I work as an Accounts clerk and live in Sheffield.


----------



## kiki

Hi there gingerkids, welcome!!! Hope you enjoy Baby and Bump!! It's a fantastic place, everyone is just lovely!!

How far on are you hon?

Ooops, just read your post again, due in August! How many weeks? In 3rd tri yet?
xxx


----------



## Smiler

I cant believe i have only just found this post!!! Where has it been hiding, or where have I been hiding??!!!

I have just turned 36 and am now about 5 days overdue with my first, with no signs of anything happening anytime soon!!!

Just wanted to get this posted and then will spend some time reading through the previous posts :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Lovely to see so many new people - it's getting nice and busy in here now! It will be lovely to share experiences along the way!


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Ginger and Smiler - welcome to the thread, look forward to chatting with you both :) 

Right I have spent the last hour or so writing a list for my hospital bag (no work to do :rofl:) and now I need to go and buy it all - second mortgage here I come :rofl:


----------



## kiki

Smiler said:


> I cant believe i have only just found this post!!! Where has it been hiding, or where have I been hiding??!!!
> 
> I have just turned 36 and am now about 5 days overdue with my first, with no signs of anything happening anytime soon!!!
> 
> Just wanted to get this posted and then will spend some time reading through the previous posts :hugs:

Hey hon!! I only just found it last night!!! 
I bet you are soooo fed up now. Fingers crossed things start hapening soon for you!!

xxx


----------



## magik71

Hello everyone,
can I please join you?
I am 37 but I will be 38 by January when I hopefully will be due :blush:

We are expecting our first and last year I had a mc. I am so worried and because I had my :bfp: very early (12 DPO) the time is going so slowwwwww

My GP said that the NHS don't do early scans unless you have recurrent mcs and I couldn't wait for one at 12 weeks so I booked a private one for 23rd of this month, can't wait now!!!

I am so happy :happydance: but so scared too :shhh:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hello "newbies" ... the reason you've only just found this thread is because it used to be called "Older Mums - November" but we asked for it to be renamed after Gol crashed it and turned it into a generalised "Older Mums" buddy thread :rofl:

Lovely to hear that you are all feeling so much calmer "this time around" ... I don't have that luxury, never having gone through this before! I think I'm just calmer because I'm more mature and more able to take things in my stride (she says hopefully) :D

eta - And as I was writing that, yet another "new" "older Mum" has found the thread - this is DEFINITELY a good idea, a thread for the more mature ladies! Hi Magik


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Magic, welcome to the thread :)

I had a m/c last year too, at 7 weeks and I was scared silly something would go wrong again! Where are you going for your early scan?


----------



## golcarlilly

Marleysgirl said:


> Hello "newbies" ... the reason you've only just found this thread is because it used to be called "Older Mums - November" but we asked for it to be renamed after Gol crashed it and turned it into a generalised "Older Mums" buddy thread :rofl:

Oi calling me a gatecrasher !!!! :rofl:


----------



## magik71

Hi,
I am going to Norbury as the one near me (Epsom) is booked up until the end of June but by then I should be about 12 weeks so no point really......

I can't believe it, I have 12 days to go............, I will have gone completely crazy by then :rofl:

I cannot concentrate at work at all :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL I never can concentrate on work these days, my brain is just filled with baby stuff!! It will fly by hun you'll see, meanwhile you can come and stress out with us whenever you need to :hugs:


----------



## kiki

Hiya magik!!! Welcome! 

Cant believe I found this when I only have a matter of weeks left to go!!!!

xxx


----------



## magik71

Hi Kiki,
thanks, you are a lucky lady, you will soon hold your baby

xxx


----------



## magik71

Thank you all for the welcome, I will definately be coming here to try and destress..............it's nice to talk to "older mums"


----------



## Marleysgirl

Sorry Gol, you know I'm only teasing :rofl:

Concentrating on work? What's work? :D Although I've hated being out of work, I dunno how on earth I would have concentrated on a job since confirming this pregnancy. I've forgotten so many small things recently, a serious case of pregnancy-brain :D


----------



## soon2b6

Wow, So many posts and about another 4 new people since I posted a few hours ago, so hellllooooo all. I didnt realise this thread moves so fast I will have to pay attention!!
I also find concentrating hard I just want to think baby thoughts and I have to try to concentrate on finishing college work. I keep telling myself the course finishes in 7 weeks and if I focus then I can have all the baby thinking time I want, doesnt work though :dohh:


----------



## ellie

hey welcome everyone! wow its getting busy in here - great!
concentration??! whats that ??? :rofl:
the 23rd isnt long magik ... how exciting!! I've been counting down the days too (i had a private scan at 8 weeks with babybond - who is yours with? - and the 12 week nhs one is on thursday so I count that as 2 days to go!)
hahah lets all blame golcarlilly for crashing :rofl: and helping make it a nice big party!


----------



## magik71

:laugh2:Hi Ellie,
my is with babybond too, to be honest when the GP told me that the only way to have an early scan was to go private I chose babybond becasue I have seen it recommended on this forum :laugh2:

I wouldn't have know where to go :huh:

It's so nice to have a people I can talk to a apart from my hubby, I would love to tell everyone but I am too scared

x


----------



## golcarlilly

I had a gender scan at Babybond in Barnsley - they were brilliant and the pics I got were fab!!


----------



## ellie

hey magik i know just how you feel ... i had to ban oh from telling anyone before we had the 8 week scan then he told the world, I'm still holding back on telling most people until after this week ... but for those ladies in 2nd and 3rd tri, is it true that the worry never really goes away ... ?


----------



## ellie

oh and another q (sorry!) my 12 week scan / booking appt is on thursday, will they ask for a decision on whether i want the blood test (cant remember is that the triple test?)


----------



## golcarlilly

I haven't stopped worrying yet but think that is mainly cos of my m/c last year, I am one of life's worriers though!! 

I didn't have any of the tests - well except the blood type and anaemia ones which I have repeated again tomorrow at my 28 week appt, we just decided that we wouldn't be able to have a termination if something was wrong anyway so there wasn't much point but it is a very personal choice.


----------



## Smiler

Magik71 - hi, i see from your post that you are from Epsom, i have recently moved from just outside Epsom to West Sussex. Hope things are progressing well for you.

I am more or less a week overdue now and still no signs of anything happening. Am booked in for a sweep tomorrow morning and really not looking forward to having that done!!!! But if it gets things going........

Am so glad this thread has come up, its nice to hear things from the 'older' (and I use the term losely of course!) perspective. When reading other "how old are you" threads, i was too scared to answer as i always seemed to be the 'older' one!

Looking forward to chatting with you all some more :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Good luck for tomorrow smiler! I had never even heard of a sweep till I joined 3rd tri!!


----------



## kiki

Hi everyone!!!!

I think that as the pregnancy progresses, you still worry but what you worry about changes. I dont really worry about anything going wrong really now, but I worry that it's going to be a traumatic birth for him or that I will go into labour too soon, that kind of thing. The thing is, when you are a mum, the worry NEVER goes away, even after they are born, it's just different worries.

I wasnt asked until 16 weeks if I wanted the triple test, which I didnt anyway. Every mw is different though so you may be asked but they dont do the tests for at least another month anyway!!

I am off to the mw this afternoon. Want to find out if he is engaged, cos if he isnt then I bloody hope he never does cos the pressure down below is awful at times! I am scared to stand up as I think he's just gonna come sliding out!!!:rofl:

Good luck 2mo Smiler!!

xxx


----------



## magik71

Good luck Kiki and Smiler 

Yes Smiler, I am just outside Epsom, we just moved to the area last year as my DH is from here, I am loving it even if the commuting into London is not really pleasant :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Kiki this may be a really dumb question but when they are engaged does that mean that they can't really move very much anymore?


----------



## kiki

golcarlilly said:


> Kiki this may be a really dumb question but when they are engaged does that mean that they can't really move very much anymore?


It's not a dumb question at all hon. Yes, the movement would be much less, they actually start to get less around 30 weeks as they get bigger and have less room. When they are engaged you tend to feel that you can breath easier and eat more cos they have moved down into your pelvis, the down side being you are never off the loo and the pressure can be pretty severe!!

However, not all babies engage, especially 2nd and subsequent ones!!

Hope this helps hon.

I'm off to see the mw now so catch up later!

xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks and good luck hun xx


----------



## kiki

Back from mw. All ok with Caidan. Hasnt engaged yet, although he could be engaging then disengaging again as they can do that. My BP is high,ankles swollen and I have a trace of protein in my urine so need to go back next week to have it checked again.
Still measuring ahead at 34cm, so will be interesting to see his weight at my growth scan on 1st June.

xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Glad all is ok and that they are keeping an eye on you hun, rest as much as poss and get DH to do all the housework!!


----------



## kiki

golcarlilly said:


> Glad all is ok and that they are keeping an eye on you hun, rest as much as poss and get DH to do all the housework!!

Thanks hon!

He's very helpful Gol, I am very lucky!!! I need to rest up though, really dont want to end up going into hospital!! Or being induced!

xxx


----------



## avabear73

Wow this thread has seen so much activity since I was last here! So nice to see so many new faces :D Welcome :)

My update .... I spoke to the midwife today about my pelvic pain and she is arranging a support belt for me, plus I booked an appointment at the osteopath next week. I'm trying to work on my posture which seems to have helped my knee a bit. I tried the body pillow at night but that actually seemed to make the pelvic pain worse. 

Anyway better go and feed the dog ... hungry dogs wait for no one LOL!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ava, good news about the support belt, they are supposed to be really effective. I have just ordered a support pillow in the hope of a better night's sleep!


----------



## avabear73

Hey gocarlilly - good luck with the support pillow. Is it a full length one (like a body pillow) or a short one? I'll be interested to hear how you go, anything that helps sleep is a good thing!!


----------



## Smiler

Thanks for the wishes. Thought labour had started last night as had what i thought were contractions every 20 mins or so, but apparently not! Midwife this morning confirmed during my sweep that everything was still very tightly closed up there!!! Considering i was dreading the sweep, although it wasnt exactly a pleasant experience, it was not as bad as i had built up in my head. Apparently only a 1 in 5 chance of it working!!! So on that note, am also booked in for induction for Sunday evening!! Hope things move before then, as that doesnt sound pleasant in itself!!

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## kiki

Glad it wasnt as bad as you thought it might be Smiler. Fingers crossed things start moving for you now. Remember and keep us updated!!

Hope everyone is well.

I am a little concerned at the swelling in my ankles tonight. Honestly, they are HUGE. 

I had borderline pre eclampsia with my DD and was going to be induced at 38 weeks with her, but my waters broke at 37 plus 5 so they induced me the day after that!!! Obviously the fact that my BP was up yeaterday too is concerning me. I am so trying not to worry as it's only gonna make things worse!!


xxx


----------



## ellie

ooh smiler hope things get moving before then for you ..... how exciting!
and kiki hope all is okay with you ... anything you can do? does rest help?
12 week scan tomorrow - feel fairly confident that all is probably okay but still anxious, i'll be a wreck tomorrow i'm sure .... and it still feels like such a long way to go! these have been the longest 3 months of my life so far!


----------



## soon2b6

Smiler, I found that with sweeps too! good luck for Sunday if not before.
Kiki, hope it isnt pre e again, I guess you know what to look out for, headaches visual disturbances etc... (i think everyone gets that drummed into them these days,lol)
Ellie, Scans are such a mixed blessing, lovely to see l/o but stressful until the little star is on the screen. Hope it goes well for you.
Saw my lovely m/w today and had sugar in my urine, not worried though cause Id been eating too many sweets, so I guess that was it!!


----------



## Smiler

Ellie - good luck with your scan today. Let us know how you get on. I had mmc before this pregnancy and getting the first scans out of the way this time was the hardest, only really relaxed into the pregnancy well into 2nd tri. Will be thinking of you.

No signs of labour for me!!! Was awake a lot of the night again with a mixture of pains and OH snoring!! How can someone snore when they are laid on their front??!!! :rofl: But at least one of us is getting some sleep!!!


----------



## kiki

soon2b6 said:


> Smiler, I found that with sweeps too! good luck for Sunday if not before.
> Kiki, hope it isnt pre e again, I guess you know what to look out for, headaches visual disturbances etc... (i think everyone gets that drummed into them these days,lol)
> Ellie, Scans are such a mixed blessing, lovely to see l/o but stressful until the little star is on the screen. Hope it goes well for you.
> Saw my lovely m/w today and had sugar in my urine, not worried though cause Id been eating too many sweets, so I guess that was it!!




ellie said:


> ooh smiler hope things get moving before then for you ..... how exciting!
> and kiki hope all is okay with you ... anything you can do? does rest help?
> 12 week scan tomorrow - feel fairly confident that all is probably okay but still anxious, i'll be a wreck tomorrow i'm sure .... and it still feels like such a long way to go! these have been the longest 3 months of my life so far!



Best of luck with the scan hon. Let us know how you get on.

xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Good luck for the scan Ellie - hurry back with pics!

Smiler I was induced with my DD - she was 3 weeks overdue!! Hope you start off naturally after your sweep - did it hurt much? 

Kiki keep those feet up!!


----------



## ellie

sweeps are sounding kind of scary now ... i hope it's ok smiler and kiki? keep us posted!

well aside from being at the bl*dy hospital about 3 hours in all! it was fine ... I think I must be slightly bonkers though, because I really thought I would suddenly relax and chill about it all when seeing lo on the screen, but I didnt at all! At first my bladder was TOO full (!!!!) so I had to go and wee, then the sonographer said that things were okay and 'all where they should be' and showed us the "super" (her word!) heartbeat (and played it, which was nice) - but LO didnt seem to be moving about, and also was lycing face downwards? which I found really odd and made me worry more - no-one else seemed concerned at all, I asked her and the midwife and they both said 'they lie wherever they want to'! The sonographer said 'they're bonding with you as they're bouncing off your aorta' !?!?! 
Not sure whether anyone else has had this or whether its a cause for concern, or whether as OH says I am always looking for things to worry about!

Anyway, here's some pics - as they were lying upside down I rotated one so you can tell what it is!

Also he/she's grown 3 times in size since the last scan a month ago, they've put me at 12+4 now.

This must all seem so long ago to most of you now! Thanks for your support guys! If only I could have a stiff drink!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8229.jpg
File size: 103.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8230.jpg
File size: 106.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## avabear73

Oh congrats on the scan Ellie! :happydance:

I'm sure everything is fine ... they usually don't waste any time telling you if there's something amiss. He/she could have just been having a little rest - nothing to worry about I'm sure :)

I love the sound of the heartbeat, it's just the most beautiful sound ever!! :baby:


----------



## ellie

cheers avabear... my little 1st tri worries must seem like nothing to you now! i cant wait to be where you are! but i guess i will always worry about something :dohh:
i wonder if after your lo is born you will take every chance to listen to their little heart then too! aaawww


----------



## golcarlilly

Ellie I am sure there is nothing at all to worry about hun, they do lie in some funny positions sometimes! Your pics are great, mine just looked like a blob at 12 weeks LOL


----------



## Marleysgirl

Mine refused to pose for photos too at 12 weeks - she just lay there with her back to the "camera" the whole time! :sleep:

I'm hoping to get better photos at 20 weeks :D But if I don't, then I'm back for another scan a week later as part of the research study, and I've been told I'll get some free photos from that one!


----------



## kiki

Ellie, so glad all went well at the scan. As has been said, they really would tel you if anything was wrong, so LO was probably sleeping. I remember Caidan wasnt that active at my dating scan either, but that changes, believe me!!!!


Please dont belittle the worries you have in 1st tri hon, just cos we are past that stage doesnt mean we didnt have the same worries. But, we can help you with them and reassure you with any you may have. Just as you will do when you are at our stage and some poor girl is worrying herself over something at 10 weeks plus!!!


xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

I agree with Kiki, the worries are still there hun, we just have different ones but they are no more nor less important!


----------



## ellie

aww thanks guys :hugs: :blush:
its so reassuring to hear about others experiences and that mine isnt the only lazy one around! You're right, Im sure they would have said if there was a hint of anything wrong, I think I'm still having a hard time believing that there really is a baby in there....
marleysgirl that study sounds interesting, whats that about? is it an nhs project or something else? i'm intrigued! (not just at the thought of free photos!)


----------



## golcarlilly

I still can't believe there is a baby in there even when I can see my belly wobble all over the place !!


----------



## ellie

golcarlilly said:


> I still can't believe there is a baby in there even when I can see my belly wobble all over the place !!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Marleysgirl

ellie said:


> marleysgirl that study sounds interesting, whats that about? is it an nhs project or something else? i'm intrigued! (not just at the thought of free photos!)

It's a worldwide study into pre-eclampsia and low baby weight, researchers are trying to see if there is any clue in antibodies in the mother's bloodstream that can predict (and in future prevent) problems in late pregnancy. For me it means more hospital appointments, but I'm not bothered as I'm not working at the moment - additional blood tests, and one additional scan visit at 21 weeks, plus blood is taken from the cord at birth. I believe only three hospitals in the UK are participating (Leeds, London & Manc) and I'm research subject no. 204 for Manchester! https://www.scopestudy.net/


----------



## soon2b6

That sounds really interesting, how long is the study going to take?


----------



## Marleysgirl

soon2b6 said:


> That sounds really interesting, how long is the study going to take?

Actually that's something I don't know, all I know is that it's going on at the moment! 

The research midwife said I was the first person to get in touch as a result of reading posters requesting volunteers (when I went for my first scan), normally they approach people waiting in the antenatal clinics here.


----------



## avabear73

> cheers avabear... my little 1st tri worries must seem like nothing to you now! i cant wait to be where you are! but i guess i will always worry about something

Not at all, I can easily remember how freaked out I was at the beginning, probably way worse than I am now. Once you get a little further on, you tend not to feel quite so anxious, I mean that horrible paranoid anxiety you get at the beginning (like checking every time you go to the toilet, worrying if you suddenly stop feeling sick, constantly fretting) but you just start worrying about other stuff .. what's that twinge about, is it kicking enough, is it the right way up ... then you move onto the labour/birth worries ... will I tear, how much will it hurt, will I need a section etc etc .. I actually think the worries of pregnancy are just to warm us up for the worries of parenthood!!!!

I actually think 1st tri worries are the worst ones, because until you have your scan, you don't have anything to go on for reassurance other than the :bfp:. At least once you get on a bit the baby is kicking which is extremely reassuring!


----------



## ellie

yep youre right ... it still seems so abstract ... even though i have had 2 scans, that hasnt seemed to have helped much!
and woke up today to brown spotting and slightly cramping .... so going out of my mind now with fear and worry ... it never ceases to amaze me how stressful the whole thing is. my mw couldnt get me into the epau until tomorrow ... so i somehow have to try and stay sane today ... aarghh... i dont know whether anyone else had this....


----------



## soon2b6

I had spotting and I was told to go home and not worry ( oh ok then!!) I then saw the mw who sent me to epau for a scan even then there was an over the weekend wait. It is horrible having to wait like that. I too had slight cramping but I thought it might be due to worry.
All the best for your epau appointment, if things havent gotten any worse then thats got to be a good sign?


----------



## golcarlilly

Ellie don't panic!! I had some brown spotting just before my 12 week scan so they got me in a few days early but they didn't find a cause and I didn't have any more. I am sure it will be nothing hun :hugs:


----------



## ellie

thanks hon its hard for me not to panic though :) i am trying to relax it seems to have stopped now, having pains in the right side of my belly though. glad i phoned the mw and got in tomorrow, although if its all fine then i'll probably feel like a fraud!
hows everyone else doing? staying warm i hope - its bl*dy freezing down here!


----------



## golcarlilly

I know :hugs: 

It is sunny here atm but has peed it down all weekend and we even put the heating on yesterday for a couple of hours!!!


----------



## magik71

Try not worry Ellie and relax, I know is not easy
:hugs:


----------



## polaris

good luck tomorrow Ellie, I'm sure everything will be alright though


----------



## avabear73

Good luck Ellie, keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## kiki

Best of luck Ellie, I am sure all is fine. The fact that the spotting is brown is good!!! That means it's old blood. As long as there is no fresh red blood then things will more than likely be hunky dory.


:hug:

xxxx


----------



## PieMistress

:hi: Hi Girls, I'd like to join - what a great idea for a thread :)

I'm 36 (will be 37 when the babba is born) and apart from the bigger boobs/nausea/constant hunger I still haven't got my head around being pregnant (with my first). I seem to be worrying all the time about being an 'older mum' and the 'statistics' but know I have to stop it for my mental sanity!

This will be a massive (but very exciting) life change for me and my OH. We got :bfp: on the 2nd cycle and hadn't expected it to happen so quickly! We go away camping/climbing/mountain biking/surfing most weekends so have simmered them down a bit (not surfing anymore and only cycling on easy trails) but keen to make the most of free time before the little one arrives :) 

Workwise and financially it will be a bit of a struggle as we are quite equal with how our careers/salaries stand and I will only get SMP so saving hard to live on one salary. Didn't realise quite how much nursery fees were either :shock: BUT I can't wait to start our very own family! :) It will all be worth it.

It's great to hang out with other women of a similar age and in a similar situation - sorry for all my waffle! Look forward to going through this year with you all x


----------



## PieMistress

PS - Hope it all goes well Ellie, will keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## soon2b6

Hello Pie Mistress, I know what you mean about statistics!! I drove myself crazy with them. Good to meet you.


----------



## kiki

Hi there Piemistress, great to have you here!!!!

So, NE Scotland??? Narrow it down a bit for me? Aberdeen? Thurso? Golspie? 

My dad came from Helmsdale so I consider that part of the country my 'home from home'. I love it up there.


xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Pie welcome to the thread!!


----------



## ellie

welcome piemistress (love the name :) ) and big congrats! dont know about you, but ive found it more exciting at this age than i would have earlier (i've always done things 'out of the norm' heheh) you sound like youre pretty fit too, very impressed! i've always wanted to try surfing but always been too slug like :rofl: maybe i could aim to try it next year!

well went to epau and it had been suddenly moved due to a fire yesterday! so that was a bit disconcerting and the rooms they'd been shoved in were a bit makeshift - but they did a thorough scan, said all was fine ('single live pregnancy' doncha love that medicalised jargon) and they couldnt see any reason for the spotting, so sent me away ... lets hope thats that for scares now eh? thanks for the support guys, it really helped :hugs:

this might have been covered before but .... wheres everyone planning to give birth?
after all the hospital experiences i really would rather not go there ... i really want a home birth if I can. There is a birthing centre about 10-12 miles from me and about 15 miles from the hospital, but I'd rather be at home (which is also nearer to the hospital should it be needed). Whats your plans? (being nosey)


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: so pleased everything is fine Ellie!! :hugs: 

I want as natural a birth as possible - going to try and just manage on gas and air and breathing techniques - but unfortunately a home birth or a birthing centre are out for me cos I need IV antibiotics during labour (I have a floppy heart valve - very common and not a problem but can mean increased risk of infection) so I am going to hospital, I have just emailed them this morning to see if I can have a delivery suite tour so waiting for them to get back to me :)


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'm going to have a hospital (midwife-led) birth, thought about a home birth but decided I'd rather have all the modcons & professionals on hand!

I can't get a delivery-suite tour yet though, as our new hospital doesn't open until July. I'm figuring that, by the time I need it in November, it'll still seem very new but all the teething troubles will have been sorted out!

eta - Hi there Pie! Don't worry about the statistics, if we believed all the stats then we'd be afraid to go outside out front doors every day!


----------



## polaris

Really pleased that everything is OK Ellie. As you say, let's hope that's an end to scares for us all.

About the birth - I'm going to hospital because home births are not well established here at all and would have to REALLY fight to get one which I'm not prepared to do. I'm hoping to be out of hospital pretty quickly though on Early Transfer Home after 6 to 8 hours. Hoping to manage on gas and air and breathing, really not keen on the idea of an epidural. I'm tempted to look into hypnobirthing too, but think OH would be sceptical.


----------



## polaris

Really pleased that everything is OK Ellie. As you say, let's hope that's an end to scares for us all.

About the birth - I'm going to hospital because home births are not well established here at all and would have to REALLY fight to get one which I'm not prepared to do. I'm hoping to be out of hospital pretty quickly though on Early Transfer Home after 6 to 8 hours. Hoping to manage on gas and air and breathing, really not keen on the idea of an epidural. I'm tempted to look into hypnobirthing too, but think OH would be sceptical.


----------



## kiki

Hey Ellie!! Glad all is ok, now you can start to enjoy moving into 2nd tri soon!!!

I am having a planned c section so it's hospital for me!! Even if I werent I would still chose a hospital birth and after last time would make sure I took ALL the pain relief available, including the epidural!!!!:rofl:

Was back at the MW today re my BP. It's gone up even more now so I have to go to the hospital tomorrow at 10am for a BP profile. Hopefully it wont be so high, but I think it will be. I have to face it that it looks like I have pre eclampsia again, BP high, bad swelling and protein in my urine. MW thinks same as me that I will not be allowed to go past 37 weeks. I just hope I can get that far!!!
Hope you are all well.

xxx


----------



## ellie

oh sorry to hear that kiki ... is there anything you can do ? glad they are looking after you well though .... and not long till you meet your lo now! i hope you're okay :hugs:

polaris i have heard people talk about hypnobirthing but not read much into it - can you 'try it out' (well not the birthing bit!) to see how well you respond etc? if you felt it works then sod what oh thinks :) 

i had been poo-poohing the idea of cravings ... but all of a sudden I REAAAALLY want some of those Horlicks sweets you used to be able to get ... like little round tablets of horlicks in a packet .... d'you remember them? i doubt you can still get them now :( i want them!


----------



## ellie

Marleysgirl said:


> I'm going to have a hospital (midwife-led) birth, thought about a home birth but decided I'd rather have all the modcons & professionals on hand!
> 
> I can't get a delivery-suite tour yet though, as our new hospital doesn't open until July. I'm figuring that, by the time I need it in November, it'll still seem very new but all the teething troubles will have been sorted out!

ooohh that sounds rather smart ...........

maybe i'll go and have a look at the birthing centre ... i just know from being there a lot (and visiting SIL and friends in the maternity bit) that our hospital is manky and VILE!


----------



## soon2b6

I am pleased everything was good Ellie, they didnt find a reason for my bleeding either:shrug:
Kiki, I hope your BP settles but it sounds like you know what youre looking at! Ive got everything crossed for you to make it to 37 weeks. 
Re the birth. I have had 2xsections so will be in hospital no question. My consultant has agreed for me to try for a vbac providing I dont need any help (no induction, no ARM, no ventouse) your on your own, kind of thing!! Failing that I will have to have another section which I dont want at all. I would love a home birth but that is out of the question due to the small risk of uterine rupture (I say that so casually but am actually sh*t scared really)


----------



## polaris

Kiki, sorry to hear that your blood pressure is up again. Not too much longer to go till 37 weeks, I hope that everything will remain stable till then. Good luck at the BP screen tomorrow


----------



## avabear73

Ellie - so pleased everything is OK :) Hopefully that will be your only pregnancy scary moment :)

Piemistress - welcome, you're in my area of the world I see - I'm in Aberdeenshire :)


----------



## PieMistress

Really pleased to hear it all went well for you Ellie and that your mind is now a bit more at rest :hugs:

Birthwise : I asked my midwife about my local midwives unit (Montrose) which is about 35 miles away. A couple of friends have given birth there and couldn't say high enough things about it. She said it wouldn't be a problem but I shouldn't rule out AMI (Aberdeen Maternity Hospital) as they also have a very good midwives unit. I guess the thought of being somewhere much smaller is more appealing though. 

I haven't considered a home birth TBH - too scared I guess! One friend had a water birth and raved about it! I did read an article about 'hypnobirthing' in one of the Sunday Papers and am now reminded to go and find it online.

PieMistress is (one of many) nicknames my OH has for me. Not sure why as I don't eat pies (just lots of pickled stuff just now!) .... but then again he is a bit :loopy:

This constant needing to wee is causing me some potential embarrassment! The past few times i've been for a wee jog I've had to find a convenient bush half way round as I knew I wouldn't make it home! :oops:


----------



## Marleysgirl

It's my birfday! I've turned the big 4-0 :D


----------



## soon2b6

(pretend Im singing)
Happy Birfday to yoooooooo
Happy Birfday to yoooooooo
Happy birfday dear marleysgirllllllllll
Happy Birfday to yoooooooo

40 is the new 30 so they say, or maybe thats just me saying that to myself??!!??:-k


----------



## polaris

Happy birthday Marleysgirl. Have you got anything nice planned?


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thank you for not singing!

We're off out shopping this afternoon - I might just cave and buy some maternity clothes :D - and then having a pizza.


----------



## golcarlilly

Marleysgirl 

https://www.grandprofile.com/Myspace_Comments/Happy_Birthday_Comments/images/Happy-40th-Birthday.gif

Hope you have a fab day hun!! Do you feel any different? - mine is on the 30th July!


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl said:


> Thank you for not singing!
> 
> We're off out shopping this afternoon - I might just cave and buy some maternity clothes :D - and then having a pizza.

I was planning on going into town today to get some maternity clothes for work, but it was so wet and miserable that I didn't bother. Maybe at the weekend.


----------



## kiki

Happy Birthday marleysgirl!! Life begins at 40. Mine certainly did!!!


xxx


----------



## avabear73

Marleysgirl - happy birthday!! Hope you got to buy something nice :)

On the subject of buying stuff, I really need maternity jeans ... and I hate shopping, ugh. Unless it's for the LO, of course :baby: :D

Piemistress - I'm going to AMH when the time comes, but to the labour ward because of my various medical issues. Apparently the labour ward and midwives unit are just round the corner from each other which is really handy if you're in the MW unit and a complication should arise. Hopefully will be going for the tour soon. As for hypnobirthing, we're going to the course in June with Natal Hypnotherapy. I figure that anything that helps me relax can only be a good thing!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Maternity jeans are a total nightmare to find!!!! I got some from mothercare they are under bump ones and they are not comfy at all!!!


----------



## ellie

Happy Birthday Marleysgirl!!!!!!! Hope you'e having a great one - and enjoy the pizza (mmm!) Did you get any good presents???


----------



## PieMistress

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY Marleysgirl!! Hope you had a fantabulous day and an even more fantabulous evening!!

avabear73 - how do I found out more about the Natal Hypnotherapy course you are doing - is it at AMI? agree about anything to help relax is a good thing as i've never heard 'relaxing' being described for childbirth before :) yes please!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thanks everyone! I had a lovely day!

Didn't buy any maternity clothes. Why do shops insist on putting the maternity section upstairs? I'm not an elephant yet, but I can understand why women now buy so early - because you can't get up there later on! Very disappointed with M&S range, only their jeans looked any good; H&M range looked more interesting.

Did buy one dress from TKMaxx (not maternity) for a wedding in two weeks time.

Picked up my Boots changing bag (freebie), and then filled it with toffee and chocolate from Thorntons!


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies, I popped in a few weeks ago and said hi and haven't really been back since.

Went back a few pages for a quick read to see whats happening.

Happy birthday Marley hope you had a good one!

Ellie, I had 4 bouts of spotting in 1st tri and all was well each time, it's hard not to worry but at least the scan shows baby is doing well.

I had a threatened pre-term labor scare last weekend at 26wks, where they gave me steroid injections and tablets to stop cramping - Spent 3 days in hospital - all very scary - but cervix stayed closed TG. Seems to have settled down (for now) though not out of the woods yet and having to stay at home and take it easy as still getting odd pains and cramps, so fingers and legs crossed baby stays where he/she is for another 3 months!

I have to say after watching 4 ladies being induced on the ward and going through labor pains and waters breaking etc, I feel a little more prepared for whats ahead, gave me the kick up the a** I needed to start preparing for the birth and baby, so i'm off this evening to start getting my hospital bag ready in case I do have an early arrival!

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## soon2b6

I bet that was scary! Glad everything seems to have settled down now. Hope baby stays put for a while yet. I know what you mean about preparation, my daughter was only 3 weeks early but I hadnt got a bag or anything, it was embarrasing, never made that mistake again, When I get to 28 weeks (old viable) I get me bags packed, just in case.


----------



## polaris

tillymum, that sounds like a very scary experience. Good to hear it's settled down now, hopefully baby will stay put for a few more months. Look after yourself.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey Tillymum, glad you are ok now! Did you get to speak to the ladies who were being induced then? I really need to get my bags packed now - just in case!


----------



## tillymum

Feeling a lot better today and more comfortable less niggly pains etc, im so relieved after such a worry!:happydance:

I would recommend to all to get your hospital bag ready from 24wks - just in case!

Golcarlilly I got to speak to some of the ladies being induced, one poor girl had 2 failed rounds of induction and was looking at having to have a c-section, she had been in for days. I hope she's had her baby by now!
One lady went straight into labor and waters broke within 5hrs, and another poor girl almost had her baby in the bed opposite me she went so fast!! Lets just say I learned a lot at the weekend and feel less scared of whats ahead now!


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG all sounds scary to me!!! I was induced at 3 weeks overdue with my DD and it took around 12 hours in all!


----------



## avabear73

Evening ladies :)

Hubby just came out with a cracker which I have to share ....

Me: (with pregnant belly on display) "am I getting stretch marks at the bottom of my bump or are the old ones?" (when I say old I mean from long before I was pregnant)

Hubby: "How would I know?"

Me: "All the times we've had sex, you've never noticed my stretch marks?"

Hubby: "No, when we have sex I'm too busy concentrating on your face"

Needless to say we both dissolved into fits of giggles ... who is he kidding? Does a man having sex EVER concentrate on your face?!! Does he even know where it is?! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: it was a very diplomatic answer to give him credit where it's due!!


----------



## polaris

avabear73 said:


> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Hubby just came out with a cracker which I have to share ....
> 
> Me: (with pregnant belly on display) "am I getting stretch marks at the bottom of my bump or are the old ones?" (when I say old I mean from long before I was pregnant)
> 
> Hubby: "How would I know?"
> 
> Me: "All the times we've had sex, you've never noticed my stretch marks?"
> 
> Hubby: "No, when we have sex I'm too busy concentrating on your face"
> 
> Needless to say we both dissolved into fits of giggles ... who is he kidding? Does a man having sex EVER concentrate on your face?!! Does he even know where it is?! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: That is brilliant!!

Mind you, I do think men are sometimes much less aware of these things than we are. My SIL had given me some cream for preventing stretch marks that she swears by - "no stretch marks at all after having twins" - and I was explaining to OH that I was certain that I would get stretch marks because I already have them and I've never even been pregnant and a lot of it is genetic disposition etc. and he was like, "where?". I pointed them out and he was like, "oh right, they're stretch marks are they? they're not that big of a deal really are they?" I honestly don't think he'd ever given them a second glance, bless him.


----------



## avabear73

> it was a very diplomatic answer to give him credit where it's due!!

Would have been a lot more impressive if he wasn't already in fits of laughter before he finished the sentence :rofl: :rofl: Bless him :hugs: 

Polaris - I think you're right, they just don't notice. We're a lot harder on ourselves than they ever are. Sometimes they are really innocent about these things and it's very endearing! What was the cream you got from your SIL? I'm thinking that I've been lucky so far but I should really start slapping on the creams ....


----------



## polaris

avabear73 said:


> it was a very diplomatic answer to give him credit where it's due!!
> 
> Would have been a lot more impressive if he wasn't already in fits of laughter before he finished the sentence :rofl: :rofl: Bless him :hugs:
> 
> Polaris - I think you're right, they just don't notice. We're a lot harder on ourselves than they ever are. Sometimes they are really innocent about these things and it's very endearing! What was the cream you got from your SIL? I'm thinking that I've been lucky so far but I should really start slapping on the creams ....Click to expand...

It is Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula. She used this in combination with Bio Oil.


----------



## soon2b6

[/QUOTE]Mind you, I do think men are sometimes much less aware of these things than we are. My SIL had given me some cream for preventing stretch marks that she swears by - "no stretch marks at all after having twins" - and I was explaining to OH that I was certain that I would get stretch marks because I already have them and I've never even been pregnant and a lot of it is genetic disposition etc. and he was like, "where?". I pointed them out and he was like, "oh right, they're stretch marks are they? they're not that big of a deal really are they?" I honestly don't think he'd ever given them a second glance, bless him.[/QUOTE]


A friend of mine said the same thing about her o/h and cellulite, she was trying and trying and trying to get shot of it, talked to him about it and he couldnt eve see what she was referring to, so maybe sometimes we worry over nothing?!?


----------



## polaris

soon2b6 said:


> A friend of mine said the same thing about her o/h and cellulite, she was trying and trying and trying to get shot of it, talked to him about it and he couldnt eve see what she was referring to, so maybe sometimes we worry over nothing?!?

I think we do!!

Congrats on reaching 24 weeks soon2b!!!


----------



## avabear73

Belated congrats soon2b6! Being viable is such a nice feeling ... :)

I just went onto Mothercare site and ordered up a bunch of stuff, including a glider crib, mattress, bedding, various other things ... they've got 10% off all orders over £100 till tomorrow night. I also ordered the bio oil and the cocoa butter so we'll see if it works :)

Now I have to go on to the Next website and order some stuff, and then the Mamas and Papas for the furniture. Am suddenly starting to feel like we're running out of time and haven't got anything done ......


----------



## polaris

You sound like you are on top of things to me! We are putting in double glazing in the upstairs of the house (downstairs is already done) so I'm trying to organize that at the moment. Not even going to think about baby stuff till that is done.


----------



## soon2b6

All this organisation puts me to shame, yes I am viable now (thanks for kind words btw) and I haven't so much as bought a new vest! Very little of my "stuff" is good for another baby (thats what im telling myself, he he he:blush:) so I need to get some new things.
I just thought my babies come normally at 37-38 weeks so that gives me just under 14 weeks to:
get baby stuff organised
finish college course
"survive" summer holidays,lol
get new school uniforms and shoes x5
sort out new garden shed (needed for junk storage, so I can have a downstairs bedroom in case of c/section - bathroom is downstairs)
Decorate current "junk" room as bedroom
Jeez, there are other things too but that has scared me enough for now:help:


----------



## PieMistress

I haven't even started to think about what i've got to do before the babba arrives but TBH i'm trying not to think about anything until after i've had my first scan (not till 2 weeks on Friday!) although I did feel a little giddy when I noticed that Mamas & Papas are opening a shop in Aberdeen :) 

But my potential list of things to do doesn't seem as hardcore as yours soon2b6 (!) Not having any children (yet) I can only imagine what the summer holidays must be like!

I'm still looking very bloated so i'm having to 're-organise' my wardrobe into clothes that do/don't make it obvious for work. Today I caught sight of myself in the loos and spent the rest of the day trying to suck in all my bloat (well, it's probably all the cheese & toast i've been scoffing - calcium is good for the little one isnt it!)


----------



## golcarlilly

Ooh lists of things to do!!! Mine is considerably less than it was cos I had so much left to buy but have been gradually getting stuff over the last couple of weeks so am feeling a bit more organized now!

We are having a plasterer in today to do the nursery then we will be able to get on with decorating, we have bought most of the accessories and have the cot already, just need to order a wardrobe now and find some curtains. 

Other things to do are paint the hallway, finish the flooring in the kitchen, dining room and hall (we put down new wood floors and just need to put the edge strips down) order carpets for stairs and landing and Nursery, pack hospital bags, wash all lo's clothes and buy a couple more nighties for labour. 

The days/weeks seem to be flying now- roll on maternity leave!!


----------



## soon2b6

We put wood floors down about 3 and a half years ago, we still havent done the edge strips, Ive given up hope, lol. 
Sounds like your house is getting "the works" golcarlilly. When are you starting mat leave?


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL I hope we get ours done soon but we have so many other jobs to do!! I finish work on the 3rd July - can't come soon enough!!


----------



## magik71

Hello girls,

I haven't been reading this tread for a couple of days and I am trying to catch up with you all.

I have had my early scan last Saturday at Babybond and I am so happy because we saw and heard our baby bean heart :happydance:

We were very emotional :cloud9:

At the end of the scan she checked my insides and she found 2 cysts. She said it is quite normal to have one but I have one which is 6 mm and one which is 3.5mm. She said to give the letter she would give me when I go for the 12 weeks scan so these can be checked...............

I have asked if it's dangerous for baby but she said that it's not but they could wrap around my ovary so I may need to have them popped if they grow
:sad1:

I am in total shock and I didn't ask anything else...:dohh:

Has anyone else had this? She also said that the big one had a little blood near it or around it..........

I am so worried now!!!!!!

Help :hissy:


----------



## soon2b6

Im pleased the baby was good and you heard/saw the heartbeat, brilliant. As for the cysts I dont know, Ive never had anything like that, I hope they stay the same for the next scan, at least you should be able to deal with them after l/o is born then. I wont say try not to worry, an impossibility Im sure!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I had a cyst on one of mine (they found it during a scan when i was miscarrying last year - nothing at all to do with the m/c though so don't worry) she said they were very common and nothing to worry about (most people are not aware when they get one)- mine was a 'functional ovarian cyst' and they appear sometimes in the hole which is left by the egg being released, they usually just disappear on their own (which mine did), can cause some discomfort (I had mild pain on the side it was when I sat down sometimes) and only require intervention if they grow large. I really wouldn't worry at all hun :hugs:


----------



## magik71

Oh thank you Golcarlilly, the sonographer said something like that and I said they should re-absorb themselves but as I had a mc last year I worry at the smallest thing :blush:

Hopefully they will go........
Thanks


----------



## golcarlilly

IKWYM Magik, pregnancy after m/c is very stressful! fx they just disappear of their own accord :hugs:


----------



## soon2b6

I had a bit of a fright today, went to sit down on the computer chair to read BnB and the chair collapsed! It just fell apart like it was made of matchsticks (it is an oak dining chair!) We've been telling the kids not to rock on it for weeks and its obviously taken its toll. I fell very hard flat on my back/backside! 
Typically baby thought now would be a good time to not move, so I rang my MW and she had me go in to be checked over, she listened to babys HB, it was fine thank goodness! Im still rather sore but seemingly with no permenant damage.


----------



## polaris

Oh no, you must have got a fright! Glad that you and baby are both OK!


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh no soon2be!! glad you are ok!!


----------



## magik71

Poor you, glad you are ok x


----------



## beanz

hi there, 

Just found this thread and wondered if I could join? 

I am 39 and pregnant with my first baby. Have so many questions and concerns.

Quick run down. Was trying for 16 months before being put onto clomid. I was ovulating but they prescribed 50mg to 'help you along'. was very negative after so long of trying and having missed the age based cut-off date for a free round of IVF and had no faith in the Clomid. Yet here I am after only one cycle on clomid - pregnant!

Last few months (Before I got pregnant) had been on and off quite miserable and I was starting to get my head round to the idea that I might never have kids.

Now I am almost 7 weeks and I have an early scan with the fertility unit next week. Am going through ups and downs where I worry about the baby having something majorly wrong with it, or being told it's a non-viable pregnancy so would just like to chat to other people about the tests and the concerns.

Am in Cardiff.


----------



## magik71

Hi Beanz,
welcome :hi:

I have no experience of Clomid etc as I was not on any treatment but I understand your worries as I am almost 38 and expecting my first baby :happydance:

I had an early scan which I have booked privately with babybond, I needed some reassurance because I had a m/c last year and I couldn't wait to see a HB!!!

Monday I have a dating scan with NHS which I didn't know about before I booked the early scan privately but I am happy as hopefully I will get to see my bean again soon :cloud9:

From there it will be a wait to my nuchal scan which is at 12w+4.........

Post anything you want in here as we all are in the same situation and there are really lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi Beanz,

Congratulations on your pregnancy!! :happydance::happydance:

How fantastic to get pregnant after trying for 16 months.

I think that all of the worries that you describe are perfectly normal. It does get a bit easier in 2nd Trimester (or the worries change a bit anyway!), but definitely for the whole of first tri I was so paranoid that something would go wrong, either a miscarriage or that there would be no heartbeat or that the baby wouldn't develop properly etc. etc. I am a bit more relaxed about things now - you will get there!

That is great that you have an early scan soon, hopefully that will provide you with a bit of reassurance.

Welcome to the thread, all the girls here are lovely!!


----------



## soon2b6

Hi Beanz, Congratulations on your pregnancy, Polaris is right that the first tri is fraught with worries and anxieties. Every part of pregnancy has its own worries but I think the first tri is particularly un nerving. 
All the best for next week.


----------



## avabear73

soon2be6 - ouch that sounds really sore!! Glad you're ok, no wonder you got a fright :hugs:

beanz - welcome :) congrats on your :bfp: Good luck with your scan next week. As others have said, you never stop worrying as such throughout your pregnancy but first tri is particularly stressful :hugs: Keep us posted, hope it all goes well for you and LO :)



I haven't been here for a few days but we've had a funny week, so here's my update. I phoned the MW on Monday about some "leaking" that I've been having over the last couple of weeks. She told me to go down to the hospital just to get it checked out. I went down after work with hubby, they took urine samples and swabs and examined me and it's not my waters (phew!), they think it might be a little bit of thrush. They were really nice and as a little bonus we heard the heartbeat again ... first time hubby has heard it. They took blood as well to keep "as a baseline" because of my high BP I'm at higher risk for pre-eclampsia (although there hasn't been any sign of it so far).

On a lighter note, we've ordered up a bunch of stuff for the nursery, I'm ordering the furniture next week. I went to the theatre last night to see West Side Story and every time the orchestra started up the baby went mad! It was really fab, so obviously responding to the music!

I've had the osteopath as well and it's helping with the SPD/PGP, some good days and some bad but the massage and manipulation definitely eases it a bit ::)

Right ladies that would be well past my bedtime LOL ... it's getting reminiscent of first tri here, me in bed by 9 most nights!


----------



## soon2b6

Bet you were relieved it wasnt your waters?!
All this talk of theater going reminded me how much of a life I dont have, lol, sounds like a good night and your baby obviously liked it!


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies

Ava thrush is horrid - could they give you anything for it? Sounds like a fab night at the theatre and how cute your lo loving it :cloud9: I haven't been since Christmas when we went to see A Christmas Carol which was great!

Welcome Beanz and congratulations on your pregnancy, I am 39 and this is my second child although it feels like my first cos my DD is 15! It is all very worrying in First Tri but the time will fly by! Good luck for your scans. 

Majik Good Luck for tomorrow - what time is your scan? bet you can't wait!!

I had a lovely day out yesterday, went shopping to the White Rose Centre in Leeds with a friend, I bought some maternity shorts and a t-shirt from DP and got some cute bootees and a little hat with ears on from Pumpkin Patch!! I MUST stop buying clothes now though cos we have loads - they are all just so cute though!!!! DH is getting on with our nursery now we have had it re-plastered, he is starting to paint it today! (feel a bit guilty cos I can't really help much - he is glossing so I need to avoid the fumes really!) I just can't wait till it is all done and i can get out all the lovely things we have bought to go in it!! :happydance: It is all starting to feel more real for me now and only five weeks left to work!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## massacubano

Kind of late to this thread.... is 31 "older"? :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Welcome to the thread Massa! I was only 23 when I got pg first time round and I am 39 now, I think you are classed as an older Mum if you feel like one?!!


----------



## polaris

Wow golcarlilly, only 5 weeks left in work!! Bet you can't wait!

Welcome Massacubano!


----------



## soon2b6

Hello Massacubano, Im 36 and certainly feel older,lol!
We've bought loads of clothes for babies in the past and baby has grown out of them before we opened the packet! Sounds like youre getting on with your "list" of things to do, good on you!!


----------



## magik71

Welcome Massa,

Golcarlilly, my scan was at 3.10. I am pleased to say that I have seen the HB again, and baby bean has grown 10 mm from last week. It's perfectly measurement for 9 weeks :happydance:

I am so happy, I was so nervous, afraid that I wouldn't see the HB, my DH said I am silly but you know :blush:

Hurry up 26th June..................................:happydance:


----------



## soon2b6

magik71, its such a relief when you see the little heart beating away! Is June 26th your next scan date? If you're anything like me you'll have the same worries all over again then,lol or maybe Im just paranoid :rofl:


----------



## ellie

hey girls,
welcome massacubano, and beanz, i am in newport so not far from you, fantastic for you! :)
ava hope you are feeling better ... sounds pretty scary ... at least they will be keeping an eye on it now.
and golcarlilly - woohoo 5 weeks hooray!!! :happydance:

well i have just spent the weekend on a meditation retreat in devon which was lovely (even the getting us up by ringing a bell at 6am!) the weather was amazing and the countryside was just idyllic. sadly had to come back to go back to work today :cry: although made the executive decision to go in a bit later!
and the people that were there i only see at these retreats and the last one i went to was 15 months ago, so a few of them knew or heard about the baby and one or two actually guessed - which was wierd - i know i've put onloads of weight but i think i just look fat not pregnant! and one person did say 'oh you don't look it' ... well i am only 15 weeks after all!
well i spose i'd better think about getting dressed and considering work :( hope all are enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## golcarlilly

Glad all went well Majik!! I wish I had another scan to look forward to but we have decided it it a bit too expensive to have another one so I guess the next time I see him he will be actually here!! (scary!!)


----------



## magik71

Thanks Soon2b6, yes on 26th I have the nuchal, I am paranoid about what they may say but at the same time I can't wait to see the HB again.

I told my DH that if it was possible I would buy an ultrasound machine to look at bean everyday, just to be sure is still there. You paranoid? As you can see I am doing a good job myself :dohh:

Thanks Golcarlilly, I know the scan are very expensive but you don't have long now to meet your :baby: in person!!!!!!!!!!! You must be so excited, wow :cloud9:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL Majik I would LOVE to own an ultrasound!! or maybe we could just develop see-through skin on our bellies now that would be good!!


----------



## magik71

I can't believe I didn't think of that lol, it would be so nice so instead of going to the loo every 2 seconds on nickers watch I would be on HB watch :dohh:


----------



## ellie

oooo now there's an idea - except i'd never leave the house i'd just be watching lo all day :rofl:
i think i'm addicted to my doppler though! i have to limit myself to every other day, even that's probably a bit much!
hey magik i had a (private) scan at 8 weeks and it was just such a relief to see the little hb beating away .... 26th june isnt long now :happydance: 
i have next scan on 2nd July I think the 'anomaly' scan? is that the one where they check over heart etc?


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah they check the chambers of the heart, the veins and arteries connecting it and the spinal column - not sure what else though! 

I am off to the mw this morning, looking forward to hearing the hb as I don't have a doppler. I have forgotten my notes and my pee sample though :dohh: I left them on the worktop at home!!


----------



## avabear73

Hello everyone :)

Haven't been here in a few days, just lots to do nowadays, preparing the room, and of course lots of sleeping :rofl:

Anyway I'll try and catch up :)

soon2b6 - we were really relieved! We didn't think it would be my waters, but you never know and it was a bit scary. I was 29 weeks but still, way too early for this little one to be thinking about making an appearance!

gocarlilly - she said it could be thrush but I don't have any other symptoms ... I've had it pre-pregnancy but thankfully not during. I'll probably get the results of the swab at the MW on Tuesday. Can't believe that will be my 31 week appointment  Glad you've started the nursery - how's it coming along? And only 4 and a bit weeks of work to go :happydance: Hope the MW went well today :)

massa - welcome :)

magik - so glad your scan went well! It's so exciting to see the LO on the screen! 26th June will be here before you know it :) As for the US machine, I can sympathise ... when the baby moves around I'm always so curious to know what it's doing, I would LOVE to know!

ellie - thanks, am definitely feeling better :) That meditation retreat sounds fantastic! How relaxing ... perfect for a mum-to-be to just chill out and think happy baby thoughts :baby: The anomoly scan is good, it takes ages, which is fantastic because you get to see the LO in detail for about 20 minutes! They check EVERYTHING ... measuring limbs, checking every part of the heart and other organs, making sure everything is where it's meant to be and the right size etc. It makes it so real because you can see you have a real live person in there, with all the working parts :baby:


Well all our mothercare stuff arrived, and I've started gathering things for the hospital bag. I've also started putting together a birth plan, but I have no idea what I'm doing LOL so not sure it will be making any sense. Hopefully will have a chance to talk to MW about what needs to go in it. We've emptied the spare room (soon to be nursery) so are about to order up a carpet, then we can get started. Our crib came but no point putting it together until the room is ready, but I've set a deadline of 5th July - the weekend after I finish at work - to have everything done. I'll only have 5 weeks till my due date by then and I don't want to risk an early appearance and nothing done for baby!!!

Off to do a couple of little jobs then bed ... am sleeping for Scotland now, not sure how long that will last so will definitely be taking advantage of it while it lasts!

Oh got the BP guy on Friday, the health visitor (first appointment) on Tuesday morning just before I see the MW. And tomorrow have the financial advisor just to get everything sorted out so that when the LO comes along, all that kind of stuff is done and organised ... another thing to check off the list :happydance:


----------



## Meerkat

Hi ladies

Just found this thread, please can I join you? I'm 40 and pg with my first.

There are so many questions and worries its lovely to read what you all think.


----------



## polaris

Hi Meerkat, you are very welcome. It is great to have people to shares questions, worries, and joys with. How are you feeling at the moment, have you got a scan date? Love your avatar by the way!


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Meercat, welcome to the thread, I love your avatar too!! It is great to be able to chat to other 'older' mums to be on here :)

Ava I am sleeping for England! What theme are you doing in your nursery? DH is halfway through painting ours now and we are off to look for a carpet on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## soon2b6

Hello everyone, 
Ava, I have never before done a birth plan but seem strangely drawn to the idea this time (perhaps its a last baby thing, or maybe Im just becoming more of a control freak as I get older, lol, dunno!)
Meerkat, Hi and welcome, meercat was a nickname for my eldest son when he was very little (he sat like a meercat and was a skinny little fellow) sorry a bit random!!!!!
Its our wedding anniversary today, oh is currently playing a very dated looking video (well it was 15 years ago) and OMG I was so much thinner and lovlier then:sad2:


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Everybody :hi:

Haven't been online for a few days now - so much to catch up on with your news! Had a great long weekend away recently on the Isle of Skye which was amazing. Blue skies and (hot!) sunshine all weekend 

Meerkat - loving your avatar too! I remember seeing meerkats when we were in South Africa and I could have watched them for hours they were so cute!

My clothes seem to be getting tighter, weighed myself this morning and am 1/2 stone up since I found out I was pg. Just can't seem to stop eating! Mwahh! Or getting up in the night for the loo!

First scan next Friday 12th - can't wait, it seems to have come round really quickly. OH said he won't be able to sleep the night before, bless


----------



## ellie

hey all,
welcome meerkat! :)
wow i am impressed ava and golcarlilly with your super organisation and getting nurseries done! i guess the looming 'deadline' is what motivates it - i need deadlines to do anything so i imagine it'll be august/september when i get up the energy to persuade oh to get on with it .... long after you've had your lo's! how exciting!
oh and Happy Anniversary soon2b6! i am sure you are Just as lovely now!
ohhh piemistress i darent go near the scales ... i was a size 12 pre-bfp (ok wavering between 12 & 14!) now i'm either in maternity clothes or stretchy 18's :cry: i think i'm eating too many carbs though ... but today i realllllly wanted a jacket potato and tinned macaroni cheese, ok not so healthy but i did have veg on the side and fruit earlier!


----------



## avabear73

Meerkat - welcome :) 

golcarlilly - we're going the Dylan & Daisy theme from Next, very neutral and peaceful. This weekend we're planning to touch up the paint and get rid of the carpet, hubby is meant to be organising a new carpet (why did I think it was a good idea to let him organise something that would hold up everything else when it wasn't done?!!). Once that's in, we'll basically just be putting in the furniture and waiting for the baby!! It's so exciting doing the room, must be the nesting instinct LOL. Have you got a theme?

soon2b6 - the birth plan is actually harder than I thought to sort out because I don't have a clue what I'm doing LOL but I figure it's really just a way of letting the MW know the things I feel strongly about or think she needs to know, things that for one reason or another haven't made it onto my notes. Does that sound right? And Happy Crystal Wedding Anniversary! You going to do anything special to celebrate?

PieMistress - good luck for the scan, the 12th isn't far away at all, very exciting!

ellie - I think you just reach a point where you realise you've got no time left and if the baby comes early (please god no!!) you have nothing done LOL. Plus I really want to relax once I stop work, don't want to be running about painting walls or building furniture LOL. As for the food, there's a lot worse things to eat than a baked potato ... speaking of which it's Friday night and that can only mean one thing ... takeaway! :rofl:


----------



## Truman

Hi guys, hope your are all ok. Thanks for redirecting me here Ellie, much appreciated I feel so much better around people my own age, not quite so old now!! I will be 40 in 21 days and counting!

Have read every single page of this thread all 30 pages, so by the time I got here most of my questions have been answered or at least discussed. Only one question,my doctor has suggested I to go to the Leeds Screening Clinic for a Nuchal scan and a few other scans and blood tests the cost is £193+ is this the same scan you have at the hospital I have heard it mentioned on quite a few of the forums but can't seem to get an answer, sorry if I am wittling. But I am worried sick something will go wrong and just need reassurance. Was going to take another test just to be sure but it's not the same as a scan. No point going to early I know that, but when should expect to be scanned and what will it tell me? should I have both private & NHS?


----------



## Truman

Ps Has anyone heard from Smiler has she had LO?


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi'y'all older mums!

Sorry I haven't been around much lately. If you haven't spotted my thread in the Tri-2 forum (here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/142495-you-thought-your-downs-risk-bad.html), I shall summarise - we've been diagnosed as high risk for Downs syndrome (1 in 5), but we're taking a very positive attitude to the statistic and accepting the 4 in 5 chance of a fully healthy baby.

On a more happy note, OH felt the baby moving last night for the first time :D He came to bed late, so I was half-asleep, and was pressed up against my relaxed bump .... and spent 20 minutes going "wow" and "that's my baby" and stuff like that :D I think s/he was dancing a jig in there for him! 

The anomaly scan is a week on Monday, I'll come back and let you all know how that goes.

*Truman*, to answer your question, not all NHS clinics to the Nuchal Fold test (Manchester doesn't yet, although it does have the quadruple blood test [which I had]). So before you decide whether to go private, see if you can find out from your local NHS ultrasound clinic whether they carry out Nuchal translucency scans.


----------



## avabear73

Marleysgirl ... sorry to hear that your pregnancy is considered high risk but I just wanted to say I think your attitude is absoloutely wonderful, positive and inspiring. This baby is extremely lucky to have you for a Mum. :hugs: And 80% chance of a healthy baby is, IMO, the best way of looking at it ... I am sending lots of healthy thoughts your way.

I hope your scan goes well and you at least get a bit more information to go on, I think you are right to be prepared for either ultimate outcome, you really have a great attitude.

How sweet that your LO was moving around lots for his/her Dad! Sometimes I feel sorry for Dads because we get to feel them moving all the time, while they don't ... plus no matter how much hubby prods and gently jiggles my bump, the baby won't dance on demand LOL.

:hug:


----------



## Truman

Hi Marleysgirl, what you said was beautiful, thought provoking and comforting to hear. Your baby will have such wonderful parents whatever the outcome. As the a wise women once said anyone can be a mother/father is take someone special to be a mum/dad. Hope everything goes ok on Monday keep us posted. XxX


----------



## ellie

Hey Marleysgirl ... I think that is such a fantastic and thoughtful attitude! You will be such a fantastic mum and dad (well you already are!) good luck for next monday too, I hope your LO does some good wiggling for you!


----------



## ellie

Hey Truman, it depends on the area really, most areas dont offer the nuchal scan on the nhs I believe? the nhs ones are usually (I think) a dating scan at 10-12 weeks then an anomaly scan at 18-20, in my area that's it, I was told that I could have an amnio being over 35 (I didn't) otherwise I would have to go private either Bupa or a scan company for a nuchal scan. If you look at the nhs website or babybond (one of the private companies) there's a rough idea of what scans are done when. also when you book in with your midwife she should clear it up for you?


----------



## ellie

Sorry for lots of postings!! I just wanted to rant really, about ...
FOOD!
I hope I don't cause any offence to anyone! but I wondered what you ladies thought (as most of you are much further on than me) about all the food paranoia? 
As you know I get anxious about many things pregnancy related (!) (and not!) but food is not one of them! I have to admit to getting really irritated with all the paranoid threads about can i eat this, are we allowed that, for what seems to me really ridiculous things that I've no idea why people might think they are not 'safe'??? like strawberries, pineapple, avocadoes, philadelphia cheese, cakes .... ?????? I'm perplexed and having to stop myself replying 'oh for gods sake just eat it where on earth did you get that mad idea from'!!!! it is starting to really annoy me as I think we have plenty to be worried about without stressing about whether to even eat a bit of fruit (!) why can't people just use some common sense .... ?
Sorry! As I said I hope i didnt upset anyone :) Slap my wrist if I did ;)


----------



## Marleysgirl

Feel free to rant on the subject of food, Ellie ... I'm right behind you!

I know that some of the posters on this forum are very young, and are quite scared about their pregnancies, so they're worrying ....... Perhaps our attitude of "common sense" comes with our mature age!

Since finding out I'm pregnant, I haven't eaten:- blue cheese (coz I don't like it anyway); ditto soft cheese like brie; seafood (coz I live nowhere near the sea now); pate (coz it's not xmas); rare steak (coz my OH doesn't like it). Everything else has been fair game, including cheesecake, quiche and small quantities of alcohol.


----------



## ellie

heheh!!
i admit i am the first to worry about things and i was probably slightly more paranoid about food in 1st tri ... I had kind of hoped that once i got to 2nd everyone would have relaxed a bit and not fretted quite so much! 
actually my mil said something yesterday that might have made me worry, she was cooking tea and doing ham, i'm veggie and she said oh i dont have anything for you to eat i've only got nut cutlets and you wont be eating them, i said oh yes i am thanks i'll have them, then had to have this discussion about whether i should be eating nuts or not and i said i was eating them (in moderation) as i thought all the food paranoia was ridiculous, and she then said that she has/had asthma! which made me think maybe i should avoid peanuts? but her daughter (my sil) then said she didnt avoid nuts during her 2 pregnancies and her boys are fine with no allergies, so i decided to sod it and carry on doing what i'm doing ....
as you though, i'm not eating seafood or much fish (gone off it more than anything but I have avoided prawns - but I have a massive craving for cockles today!!!) or blue cheese (dont really like it anyway), i have had brie in a cooked fishcake in a pub and it was fine but havent eaten it 'raw'. I've avoided alcohol but feel quite happy doing that, as I feel that if I reallly want some I will, although I can't ever stop at one :rofl: hence avoiding it!
Maybe as we advance in our years (!!!!) we do have a bit more of a broader attitude towards things and also feel a bit more secure in ourselves?? Hmmm ... discuss! (I know you have anyway!)

Also we know that our mums had VERY different advice given to them when having us - my mum was told to drink guinness every day 'for the iron', which she did (explains a lot hahah) and eat liver and pate!


----------



## Marleysgirl

ellie said:


> Maybe as we advance in our years (!!!!) we do have a bit more of a broader attitude towards things and also feel a bit more secure in ourselves?? Hmmm ... discuss! (I know you have anyway!)

I think this is probably the case. We've seen scare stories come and go (remember the Edwina Currie - Egg tales?), and the safe level of alcohol consumption goes up and down ... We're more broad-minded and accept that expert advice changes over time.


----------



## golcarlilly

Marleysgirl I hope all goes well at your scan hun, as the others have said you have a very PMA and although you are high risk you still have a high chance of nothing being 'wrong' with LO I wish you well whatever the outcome :hugs: 

Ellie I totally know where you are coming from! I am so sick of trying to remember what I can and can't eat and I have cheated :blush: I have eaten Sushi (after checking that Yo Sushi fish is all frozen prior to being used which kills the bugs/worms), prawns - seems to be conflicting info on whether they are safe or not! and the odd glass of wine here and there. I have avoided blue and runny cheeses and been having steak well done instead of my usual still Mooing :rofl: and I haven't had any shellfish or pate. 

I would say in general we should just use our common sense really!


----------



## ellie

quite right!!!
mmmm, sushi ..... wonder if that would help the cockles craving??? (they have to be the ones I used to have when i was little, from a fishermans stall at saundersfoot harbour in a paper cone covered in vinegar ... yum ... obviously you cant get that now :( )


----------



## golcarlilly

MMM I had some prawns soaked in vinegar on Blackpool prom a couple of weeks ago, I could just eat some now!


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well.
All this talk of food is making me hungry!! 
I have also started to relax a little on what I eat and use common sense after all when our mothers were pregnant with us there was none of this food paranoia.

Marleys girl good luck with your scan I hope all goes well. 

I chickened out of the NS scan and Downs blood screening as I was so stressed out around the 12wk mark due to a previous missed m/c around that time. My DH and I discussed it and decided that for my stress levels and baby's health that we would not find out. I know that due to my age at conception (36, I am 37 now) that there is a risk there, and if our baby has Down's or some other syndrome then we will deal with this when it is born but love it as much as anything anyway. As termination was out of the question for me, we felt it was better for me to relax and enjoy my pregnancy.

I have to say the closer I am getting to my due date the more I'm starting to wish I had the tests done, to prepare me better mentally. I am starting to wonder what if? and if by not taking the tests what if something else was missed that could cause problems for the baby. I am a worrier anyway so I suppose this worry is inevitable for me.

Sorry to ramble on. :blush:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ellie, I've read it all on here now - somebody in Tri-2 is asking if it's safe to eat fishfingers .......

(No offence to them, but wouldn't common sense tell you that it's white fish, and it's been treated with everything under the sun?)


----------



## soon2b6

I remember my mum saying she was told to eat liver, not to my taste, as Im also a veggie but the guiness, now that sounds like good advice to me!!! Someone told me that strawberries were unsafe in pregnancy, but I just had a craving and they were reduced in price and...................I ate them:blush:


----------



## Truman

Hi everyone, you do make me laugh. I log on every night and sit and tell my OH the things we discuss!! 

Today was a bad day got MS whilst walking the dog before work (8am ish), had to throw up in a bin by a bus stop!!. Felt a right wally bet all the passing drivers were all thinking I was recovering from a heavy session last night OMG! Then the dog licked my hand and it was nearly all over for me!


----------



## Marleysgirl

I must ask my midwife about the Guinness when I see her next week, see if they're still recommending it ....

Truman :hugs: I was lucky enough to escape MS, I just had the super-bad tiredness.


----------



## Truman

I'm very tired too, having weird dreams last night I dreamt I was on B&B all night just couldn't stop reading and typing messages got up at 4.08am for a pee and then feel fast asleep bit of a bummer when you have to be up at 7.00. I think I am going mad!! At my age I should know better.


----------



## avabear73

I remember being told that many years ago my Uncle was in hospital over Christmas and all the patients got some Guiness on Christmas Day.

I think it's all common sense really and like someone said maybe that develops a bit more with age? I think as well by the time you reach your 30s (or maybe even earlier) you have a little more confidence in your ability to make informed and sensible choices ...?

As for me I avoid unpasturised dairy, eggs (I only like them runny, so no eggs for me), like gocarlilly I like my steak rare so I'm having it well done, I'm not much of a drinker anyway, so I've only had a weak shandy during the pregnancy. I've avoided peanuts as I have eczema and I really don't want this baby to have it, it's no fun. But I don't stress about these things, I figure pregnancy is stressful enough without worrying about every single thing I eat!!

Time to go and get dressed, got the health visitor and the midwife this morning, get to hear the heartbeat again :happydance: I never get sick of that!!


----------



## polaris

I haven't really avoided any foods either. I haven't eaten liver or pate (don't like either of them anyway) but I have eaten sushi (have read that its perfectly safe if it's frozen first), seafood, prawns, peanuts. I have also had a taste of OH's medium rare steak although I wouldn't go as far as eating a whole one, and I have also tasted small bits of various cheeses, although again I wouldn't go mad. I don't like runny eggs but if I did I would certainly be eating them too. I am generally avoiding alcohol but have had the odd glass of wine. I am generally just trying to eat healthily and trying to avoid too much processed food, artificial additives, etc. I think what others have said is probably true, we have seen scare stories come and go and know that advice changes all the time, so we tend to use our own judgement rather than getting too concerned about all the paranoia.


----------



## golcarlilly

Polaris did you eat sushi at a restaurant? I kept expecting someone to say -'You can't eat that when you are pregnant' but they didn't LOL I am so paranoid!!
I also hate runny eggs OMG the thought makes me wanna :sick:


----------



## avabear73

Sorry for the runny eggs comment, hope it doesn't set off anyone's MS 

I had the MW this morning (and the health visitor) ... everything is great apart from my BP which they are watching really closely. I've started trying to eat a lot better, cut out the processed stuff, see if that helps, but I think they'll end up putting me on medication. The MW said that normally I'd be in hospital with my BP as it is (!!) but because the BP guy at the clinic isn't overly concerned (I had a 24 hour monitor which came back fine), they'll just watch it for now. Oh yeah and baby is measuring 34cm and I'm 31 weeks ... which is good and bad ... good because my BP obviously isn't holding it back and bad because please god don't let this be a big baby LOL. It's been measuring ahead now for a while, at 25 weeks it was 26cm, at 28 it was 30cm and now at 31 it's 34! Oh well at least it's healthy! :)

Oh and I'm being referred for physio for my pelvis which I'm really pleased about, hopefully won't have to wait too long :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Best of luck for your physio appt hope they can do some good for you it is horrible being in pain all the time! 

I expected mw to tell me my BP was high last time I went cos my job was stressing me to the top of the tree but luckily it was fine!!


----------



## polaris

golcarlilly said:


> Polaris did you eat sushi at a restaurant? I kept expecting someone to say -'You can't eat that when you are pregnant' but they didn't LOL I am so paranoid!!
> I also hate runny eggs OMG the thought makes me wanna :sick:

Yes in a restaurant. I know what you mean about worrying about people commenting - I don't really look pregnant yet so I wasn't worried but once I really start to show I would certainly be conscious of that. Some people do seem to feel that they have the right to comment on every little thing just because you are pregnant. It is like your body doesn't belong to you anymore, which I suppose in a way it doesn't! But I would really hate to come across as irresponsible because I don't think I am, even though I ignore a lot of the more extreme pregnancy guidelines.


----------



## polaris

Avabear - sorry to hear your blood pressure is still so high - at least baby is obviously thriving though. Good luck with the physio appointment, hopefully that will give you some relief.


----------



## avabear73

I know it's funny about the BP, high BP apparently makes baby smaller, because it's not getting the same amount of blood via the placenta ... thankfully for our LO that doesn't seem to be an issue!! :happydance:

I got a call from the MW yesterday, she wants to do a home visit to check my BP tomorrow (because they know it's much lower at home), fingers crossed it's lower. If not I think I'd prefer medication just to be on the safe side, but we'll see what happens.

I had my first antenatal class last night and it was really good! The woman who took it is a MW, she was covering for the usual person. The MW was fab, really common sense with a good sense of humour, she should definitely consider doing it more often because I was quite apprehensive and I came out feeling quite excited about it all! :D


----------



## Marleysgirl

Morning All ....

No news on the baby side of things (my anomaly scan is next Monday), but I have now got THREE job interviews lined up in the next two weeks, so I'm pretty happy!


----------



## golcarlilly

Ava what topics did they cover in your class, do you have more than one? 

Marleys - best of luck for your interviews!!

Polaris, I had another pang of guilt last night cos DH asked me to call and buy some wine for him - I felt like I shouldn't be buying it!!!


----------



## avabear73

Good luck with the interviews Marleysgirl!

gocarlilly - I used to work in our local Co-op and one of our staff was a little ... how to say ... militant about certain things, an obviously pregnant woman came in and bought wine, and was asked "I hope that's not for YOU" ... I couldn't believe it, if she'd said that to me I'd have told her exactly where to shove it .. and sideways ... LOL.

I have another class next week, and then one in a few weeks time. Last night was about the stages of labour, an intro to pain relief, when to come in and when to stay at home, what we expect from our partners and what they _think_ we expect. 

Next week is a tour of the midwives unit and labour ward, more in depth look at pain relief and some other stuff I can't remember! The third class is a breastfeeding class.

What was funny was for one exercise all the women were put in a group and all the men in another group. The women instantly formed a cosy circle, and the men formed a very open semi circle! And when we were all talking you could hear the women all laughing away and the men were really quiet! The differences between the behaviour of men and women in groups has never been so obvious! :rofl:


----------



## soon2b6

Hi, Marleysgirly, good luck for the interviews, the only preggo interview I ever did I nearly threw up on him, I got the job though!! All the best.

As for judgements - grrrrrrr dont get me started, what business is it of theirs if the wine is for YOU anyway???? we are grown up and it isnt illegal is it?

I had a MW appt today, Im a bit concerned cause like you Ava I have raised BP, Im on meds for it but my baby is mesuring ahead by 6 weeks!!! Im 26 weeks and I measure 32 weeks, thats quite a difference. Last appt 2 weeks ago I measured 2 weeks ahead and I wasnt too fussed by that cause Im a "larger lady" anyway so I figured totally exact measurements would be hard, but 6 weeks................. I have a GTT booked in 2 weeks and I hope it isnt that but I do feel a bit odd after eating a normal non sugary meal (feels a bit like I ate too much sugar, heart races, feel dizzy) However there is no sugar in my urine so I dunno???? We will see I guess.


----------



## avabear73

soon2b6 - Did they say anything to you about measuring ahead? My MW never mentioned it, just noted it in my notes. I'm a "larger lady" too but I know that's not a factor because it's the measurement has been increasing each time - so it's not just because there's more of me! I got my blood test results back and they're all fine, blood sugar fine too so that was a relief. Maybe we're just going to have big bouncing healthy babies :) I am wondering though, if my BP remains high (or gets worse) and the baby continues to measure ahead, will they let me go to 40 weeks or will they take me in earlier? Have they mentioned anything like that to you?

The MW is coming to visit me tomorrow to take my BP at home so I'll ask her about the possibilities I think.


----------



## soon2b6

Thanks Ava, all my babies up to now have been tiddlers no bigger than 6lb 15oz, so I dont know what they routinely do if your having a whopper!!! I hope mine isnt too large though cause Ive had 2 c/sections and they have gingerly agreed for me to try a natural birth again, but if the babys big it may be too risky. My mw didnt make much of a deal of it really but I asked her what I was measuring and she agreed 6 weeks was quite a lot, like you I measured ahead last time too but it was only 2 weeks ahead last time so this is a fairly big jump in 2 weeks. Im pleased your bloods are all good, let us know what the mw says.


----------



## LdS39

Hi all: Just found this group :)

Im 39 and having my first and am sooo glad this group is here - feels quite daunting being an older mum and also new to all the stuff that happens...

Im due early Nov - got my 20 week scan in 2 weeks.

Anyone else due end of Oct/ early Nov?


----------



## Marleysgirl

LdS39 said:


> Hi all: Just found this group :)
> 
> Im 39 and having my first and am sooo glad this group is here - feels quite daunting being an older mum and also new to all the stuff that happens...
> 
> Im due early Nov - got my 20 week scan in 2 weeks.
> 
> Anyone else due end of Oct/ early Nov?

Me me me me me!

I've just turned 40, and I'm expecting my first on 3rd November. Or so "they" say, I still reckon it's a gory gruesome Halloween baby! :rofl:

Welcome to the older mums!


----------



## soon2b6

Hello LdS39, Welcome, Im due in September and I am 36, although feel much older, more like 76 I think!!!
Hope your scan goes well.


----------



## avabear73

Welcome :) 

The MW just left and I'm going down to hospital this afternoon as BP still high, and my urine had a trace of protein, and she says my left ankle is slightly swollen. Hopefully will turn out to be nothing, but they want it checked out to be sure. Wish me luck! Hopefully other signs will be unconnected (i.e. don't have pre-eclampsia) and they can just put me on medication for the high BP. Fingers crossed! They are really busy at the hospital, so I'll have to sit around for a few hours, but hopefully they can give me something to sort my BP out!

Also baby's head is 4/5 palpable (which I understand isn't too unusual at 32 weeks) ... heartbeat was fine, baby very happy with itself in there. :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Welcome LDS :)

Ava good luck at the hospital hope they don't keep you waiting too long! 

16 days left at work for me after today :wohoo: I am so excited!


----------



## polaris

Welcome Lds39. I'm due at the beginning of November too. My scan is on 24th June - when is yours?

Avabear - good luck at the hospital. What does 4/5 palpable mean? Sorry I should probably know these things!

Golcarlilly - yay 16 days!! Wow that time has gone by quickly!


----------



## soon2b6

Hopefully it wont be pre eclampsia and you will get the BP meds.


----------



## Truman

Hi guys how's it going? Another bad day today, pounding head all day and I want to throw up everytime I stand up. I didn't have ms at all with my other two (different dad) and I know it was a long time ago but I don't remember feeling this ill either. Spent the afternoon disappearing to the loo for a quick cry and then back to my desk feel pathetic and sorry for myself!!:cry::cry: Then to top it all this afternoon I had spotting, a few drops of bright red in the loo totally freaked me out. Fine now, but I can't remember, is it normal don't want to make a fuss. Sorry whine but no one no's I'm pregnant and this is the only place I can go to talk..


----------



## polaris

Aw sorry to hear you had such a bad day. First Trimester can be a bit miserable, between feeling sick, worrying constantly that something will go wrong, and not being able to tell anyone. I'm sure the spotting is probably nothing to worry about, just keep an eye on it and get it checked out if it continues.


----------



## Truman

Thanks Polaris, my OH wants to tell the world, we have been together 11 years and we never talked about a baby till 6 months ago, weird I was dead set against it, worried about how it would affect everything/one. Now I'm nervous/excited, I know these things happen but he would be devasted and whilst he is looking at prams I'm sat here worrying. I have read so many negative threads, sometimes I wish I didn't have the internet, tmi.


----------



## golcarlilly

Truman, how are you today? Hope you haven't had any more bleeding :hugs:


----------



## Truman

No, I'm ok thanks Golcarlilly. The headache has gone too, thank god. I felt so ill yesterday. Didn't go to work today, felt a right fake - rang in sick. Not like me at all, but I got up when I was ready and the ms wasn't quite so bad. I spent all day taking it easy and not worrying. Thanks for asking. How are you not long now!!


----------



## polaris

You are not a fake, you are right to ring in sick. The most important thing is to look after you and baby. Glad that you have had no more bleeding, I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## Truman

Thanks Polaris, It was a lovely day today as well, the sunshine always helps when you are feeling down. I walked up the garden and saw Mr Squirrel stealing the tiny apples off our apple tree (always makes me smile, I think of advert with the mission impossible tune he is so cute and very funny when he falls over!). Got my first appointment with mw on Friday (19th). Feels like it has been a long time coming!


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Everybody, 

Sorry I've not been on her for a while, a mixture of stress at work and getting out in the hills enjoying the good weather! 

Truman - I know what yhou mean about negative things on the internet, for me it's the confusion between what is safe/what is not as so many sites differ on their opinions! (at my scan today the Consultant said a glass of wine every now and then won't do any harm :)

I had my dating/nuchal scan today which I wasn't that nervous about till I got on the bus to the hospital. They have now brought my due date forward a week to 20th Dec :) I didn't get the stats from the nuchal though because they had to send my blood tests away to Glasgow so won't find out till at least next Friday (am expecting the stats to be relatively high though as I will be 37 when Eggnog is born) but the nuchal fold measurement was low.

How is everybody else? (Marleysgirl - how are the job interviews going?)

Going to France next weekend, trying not to think too much about all the yummy cheeses and fine wines I'll be abstaining from!


----------



## Truman

Hi PieMistress, don't worry about the tests, everything else was ok so fingers cross. I will be 40+6mths when this one is born, and having tests done as well (recommended by my doctor) So i know it is easier said than done but on another note if you are lucky you might have your lil one in time for Christmas what a present!!


----------



## avabear73

Hi everyone

Truman - hope you're feeling better, first tri can be really horrid at times!

PieMistress - good luck with the results, sounds like a good sign if the measurement was low :)


I'm just back from a 2 night hospital stay. I don't have pre-eclampsia, thank goodness, but my BP got really high so they put me on medication and monitored me really closely until it stabilised. It's still measuring in the 90s but it will take a few days for it all to settle down I think. The community midwife it meant to be coming to see me tomorrow, I have an appointment at the hospital on Monday and on Thursday need to see my consultant. I'm definitely a bit happier now that I'm on medication but I'd be even happier if it was down in the 80s! They did say they might need to tinker with the dose a little bit to get it right so we'll see what happens. I really hope I don't have to go back in before the baby's due but I think that is just wishful thinking!

Tell you what though, the care I got was amazing, the MWs were so friendly, warm and helpful (so were the doctors). It's just a totally different atmosphere to the feeling I had on the gyn ward a few years ago, where they were always too busy to deal with you .. the MWs were really busy but they always made time for you, were just really nice. Made me feel much better about being in hospital when the LO comes!!


----------



## PieMistress

avabear - Did you have high BP at the start of your pg or was it something that 'developed' for one reason or another? The reason I ask is that I've been having quite a stressful time at work recently and the other day when I was even more wound up my vision went mildly blurry and I felt a bit dizzy. My colleague said this can sometimes be a symptom of high BP (I haven't told work about the pg yet...)


----------



## avabear73

Hi PieMistress

I had high BP before I got pregnant, although it was only just high and no more. Your MW should be regularly checking it, but in any case I think you should get it checked out. When I was at the hospital, they asked me frequently if I'd had any flashing lights, visual disturbances, headaches etc ... I hadn't, but it seems like something they'd be looking for, so it can't hurt to have it checked out.


----------



## soon2b6

Ava, I had a feeling you had been to hospital, Im glad they've got your medication sorted.


----------



## golcarlilly

Truman glad you are ok now, it is scary having bleeding but lots of ladies do and go on to full term so best not to worry about it, I had some brown spotting around 11 weeks and then nothing else :hugs: 

Ava sorry you have been in hospital but hats off to them for making your stay an enjoyable one! hope they get your meds right and you don't need to go back - keep resting as much as possilble :hugs:

Piemistress great news about your scan - do you have a pic for us? Good luck with the test results.

I had a really busy day yesterday, took DD to town yesterday to get her a new outfit for a party she is going to - neon theme, took me right back to the 80's LOL then did a load of gardening in the afternoon - put all my tomatoes and cucumbers into grow bags in the greenhouse and DH made a fab watering system for me with little watering cans on top of pillars and tubing going into the bags so I don't need to bend down - bless him!! It is re-useable for next year too! 

He has fitted the carpet and made up the wardrobe in our nursery and we are going to put up the cot and the curtains today :wohoo: I will post pics later! 

I am feeling really well at the moment just get a lot of backache but I spose that is to be expected!! Only 3 weeks (15 days) left to work now and my replacement starts a week on Monday so I will have a lovely restful time for the last 2!! :happydance:


----------



## soon2b6

Good for you to getting the veggies in!! Sounds like your nursery is nearly done now. Maybe its the thought of maternity leave thats giving you an extra boost of energy, lol, not long now!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Wow, that sounds pretty productive Gol!

I've spent the last two days driving up to & back from Scotland, getting the last of my stuff from my ex's house. It's good to know I've got all that sorted out before I get too large to do stuff! The Bean must have liked the vibrations from the car, s/he was pretty docile for the journey.

Just nipped out to buy a ceiling fan for the bedroom, so that the OH can actually come to bed to sleep, rather than sitting on the sofa downstairs grumbling all night.

No progress on our nursery yet. It's full of boxes of books that I've moved, I need to get bookshelves sorted out asap. I think we're subconsciously waiting until after tomorrow's scan (pink? blue? alien green?).


----------



## soon2b6

Ooohh, gender scan, how exciting, I think mines an alien now you come to mention it, hhhmmmnnn??? 
The driving to and from Scotland sounds really tiring TBH, but I guess it had to be done.
Hope tomorrow goes well and baby is cooperative.


----------



## LdS39

polaris said:


> Welcome Lds39. I'm due at the beginning of November too. My scan is on 24th June - when is yours?
> 
> Avabear - good luck at the hospital. What does 4/5 palpable mean? Sorry I should probably know these things!
> 
> Golcarlilly - yay 16 days!! Wow that time has gone by quickly!

 

Hi Polaris: Spooky my scan is on June 24th as well.... Cant wait although am quite nervous. Dont they call this the Anomoly scan!?
!


----------



## Marleysgirl

LdS39 said:


> Hi Polaris: Spooky my scan is on June 24th as well.... Cant wait although am quite nervous. Dont they call this the Anomoly scan!?
> !

They call it the anomaly scan, we all know it as the gender scan!

But I gather it does take quite a while, as they check the baby thoroughly and take loads of measurements etc. I'll let you all know how long mine took after tomorrow.


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh what time is your scan? 

Tell me to mind my own if you want but how come you had stuff at your exes? Scotland is a long drive I never drive on the motorway I am too chicken :blush:


----------



## LdS39

Hi all:

Truman hope youre feelin a lot better...

Isnt it funny that even though these are the best days of our lives they are also the most worrying..
My latest worry is the size of my bump... its beginning but I guess I thought it should be bigger..
I know all ladies are different but I cant help worrying why / whats happening, am I eating the right things (prob not) etc.
I know I just need to get the scan so I can see Junior...

:)


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Marley's girl - good luck with the scan tomorrow. I hope it all goes well for you. Let us know how it goes.

Lds - I don't really have much of a bump either. To be honest, I am not worried, I am just hoping that I don't get too big until later on. It's easier for getting stuff done (have a lot of redecorating to do!) and I'm going on hols in July so I'll be less tired if I'm not carrying a big bump around. It's also convenient for work because none of the clients have guessed that I am pregnant yet. Having said that, I do get the odd moment of wishing that I clearly looked pregnant.

Golcarlilly - wow you have been busy! And your DH sounds like he has been working his socks off too bless him. We really have to get in gear with the redecorating!


----------



## golcarlilly

LDs39 just have a look at the bumps thread and you will feel better, some ladies show really early and others hardly at all even by full term!!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi all

Thank you so much for all your welcome messages! I apologise for not replying sooner - I haven't been online since I left this message (I'm so busy at work and been away for a few days). Actually, I went to see Take That in Coventry and have fallen in love with Jason and Gary all over again. :wohoo: he he

Anyway, back to reality... got my scan tomorrow. Am really scared as I've been as rough as toast for the last 5 weeks with morning sickness and two days before the scan and since then no sickness! I know I should be glad but it was strangely comforting. I'm half excited and half petrified but I bet everyone feels like that.

I'm hoping to try to get online more often this week so I can catch up again with what everyone's up to. Hope you're all feeling well xx


----------



## polaris

Good luck with the scan tomorrow - I know exactly what you mean, it is so exciting but so scary as well! I'm sure everything will be fine though - looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Meerkat

Thank you Polaris. Just started guzzling water now in preparation. I'm already in need of a wee and I've still got about 2 hours to go til the scan. 

I might have to ask your advice later about how to put scan pics on here.


----------



## Marleysgirl

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/20weekscan.jpg

It's a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scan went fine. All his measurements check out okay, no problems.


----------



## golcarlilly

*YAAAY congratulations on Team Blue!!!!!!* :hugs:

Fab pic!!!


----------



## avabear73

Congrats Marleysgirl!! That's a really cute scan! Now you can go serious shopping LOL.

Meerkat - hope yours went well :)


----------



## avabear73

Hi ladies

Well that's me done with work ... spoke to the midwives yesterday and today and they both felt that it was time for me to stop, and look after baby. Just take it easy and try to keep the BP down. So I went to the GP who has signed me off for 3 weeks, which takes me up to my finishing date of 3rd July (then I have 3 weeks holidays and 2 weeks ML).

I'll call my work tomorrow and tell them, probably will go in on Wednesday to tidy up my desk and hand in my line ... then that's me. Feels weird but I do think it's the right thing for baby ... the BP tablets are just knocking me out!!!

TBH I don't think they'll let me go to 40 weeks anyway with the BP being high so I might not have 2 months before baby comes, but I feel better because I feel like I'm doing what's best for baby (and me). I can be a bit silly about these things and do more than I probably should but at the weekend I just thought that if someone else was in my position I'd be telling them to stop working and take it easy. So finally at the ripe age of 35, I might actually be learning to take my own advice! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ava you lucky thing I am green with envy you have finished!! Glad you can rest now though and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

> My latest worry is the size of my bump... its beginning but I guess I thought it should be bigger..

LDS - my bump was barely there until just before my 20 week scan. Some people just get massive bumps and others don't. Even now at 32 weeks, people keep commenting on how neat it is. I was in hospital at the tail end of the week and the woman in the same room as me was a week overdue but she was HUGE! It looked really hard for her to move around, sleep etc, and I was very grateful for my neat bump!

Oh I got another scan on Friday to check progress and my "neat" bump is bang on for dates, perfectly sized, which was a relief because when the MW measured it last Tuesday, it was 3 weeks ahead! :baby:


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies.

Marleys girl - congrats on the scan. That's great that measurements are all perfect. Beautiful picture by the way. So it's a little boy - got any names yet?

Avabear - you are making the right decision finishing work early. You need to look after yourself and baby. I know what you mean about trying to do too much, I am the same most of the time. It is nice to have the decision taken out of your hands really by the midwife telling you what is best for baby. At least now you can rest and relax and will have plenty of time for your final preparations. That can only be good for your BP.

Meerkat - I hope your scan went well today.


----------



## ellie

meerkat how'd the scan go?

marleysgirl CONGRATS!!! so cute! so glad he's doing well!

Avabear I'm sure it is the right thing, get some r&r before lo comes and i'm sureyour LO will be fine.

I keep worrying about bump size too ... I do have a belly but it feels like mostly fat :( and some days it really just looks 'normal' . I know everyone is different but you know me :rofl: it makes me worry about how do I know whether bubs is actually okay and growing?? I had a client cancel last week because her sister had a missed m/c at 18 weeks ... I know mine is still alive cause I use my doppler (in fact I am off to use it right now!) but what if he/she isnt growing? Arrghhh .......

Oh back on the subject of food (esp marleysgirl!) I hate to pick on anyone in particular but now theres a thread in 2nd tri saying we "can't" eat salad, pre packed fruit or things like olives!!! What the **** is going on ..... I kind of wish, I know this forum is for support but if people get told that (and not everyone does) it then gets everyone else worked up when they hear it, know what I mean?

Anyway ......
Have been almost giving myself panic attacks thinking abotu allllllll the stuff that needs doing. OH is ill again (manflu although he thought it was swine flu.....) and is about to go away again, so it'll be at least August before we can even consider getting decorating done, never mind all the other stuff that needs doing round the house. And we've got a cat and kittens living in our shed ... OH just wont do anything, he just works all the time then at weekends we're knackered and he goes off to play dungeons & dragons ... it just seems like we go to work, eat, sleep, that's all we have time and energy for. Groan. 

The kittens are cute though ...........


----------



## Marleysgirl

I saw your post in the food thread Ellie, and posted my own reply too ... Sheesh. 

Do you reckon there's a market for making & delivering "safe" meals to mums-to-be, that fit with all these guidelines? Could be a new business for me!

I'm sure your bubs is doing just fine, Ellie. I must admit to being slightly worried about my scan today (given my Downs statistic), and it was reassuring to be told that the baby looks fine, is growing perfectly on target, has a strong heart etc. My OH was squealing like a little kid, he was so excited! I'll get another scan next week as part of the research group, so more piccies then.

On the bargain front ... I bought a mixed bundle of vests & babygros off eBay weeks ago, and now I'm re-selling the pink ones from it! Hopefully I'll break even on that transaction. And I found an Avent electric steam steriliser in the local Age Concern shop for £4.50, complete with three bottles (no teats) - just tested it, it works fine.

Anybody know whether you can use the steam steriliser as a vegetable steamer too? If you put in more water, so it stayed on for longer? Strikes me as they both do the same thing!!!!

eta - just read Polaris' post. Yes, the Bean has a name already (we had them ready for both boy & girl). He'll be called Andrew :D

eta2 - on the subject of second-hand stuff, is there any reason why I should avoid getting a second-hand breast pump? They seem to go dead cheap on eBay, is it just that nobody else buys them second-hand, or is there some reason why I should avoid?


----------



## tillymum

hi ladies, just popping in to see how you are all doing!

Avabear and GCL i'm so jealous you are on/ about to go on mat leave .... I have another 8wks to go - though next wk and half the week after i'm on hols so it cuts it down a bit .... I've zero motivation left for work ....plus my pay is being cut by another 10% due to cut backs!! Doesn't affect my maternity pay though luckily!

Ellie I didn't start to show properly until 20wks then !POP! and bump is growing at an amazing rate since then, I even had a guy at work comment in front of everyone on how 'huge' I am - gee thanks!! 

Congrats and good luck to those having scans - it's so lovely to see!

Been feeling sooo tired lately looks like baby is taking all my nutrients and only leaving the dregs for mum!

Funny thing is i've started to notice random people smiling at me cos of my obvious bump - which is nice!

Hope all of you are keeping well xx


----------



## ellie

tilly thats sh*t about your pay but glad it doesnt affect your mat pay at least. 8 weeks - woohoo! there will be loads of us off pretty soon ... so exciting! cant wait to see the lo pics!

marleysgirl so glad they said all was good :happydance: great idea about the business! do it! 
btw i hate to think i'm not being helpful on those posts but they really annoy me ... can totally see why people get so paranoid when you get told different things. and come to think of it a work colleague was very laid back about food whilst pregnant, she even ate all teh cheeses & pates etc because she thought it was all b****cks, then got food poisoining from a salad :oops. that was in a restaurant though. they were both fine anyway. i darent put that on the other thread because everyone will freak!

And like Mynx we're all hard :rofl: we were brought up on crispy pancakes, mad colours & flavourings before they were E numbers, mercury in physics class at school! (maybe that was just my school though :blush:)

i hadnt thought about breast pumps. I dont see why not myself, surely sterilised etc it would be fine, i dont know much about them though? Gawd I havent thought about anything like that really. I'd set myself the anomaly scan (2 weeks and 3 days!) as the point where I start planning it all for some reason. I'd be happy to get stuff off ebay myself! In fact my SIl is planning on giving me a load of her baby stuff, there might even be breast pumps or bottles or stuff amongst it, I'd be happy with that!

Dont know about the veg steamer thing! :rofl: you mean pop in your broccoli along with the bottles?? two birds and all that ??


----------



## polaris

Hey girls.

Ellie - I am so with you on the food hysteria topic. It really bugs me to see women panicking over these things. I also read that salad thread but avoided commenting because I hadn't the energy!!

Marleys girl - sounds like you are starting to get organised. I haven't got anything yet, although SIL has lots of stuff put away for me from the twins. I can't see why there'd be a problem with second hand breast pumps once they are sterilized. After all, they have them in hospitals so they are obviously used by lots of different women with no problems.

Tillymum - that's lovely to have random people recognising you are pregnant, I have to say that I am looking forward to that. But I'm glad that I'm not showing for work as it's less complicated not to have to tell clients yet. Ideally if I could look pregnant at the weekends and then not during the week - hmmm yes that sounds perfectly reasonable!!

PS :rofl: at using the steriliser for steaming vegetables, give it a new lease of life once baby no longer needs it!!


----------



## polaris

By the way, Andrew is a lovely name, that is my OH's name!


----------



## Marleysgirl

I wasn't thinking of steaming the broccoli WITH the bottles :rofl: but you probably only use the steamer once or twice a day, that's 16 minutes tops. What about the rest of the time? Or perhaps I should just have bought a veg steamer and used that for the bottles? There has to be a market for a combined product ....

Good point about the hospital breast pumps, of course they'd be used & re-used by loads of different women, just sterilised between times. Think I'm gonna investigate which is the best, and then hunt on eBay.

I guess I am beginning to get organised - I think it's hitting that halfway point (exactly 20 weeks tomorrow) that focuses the mind.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I really should leave that thread. 

Somebody mentioned that you're not meant to have processed deli meats ... So much for my initial cravings for salami then! I bet somebody comes along soon and says I shouldn't be having coleslaw (current craving) or chips & curry sauce.


----------



## polaris

I just think it is awful that women are so worried about these ridiculous dietary restrictions. I mean, deli meats and pre-washed salad, hello? when did you last get food poisoning from any of these things? Maybe I am too relaxed and go to the opposite extreme a bit, but honestly, my midwife just advised against pate, liver, unpasteurised cheeses, raw eggs, and certain fish that have high mercury levels like marlin (never even heard of it!). And smoking and alcohol. She never mentioned anything about any of the rest of it. I am taking it all with a large pinch of salt anyway. I'm sure salt probably isn't good either - risk of high blood pressure and pre-eclampsia no doubt.


----------



## Marleysgirl

polaris said:


> I am taking it all with a large pinch of salt anyway. I'm sure salt probably isn't good either - risk of high blood pressure and pre-eclampsia no doubt.

Don't you start rumours like that :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I wonder if there's any correlation between the age of the mum-to-be, and their level of worry with regard to food? Not something you can really poll about on here without offending people, unfortunately.


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl said:


> I wonder if there's any correlation between the age of the mum-to-be, and their level of worry with regard to food? Not something you can really poll about on here without offending people, unfortunately.

That's an interesting question, there could definitely be something in that. I think maybe because we have seen food scares and dietary advice go in and out of fashion we are a bit more sceptical about all the hype?


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl - Amazing scan pic!! Wow it looks like someone's shining a torch in through the sunroof! And he looks so cute.

Ava - I agree with Polaris it sounds like it's the right time to put your feet up. Enjoy some rest while you can. I bet you won't miss being at work one bit! :dishes: :laundry:

Ellie - Manflu eh? I know it well.. Mind you, my OH's is more like wineflu than swineflu :rofl:

Tilly - Isn't it lovely that people smile at you now they can see your bump. I have only a belly of jelly and three different people have grabbed it and given it a shake!! I mean, honestly what is that about? I wouldn't mind if there was some baby to grab. Next one is going to get it done back to them.. grrr

Polaris - I agree with the age/food thing. Won't get on my soapbox incase I offend anyone but I'm sure some advice is just over precautionary.. 

I had my 12 week scan today and it was amazing. LO was leaping about all over the place flipping and performing like a seal. All measurements etc on target, good strong heartbeat. Feeling much happier now and am glad I can tell everyone about my pg. I've found it hard to keep a secret for so long. Got a pic but it's not really clear. LO didn't want to keep still long enough to be papped! he he

Still find it hard to believe what's going on inside me! :baby:


----------



## polaris

Meerkat, that's brilliant news on the scan. I was wondering how you got on. It is really amazing to think of a new little life inside yourself, isn't it? Just wait till you start feeling him/her moving about, it is the most miraculous feeling and nearly breaks my heart every single time! Soppy pregnancy hormones, LOL! Bet you can't wait to tell everyone. I really relaxed a lot after my scan and started to really enjoy the pregnancy, especially because my sickness went away completely about a week later at 14 weeks!


----------



## Meerkat

You're right Polaris, I really think I will be able to start to enjoy my pregnancy now. I know it sounds odd but until I saw the scan I didn't really dare believe it was true and felt like a bit of a fraud. But now I have the proof in black and white and will jolly well wave it from the rooftops. Ha!

I can't wait til the next scan already! My sis told me that by the time she got to 20 weeks she was really ready for another peek at newface. Are you having yours soon?

PS My SIL called me today, she was due last Weds and her waters broke at 6.30pm tonight during dinner. My brother thinks it was all down to his sausage casserole. What can you say to that? ;)


----------



## polaris

I know exactly what you mean, actually when I was in the waiting room for my 13 week scan, I said to OH that I feel like a fraud, everyone else except me looked visibly pregnant, I was irrationally terrified that they would scan me and there would be nothing there, they would tell me it was all in my head or something! OH thought I was a bit nuts really!

Yes my next scan is 24th June - looking forward to it!


----------



## Meerkat

polaris said:


> Yes my next scan is 24th June - looking forward to it!

How exciting, not long to go. Bet the last one seems ages ago now! 

I notice people keep talking about dopplers... is that the same as a stethescope? Sorry if I'm being dim. :confused:


----------



## golcarlilly

polaris said:


> By the way, Andrew is a lovely name, that is my OH's name!

It is my DH's name too!! 

Loving the combined veg and bottle steamer idea! 

I had read about the possibility of getting listeria from bagged salads - OMG *as if* I have time to re-wash pre-prepped salads :rolleyes: We are too busy wrapping ourselves up in cotton wool these days, I had an excellent email this morning, I will re-size and copy it on here for you all (the writing is enormous!)

Everyone is sounding so upbeat about their pg's on here now, scans and movements make it feel so much more real don't they? My DH is much more interested in my bump now he can see it moving (complete alien style whole belly wobbles now :rofl:) which adds to it too!


----------



## avabear73

Congrats on your scan Meerkat! It's such an amazing feeling seeing your little one on the screen isn't it? Suddenly makes it real and you can then go and tell everyone, it's so much fun!!

The doppler lets you hear the baby's heartbeat, here's an example: Fetal doppler. I didn't get one because I knew if one day I couldn't find the heartbeat (baby moved or because I just don't know what I'm doing lol) I'd freak out.

As for the food question, I think some folks just get really really anxious, which in many cases is understandable ... I'm lucky this is my first pregnancy and it's all gone really well (BP notwithstanding) but if I'd had a MC or had taken ages to become pregnant .... KWIM? It's a shame really because it probably just gives more stress, which is counter productive. I do know that there was a serious case of (listeria I think) from lettuce believe it or not, but I just play safe by carefully washing all salad. I think it's because a lot of the salad doesn't come from the UK/Ireland where hygiene is much more stringent. But washing cut fruit is really silly, you'd lose all the goodness down the sink. 

Here's the lowdown on the lettuce thing (I finally found it):
https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-listeria.htm


----------



## golcarlilly

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL MY FRIENDS WHO WERE BORN IN THE

1940's, 50's, 60's and early 70's !

First, we survived being born to mothers who smoked and/or drank while they carried us and lived in houses made of asbestos.. 

They took aspirin, ate blue cheese, raw egg products, loads of bacon and processed meat, tuna from a can, and didn't get tested for diabetes or cervical cancer.

Then after that trauma, our baby cots were covered with bright colored lead-based paints. 

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, doors or cabinets and when we rode our bikes, we had no helmets or shoes, not to mention, the risks we took hitchhiking.

As children, we would ride in cars with no seat belts or air bags.

We drank water from the garden hose and NOT from a bottle.

Take away food was limited to fish and chips, no pizza shops, McDonalds, KFC, Subway or Nandos.

Even though all the shops closed at 6.00pm and didn't open on the weekends, somehow we didn't starve to death!

We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bott le and NO ONE actually died from this.

We could collect old drink bottles and cash them in at the corner store and buy Toffees, Gobstoppers, Bubble Gum and some bangers to blow up frogs with.


We ate cupcakes, white bread and real butter and drank soft drinks with sugar in it, but we weren't overweight because

WE WERE ALWAYS OUTSIDE PLAYING!!

We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on.

No one was able to reach us all day. And we were O.K.

We would spend hours building our go-carts out of old prams and then ride down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes. We built tree houses and dens and played in river beds with matchbox cars.

We did not have Playstations, Nintendo Wii, X-boxes, no video games at all, no 999 channels on SKY, no video/dvd films, 
no mobile phones, no personal computers, no Internet or Internet chat rooms.........WE HAD FRIENDS and we went outside and found them!

We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no Lawsuits from these accidents.

Only girls had pierced ears!

We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever.

You could only buy Easter Eggs and Hot Cross Buns at Easter time...

We were given air guns and catapults for our 10th birthdays,

We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just yelled for them!

Mum didn't have to go to work to help dad make ends meet!



FOOTBALL, RUGBY and CRICKET had tryouts and not everyone made the team. Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment. Imagine that!! Getting into the team was based on 
MERIT 

Our teachers used to hit us with canes and gym shoes and bully's always ruled the playground at school.

The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard of. 
They actually sided with the law!

Our parents didn't invent stupid names for their kids like 'Kiora' and 'Blade' and 'Ridge' and 'Vanilla' 

We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned HOW TO 
DEAL WITH IT ALL!

And YOU are one of them! 
CONGRATULATIONS!

You might want to share this with others who have had the luck to grow up as kids, before the lawyers and the government regulated our lives for our own good.


----------



## avabear73

Doesn't that bring back memories ... our childhoods were GREAT. I feel a bit sorry for kids now, they'll never know the freedom we did .... and don't even start me on the sport thing ... OMG ... :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I know, some of it made me wanna cry (hormones!) for what our kids will never have!


----------



## soon2b6

Golcarlilly, that was fab (a rather 70's expression dont you think) It was so nostalgic and lovely, we shared pre chewed chewing gum too, but I was a particularly revolting child,lol.
Thank you it needed saying!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I still use 'fab' and 'brill' and occasionally 'groovy' OMG showing my age totally :rofl: 

We shared chewing gum too :sick: !!


----------



## Marleysgirl

avabear73 said:


> As for the food question, I think some folks just get really really anxious, which in many cases is understandable ... It's a shame really because it probably just gives more *stress*, which is counter productive.

Yes. No offence to the OP in the thread in question, but it's taken her 15 cycles to conceive - was she following her midwife's instructions so carefully during all this time? If she was as stressed and worried then as she is now, it may have contributed to her difficulties ....

Or perhaps I'm just old-fashioned, laid-back, and I'll be a [email protected] mum :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> The doppler lets you hear the baby's heartbeat, I didn't get one because I knew if one day I couldn't find the heartbeat (baby moved or because I just don't know what I'm doing lol) I'd freak out.
> https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-listeria.htm

Thanks Avabear I hadn't thought of that. Yes I could see myself with it permanently attached to me... It's a great device though isn't it. Strange name mind. Thanks for the info though, I did wonder what it was all about!

Golcarlilly - Loved the trip down memory lane, thank you. Reminds me of really long summers, playing out all day and the never ending 8 week school holidays! We were so lucky. But then I remember my Dad saying the same about his childhood so I wonder what our kids will think when they look back.

I'm going to attempt to put a scan pic on here. Not sure what I'm doing so bear with me...
 



Attached Files:







12 Week Scan.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Meerkat

Oh dear not quite what I was aiming for!! :haha:


----------



## polaris

Meerkat said:


> Oh dear not quite was I was aiming for!! :haha:

No it's fine! If you click on the thumbnail of the image then it makes it bigger. Lovely picture, you must be so chuffed!


----------



## Meerkat

Thank you x It made me laugh at the scan I could see the whole of the legs but in the picture it looks like the baby has stubby penguin feet!!


----------



## soon2b6

Its a lovely picture Meercat, at my 12 week scan the babys face looked like a skull with half of it missing, freaky!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

At least yours posed, Meercat - my 12wk scan showed the back of my baby's head & back, he looked like Andy Capp on a sofa!


----------



## ellie

Congrats meerkat!!! so cute! :happydance: Enjoy telling the world!

btw ive got a doppler - an angelsounds one - i have to restrict myself to every other day which is probably still too much :blush: its so useful and has kept me from going insane with the uncertainty! BUT the one time I couldnt find it, I almost freaked out, tried again later and found it fine. I can really see how they could cause extra panicked calls to midwives.

I sitll find it hard to believe that LO really is growing properly as my belly doesnt seem to be getting any bigger, only flabbier :rofl: Only 2 weeks adn 2 days till scan and counting .....

I think I will have to stop commeneting on the 'food' threads as I might be at risk of really upsetting someone! :blush:


----------



## ellie

Marleysgirl said:


> At least yours posed, Meercat - my 12wk scan showed the back of my baby's head & back, he looked like Andy Capp on a sofa!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh btw golcarlilly i've had those emails and they always make me blub a little! :blush:


----------



## Marleysgirl

ellie said:


> I think I will have to stop commenting on the 'food' threads as I might be at risk of really upsetting someone! :blush:

Me too - I keep thinking "Leave the thread. Just walk away quietly." :rofl:


----------



## tillymum

Meercat - cute LO pic, you must be on :cloud9: 

GCL how true your email is, and what a nice trip down memory lane, my memories of summer holidays are of playing outside all day and coming home as it got dark and totally exhausted and it was ALWAYS sunny!
But whats with the eating bacon thing, that has been a constant in my preg diet I have to say ..... ummm i'm getting hungry thinking about it and I think I have some in the fridge yum yum yum!

I have to say I was really paranoid about what I ate for the first 16wks, due to 2 previous m/c's and just fear of causing anything that would jepordise this pregnancy so I'm not sure age comes into it really. Though I relaxed alot after my mum came to visit and told me she could eat what she wanted when pregnant as there where no restrictions, and I thought what the hell if that's what it was like when I was born and there was a baby boom and hygene standards probably weren't as good, then fair game on the food front, though salami and brie I'm still avoiding and I swear they will be my first meal when I have the baby!

I got an angelsounds doppler at 15wks and found it very reassuring before I felt kicks and developed a bump. Though I only used it once a week or just before a scan. Though I have to say it can sometimes take a long time to find a heartbeat and I could hear my own heart beat getting faster as I started to panic!! I used it again at the weekend, thinking 30wks i'll find the hb straight away - took me a few minutes, but at least he/she was kicking so I knew all was ok, I assume that because baby is alot bigger it needs to be near the heart to pick up the beat!! 

I'm off to eat deli meat and pre washed lettuce!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

tillymum said:


> But whats with the eating bacon thing, that has been a constant in my preg diet I have to say ..... ummm i'm getting hungry thinking about it and I think I have some in the fridge yum yum yum!
> 
> I'm off to eat deli meat and pre washed lettuce!!

Oooooooh, living dangerously :D


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl said:


> tillymum said:
> 
> 
> But whats with the eating bacon thing, that has been a constant in my preg diet I have to say ..... ummm i'm getting hungry thinking about it and I think I have some in the fridge yum yum yum!
> 
> I'm off to eat deli meat and pre washed lettuce!!
> 
> Oooooooh, living dangerously :DClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ellie

you're almost as hard as mynx!!! :rofl:

yep my thought too ... nothing to see here! Although (I wont say any more i promise!) I do think a lot of people (no offence to anyone, I've done it too) take the advice just a bit too literally ... I mean saying "we can't have salad" is very different to saying "we have to carefully wash salad". And I have had phases of being paranoid about food, certainly, especially in 1st tri, I've had an mc before so was conscious of doing everything right ... as time's gone on I've relaxed a little as I find quite enough to be anxious and stressed about without adding food in to it :rofl:

I just thought of a couple of childhood stories that would make some people on here freak right out (not us of course!) I have memories of getting home from food shopping with my parents, my dad would quickly unpack the sausages, open them and start munching them RAW and sneak one or two to me as well! I can remember the taste now! My mum would then come in and have a go, but mostly about him nicking the food we've just bought instead of putting it away! I dont even eat meat now (not even cooked!) but occasionally I can remember the taste of it. I told a nutritionist once and he freaked right out! and said that exposure to all those sorts of bugs probably made my system stronger! :rofl:
and I remember being in Carrefour supermarket (aahh!) and my dad sending me to pick up a glass bottle of pop, then he decided to run off which made me chase him, of course I slipped on a wet patch and landed on the bottle, cutting my hands, we had to go to hospital and I howled too much to let them give me stitches - still have the scars! But we didn't sue the supermarket, or complain to anyone about the wet patch or ring the papers or get compensation, we just put it down to stupidity on my dad's part :rofl: and got on with life .... 

Hey it was the 70s! health and safety didnt exist :rofl:


----------



## ellie

oooh just realised how old and grouchy I sound :rofl:

I just rebelled! I really wanted smooth peanut butter all day ... so I've just made banana and crunchy peanut butter muffins (that was all I had :( ) - I did draw the line at licking the spoon though, even though I really wanted to!


----------



## Marleysgirl

I had mayonnaise earlier .....

And peanut butter on toast this morning ......

And I might even have a wee liqueur before going to bed :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Ellie :sick: raw sausages!! IKWYM about the supermarket though, I fell down a drainage hole at the side of a swimming pool once and almost drowned, my leg was down the hole and I was face down in the pool (god knows how I didn't break my leg) I had to be dragged out, the cover should have been screwed down so these days we would have sued!! 

Meercat lovely scan piccy!


----------



## soon2b6

Oh yeah I did the eating raw sausages thing as a child too :toothpick: , and (my favourite) uncooked cake mix, yum yum.


----------



## golcarlilly

Uncooked cake mix was the best wasn't it? My DD tries to nick the bowl (on the rare occasions I bake !)


----------



## Truman

Hi guys, hope you're all ok, crikey only been off a couple of days and had 10 pages to read just to catch up, so much has happened, congratulations on all the scans (even more jealous now need to see a picture, my other half reminded me that is 4 weeks today since we got :bfp:). Golcarlilly I had tears rolling down my cheeks at one point reading your memoirs from the old days my OH asked me if I was ok and gave me a hug (silly ole thought I was crying, yeah with laughter) he laughed too when I read bits too him.:rofl:

Got first appointment with MW Friday, hope she is nice. I haven't really put on any weight cos of ms (more like morning afternoon and night sickness) , still can't brush teeth properly... "gip" but.... and there is alway a but with me, my shape is changing already, got a sticky out bit below my bust with flat sides and my flabby belly seams to have been filled with helium over the last few weeks!! Is it normal to start to show this early, OMG I can't remember it seems so long ago.

Cake mix, mmmm.... would still eat it now if I had the chance and I can recall eating raw sausages but was never been a fan of worms tho, YUK!

Ava, glad everything is ok, take it easy, rest means rest. Not long now!

Anyway, beddy byes now, soooooooooooo tired. :sleep:


----------



## Meerkat

Mmmm uncooked cake mix - there really was nothing better, I can almost taste it now. And when I visited my grandma she used to let me eat sugar sandwiches as a special treat. Grandma's are great aren't they!

Thanks for all your lovely messages. x I'm sooooooo excited. And I feel loads better now I've seen LO leaping around and have a pic to remind myself it's real. :dance:

My SIL is in hosp at this very moment having her baby. She had a false alarm on Monday and was sent home again but went back in last night. I'm so excited I can't wait to hear some news!! :wohoo:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh exciting, you might be an auntie later today then?!! 

Truman your ms should hopefully wear off soon :hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

:wohoo: I just had a call from my Dad to say they've had a little girl Olivia Jane. Didn't get any more info so I'll wait to speak to my mum for a proper run down of events, weight, time etc!

How splendid!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww congrats to her, I love the name Olivia!!


----------



## avabear73

Aww that's lovely, we've got an Olivia in the family and I've always thought it was a lovely name. And being an Auntie is fantastic, I love it. Your pic is really good, in the end I bought myself a little photo album (it was just a couple of quid from boots) because I kept taking the photo out and looking at it, there was a real danger I'd wear it out LOL.

All this talk of cake mix is making me sliver, yum yum!!

I'm just back from handing in my line at work, felt really weird knowing I'd not be back to actually do any work until after the new year! I will be going in for the team lunch on the last Wednesday of term, but still ... I work with a really great group of people and will really miss the daily banter. Once the baby comes I'll be there once every couple of weeks for lunch anyway but still, felt weird ....


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> I'm just back from handing in my line at work, felt really weird knowing I'd not be back to actually do any work until after the new year! I will be going in for the team lunch on the last Wednesday of term, but still ... I work with a really great group of people and will really miss the daily banter. Once the baby comes I'll be there once every couple of weeks for lunch anyway but still, felt weird ....

It must be weird leaving work for such a long time but knowing you'll go back one day. It's not the same as leaving to go to a new job is it. I hadn't really thought about that before. Still, no work 'til after Christmas? Can't be bad!!! You enjoy every minute of it, you'll be back before you know it, times flies doesn't it.

PS Ahh I just spoke to my brother, Olivia's their first baby and he's so proud he's puffed up like a pigeon. It's so lovely. I just want to cry and cry (must be the hormones again).


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww your bro must be over the moon :cloud9: 

I cannot wait to leave my job, and if I can help it i am not coming back, gonna look for something part time whilst on Maternity leave!


----------



## Meerkat

I love my job but I don't know if it would work as a part time position so I may be looking for another job afterwards if they say no. We're very understaffed too which doesn't help :(

I rather fancy being a lady of leisure for a couple of years but not sure DH will be so keen on that plan!! :rofl:


----------



## ellie

awww fab I love the name olivia too - congrats!

leaving work ... so nice..... enjoy girls!


----------



## tansey

Hello ladies :wave:
I've finally finished reading your thread and catching up with your journies so far and thought i'd introduce myself.
I am 36, 37 in Sep and have been with my DH for 6years next month but we only got married this Feb. I haven't worked since April coz I was being bullied at work and even though work claim to have sorted it - they haven't to my satisfaction and so i left coz of the stress. Coz we are TTC and trying to move down South we decided that i would look for work after the move (if we ever sell our house :hissy:) To be honest it is very boring - i have no family or friends near me and i can be stuck in the house for days!

I had a MC Feb08 and we have been TTC ever since. 16 cycles later and we had to pay to see a FS coz our PCT doesn't have funding for any fertility investigations - no blood tests or SA! Anyway at the FS we fond that DHs SA was great but a scan showed that i have uterine fibroids. I have one that is 6cm in the wall that is squashing my womb and multiples on the lining that are acting like a coil. I would have to have an op to remove them. Basically the FS said a 'seed needs soil not stones' when we asked whether we should keep TTC ot not.

Today I am 6+3 (by my calculations) and it would seem that stones were good enough for my seed! We are soooooo happy! :cloud9: We are already further than we got last time and trying to remain positive.
I am a little worried about the fibroids but funnily enough i have been waiting to get on the waiting list ( :dohh: ) and yesterday a letter came asking me to go to see the consultant this Sat! I am excited coz I am hoping that they will scan me to check the fibroids even when i tell them i am pg. Not coz i want to see the fibroids -i want to see my LO! I want to see that the fibroids haven't grown and are not in the way or anything.

Sorry about the essay - it's really nice to meet you all!


----------



## soon2b6

Hello Tansey, Welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy! 
Meerkat, congratulations to your brother, Olivia is a lovely name, very feminine I think.


----------



## avabear73

Welcome Tansey :) Congratulations on your pregnancy and good luck with your appointment on Saturday :)


----------



## polaris

Hi Tansey, welcome and congratulations! I can understand that it must be worrying about the fibroids but fingers crossed that you have a determined little bean in there and that everything will go smoothly. It must be so exciting after trying for so long. That's great that you have an appointment with the FS on Saturday, it'll be nice to hear what they have to say, and like you say, hopefully they will scan you!!

Meerkat - congrats on becoming an auntie!!


----------



## polaris

Woohoo - just realised I am 20 weeks today!! Half way through!


----------



## avabear73

Congrats Polaris - bet you can't believe you're halfway already!


----------



## ellie

:wave: hi tansey! congrats again and really pleased you are here :hugs:

:happydance: polaris woohoo!!!!!


----------



## tansey

Yay for 20weeks Polaris! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies 

Welcome to the thread Tansey, sounds like your little bean was just meant to be! Hope you have a trouble free pg and good luck with your Appt on Sat :hugs: 

Polaris - HAPPY HALF WAY MARK!!!


----------



## Meerkat

:wave: Welcome Tansey and many congrats on your pregnancy! I got married in Feb too!! Lovely winter wedding ahhh I loved it. Hope it goes well on Sat. You said you're moving to the South. I'm in the Southwest, are you coming this way?

Polaris - :thumbup: Wow halfway how fab! Not long til your scan, it's next week isn't it? I've just got my date through for the next one at the end of July and I can't wait!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi Tansey, welcome to the older Mums, read your "essay" and hope you're smiling from here on :D

Hello to the rest of you .... Happy Halfway Polaris. You do realise this thread will go nuts at the start of November, with both of us due within 2 days of each other? Race you!!!!


----------



## avabear73

I love all the activity this thread is getting now! It's definitely my favourite thread, I feel I can always come here for a bit of common sense LOL.

I had the clinic today, my BP is still up a little so they've upped my meds (they were knocking me out as it was so guess I'll be sleeping a lot!), the MW will be taking my BP every second day (I feel really bad about that, seems like a lot of work for the midwife, coming out to the house every other day!) and in two weeks I've got an appointment with the consultant, one with the BP professor and another scan to check growth (baby is breech at the moment, but they're not overly concerned about that at this point).

MW was checking baby today and she was really feeling around trying to work out which way the LO is lying ... as soon as she stopped it gave a really big movement, she said "it doesn't like being disturbed does it?!" - must be like me, I'm really awful if I'm woken up, it really isn't pretty :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Ava, 

Just rest and sleep when you need to, whatever it takes to keep your BP down! 

My LO is just so strong ATM, really beats the living daylights out of me!!


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> one with the BP professor

What is this BP professor?? Is he really called that? Am I being dim??

Sorry to hear your BP is still playing up but you honestly mustn't feel bad about getting the MW out to check it. My friend was a health visitor and she loved going out to see people rather than just being at the surgery. I bet your MW is the same. 


I have been wondering about something and feel a bit daft asking but here goes... when did you ladies stop taking folic acid? Or did you jsut take it all the way through? I bought some pregnacare vitamins the other day but they were so big I nearly choked on them and chucked them away. I'm only taking folic acid now so if I stop that I won't be taking any supplements at all. Just wondered what everyone else does?


----------



## golcarlilly

Meercat I think my MW told me I could stop taking it at 12 weeks as the neural tube is formed by then - but best to check with yours before stopping :) 

I have a balanced relatively healthy diet and I haven't taken any other supplements.


----------



## soon2b6

I thought 12 weeks too, for the folc acid. I had taken pregnancy multivitamins up to about 18 weeks, but when I went on the BP tablets I stopped cause the MW couldnt tell me if it was OK or not. I just try to eat a good diet (with the odd bag of maltesers thrown in for good measure)
Ava , Im sorry youre still having BP problems, babys obviously happy though (except for the waking him/her up thing,lol)
Polaris congratulations on being 20 weeks!!


----------



## avabear73

Gol - I think they're at that "really strong but small enough still to move around" stage. Able to do maximum damage with some of those kicks! A couple of them have actually made me gasp, with the baby being breech his/her feet are right down low and there seems to be plenty of tender stuff to kick down there!!

Meerkat - I'm not sure if they call him a consultant or what, he's a Professor who runs a BP clinic so he's the BP prof LOL. As for the folic acid, I'm on 5mg a day because I have epilepsy and it's to counteract any effects from the meds I take for that ... I've been told to take it all the way through so it obviously doesn't do any harm if you continue, especially since the dose you're taking is probably the 400mg one? The pregnacare vits are quite large but you can get other brands - initially I was taking a sanatogen one I think, but pregnacare was cheaper :rofl:. The sanatogen one was a bit smaller IIRC. I just took them as a precaution, and have kind of stuck with it as a habit. Although with the amount of tablets I'm taking now, when it's time to stop I don't think I'll miss them at all LOL.

soon2b6 - every balanced diet needs maltesers. Or jaffa cakes ... I think it's a rule, if it's not, it should be ;)


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone - thanks for all the nice messages - it is so exciting being halfway through. The last 6 weeks has flown by. Yes, not too long till my scan now, it is next Wednesday. :happydance::happydance: Really excited about it - I am feeling baby move all the time now so I'm nowhere near as worried as I was for my first scan. Will probably still be terrified on the day though, LOL. Marleysgirl - yes our dates are very close aren't they? It's quite exciting. I bet you I will go over though, my mum went two weeks over on me, she would have been induced but it was the easter holidays - I was born on Easter Tuesday, she was due to be induced that day but went into labour naturally in the end.

Ava - just as well you are now finished work, at least you can just relax and take it easy. Don't feel bad about the midwife coming out to see you, that is part of her job after all, and as Meerkat says, she probably enjoys getting out and about during the day!

Golcarlilly - wow, your LO sounds like an active little thing at the moment! Mine just feels like it's tickling the inside of my tummy, not really looking forward to the kick in the internal organs stage!!

About the folic acid - I kept taking it till about 18 weeks and then the packet ran out so I just stopped. I did buy Pregnacare vitamins but they are too big so I only took them a couple of times. Not taking anything now but I do try to eat a balanced diet. 

This is one of my favourite threads too at the moment, we've got a great group of girls here I think!


----------



## tansey

Meerkat said:


> You said you're moving to the South. I'm in the Southwest, are you coming this way?!

We're moving to Hampshire by DHs family coz they are all in one spot and have young children whereas my family (Merseyside) aren't all together and one brother has older kids. I said I would give it a go but it will be really hard for my Mum especially now i'm pregnant. She works full time but i'm still going to try and get her down often or me up visiting.

This thread is reassuring as I have read loads of mags and books and they just annoy me when they say at 35 ... negative...negative...negative so I love hearing from ladies like yourselves who prove them wrong.
:hug:


----------



## ellie

hey all - hows your thursday?
all exciting things happening! I find it hard to get excited day to day then I come to this thread and :woohoo: 
Hope your bp is ok ava. dont feel bad about them monitoring it - thats what they're there for :hugs:
hmmm i just realised i am still taking folic acid as well as the sanatogen multi, wonder if i can tail off the extra FA now? I was always a mad vitamin obsessive anyway :) so i dont mind taking them, in fact i think i'm taking less now than i ever did :rofl: (now just those two, an omega 3 fish oil (not fish liver) and probiotic)


----------



## ellie

mmmmmm maltesers :yum: 

Oh no - Are we allowed those ?!?! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks so much everyone, as always you come to the rescue with all the answers. :hugs:

Oh and I'm muchas pleased to hear that maltesers are part of the correct pregnancy diet as I'm rather partial and bought a BIG bag today funnily enough! But yes I think a well balanced diet probably should do the trick shouldn't it. 

I think I'll keep taking my 400mg until they run out and I'm seeing my MW in a week so I'll ask her what she thinks about taking any other vits. I quite like the chewy ones they do for children but not sure if they do pregnancy ones?

Polaris - Not sure when Lo starts to move but I can't wait! I can see why you find it reassuring. How exciting this time next week you'll have some new pics!!

Tansey - You're so right, I've read nothing but negativity about being an older mum. But it's great here and I feel quite at home! Although I think I'm the oldest (40). Although apparently I only look 18 :rofl:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Bags of Maltesers? Bags? I'm on boxes of them - Tesco's got the boxes on offer at the moment :rofl: You're right Ellie, they'll be banned next.

Polaris, don't bank on me giving birth before you - my Mum reckons I was three weeks late! But then she said that dates weren't calculated quite so accurately back then (in the dark ages), and my brother was also three weeks late. Perhaps the switch from Julian to Gregorian calendars confused her ;) Good luck for your scan!

As for the Folic Acid - I stopped taking it at 12 weeks, midwife's suggestion.

Did we do the ages thing, Meerkat? I thought someone beat me (I'm also 40), I thought someone here was 41 or 42 ...


----------



## avabear73

> mmmmmm maltesers :yum:
> 
> Oh no - Are we allowed those ?!?!

Oh I hope so or this baby is in serious trouble!!! :rofl:


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all keeping well. Its almost the weekend and Im so excited as we are on holidays for a week and a half as and from tomorrow evening :happydance::happydance: We are heading to Cornwall for a few days, then on to Devon for a couple of days then to Essex for a wedding, so excited!! :yipee:

Met my MW today and this time Im not measuring big so happy days! Baby is back to back with me, not sure what the implications are of this but head is down and all i feel are arms and legs! which is lovely. She told me to make sure I bring my notes and my hospital bag in case I have a repeat preterm labor scare while away!

Welcome Tansey and congrats on your pregnancy! I have 2 fibroids, one on the uterine wall and one on the outside I think! Luckily they are not causing problems with this pregnancy, they havent grown and are no where near baby to cause problems, so hope this will be the same for you and baby makes him or herself snug and comfy and continues to grow and you have a trouble free pregnancy.

polaris congrats on reaching the halfway mark you must have a scan coming up now! Good luck!

Ummm malteesers .... stop tempting me with your constant talk of food!!!!:rofl:


----------



## tansey

Tillymum thanks, it's so good to know someone has the same as me with no problems - i haven't come across anyone else on here with them yet!


----------



## golcarlilly

Gosh it is busy on here these days I can hardly keep up! 

I love maltesers too but my major craving is sherbert fruits - only the Adsa's own ones though they are the best - really fizzy - yummy!! 

I am 40 in July, I think Kiki is older but not sure she has posted on here for a while? 
I was told the other day by 3 people that I don't look my age so feeling really good :)


----------



## ellie

Have a fab time tillymum - such a lovely area. Trying to book a few days away there at the end of July (cornwall / devon that is - we've got a week in dorset at the beginning of august) - not having much luck finding anywhere to stay though - our own fault for leaving it late to book I spose! Enjoy!


----------



## PieMistress

Hi Girls :hi:

Have been dipping in and out of the thread the past couple of nights but not time to write a decent reply which is crap! Been a mixture of things; working late, cycling home (takes an hour, or longer with a big headwind like today!), packing for hols (whoop) and getting stuff sorted for the bathroom which is getting overhauled when we are away (another whoop!)

Not sure where to start with everybody's news!! Wish I could keep this message up on my screen and scroll back through the most recent pages (?). 

We finally told my parents on Sunday (after my nuchal/dating scan on Friday) and they were v.shocked/v.happy/v.teary (!!) It was all a bit emotional! My mum had made prawn cocktail which I just didn't fancy (very unlike me) and she asked why and I just blurted it out "we're having a baby!!" and pulled out the scan pics! At this point myself, OH, mum and dad all had a wee blub!!! They never though they'd be grandparents (and my little brother isn't likely to give them any in the near future!), it was really lovely though and I know they will help us all they can (even though i'm knocking on 37 and my OH is 40!).

tillymum - have a fab holiday! we are off to France on Saturday for 2 weeks which I can't wait for :) Not mentioning all the nice cheese & wine I'll have to give a wide berth to though :( Will tell work & friends when we get back (will be 16w+ by then so probably obvious!, my clothes are already tight and hols packing has been a nightmare!)

I'm still taking FA, will probably finish the packet then stop. I did look at other vitamins and they are too big for me to swallow!

Chocolate is always good in any shape or form (today I had a milky way and some buttons but the salmon with salad and potatoes would have counter-acted those!)

Good luck everybody who has scans coming up!! I'm already counting down the days till 31st July when I get my 20 week scan :)

Hope you are all well and happy, sorry I can't write individual wee messages - serves me right for not posting for a few days!! Will be even worse when I get back after a fortnight!

I really enjoy this thread, as tansey says it's a really reassuring (and happy!) place to be!

Pie xx


----------



## Truman

Have nice hol piemistress see you when you get back. I have been hanging around for days replied to a couple of message but don't feel great and really tired. Can't believe you cycle home how healthy are you !!!


----------



## tansey

Have great holidays PieMistress and Tillymum!

Truman hope you feel better soon!


----------



## golcarlilly

Piemistress and Tillymum hope you both have fab holidays and the sun shines for you! Piemistress must have been lovely to tell your parents :hugs: 

Two weeks today till I finish work :wohoo:


----------



## ellie

Congrats on telling the folks piemistress - how lovely :cry: my parents had a similar reaction! its lovely isnt it! Have a fab holiday. Very impressed with the cycling too!

Hope you feel better truman. hopefully the tiredness should wear off soon.

God what a chaotic week! OH ill with manflu (though he thought it was swineflu), found a cat and kittens living in our shed and had to get cats protection people to evict them (involving pulling everything out of the shed, 50 years worth of stuff from previous owners, half of it still in the garden to be taken away by council - neighbours kids coming round crying as they wanted to keep the kittens (they might adopt them later when they're old enough), I was crying, kittens escaping and chasing them round the garden, it was mad....) now today OH arranged for someone to come and make preparations for fitting a wood burning stove (something he's always wanted), they have turned up today after telling us yesterday (!), then it turns out OH hadnt been clear about what he'd agreed, I thought we were keeping our stone fireplace but it had been agreed to take it all out, so now the guy is pulling our living room apart to leave a massive gap of bricks on the living room wall (about the only room we'd actually decorated!) which I hadnt planned on at all !!! Arrghhh!!!! :grr: :grr: :grr:
And OH is refusing to do any decorating as he gets totally stressed with any DIY so we have to try and get decorators in, but then he books clients in and we cant actually agree any days/times to be able to get people in, so it looks like being September before we can get decorating done!!! 

I need a holiday! (oh and for OH to actually do some house stuff!)

Hope everyone is having a less stressful friday than me! and a good weekend!


----------



## ellie

Two weeks WOOHOO!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ellie don't tell my DH you are getting a wood burning stove cos he has been hankering after one for years too!! He has single handedly done up most of our house this year and I am so grateful but I really don't want one cos I know who willl end up cleaning and lighting it!!! 

Aww to the cat and kitties, are you going to have one? is she a feral cat or just one who strayed off to give birth?


----------



## Meerkat

Hi all

Wow loads of posts since yesterday!

Tillymum - You're coming to the sunny southwest! I'm in Devon (although originally from Leics). I hope you have a fab holiday. And Cornwall is just lovely.

Ellie - Now and again I book a weekend away with DH as a surprise so he can surf/windsurf and we've stayed in some lovely places. Tripadvisor.co.uk is handy but if I can help with some local knowledge just ask. 
PS My OH is really terrible at DIY and I have to do it all myself! Or watch the shelves and curtain poles fall from the walls... :rofl:

Pie - I had tears when I read about you telling your parents. :cry: It's such a lovely thing isn't it. Ha I'm just soooo emotional these days, I'm never normally like this!
PS Very impressed with the cycling home! I have a bike. It sits in the shed. I'd take it out but its busy keeping the lawnmover company.. :)

Truman - Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.

Enjoy your hols everyone who's going away, I'm v jealous!

I'm gong to meet Olivia tomorrow, can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOH meercat is it your scan tomorrow?


----------



## ellie

golcarlilly said:


> Ellie don't tell my DH you are getting a wood burning stove cos he has been hankering after one for years too!! He has single handedly done up most of our house this year and I am so grateful but I really don't want one cos I know who willl end up cleaning and lighting it!!!
> 
> Aww to the cat and kitties, are you going to have one? is she a feral cat or just one who strayed off to give birth?

heheh, my oh has as well, he just more or less decided he was having one and went ahead and arranged it! Luckily I'm useless at lighting fires so he will be the one maintaining it! I was a bit concerned about having one with LO around but hey I guess people used to have them (and open fires!) and you just have to be careful as with any kind of fire.
I would have loved to have them - I love cats and really miss having them, me and my ex had two and they were fantastic, it was heartbreaking having to give them away when we split up :cry::cry::cry: so I think it reminded me of that a bit .... OH doesnt like cats though and also thought it wasnt a good time with LO coming (the cats protection woman said that too).  Also she said they don't allow people who work full time to adopt kittens as it's unfair to them (they can have adult cats though). It seems to be a pet cat thats eitehr been dumped or gone off to give birth, the neighbours kids had been asking around but no-one admitted to it (well they wouldnt if they had dumped her would they :cry: ) , she was hostile at first but once I'd fed her a few times she let me stroke her and purred a bit. So they're now with the cats protection people and the next door neighbours might adopt the cat and/or a kitten or two so at least I can visit!
Anyone else have pets? 

Oooh is there a 'team scan' tomorrow???


----------



## golcarlilly

I agree, not the best time to get a kitten LOL, they are hard work! I had to give up a cat when I split with my ex too - completely heartbreaking, luckily the people who bought our house said they wanted him so he stayed where he was, I found out he had gone blind and later died about a year after though (he was very old) :cry: We have two cats now, both rescue ones, one from RSPCA and one from a local cat sanctuary, they are girls, Lily and Jasmine and I love them to bits :cloud9: hope they are not going to feel put out when LO arrives!!


----------



## ellie

Awww ..... :cry: 
the neighbours kids had been calling the mummy kitten Lily!
Its one of the names I like for LO if a girl (after my grandmother) !!
My friend had 2 cats for years, she thought they would be wierd when she had her LO and they were a bit at first (a bit stroppy and going off a lot), she put those net things over her son's crib just in case. They soon got used to him though and are back to normal now.


----------



## Meerkat

golcarlilly said:


> OOH meercat is it your scan tomorrow?

Noooo my scan was last Monday. Sorry that was confusing, my brother and SIL had a little girl on Weds (Olivia) and I'm meeting her tomorrow x


----------



## avabear73

2 weeks to go Gol, fab! I can recommend this lady of leisure thing, it's great :rofl:

Meerkat - hope you have lots of fun meeting Olivia tomorrow :) :baby:

Pie & Tilly - have great holidays :)


I'm chuffed today, got a great bargain. Saw the thread on the M&P starlite swing, I fancied it ages ago but couldn't really justify £100 ... reserved it as per instructions on that thread today, picked it up for the bargain price of £34.99! Am just fighting to stop myself from opening the box but it looks SOOO COOOL :happydance: I'm such a gadget freak, and you can plug your ipod into it and everything :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

Aww Ellie you poor thing.

The cat stories make me sad. :cry: 

We've got a ginger tabby (Claw) and I love him to bits. He was originally called Charlie but when he was little he was so naughty he got nicknamed the evil orange claw which became Claw. He's not evil now but still orange.
:p


----------



## golcarlilly

Sorry Meercat I struggle to keep up with everyones scans and things :blush: !! Claw is a really cute name!


----------



## Meerkat

golcarlilly said:


> Sorry Meercat I struggle to keep up with everyones scans and things :blush: !! Claw is a really cute name!

Nooo honestly it's my fault, sorry, I was typing it at work :-= while I was doing something else and I wasn't thinking. It's not easy to keep track of who's up to what without checking back is it? x


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL i am ALWAYS on here at work!! Mind you today will be the last day cos on Monday my replacement is starting and I will be training her for my last two weeks so will have to catch up in the eves till my Mat Leave starts - god knows how I am gonna cope without everyone for two whole working weeks :cry:


----------



## Meerkat

Gol - Before you know it you'll be at home and free to pop in whenever you want! :happydance:

I love this thread and if I can't log in during the day I usually try to see what's going on in the eves. Funny, my Dads always said I'm too scared I'll miss something.. I think he's prob right :haha:


----------



## golcarlilly

Me too ha ha, can't bear to think I don't know everything that is going on LOL!!


----------



## polaris

Wow only two weeks left at work, golcarlilly!!!
I'm sure you are really looking forward to finishing up at this stage!


----------



## tansey

Evening ladies :wave:
I'm off to see the consultant in the morning.
I've had a terrible day and evening - pains in my hips, back, bottom and thighs and then this afternoon some blood when i wiped. I've had to take paracetamol but it's done nothing. 
I'm remaining positive coz I truly believe this baby was meant to be. I can put up with the terrible pain as long as the bleeding doesn't progress.
Hopefully I'll be back to my cheery self tomorrow with good news for you all!


----------



## PieMistress

Sending a bozie (scottish word for hug) down your way tansey xx


----------



## avabear73

Will be thinking of you Tansey and hoping you get good news. :hugs:


----------



## soon2b6

Hope it all settles down for you tansey. :hugs:


----------



## Truman

Evening everybody. Great day today met MW she was absolutely fantastic my hour appointment took 1hr 20 she was so happy & cheery (obviously loves her job!) although this is my 3rd it will be my OH's 1st baby and she chatted away to him and gave him lots of books to read, he was chuffed to bits. (Sat next to me now reading bits from all the books saying things like "did you know this and look at that, awhh look at this and have you seen how big he is now, got fingers and toes you know!! so sweet!):hugs:

Sorry to hear you are not well Tansey, hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow. I am sure it will I hope they can do something for the pain :hug:

Golcarlilly how lucky are you two weeks to go! feels like an eternity till I get even close.:happydance:

Meerkat, you will be able to get a great baby fix tomorrow, enjoy your day with your new neice.:happydance:

Ellie, we have a real coal fire had it fitted 2 years ago, it is fantastic in winter gives off lots of heat and like all men OH thinks he is the best "fire lighter" ever! Would recommend it too we have ours ready even now better than switching on central heating when you just want to heat one room on a cold night.

Avabear, how good are you? I would have had the swing up and running trying it out can't help myself and can't wait to buy something, anything!

Don't know if I have mentioned before but we have a labrador he is 5 and such a lovely dog, he follows me around like a puppy these days when I get in from work and is sooooooo pleased to see me and in a morning he jumps around in circles like a puppy chasing his tail, loyality and unconditional love isn't it great. Think he knows you know, he has always been well behaved but sometimes I catch him just watching me and when I sit down he sits next to me and waits till I tell him it is ok to go on his bed.


----------



## ellie

:hugs: tansey, thinking of you and am sure all will be okay - rest up and drink water and hope the consultant is helpful tomrorow, could it be the fibroids that might cause a bit of bleeding? Hoping that all will be well :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Truman - I'm not that good, the swing is now up - just need to get some batteries. It's pretty cool, and a great bargain!

They say animals do know when a woman is pregnant (I guess maybe they can smell a hormonal change?). Our dog is an absoloute sweetheart, I can't wait to see what she's like with the baby!

We should share pet photos ladies! :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Tansey hope you are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ok here are my kitties,Lily is the black and white one and Jasmine is the ginger one
 



Attached Files:







Lily.JPG
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 1









Lily and Jas going out.JPG
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 2









Jas.JPG
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Marleysgirl

Are we talking pets? :D

We got these two from rescue about a month ago - young brothers. The black one is called Matt, and his tabby brother is Tigs!

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/ABCD0018.jpg


----------



## Truman

and here he is....


----------



## polaris

Loving the pet pictures girls! We don't have any pets yet, I would love a dog or a cat though or preferably both! Maybe after I'm in a routine with LO.

Tansey - so sorry to hear you are not so well, glad to hear you are staying positive though, good luck with the consultant tomorrow, I really hope the bleeding settles down for you.

Truman - glad your mw appt went so well. Your OH sounds like a sweetie - he sounds really excited about the pregnancy, bless him.


----------



## avabear73

I love the pet pics! I'm such an animal person ... here's our little furry brood:

First our 11.5 year old cavalier king charles, Lucy - she has a very advanced heart condition and she wasn't predicted to live past 9, but she's still here :cloud9:

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a351/elaine181000/BNB/DSCF4548.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a351/elaine181000/BNB/Lucy3.jpg


And we also have 2 bunnies, a girl and a boy ... they are like an old married couple, they are quite eccentric and we love them to bits! I'm trying to find sensible pictures of them but they always seem to be doing something daft like lying all over each other ... LOL ...

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a351/elaine181000/BNB/DSCF0052.jpg

The one nearest the front is Daisy, she's a lot smaller than Harvey but without a doubt she's the boss. Harvey is daft as a brush but he's so cute! We got Daisy first, but we thought she'd get lonely so we got Harv. He had huge ears and feet but we were assured that he would end up the same size as Daisy. However he then proceeded to grow into his ears and feet and he's massive in comparison. Funny though, he's totally submissive to Daisy and actually shoves his face under her chest so that she'll hump his face ... honestly they are both mad, and funny as anything!!!


----------



## ellie

Awwwwwwww!!!

They are all soooooooo gorgeous!!!!! you must be so proud of them girls!

I so want a cat or a dog! I'd love a rescue greyhound, about the only animal I can get OH to agree on (although hes always wanted a parrot! but I dont like keeping caged birds) maybe as polaris said next year when things have settled a bit.
I think its great to bring up kids with animals around, my parents always had dogs, I think it really helps them to respect animals and be used to them. I dont agree that (as some say) you should get rid of your pets before you have a baby as it's 'dangerous' (ok some breeds might be ... my brother has a staff for example, I wouldn't want my baby around him even though hes a lovely dog he's soooo strong and boisterous and spoiled rotten) but mostly i think its a good thing and very natural.


----------



## tansey

Ahhh I don't have any animals :( but it is noce to look at all your cute ones!

Didn't get a scan today but got to go back tomorrow and will get blood test results as well. My cervix is closed which is good - there's still hope!


----------



## golcarlilly

Lovely pets everyone! 

Tansey good luck for tomorrow :hugs: 

I have been to the hospital today but for DH not me, his elbow swelled up reallly bad at tea time yesterday and it turns out he has bursitis, an inflammation of one of the layers of skin - he has loads of pain and a swelling the size of a tennis ball :shock: they have given him antibiotics and ibuprofen and co-codamol, hope it clears up soon!


----------



## soon2b6

Labradors are my favourite breed of dog, I think they can "tell" too. We have 4 guinea pigs (which are gorgeous) and a dog who drives me absolutely crazy, he is good with the kids though.
Tansey, all the best for rommorow, the fact your cervix is closed has to be good news.
Gol, your husbands elbow sounds sore, hope the medicines sort it for him, my daughter had that in her knee a few weeks ago, we still dont know how she did it!!
Truman, glad your mw appt went well, your OH sounds soooooo excited!


----------



## avabear73

Tansey - good luck for tomorrow, sounds llike good news so far :)

Gol - that sounds really painful! I was flinching a bit reading that!

Ellie - greyhounds make great pets. Really affectionate and bright. But getting settled with the baby first is definitely the right idea, can you imagine the chaos of a newborn and trying to train a dog?! Scary!


----------



## Meerkat

Had a lovely morning, visited my brothers new baby Olivia. She's gorgeous. I still find it unbelievable to think I'm growing one of my own!!

Ah and I looooove all the pet pics :bunny: must get one of Claw for you to see.

Tansey - Hope everything is ok tomorrow. x


----------



## Meerkat

golcarlilly said:


> Ok here are my kitties,Lily is the black and white one and Jasmine is the ginger one


Gol - Claw looks like a male version of Jasmine! :awww: I'll sort out a pic on Monday - got some on my pc at work.


----------



## avabear73

Meerkat - it's really cool that your LO will have a cousin so close in age. I have 2 the same age as me, one born a month earlier and one born three months later. It was great when we were growing up.

Tansey - hope everything is going OK today :hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

Ava, I know it's great isn't it! I'm not sure if I'll go on to have any more so I'm pleased LO will have a playmate. My friend is one of about 20 cousins who grew up near to each other and now all their children are the same sort of age and play together too. :bike:


I'm getting nasty headaches a lot at the moment, I've tried drinking lots of water incase I'm dehydrated but it doesn't really help. Has anyone else found this? It might not be anything to do with pregnancy but it seems a bit odd as I've never really suffered with headaches before. I haven't taken any pills though, I rarely take them anyway and now I'm pg I don't think i'm supposed am I?

PS My sister was offered paracetamol for labour pains when she first arrived at the hospital!!! Seems harsh..


----------



## golcarlilly

Meercat, I had loads of headaches early on in my PG, just take paracetamol and make sure you drink loads, they can be worse if you are dehydrated, it is just your hormones causing them! 

Tansey you ok hun? 

Andy is still feeling really ill so we have just been resting today, sat in the garden for a while and played scrabble with DD it has been gorgeous here!


----------



## Meerkat

Gol - Thank you, these hormones have a lot to answer for LOL! 

Hope your man gets better soon. The weather has been gloooorious today hasn't it.


----------



## avabear73

When I was at the antenatal class last week they spoke about paracetamol for labour pains ... mostly it doesn't even get rid of headaches for me so I'm not optimistic LOL. I often just slept headaches off, because I usually take ibuprofen which is a big no no. I think once or twice I took one paracetamol which took the edge off, but I didn't really want to because I read that taking paracetamol in 3rd tri (on a regular basis) could make the baby wheezy so I was a bit wary. Thankfully now that I don't work the headaches (and the PGP) have eased, maybe the headaches were to do with tiredness as well?


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> Thankfully now that I don't work the headaches (and the PGP) have eased, maybe the headaches were to do with tiredness as well?

That's possible Ava, I must admit I usually feel better after a sleep. Perhaps a few early nights might be in order too!

PS Sorry it's a bit late but here's Claw...
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0530.jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Truman

Tansey hope everything went ok today, let us know how you got on.

Meerkat glad visit went well, bet you are even more excited now (if that is possible).

Golcar, hope you hubbys elbow gets better soon, sounds painful.

I have had a lot of headaches as well, best to just keep topped up with fluids and get plenty of rest. Suffered from migraines for years so if they get bad I just go to bed and sleep it off. LO must have been doing a lot of growing yesterday I was sooooo tired slept all afternoon from about 2-6 got up had a drink slept again till bout 10 then went to bed and woke up at 7 this morning. OMG bit of a waste of a day but feel better for it today. Had my afternoon nap (bout an hour) this afternoon, wonder if they will let me have an afternoon nap at work tomorrow :rofl: 

We were supposed to tell the kids today about the baby and swear them to secrecy we called a family meeting and ended up watching the film 300 cause when it came to it I didn't know what to say and was a little worried about the reaction. OH was quite excited bout it, bout him a fathers day card he was chuffed to bits but feel bit sorry for him now cause the moment has gone.

It is my 40th b/day party next week think I want to get that out of the way first. Been planning it for months and now it looks like being a great event and I can't even have a drink :cry: Never mind.


----------



## avabear73

Meerkat - Claw is really cute!! Love the eyes closed ... awww!!

Truman - migraines are the worst, I got them before I fell pregnant, I was like you, often just tried to sleep them off, sometimes it's the only way. :sleep:

Glad you had a good sleep yesterday, sometimes I think we just need it, baby must need it or something! Hubby is hoping baby is like me "a good sleeper" LOL.

Do you have another time in mind to tell the kids about the baby?


----------



## Meerkat

Truman - Shame about not being able to :wine: at your party - although at least you'll be able to remember it!! :rofl: Bless!


Saw my MW today and thought I was going in for the usual BP test etc but I also heard LO's heartbeat!! :baby: It was amazing! So loud and strong. And bless her, she let me record it on my phone so I can listen to it whenever I want. She said I can come in any time I want to hear it. I love her!


----------



## avabear73

It's amazing to hear the heartbeat, especially the first time! It's so exciting and how cool that you got to record it!!! And no matter how many times you hear it, it never gets old! :cloud9:

When I was in hospital recently, the MW listened to it with a sonicaid, (one of the few times I wasn't on the monitor) and baby got hiccups! I have never heard anything so cute in all my life. The heart would thump away and every few seconds there was this little hic ... even the midwife was excited, she said she didn't want to turn the sonicaid off because she wanted to hear it! :rofl: :baby:


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> When I was in hospital recently, the MW listened to it with a sonicaid, (one of the few times I wasn't on the monitor) and baby got hiccups! I have never heard anything so cute in all my life. The heart would thump away and every few seconds there was this little hic ... even the midwife was excited, she said she didn't want to turn the sonicaid off because she wanted to hear it! :rofl: :baby:

Ahh that's sooo cute! No wonder the MW was excited too - I bet you were so proud!! :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Ava that is so cute about the hiccups!

Meerkat - that's fab that you got to hear the heartbeat, that's quite early, i didn't get to hear it till 16 week appointment. Your midwife sounds lovely.

Truman - I did a good bit of sleeping a bit like that in the first trimester, I was just exhausted all the time. I do feel much more normal since about 14 or 15 weeks. Happy 40th birthday - you won't be able to drink, but at least you'll be able to celebrate being pregnant with your little one! I felt so happy to be pregnant on my birthday that it honestly didn't bother me at all not drinking. And a little glass of champagne wouldn't hurt you or baba, just to celebrate your 40th!!


----------



## Meerkat

Polaris - It's your appointment tomorrow isn't it? You must be so excited :happydance:

Truman - I agree with Polaris a glass of champagne might be the answer for your 40th, and then next year a big 'wet the baby's head'! x


----------



## avabear73

When I went to the Dr just before Christmas to tell him I was pregnant, he asked me if I drank and I said "not really, but definitely not now" and he laughed and said, "a glass of champagne at Christmas isn't going to kill anybody" LOL. So you could happily toast your 40th with a clear conscience :) And if anyone says anything just tell them it's non alcoholic ... we won't tell ;)


----------



## polaris

Meerkat said:


> Polaris - It's your appointment tomorrow isn't it? You must be so excited :happydance:

Thanks! I am really excited but beginning to feel nervous again too. Of course baby has picked today to not really move around very noticeably at all. I'm sure he/she has just changed position so I'm not feeling the movement, but I can't help feeling worried. I know that it is only natural to be worried but I will be glad when the scan is over and I know that everything is definitely OK with baby. I also worry in case the scan shows that there is anything medically wrong, but I know that I will deal with that if it happens. I'll fill you all in tomorrow evening anyway!!


----------



## ellie

:hugs: polaris i'm sure all will be fine. keep us posted!
happy 40th truman (slightly early i know) how exciting to have a party coming up! you will still have a fab time even without the booze ... and think how much you will enjoy that one glass if you have it :happydance:

well, after loads of rushing about after workmen and a LOT of dust, we got our new fire ... now just plastering to get done, tidy up painting, get a mantelpiece and new flooring, and that room's done (gulp)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8367.jpg
File size: 95 KB
Views: 1









IMG_8369.jpg
File size: 91.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Marleysgirl

Nice stove Ellie! :D

Good luck for tomorrow Polaris (not that you need it). Are you finding out the team colour? I can't remember, sorry!


----------



## avabear73

Ellie - very nice! :)

Polaris - good luck for tomorrow, try not to worry, often babies just have quiet days, I know our LO has (normally followed by a vey active day!). And I know they get tired when we do too. Let us know how you go! :)


----------



## soon2b6

Polaris - all the best for the scan tomorrow, I remember my baby having quiet spells of several days at a time.
Ellie - the fireplace looks lovely, makes me look forward to winter and snow.

Has anyone heard from Tansey?


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh Ellie your fire is fab (must hide this page from DH at all costs LOL!!)


----------



## Meerkat

Polaris - Good luck today. I understand how you feel I'll be exactly the same at my next scan. But I'm sure it will all be fine and I bet you get some great pics! :hugs:

Ellie - Love the stove. It looks great against the red. :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well. The sun shines like a hot shiney thing and I'm stuck at work and frankly I'm not very pleased about it. :hissy:

Roll on next summer - it better be a good one!!!


----------



## avabear73

> The sun shines like a hot shiney thing and I'm stuck at work and frankly I'm not very pleased about it.

Nothing worse than being stuck at work on a fine day. :hugs: A nice summer would be grand for next year ... fingers crossed! 

Last night it was really close and I just couldn't settle, there didn't seem to be any fresh air. Got windows wide open today ... hoping for a cooler night. Thank goodness I'm not at work, it's like an oven even on "normal" days. :dohh:


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> Last night it was really close and I just couldn't settle, there didn't seem to be any fresh air.

Yes it was really muggy and I too had all the windows open! And I had the most bizarre dreams. In one, my next door neighbour blow dried my hair into a huge ball of frizz and I couldn't get my straigheners through it!! Nightmare. :rofl:

I've noticed that when I get too hot at night I tend to have very vivid dreams!


----------



## golcarlilly

I was glad to be at work for once yesterday afternoon cos we have air con, when I got home it was just stifling hot!!


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies. Just back from my scan. It was so fantastic. Baby actually looks like a baby now!! So pleased and happy. 

I didn't get great pictures though, to be honest I think my 12 week skeletor ones were better! Which isn't saying too much. I'll post them tomorrow when I get the chance. 

The important thing is that we got to see baby and everything looks perfect! Afterwards, she marked 'genitals not visible' on my notes, so we couldn't have found out even if we wanted to.


----------



## golcarlilly

So glad all went well Polaris :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Fantastic news Polaris!! Looking forward to the photos tomorrow :)


----------



## Marleysgirl

Fantastic Polaris - can't wait to see the photo - though our 20-wk one wasn't terribly good either, I preferred the 12-wk piccie.

We get more piccies on Friday when I go for the research scan! I hope they don't change their mind about Bean's gender, I've just sold my pink babygros and bought blue ones!


----------



## Truman

Glad everything was ok Polaris, knew it would be but glad you feel better. 

Elle stove looks fab OH is trying to talk me into one for the other room, keeps wittering about when Russia switch the gas off :rofl: Love my coal fire specially at Christmas you can't beat it.

Hope everyone else is ok, this weather is a killer we don't have aircon at work and there are 17 of us in one office most days, glad we get along, but even so I daren't take my shoes off :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ellie

polaris said:


> Hi ladies. Just back from my scan. It was so fantastic. Baby actually looks like a baby now!! So pleased and happy.
> 
> I didn't get great pictures though, to be honest I think my 12 week skeletor ones were better! Which isn't saying too much. I'll post them tomorrow when I get the chance.
> 
> The important thing is that we got to see baby and everything looks perfect! Afterwards, she marked 'genitals not visible' on my notes, so we couldn't have found out even if we wanted to.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
fantastic!!!
team yellow it is then? 
did they say how big he/she is now?


----------



## ellie

avabear73 said:


> The sun shines like a hot shiney thing and I'm stuck at work and frankly I'm not very pleased about it.
> 
> Nothing worse than being stuck at work on a fine day. :hugs: A nice summer would be grand for next year ... fingers crossed!
> 
> Last night it was really close and I just couldn't settle, there didn't seem to be any fresh air. Got windows wide open today ... hoping for a cooler night. Thank goodness I'm not at work, it's like an oven even on "normal" days. :dohh:Click to expand...

youre dead right .... :hissy: i end up being really snappy with people cause I want to be outside or in a cold bath or something!!! Luckily someone was leaving today, so we got to go and sit outside a pub for a bit, so that helped :)
thunder at the weekend I'm told?


----------



## polaris

ellie said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> fantastic!!!
> team yellow it is then?
> did they say how big he/she is now?


Thanks! She said he/she weighs 14 ounces, and is approximately 8 inches (not sure if that's from head to heel or crown-rump length though).


----------



## soon2b6

Im glad your scan went well, at my 20 week I asked the sonographer for 4 pics (thinking she would realise I wanted 4 different ones) and we got 4 the same and paid £4 per picture for the privelige, grrr and it wasnt the best pic either. 
Did you want to know the gender or are you OK with not knowing?


----------



## polaris

No we were planning to stay on team yellow anyway. Although on the one hand I would love to know, on the other hand I really like the idea of having a surprise. 

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow, looking forward to having a chat with her. I'm not sure if they will put my due date forward a bit as at my dating scan I was measuring two days ahead and I haven't seen the midwife since. To be honest, the later the estimated due date the better for me though, as I am quite worried about getting to 10 days overdue and having to battle against them wanting to induce me.


----------



## avabear73

truman - LOL at your hubby, that's a cracker!! I am jealous of your coal fire, I would LOVE one, so cosy and comforting!


----------



## Meerkat

That's fab news Polaris - you must be sooo happy! Looking forward to the pics. x


----------



## soon2b6

I think if the scan is within a handful of days of your lmp dates (5 or 7 days I think) they stick to your dates cause scans arent 100% accurate with the dating, so they might well keep to your dates. 
I know what you mean about not wanting to know and wanting to know the gender all at the same time, I find myself asking everyone for their "predictions", lol and getting cross when they say boy cause I have 4 boys and 1 girl would like another girl, ah well ya get what ya get, and I do love my boys.


----------



## Meerkat

soon2b6 - Did you know the gender of any of your children beforehand? I've decided I don't want to know but quite a few people seem surprised by this. Hope you don't mind me asking but I just wondered what your thoughts are and whether you knew about any of yours?


----------



## soon2b6

I "accidentally" found out with my 4th baby (had to have lots of scans and the doc just blurted it out) and I have to say it was OK to know, we got his name sorted out and everything but there is a moment of excitement when they are born, as you frantically look for the bits, or lack of them that was missing from his birth, so we didnt find out with his younger brother and havent with this one, hey I can wait (I think,lol)


----------



## Marleysgirl

soon2b6 said:


> Im glad your scan went well, at my 20 week I asked the sonographer for 4 pics (thinking she would realise I wanted 4 different ones) and we got 4 the same and paid £4 per picture for the privelige, grrr and it wasnt the best pic either.

We learnt this at the 12 week scan - asked and paid for 2 photos, got 2 copies of the same photo. Grrrrrrr indeed. So when she offered photos at the 20 week scan, we asked whether they'd be all the same or different ... all the same. We got just one copy and scanned it ourselves!

But we should (hopefully) get more scan photos tomorrow, it's my lengthy U/S scan for the research midwives - my reward for taking part is another good look at the Bean, and free photos!

Heard the Bean's heartbeat for the first time today :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Got a letter from the hospital a few days ago, asking me if I want to switch from Community MW care over to a new "Placenta Clinic" based at the hospital. It implies more visits (not just 4weekly) and possible more scans. I'm undecided, as it's a bit of a trek (and expensive parking) to get there, but on the other hand it'll be in the brand new hospital in 4 weeks time. I'm gonna talk it through at length with the research midwives tomorrow (that'll bore the pants of OH).


----------



## ellie

cool on hearing the hb marleysgirl :happydance: ! good luck tomorrow - hmm the promise of a shiny new hospital (and possibly shiny flash scanning equipment) is quite tempting!!!

I just had a look at the leaflet I got sent for my scan next week, and it does say that they will only give you one scan picture (you can have multiple copies of it) and that its harder to get decent pics later on and 'many are disappointed' well at least they're honest!

Not sure, and I hope I'm wrong, but I think things might not be going so well with tansey ... not sure if she's around, but if you see this hon really hope you are okay :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Soon2be don't think i knew you had 5 kids already!! 

Marleysgirl I love hearing the hb it is fab isn't it? 

Ellie I was thinking the same - Tansey I hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Marleysgirl - congrats on hearing the heartbeat, it's just so nice to hear isn't it? You never get sick of hearing it either!!

ellie - can't believe you're nearly 20 weeks already ... so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Marleysgirl

News from today's scan - which was originally planned for the MAPs research study, but has now also formed my first scan for the new Placenta Clinic study.

Beanie is doing just fine, he was very active during the first part of the scan - almost too active, they had trouble getting the measurements from him because he kept moving! All measures checked out fine except his femur length, which is slightly short. They say it's the only soft marker for Downs that they can see, and it's possible that the measurement was foreshortened due to the angle, so they're going to keep an eye on this.

Second half of the scan was listening to the pulse & heartbeat, OH heard the heartbeat for the first time. Beanie's heart is strong and regular; the blood flow to the placenta is the issue of concern, I'm not maintaining a steady "downbeat" (they can see "notching" on the sonograph). My placenta is however consistently thick and not mis-shapen, they're happy with that. By this time, Beanie had had enough of the prodding and was sulking! We tried to get good scan photos (my reward for participation in research) but he kept turning away, and ended up in a typical stroppy position face down, limbs tucked up!

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020552.jpg

I'm switching from community midwife care to the hospital's Placenta Clinic, as they want to monitor & scan me every couple of weeks, particularly as time goes on, to ensure the placenta is still feeding him okay. Ultimately it could mean they control when I go into labour, if they think the placenta is beginning to weaken too early close to the EDD.

To celebrate (well, he looked fit & healthy and we're staying positive), we tootled over to Babies R Us & Mothercare, and I've finally succumbed to maternity trousers & jeans!


----------



## avabear73

Cool that hubby got to hear the HB - because it normally happens on MW visits (for me at least!), they often miss it (I know my hubby did - he only heard it in hospital). It will be great for you to be scanned more often, and if anything should change they'll be right on it :)

Congrats on buying the maternity clothes ... sounds like a good day all round :happydance:


----------



## LdS39

Hi Ladies,
Hope you're all keeping well.

I also had my 20 week scan on Wednesday and am happy that all is well. Infact I think I had worked myself up so much to expect the worst and started crying during it all. Dont really know why.Guess its all the stuff you read in the Media about older mums etc. But then on the other hand Im crying at everything these days - even adverts!!! Crazy eh!!

But Junior is fine and well - and was doing acrobatics at the time of having pics taken so our pics are very grainy.

Anyway glad all went well for you too Polaris...

Taking some days off work now to catch up with rest and sleep. Always on the run, hence my visits to B&B are scarce...

:)


----------



## ellie

Yay marleys girl - sounds like it all went well, i guess they are looking in much more detail than a 'normal' scan would so i'm sure all will be well! hooray!
i love maternity trousers and jeans now - soo comfy! dont have much of a bump but they really feel so much better (not pressing on anything)!


----------



## Marleysgirl

ellie said:


> i love maternity trousers and jeans now - soo comfy! dont have much of a bump but they really feel so much better (not pressing on anything)!

Mine are still a little large, but my OH was getting fed up of me always having to hold my jeans up (because they wouldn't close around the bump) ... so I've given in to him! He's now loving the "really pregnant" look :rofl:


----------



## soon2b6

Marleysgirl, sounds like a really detailed scan! Sounds like he was being a bit of an acrobat. Glad you got your piccie even if he is camera shy, we keep saying he, do we know?? (sorry if youve already said!!)
LdS 39 :hugs: I was like that with my scan too, fighting back the tears, I couldnt actually cry though cause with my jelly belly they would never have gotten a picture at all,lol. Im so glad all was well, did you find out what gender you were having (God Im sooo nosey)
I finished my college course this Weds (hooray!) so I can now focus entirely on baby and dont need to worry about my pregnancy brain coming through in essays anymore. 
I bought a few bits for the baby at last and now have an emergency hospital bag (just in case) I will add to it from now on till I have all I want in it, probably will have waaaay too much knowing me.


----------



## Marleysgirl

soon2b6 said:


> Marleysgirl, sounds like a really detailed scan! Sounds like he was being a bit of an acrobat. Glad you got your piccie even if he is camera shy, we keep saying he, do we know?? (sorry if youve already said!!)

Yes, he's a boy, we found out last week, and it was confirmed today when he had his bits on show for all to see!

Was a lovely detailed scan, it's for research purposes but it meant we got to spend a fair time watching the baby whilst they took measurements from him. And it sounds like I'll be re-scanned every 2-4 weeks, so plenty more chances to see him grow!


----------



## soon2b6

Maybe camera shy but not that shy then, hey!! Great to get all the scans!!


----------



## avabear73

Lds - congrats on the scan, don't blame you for crying, it's a pretty emotional experience seeing this little person on the screen :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies,

well finally here are my scan pictures - introducing the blob! I swear it did actually look like a proper baby on the screen!!
 



Attached Files:







SCAN 22 weeks - small.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## polaris

Now for my big rant...

I had a midwife appointment yesterday and had a big argument with the midwife about my due date. Basically I have been going on my date of ovulation because I was temperature charting so I know when I ovulated. But because I had a long cycle, those dates are about a week behind the dates calculated from last menstrual period. So my due date from LMP is 29th October, but I know this is wrong. So I had explained this to the midwife at my booking in appointment, and she told me the date would be adjusted at the 12 week dating scan, so not to worry. 

So at the scan, by LMP I was 13+6 whereas by my dates I was 12+6. On the scan, the baby measured 13+1, so closer to my dates. But the midwife is saying that because there is only 5 days difference between that and LMP, they are going to go by LMP!! I am raging because I know it's not accurate. The hospital policy is that they will probably be pushing for induction from 10 days 'overdue', but since my dates are now a week out, that will only actually be 3 days overdue. She couldn't seem to see what my problem with this was, she was saying things like 'it's a good thing, you are further along than you think' - like as if the baby is going to come earlier just because they have decided on an earlier due date!! Then she started with 'I don't want to try to scare you, but we had a woman recently who refused an induction and it wasn't a good outcome.' I was just so angry and upset by the stupidity of it all. Anyway, she finally agreed that if it comes down to it, I will be able to explain my concerns to the registrar and they will 'allow' me to go 14 days overdue! I'm now really hoping that baby comes on time, I don't want to be induced just because they have my dates wrong so I could have a bit of a fight on my hands. I should have just lied about my LMP!! 

Sorry for the long rant - just needed to get it off my chest!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Interesting that they are insisting on using the LMP date, Polaris. I'm facing it the other way - they adjusted my DD to two days later (3 Nov) at the 12 week scan, and they're sticking to that date, regardless of my LMP. So I reckon I'm gonna deliver early (assuming they don't take control of my delivery due to placenta difficulties).


----------



## soon2b6

Polaris - you must be really angry with that response. Its your baby and your birth and they have no right to "allow you" to go 14 days overdue, you choose. In fact the World Health Organisation define full term as between 37 and 42 weeks pregnant, so by their definition 42 weeks isnt even overdue! They should monitor you for sure (and I suspect that hadnt happened for the lady with the "poor outcome") but they dont need to intervene at that stage. 
!


----------



## polaris

soon2b6 said:


> Polaris - you must be really angry with that response. Its your baby and your birth and they have no right to "allow you" to go 14 days overdue, you choose. In fact the World Health Organisation define full term as between 37 and 42 weeks pregnant, so by their definition 42 weeks isnt even overdue! They should monitor you for sure (and I suspect that hadnt happened for the lady with the "poor outcome") but they dont need to intervene at that stage.
> !

Thanks, yes I was absolutely raging, and also very upset because the last thing that I want is to have to be fighting with the team who are going to deliver my baby!! I had a chat with my mum about it today though, and she was saying that I should just try to put it out of my mind until the time comes as I don't know what the situation will be at that time, so I'm going to try to take that on board and not stress myself out too much at this stage. But basically I have decided that I will stay firm and not allow them to induce me unless there is a clear medical reason to do so, certainly not just because it is 'hospital policy'!


----------



## ellie

:grr: :grr :grr: I am raging for you!!! How rude and they have NO right to scare you like that. I'd complain and say it is causing you unecessary stress and worry!!!!
although in the meantime, your mum's probably right in saying you have to wait and see, but I'd feel like it would be best to get it cleared up not when you are at the stage when you have to fight if you know what I mean? Let's just hope LO arrives on time and you wont have to :hugs:
:grr: this is when I really really hate health professionals .... they are such control freaks!!!! (as is the whole system!) whatever happened to informed choice and consent? I hate how they try to scare you to force you to do what they want. No wonder there's higher incidence of interventions during birth in hospitals ..... (sorry to barge in your rant!)


----------



## avabear73

I think this is one of the times when it's a benefit to be an older Mum ... when we know there is something we feel strongly about, we're more confident in saying so, and really push our point of view and wishes across. I'd hate to be young and pregnant because I think a lot of times you'd just get railroaded into doing whatever the medical establishment want. Once you get older you realise that doctors aren't always right, even when they think they are, but if you're 19 for example, you might still have that blind faith.


----------



## soon2b6

I think you're right Ava, when I was 22 and pregnant with my first, I was easily "bullied" into whatever the docs suggested, and any scare tactics usually worked, this time I have had the courage to say no to some stuff and look in a more balanced way at all interventions they have suggested.


----------



## golcarlilly

Polaris, my LO looked like a blob too - but he is my blob!!! Sorry to hear about your disagreement with the MW - at the end of the day they can't force you to be induced, it is your decision so try not to worry too much :hugs: 

Marleysgirl, you are so lucky getting so many scans it is FAB seeing them on screen and LDS I cried when I first saw our LO too!!


----------



## ellie

avabear73 said:


> I think this is one of the times when it's a benefit to be an older Mum ... when we know there is something we feel strongly about, we're more confident in saying so, and really push our point of view and wishes across. I'd hate to be young and pregnant because I think a lot of times you'd just get railroaded into doing whatever the medical establishment want. Once you get older you realise that doctors aren't always right, even when they think they are, but if you're 19 for example, you might still have that blind faith.

I think we might have got to the point where we feel more comfortable in questionining it :) my parents generation and over, though, still have that total faith in 'they must know what they're doing' and 'I have to have this done / take this pill because the doctor said' - not sure if you've all found that too? my mum's had awful health problems for about the last 20 years and some disastrous operations and medical interventions (including a mini stroke caused by being given the wrong medication and was on way too many different things) yet still puts her total trust in the doctors. However she did recently turn down an operation for the first time ever, so maybe you get back to that point later in life! Maybe its something to do with our age group being able to research things more than before and being able to weigh up pros and cons of things for ourselves?

Golcar you were up early today :) its too bloody hot to sleep isnt it?


----------



## Meerkat

Hi ladies

Marley/Polaris - Love seeing your latest scan pics. Has anyone had a 4d scan? DH says he's not keen, thinks it's a bit 'freaky' seeing all the detail, but I'd be happy to. I haven't though, at the moment I'm happy with the scan pic I have. I still find it amazing that we can see inside like a window to the LO's nest.

Polaris - Sorry to hear your mw is being so forthright. And it's so out of order using scare tactics. :hugs: I hope she's at least taken on board what you've said.

LDS - I'm the same I cried at my scan too. And to be honest just telling you about it makes me feel like crying! :blush: Strange times hey?

Ellie - You're right, it's good that we have access to information now so we can do our own research and make more informed choices. When I was ttc, I found the internet a godsend. I'd never heard of basal temps and opk's until then!! As a first time Mum I can't say if I'd be different if I was younger or not but in general I feel more inclined to speak up than I would have. To be honest, I've always asked a lot of questions anyway lol!


----------



## avabear73

Afternoon ladies :)

Another day ... another hospital stay LOL. Baby had a quiet day on Friday but I just thought it was having a restful day, but on Saturday it was virtually silent ... all I felt were little taps and not even that many of those :( By about half seven I was really beginning to worry and so I took my BP - it was through the roof so I phoned the hospital who said to go in and get checked out. Went in and they hooked me up to a monitor - baby's heartbeat was fine :happydance:. Then they took my BP which had come down a good bit, but was still a little high. They checked my urine and it came back positive for protein, so they took bloods and we waited .... the doctor came round for night rounds and that's when it got scary ...

She started talking about the baby and that it was "mature" at 34 weeks ... but it would be coming early although "hopefully not tonight". I'd be staying in and they wanted to bring my growth scan forward from Friday 3rd to Monday. They were just waiting for the results of the blood tests to see more.

When the doctor left I looked round at hubby who looked HORRIFIED. I must admit I was a bit freaked out myself ... my BP was coming down by this point and my urine had been completely clear on Friday ... surely the baby wouldn't be coming in the next few days?!

Anyway at about 11pm I sent hubby home because the dog was waiting in the house. Not long after he left the midwife came through and said that my bloods were back, they looked clear but the doctor would need to double check them in the morning. 

They checked my BP during the night and it was one of the best BPs I've actually had! Then in the morning, just before 7am they took it again, and again it was low, so really happy. The new urine sample came back completely clear so the doctor looked at the bloods etc and at about 10am said that if my BP was OK again they would let me go home. Thankfully it was a decent reading and I got home this morning with no more mention of bringing the baby out early - phew.

I know the baby will likely have to come early, but I was really hoping to last until about 36 weeks, so it was a bit scary! Still, it has definitely given me an incentive to finish up the hospital bag LOL.


----------



## polaris

Wow avabear, that sounds like a scary evening. Great news that your blood pressure came down again though. Really hope that you can go another few weeks, still at least, as the doctor says, if the baby does have to come now, it is old enough that everything should be fine. But I hope that your BP stays nice and low and you can make it to term or thereabouts.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Meerkat, we'd have loved to have a 4D scan, it's only our financial situation (we're brassic!) that's stopped us from doing so! But at least we're getting more U/S scans than normal (though not necessarily for good reasons).


----------



## Meerkat

Hi Ava

You poor thing, I hope everything stays nice and calm for you from now on. Will they want to monitor you more closely now?


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl said:


> Meerkat, we'd have loved to have a 4D scan, it's only our financial situation (we're brassic!) that's stopped us from doing so! But at least we're getting more U/S scans than normal (though not necessarily for good reasons).

I suppose one day they'll use the 4d scans in all hospitals and there'll be no need to pay to go private. 

I was a bit miffed that I paid £8 for 2 scan pics and they were exactly the same! Not quite what I was expecting. Do they still charge you for your pics every time when you have to go for your extra scans?


----------



## Truman

Hi guys hope your all ok. Only been away a few days but got so much to catch up on

Avabear - glad your ok after your scare, why do you think the baby will come early (sorry if you have already explained).

On the subject of being induced I went over 2 weeks with my son so they had to induce me, not a nice experience because everything moves so fast I felt like we went from 0 to 60 in no time at all but he still took 7 hours to join the world. Thing is he wasnt going anywhere even though neither of us were confortable DS was stayingput, they broke my waters but still nothing. In the end I agreed to be induced and although we did have a few scary moments during the birth the team were brilliant. He was quite big baby 8lb13oz which considering I'd had a miserable pregnancy and weighed less at full term than I did at 5mths was a good weight (but that's another story) anyway I seem to recall he was 52cm (but not 100%) he did get stuck a few times and took an age to take his first breath. I think what I am trying to say is that I will have to see how it goes this time. Perhaps it will be third time lucky one thing I do know for sure is that I'm I am not having an epidural didn't like it one bit with DS and gas and air just isn't enough!!!

On another note, we told DS & DD tonight about the baby. It was my 40th birthday party yesterday and DD got suspicious because I wasn't drinking and when she left for work she asked DS to keep track of what I drank.... can't believe they were suspicious and checked up on me!! When we told them DD hugged OH and DS sat and smirked, after all the worrying I think they are ok with it! :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Meerkat said:


> I was a bit miffed that I paid £8 for 2 scan pics and they were exactly the same! Not quite what I was expecting. Do they still charge you for your pics every time when you have to go for your extra scans?

That's something I have yet to find out ... 

I too was annoyed at my 12wk scan when they offered two photographs (£2 each) and the second was just a copy of the first. We opted for just the one photograph on the 20wk scan.

We got 3 scan photos (different shots) at the MAPs scan, but I had pre-requested those in return for participating in that particular research.

When the Placenta Clinic MW phones me this week to arrange my first official clinic visit, I'll ask her about more free photos :D


----------



## Truman

Marleysgirl how did you gety on the MAPS study??


----------



## soon2b6

Ava, that sounds like a pretty scary night, glad it came down and you were let home.
Truman, glad it went well telling your DS and DD, they obviously suspected something!!
We were ripped off by the scan scam, I paid £16 for what I thought would be 4 different pics and got 4 copies of the same pic, not a happy bunny!!
We had a day out today to my MIL village fete kinda thing, it was nice but I now have great fat ankles!! and when we came home the central heating had switched itself on with the hot water (so a fault) not what you need on a day like today really.


----------



## avabear73

Thanks ladies :) Meerkat - I see the MW every other day for a BP/Urine/Baby check up anyway. And I've got a triple whammy on Friday - growth (and position presumably) scan, consultant appointment and bp professor appointment. I'm wondering whether they will want to set a date for me to go in, depending on what the scan shows. If I could get to 37 weeks I'd be really happy (in fact I'd be happy with 36), but I suppose we'll have to wait and see. 

Truman - I'm not sure if I have already explained, think I probably haven't actually! I've got high BP (pre-existing) and they've managed to stabilise it and lower it a bit, but I think it's fairly common not to let pregnancies go to 40 or beyond when there is high BP (it's still high on medication). Plus baby is currently breech and showing no signs of moving round so I'm more expecting a section than anything. Hopefully will know more by the end of the week. :)


----------



## avabear73

Must be a regional thing with the photos (what isn't?! - seems everything is regional with pregnancy LOL). At our hospital there is just a little box on the wall asking for donations ... no one ever mentions it, they just print off photos for you and hand them to you. We got 4 at our 12 week scan, 6 at the 20 week and 2 at the growth scan two weeks ago. And they are all different! It's a bit rough charging you for identical copies of the same picture IMO.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Definitely sounds like it's up to the local PCT how many photos you get, and what you get charged. £4 each for identical photos is imho a complete rip-off. Were you told that you can't scan the photos to reproduce them yourself? I was ........ Whoops.



Truman said:


> Marleysgirl how did you gety on the MAPS study??

The MAPs study is being carried out by three UK research hospitals (Manc, Leeds & Guys @ London) as part of the international SCOPE study. I gather that, normally, the research midwives haunt the waiting room when the 12wk scans are being carried out, and try to recruit that way. I apparently was the only person to notice their poster requesting volunteers and phone them on the enquiry line :rofl: 

I've ended up at the new Placenta Clinic a different way though, it's because of my Downs statistic, they're interested to see if my hormone levels are not Downs but are related to something else. Apparently Manchester is the first place in the UK to have such a clinic, due to some senior doctor having done a stint in Canada at a similar clinic. It means they're keeping an eye on the condition of my placenta & the blood flow to it.


----------



## avabear73

> Were you told that you can't scan the photos to reproduce them yourself?

Not at all, there was a sign saying don't laminate, but that was because the heat turns the paper black. I think it's really off being charged £4 a pic. If it was £1 then I think that would be fair, covers the cost of paper and a little donation, but £4 is really a rip off.


On a totally unrelated note, and a bit silly but made me laugh ... I am on itunes making up a CD for the hospital. I read that if you get a section you often get to put a CD on (and I know you do in the labour ward) so I thought that I'd start putting one together. Anyway I was working on the C-section one and the first song I came across was "I knew I loved you" by Savage Garden, lovely I thought. Then the next one was "Can you feel it" by the Jacksons, I couldn't stop laughing, how much more appropriate for a section can you get? :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

Hi everyone

What a gooooorgeous day. Shame I'm at work missing it all!




Marleysgirl said:


> I apparently was the only person to notice their poster requesting volunteers and phone them on the enquiry line :rofl:

Marleysgirl, Ah bless, that made me laugh!!

Soon2b6  Central heating eh? Mmmm toasty! :cold:

Avabear  it's good that they're keeping a close eye on you. Hope it all goes well on Friday. 
PS Another one for the CD - what about Push it Salt n Pepa


----------



## soon2b6

Well for a section I would hope you cant feel it, LOL. 
When my 3rd was born he was born to the radio playing as it was a bit of a rush job!! anyway on the radio was "break out" by swing out sister (during the actual birth bit), totally unplanned but hysterically funny. 
I like "push it" thats funny!!!


----------



## Meerkat

soon2b6 - Were you in hospital or did you have a home birth? x


----------



## soon2b6

I was in hospital, but they were a bit lax with checking up on me, so when they eventually did, I was ready to go. 
It was even the mw choice of radio station, lol.


----------



## Meerkat

soon2b6 said:


> I was in hospital, but they were a bit lax with checking up on me

I don't like the sound of that very much. :shock: I'm not at all sure about this whole birth thing to be honest!


----------



## bubbness

:hi: Can I join you ladies? I'm 38 and expecting my first. This little miracle is indeed a miracle as I was told my whole life (well since I was 16) that I wouldn't be able to conceive naturally. LOVE the fact I proved them wrong! :rofl:Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself. Hope all is well with everyone. :hugs:


----------



## bubbness

:dohh: Sorry, forgot to mention I am due the 19th of Oct. Gotta love the pregnancy brain at times!!! :rofl:


----------



## soon2b6

It was the worst and best birth experience!! I was admitted in the early hours cause my waters had gone, but contractions didnt pick up past tightenings so I was admitted to the AN ward. The mw was told to monitor me but she didnt!! Painful ctx's started at about 11am and built and at about 3pm they were pretty strong and I had a little cry (bloody wimp!!) She ignored me cause there was another lady who was really making her presence felt. By about 5pm she remembered the monitoring and put me on the machine, it said I was contracting but no where near strongly enough (I just KNEW it was wrong!) I need the loo so I went then was put back on the monitor, lo and behold the straps had been in the worng position and were not registering the ctx's properly so she did a VE and I was about 9cms, I was wheeled upstairs, but the bed didnt fit through the doors so I had to walk anyway,lol. He was born with no complications within about 1/2 hour, no pain relief. It was the best experience because it made me feel like I could achieve anything. It was the worst cause my next baby had such problems he ended up being born by C/S and if that had happened with #3 he may have died.
Sorry that ended up being a 9 years out of date birth story!! I have had 2 sections since, and dearly want this to be a normal birth this time. 
No one can say dont worry cause you will its human nature!! Find out as much as you can and believe you can do it.
Are you planning a home birth then? They sound so appealing.


----------



## soon2b6

Hello Bubbness, Congratulations!!!!! how wonderful!!!!!


----------



## ellie

congrats bubbness! and :wave:

just a quick q ladies re: the title of this thread ... someone mentioned on another thread they preferred 'mature' rather than 'older', cant remember who it was though sorry :blush: if anyone wants the title changed just say :)


----------



## polaris

Congrats Bubness and welcome to the thread! How are you finding the pregnancy so far?


----------



## spritey

Hey ladies, can I join you? I am 36, in my sixth week, fingers crossed that this one will be sticky. My first, but I've had a mc before 3 years ago. Got pregnant on second cycle off bcp.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi Spritey, Hi Bubness, welcome to the sane & sensible area of the B&B forum :D

Ellie, calling us "older" certainly doesn't bother me (and I'm one of the oldest, though it won't stay that way if Welshcob joins us!). Problem is, if you change it to "mature", then I'd have to leave - I'm still immature :rofl:


----------



## soon2b6

Hello Spritey, welcome and congratulations.
Ellie, Im fine with "Older" too, mature sounds like cheese, and I too am fairly immature, I embarrass my kids :D


----------



## polaris

soon2b6 said:


> It was the worst and best birth experience!! I was admitted in the early hours cause my waters had gone, but contractions didnt pick up past tightenings so I was admitted to the AN ward. The mw was told to monitor me but she didnt!! Painful ctx's started at about 11am and built and at about 3pm they were pretty strong and I had a little cry (bloody wimp!!) She ignored me cause there was another lady who was really making her presence felt. By about 5pm she remembered the monitoring and put me on the machine, it said I was contracting but no where near strongly enough (I just KNEW it was wrong!) I need the loo so I went then was put back on the monitor, lo and behold the straps had been in the worng position and were not registering the ctx's properly so she did a VE and I was about 9cms, I was wheeled upstairs, but the bed didnt fit through the doors so I had to walk anyway,lol. He was born with no complications within about 1/2 hour, no pain relief. It was the best experience because it made me feel like I could achieve anything. It was the worst cause my next baby had such problems he ended up being born by C/S and if that had happened with #3 he may have died.
> Sorry that ended up being a 9 years out of date birth story!! I have had 2 sections since, and dearly want this to be a normal birth this time.
> No one can say dont worry cause you will its human nature!! Find out as much as you can and believe you can do it.
> Are you planning a home birth then? They sound so appealing.

Wow it just shows you, things can go so well but then again they can go so badly wrong too. I hope you get your normal birth this time round, fingers crossed. Is your midwife supportive?


----------



## polaris

spritey said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you? I am 36, in my sixth week, fingers crossed that this one will be sticky. My first, but I've had a mc before 3 years ago. Got pregnant on second cycle off bcp.

Hi Spritey, congratulations on your pregnancy. The first few months is quite nerve racking isn't it? I've never had a m/c but I imagine it increases the worry. Really hope that everything goes very smoothly for you this time round.


----------



## ellie27

Hi all.

Am 32 years old and new to B&B.

11+weeks so far and wishing the days away.

Had a miscarriage Jan'09 and hoping this one sticks!!! 

Take care everyone x
:hug:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hiya Ellie27, and welcome to the Older Mums (though you seem pretty young to me!)

Keeping fingers crossed for you, do you have your 12wk scan booked?


----------



## golcarlilly

HI girls, sorry not been around this week, haven't had chance to read posts and catch up so hope everyone is ok? 

3 more days to work then I shall be on maternity leave :happydance:


----------



## avabear73

Welcome Bubness, Spritey and ellie27, always room for plenty here! :happydance:

I prefer older, mature just doesn't sound right, plus I'm really not mature at all LOL. :rofl:

Gol - :happydance: for 3 days to go!!

Another gorgeous day here and tennis on the telly this afternoon. I wish I had some kind of outdoor screen rigged up to watch Oor Andy but I'll have to come inside :hissy:! I remember when I was younger somehow my uncle rigged up a portable telly in the doorway of the shed and we all watched Wimbledon in the sunshine, it was great!! :happydance: Although that would have been in McEnroe & Connors time :blush:

And on a scary note I think at some point next week, my ticker goes to the last box... OMG. How did that happen? Wasn't that long ago that I was freaking out about the 12 week scan .... it's just mad :rofl:


----------



## bubbness

Good morning Ladies (or Good afternoon) depending on where you live! Hope all is well with everyone today. Go for my doc appt today. Love going to hear the heartbeat! :happydance: Anyone else having to go twice a month instead of once a month? They started me going twice about 2-3 months ago because I'm "high risk". Gawd, I HATE that saying.


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies.

Gol - wow only 3 days left in work!!! Bet you can't wait!

Ava - congrats on nearly being on last box of your ticker - another exciting milestone!! Sounds like it has flown by. I have to say, for me the first 12 weeks really seemed to drag by, but second tri has flown so far. Can't wait till we have the first birth stories for this thread!! :happydance::happydance:

Welcome Ellie and congratulations on your pregnancy - you must have a scan coming up soon? 

Bubbness - I've only been going every 4 weeks up until now, but my next two appointments are every three weeks. I'm not sure why, they didn't give a reason and i didn't question it. Why are they saying that you are high risk, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Marleysgirl

bubbness said:


> Good morning Ladies (or Good afternoon) depending on where you live! Hope all is well with everyone today. Go for my doc appt today. Love going to hear the heartbeat! :happydance: Anyone else having to go twice a month instead of once a month? They started me going twice about 2-3 months ago because I'm "high risk". Gawd, I HATE that saying.

Well, I was on 4-weekly Community Midwife appointments, but I've just been switched to the Placenta Clinic at the hospital instead for extra monitoring - that could be anything from weekly to monthly, it depends on how I am at each visit (it's not planned ahead). I'm still waiting to hear from them with my first appointment though.


----------



## avabear73

I'm on MW visits every second day for high BP and general monitoring! Lucky for me I've got a great midwife and she's got a student at the moment who is really lovely as well, and they take great care of me. :happydance: It's really comforting to know that if anything changes they'll be right on it, very reassuring.

What a hot day, roasting. Feel like I'm melting into a puddle here .... !


----------



## soon2b6

Hi all,
Polaris, Thank you, All the mw's seem a bit surprised that he agreed, they were so sure it would be a straight NO, but they are fairly neutral, which suits me cause they wont be delivering baby.
Hello Ellie27, congratulations!! Hope it all goes well for you.
Gol, blimey, thats gone pretty quick, only 2 days left now,hehehe
Bubbness, I have to go 2x monthly cause of raised BP, it used to be weekly but theyve come off the gas a bit for now, thankfully. 

I had my GTT yesterday and MW today but she didnt have the results, Im hoping no news is good news!! My bp is a bit up again 160/90 so I have to have my meds reviewed tomorrow. I was measuring big for dates a couple of weeks ago. Today I measured 37 weeks (im 29 weeks) so thats a bit of a concern but the mw seemed totally fine with it so maybe its ok after all. Seeing consultant Friday so I guess he will address it.
I reckon my bp is due to the weather it is a bit warm after all!!!! 
Take care, stay cooooool:coolio:


----------



## bubbness

Good gravy ladies I would LOVE for a HOT day! It has rained the last 21 out of 23 days! I asked DH when exactly did we move to Ireland?! (he's from there) :rofl:
I am considered "high risk" because of my age and the fact that I have diabetis. (geez, really botched that spelling sorry)


----------



## ellie

Hey guys, welcome ellie27 as well (my namesake :rofl: !) wow this group is getting big! :)
Gol I can't believe you only have this week to go - that's amazing - how exciting?!

Ava I'm glad you mentioned melting .... I was wondering today whether it was possible to actually melt ?? It's kind of strange though, we've all been to hot countries I'm sure, i've been in India and Spain where it was 40+ and somehow didnt feel quite as hot as this??? Hmm :shrug:

I'm sure everyone's BP is affected by the heat ... I soaked in a cool bath last night and it was so nice ... as soon as I got out I was roasting again! Maybe I'll sleep in it tonight ..... hope all are okay :hugs:

Well anomaly scan tomorrow morning ..... will keep you posted .....


----------



## avabear73

soon2b6 - hopefully the big measurement is just fluid or positioning. A few weeks ago I was 3 weeks ahead but when they scanned me, baby was bang on for dates, which I don't mind admitting was a relief!! Sometimes I do wonder how relevant the measuring is, because it's so often totally wrong!! Do you mind me asking what BP meds you're on? I'm on methyldopa but it's not quite as effective as I'd like, and I'm wondering if he'll change me to labetalol which worked much better on the one occasion they gave me it.

bubbness - we're having a heatwave just now, which we haven't had for years, typical that it happens the year I'm pregnant over summer :rofl:. I've got a portable aircon unit blasting away, the nights are awful just now, no air to breathe ... ugh. Days are good though :happydance:


----------



## avabear73

ellie - good luck for tomorrow! Very exciting! Keep us posted :)

Weird about the heat, I agree ... maybe we're just not used to it here!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hiya Ellie, good luck for tomorrow :D

I'm not sure about the heat in India, but I've certainly done hotter temperatures in Spain and on the west coast of America - the difference is, I think, the humidity here. Over in Arizona, it's a "dry heat" and far more bearable!


----------



## soon2b6

Ellie, hope the scan goes well, are you finding out the gender?
Ava, Im on methyldopa too, it normally works fairly well for me and Im only on 250mg twice a day so I know that can be doubled if needs be. Have you asked straight out for the labetalol?
I do suspect that the baby isn't as big as the measurements are suggesting, Ive gained 8kgs which mw didnt think was too excessive. 
Get you with your portable air con!!!!!!!!!! Im just jealous, I have a desk fan, ummm not quite the same.


----------



## Truman

Hi guys, welcome Bubbness, Spritey & Ellie 27 hope you are all ok.

How hot? and our office doesn't even have aircon!

Anyway question for you all how do you feel about flying when pregnant, i've read up on it quite a bit and there seem to be a lot of negatives. Not sure it's worth the risk but can't bear the 6/7 hour drive through France my other half is suggesting, I get travel sick driving to Nottingham (an hour away!).

Told my boss today, not been feeling great and somewhat distracted didn't want him to think I was losing the ability to do my job. Funny I was expecting something..... but he was great his wife was 39/40 when she had their last child, so he fully understood where I was coming from when I said I wanted to get all the tests out of the way before we told anyone else. He was very supportive and said I had to let him know when I was ready but reassured me everything would be fine! Wierd eh!


----------



## polaris

Ellie - good luck with your scan, it's so exciting to see baby properly!! Looking forward to hearing about it and seeing your pics.

Truman - glad that telling your boss went better than expected. Sometimes people surprise you by being so understanding. I haven't told my boss yet (longish story, don't work in the same county at the moment, so I actually haven't been talking to her), actually I am planning to ring her today and break the news. Not sure what the reaction is going to be. I'm currently in a trainee position as I'm finishing college in September, so my post is due to be upgraded at the beginning of October (not sure yet if I have to do an interview), so I'm not sure what the reaction will be when I'm heading off on maternity leave in October! Hope it all works out OK!!


----------



## avabear73

soon2b6 - LOL sounds flash eh? My auntie bought it a wee while back and only used it twice, was going to throw it out ... I was like "WOAH" LOL. It's not brilliant but it does help a bit and I'll take whatever I can get! As for the methyldopa I'm on 500mg 3 times a day, I was initially on 250mg 3x, which took it down to about 150/98 ish, then they doubled it, but it really hasn't made any difference. I'm going to ask about the labetalol tomorrow when I see the BP Prof, it was fab the time I used it, took my BP down from 160/102 to 153/76 within about an hour.

8kgs is pretty good ... wish I could say the same :blush: :rofl: 3rd tri has not been kind to my scales (or my ego LOL) :dohh:

Truman - it's great that you have such a supportive boss, it will make life so much easier. As for flying, how far on will you be when you fly? Personally I wouldn't fly long haul if I was far on (just for the comfort factor, not for any other reason) but anything up to 5 hours I would. Just make sure you sit at the aisle (so if you feel sick or need the loo, you don't have to shuffle your way out!). Get up often and move around so that you don't get stiff - your MW should have some advice for you as well, maybe do those leg exercises?

Polaris - good luck with that phone call! :D


----------



## Meerkat

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Bubbness, Spritey, Ellie27 - Welcome and many congratulations! It's lovely to see some new faces too. :wave:

Soon2b6 - Wow just read your story - no wonder you remember it so well! I guess each time must be very different. As its my first I'd be petrified of a home birth. To be honest, I'm trying not to think of the birth at all until nearer the time..

Golcar - Two days and counting, how fab, you lucky thing. I had a day off yesterday and the weather was gorgeous, it was lovely and I can't wait to be on maternity leave! I've been working for over 20 years full time and I'm looking forward to spending next Summer at home!! :happydance:

Ellie - Good luck tomorrow x

Truman - I hate flying, pregnant or not. Whenever I fly I take tablets which help. But I can't take those while I'm pregnant so no flying for me this summer. Just got back from my honeymoon in March so I don't mind too much anyway. And it's pretty toasty here at the moment too!! Where are you thinking of going?

Polaris - Let us know how you get on with breaking the news x

PS As one of the oldest here at 40, I'm happy with the older mums tag. No point skirting round it, just gotta get used to it I reckon! :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies, well everything went pretty well telling my boss. She just congratulated me and said that it was quite good timing really because at least I'd be able to get settled into my new position before going on maternity leave, even if it was only for a few weeks! So I thought that was a very good reaction. On the negative side, everything is up in the air with regard to jobs because of the recession, so I probably won't know till the last minute if I actually have a job in October or if I just have to rely on rubbish maternity benefit from the state. Just have to wait and see I guess!


----------



## jaccib

Truman said:


> Hi guys, welcome Bubbness, Spritey & Ellie 27 hope you are all ok.
> 
> How hot? and our office doesn't even have aircon!
> 
> Anyway question for you all how do you feel about flying when pregnant, i've read up on it quite a bit and there seem to be a lot of negatives. Not sure it's worth the risk but can't bear the 6/7 hour drive through France my other half is suggesting, I get travel sick driving to Nottingham (an hour away!).
> 
> Told my boss today, not been feeling great and somewhat distracted didn't want him to think I was losing the ability to do my job. Funny I was expecting something..... but he was great his wife was 39/40 when she had their last child, so he fully understood where I was coming from when I said I wanted to get all the tests out of the way before we told anyone else. He was very supportive and said I had to let him know when I was ready but reassured me everything would be fine! Wierd eh!



Hi don't mean to butt in but was just trawling through.......I have just had my 5th M/C and I am 43. Noticed you were asking about flying while pregnant. I have a 12 year old daughter and at 5 months(pregnant with her) flew long haul to the Maldives,she even kicked the sand when I had to dig a hole for me to lie down on my tummy!!!!!!!.....no problem whatsoever....only coming back awful swollen ankles. 

I flew also last year at 10 weeks....did m/c.......but apparently bean had already ceased to beat at 7 weeks. I don't believe flying would cause a problem so long as you wear flight socks and take care.


Hope that helps.

Jacci.x


----------



## ellie

hey guys
nice one polaris - bit crap about the job/pay uncertainty though. hope it turns out to be okay.
not sure about flying - loads of people do, i'm sure it's fine as long as you walk around a lot and drink loads of water. our friends' wife flew at least twice a week for her job right through her pregnancy, until they made her stop right at the end!
hey gol - last day tomorrow - will you shed a tear ?! or do a :happydance:

well, all went well this morning thank *&!*!!! they were quite quick about it too, it was in X-ray dept which was a bit odd, so sat among a load of people having dental and kidney scans and the like! they reckoned all was where it should be and seemed to be working as it should be, although they made that comment about 'there might be some chromosomal or other abnormalities that we can't diagnose' (just to cover their backs I guess). they were pretty thorough though, and the two women doing it were lovely, they even gave us 2 pics although we only paid for 1!


they had a good look around for the gender (I asked - they dont tell you as routine, is that the same everywhere now) but he/she had their legs firmly crossed and was not showing us for anything!!! so we had to give up and stay on yellow (which is what OH wanted anyway, humph!) So it's still an 'it' for now .... I really don't like 'it', but I get bored of saying he/she all the time!

Anyway, my mum is still totally desparate to go with me to one of these thigns I think, even texting me last night 'just to make sure' that my OH could definitely go, as she didn't want me to go on my own, and then again today trying to make me have a private scan which she wants to pay for and go to!!! Am I mean for refusing :shrug: I ended up saying well just wait 4 months or so and you can see them!!!

well, hope everyone is okay ... its getting slightly cooler here hurray (never thought I'd say that but I might actually get some sleep tonight!) My OH has now gone and deserted me till next weekend, away in Anglesey with his mate, then I'm meeting him there next weekend for my birthday :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 77.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ellie

oh truman how was your 40th party in the end? sounds like it all went ok with telling people ... did you enjoy yourself? and did you have the little tipple or not??


----------



## polaris

Ellie, congratulations on the scan. Beautiful pictures too!! I'm sure your mum is just curious, after all there was nothing like this when they were pregnant with us! 

Jacci- really sorry to hear about your m/c. :cry:


----------



## ellie

yes, i'm sure she is, OH's mum keeps going on about 'well we just had to sit it out and hope for the best', i just wish she would just come out and say 'i want to come and see it' instead of all the vague messages!

Jaccib so sorry to hear about your mc's. :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Polaris - that's great about your boss, must have been a relief to get that out of the way :D

ellie - congrats on the scan! Cute pictures, and bonus for a freebie :happydance: My Mum is the same, I have a growth scan tomorrow and hubby can't get time off work :cry: ... she's desperate to see it but I'm quite happy going on my own, and I'm getting weirdly private about this stuff! If it's not hubby, it's not anyone ... a work colleague of mine was at the birth of her grandchild last week and that's lovely but I daren't mention it to my Mum, I've already told her that she won't be loitering in the hospital when I'm in labour (or theatre, depending) :rofl:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Fantastic scan photos Ellie :D Glad everything went well for you!

Not sure if they volunteer the sex here in Manchester, but we asked directly and got a direct answer. We then asked for confirmation at the research scan, and she pointed out that he'd got his bits on full display :D


----------



## ellie

:rofl: little exhibitionist!

whereas mine just insisted on showing us his/her bum !!


----------



## Meerkat

ellie said:


> Whereas mine just insisted on showing us his/her bum !!

I think that's a brilliant scan pic Ellie, I haven't seen one like that before. LO will love that when he/she's older!


----------



## ellie

thanks! shame they didnt take the one of the bum waving about though .... just like his/her dad heheh


----------



## Truman

Hi everyone,

Jaccib sorry to hear bout your mc.

My party was good no-one knew I was pregnant, felt kind of exciting keeping the secret. My OH parents are back from holiday next week they are coming to visit to see the final stage of the house refurb, we are going to tell them then. Double wammy!!

Thinking of flying to Spain but will see, been looking at a couple of gites in France OH is happy to drive. 

Got my 1st scan (private) a week on Monday 13th can't wait, they come in two's got my dating scan at hospital on 20th July.... hope my pics are as good yours.:happydance:

Glad everyone is ok can't believe the BP's tho my is 120/60, never really understood if that was good or bad, the only thing I do know is I wish I had lost some weight before I got pregnant, (haven't put on a Ib since in the last 8 weeks which is mostly due to ms and the constant bloating!) but the heat is a nitemare and having the fan on in the bedroom does my head in affects my already disrupted sleep pattern :sleep:.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Truman said:


> Glad everyone is ok can't believe the BP's tho my is 120/60, never really understood if that was good or bad, the only thing I do know is I wish I had lost some weight before I got pregnant, (haven't put on a Ib since in the last 8 weeks which is mostly due to ms and the constant bloating!) but the heat is a nitemare and having the fan on in the bedroom does my head in affects my already disrupted sleep pattern :sleep:.

From what I understand, a BP of 120/60 is pretty good! I'm 120/80, which is apparently "absolutely normal". 

We have to have our ceiling fan on at the highest speed to minimise the rattling noise, that's the only way I can sleep with it on! But, without it, I wouldn't sleep in this heat anyway ...


----------



## avabear73

Hello everyone

Another hot weekend, I think I might actually melt if this continues much longer!!

Yesterday I had the three appointments, scan (10:30), BP (11:10) and ANC (11:40), which resulted in yet another hospital stay :dohh:

The scan went great ... baby still perfect and 50th percentile. Even more exciting was that baby HAS HAIR!!! The sonographer pointed it out, so cute and you can clearly see the fuzz in the picture I got :happydance: 

Then I went to the BP appointment ... and waited, and waited ... 30 minutes after my appointment time I had to go to the front desk and tell them I was there, as I was now about to miss my ANC appointment, which I really didn't want to do (thankfully all 3 appointments were in the same building). Anyway they (ANC) decided to take me in then and see me, my BP was a little high but not ridiculously so, given how long I'd been waiting and how warm it had been. They spoke to the BP guy and said he'd see me when they were finished - I just had to wait outside. Anyway I went out, and again waited and waited ... finally, at 12:35, which was 1hr and 25mins AFTER my original appointment, I was seen. By this time I was livid, because there was no one left in the waiting room and he was actually taking in people who were well after me, and just leaving me to the end .... so when he took my BP, not surprisingly it was really high ... resulting in a quick conversation with the obstetrician, and an admission to have it settled down :hissy:

So I go down to the ward - and all the staff there are sooo nice, just really lovely - they take blood and when it comes back something is elevated which means I need to stay overnight till they check it out again (it was something to do with my liver I think, which can be an indicator for pre-eclampsia). They checked out the baby - who was great, happy as always! - took my BP which not too surprisingly was lower, but to lower it further they gave me a new drug (which I'm now on). The monitored me and then this morning they took more blood and were pleased that the level of whatever it was (check me with my technical knowledge LOL) has come back down, and let me go home. I don't need to see the MW tomorrow either, they are happy for me to see her on Tuesday as planned, she has to take bloods and BP again but that's it. Phew.

I have another appointment for a scan and ANC on 16th July, which will make me just short of 37 weeks, further than I thought I'd get with high BP! Baby is still breech, so still looking like a section, but other than that all's well that ends well I suppose :rofl:

PS - I would love a BP of 120/80 or 120/60 ... lucky ladies! :D


----------



## Meerkat

Hi Ava

Sorry to hear you had to have an overnight at the hospital. Hope you're ok and things stay calm for you now. :hugs:

Have you had high bp all the way through your pregnancy?

PS That's amazing about the hair in your scan pic I had no idea you could actually see it!


----------



## polaris

Ava - glad that you're home now and the BP has settled down again. That will be great if you make it to 37 weeks, fingers crossed that you can hang on in there. Baby might turn around yet too, you never know.

Well my news is that OH felt the baby moving for the first time last night! :happydance::happydance: Over the last couple of days, I've been getting proper kicks that are visible from the outside, it's so cool, I can happily sit and watch my belly moving for hours!! So last night, we were lying in bed and I just grabbed his hand and put it where baby was kicking, and for once, baby didn't immediately stop, LOL, and he got to feel two strong kicks! So happy that he's finally got to feel it too!!


----------



## ellie

Yay Polaris thats fantastic!!!! how lovely! Awwwww.
i still cant really feel anything myself so it might be a while before oh does - not sure hes that interested anyway though!


----------



## ellie

:grr: ava what a hassle .... no wonder your bp was up ..... dont they realise you have a life outside of their appointments??!! :grr: Glad you're okay now though!


----------



## Marleysgirl

My OH has been feeling baby for a couple of weeks now - not kicks as such, more the baby pushing back against his hand, and wriggling beneath his palm :happydance: He absolutely loves it :happydance:


----------



## Meerkat

Aw how lovely to be able to see and feel the kicks. It's still too early for me to even feel anything but I can't wait!


----------



## avabear73

Meerkat - thanks, yep I've had high BP since before I got pregnant, although it's more erratic now than it was. Hopefully the new drug will keep it under control just for another couple of weeks ... if I can make it to 37 weeks I'll be overjoyed! It was such a shame because the ANC was running to time, the scan ran early ... but one person running really late just managed to derail everything! Ugh! I wouldn't even have minded if he'd come out and said he was running late, I could have gone for a cold drink in the cafe or something, but the waiting was just driving me nuts!!! LOL oh well, at least it all worked out for the best in the end. And we were thrilled about the hair, I had no idea either, and wouldn't have been any the wiser unless the sonographer had pointed it out, but it was so exciting, a precious detail about our baby!!

Polaris - how cool about feeling baby!! It's such a magical moment, I remember how hubby's face lit up (and still does!) when he felt his baby move for the first time :cloud9:

ellie - thanks, it was quite funny because by the time I went into the appointment I was so angry I couldn't trust myself to speak and he started to try and make small talk, which I hate at the best of times! He really brought out my sarcastic side as well, which has a habit of appearing when I'm p****d off LOL.


Just finished watching the tennis, gutted for Roddick, he wanted it so desperately. Talk about getting money's worth for tickets though .. what an epic!!!


----------



## janie0

I just saw this thread in the 2nd tri forum, hope you don't mind me posting. I'm 35 and expecting number 2 after a 5 yr gap! Look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Marleysgirl

*waves madly in welcome at Janie :D

Welcome!


----------



## avabear73

janie0 - welcome :D A December baby ... how exciting!!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi Janie0 Welcome! Mine's due in December too! :wave:


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> I could have gone for a cold drink in the cafe or something, but the waiting was just driving me nuts!!!

Avabear, I had a similar experience a few weeks ago I went to give blood at the hospital and they kept me waiting for nearly an hour in a boiling hot waiting room with no windows. I was still suffering badly with ms at the time and how I didn't lose my dinner all over the floor I have no idea. I hate the smell of hospitals which didn't help! :sick:


----------



## avabear73

Wouldn't it have served them right if you did?! :muaha: I'm kind of dreading being is hospital when the baby comes, the staff are fantastic but the wards are like ovens :dohh: I can't sleep if it's hot and clammy ... yuck.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, 

How is everyone? not had chance to catch up but now am on maternity leave I hope to get back into the swing of things!! Just back from a pedicure at a local spa and off to my first BF support group meeting soon - scary!!!!!


----------



## janie0

I'm heading out this morning for more bloodwork, this time the maternal serum screening (downs syndrome). I hate that my doctor does this test after 15 weeks. I didn't request the test but it's mandatory at my doc's office for all moms over 35. It's not like I would terminate because as of now, whatever will be will be!


----------



## tillymum

:wave: Hi ladies, I'm back after my holiday in the south of uk and had the best time with my DH, even if we did drive almost 1000 miles. Then came back and had my family over to visit for the week, so had 6 extra people in the house (including 3 kids aged 7, 5 and 2). Am totally wrecked now and feel like I need another holiday!! LOL! Though my mum and sister fussed over me for the week so wasn't too bad!

Hope you are all doing well and surviving the heat, i'm so glad things have cooled down now I feel like I can breathe again!

Gocarlilly - congrats on being on mat leave, I'm counting down the days - another 5 weeks for me though i'm thinking of reducing that to 3 wks if I can add my holiday allowance on before I go! Are you taking the full 9months off?

Getting really excited now as it's not long now!


----------



## Meerkat

Golcarlilly - Mmm a pedicure sounds lovely. I'm going to book in for some reflexology, I've always fancied it and had a voucher for my birthday to use at a local spa. Thanks, you've just reminded me to get on and book it!

janie0 - Good luck today. I didn't know they could enforce screening! Whatever happened to freedom of choice?? :hugs:

Tilly - Welcome back, glad you had a nice holiday in the sunny South. :coolio:
You mentioned 9 months maternity leave - I thought we could take up to 12 months? I'm still learning though so tell me if that's wrong :dohh:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Janie - welcome. good luck with the test today, I'm a bit shocked that your doctor says it is mandatory! Hopefully your results will be normal anyway, but you really should have choice about whether you want this information, especially because all they can give you from bloods is a risk statistic, not a definite answer.

Gol - congrats on being on maternity leave! I will be working right up until 2 weeks before due date, I'm due to start a new position (better salary) at the beginning of October, so I will just have time to get started before going on leave. Let us know how the BF support meeting goes.

Meerkat - I would love to hear your experiences of reflexology, it is something I have always really liked the sound of but have never got around to. 

Tillymum - glad your holidays went well.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## tillymum

Meerkat said:


> Golcarlilly - Mmm a pedicure sounds lovely. I'm going to book in for some reflexology, I've always fancied it and had a voucher for my birthday to use at a local spa. Thanks, you've just reminded me to get on and book it!
> 
> janie0 - Good luck today. I didn't know they could enforce screening! Whatever happened to freedom of choice?? :hugs:
> 
> Tilly - Welcome back, glad you had a nice holiday in the sunny South. :coolio:
> You mentioned 9 months maternity leave - I thought we could take up to 12 months? I'm still learning though so tell me if that's wrong :dohh:

Thanks Meerkat - 9 months paid and the additional 3 months unpaid - i think! I'm such a dits I thought it was only 6 months paid and the additional 3 unpaid, so I told my work I was only taking 6 months mat leave which they are all prepared for now I am going back telling them I am going to take 9 months which they are not too happy about - but hey what do I care they've already cut my pay by 30% this yr and no guarantees there will be a job for me when I go back!


----------



## golcarlilly

I am having 9 months off, maybe longer if we can afford (unlikely though!) BF group was ok, I have registered now so can just turn up for advice/help when lo is born when I feel ready, some of the mums just go to socialise too so can do that as well, there were a couple of dads there with their partners which I thought was nice. 

Tillymum, glad you had a good holiday, hope your mat leave comes quickly!! 

Polaris what job do you do?


----------



## Meerkat

tillymum said:


> Thanks Meerkat - 9 months paid and the additional 3 months unpaid - i think! I'm such a dits I thought it was only 6 months paid and the additional 3 unpaid, so I told my work I was only taking 6 months mat leave which they are all prepared for now I am going back telling them I am going to take 9 months which they are not too happy about - but hey what do I care they've already cut my pay by 30% this yr and no guarantees there will be a job for me when I go back!

Don't blame you Tillymum I'd do the same. I'm thinking of 9 months off but if I can squeeze in a cheap month I might take 10. I want to spend as much of the summer at home as possible!

Polaris - I'll keep you posted on the reflexology. :happydance:

I've been wondering about antenatal classes.. Is it true that the once a week groups don't exist anymore? :cry: My sister made loads of friends through hers a few years ago. But my SIL who had her baby recently said that she only had 2 meetings about a month before the birth! Is that normal? What about the NCT? What are you ladies doing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Marleysgirl

Meerkat said:


> I've been wondering about antenatal classes.. Is it true that the once a week groups don't exist anymore? :cry: My sister made loads of friends through hers a few years ago. But my SIL who had her baby recently said that she only had 2 meetings about a month before the birth! Is that normal? What about the NCT? What are you ladies doing if you don't mind me asking?

I looked at NCT but they didn't appear to be very active in this area and, even though they discount prices for those struggling, I still couldn't justify the cost. They don't seem to hold any second-hand sales either, which is annoying.

My NHS Antenatals are in the last six weeks of pregnancy, and consist of three classes, a visit to the hospital, and a specific breastfeeding meeting - at weekly intervals.

I have (by myself, as always, useless midwives) found out that our local SureStart group runs a Monday morning session called "BumpStart". I really must get around to phoning the number and finding out what they actually do - if it's a group of women sitting around whining about swollen feet, then I'm not bothered; but if they cover anything interesting or useful, then I might go along.

I'm not a big "joiner" of groups anyway, so the lack of apparent Mums-to-be clubs doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks Marleysgirl, I know what you mean I'm not particularly one to join groups either but apart from my SIL most of my friends had their children years ago!! The whole mother/baby thing still seems an age away to me at the moment anyway.

I'm not sure what the benefits are to going to the NCT classes instead of the NHS classes, other than class size. My midwife downloaded a load of info at me the first time I saw her (which I can't remember now) but nothing much since then. I have so many questions! Like where to get hold of these forms that we need MATB1 and the one for claiming the Health in Pregnancy Grant. My modwife is lovely but just not great at giving me the information I need! :dohh:


----------



## avabear73

Well I can answer those questions for you ;)

MATB1 (25 weeks ish) and HIP forms (I think about 28 weeks but can't remember exactly) will be given to you by your midwife directly :D

But that's the extent of my maternity/pregnancy knowledge, so maybe better get to those classes after all :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> Well I can answer those questions for you ;)
> 
> MATB1 (25 weeks ish) and HIP forms (I think about 28 weeks but can't remember exactly) will be given to you by your midwife directly :D
> 
> But that's the extent of my maternity/pregnancy knowledge, so maybe better get to those classes after all :rofl:

Thanks Avabear that's fab. BTW, did you know that before the mw gave them to you? :rofl: I'm normally quite clued up but feel like I've entered a new world where you need all this stuff but don't have any knowledge about any of it! Slowly going mad.. :loopy:


----------



## avabear73

I know what you mean, a couple of months before I fell pregnant, we went into Mothercare to buy a birthday present, and we just felt like we had no business being in there, not a clue what was going on LOL.

I only knew about the MATB1 form because it was mentioned in my work's maternity policy! I feel like Manuel from Fawlty Towers "I know nothing" :rofl:


----------



## soon2b6

Hi all, I havent "caught up" really just been busy with school end of year stuff, bonkers, Ive got to make my son a costume for his school play, he is in "the pied piper" (now dont laugh at this next bit) as a rat. He is very proud of himself and I have to make him a rat costume :dohh:
Dont worry about not knowing that kind of stuff (matb1,HIP forms etc) I dont think anyone does first time around but it all comes right in the end.
I have joined a BF group Gol, it is really strange cause no one talks about BF??? not sure if I will continue to go, we'll see.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Just to say, my midwife didn't volunteer me the MATB1 form, I had to ask for it. She seemed a little "oh yes, I guess you are entitled to that now" (21 weeks onwards). I'm not holding my breath for the HiPG form, I think I'll download one and take it with me that week for her to sign!


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl said:


> Just to say, my midwife didn't volunteer me the MATB1 form, I had to ask for it. She seemed a little "oh yes, I guess you are entitled to that now" (21 weeks onwards). I'm not holding my breath for the HiPG form, I think I'll download one and take it with me that week for her to sign!

Good plan! I think I might do the same.

Soon2b6 - I'm impressed you even know how to make a rat costume. Is this something Mum's just learn???, I'm sure I wouldn't know where to start! :wacko:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ach, sorry Meerkat - it turns out that you cannot get your hands on the HiPG form, you have to get them from M/W or Doctor after you hit 25 weeks. If they don't have one, you phone a special number (this is all from direct.gov website) and they send one to your M/W for your next visit! 

I've actually got an appointment this afternoon (I'm 23+1) with the new clinic, and I'm going to ask them if they have the HiPG forms then. That gives me time to phone up and get them sent the forms if they don't have them :rofl: You might want to do the same at the visit well before you hit 25 weeks.


----------



## avabear73

Just make sure you don't send the form off early - I read posts here that girls had problems if the govt received the form before 25 weeks (even if it was just a day early). Gotta love bureaucracy .... :rofl:

On the plus side, once I sent it away I got the money really fast, within 3 weeks :happydance:


----------



## bubbness

Good morning/afternoon ladies! Hope you are all feeling well today.

Had a bit of a scare yesterday. Didn't feel peanut move since Sunday morn and when I called my OB the nurse said to go to hosp right away. Of course that scared me as I was alone. Got to birthing unit and got hooked up to monitors and heartbeat was in the 140's! Thank god!!!!!! :happydance: I didn't have to stay for more than 20 minutes but the dr. did do a quick ultrasound just to "say hello" to peanut. :rofl:

Turns out it was just in a weird position and that's why I couldn't feel anything. This kiddo is giving me grey hairs and isn't even here yet!!! :rofl:


----------



## soon2b6

Meerkat, Im wingin' it (so to speak) with the rat costume, I dont know how to do it yet!?!?! but they (the children) have had me make all sorts over the years and kind of expect it now, its my own fault really :dohh:
Re the HIP grant forms, send them off within the time allocated too (31 days I think) or bureaucracy will strike again!!
Bubbness, glad babys OK, I hate it when they have quiet days, it does worry you.


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks everyone for all your advice regarding the forms. What a palava!!

Bubbness, glad to hear everything was ok with LO, it must have been really worrying. :hugs: 

I can't wait to feel mine move. Is it about 18 weeks when you first feel it?

I'm having my 20 week scan at 18 and a half weeks (not sure why) but it would be great to feel it and see it on screen at the same time!!

PS My morning sickness went away at about 12 weeks but came back yesterday with a vengeance. Is that normal? :sick:


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies.

Bubness - glad everything turned out OK with your scare. For me, baby has changed to a funny position too I think. I was feeling lots of kicks in the left side of my abdomen, but now I'm not feeling anything there but I'm feeling lots of internal kicks kind of at the top of my vagina! It's a bit of a shame because I was really enjoying seeing my belly move and letting OH feel the kicks, whereas now they can't be seen or felt from the outside. But at least I can still feel them internally, so I know baby is OK.

Meerkat - wow I can't believe you are 15 weeks now! I got a week of very bad m.s. at 14 weeks just before it disappeared for good. Before that it had eased up a lot. So I would say it's pretty normal, hopefully it's just a short-term thing and you'll be back to feeling good again soon. I felt baby move at 16 weeks but only once and I wasn't sure at the time that it was baby. Started feeling more definite movements at about 18 weeks although they were still quite faint and not regular. Started feeling proper kicks sometime after 20 weeks. Everyone's different though, some women don't feel kicks till after 24 weeks, so don't worry if you don't feel anything for a while. Just keep a look out and hopefully you'll start to feel baby soon. It's the most magical feeling when it happens!

Well we are off on our holidays for two weeks on Saturday, going to Croatia, can't wait!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Can I get a hug please?

I'm just feeling a little fragile. First scan at the Placenta Clinic today, and Beanie is still measuring on the small side, especially on femur length. Plus my placental blood flow has "notches" and needs monitoring, especially closer to EDD.

They can't be too worried as they don't want to see me for another 4 weeks. I'm just kinda worried, because of my age, because of my super-high Downs stats, because it's cloudy out there, because there's a Y in the month ..........

OH still doesn't think anything is wrong, he's ever the optimist, he says that the Bean is completely healthy and will be fine. So he's not hugging me :cry:


----------



## soon2b6

Marlysgirl, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Its hard not to worry when someone plants a seed of doubt in your mind. Even with your stats you are still more likely to not have these issues than to have them. I think babies quite often have little spurts of growth here and there and as you are being monitored so closely you see it all in minute detail. 
The notches are something to do with placenta function I assume? and if they are keeping a close eye on you thats good cause if anthing develops it will be spotted asap.
You OH is right to be positive I think, but being a fellow pregnant lady I understand the need for a hug just now.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thanks Soonie.

You're right about the scans - Beanie was absolutely fine at both the 12wk & 20wk scan and, if it wasn't for my research scan at 21wks (and Manchester being a research hospital), we wouldn't know that he's measuring small at the moment or that I have an odd placental flow. Perhaps it's better not to know too much!!!!!


----------



## polaris

:hug::hug::hug:
I think soon2be6 has given you some very good advice, it must be very worrying but the most likely outcome is still that everything will be fine. Especially since baby was measuring fine at the 12 and 20 week scans, I think growth rates are quite variable, but most of the time we are not aware of it because these are the only two scans that a lot of people get. I don't know anything about 'notches' in blood flow, but it's good that they have picked up on this and can monitor it, again could it be something that might resolve itself naturally as your due date comes closer? Even if the worst came to the worst and there was a problem with baby like Downs, I know that you would cope fantastically and be a brilliant mummy to your little one no matter what. It sounds like your OH has a different coping style to you, which can be difficult because you don't always feel supported when the other person deals with things differently, but really I would say that he is just coping with the situation in his own way. I know how hard it must be not to worry, but there is nothing that you can do at the moment and as you say, they can't be too worried if they don't want to see you for another 4 weeks. I hope you feel a bit better tomorrow after a good night's sleep. Big hugs!!


----------



## Meerkat

:hugs::hugs: Marleysgirl, I hope you're ok hon I just read your post. I'm sorry to hear you had a bad day at the hospital today. I'm sure that soon2b and Polaris are right though, that the doctors would want to see you sooner than 4 weeks if they were overly worried for your LO. I know it must be hard not to be concerned. Being pregnant is just one big worry on the best of days, let alone being monitored as much as you are. But on the positive side, it's good that they're watching you closely. 

Your hubby sounds like just the person to be around. I hope you feel better soon. Sending big hugs your way xxx :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thanks girlies, I knew you'd understand.

I'm feeling much better today, I woke after a lovely dream where we were bringing Beanie home from the hospital, and he was wearing a stripey-blue hat ... I'm off to knit that hat right now :D


----------



## Meerkat

I'm so glad you're feeling better today hon. Enjoy your knitting! x


----------



## bubbness

Sometimes I think too much knowledge is evil! I mean on one hand it's great they can find out so much but on the other hand it's terrible! Lots and lots of worrying. :cry:

Thanks everyone! Peanut's been moving and kicking and punching ever since we got back from the hosptial. Guess he/she just wants to put mommy's mind to rest. :rofl: 

As far as feeling baby move I think I was around 22-23 weeks. Maybe more before I felt proper kicks and could tell the different between that and gas. :dohh:

I did have a nervous breakdown this morning though. I was sitting at home before leaving for work and realized that in 12 weeks (or less!!) this baby is going to be here and nothing is done in the house! I mean nothing!!! No paint, no furniture NOTHING!!!!! My goodness, now I need some :cake:


----------



## polaris

Tell me about it - we have nothing done. We have ordered new windows for the upstairs so there's no point doing anything until after they are put in. After that I will really have to get to work - so much to do!!


----------



## bubbness

Thank you! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one. It's funny because otherwise I am very on the ball. I am signed up for childbirth classes and breastfeeding classes. I have appt to have car seat installed and to meet with pediatrician. But as far as my house? Not a thing!


----------



## Meerkat

We have a massive list of things to do in the house before the big day. I just can't see us getting it all done somehow. My friend at work says that when I'm on my 'baby holiday' I'll have nothing to do all day and that me and LO can decorate the house then!!! :rofl: 

PS Had my relexology sesh last night. It was lovely. The therapist did say that she'd go easy on me as I'm pregnant so it was more of a light foot massage than a deep kneading one. Anyway, it was just lovely and I felt totally relaxed and slept like a log last night. :sleep:


----------



## avabear73

Marleysgirl - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think soon2b6 is right, not only are these things coming to light because of the extra scans but those extra scans mean that they are going to be right on top of even the slightest thing. I must admit I thought I knew what it felt like to worry, then I got pregnant, and it opened up a whole new world! It's such a scary time. Sending you lots and lots of hugs :hug: And I love the dream about the hat ... so cute!!

Bubbness - don't worry, we only finished the nursery yesterday :blush: Must be something about the looming deadline! It all comes together one way or another, but time really seems to rattle by, the closer you get!!

Meerkat - that massage sounds lovely ... how relaxing! If I ever win the lottery I'm going to have a massage every single day :rofl:


Saw the MW again today, baby still breech, BP still high (but not enough to admit me again thank goodness!) otherwise all fine. Seeing her again on Tuesday, then ANC and scan on Thurs when hopefully they'll make a plan for me ... eek! 

My work are doing their bit for my BP (not) ... got a letter today saying that they were starting my ML early but I'm pretty sure they aren't entitled to because (a) I'm actually on holiday, not off sick and (b) when I was off sick it was 8 weeks before my EWC, and they can't do that till I'm off 4 weeks before (says in their policy and by law) ... :dohh: They wouldn't be convinced on the phone so they are double checking and calling me on Monday :hissy: What is it we were saying about bureaucracy the other day?!!

Anyway I'm off to do my hospital bag ... can't believe I'm still doing it LOL.


----------



## Truman

Hi everybody, don't know where to start so I will keep this brief. I have never been a fan of posting bad news on the forum. Anyway, I had my scan this morning and the baby has died had both external and internal scans but there was no heart beat. He (we called him Joe) stopped growing at approx 9 wks. We are both devastated and now just have to wait for nature. 

Don't know what to do . So I guess this is goodbye. Good luck with all your pregnancies I wish you all well for the future. Take care. XxX


----------



## Marleysgirl

Truman, I'm really sorry to hear that.

:hug:


----------



## bubbness

So sorry Truman :hugs:


----------



## tillymum

Truman, so very sorry to hear your news. I'm truly gutted for you and your husband as it is such a devastating experience. Give yourself time to work through everything. Thinking of you both and your little angel Joe. Big hugs:hug:


----------



## avabear73

Truman - I am so sorry. Take care of yourself and each other, if you need anything, we are here.

:hug:


----------



## soon2b6

Truman, Im so sorry to hear about your little Joe. 
:hugs:


----------



## ellie

Oh no, Truman, I am so sorry for you all. :hugs:
Take your time to do whatever you need to do and remember to take good care of yourself.
:hugs:


----------



## polaris

Truman, I am so so sorry to hear your news. It must be just such a devastating time for you both. I just can't imagine. There are just no words really, but my heart goes out to you.


----------



## polaris

Well ladies, I am away for two weeks from today, so I'll chat to you when we get back.


----------



## ellie

have a good time polaris ... where are you off to? i'm off up to north wales now for the weekend, to meet OH and celebrate my 37th birthday (on monday) - take care all x


----------



## avabear73

Have a great time ladies :D Happy Birthday for Monday Ellie!

(I just realised that by the time you come back Polaris, I could be a Mum! OMG!)


----------



## soon2b6

Have a lovely holiday Polaris. Wishing you a Happy Birthday for Monday Ellie. Ava, my goodness, that puts it into perspective doesnt it??


----------



## avabear73

It really does! I have ANC on Thursday and MW thinks they might book me in for a section (baby still breech) ... scary stuff!!!! How did I get here so fast?!


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies hope you are all keeping well.

I am in washing mode right now washing all the baby's clothes sheets etc....I wonder if that means I'm starting to nest!!

I feel huge right now, def getting all the uncomfortable preg symptoms of sore back, generally uncomfortable all the time, heartburn, and exhaustion! But hey when baby kicks and moves I know it's all worth it. Only 6 wks to go and I can't wait, for some reason i'm convinced I'll go early too. though I did read about the birth process this morning ..... sticking my head back in the ground as it's all a bit scary! I don't have my anti natal class till 3 wks before baby is due, as i'm too laid back for my own good sometimes!

Have a great holiday Polaris and enjoy the relaxation.

Avabear - can't believe you might be having the baby so soon - how exciting and scary, but more exciting!

Marley - try not to worry about the growth issue, if they were concerned they would have you back sooner. Babies have growth spurts and so long as it's in a 2 wk window of your due date they are generally not worried.

Meerkat - I felt movements at 17 wks as I have a posterior placenta - I was just lucky I guess. I also had my '20wk' scan at 18.5wks due to internal auditing and an issue with my real date and offical date. They did call me back again 2 wks later as they couldn't see the heart chambers clearly as 18wks can be too small to see some items, if this does happen don't worry it's normal!

Ellie happy birthday for monday - You'll be joining me at 37! 

Have a good weekend :happydance:


----------



## Meerkat

Truman, I'm so so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

tillymum said:


> Meerkat - I felt movements at 17 wks as I have a posterior placenta - I was just lucky I guess.

Hi Ava, please pardon my ignorance :blush: but what's a posterior placenta? 
PS Thanks for the heads up about the possible issues at the 18 and a half week scan. :hugs: 

Ellie - Happy 37th for Monday

Polaris - Hope you have a splendid holiday!


----------



## avabear73

That was tillymum Meerkat ;) But I *think* your placenta is either posterior or anterior. If it's anterior then it's in front of the baby (between baby and the outside) so you don't tend to feel kicks till much later when baby is stronger. Posterior is where it normally is, i.e. behind baby so you feel kicks sooner. At least I *think* that's right ... LOL.

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/anteriorplacentaexpert/


----------



## Marleysgirl

Yes, you've got it right Ava! I've got an anterior placenta, which means it's attached to the front of my uterus (on the right-hand side apparently) and kicks don't feel so strong on that side due to the extra thickness.


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> That was tillymum Meerkat ;) But I *think* your placenta is either posterior or anterior. If it's anterior then it's in front of the baby (between baby and the outside) so you don't tend to feel kicks till much later when baby is stronger. Posterior is where it normally is, i.e. behind baby so you feel kicks sooner. At least I *think* that's right ... LOL.
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/anteriorplacentaexpert/

:oops: OMG sorry... it was rather late and I am a bit ditsy at the moment. :dohh::dohh: Thanks for the answer though!
Let us know how you get on with the MW on Thurs x

Sorry Tillymum :oops: I'm defo losing my concentration these days. I had a mixup at work on Friday too and I'm usually quite on the ball. :football: I don't like it!

How is everyone today? The weather has picked up and I'm going out for a long walk along the coast with my friend and her dogs. I need to get some excercise in. I sprent a rainy yesterday in town shopping and came back with next to nothing.


----------



## soon2b6

Ahh the pregnancy brain, wonderful!! I hate it too, I couldnt find my keys a couple of days ago, they were for the car, house, cash box and windows and could I find any of the spares, I could not. I really couldnt remember where I had put them I couldnt even retrace my steps, totally bonkers!! Luckily my little 4 year old found them for me (does this mean I currently have an intellect lower than that of a 4 year old, hmmmmm??)


----------



## golcarlilly

Truman I am so very sorry to hear of your loss, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## LdS39

Im so sorry to hear about your loss Truman.
Am thinking about you


----------



## Marleysgirl

Had a good day today :happydance:

I love FreeCycle!!!!! We picked up a lion face clock, two animal cot bumpers, a jungle theme cot mobile, and she even threw in some jungle-print curtains that we weren't expecting .... our animal theme nursery is now virtually complete!

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020637.jpg


----------



## avabear73

Meerkat - no probs, I hate baby brain! A while back I was really spotty and absentminded, and I was most displeased that the baby was making me "ugly and stupid" :rofl:

Marleysgirl - looks great!! I really love the curtains, they are so cute!


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl - Love the room, particularly the bright colours. And great that you picked up a bargain or two which is always a bonus. 

Have you been busy stocking up on teddies? I see you have oodles of them! It's lovely, and makes me want to get my nursery started. :baby:


----------



## Meerkat

soon2b6 said:


> Ahh the pregnancy brain, wonderful!! I hate it too, I couldnt find my keys a couple of days ago, they were for the car, house, cash box and windows and could I find any of the spares, I could not. I really couldnt remember where I had put them I couldnt even retrace my steps, totally bonkers!! Luckily my little 4 year old found them for me (does this mean I currently have an intellect lower than that of a 4 year old, hmmmmm??)

Glad I'm not the only one! I always thought it was a bit of an old wives tale, this business about not being with it when you're pregnant but I can say for sure now it's definitely true!

Ava - Yes I know what you mean I'm currently feeling fat and stupid and it's all LO's fault!! :rofl: I notice you said this was a while ago - does that mean I shall soon bloom/glow etc like they say??? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Meerkat said:


> Have you been busy stocking up on teddies? I see you have oodles of them! It's lovely, and makes me want to get my nursery started. :baby:

Would you believe that they are almost *all* my own teddies, gathered over the last 30 years? I have a thing for soft toys - when I was small, I lost most of mine by throwing them out of the buggy - so ever since I was old enough, I started making sure I kept them! That's only about half of the collection :blush: Goodness knows where I'm going to put the huge teddybear, he stands 3 feet tall!


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl said:


> Meerkat said:
> 
> 
> Have you been busy stocking up on teddies? I see you have oodles of them! It's lovely, and makes me want to get my nursery started. :baby:
> 
> Would you believe that they are almost *all* my own teddies, gathered over the last 30 years? I have a thing for soft toys - when I was small, I lost most of mine by throwing them out of the buggy - so ever since I was old enough, I started making sure I kept them! That's only about half of the collection :blush: Goodness knows where I'm going to put the huge teddybear, he stands 3 feet tall!Click to expand...

I totally understand, I have loads too! I gave some to charity recently but I find it really hard to give them away, so over the years I've gathered quite a collection. As a child I wasn't interested in dolls, just loved all my teddies. I s'pose LO will have a new collection and our house will be filled with furry faces!! :rofl:


----------



## avabear73

> Ava - Yes I know what you mean I'm currently feeling fat and stupid and it's all LO's fault!! I notice you said this was a while ago - does that mean I shall soon bloom/glow etc like they say???

Well I'd like to say yes LOL ... I'm not sure if I bloomed/glowed but the spots cleared up :rofl: As for the brain freeze, it defrosts a bit more slowly :blush: :rofl:


----------



## soon2b6

Marleysgirl, I love the room!! The fact that they are your teddies makes them even more special for your baby. My daughter has a little very battered bull, that was mine from my step grandad when I was 1y/o, she has told me several times that it would be the one thing she'd grab if there was a fire.


----------



## tillymum

[QUOTE
Sorry Tillymum :oops: I'm defo losing my concentration these days. I had a mixup at work on Friday too and I'm usually quite on the ball. :football: I don't like it![/QUOTE]

No worries Meerkat! 

I have major preggie brain too, problem is I keep losing things never to find them again - like my camera, my sunglasses, one of my bank cards, paper work! I think I put them all somewhere safe.......but where that is the question!


----------



## Meerkat

:cry::cry: I woke up this morning to a face full of spots! :pizza:

And they're not little ones either, they're red and angry and won't be contained with make up. I'm falling to bits. :hissy:


----------



## avabear73

:hugs: meerkat! The only answer is chocolate. I figure when I have spots that my skin can't get any worse, so get out the emergency maltesers and at least be happy and spotty. ;)


----------



## soon2b6

Ava, I think that is the very best advice I have ever heard!! Im off to the shop now!


----------



## avabear73

LOL soon2b6 - the best piece of advice I heard was "life is short, eat dessert first". I've often wondered what I would want as a tattoo, and I think that's it. :rofl:

And - even if I do say so myself - excuses to eat chocolate are a bit of a speciality. :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

he he that's sound advice thank you. I actually feel better already! :rofl:


----------



## avabear73

Sorry to be a downer ... I need a hug ...

I'm really stressed out, there's been a few ladies in 3rd tri who've lost their babies in the last few days - they were really far on, it's just tragic and I hate to sound selfish but it's totally freaking me out. I've already been to hospital (Sunday) because of reduced movements - they checked me out and said everything was fine, but I've now even rented a doppler to try and ease my concerns. I just want this baby out now so that I can hug it and know it's OK ... if it can happen to one person, it can surely happen to anyone ... my MW checked me over yesterday and everything was fine and I have a scan tomorrow so I might feel better then ... I think I just need a hug and some reassurance ... :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hun have a :hug: from me, I am panic stricken about this too, seems like it is such a common occurence and it is scaring the living daylights outta me, I feel so bad for all the ladies who have lost their precious LO's at such a late stage, it just doesn't bear thinking about does it?


----------



## soon2b6

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know, these stories are heartwrenching, it seems so wrong. You have to try to hang on to the fact that the vast majority are born fine. Keep doing what you are doing, paying attention to your baby and your body and most importantly act on it (like you did on Sunday) its all any of us can do.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tillymum

I have been worring for the past few wks about still birth and these posts have made me more and more anxious. i just don't know how i'd cope!

My heart goes out to the girls who have had such a tragic loss so late in their pregnancies. I just want my baby out safe and sound and hope and pray that we all will have our healthy babies to take home with us.

:hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/hug.jpg


----------



## Szaffi

Hello all, can I come in? I'm 33 and first-timer. Probably some of you have seen me posting over at 2nd tri.

I have not much contact with other pregnant people, and since it's my first one, I am quite stressed out a lot of times. I've never really thought about all the things that can go wrong, while i was obsessing TTC...

The bad news of late had scared me too a lot.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Szaffi and welcome to the thread :)


----------



## avabear73

Hi Szaffi - welcome :) Good to have you aboard :flower:

Thanks ladies :hugs2:. I always thought it was incredibly rare and didn't really happen these days :( I think it's just been a shock to realise that it's not as rare as I thought :( The next few weeks can't go by fast enough so I can have this baby in my arms, safe and sound. I've got my scan at 9:30 this morning so hopefully I'll be happier then. Having slept on it I think I'll try and avoid the 3rd tri forum for now ... no point in freaking myself out, it doesn't help LO, and with my BP problems, it's not helping that either. Thankfully baby is up and moving around already so I'm a little bit reassured ... roll on 9:30.

:hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2:


To end this post on a cheery note, I'm just watching Breakfast on BBC and there are these musicians who are all in their 70s and 80s - brilliant! They say music keeps them young at heart, hope I have that much spirit at their age!! Really brightened up my day.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjnfoFg7i7g&eurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eyoungatheartchorus%2Ecom%2Ffilm%2Ephp&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Szaffi

That's a brilliant video! I love it. Must see this movie :D


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> I've got my scan at 9:30 this morning so hopefully I'll be happier then. Having slept on it I think I'll try and avoid the 3rd tri forum for now ... no point in freaking myself out, it doesn't help LO, and with my BP problems, it's not helping that either. Thankfully baby is up and moving around already so I'm a little bit reassured ... roll on 9:30.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Let us know how the scan goes today hon. Will be thinking of you x

Hi Szaffi and welcome!


----------



## soon2b6

Hi szaffi and welcome.
Good luck with the scan Ava, (which you will have had by now, note to self, must keep up!!)
The video shows you are never too old to be a rock chick, its giving me ideas:idea:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Today I have tidied away all the clothes (t-shirts, jeans, jumpers) that I don't want to stretch beyond redemption in the next few months, and instead put all my maternity & baggy clothes in really easy-to-reach drawers :D

I suppose the next thing to do is make a list of all that remains to be bought ...... eeeeek!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi ladies

Hope everyone's ok, it's nasty old weather here but I'm very pleased it's Friday and my spots have now gone! :happydance:

Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend? :icecream:


----------



## soon2b6

Marleysgirl, your organisation is fab, i just pinch my husbands stuff once mine get too tight, no actual organisation involved,lol only problem is he is about a foot taller than me so his trouseres are no good!!
Meerkat, yeah the weather is wild, we had a spectacular thunderstorm this morning. Glad your spots have gone, mustve been the chocolate hey!!
We are off to Coventry transport museum to kick off the holidays, I keep getting these really tight tightenings though, dont want a preemie baby in Coventry though (2 and a half hours from home!) LOL Are you going anywhere?


----------



## bubbness

Good morning/afternoon ladies! Welcome newbies!!!! :hi:

Had my scan the other day. Peanut is looking fab thank goodness! Weighs 2 pounds 3 ounces. This kiddo likes his/her :cake: lol. Baby was classic breech with the legs over the head. Was so amazing as we could see him/her trying to suck its toes! lol Oh to be that flexible! lol

I am trying not to read any of the devastating posts. Makes me too nervous although my heart breaks for those families. I am just getting WAY too stressed reading them. My prayers and thoughts are with the families as they try to cope with the loss. 

Hope all you ladies have a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl said:


> Today I have tidied away all the clothes (t-shirts, jeans, jumpers) that I don't want to stretch beyond redemption in the next few months, and instead put all my maternity & baggy clothes in really easy-to-reach drawers :D
> 
> I suppose the next thing to do is make a list of all that remains to be bought ...... eeeeek!

What a marvellous idea. I shall do that too! I have no clue when I'll be able to fit into those lovely tight jeans of mine again :cry: 

My drawers are crammed and could do with a tidy out anyway. :haha: Actually that sounds a bit funny :rofl:


----------



## ellie

hey guys, havent been on here much this week just wanted to say :wave: and :hugs: to everyone, it seems like there is so much tragedy around at the moment I think we have to try to remember how many ladies are on this site now and it probably is still quite rare ... wishing for healthy and long lived LO's for us all :hugs:
:wave: szaffi and :happydance: for yoga baby bubbness!
can i ask why some people have scans later than the 20 week one? as I thought you didnt generally have any after that?

Wahey to meerkat's drawers :rofl: :rofl:
OH has started clearing out LO's room which we havent really touched since moving in last year :blush: bless him ... dreading having to sort out my drawers! Doesnt help that I cant stop buying maternity stuff on ebay )(I really have to stop now as I have tons which i probably wont wear) and keep being given stuff too .... naughty ellie :blush:


----------



## Meerkat

Soon2b6 - ha I love that you wear Mr Soonie's clothes. And yes I think you're right about the chocolate! :thumbup:

Bubbness - Glad your scan went well and how cute that it was sucking its toes. Did you get a pic? :baby: I know this may be a silly question but how do they know how much the baby weighs?

Hi Ellie - Nice to see you again! :hugs:

I was hoping to go sailing this weekend but the weather seems to think otherwise. So I may get on with some decorating!

Have a lovely weekend all x


----------



## bubbness

Ellie - they book me for more scans due to my age and the fact that i'm a diabetic. they have to keep an eye on how big baby is getting. also starting after my dr's appt in 2 weeks i will be going to the hospital for a non-stress test twice a week every week until i deliver. 

meerkat - they measure the baby and whatever the measurements are is a guess as to how much baby weighs. weird huh?!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hiya Ellie, I'm another of those having more scans. In my case it's because, at the last research scan, they detected an anomaly in the blood flow to my placenta - so they want to keep an eye not only on Beanie's size (he measured a little small at 21 & 24 wks), they also want to keep inspecting my placenta to check it's still fully functioning. Sounds as if it's not related to my age though, just a weirdness in my pulse.

The good side of it is that I can request more photos at each scan, they've got me going 4-weekly at the moment.

I've just spent more money (shucks!), Sainsburys have a 50% clothing sale on at the moment. I've picked up a pooh sleeping bag, tigger hooded towel, and more cute clothes for Beanie; though I'm now buying 3-6 & 6-9 month sizes for the future, as I have enough newborn stuff. One t-shirt I couldn't resist has "Radio GaGa" on the front and the Queen logo & lyrics on the back - perfect for my little rock babe!


----------



## ellie

cool! that sounds great! i couldnt resist buying a little xmas all in one from matalan ... might have to check sainsbury's out though!

we're making a visit to SIL's next week I think, to check out all the stuff they've got which they want to give us (pretty much everything I think!) we will need a cot mattress though - anyone know where you get them? SIl reckons you have to order them and they take months - oops!

I LOVE the nursery pics ..... I want to go for jungle or forest theme too so sorry but i'm nicking it :rofl:


----------



## ellie

any news ava from scan ... ? hope it all went great :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ellie, mattresses are dead easy to get, or at least that's my impression. 

There are a few companies online that specialise (if you Google "cot mattress" they come up first). There are some brand new ones listed on eBay from eBay Shops, you just have to hunt through the results for the appropriate size. Mothercare have them listed in their catalogue, dunno what their delivery time is like. And we've just found that Ikea also keep them - so now I'm about to check the size I need, and see if Ikea keep that size (you know Ikea and their weird sizing). And then there's Kiddicare, don't they say if it's in stock, they despatch in 24hrs?

Cot & basket mattresses are the main thing we have left to get. I'll pick up some cheap bedding (sheets) from Asda in the next few weeks; I've already bought Ikea £1.50 blue fleeces that'll get cut up for blankets.

At this rate, I'll be able to simply pocket the HiP & SureStart grants when they pay out - we'll have got it all by then!!!


----------



## bubbness

Wow, you girls sound so organized! I still have to paint the darn nursery first! Well back up, we have to move our bed and dressers into the other room THEN paint! Plus, we haven't bought one thing!! Ok, so I did buy a Red Sox onsie and a bib that says "My Daddy's tattoos are cooler than your Daddy's". I LOVE THAT!! Oh boy, now I'm stressing myself out again! :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

ellie said:


> any news ava from scan ... ? hope it all went great :hugs:

I was thinking the same. Hope everything's ok Ava :hugs:


----------



## ellie

so so so booored of this rain .......... I knew I shouldnt have moaned when it was hot :rofl:

How is everyone? any news? we must be getting close to having the first LO's of this thread soon .... ?


----------



## avabear73

Hello everybody!

I can announce that the thread now has it's first baby!! Finlay was born on Saturday after a bit of a bumpy ride. I went to the scan and it turned out that all the fluid had gone and that he hadn't grown in 2 weeks (due to BP medication - don't take Atenolol). He was still OK but they admitted me on the spot and started the induction process with a hormone pessary. I began to get mild tightenings but every time I did, his heartrate dropped. They monitored me but on Friday they removed the pessary because of his mild distress and admitted me to the Labour Ward. I was less than 1cm dilated so they decided to put me on a hormone drip but before they could all hell broke loose on the ward so they just left me till Saturday morning. On Saturday they started the drip and even though they got it up to max strength for 2 hours, nothing happened except that Finlay started getting upset again. They stopped that and decided to break my waters manually but at less than 1cm dilated it was very painful and obviously no chance of it working. They then immediately took me through for a section, and so at 2.53pm on Saturday, our wonderful son was born!

He's very small, 4lbs 8oz, but fully developed so just a couple of things to sort out, like blood sugar etc. He's in the neonatal unit and I'm still in hospital but we're both doing well and hubby and I are delighted. We're so proud of him and totally in love with him, he'll run rings round us I bet!!

I'm posting from the patientline machine so can't do pictures (obviously!!) but that's the story :) I never got myself organised with a text buddy so couldn't let anyone know! Sorry!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Congratulations Ava, and I'm glad Finlay is doing okay :D (lovely name)


----------



## soon2b6

Hey Ava (or should I say Mummy!!), Congratulations, Finlay is a great name. I absolutely love little babies (my first was 5lb13oz so fairly little) 

Take care of yourself and send us piccies as soon as you can.


----------



## Meerkat

Oh Ava thats fantastic news, how exciting! Many congratulations to you both! And little Finlay x :happydance::happydance:

Can't wait to see the pics, so glad you're all well.


----------



## PieMistress

CONGRATS Ava, what lovely news!! Finlay is a gorgeous name :) Hope you are all keeping well and are able to come home soon xox


----------



## bubbness

Congrats on having Finlay! :happydance: Can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## ellie

:happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS Ava!!! How wonderful! I love the name too! Hope you're all doing well and cant' wait to see pics! So pleased!

(I just noticed I'm in the sixth ticker box now - still feels like ages to go...!)


----------



## Marleysgirl

I just noticed that I'm almost into double-figures of days left!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Congratulations Ava!!!!!!! Hope you and Finlay are doing well, can't wait to see piccies, take care and hope he can come home soon :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Thanks everyone :hug:

I'm home now, physically very well, but mentally .. well that's another matter. Finlay is doing really well, we've had a couple of blips and he's still in the neonatal unit but he's really coming on and we hope to have him home soon. He's just terrific. I've never felt anything like this, it's completely overwhelming to love someone so much, so quickly. It's funny because hubby said to me yesterday (grinning), "I suppose I'm not your favourite boy any more, eh?" and I laughed and said, "no but I'm probably your second favourite person now too, eh?". We're just head over heels in love with our boy. :cloud9: It's opened up a whole new world to us.

I was discharged today - I've been struggling in hospital, being on a ward where pretty much everyone else had their babies with them. It's tough being there (even in a room on your own), hearing other babies cry when yours isn't with you. Even worse I haven't been allowed into the nursery yesterday or today because I have a little sniffle (basically I have a blocked nose, that's all) ... I miss my boy so much. I do understand they have to be super-careful and totally support them (even though I know I'm not actually ill or infectious, I don't expect them to take any chances), but it's just absoloutely devastating to be separated from Finlay, now for 2 days. I was crushed this morning and eventually the midwife found me sobbing in the toilet ... I begged them to let me home and they were brilliant, really supportive and promised me they'd get me home today .. and by 11:30 I was discharged. It's much easier to cope at home because I can put my energy into resting so that I get up to 100% asap, and I can wash all Finlay's gifts and put them away .. do thank you cards etc. So much easier to focus on positive things at home than it is in hospital.

On a more positive note, I've been expressing milk for him and now I'm up to 50ml at a time, it goes up every day which is really pleasing. I've just bought a pump and these fantastic breastmilk bags that I can express into and take them down to the hospital for him. I love that I am able to do that for him, I'm desperate to maintain any kind of bond with him and it's very satisfying to see it, comforting almost to know I'm doing something for my boy! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: Ava, have they said how long he is likely to be in there? Sorry you have the sniffles, hope you are soon better and can visit, it must be hard to be kept out, great on the BF front though, what a fab start for him, which pump did you get?


----------



## PieMistress

Ava - Your message has left me feeling a bit emotional and teary! I think it's probably because I felt Eggnog move last night for the first time (those early popping flicking type feelings).

I really hope Finlay gets home to be with you and your OH soon and I'm really glad to hear you have been discharged xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thanks for the update Ava-honey, and I hope those sniffles go soon :D


----------



## Meerkat

Hi Ava, sorry to hear that you can't visit little Finlay at the moment, it must be very hard. Is your OH allowed in to see to him until your sniffles clear up?

I hope Finlay's home with you both very soon. In the meantime take care and get as much rest as you can :hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> I think it's probably because I felt Eggnog move last night for the first time (those early popping flicking type feelings).

How exciting Pie! :happydance: :happydance: I'm still not certain if it's LO or not but even as I type this I can feel little poppings going on. Surely it must be :baby:. I don't remember ever feeling it before!


----------



## golcarlilly

Popping deffo sounds like LO moving, that is how it felt to me anyway - it is fab isn't it? I now get massive kicks and pushes like he is trying to make his escape so make the most of the dainty butterfly kisses LOL !!


----------



## PieMistress

Hope everybody has good weekends and you are able to make plenty of visits to the hospital to see Finlay Ava!

I have a long weekend off work (yipppeee!) so heading across to Ullapool tonight in Dennis (our camper van) the bed is only slightly wider than a single so had better make the most of it whilst I can :)

Am excited for those of you that are due v.soon!!

xx


----------



## soon2b6

Ava, sorry to hear that you had a sniffle, I can understand where they are coming from but I also understand what you are having to deal with just now :hugs:, my 4th baby was in scbu for a fortnight and I had to leave without him, the hardest most unnatural feeling in the world!! Im really pleased you are able to express for him, that will help him no end. I established BF without a hitch after doing expressing whilst he was in scbu. Have they told you about night time expressing (I guess they have) but its supposed to be the best time to express to get the supply going and established, It felt really wierd to set the alarm clock to go and express milk!!

Pie, those first movements are sooooo fantastic, Im pleased for you, have a good weekend!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Have a "great" time in Ullapool, Pie .... It's in quotes because I can't remember there being that much to do in Ullapool :D No offence, 'tis a lovely wee place, just kinda remote :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Hope you have a great time pie - am jealous of your camper van!!


----------



## avabear73

Gol - no they haven't given us any kind of clue ... I've hinted but I think they just don't as a principle, I guess too much changes with babies too quickly. As for the pump, I got the Medela Swing after discussion with someone in Mothercare - it's great so far, I've been getting 50ml per sitting but I'm up to 75ml with it already! And we bought these special bags that you can express straight into which is great to take to the hospital, and they freeze too - very happy with it :)

PieMistress - congrats on feeling movement!!! It's so exciting! IIRC we're at the same hospital, correct? The staff are wonderful and we were thrilled with the care we received. Just thought you might like to know ;) Oh and I love that your camper van has a name!!!

Marleysgirl - thanks, me too. Think it's just a blocked nose so some rest should hopefully get me back to 100%. They told me at the hospital to rest - it's impossible in there, all the comings and goings!!!!

Meerkat - thankfully hubby is free to come and go, and the grandparents can between 3pm-7pm, and now that I'm home, hubby doesn't have to spread his time as thinly as he has been, so he can spend more time with our little boy. Oh - congrats on feeling things too, it's some feeling, eh? :happydance:


----------



## tillymum

Wow huge congrats on baby Finlay Ava :flower: hope he comes home soon.
Sorry to hear you have a sniffle and they won't let you in to see him, I can only imagine how hard that is. Amazing you have a little son :happydance: makes me so excited for mine to arrive!

Got my pram, car seat and babychange unit, so exciting. We were total first time parents with the pram, trying to work out the dynamics of it all, think we've got the hang of it now. DH was so cute this evening, he wanted to take the pram for a walk with us to give it a trial run! 

Congrats Pie Mistress on feeling movement it just gets better and better and have a great camper van trip.! and Meekat i'd say you are feeling movement too!

Only 5 working days at work left!!! finish next friday :happydance: I CANNOT WAIT!!!

Getting very excited and nervous now, only 4 wks to go ..... and i'm in the last box with my ticker!!

Hope you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

tillymum said:


> Got my pram, car seat and babychange unit, so exciting. We were total first time parents with the pram, trying to work out the dynamics of it all, think we've got the hang of it now. DH was so cute this evening, he *wanted to take the pram for a walk with us to give it a trial run!*

That is soooo cute - and soooo something I would want to do too! :haha:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ava I am glad you like that pump, it is the one I bought! FX he won't have to be in too long and you can have him home with you :hugs: 

Tilly yaay for mat leave starting next week - do you have lots of plans?


----------



## soon2b6

IKWYM tillymum, the mechanisms are a bit unusual on the baby stuff!! Takes a bit of getting used to, the catches on the car seat confused me if I remember right.


----------



## Meerkat

golcarlilly said:


> I now get massive kicks and pushes like he is trying to make his escape so make the most of the dainty butterfly kisses LOL !!

He he that made me laugh!



tillymum said:


> Only 5 working days at work left!!! finish next friday :happydance: I CANNOT WAIT!!!
> 
> Getting very excited and nervous now, only 4 wks to go ..... and i'm in the last box with my ticker!! Hope you are all doing well :hugs:

4 weeks Wow how exciting! :happydance: I am soooo jealous you've only 1 week til maternity leave. I have ages yet. Oh well, lots and lots still to do so its probably a good job I have plenty of time to do it all.

Have a lovely weekend all :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

tillymum - that's so cute about the buggy!! We thought all along that the baby was a girl, and when they held him up to us it was a real surprise! So much for mother's intuition LOL. 

Tonight I'm going back in to see him, first time since Tuesday. I've waited 3 days for this blocked nose to show other symptoms, to get worse or to turn into something and it hasn't so it's clearly not going to. I spoke to the MW and she agrees - I mean it could be an allergy or anything, but it's definitely not a cold or anything of that sort so I'm going back in. I need to see my boy! I just hope I don't cry and make a fool of myself ... :blush: He's doing so well now, eating up breastmilk like no one's business, which is just fantastic. He's started putting on weight and the other things seem to be settling (touch wood). I think I'll have trouble keeping up with his demand for breast milk LOL, he seems to love it :thumbup: I'm so proud of him :cloud9:


----------



## ellie

:hugs: ava, have a wonderful time with little finlay this evening, really hope he comes home soon! Sounds like he is doing great!

so exciting tillymum - 1 week left - i'd be climbing the walls!! i have 15 weeks left :sulks:, humph. Have 2 weeks off now though :happydance: and OH is at home busily painting the nursery today, I'd better get off home and help! and also start moving my huge piles of clothes that usually live in there! Oh dear ... some serious sorting out and ebaying on the horizon methinks ....


----------



## ellie

oh and Golcarlilly how is yours going?? are you bored yet :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww Ava you must be finding it hard not having him with you hun :hugs: is the expressing still going well then? I am gonna 'have a go'with my pump this weekend LOL Hope you have a lovely time with Finlay, don't forget to take a pic for us we are dying to see him! 

Ellie, I am a bit bored I must admit!! I am not really going anywhere much cos I would rather be at home when I go into labour so my activities are either having people visit me, watching crap tv, doing housework (yawn) doing my jigsaw or coming on here!


----------



## Truman

Hi guys, hope you don't mind I keep popping in and out to see how you are getting along. Great news avabear congratulations.


----------



## soon2b6

Ava Im so pleased you are able to see him tonight, it does sound like he is doing really well, putting on weight already, you must be doing something right!!
Truman, good to hear from you.


----------



## sandollar

I am 44 eeek and pregnant with no 3 suffered with pcos and infertility before so this one really is a little miracle!


----------



## Marleysgirl

sandollar said:


> I am 44 eeek and pregnant with no 3 suffered with pcos and infertility before so this one really is a little miracle!

Hello and welcome - I think you have just become our oldest buddy :flower:


----------



## soon2b6

Hi Sandollar and welcome. Congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## avabear73

ellie - he is doing FAB! Went in last night and he had been enjoying his food all day (now up to 15ml a go), they've decided that once a day he'll get a bottle, because he seems to be a bit more satisfied with the sensation of feeding from a bottle (plus he needs to get used to it), and the rest of the day he's still being fed down his little tube (that's all they use the tube for, to feed directly into his stomach). They are going to give him the bottle when we're there so that we can do it, can't wait! :happydance:

Gol - the expressing is going really well. Good job because my boy is starting to get an appetite :happydance: It really pays to be regular with it, and never to miss that 3am session. I'm doing roughly 60-75ml a session now, and I express roughly every 4 hours through the day and of course the 3am shift. I have photos of Finlay on facebook - if anyone's a member then PM me and I'll add you ... will probably take more pictures today :happydance:

Truman - thanks :hugs: Hope you are well and taking care of yourself, it's nice to hear from you.

soon2b6 - he's just a little star and he's developing a good appetite :) Am a step ahead of him just now with the expressing, they have plenty of my milk in the freezer for him, but he's doing so well that I hope he doesn't overtake me!


----------



## avabear73

sandollar - welcome! :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Ava so glad he is doing well :hugs: I have pmed you my facebook details, would love to have a look at the little dude xx

Hi Sandollar - welcome to the thread, I am 40 next Thursday and have a DD who is 15 :)


----------



## soon2b6

Are you doing anything to celebrate your birthday Gol?
Ava, You'll keep up with him Im sure, its really good hes feeding so well, the best!


----------



## sandollar

Thankyou Ladies:)


----------



## Meerkat

Hi Truman

Nice to hear from you. Hope you're keeping ok :hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

Ava - So glad Finlay's doing so well and putting on weight.

Hi Sandollar - Welcome and congratulations! I'm 40, it's our first baby and I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## PieMistress

Hi and Welcome Sandollar! :)

Avabear 73 - Are you based in Aberdeen too? Am really glad to hear the feeding is going well. Have they said when you might be able to take him home?

Hope all of you on maternity leave are having fun and/or watching box sets of Desparate Housewives/SATC/24/Prison Break etc!! It must be such a countdown to due date! I haven't started doing anything about our spare room crammed full of junk yet!

Our weekend away in the van was sorta fab and sorta not! We were up in the NW of Scotland (about 1.5hrs up from Ullapool) and the fab part was it was sooo relaxing, sunny with gorgeous beaches and we did lots of fun things. The sorta not fab part was that I got bitten by a tick which has sent me into a total hysterical frenzy that i've now got Lyme Disease. I know statistically it's unlikely but my pregnant wee mind doesn't work like that (especially as a friend got it and 2 years down the line is still ill), especially as symptoms can take up to 30 days to appear. Will make appt tomorrow (and no doubt start crying hysterically in front of the GP). :help:

Pie xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Soon2be, we are just going out for lunch for my bd, don't really feel up to much more than that!! 

Ava, have added you on facebook, Finlay is soooooo gorgeous, an absolute sweetpea, bet you can't wait to have him home :cloud9:

Pie glad you had a good hol, sorry to hear about the bite, are there any tests you can have straight away? I am sure you will be fine, try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## PieMistress

Thanks Golcarlilly but there aren't any tests (blood tests even) that can give you a yes/no answer, I need to STAY AWAY FROM GOOGLE! As what they say Lyme Disease can do to the unborn baby is horrible :(

Hope you have a fabby birthday !!! :) :) :)


----------



## golcarlilly

I am sure it is very rare though? try not to worry and yes, you must stop googling, it makes a headache into a brain tumour!


----------



## avabear73

soon2b6 and Meerkat - he's eating up a storm! It's still through a tube, but he's now up to 25ml every 2 hours! Thankfully the expressing is still going well! 

Pie - yes (to your first question!) and no (to your second!). They don't commit to anything like a timescale, I presume because things with babies change so quickly, and they don't want to disappoint parents. But things are definitely going in the right direction now, it's so exciting to see him improve a little every day :cloud9: Our little hero :baby: Try not to worry about the tick bite, was it a tick or a midge? I know on the west coast those midges are ridiculous. Let us know how you get on with the doctor. :hugs:

Gol - thanks :hugs: We're just so in love with him! I didn't imagine I could feel that way ... the second we heard him cry (before we even saw him), we were blubbing - it's so overwhelming!  No wonder you don't feel up to more than lunch, won't you be nearly 40 weeks by then? Who knows, maybe you'll be celebrating more than one birthday that day!!


I had a terrific (and terrible) day on Saturday! I got my first skin to skin :cloud9: - wow! He was amazing, he just lay on my chest, trying to hold on with his little hands, I could have stayed there all day. Just an amazing feeling, and we're going to try and do it every day. Then later that day I got my BP checked - it was really high and they admitted me again!! They've upped the dose of my meds, so we'll see how that goes. I got out on Sunday so at least it was just one night. 

Yesterday we tried the skin to skin again, but he was due a feed and was really hungry. As the nurse said "Mum's going to be gummed to death!" because he kept trying to feed! We put him to the breast just to see what he would do, and he went straight for it, latched on right away! The nurse was so chuffed (and so were we!). So today when I ask, I'm going to make sure he's already been fed so that we can just enjoy the cuddle. So cute though and what a little star!! Really reassured me that when the time comes, he'll know what to do :happydance:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Is it being pregnant?

What you wrote, Ava, about the skin-to-skin contact ... I was almost blubbing!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Me too Marleys!!! 

Are they not having you bf cos he is so little yet Ava? sorry you had to get admitted again but glad you are ok now, are you on meds for your BP?

I feel really odd today, I feel really nauseous and have low back ache - could they be signs I wonder?


----------



## tillymum

Hi ladies hope you are all keeping well.

Pie, hopefully it's not a tick bite and just a mozzie bite and you'll be in the clear.
Glad to hear you had a nice break.

Ava - great to hear you got to hold Finlay, sounds like he is doing really well, fingers crossed he'll be home soon. Hope your BP stays in check too.

GOL- is today your birthday? If so Happy birthday! If not then happy almost birthday!

Welcome sandollar.

All fine with me counting down my days to Mat leave, not sure what i'll do to keep myself busy!

My non work day today so i'm off to buy things like bottle sanitizers, sheets and look at breast pumps!


----------



## Marleysgirl

*99 days left to go!!!*

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Wrote a long list of things I have left to get ... most of it is small stuff (breast pads etc), but I'm now hunting eBay for a secondhand baby monitor, having discovered how much they cost!

eta - Yayyyy, got one for an acceptable price!


----------



## golcarlilly

Marleysgirl congrats on reaching double figures!! 

Tillymum, thanks, my bd is Thursday :) 

I need to try out my breast pump but am scared of starting my boobs off leaking cos they haven't done as yet!


----------



## Meerkat

golcarlilly said:


> I need to try out my breast pump but am scared of starting my boobs off leaking cos they haven't done as yet!

Gol - Ah bless that made me laugh out loud (I'm at my desk at work Oops!). 
Maybe :baby: will come early and arrive on your birthday! :haha: Not long now anyway, are you excited? 

Avabear - I agree with Marely, in fact I almost :cry: every time I read any of your updates at the moment. It's lovely to hear he's doing so well x

Tillymum - Enjoy your shopping trip! I was wondering about how you pick a breast pump - not really the sort of thing you can 'try on' in the shop..

Marleysgirl - Congrats on the countdown from 100 :yipee:
PS Where did you end up getting your monitor from?

Pie - Try not to worry about the tick bite I'm sure it will be ok. The docs will give you some antibiotics or something I'm sure if there's a problem :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Meerkat said:


> Tillymum - Enjoy your shopping trip! I was wondering about how you pick a breast pump - not really the sort of thing you can 'try on' in the shop..

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



> Marleysgirl - Congrats on the countdown from 100 :yipee:
> PS Where did you end up getting your monitor from?

I've been hovering on eBay for about two days now, and managed to get a second-hand Tomy set for £14 (inc postage) this afternoon.


----------



## PieMistress

Hi All,

I'm the same with reading Avabear's posts! I well up and get all emotional!

I haven't a scooby what I will need for when the baby is born! Will have to find a list (am sure there is one on this forum!). We aren't doing anything to the house or buying stuff though till after the 20w scan (this FRIDAY Whoop Whoop!!) :)

Will nip onto EBay later as need to find some maternity stuff for work.

Marleysgirl - 99 days to go, that's brilliant :)

My docs appt went as expected. I was in tears (he looked shocked at how upset I was but after I'd STUPIDLY read what Lyme's Disease can do to a fetus I'd got myself in a right state). Anyway, he looked at my bite, which typically wasn't as red or inflammed looking as it had only half an hour later, then looked up Lyme Disease rashes on the internet (and i'm like hey only 50% of people get a rash!) and he just said to keep an eye on it, and because the tick had been on me for less than 24hrs it was unlikely i'd been infected (but the symptoms can take 30 days to appear). 

I am a _little_ bit calmer now but knowing what a horrible horrible disease it is makes it hard for me to be totally calm! Don't think i've cried so much since being pregnant! The baby was moving lots today though (still just flutters) so were probably being affected by my stress levels!

Anyways!!!! Am just away to post 3 baby cards for my friends - all boys too (must be something in the Aberdeen water Avabear - we have an Olly, a Joe and a Blain)

When did you all feel your baby kick properly for the first time?

Pie x


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: Pie


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> We aren't doing anything to the house or buying stuff though till after the 20w scan (this FRIDAY Whoop Whoop!!) :)
> 
> Pie x

Pie - Me too, and I'm sure you'll feel better about your bite after your scan on Friday when you see LO again. x
PS Let me know if you find that list... I need it too!!

Marleysgirl - Wow well done with the monitor, sounds a really reasonable price. I haven't even started looking at equipment yet, but maybe that will all change after my scan tomorrow..


----------



## avabear73

Sorry for making you :cry: ladies!! But brace yourselves, an exciting Finlay update lies at the end of this post ... :happydance:

Gol - I'm expressing at the moment, because they are carefully watching how much he's having (they are feeding him my EBM, but through a tube for the moment), once that's sorted I should be able to breastfeed. I keep going down with these bottles - I'm doing about 80-100ml+ each session and when I got there Finlay has heaps in the freezer! Expressing is great because it keeps the production up as well so that when he's ready, I will be able to keep up with him. As for the BP I'm on the dreaded Atenolol but hoping that I will be able to come off with lots of lifestyle changes, it's not a huge dose. Fingers crossed.

tillymum - once mat leave starts, trust me, you'll manage to fill your days! I thought I'd be really bored but it goes by really fast!

Marleys - woo hoo for double digits!! :thumbup:

Pie - I felt Finlay kick at 20 weeks. Not sure if I felt something before and maybe just didn't realise what it was, but I was sure at 20 weeks. :)


Finlay's update ...

Went in yesterday lunchtime and ... he was wearing clothes! He couldn't before, because he had a drip in, but they took that out and he was dressed!!! And as if that wasn't enough, when we came back after supper, he'd had his cannula removed and he was out of the incubator and into a cot! This morning, he's gone up to 30ml every 2 hours, he's just doing great :baby: Now that he's in the cot, we can have lots of cuddles, and even my Mum will get a cuddle from him now! :cloud9:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Great news Ava :happydance:


----------



## Acer

:hi: everyone!! Mind if I join you? I'm 36 and expecting our first at beginning of November. Having a heck of a time 'connecting' with the pregnant moms in my antenatal(sp?) group as they are all beginning or mid 20's and think I am the grandma of the group!! (thanx!lol)

We're expecting a boy and we've had a pretty easy pregnancy till now...have had the stomach flu for the last 2 days and its wiped me out emotionally and physically. Feel like I've run a marathon. Beanie has been very active during my bathroom visits! Think he hates the action as much as I do!

:flower:


----------



## avabear73

Welcome Acer! Congratulations on your pregnancy :D


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hiya Acer, and welcome to the group :D

Is this your first baby?

I know what you mean about being surrounded by younger mums - I don't get official antenatal classes until 35 weeks, but there are drop-ins organised by the local SureStart ..... I haven't braved them yet, I'm scared they'll all think I'm a grandma too!


----------



## Snowy

:hi: Hello, can I join too? I know I'm a bit late joining this thread, but I'm 38 and expecting my first baby, who seems very active at the moment! 

Due to start antenatal classes on the 16th August, don't know what to expect and whether I'll feel really quite old or not! x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hello Snowy, I've seen you around the other areas of B&B, glad you found us "older mums" eventually!

Nice to see your antenatals start in August - I've had a moan elsewhere about mine not starting until I'm 35 weeks, which strikes me as a little late! Oh well, at least I won't forget what I learn ...


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Snowy welcome to the thread :)


----------



## soon2b6

Hi everyone, its been a bit busy on 'ere!
Ava, Wow in a cot is real progress, they must be thinking about sending him home soonish hopefully. FX.
Hello Acer and Snowy and welcome. I never did antenatal classes with any of mine so I dont really know what they are like. Hope you feel better soon Acer.


----------



## Snowy

Marleysgirl said:


> Nice to see your antenatals start in August - I've had a moan elsewhere about mine not starting until I'm 35 weeks, which strikes me as a little late! Oh well, at least I won't forget what I learn ...

35 weeks does seem a bit late, but as you say one benefit is it will all be very fresh in your mind. It remains to be seen whether I will find it beneficial or not, being my first I considered I might learn something. Will give an update once I've been.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Acer welcome to the thread! (sorry only just seen your post!)

Ava what fab news!!! OOh fingers x'd he can come home very soon :hugs:


----------



## Szaffi

Hi Snowy!

Oh, I am so nervous, I have a "morphological" scan tommorrow - which I assume is to make sure everything is growing as it should be. I'm so terrified they find something (I think I was reading way too many sad stories)...


----------



## Meerkat

Hi Acer and Snowy and welcome to the grannies! :winkwink:

Ava - Ah the news just gets better and better, it can't be long before he'll be home! So pleased for you x

Marley - I know what you mean, my antenatal classes start at 34 weeks, seems very late really. 

Does anyone else go to other antenatal things, such as yoga or aquanatal etc? I have no clue as to what I should be doing. :nope: I feel like there's a bit of an abyss between my scan tomorrow and the antenatal classes in November!!


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Just back from my holidays on Saturday - had a lovely time - so glad we decided to take the holiday before bump gets too big and heavy! 

Avabear - huge congratulations on the arrival of little Finlay! It sounds like he is doing brilliantly and won't be too long till he's home with you. Well done on the expressing too.

Won't be long till we have some more announcements from this group either - Golcarlilly and Tillymum won't be too much longer! How exciting!

Happy birthday on Thursday Gol!!

Welcome to all of the new people and congrats on your pregnancies!

Hope everyone else is well - good luck to those who have scans coming up soon, looking forward to pictures!


----------



## golcarlilly

Glad you had a good holiday Polaris :)


----------



## soon2b6

Hi Pol, glad you had a good holiday.
Meerkat, Im not doing anything "proper" antenatally, no classes no yoga or whatever, but I am thinking I may go to see an osteopath to make sure everything is lined up properly for the birth (pelvis/spine), but I havent even decided on that yet.
Szaffi, Hope your scan goes well, Im always apprehensive at scan time.


----------



## tillymum

Wonderful news AVA you must be on :cloud9: your posts are making me really excited to meet my little one! What is the name of the breast pump you got cos I haven't got a clue what to get!
And Meerkat :rofl: at the thought of trying one out in the shop - I'm sure mothercare would raise a few eyebrows if I brought one into the change room! Then decide I don't want it 

Welcome Acer and Snowy hope all is going well so far in your pregnancies.

I've got my first antinatal class this saturday as I turn 37wks - I was a little too laid back when it came to booking it, my MW nearly dropped when I told her I hadn't booked anything a month ago and ordered me to make a booking after my apt!! It's an all day class so i'm hoping it will show us the basics of what to expect! I'm also doing a breastfeeding and pain in labour class next monday. 

Also heard today that the new midwifery unit/ward is opening at our local hospital on the 12th of august so might be delivering in nice new clean surroundings 

Scaffi hope everything goes will with your scan, it's easy to become worried when you read bad news. Fingers crossed your LO is perfect.

Polaris - glad you had a nice break.

GOL any movement or signs of a birthday arrival? hope you are doing ok.

pIE -glad your doctor gave you some reassurance!


I'VE GOT 3 DAYS LEFT AT WORK :happydance:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Yayyyy Tilly - you finish work and then start immediately with the A/N classes! You can tell us all what they're like ....

I'm currently looking at the Avent Isis manual breast pump - I'm only planning occasional use, and it does well in the reviews. ETA - woohoo, got an eBay bargain again!


----------



## ellie

Hey guys - wow its been busy on here the last few days!!!! :wave: acer and snowy and anyone else new! welcome :wave:

Gol that sounds promising - could beeee..... are you 'all set' (as much as one can be?!?)

Ava that sounds so wonderful about how well Finlay is doing - he'll be home in no time and gumming his little head off :hugs:

Pie I hope you're okay - STOP GOOGLING!!! I think it is really rare and they are keeping an eye on you by the sounds of it - I'm sure all will be just fine, it must happen all the time. 

I've probably missed loads of news - glad you had a good holiday Polaris! We are off to Cornwall and Dorset in a few days, be great to have a little break and glad it's now as well. Although I'm kind of getting fed up of people expressing total surprise when they learn I'm pregnant - genuine open mouthed 'really?!?!?!' reactions .... not sure why .... is it cos I is old?!?! or cos of work? (i'm on a training programme and 'most' people wait till they're finished, but most people on it are between 25-30!) or cos I just look a bit podgy and not pregnant? In any case, it's starting to 'p' me off just a bit ........

Well finally getting round to clearing out the room for the nursery - well OH did whilst off work last week - its now painted, 3 walls a sort of sagey green colour and one bright yellow!! Now we just need to paint the woodwork, get the ceiling plastered and coving put up, get new carpet .... oh and get all the bits and bobs over from SIL's ....... good grief, so much to do .......... (we're still in the midst of getting the rest of the house decorated as well ........) Who has time to go to work ?!?!


----------



## ellie

breast pumps sound kind of scary ........... ! stupid question but do you only need them if expressing?


----------



## Acer

thnx everyone for the warm welcome! :wave:
as for the classes I had the first 'meet and greet' last week(yawn!!). Its REALLY starting this Thursday and every Thursday for the next 8 weeks...1and1/2 hrs each nite. I honestly do not know what to expect!! When I'm done these I theoretically have another 7-8 weeks till I'm due so either I forget everything or I miraculously remember to breathe whilst pushing!hehehe...we'll see!


i am doing yoga which is doing wonders for my back and also swimming 3x a week...well, its more of a floating on my back kind of swimming...lol...can't be arsed to move most of the time! And we hop on our bikes alot in the evening when OH is home. sounds like alot but really its not...I spend the rest of the day doing not a hell of alot so I reeeeeally need to get the excercise for my back probs.

Anyone else around the 26th week and still don't have the walls of the nursery built?:wacko: My OH keeps saying it won't take THAT long and I know that once he gets started it'll be done in no time...but still!! I'm dying to start decorating!! tee hee!! first baby-maybe only baby- so I'm going all out on the LO's jungle-themed room!lol

Hope you're all having a good day!!!(i am...stomach flu is gone!!!:happydance:)


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ellie - Generally yes - I have heard they can also be used to simply express if you are suffering from really swollen breasts, to ease the discomfort, but discarding the milk .... Or you could use the old-fashioned remedy of cabbage leaves in the bra! 

Ladies, I could be on telly soon ...... There was a link on the HIPP baby newsletter a week ago about Renegade Pictures making a documentary about how pregnancy affects women of different ages. Their researcher is coming out for an initial interview this afternoon!


----------



## soon2b6

Wow another BnB media star!!! (What with Shadowrat on the radio too I mean) That should be quite fun.
Good on you Acer for being so fit and healthy, itll stand you in good stead for labour. Lol the nursery walls thing, its often the motivation thats the problem and the job is simple ,I ve got lots of that kind of thing to be done here too!!
Ellie, breast pumps are really good if you intend to express or like Marleysgirl says if you get engorged breasts. I found the electrics worked best with me but expressing to give via a bottle hasnt ever really worked well for me, so I just BF. Your Nursery is coming on Ellie!!!!
Gol, in case I forget (which I could, it has been known!!) Happy Birthday for tomorrow and wishing you a very special birthday present:dust:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh Marleys that would be fab to be on tv!! let us know when it will be on won't you?

Thanks soon2be :)


----------



## Meerkat

Polaris - Nice to see you back. Glad you enjoyed your hols!

Soon2b6 - Do you usually see an osteopath? Or just during your pregnancy?

Marleysgirl - Good luck this afty, you dark horse you!!

Acer- I also love the jungle theme. Would it matter if it turns out to be a girl? They have girls in the jungle too dont they! :laugh2:

*I just got back from my scan!!! * Aww it was so lovely to see LO again, leaping around as before but this didn't seem to cause a problem with the measurements etc. The sonographer was lovely and talked us though everything she was doing and we could both see the screen clearly all the time which was fab. 

:baby: is developing as expected and everything looks good. The only thing is that the placenta is close to the exit so I have to go back for another scan at 35 weeks to make sure it's moved so LO can get out ok. The sono seemed to think it prob would move by then and said not to worry. Hmmm..

If it doesn't she said I may have to have a c section. :shock: Not sure I like the sound of that. But I guess we'll have to wait and see. DH said I shouldn't worry about it and I mustn't spend all day googling to find out all the possible scenario's. I haven't yet...

Anyway, we're still on team yellow and the baby looks like Skeletor, so that's lovely :rofl: Oh and he/she was yawning a lot - Ideal, I shall take this as a sign that my baby likes to sleep. :thumbup: Just like me!!

Apologies for thr format of my pics, I'm still getting the hang of compressing files :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







18 + 2 scan v2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4









18+2 scan.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Marleysgirl

Well, the researcher has been and gone ... they're looking to create a programme about how pregnancy affects women of different ages, and I think it's my age, prospective health risks and attitude to those risks that have them interested!

I should find out in the next couple of days whether my prelim interview and filming has them interested sufficiently to send the presenter & crew out to film properly. She said that they might be interested in filming around my next u/s scan (next Weds).

Will keep you all posted!


----------



## ellie

Ooo a famous thread member! how exciting! Keep us posted marleysgirl - we definitely want to see it!

meerkat so glad all went well! that's fab. from what i've heard/read about placentas they do tend to move, so i'm sure yours will. try not to worry about it, and definitely don't google ;)


well off to antenatal yoga class - it was quite fun last week, pretty gentle and relaxing compared to the yoga classes I used to go to! and she does a section at the end of 'baby talk', relaxing basically but sending thoughts of peace and love to your baby (! quite nice though and sends us both to sleep) Acer glad its helping your back, it really helps me to feel less stiff and my joints less achey too. I'm sure your nursery will be just fine!

And Golcarlilly ... (slightly in advance, but in case I don't get chance to come on here tomorrow!)

Happy Birthday to you!!!
 



Attached Files:







birthday.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## polaris

Congratulations on the scan Meerkat, lovely pics too, glad that all is going well with baby, I think that low-lying placentas generally move up so you definitely shouldn't worry yet.

Marleysgirl - that is exciting about the TV! Keep us informed if they do decide to film you!

Acer - we are about the same stage and I have nothing done on the nursery either. We are changing all the windows upstairs and dry-lining the walls (hopefully over the next few weeks, fingers crossed) so I can't start any decorating till that's done. Time is starting to go by really quickly though, yikes, I hope I get everything done in time!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Can I join in? I am 39 and newly pg with our 2nd and my 3rd. My 2nd DD went to heaven so very caution this time around. 

Hey Polaris I have found you thanks for the PM earlier. LOL


----------



## Acer

Happy Birthday golcarlilly!! have a lovely day!

Meerkat...nope, no probs if it turns out to be a girl...not a big fan of pink and fru-fru anyway so the lil princess will grow up in jeans and t-shirts! *makes note to REALLY check the scene between the legs at next scan!!! 

polaris...think I'm about a week behind you at 25+2 today. 

OH is home now with stomach flu...hopefully I don't re-catch it, have been stearing clear of him and been using the guest bathroom and have been washing my hands every chance I get. lol.(HATE getting intimate with the bog!!)

Hi Csunshine! newbie here too!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Acer nice to be here!


----------



## Meerkat

Gol - Happy Birthday to yoohoo! :cake:

Acer - Hmmm I know what you mean, I'm not really a girly girl either. I think if I have a pink baby she'd prob be a little tomboy rather than a princess. But yer never can tell!!

Hi Csunshine and welcome :hi:

Been thinking more and more about my marginal placenta. I hope it goes up and doesn't slip down further. I was a fool yesterday and caved in to Google and scared myself a bit with what I read.

On a good note, I'm pretty sure now that it is :baby: that I can feel moving. I wasn't certain before but its getting stronger and its in the right place! How splendid! Ooh and I've just noticed I've moved into a new ticker box too 
:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## soon2b6

Hi Csunshine, good to meet you.
That central ticker box felt so significant to me, times marching on!!!
My cousin had a low placenta but it did move (however when she delivered a HUUUUUGE 10lb 4 whopper I think she wished it hadnt!!) I think they do usually move out of the way, as your uterus grows it grow up with the natural expansion (I think) hope yours does for you. 
Happy birthday Gol.


----------



## golcarlilly

HI everyone, thanks for the birthday wishes :) I had a lovely day, had visitors on and off all day and we went out for lunch to a local pub, got some lovely pressies and really enjoyed myself despite being so bloody old :rofl: 

Here is a pic of me on the big 40 yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







Me at 38 + 6 for bnb.jpg
File size: 81.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Marleysgirl

Old? Old? You're still two months younger than me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Marleysgirl said:


> Old? Old? You're still two months younger than me!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

soon2b6 said:


> That central ticker box felt so significant to me, times marching on!!!
> My cousin had a low placenta but it did move (however when she delivered a HUUUUUGE 10lb 4 whopper I think she wished it hadnt!!) I think they do usually move out of the way, as your uterus grows it grow up with the natural expansion (I think) hope yours does for you.
> Happy birthday Gol.

Thanks Soonie, Eek a 10lb 4 baby :nope: not for me thanks!!

Gol - Great pic, glad you had a nice day. You'll quickly get used to being 40 and just think the next biggie isn't for 10 whole years :happydance:


----------



## soon2b6

"Soon2b6 - Do you usually see an osteopath? Or just during your pregnancy?"

I havent managed to work out how to quote just a bit of a post but the above was by meerkat. No not generally, just 'cause I wonder if the c/sects could have been due in a small part to pelvic/spine misalignment??? Clutching at straws maybe???


----------



## Meerkat

soon2b6 said:


> "Soon2b6 - Do you usually see an osteopath? Or just during your pregnancy?"
> 
> I havent managed to work out how to quote just a bit of a post but the above was by meerkat. No not generally, just 'cause I wonder if the c/sects could have been due in a small part to pelvic/spine misalignment??? Clutching at straws maybe???

Ha maybe you are hoping!! :rofl: PS You can just delete the parts you don't want.


----------



## tillymum

Gol - Happy birthday for yesterday glad you had a good day, you don't look your age hun!

Well I'M OFFICIALLY ON MATERNITY LEAVE:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## polaris

Csunshine013 said:


> Can I join in? I am 39 and newly pg with our 2nd and my 3rd. My 2nd DD went to heaven so very caution this time around.
> 
> Hey Polaris I have found you thanks for the PM earlier. LOL

Hey Csunshine - really good to see you here! This is a lovely thread and all the girls here are great. It's nice that people are at different stages too. Looking forward to chatting more over the course of your pregnancy!


----------



## polaris

Congrats on maternity leave Tillymum!

Lovely picture Gol, you don't look 40 as others have said. I'm glad you had a nice day. Not too much longer to go now!!


----------



## ellie

:rofl: nice to see everyone in good spirits!!! gol - glad you had a good birthday, you look fab!
:wave: csunshine nice to see you!
just a quicky as am off to cornwall, exeter and dorset for the next week - just managed to sort out mobile broadband so 'might' be able to get online but doubt I will be allowed near BnB on our hol :rofl: its meant to be for 'emergency' directions, weather and things to do haha! Have a great weekend and week everyone (hooray tillysmum, you're now on long vacation!)


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks for the lovely welcome so honored to be here!

Gol you look beautiful!

I see Im pretty early around here hope your all doing well. I don't have much to report other than dr put me on progesterone suppositories twice a day and that they suck! My @@'s are sore but that will soon go away. I get my u/s on Aug 26th so not much of a wait. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ellie, tell him that it's vital for your well-being that you stay in touch with all of us :rofl:

I hope you get nice weather.


----------



## soon2b6

Have a good holiday Ellie, I am a bit jeaous, I love cornwall.
Tillymum, good news about mat leave, time for yourself, yay!!
Csunshine, you are obviously very patient, I hated waiting for the early scans, that has now transferred to hating waiting for the baby to come!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

soon2b6 said:


> Have a good holiday Ellie, I am a bit jeaous, I love cornwall.
> Tillymum, good news about mat leave, time for yourself, yay!!
> Csunshine, you are obviously very patient, I hated waiting for the early scans, that has now transferred to hating waiting for the baby to come!!!

:rofl:

I am not a patient person usually but the last time I was pg I didn't get a scan until almost 16wks and we couldn't see a heartbeat so that ended badly, but as you can see I am back and raring to go.LOL In the US they normally only give two us scans. One at 20wks and the second only if necessary to determine the size and position. LOL So very excited that I only have to wait a short time this time!


----------



## soon2b6

Blimey, 20 weeks is a long time to have to routinely wait for a first scan!!


----------



## Acer

PHWOAR Csunshine...only 2 scans the whole pregnancy?! Sheesh! I have to go every 4 weeks till the 30th week and then every 2 weeks due to age(I'm 36), once you hit 35 here you're automatically considered high-risk. TBH it freaked me out MORE to hear that I was high-risk just because I was 'already' 35 even tho I wasn't having any problems so in a way its a bit detremental IMO to some women (like me!) to hear 'high-risk'.

Anyway....anyone else feeling like the fridge and cupboards will never be full enuf?! I could eat EVERYTHING in sight today, no matter if sweet, hearty, fruity or junk!!! My only problem is this damn constipation!(soz...TMI!) :(


----------



## soon2b6

IKWYM, lol. The trouble is in my house Ive got 5 kids to compete with me, a multipack of crisps doesnt last 2 seconds, I took to eating cucumber (which I love BTW) they even get to that first!!
Its a shame they treat you as high risk just cause you are 36, I couldnt tell you if they do that here in the UK, Im high risk for lots of reasons (bp, overweight, previous c/sections) On the plus side though at least you get to see your baby lots and lots :)


----------



## Marleysgirl

Re the age & high risk thing ... I wasn't automatically considered high risk just because of my age (40), and even with a borderline BMI (30) was still only medium risk, they were happy to leave me under standard Community Midwife care.

It wasn't until an extra scan at 21 weeks (for research purposes) that they spotted a problem with Beanie's growth and my blood flow, and then I became high risk and transferred to the Clinicians.

My next scan is Wednesday, and they're deciding from scan to scan how often they want to see me. On the plus side, it means we get loads of photos of Beanie!

I just stuffed myself on toad-in-the-hole .........


----------



## soon2b6

I hope the scan goes well on Weds Marleysgirl. 
MMMM toad in the hole :munch:


----------



## PieMistress

Hope all goes well on Weds Marlesygirl :)

Fish, Chips & Beans for us tonight (with a few large chip shop pickled onions on the side, mmmmmm, LO is probably already addicted! I just cannot stay away from the jar!!)

It looks like bubs is smiling in my 20w scan pic, will get OH to transfer to a jpeg file so I can upload it :) Although we are on team yellow they TOTALLY avoided that area (deliberately as it's policy not to tell you the sex) at my scan so there wasn't even the chance for a sneaky peak or guess!

They don't consider you to be an older mum in Grampian until you are 38+ so I don't quite qualify for this one! (Will be 37 when bubs is due).

Hope all had good weekends! Had a lazy Saturday (watching 24) but went for a bike ride today as was lovely as sunny :)

x


----------



## Marleysgirl

PieMistress said:


> Fish, Chips & Beans for us tonight (with a few large chip shop pickled onions on the side, mmmmmm, LO is probably already addicted! I just cannot stay away from the jar!!)

I went through this stage! From about 12 weeks to 20 weeks, the pickled onions ruled! It was followed by a coleslaw craving, which is now wearing off.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies had a lovely weekend, didn't really do anything special just hung with DH and DD and cleaned house on Sunday. I am craving dill pickles LOL

I don't know if I told you I was going to surprise DH for our anniversary and tell him after I got my u/s well DH knows my cycle better than I do. LOL

He figured it out so now I'm not going to suprise him he knows all!! I will give him the pic for our baby for our anniversary.

I am also very hungry at this stage! I hate everything in site today. LOL I also got heartburn :dohh:


----------



## polaris

At least now that he knows you won't have to pretend everything is normal! I'm sure he is over the moon! 

I was so hungry for the whole of first tri, I just couldn't stop eating. I put on about 10 pounds in the first nine weeks because I just had to eat constantly!! Luckily it evened out in second tri!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Breaking news ...... breaking news ...... breaking news .......

The TV production company are definitely interested in using me for the programme, and they're coming up to film - probably tomorrow, and definitely on Wednesday at the hospital for my scan!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Will keep you all posted on when it's going to be aired (on BBC3) :D


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes now I don't have to pretend, but it just floored me that he knew what my cycle was. :dohh: I really didn't think he paid that much attention. LOL

Good Luck Marley hope you have a wonderful scan!


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl said:


> Breaking news ...... breaking news ...... breaking news .......
> 
> The TV production company are definitely interested in using me for the programme, and they're coming up to film - probably tomorrow, and definitely on Wednesday at the hospital for my scan!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Will keep you all posted on when it's going to be aired (on BBC3) :D

Wow that is really exciting. Good luck with the filming!!


----------



## Seity

polaris said:


> At least now that he knows you won't have to pretend everything is normal! I'm sure he is over the moon!
> 
> I was so hungry for the whole of first tri, I just couldn't stop eating. I put on about 10 pounds in the first nine weeks because I just had to eat constantly!! Luckily it evened out in second tri!

This is me. I can't stop eating. I've already gained 5 lbs since getting my BFP!

And Hi, I'm 36 and this is my first pregnancy.


----------



## soon2b6

Hi Seity, Im 36 too but on my 6th pregnancy (loooooonatic I know,lol)
Marleysgirlgirl, Hey exciting stuff and a lovely keepsake for baby!!
Csunshine - hey, no fair he guessed!!! At least you dont have to hide your dill pickles obsession now, lol.
Ive been feeling huge and very breathless the last few days, Im too big to really drive our van any more so that complicates things, it being the summer holidays and all. This baby is such a whopper I dont understand why either, all my others have been under 7 lbs????!!!! at my scan at 32 weeks the babys estimated weight was 6lbs 6ozs :wacko: and was measuring full term (arrgghh!) Oh well he/she might decide to come early :winkwink:


----------



## Csunshine013

Don't think I wont be using that to my advantage! I really want a DQ Blizzard today! I might have to have DH go get me one. LOL

Hope the baby isn't to big LOL My best friends 4th of 5 was 10lbs 6oz. I always teased her that he was a baby he was a toddler. LOL


----------



## Marleysgirl

Morning ladies ... I seem to be up early this morning, probably excited about today's prospects for filming! Or maybe it's the fact that they're coming to my house, and so I'm up early tidying & cleaning like mad :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOH Marleysgirl, good luck today!! how exciting bet you can't wait!!!


----------



## avabear73

Hello everybody! Haven't had time to post for a while, got a lot to catch up on!



> Hello, can I join too? I know I'm a bit late joining this thread, but I'm 38 and expecting my first baby, who seems very active at the moment!

Welcome Snowy :flower: It's so lovely feeling them wriggle about, isn't it? :cloud9:



> I have a "morphological" scan tommorrow

Hope it went well, Szaffi :baby:

Polaris - glad you enjoyed your holiday, as you say, once you get big it's much more difficult!



> What is the name of the breast pump you got cos I haven't got a clue what to get!

Mine is a medela swing. It's really good, but once I bought it I discovered I could have hired one from the hospital for a £10 deposit! It's handy anyway, and pretty easy to clean. Don't think I could ever go back to hand expressing now, it's so much faster with a pump! How did your AN classes go?

Ellie - congrats on starting the nursery! It makes it feel totally real, doesn't it? Oh and about people's reactions, I remember when I was pregnant someone said to me, "I hear congratulations are in order, was it planned or unplanned?" People are really odd sometimes :dohh: As for the pump, they're not scary at all ;) and you can always hand express ... I think though if you plan to BF you might find that there are times when you want hubby or grandma to feed the LO, or you might have a night out ... or like me, I don't want to BF in public, so will take some EBM with me in a bottle. If it's quite rare that you'll need to express milk, I'd just get a manual pump.

Acer - we were still doing our nursery at week 35 :dohh: We finished it, and less than 2 weeks later Finlay was born!!! I love the jungle theme, any chance of some photos when you're finished?

Marleys - so exciting that you'll be on the telly box!! Let us know when it will be on, can't wait to see it!! :happydance: Oh and sounds like you're nesting to me :thumbup:

Meerkat - congrats on the scan!! Don't worry if you do have to have a section, it's really not a big deal. The team who did mine were great and did a fantastic job. Hopefully though the cord will move up and you won't have to worry about it.

Gol - a very belated happy birthday! Hope you had a great day :hugs:

CSunshine03 - welcome to the thread :) It's a haven of common sense in here :) Sorry you didn't manage to surprise hubby, for all men can miss just about everything (well at least mine can), sometimes they are surprisingly perceptive!! :dohh:

Tillymum - congrats on the ML!!!! Relax and enjoy :happydance:

Pie - congrats on the scan. Nice to know that they don't consider us to be older mums till 38, we both skated under the radar there didn't we?! :happydance:

Seity - welcome! :flower:

soon2b6 - wow 6lbs already? A nice healthy bouncing baby! :baby:



Our news ...

Finlay had his feeding tube removed on Monday (was his last tube) ... and today we go to Parentcraft ... Finlay is coming home this week!! Should be Thursday, we stay at Parentcraft for 2 nights then he is discharged and our little boy will finally be coming home! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Parentcraft is a great thing, we get a room at the hospital where we stay with Finlay and look after him, but we are still in the unit, so we can get support from the staff. You can stay 1 night or 2, and we're going for 2 since it's our first baby. I can't wait, I'm just off to pack up our stuff and do some last minute tidying, because the next time I'm in the house, our little boy will be with us :baby: :happydance:

Oh and we tried BF last night - Finlay was a PRO!! He knew exactly what to do and latched on right away. I need a bit more practice, but he was fantastic! :cloud9:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Absolutely fantastic news about Finlay going home next week!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ava FAB news about Finlay coming home :happydance: and congrats on the BF!! bet you are over the moon!! :hugs:


----------



## soon2b6

Ava :hugs: That is fantastic news!!!! I had been wondering how you were all doing. 

C sunshine - 10lb 6oz :huh: OMG, toddler indeed!! no I would like a BABY please!! LOL


----------



## tillymum

Ava -:happydance::happydance: Fantastic news about Finlay you must be so excited to get him home, sounds like he's doing really well too, it's brilliant that you get to spend your first 2 nights with him in the hospital too.

Marleysgirl - Good luck with your filming - how cool is that! and hope everything goes well with your scan tomorrow. 

Welcome Seity and Csunshine:hi: 

Well i'm officially on maternity leave - woo hoo! and today is my first day of deciding 'ummm what will I do today?' and i'm making the most of it too 

I did my 3 pre-natal classes which went really well, and I feel so much more prepared for what is ahead.

The 'all-day' class on Saturday was shortened due to swine flu precautions, but the covered the necessary stuff like the stages of labor, what to expect, when to go to hospital, pain relief options and after the birth. Unfortunately as the class was shortened they didn't do the parenting class but they did say that they go through everything in the hospital after the birth and have a good home support system too which i'm relieved about. DH found it very useful too - as I think he was starting to stress about what to do and what to expect, and he's grateful for being a male! I was hell bent on getting an epidural before the class, but now I think i'll see how it goes, and try out the other pain relief options.

Yesterdays classes were excellent too, I did a class on self help skills for labor, which covered exercises, breathing, relaxation and pelvic floor exercises pre and post birth, and what to expect down there after the birth and how to treat it - all a bit gross, which to be honest if you knew about it before you became pregnant you might think twice :shock:, though i'm glad I now know what to expect.

Then I did a breast feeding class, which was really good and I feel more prepared for that too, and how to hold the baby etc, so now and I'm to give it a try. The MW did say that there is no need to bring a breast pump or bottles to the hospital as they supply everything while you are there, which was good to know. And she advised not to use a breast pump for 2 weeks after the birth (unless you have a prem baby) as it can cause over production of milk, so i'm going to wait until after i've had junior before I buy a pump in case, baby doesn't latch on or I don't produce enough milk.

So all in all I'm in a very calm and relaxed mood right now - Im off to buy an exercise ball to encourage baby to drop!


----------



## Acer

So happy for you Ava! sounds like its all falling into place! (and I'll get piccies up as soon as we are even REMOTELY close to finishing...that could be weeks still tho!lol. think it'll end up like you guys-last minute renovation!)

Marleysgirl...have fun in front of the camera today! 

sheesh...hard to keep up on here!! lol. Can't remember who said it but the comment "its a haven of common sense in here" sounds exactly like what i need today!! Have been reading too many books and too much internet crap lately and have started stressing....big time. Yesterday evening I had to forced myself to clear my head...wandered aimlessly through the garden(we have a big property) and ended up sitting for an hour watching a hedgehog munch on his dinner. I read about BFing, I read about babies not sleeping, about realtionships on the brink because of newborns...and even tho I know that all is well with DH and me...I am FREAKING!!! :( Silly...but please, someone in this safe haven of knowledgeable beings...tell me its normal ((even at our age!!!LOL)) to be p*ssing my pants!! I have run a successful business, dealt with thousands of people from around the world....but the thought of having this little being dependant on me....EEEEEK!!!

OK...rant over..phew..just needed to get it out before i explode! Thanx for listening!

(Tillymum....*sigh* I wish I was in the place you are now...realxed and comfy!! Good for you!)


----------



## Csunshine013

You ladies are the best!!!! I mean that!

You all ROCK!

Ava so happy for you! BF can be very trying at times. LOL just hang in there you will soon have all the practice you'll need. LOL

Oh and about my friend she went on to have another baby after the wopper. LOL but he was only about 8lbs LOL I wouldn't have another one. :wacko:

Nothing new here just ready to go for my scan and it's so far away!!:growlmad:

You ladies towards the end are so fortunate!! I wish I was there! Well maybe not I really like the 2nd Tri part, cause then people know you pg and it's a bit more fun. LOL

Good luck and enjoy the rest of you pg.


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Ava - I'm so pleased to hear that Finlay is coming home soon. The parentcraft sounds like a really good idea, you get to be with him but have the safety net of all of the medical staff on call if necessary. That's brilliant news that he's taking to BF so well.

Tillymum - yay for maternity leave! Glad that the antenatal classes were good, you sound really well-prepared and ready for baby.

Acer - I actually think for me it has still not properly sunk in that I'm going to be taking home a little baby in November. I mean I know I'm pregnant, I feel very bonded with baby inside of me and love feeling movements etc, but it's still going to be such a huge change when he/she is finally here. I have my moments of panic too, believe me! I think it is only natural, but I'm sure we will be absolutely fine when it comes down to it. I know what you mean about being a bit older, it can feel like everyone thinks you should know everything because you're in your 30s whereas in actual fact I haven't a clue about babies! 

Marleysgirl - hope the filming went well - keep us informed!

Csunshine - hope the first tri goes by nice and quickly for you. I remember so well how much time dragged by in the early days. At least you don't have too long to wait till your scan though.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Seity

Ava - That's great news about your baby!

Marleysgirl - Have fun with the filming. Very exciting.

Csunshine - I know what you mean, this first trimester is just dragging on. I have a dating scan tomorrow, so I really hope to see the heartbeat and that everything is OK with the little one. Assuming all is well, we plan to tell our parents the good news. After that we can decide if we'll start telling friends or not. Knowing my husband, I'm thinking we'll tell.


----------



## Csunshine013

Seity you should be able to see enough to confirm and quiet all your anxieties. LOL I am sitting here wishing the next three weeks away. LOL so I can have a pic of our lo. I have told a few people but not many. I told my Dad and his wife my two best friends and a couple other special people but I won't be sharing with many more until I get past the 12wk mark.

DH wont tell anybody. LOL he is a very private person and doesn't share with many people.


----------



## Meerkat

tillymum said:


> I did a class on self help skills for labor, which covered exercises, breathing, relaxation and pelvic floor exercises pre and post birth, and what to expect down there after the birth and how to treat it - all a bit gross, which to be honest if you knew about it before you became pregnant you might think twice :shock:, though i'm glad I now know what to expect.

Tillysmum - Makes me wince just thinking about it :ignore: I shall put it out of my mind for the time being!
PS Its good that you said your OH found the classes useful, I was wondering about that. 

Ava - :happydance::happydance: Wow fantastic news about Finlay coming home!! I'm sooo pleased for you chick x

Hi Seity and welcome :hi: Bet you can't wait to tell the parents your fab news!

Marleysgirl - Good luck with everything - there's a lot going on this week for you isn't there!

Acer - I think you're right it's scarey being a first time mum and especially at our age after all these years of freedom to do whatever we want. And maybe its also the fear of the unknown. :shrug: But I think the fact that you're even thinking about it shows that you'll be a lovely caring Mum :hugs:

Csunshine - The first tri drags like nothing else doesn't it. TBH, even now I feel as if I've been pg for an eternity already and I'm not even halfway yet!! :haha:

Hope everyone's well! I'm cream crackered this week for some reason, might be because we had a busy weekend at the inlaws. Thankfully me and DH have a week off work next week. So *if the weather is kind* we'll hopefully be able to get some sailing in and some long summer walks... Not holding my breath then!!


----------



## soon2b6

Wishing for sunshine for you Meerkat!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Well, I hope that I portrayed "older mums" in a good light during yesterday's interview! I was asked things like what I think the advantages are of being older, and what the drawbacks might be, whether I think my age has affected things, stuff like that.

Today was meant to be more interviews and filming of my scan, but the crew have had to high-tail it to the other side of the country as one of the other interviewees has gone into labour! Good luck to her, don't think I'd want to be filmed at that point!

Hopefully they'll return in the next week to conclude, but we're going to attend the scheduled scan anyway as it's important for us and baby. It'll be interesting to see if he's still measuring small, or whether he has indeed had a major growth spurt - it certainly feels like he has to me :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Meerkat we spend all this time wishing it would go faster in the ttc months and then the first few month we are actually pg and then at the end we don't want it come because we'll miss out bumps in our tummy's LOL typical woman can't make up her mind. LOL

Marley sounds like you had an eventful day. 

Me just went home last night made the biggest pot of spagetti and had two helpings. LOL I saved some for lunch today as well. LOL

I am so hungry atm hope I can hold off until lunch I forget to pack me snacks. I have an apple that I must bring back from lunch with me! 

Nothing much else going on here just the normal 1st tri wishing it would speed up. LOL

Hope you ladies are having a lovely day!


----------



## Marleysgirl

For today's scan we had three doctors and two midwives - I think it was the excitement of a film crew being there! But the crew got diverted to another mum-to-be, and the doctors seemed kinda disappointed ....

Beanie is just fine - he's still small, measuring around 25 weeks (two weeks behind) but growing appropriately. My placenta & the amniotic sac are both looking good too. They're switching me onto fortnightly scans now.

Scan piccy, in his "I'm going to be a boxer" pose ...

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/27weekscan.jpg


----------



## soon2b6

Thats good news then if baby is growing appropriately, lovely clear picture, I wont be messing with him,LOL. Shame about the tv bods not filming your scan today. I dont think I would want a camera crew at the birth either.


----------



## Seity

Glad to hear the baby is growing like it should. I got my scan today, so I made the scan picture my avatar. I'm right where I expected to be and there was a nice strong heartbeat, so we've told the family and friends.


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl - lovely scan pic, good news that baby is growing and that placenta is looking healthy. LOL at the doctors wanting to be on TV!

Seity - congrats on your scan results. Such a good feeling that everything is going well. How did your family and friends react to the news?


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh every time I come on here we have more newbies! Welcome one and all!! :) 

Marleys the scan pic is fab! I am so jealous you get to see you LO so often!! Have you found out when documentary is scheduled to be aired yet? I am so excited to see it!

Nothing to report from me yet, had MW appt yesterday and all is well, LO is 3/5 engaged which is good especially with it being my second but that's it! she didn't mention anything about a sweep which I am pleased about cos I don't want one! She suggested I mention that it is my due date when I see the mw for my cupping on Friday cos they can apparently use the treatment to help bring on labour - worth a try! 

Hope everyone is ok today :)


----------



## tillymum

Marleys girl - Glad to hear your scan went well, v. cute pic - will the film crew come along to your next scan? Your LO could be famous before he/she is even born!

Seity - congrats on the scan and seeing hb, it's always such a relief to see that it is where it should be and growing well.

Gol - what is cupping?

Got a class today on how to use a tens machine, and then getting one to rent from the hospital. Also seeing MW so hopefully baby is growing properly. I am also trying to see if she can book me in for a scan next week, as another MW seemed to think I need one about now as they should be checking to see if my fibroid has grown as could cause problems/obstructions at birth. 

Hope all are well!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Gol, I suspect that "cupping" isn't what I think it might be - I'd have expected a homeopathist (sp?) to carry this out, rather than a midwife? I've got vague memories of Gwyneth Paltrow pictured after a cupping session, red circular marks on her back, it's meant to be an alternative to acupuncture .... Nah, you must mean something else, I reckon. Good luck for the next few days though, I hope things go as planned!

Don't hold your breath on the tellyprog ladies - I found out that it's not likely to be aired till very late in 09 or early 2010. By then I'll probably look back and go "You really had no idea" as I'll have had Beanie by then :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning ladies oh my Gol your getting very close! Good luck I bet your so excited!

Marley don't worry about the program I am sure it will great when ever it shows! Great scan pic!

Polaris how are you today?

I know there are many other ladies on here but I am having pregnancy brain and can't remember anything sorry.


----------



## _Vicky_

Hi ladies - can I join?

My name is Vicky and I am 36 and 13 weeks pregnant with twins. I had my second scan on monday and all looks fine - I got some fab NT measurements (1.1mm and 1.4mm) but am now having a real stress about the blood results (boo) 

I know that bloods arent accurate for multiples and my age puts me automatically in high risk blah blah but keep jumping out of my skin when my phone goes!!!! 

AAAARRGGHHHHH - just when you jump a hurdle you have the next one to stress over.

Anyway sorry not a very cheery first post on this thread I am usually a lot more upbeat and positive but today is a worrysome day.

On a good note I had a cup of coffee today I have avoided it totally in first tri but am going to have one cup a day from now on - pure bliss!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope to chat to you soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## soon2b6

Hi Vicky and welcome, the first twins on the thread as far as Im aware. 
Sorry your blood tests are giving you hassle, such a shame after a good NT result.
Enjoy your coffee!! :)


----------



## polaris

Hey ladies,
how is everyone today?

Well I have been exhausted all week. It is like my first trimester tiredness is back with a vengeance. It is hard to get through the day at work and all I want to do when I get home is snooze. I think baby must be having a growth spurt at the moment. The spots are back too, boo, they had cleared up completely, but now they're back with a vengeance, so hormones must be going mad again! 

Gol - I can't believe you are so close to meeting your LO!! It is so exciting!! As other ladies have already asked, what is cupping? I was racking my brains trying to think of anything but I have no idea. Hope it brings on labour anyway!!

Vicky - welcome to the thread. And congratulations on your twins!! My SIL had twin girls in March, they are absolutely adorable! Hard work though, although she is lucky, they are very easy babies. Sorry to hear you are stressing about the blood test results, but it's really good news that your nuchal measurements were so good. I'm sure everything will be fine.

Csunshine - LOL, pregnancy brain setting in already, what are you going to be like by the time you get to my stage?

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Csunshine013

polaris said:


> Hey ladies,
> how is everyone today?
> 
> Well I have been exhausted all week. It is like my first trimester tiredness is back with a vengeance. It is hard to get through the day at work and all I want to do when I get home is snooze. I think baby must be having a growth spurt at the moment. The spots are back too, boo, they had cleared up completely, but now they're back with a vengeance, so hormones must be going mad again!
> 
> Gol - I can't believe you are so close to meeting your LO!! It is so exciting!! As other ladies have already asked, what is cupping? I was racking my brains trying to think of anything but I have no idea. Hope it brings on labour anyway!!
> 
> Vicky - welcome to the thread. And congratulations on your twins!! My SIL had twin girls in March, they are absolutely adorable! Hard work though, although she is lucky, they are very easy babies. Sorry to hear you are stressing about the blood test results, but it's really good news that your nuchal measurements were so good. I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> Csunshine - LOL, pregnancy brain setting in already, what are you going to be like by the time you get to my stage?
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.


Lord help me I hope pregnancy brain is one of the side effects that comes and goes. LOL Polaris can't believe it's been 14wks since we met boy does the time fly by. I think it will slow down now I'm over here. LOL


Hello Vicky, that's my name to only Vickie. LOL How exciting to have twins! When did you find out that you were having twins? Hope all is going well.


----------



## _Vicky_

soon2b6 said:


> Hi Vicky and welcome, the first twins on the thread as far as Im aware.
> Sorry your blood tests are giving you hassle, such a shame after a good NT result.
> Enjoy your coffee!! :)

Morning!!! I am feeling a LOT more positive today lol - there is no reason why the bloods will come back bad - just hate the waiting lol I AM the most impatient person in the world. 



polaris said:

> Vicky - welcome to the thread. And congratulations on your twins!! My SIL had twin girls in March, they are absolutely adorable! Hard work though, although she is lucky, they are very easy babies. Sorry to hear you are stressing about the blood test results, but it's really good news that your nuchal measurements were so good. I'm sure everything will be fine.




Csunshine013 said:

> Hello Vicky, that's my name to only Vickie. LOL How exciting to have twins! When did you find out that you were having twins? Hope all is going well.

 Hi Vickie xx We are VERY excited!!! wheeeeeeeee - I had a bleed early on so had a scan at 6+5 and there they told me (scan pic in my sig) and now I think it was a good thing as we could see for sure they are fraternals at such an early stage where as it was more difficult to assess this at 13 weeks. Also gave us more time to get my head round it xxxxx

Hope you are all having a lovely morning - I feel GREAT today I have been doing things at a million miles an hour today and cant wait to clear out the nursery tomorrow - WHOOP WHOOP. My sister is giving us loads of stuff and my mum is starting to bring it over on wednesday I cant wait!!!!!!!

Thanks my sis has three year old twins (and a six year old eek) the girl is soooo easy but the boy well lol lets just say if I have two like him I will never be going back to work again!!!! hehe


----------



## Marleysgirl

Just wanted to pop on and say "Hi" to our newest oldie & first multiple (well, first I've seen!), Vicky :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

AAARGH IT IS MY DUE DATE!!!!!!

Cupping is a form of acupuncture where they put small glass suction cups on you 

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3879447.stm

I always read all the posts on here but by the time I get to the end I have forgotten the first one I read :dohh: so please don't think I am ignoring you all - just my prg brain can't cope LOL


----------



## _Vicky_

Marleysgirl said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say "Hi" to our newest oldie & first multiple (well, first I've seen!), Vicky :wave:


heheheheh hellooooooo .........



golcarlilly said:

> AAARGH IT IS MY DUE DATE!!!!!!

OMG OMG how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sooooo wishing you lots of luck for today - I was born on the day I was due - am a bit naive with your stage of pregnancy but have you had any imminent signs yet? eeekkkkkk so very excited for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

golcarlilly said:


> AAARGH IT IS MY DUE DATE!!!!!!
> 
> Cupping is a form of acupuncture where they put small glass suction cups on you

Wow, I was right with my guess of what it is :happydance: Enjoy the session!

And when would you like us to start with sending labour vibes? Today? Tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## soon2b6

Gol, the full moon didnt work then?? Hope you go into labour soon, any signs as yet?
Vicky, glad youre feeling more positive today. Twins obviously run in the family.
Polaris - you know what to do about the spots - Chocolate he he he.
Ava, thinking of you yesterday, hope it went well bringing Finlay home and I hope he isnt too much of a night owl!!


----------



## tillymum

Ohhh happy due date GOL!! - How exciting hope things start soon for you!

Polaris - re tiredness this came back to me at 32wks along with another of my 1st tri symptoms of constant burping/hunger and feeling bleugh!

Welcome Vicki and twins - good luck with your blood results.

As for me i'm just stressing out that my baby isn't growing and the 'system' is too busy to care!

However the sun is shining - wonders never cease so i'm going to make the mos t of it!


----------



## golcarlilly

No signs as yet :( 

Send me labour dust right away please LOL!!


----------



## soon2b6

Gol - for you 
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:

Tillymum, what makes you think baby isnt growing properly? (sorry if Ive missed something from earlier)


----------



## Marleysgirl

https://www.themestore.net/fairy_dust/images/fairy_dust.jpg

:kiss:​


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh loads of labour dust from us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Lots and lots (was looking for a good pic but couldnt find one)

Its a lovely afternoon here and want to bin work for the afternoon and sit in the garden with a cider and ice (I miss my cider) but think work and appletise will have to do.

Am off into town tomorrow to try and find a funky dress for a do next weekend - EEEKKKKK not looking forward to it at all as am already the size of two houses!!!


----------



## tillymum

soon2b6 said:


> Tillymum, what makes you think baby isnt growing properly? (sorry if Ive missed something from earlier)

Baby hasn't grown since my last MW apt - I've written a thread in the main 3rd tri section called 'no growth'? 

Trying to remain positive 8-[

Lots of Labor dust your way GOL :dust::dust::dust::dust: I think I'll keep some for myself too so I can have baby in my arms soon


----------



## soon2b6

Tillymum, Just had a read of the thread, cant really add much to what has been said already, the tape measure method can be inaccurate, and it may just be your little bun is cooked and will come sooner rather than later, my first was 37 weeks and was a small baby anyway, so heres hoping. I hope the scan goes well on Monday, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

GO GOL!!!!!! LOADS OF LABOUR DUST!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Seity

Gol - Lots of labor :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PieMistress

Here's my tuppence worth Gol! Hope it works and you come back with some baby news and piccys! xxx

:dust:
O:)
:dust:
O:)
:dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Do you feel it yet Gol? Hope you have that baby soon!!!:thumbup:


----------



## polaris

Loads of labour vibes coming your way Gol. Hope things start to happen soon! Can't wait for you to finally meet baby!


----------



## Marleysgirl

I see Gol's online at the moment, so I'm guessing there's no news yet .....


----------



## avabear73

I'm playing catch up again ... :rofl:

Marleys, Gol, soon2b6, tillymum, Acer, CSunshine, Polaris, Seity, Meerkat: Thanks :hugs:

Tillymum - sounds like you are really prepared and your AN classes sound pretty thorough. Can't believe you are so close, just a couple of weeks to go, how exciting!! On the subject of growth - did you get a growth scan or is it just measurements by the MW that makes you worry?

Acer - it's perfectly normal to be worried! But it's amazing how quickly things kick in ... I would have sworn that I'd be a nervous wreck but something just clicked and it just feels a lot easier than I thought it would. So will you, I bet. :hugs:

CSunshine - I loved 2nd tri, the sickness and tiredness of 1st tri had gone and 3rd was tiring, but 2nd was lovely ... I agree with Meerkat, the 1st tri dragged a bit, I think it's waiting for the first scan, and not being able to tell people that makes it feel so long!

Marleys - love your scan pic and great that he's growing appropriately. :happydance: Hope we don't have to wait until 2010 for the documentary, I can't wait to see it!!!

Seity - congrats on your scan, bet it was a lot of fun telling everyone!

Gol - hoping you go into labour soon! I haven't heard of the cupping treatment before, sounds good though. So exciting that any day now the thread will have a new baby!! :happydance: Sorry I missed your due date, I hope you've made sure one of your text buddies will keep us updated when you go into labour!!

Vicky - welcome! :) Twins .. very exciting!!! Amazing that your sister has twins as well!

Soon2b6 - thanks, he's great, a fab little sleeper, 4 hours solid at a time! Result!



As for us, Finlay came home on Thursday :cloud9: He's fantastic, has his Dad's calm temperament. The BF was really sore, so for now I'm expressing and occasionally BF with a nipple shield, but I don't want to carry on with the shield indefinitely because I've heard it can cause a reduction milk production, which I really don't want. Am hoping that I can build up to BF fully by continuing to express and gradually introducing BF a little at a time. Doing it at every feed was just really sore, which I know is partly down to my poor technique, it's certainly not his, he's brilliant, especially when you consider he's premature! He's happy to feed on bottle, breast or with the nipple shield - amazing really. Guess he just likes his grub whatever way it's presented to him! LOL!

Anyway he's getting on great, we're just about to pop him in the pram and go for a walk since it's a nice day.

Oh and on another happy note ... I put on 3 stone when I was pregnant but by the time I left hospital, 2 stone had gone (yes seriously, even with such a tiny baby!) and now I weigh only 11lbs more than I did when I fell pregnant (I think it's been all the running about), which is good, losing 3 stone was really daunting. 

Right am caught up again, how do I always manage to fall so far behind?!!


----------



## soon2b6

Hi Ava, Glad to hear your all home now :hugs: BF can be a bit of a trial, but its clear youre no quitter, good on ya!! 
As for losing all that weight - well, you can fall out with people you know, LOL, no seriously thats great, 11lbs sounds soooo much more achieveable than 3 stone.


----------



## _Vicky_

avabear73 said:


> I'm playing catch up again ... :rofl:
> 
> As for us, Finlay came home on Thursday :cloud9: He's fantastic, has his Dad's calm temperament. The BF was really sore, so for now I'm expressing and occasionally BF with a nipple shield, but I don't want to carry on with the shield indefinitely because I've heard it can cause a reduction milk production, which I really don't want. Am hoping that I can build up to BF fully by continuing to express and gradually introducing BF a little at a time. Doing it at every feed was just really sore, which I know is partly down to my poor technique, it's certainly not his, he's brilliant, especially when you consider he's premature! He's happy to feed on bottle, breast or with the nipple shield - amazing really. Guess he just likes his grub whatever way it's presented to him! LOL!
> 
> Anyway he's getting on great, we're just about to pop him in the pram and go for a walk since it's a nice day.
> 
> Oh and on another happy note ... I put on 3 stone when I was pregnant but by the time I left hospital, 2 stone had gone (yes seriously, even with such a tiny baby!) and now I weigh only 11lbs more than I did when I fell pregnant (I think it's been all the running about), which is good, losing 3 stone was really daunting.
> 
> Right am caught up again, how do I always manage to fall so far behind?!!

ohohohoh lovely to read your post reassured me on loads of counts!!

ANd LOVING your choice of name we are having Fynn for boy one (dont know which flavours they are yet so picked two of each lol)


----------



## franny_k

Hi - just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Fran, live just outside Rochdale am 36 and expecting my first. Am happy, scared, nervous, excited and, thankfully, just getting over the worst of my MS and tiredness (although I did have a 21/2 hour nap yesterday!). Been reading through the posts and it's nice to mix with people at different stages of pregnancy to see what I'm going to face in the forthcoming months. So...hello! :howdy:


----------



## _Vicky_

Welcome Franny - 36 is a fabulous age imo lol - and we are due around the same time.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Well girls I am dreading the 'you are high risk' phonecall today - they told me if I am high risk I would get a call 'within a week' and my scan was last monday. Soo am just hoping the phone remains silent today. Whats the betting I get a million sales calls today though AARRGGHHHH!!!!

Gol - Any labour news yet????????????? Sending MORE labour dust your way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, 

No news from me yet I'm afraid!! I am getting soooooooo bored now!!! I have even resorted to watching Jeremy Kyle this morning!! 

Ava you sound to be doing so well with Finlay :hugs: 

Welcome to more new ladies, this thread is mega busy these days!! 

Not up to much today, daren't go too far now just in case by some miracle I do go into labour this century :rofl:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Oh Gol, poor you, must be terrible just waiting around for labour to start ........... Remind me I said when it's my turn! Have you thought of going for a wander around M&S or B&Q, I read somewhere that if your waters break in stores like that, you get a hamper of goodies!

Welcome Franny, you found the rest of us then! Off to read your buddy thread now too. :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah I heard that too, about M & S anyway! I fancy a trip to the simply food store that recently opened near me but I just know I will need to re-mortgage if I do LOL


----------



## tillymum

Gol - Hope he starts to make some movement soon sending more labor vibes your way! :dust:

Welcome Franny your symptoms should start to improve now you are in 2nd Tri.

Vicki - hope you don't get the phone call and everything is ok.

Ava - so happy you have Finlay back home with you :happydance: and good for you on perservering with BF. 
On the topic of me measuring small MW's measurements have only increased by 1cm in 4wks and I know myself I haven't grown, bump is still small and no change over last number of wks. I'm such a worrier that I won't relax until I know for sure everything is ok as alot can go wrong in the last weeks. Baby decided to be quiet this weekend just to add to my worry, spent the weekend poking it and doing twice daily hb checks using my doppler! Got a growth scan booked for this evening, which hopefully will reassure me that I'm just worrying/panicking about nothing!
I think baby dropped a bit this weekend too, so hopefully he/she is gearing up for an early exit! Which I very much doubt!

I'm trying to motivate myself for a trip to IKEA right now, not sure i'm in the mood for it .... maybe another cup of tea before I go!


----------



## Marleysgirl

You have to motivate yourself to go to Ikea, Tilly?

I have to find a reason not to go :rofl:

Hope your growth scan shows everything to be okay, could just be a smaller baby like mine :hugs:


----------



## tillymum

Yes need some motivation to stick to buying just the things I need cos I know my credit card will get bit more of a bashing that it needs. Funny thing is DH develops an allergic reaction to the place driving into the car park - talk about a mood change he hates the place! but thankfully he's working today.

Thanks - Hoping it is just a small baby, my MIL has said to me since the day she found out I was pregnant that I'll have a massive baby cos all DH's side have big babies, she even said it again this weekend - so I REALLY want to prove her wrong!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi everyone, I've not been on for a couple of days and I see its been manic here!! I've read 5 pages of posts to catch up again! :haha:

:hi: Hi Vicky and Franny and welcome. And our first twins, how fab x

Gol - I can't belive your due date has come and gone already. Wow! Sending oodles of labour dust your way hon.

Ava - So glad Finlay's home with you and lovely that you're taking him out in the pram. And good on you for losing all that weight already, how did you do it?? :shrug: Amazing!

Tillysmum - Hope the scan goes ok tonight. :hugs:

Had a lovely sunny weekend and spent most of it sailing and eating which is great. I can feel LO moving a lot more now which is reassuring as there seemed to be a quiet spell for a while.

Where is this buddy thread you all keep talking about? Am I missing something? lol


----------



## Marleysgirl

tillymum said:


> Thanks - Hoping it is just a small baby, my MIL has said to me since the day she found out I was pregnant that I'll have a massive baby cos all DH's side have big babies, she even said it again this weekend - so I REALLY want to prove her wrong!

Is your MIL that bad? :rofl: I was a small baby (well, average for the time, 6lb) and OH was large (over 9lb) so we're not sure what that means for our Beanie!



Meerkat said:


> Where is this buddy thread you all keep talking about? Am I missing something? lol

Nope. Nothing. We're not buddies, we all hate each other really. :winkwink:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Franny welcome!

Ava so glad to hear Finlay is home and eating! :thumbup: I know that BF is hard but the end result is an awesome connection and healthy baby. I BF DD until she was 13mnth old. :blush: mainly because it was less expensive than formula. She was a great baby too.

Gol can't wait to hear when you go into labour sending loads of labour vibes!!!!

Meerkat sound like you had a lovely weekend.

To all you other lovely ladies hope your doing well! 

Me I am just waiting not so patiently for my scan in two weeks. :nope: I got feeling down over the weekend and found a HPT and on Saturday morning I poas just to make sure it was real and I wasn't imagining it. LOL :dohh: I'm ready for the gas to to be gone though. LOL


----------



## franny_k

Ah...I feel like I've found my "board"! Thanks for the welcomes and it's so interesting to hear what's going on with everyone.

Vicky - fingers crossed that all you get are double glazing phonecalls today!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ..........

Was your phone silent today? (fingers crossed)


----------



## ellie

hey guys! :wave:
back from sunny dorset (well some of the time anyway), it was great! had lots of fun, went out on several boat trips (angsted a bit about whether or not it was 'safe' particularly the speedboat trip round Padstow bay and the rib across the Jurassic Coast!) but did it and had great fun. Very relaxing! Except the car developed a wierd rattle which had to be fixed today .... I seem to have to take it in every couple of weeks, it's very very annoying :hissy: :hissy:

and so much has been going on! i can't work out how to view previous pages to catch up on everyone's news whilst typing .... :dohh:

C'mon Gol! we're all on tenterhooks! :rofl: the hamper is a good plan, I've heard that - you could be the one to find out if it's true :rofl:

Hope all goes well tonight Tilly - I'm sure it will. my SIL had something similar and had several growth scans in the last weeks and 'concern was expressed' but she felt that they were just being over cautious, in fact her LO has always been super healthy and scarily forward (he's now 2 1/2), they're still saying he's small for his age even now! Bloody statistics and figures ... not sure they always help .... 
having said that I have my first MW appt on Thursday (since 8 wks anyway) I'm kinda worried as I don't really think I have a 'bump' that has grown much (I just look fat, at least that's what people say), and I'm not sure I can feel LO more than I could (he/she often has quiet days, then a few active days) - does anyone else find it hard to discern whether it's stronger or not? I'm probably concentrating too much on it and not keeping a journal to look back on and compare! (oops)

Ava that sounds so fantastic! You're doing brilliantly and you and Finlay sound so strong and determined and in love! Awww! You're an inspiration! :hugs:

And Hi :wave: Franny and other new people!


----------



## ellie

Hey that was my 1,000th post!!! does that deserve a :cake: heheh


----------



## Seity

So much going on, it's hard to keep up with it all.
FX'd you go into labor soon Gol!
Happy 1000th post ellie! Sounds like you had a nice trip.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi Ellie, and welcome back - I'm glad you had some good weather. Did you get a pasty whilst in Padstow? There's a delicious pasty shop on a corner .... years since I was there, but I bet it's still popular! Congrats on the 1000th post, btw, you gabby mare :D

I'm glad you mentioned your bump's activity level. Nobody's mentioned keeping a note of this to me, they simply ask "Is he still active?" when I go for my scans. Some days Beanie seems pretty docile, others I can feel him constantly - and I'm not sure whether that's his differing levels of activity, or whether he's just opting to punch a different (less sensitive) part of my body, eg behind the placenta!


----------



## polaris

Hey everyone! Wow you have all been busy chatting - nice to see this thread so busy!

Gol - still sending lots of labour vibes your way!!

Tilly - I hope the scan goes well, let us know how you get on.

Franny - Welcome to the thread, this is one of my favourite parts of B&B - everyone is just lovely!

Ellie - sounds like you had a lovely time. Good luck with midwife appointment on Thursday - I'm sure you are worrying about nothing, I am really only starting to look pregnant instead of just fat in the past couple of weeks. I know what you mean about baby's movement varying too - some days he/she seems really active but then other days much less. But it does also depend what position he/she is lying in. At the moment I'm getting lots of 'internal' kicks as though baby is kicking at the exit route, LOL! Somewhat uncomfortable actually, I preferred some of the other positions!

Csunshine - oh I remember so well how time drags by in those early days. But before you know it will be time for your scan.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## franny_k

Well today has been another mammoth EATATHON! There is not enough space, nor would I inflict the boredom of having to read my uninspiring menu, but I am beginning to worry about this. I mean, is it normal to feel CONSTANTLY hungry? I'm trying hard to be sensible and to eat healthily but sometimes I just want to eat rubbish. I'm getting my five a day with few problems, plus my calcium and protein intake is good but I'm simply eating too much. Any advice? Or should I just get on with the scoffing and worry about shifting the flab once I've given birth? I'm about to embark on my exercise regime again, having given up totally during first tri due to exhaustion and sickness, but am worried that exercise will just make me more hungry! 

Whatever advice you can give will be gratefully received - and probably whilst I'm eating a sandwich of some description!


----------



## _Vicky_

heheh @Franny - I was like that for a few weeks seems to have eased off now and am happy with just three meals. ALthough I would KILL for a chocolate eclair today - good job oh has the car or I would be going to tesco right now hehehehe

Sounds like a fab holiday Ellie and Gol - no news aarrgghhhhh must be sooo frustrating!!!!!!!

What happens if you go into labour in Harrods? or Tiffanys? hmmmmm worth a trip just to see maybe hehehe

I didnt get the dreaded call from the hospital yesterday (had bloods for downs taken 8 days ago they call 'in a week' if you are high risk and post letter if you are low risk) however I cant take the wait and uncertainty so I am calling them this morning - I jumped out of my skin every time the phone rang yesterday so decided to take the initiative.

My pre pg BMI was 24.5 I dont smoke NT measurements were 1.1mm and 1.4mm at 13+1 so only thing against me is my age (36) - keep everything crossed for me at 9am ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Franny - don't worry about the constant eating, we've all been there. Some of us (me) are still there! But I've found that I'm now having to shrink my main meals, I can't eat a whole plateful (squashed stomach), so I need to graze all day just to keep up my calorie intake. Honest. That's my excuse, anyway! 

Vicky - I'm still crossing fingers for you, it's 9:40am, have you made the call yet? When you have, and you've jubilantly come on here and told us your statistical score, I'll scare you with mine .............


----------



## soon2b6

Hello Franny - I love the word EATATHON :haha: It eased off for me during tri 2 but now I get a bit hungry again, maybe boredom dunno, will have to watch it,he he. I try to walk as much as poss but I find that Im out of breath now in no time!! Yesterday took the childeren to the cinema and they (of course) wanted to have a seat at the very back, up looooooaaaaaads of stairs, I was not amused!! Excercising in tri 2 is a good idea I think, go for it!!
Vicky - hope your phone call went well this morning?
Ellie - holiday sounded good! but 1000 posts OMG well they say its good to talk,lol.
Tilly - how was the scan? Hope it put your mind at ease.

I have to see my consultant on Friday, should be discussing "the birth" and whether this baby is toooo big to come in the normal way or if it needs to be another c/section. I hope I can have a normal birth cause even though Ive had 2x c/s before (and there were no probs with the ops)for some reason the idea of a planned section terrifies me, oh well I will have to go with the flow I guess!!


----------



## _Vicky_

Marleysgirl said:


> Vicky - I'm still crossing fingers for you, it's 9:40am, have you made the call yet? When you have, and you've jubilantly come on here and told us your statistical score, I'll scare you with mine .............

Ooohhhhhh whats yours? I hate all the testing part of me would rather not know but then for armed and all that.

Well I called them at 8.10am (lol too impatient) and they put me through to the department and my summary hadnt been received from the lab - both the antenatal clince and the department that processes said I would have most likely heard after 8 days if I was high risk the processing lady said high risks were coming back in 2 days atm. Anyway the lovely lady said she will call the lab for me this morning and call me back to let me know but she said she is confident based on how long its been. Bless them eh - I feel a bit relieved but still not 100% but hey how damn statistics eh hehehehehehe


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies 

Vicky good luck, hurry back and let us know how you got on :hugs: 

Ellie glad you had a good holiday, welcome back and happy 1000 posts LOL 

Franny I go through phases with eating, some days I can't stop, others I don't seem to be hungry at all, my advice is just go with the flow! 

Thanks for all the labour dust and vibes everyone but still no sign of anything happening :( Have decided (with DH's persuasion) to just stay home now till LO makes his appearance, TBH I don't feel as confident driving now, my attention span is not very good so think I am better at home!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Gol - if you're staying at home from now on, I hope LO doesn't take too long to arrive. There's only so much Jeremy Kyle & Judge Judy that a person can take .......

Vicky - I rated one of the worst Downs stats scores seen on here - a 1 in 5 chance. Our hospital doesn't do NT measurements, only quadruple blood tests. They offered us more testing (amnio) but we declined, we're optimistic buggers (or awkward buggers :D) and see the score as 4 in 5 chance of "not Downs". No soft markers have been spotted on the frequent growth scans, nor any other health issues. Doesn't matter to us, we'll love our Beanie regardless :hugs:


----------



## tillymum

Thanks for all the support about the scan.:hugs:

It went really well, and you can now all officially call me 'Queen of worry for nothing!' Though DH and I are both very glad we got it done as it was very thorough and the Consultant took lots of time checking baby out and explaining everything to us.

So..... I'm not having a small baby - in fact he/she is already around 7lbs and could be 7-1/2lbs when born (approx).... but good news.... which I can't wait to tell MIL I'm NOT having a BIG baby either :haha:. Baby measured bang on where it should for my due date. 
He said the fundal measurement can be very inaccurate and can change 10 mins after it's taken if baby changes position slightly - but it's good to get it checked out if there is concern.

Placental flow was great - no restrictions and is high so should cause no probs in birth. And amniotic fluid levels are good too. And my fibroids haven't grown and will cause no problems. The only thing he couldn't tell me is when he/she will decide to come out to play! So very relieved now, just have to go and buy raspberry leaf tea and eat some curries and bounce on my exercise ball a bit more.


Ellie - welcome back, sounds like you had a lovely time in Dorset, I love it around Padstow too. Hope your car isn't expensive to fix!

Vicky - hope you got good news on your phone call.

Franny - I went through constant hunger until around 16wks, then it came back about 2 weeks ago! Cheese and water biscuits are the only thing that works for me.

Re baby's movements mine always seems to go quieter for a couple of days then is very active - I reckon it slows down a bit with growth spurts. 

Marley - IKEA was a nightmare yesterday, as it was raining here I think half of wales decided to decend on the place, and it was like a creche. - Not a place to go to when 38wks pregnant - didn't buy much either as couldn't wait to get out!


----------



## golcarlilly

Great news all round Tillymum :) OOh you are a braver woman than me braving Ikea during the hols AND at your stage of pg!!!! DH calls it Hell on Earth LOL


----------



## Marleysgirl

That's good news Tilly - I bet you can't wait to stick it to your MIL :rofl: I'm sorry that Ikea wasn't so enjoyable though. I need to go and buy a cot mattress, but I keep putting it off as OH will want to come along too.

*makes mental note to continue going on really sunny days, to minimise level of kids! 


Well, filming for the tellyprog is confirmed for tomorrow, with the hospital providing an extra u/s scan just for them - so my belly & Beanie will get their 15 minutes of fame! Must go de-fluff my belly button now :rofl:


----------



## avabear73

soon2b6 - I've gotten myself a couple of books on breastfeeding so hopefully will manage soon! If I have to express all the time, then I will, but BFing would be so much easier - no sterilising! And Good luck with the consultant on Friday, hope you get the kind of birth you want :thumbup:

Meerkat - As for the weight, I have no idea where it went. Very odd. For 3 days they had me on NBM, then Finlay was born which would have taken care of some, and after he was born I was so stressed and running back and fore to the nursery (and missing meals in the process) so I guess it just fell off. Am about to start working on the rest, and I was overweight to begin with, so got plenty of work to do! LOL!

Vicky - Flynn is a lovely name. We had so much trouble picking a boys name, thank goodness I wasn't expecting twins! We'd never have managed to pick 2! And glad you didn't get the phonecall yesterday, fingers crossed they confirm that no news is good news when they call you back :hugs:

franny_k - welcome :) Oh and when I wasn't feeling sick, I was eating. I just rationalised it as my body being busy making a person so needed food. Not that I was a pig (also possible) LOL

Gol - Jeremy Kyle? Oh dear ... sending you extra strong labour vibes, childbirth has GOT to be better than Jeremy Kyle!!!

tillymum - Glad your scan went well, must have been a relief. Plus you get to prove MIL wrong - :happydance:

Csunshine - I might be asking your expertise about BFing then! Good to have an expert on hand. :thumbup: As fro the scan, it's really nervewracking waiting for it, I remember being really anxious. We'll just have to distract you till then!

ellie - holiday sounds lovely, your batteries will be all recharged now, just in time for 3rd tri! ;) Towards the end I kept count of kicks because I thought he'd gone quiet, turns out he was moving a lot more than I realised, it's amazing how much you feel when you really pay attention. Good luck with the MW :) And :happydance: for the 1000th post!

Marleys - tell us how it goes tomorrow with the filming, very cool! It's so exciting that you're going to be on telly!!


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh Marleys, get your fake tan slapped on aswell girl LOL!! Happy filming!


----------



## _Vicky_

WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP - APOLOGIES FOR THE BRIEF ONE WILL BE MORE SOCIABLE IN A BIT BUT RESULTS ARE IN

Twin 1 - 1:4800
Twin 2 - 1:3700

I am sooo happy happy happy - am doing a jIg around the room whoop whoop whoop whoop


----------



## Marleysgirl

Yayyyyy Vicky

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Gol - fake tan? I just spent 13 years in Scotland, I'm used to the "pale and interesting" look :rofl:


----------



## franny_k

Gol - thanks for the eating advice and am hoping that you have some movement soon!

tillymum and avabear- thanks - you've reassured me that I'm not a fat greedy bugger!

Vicky - that's fantastic news! I shall celebrate your news by eating some more Turkish Delight which i am ADDICTED to! Have my blood tests in two weeks and am beginning to feel nervous.

Marley - your post about the downs screening results was lovely and reassuring. I feel the same as you but OH feels very differently. Not sure I'd like to go through amnio but I'm not going to worry about it until/ if it happens.

Well, I'm off to have my eyelashes dyed! Been sat in the garden for past hour not doing any school work! I'm a teacher and for the last few weeks of term I was so ill that I couldn't do anything. Now the holidays are here all I've really done is sleep and I've got LOADS of departmental stuff to catch up on. Oh well, here's to getting it done tomorrow (which is what I said yesterday!)

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Just been watching Baby Tales on the ol' Health channel .... Now I know how I want to give birth - on my knees, leaning on the head of the bed, literally pushing "down" rather than along. Someone remind me of this when I eventually write my birth plan please!


----------



## golcarlilly

Yaay so pleased for you Vicky!!! :happydance: what fab news! 

Marleys I am 'oop north where it's grim' so IKWYM about the pale and interesting look :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh ladies you have been very chatty the last few days! 

Gol hope your feeling well! I remember the wait and I went over by two weeks:dohh:

Marley smile pretty for the camera! Love the scans!

Vicky :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: lovely news!

I know there are so many other ladies that I have missed sorry but still having that pg brain I need to remember to write the names down. :dohh:


----------



## soon2b6

Vicky thats great news!!! All these tests do put you through it dont they??!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I have decided that I am not having any of those tests. I will take what ever God gives me. Sounds sappy I know but after last time I just know it will be ok. :thumbup:


----------



## tillymum

congrats Vicki bet you're relieved - phew!:happydance:

Marley - good luck with your scan tomorrow - hope your LO isn't camera shy for his debut TV apperance! 

Just been in M&S and a sales assistant dropped some glass and his colleague pointed to me and shouted outs 'look that poor woman might go into labour cos of the shock you gave her' .......ohhhh if it was only that easy :dohh:


----------



## soon2b6

csunshine, that doesnt sound sappy at all.
Tilly - if only!!! *looks left and right* if it does work though, let us know cause we might all give it a go!!LOL:winkwink:


----------



## Csunshine013

soon2b6 said:


> csunshine, that doesnt sound sappy at all.
> Tilly - if only!!! *looks left and right* if it does work though, let us know cause we might all give it a go!!LOL:winkwink:

Thanks soon2b6 I just feel that since we have been allowed to get pg again I'm not going to do anything to upset the balance. LOL


----------



## Seity

Vicky that's great news on your scan.
Marley -have fun with your scan tomorrow.
Gol - still sending you labor vibes.

This 1st tri is still crawling by for me. I was hoping it'd speed up a little after the first scan, but that doesn't seem to be the case. All I do is eat because I've been starving since I've found out 5 weeks ago. I'm amazed I haven't gained much weight yet.


----------



## _Vicky_

Csunshine013 said:


> I have decided that I am not having any of those tests. I will take what ever God gives me. Sounds sappy I know but after last time I just know it will be ok. :thumbup:

I think thats a fantastic attitude!!!! I wish I could be the same - not a clue what I would have done if I was high risk though - whether I would have amnio'd or not.

Ooohh Marley - excellent have a lovely Scan
Seity - I am finding time is flying by its mad to think I am 14.5 weeks already - especially as in my mind I will only go to 34 weeks so that means only 20 weeks left eekkkkkkkkkk - not enough time at all!!!!!!

Golily - no new STILL!!!!! Lord hehe sending you more vibes today xxxx

Franny - thats exactly how we were didnt know enough about downs or amnios pre tests and didnt want to fill my head with maybe unecessary data so we decided to make a decision when we were faced with it.

I have a genetic disorder in my family too which is very nasty (and would terminate if it was found) and I have my scan for that in two weeks - basically the part of the brain that grows the eyes disintigrates within months of birth and results in total vegetative state :cry: the only way to tell is by the presence of eyes at 16 weeks - soo thats our next hurdle. I am less worries about this one as as devestatingly unbearably awful it is there really is no decision to be made if the condition is found. 'sigh' anyway onto cheerier subjects. OH celebrated last night with a few beers (hes gone to work with a sore head lol) and I had a Ben and Jerrys cookie dough - YUM YUM YUM 

I really really feel the need for a massive cookie today hmmmmmm


----------



## Marleysgirl

I am ready for my close-up, Mr de Mille ...........

If the docs at the hospital play ball, then I might have another scan photo to upload tonight :happydance:


----------



## Meerkat

Still on my week off with DH and not had chance until now to even turn my pc on! Sorry I've missed so much, I hope everyone is well. x



tillymum said:


> Just been in M&S and a sales assistant dropped some glass and his colleague pointed to me and shouted outs 'look that poor woman might go into labour cos of the shock you gave her' .......ohhhh if it was only that easy :dohh:

How funny! Imagine her face if you did!! :winkwink:

Gol - You still here hon? I thought for sure I'd have missed the birth announcement of baby Gol. Sending more labour dust your way and keeping fingers crossed for you that it happens soon :hugs:

Vicky - Congratulations on your results :happydance: that's fab news. 

Marley - Hope it all goes well today. Looking forward to seeing the new scan pic.

Seity - Don't worry about feasting all day I did the same, I guess your body just needs more nourishment than usual. It's not so bad now and although I do get hungry it's nowhere near as bad as it was a few weeks ago. I'm just struggling with eating healthy food rather than chips!!


I had a routine obstetric appointment yesterday. The doc said due to my age (40) they won't let me go over my due date. So that was interesting and means that :baby: will be out this year and not next. My EDD is 28 Dec. He also said if my low lying placenta stays low they'll give me a c section the week before EDD which means LO will be born before Christmas! :happydance:

Hope everyone's well, must dash DH is calling me to take me out to lunch bless. Hope to pop back in later today if I can!


----------



## tillymum

Meerkat - a Christmas baby - how cool! 

Marley - good luck!

Got itchy hands and feet, so seeing the doctor today, hope it's not OC!

GOL - how you doing today?


----------



## golcarlilly

MW appt was fine, she offered me a sweep and I declined - she was fine about it, said that there was no conclusive proof that any of them worked anyway and it was entirely my choice. My BP and urine are fine and LO has a strong HB so all is well. I am booked in for induction on Friday 21st August (I have to be 14 days over my date for our area apparently) unless lazy boy decides to show before then!!!


----------



## Seity

I hope your boy decided to make an appearance on his own soon Gol!

I ordered a doppler. :happydance: I normally wouldn't have spent the money, but my brother had sent me a gift certificate for amazon for my birthday, so I figured what the heck!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh good luck Gol hope it goes fast if he still hasn't made an apperance!

Meerkat glad you showed while on holiday with DH. LOL 

Siety you don't have to justify purchases to us we all know how it goes. 

Marley getting ready for your close up I see. LOL

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well today!

Vicky so do they still have to run the scan in the 16th wk even though your numbers are good? I actually had the tests run last time and they came back fine, but sadly I had a mmc at 15wk+5d and we did an amnio at that time and it didn't have any amnolities (sp)sorry. I have decided this time I wouldn't do it cause it hurt like **ll! Of course it was early so that might have had something to do with it and I was still pretty upset so :shrug:

Last night when I wiped I had some brown on the tissue. I didn't really freak out, oh who am I kidding yes I did. I went and found my friend and we talked about. It never turned out to be anything more that just that three times and only after wee and wiped. Can any of you give any advice on this?


----------



## _Vicky_

Csunshine013 said:


> Vicky so do they still have to run the scan in the 16th wk even though your numbers are good? I actually had the tests run last time and they came back fine, but sadly I had a mmc at 15wk+5d and we did an amnio at that time and it didn't have any amnolities (sp)sorry. I have decided this time I wouldn't do it cause it hurt like **ll! Of course it was early so that might have had something to do with it and I was still pretty upset so :shrug:

The scan at 16 weeks is for something different a genetic thing in my family they are basically looking for eyes. Ohhh 15+5 eekkk poor you - did you have a 12 week scan. Sorry for your loss :cry:



Csunshine013 said:


> Last night when I wiped I had some brown on the tissue. I didn't really freak out, oh who am I kidding yes I did. I went and found my friend and we talked about. It never turned out to be anything more that just that three times and only after wee and wiped. Can any of you give any advice on this?

I had this at 6 weeks too - mon pm we had sex then tues am there was brown blood not a lot like you. The tues evening again but dark red. I went to GP tues (emergency appointment) and they send me to EPAU for a scan to check all was well. It was and they told me it was twins. 

Bleeding is common in pregnancy and the advice I got was - wait and see - if its stops all good if it doesnt it could lead to misscarriage. Personally I would always get it checked if only for your own peace of mind. Maybe get the GP to refer you to an EPAU for a scan?


----------



## Seity

Csunshine - Its more of a justification for me. We're finishing paying off some debt, so there isn't any extra money especially as my OH doesn't work.


----------



## soon2b6

csunshine - I had bleeding like you describe in 2 of my pregnancies the first was a twin pregnancy also, but the twin had been lost. The second time (this time) they couldnt find any reason, but baby seemed good so that was fine. Its so worrying, but its also quite common and very often is absolutely fine. If you are still worried you should maybe go and see your doc/mw and get a scan.


----------



## golcarlilly

I had a small amount of brown spotting at 11 weeks, they did an early scan and couldn't find a reason for it, if you are worried I would contact your EPAU to put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thank you so much ladies you have put my mind at ease! I have heard from the nurse and she is talking to the dr and will let me know if they want to see me. I am taking progesterone suppositories atm so she said that might have irritated my tissue so she didn't seem to be to concerned. 

I am so glad I have you lovely ladies for all my fears. :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Not that I want to steal Gol's thunder, but my baby could be making an appearance before hers ......

Bit of a shock at the filmed scan today - the blood flow to the placenta is deteriorating. There was talk of admitting me then and there for monitoring, but they have opted to stick a needle in me (steroids) today & tomorrow, and they will re-scan on Friday morning to see how things are going.

This baby could be making an appearance in the next two weeks. We hope not, he needs to cook for much longer, but not if the oven isn't working properly. Will try and keep you all posted.

Makes me wonder what would have happened if I wasn't having these extra scans as he was fine at 20 weeks, would I/anyone have noticed that there are now problems? His heart is strong and he's still wiggling away.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Marley hope everything goes well over the next few days! :hugs:

Just spoke with the nurse and the she said the dr says NO SEX!!!

DH isn't going to be happy about that one. LOL He hasn't had any for about a week now and he's about due to want it again. I can't be dtd until after my u/s and the reason they didn't have me come in today was that they wouldn't be able to see anything anyway. I am going to be sitting here wishing the next two weeks away!:dohh:


----------



## Seity

Marley how scary. An angel must have been watching over you to have those extra scans. I sure hope the steroids help and your LO gets some more time to develop.


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,

I've a really hectic week this week so I'm sorry I don't have time to reply to everyone. I'm pretty stressed as well because it looks like I could be out of a job at the end of September. So I'm busy doing job applications and also trying to see if I can get maternity leave under my current contract. Trying not to stress too much about it, what will be will be.

Marleysgirl - so sorry to hear about the results of the scan. But what a good thing that you were having extra scans so that they found out about it. At least baby is getting steroids now, so if he does have to come early there will be less chance of problems. Hugs.

Csunshine - as the girls have said, it's probably nothing, lots of people get a small bit of bleeding in 1st tri. Just as well hubby does know about the pregnancy after all, it would be hard to enforce the sex ban otherwise, LOL. I'm sure everything will be fine but it is worrying for you of course.

Vicky - congrats on the test results. Hope everything goes well at the next scan, that sounds like a really horrible genetic condition, really hope your baby is OK though.

Gol - still sending labour vibes!!!

Everyone else - hope all is good with you all!!


----------



## franny_k

Marley - thank goodness for that additional scan. Hope all goes well for you over the next few weeks.

Gol - well at least you have a date in mind now but fingers crossed that your LO decides to put in an appearance before then! 

Csunshine - I had bleeding at around 9 weeks. Went to the dr and they sent me to A&E where I had a scan and all was well. They couldn't tell me why I was bleeding either. Sometimes after sex I've noticed brownish blood but if you're worried get it checked out for your own peace of mind.

Just been for a lovely walk with OH along canal. We try not to make our talk too much exclusively about baby but it was really sweet seeing how excited he is and how readily he is prepared to give up his study! Been feeling a bit bloated and unattractive for past few weeks but not really said anything to OH about it. TOnight he said that he's even more attracted to me now I'm pregnant and that I look really pretty at the moment. Made my week and I don't think he's lying! So I'm off to spend an hour watching TV and having a cuddle.


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls 

Gosh lots going on atm on here!! 

Polaris hope your job situation improves, all industries are suffering atm aren't they? Not a good time for you, I know how it feels, the company I worked for went into administration whilst I was there for 3 months and it was extremely stressful :hugs: 

Marleys really hope that the steroids work hun, must be very scary for you, so lucky that you have found out from the extra scans! Hang in there baby it's not time for you yet!! Sending you huge :hugs: keep us posted xx

Csunshine just tell DH better safe than sorry on the :sex: front!! 

Franny my DH says he thinks I am very sexy pregnant!! I think a lot of men do find it very attractive - plus probably boosts their ego/manliness cos everyone knows they have 'got you up the duff' :rofl: 

I am trying to keep cheerful today, feeling bit peed off that I am last out of my Flumpy Bumps group to have my lo :hissy: and fed up at the possibility that I will have to be induced again!!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Well, baby is still wriggling away this morning, so he's not showing signs of giving up yet!


----------



## tillymum

Morning ladies - just had an awful nights sleep so feeling dozy today!

Marleysgirl - hope you are doing ok :hugs:- Just think of it this way every day your LO stays inside you is a bonus, and neo natal care is excellent. At least as you say they spotted this and are keeping an eye on you and baby. I had threatened pre term labor at 26wks where I had to be admitted to hospital and given steroid injections, and I was very reassured of the amazing care they give to early arrivals. It's a worrying time for you and your OH though. and it's good that you are close to 30wks too. Glad to hear he's active today.

Gol - :hugs: he'll be here soon! 

Polaris - Not sure how it works in Ireland but over here once you reach your 26wk of pregnancy your company has to pay full Maternity pay even if you loose your job. Is the company closing down or making redundancies?

C-Sunshine - Hope your spotting has cleared up. I had 2 bouts of brown spotting and 2 bouts of red spotting up until 14 weeks went to EPAU each time and all was ok, and look at me now ready to pop - so try not to stress too much (though easier said than done) DH and I didn't do the deed for the first 16wks! Bless him! 

We'll i'm being tested for Obstetric cholestasis due to my hands and feet itching, should get the results tomorrow. If I have it I will probably be induced next week, though I'm really hoping I don't have it!


----------



## golcarlilly

good luck for the test results Tillymum, hope you don't have oc, ooh if you get induced next week we could have lo's on same day!! 

Just been sitting outside reading my book but have had to come in it is absolutely scorchio!!


----------



## tillymum

Oh forgot to say - I mentioned it to my MIL that i'm not having a big baby and her response was "Oh it's official now is it! well if you go over due it could still turn out big!":saywhat:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh sounds like she just HAS to be right by hook or by crook!!!!


----------



## tillymum

golcarlilly said:


> OOh sounds like she just HAS to be right by hook or by crook!!!!

Yep! Well DH was 3 weeks late 9-1/2lbs and breech - and she had a natural birth, so she must be still traumatised 34 yrs later and must feel like it's only fair if I go through the same!!! who knows - I'm a lot smaller framed than she is!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I have to talk about this So thought I was over the rough spot. NO!! I went to the loo and when I wiped I felt a bulge. It appears that I have a prolapsed uterus. I freaked out and called the on call Gyno who was in emergency surgery so it took like forever for her to get back to me. She listened to my concerns and told me that there isn't anything that can be done as my pg progresses it will go up where it belongs and until then I just feel like I have something hang out my vaj-jay! Still I am scared. I will just take this one day at a time!:shrug:

Any wisdom would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww hun :hugs: I don't have any advice about this condition I'm afraid but hope you are ok and hope it sorts itself out quickly and doesn't cause you any pain, have they advised bed rest?


----------



## tillymum

C-sunshine - My mum had this when she was pregnant with me, and it sorted itself out, she told me she was stressed out about it, but I'm living proof that it may have no effect on your little beanie - so hang in there and be positive!:hugs:


----------



## soon2b6

I hope I dont miss anyone, everyone has such BIG issues at the moment.
Polaris - hope the job scene improves, you dont need the stress just now:hugs:.
Marleysgirl, Wow, like Tilly says every day is a bonus and special care does seem very good for little babies now. Will be thinking of you and hope all goes well:hugs:.
Gol, must be a pig of a thing being the last one, maybe your body just cooks babies longer.:hugs:
Tillymum - I hope it isnt OC, but if it is at least you get to meet your baby a bit sooner than you might have done:hugs:.
Csunshine - I sont know anything about this but it sounds scary, it does make sense that as you go on and your uterus gets bigger, it will go back inside and probably fairly quickly, I hope it does anyway:hugs:.

I saw my mw yesterday and my monster has grown even more, Im getting a bit worried now I have to say. She measured me at 48 weeks, yes thats 48 not 38. My main worry is that the placenta is not designed to take a 48 week pregnancy. Baby is reasonably active but less so than it has been ( but like everyone says, hardly surprising cause of the lack of space) Im also a little worried that my previous C/section scar might not be able to take the pressure!! However Im trying to put it all out of my mind for now and I have an appointment to see the consultant t'moz so I can ask then. Oh and it seems they may have lost my GTT results GREAT!! but again we will see tomorrow, *sigh* feel better now.


----------



## soon2b6

Random comment alert!!

Wehey - LAST BOX!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh thank you ladies I am feeling more positive! 

They haven't said anything about bed rest yet but they did say no intercourse. LOL When I told DH this he said well I haven't gotten it in the last two weeks so what would make me think I was going to get it now. LOL

I am not feeling real well atm I have a headache but I think it's stress so :shrug: I am trying not to take any tynelol so I might just have to break down and take some.


----------



## polaris

Thanks girls.
The job situation is a little bit complicated. Basically I am on a trainee contract which finishes at the end of September. Every other year, the trainee posts have automatically been upgraded to qualified posts since I will be fully qualified at the end of September (yippee!). But this year, because of the general state of the country/economy, it looks like there may not be enough jobs to go around and so they are holding a national competition, interviews at beginning of October. Not much good to me, as it will probably take months for anyone to be employed off the panel and I obviously wouldn't really be in a position to start work at that stage. So I am hoping that I can take my maternity leave before my current contract ends at the end of September, which would give me a bit of breathing space at least. I have been told by HR that it is 'likely' that my application for maternity leave will be approved even though my contract is officially due to finish at the end of September. So fingers crossed. I think it's just the uncertainty that gets to me a little bit. But I'm trying not to allow myself to get too stressed out about it.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Evening All :D

Csunshine, I have to say, your condition sounds extremely yeuch! I hope it sorts itself out soon.

Just back from hospital, been jabbed (steroids) in t'other rear cheek. They put me on a fetal heartbeat monitor and baby's heart is still fine, strong, within normal rates (averaging 150-155). He was trying to wriggle away from the monitor pressing down, so he's still active. I'm not convinced Wednesday's scan was correct, but we'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## soon2b6

Did you find the steroid job very painful? Ive heard others say its a bit nasty. Glad bubs is moving well.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Kinda - I was warned it would sting, and then be sore. Yes it stung (any needle will), and it's sore for about 5 minutes until you walk it off into your system, but after that it's fine. Some people feel a warm glow for hours afterwards, but not me - well, not that I can tell, I've just shoved a huge chinese curry down my belly!


----------



## avabear73

Vicky - congrats on the testing scores - must be a relief. Hope your next results are just as good :thumbup:

Meerkat - a Christmas baby! :baby: Excellent!!!

Seity - congrats on the doppler, it can get addictive!!!

Marleys - have posted on your thread in the premature section but :hugs:, let me know if there's anything I can do.

Polaris - sending you lots of job vibes, hope you get it all sorted out soon :hugs:

franny - what a sweet OH you have!! 

tillymum - fingers crossed it's not OC! Keep us posted. Oh and don't even start me on MILs. Suffice to say I love that you'll get to prove yours wrong :rofl:

CSunshine - I don't know anything about it but I'm guessing if they were really concerned they'd have admitted you, hopefully it will move up soon :hugs:

soon2b6 - 48 weeks OMG. Good luck with the consultant, hopefully the measurements are off :hugs: And congrats on last box!!!



Just a little bit of Finlay news today - when he left the hospital last week, he weighed 4lb 11 3/4 oz. Yesterday morning he was weighed at the clinic, and he weighed 5lb 5oz!!! So chuffed that he's putting on plenty of weight! :happydance:


----------



## _Vicky_

eeekk so many posts hehehhe I still havent worked out how to read and post at the same time.

Gol - any news?
Marley - my sisters twins were born at 32 weeks and they are perfectly fine. I am sending you hold tight vibes xxxxxx
CSunshine - hope the condition gets better I have no experience xxx

Girls its friddaayyyyyy yay. I have a wedding reception tomorrow and dont think I can take the pace lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## tillymum

Morning ladies!

Well looks like Golcarlilly is finally in labor from her post in 3rd tri - good luck hun hope it all goes smoothly:happydance:

Ava - great news on Finlay's weight, sounds like he's thriving!

Marley - Good luck at your apt today. Those steroid injections sting alright, my face was really flushed for a day after each one. Fingers crossed they can keep baby where he is for a good few weeks yet.

Soontobe6- hope your MW got her measurements wrong!! - maybe your LO is still a small one swimming around in lots of fluid! I found my LO's movements slowed down around 35 weeks - now it's just shifting movements with the odd kick and punch. Good luck with your Consultants apt today.


----------



## avabear73

> eeekk so many posts hehehhe I still havent worked out how to read and post at the same time.

I open two windows ;)

Yay for Gol! Hope it all goes well for you!!!


----------



## franny_k

Morning all. Well I'm feeling a bit down today. One of my cats, Arthur, has not come home for two nights. He's a real sweetie and very affectionate - he's my surrogate baby if you like! And I'm really missing him. I'll be devastated if he's gone for good. We live in a semi-rural area and at the back of our house is just fields so am hoping that he's taken himself off for mini adventure and will be back soon. But this is the longest he's ever been gone for. OH even said he was worried last night which is unlike him and made me cry! Hormones! In addition, our neighbour is being a right cow. Unfortunately, one of my cats likes using her garden as a toilet. I've put a litter tray outside, offered to to come and clean up the mess myself but she refuses. For the past two days she has left cat turds (not wrapped up, I hasten to add, just fresh poo!) on top of my bin. I saw her yesterday afternoon and asked her if she would mind putting it into the litter tray and she went mental at me! Never in my life have I had a stand up "fishwife" style row with someone but I called her a stupid crank and walked off! Eek! OH then spoke to her and she was nice as pie to him. GGGRRRRR! But he thinks it's hilarious that I called her crank, because she is, and that my hormones are bringing out this feisty side.
On a lighter note, my mum is coming to visit this weekend and we're going to go and look at baby things - not buying, just window shopping and getting an idea of prices as she wants to buy the pram. We're then going for a pamper night in a hotel which will be good for my out of control hormones!
Sorry for the long post, it's just that I know that you lot will understand!

Gol - am hoping so much that you're in labour/ have delivered! Woo!

Ava - lovely news about your son. I love the name Finlay!

Polaris - hope you get the job front sorted soon. 

Marley - hope the injections not too awful x

Everyone else, have a lovely day. I'm off fora cinammon and raisin bagel!


----------



## ellie

:wave: hey all - loads to catch up on again! what a busy bunch ....

oh dear, franny, that sounds a bit scary .... neighbours huh, not sure why people have to act so wierd. i must admit I was fuming a bit last night at my neighbours having their 'chav party' (they sit outside talking loudly, smoking and drinking stella when the weather is nice) till about 11.30pm, the police had come earlier but soon left, wouldn't life be lovely without neighbours heheh ;) I'm sure you and she can work it out without resorting to throwing cat poo :) And I'm sure Arthur will come back soon, could it be he's sensing hormonal changes perhaps? cats are super sensitive! hope he does anyway :hugs:

gol did post in 3rd tri this morning saying she was in labour and off to the hospital, so good luck gol!

marleysgirl that sounds not very nice at all ... really hope things are okay and you dont have to have any more sharp things in your a**e ... hang on in there little man! You're right though, I do wonder what happens after the 20 week scans as generally they don't look, are they being over cautious at all? 

Hey the opening 2 windows thing seems to work - thanks Ava! So pleased to hear how well Finlay is doing - fantastic :happydance:

tillly :grr: at midwives, medics always seem to feel the need to be right ... ignore her, you know best! 

csunshine hope they can sort/keep an eye on your uterus, sounds like it'll be okay just take it easy in the meantime, try not to worry too much (easier said I know) could well be stress headaches ... and if it makes you feel any better (it probably won't) me and OH havent managed anything since we conceived ... he says it's him not feeling 'in that way' these days due to being old (at 38 :rofl:) ... have mainly given up trying to persuade him!
oh and I had a bit of brown spotting at 13 weeks and again at about 16 I think ... had an emergency scan at 13 and all was well, my mw said that sometimes that happens around the time periods might have been due? i just rang her when I got it and she referred me to EPAU.

soon2b6 i hope things are okay, i'm sure they will do something if they think things are getting unmanageable, just hope you're feeling okay...

polaris so shit about your job! you dont need the uncertainty as well ... how long have you been training?

well had MW appointment yesterday, I was nervous as I thought she would measure fundal height and it be too small, but she said that they've changed the guidelines and they now don't do that until 28 weeks as everyone was measuring small at 25 weeks and having to have growth scans. So she just had a prod around and said 'it's a nice size' (whatever that means), listened to the heartbeat (although it was nice to hear, the novelty value wasn't there because of having my doppler!) and waffled something about it being hot .... left me wondering, how do they know if there is anything amiss just from that? oh well ...
I just noticed my ticker says 100 days to go ..... woohoo!


----------



## Marleysgirl

That's great news about Gol ... and I'm not gonna join her yet :happydance:

The scan this morning showed that the bloodflow has been restored to the placenta, apparently the steroid jabs can have that effect on me (though they didn't tell me that!). I've been given the all-clear for the weekend, and I'm back in on Monday afternoon for the next doppler scan. Beanie's heart is still strong, though I've been advised to keep a closer eye on his movements and contact the Triage unit if I think he's not being so active.


----------



## ellie

Phew - that's a relief! have a restful relaxing weekend ... I bet you're fed up of going back to hospitals all the time?!

Aaargh ... procrastinator extraordinaire! I'm supposed to be writing an essay on OCD which is due in 2 weeks and I've only written about 1/5th of it .... I have the whole day free to do it today, but instead I'm obsessively checking BnB :rofl: help!


----------



## tillymum

Great news Marley - hope he keeps nice and active for you over the weekend so you don't worry. Keep him cooking!

I think my LO's head has engaged - it hurts!


----------



## ellie

ooo - promising! keep us posted!


----------



## franny_k

Tilly - keep us updated!

Marley - great news.

Ellie- thanks for your words of support. I'm sure he'll come home soon. I just miss him! I'm supposed to be working too (head of department in secondary school) - have loads of planning and come training to organise but I'd rather be on here or looking at prams! It'll get done before I go back anyway. I've also got a strange urge to clean the windows and bleach all the woodwork in the house (mmmm...smell of bleach...) so there is plenty of procrastination and displacement going on in this house at the moment! And your OH is not old! Mine is 40- but he went through an "it's too weird phase" and then I was so ill he just felt it would be wrong to have sex! :rofl:
Oh - and glad all went well yesterday at MW! I'm there in two weeks for my screening tests.


----------



## Marleysgirl

ellie said:


> Phew - that's a relief! have a restful relaxing weekend ... I bet you're fed up of going back to hospitals all the time?!

I am - but then again, I am sooooo grateful that I am in Manchester now. It's a 10 minute drive to the hospital, and they've got a fantastic NeoNatal unit there, it's one of the specialist centres. I can't help feeling sorry for other people with preemies/problems who have to make major journeys to go through this level of monitoring and then visiting after the birth. :flower:

*Tilly* - that's brilliant news, let's see if you can also have your baby before me :happydance:


----------



## franny_k

Marleysgirl said:


> I am - but then again, I am sooooo grateful that I am in Manchester now. It's a 10 minute drive to the hospital, and they've got a fantastic NeoNatal unit there, it's one of the specialist centres.

Which hospital are you at? I think you may have told me but I forgot! :dohh:


----------



## ellie

yes, it doesnt sound so bad, my hospital is close but it's grim grim grim there, that's the poor welsh nhs for you! :)

Slightly off topic .... does anyone have any ideas for what me and my brother could get my parents for their 40th wedding anniversary? It's next week, he was supposed to be getting them Sky+ but has now said that won't work, and we have to think of something else!!! Eeeek! I'm stumped .......... they've got everything and although my mum likes ornaments and things they have a house full and don't want any more .....


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello you Lovely Ladies Oh my has a lot been happening while I went home for the afternoon yesterday to rest. 

Gol YEAH can't wait to hear how it goes!

Marley so glad your doing better

Tilly YEAH for being engaged! Not long now!

I appreciate all the kind words and have figured out that it's just gonna happen. lol I went home yesterday as I had a horrible headache and was kinda crampy. I also was spotting that brown crap again so I thought it would just be best if I went home and went to bed! I felt better after a nap and some tylenol. LOL

I am at work today and it all seems to be going ok. I still have the spotting but Dr says that can happen nothing much else going on except had to tell the boss cause of my scare.

DD is banished to her room today as she didn't even touch it yesterday :nope: she chose to go to the waterpark and is now in trouble! LOL I'm so mean. LOL

Nothing new going on with me just doing the day by day thing.


----------



## _Vicky_

ooohh Franny - he will come home my old girl used to do this all the time - maybe the bump has thrown puss a bit?

A bit ot but has anyone got dogs? mine have been acting really weird since I am pregnant really protective lol bless them. One of my dogs Ruby spent days just laying with her head gently on my tummy when we first found out I was pregnant awwwww.

GO GOL GO GOL GO GOL!!!!!!! 

Oohhh Tilly thats fab

Ellie - how about a framed photo maybe one of them on their wedding day and one of them now together in a nice frame?


----------



## franny_k

Ellie - I think Vicky's idea is lovely. We sent my grandparents for tea at the Ritz when it was their 50th. Is there somewhere lovely you could send them for the weekend or something like that?


----------



## Marleysgirl

I don't know about pets going weird - my rescue cats were chosen & collected after I was already pregnant, so they've only known me in this condition! Be interesting to see if they change after the birth, but then again, they're bound to change habits anyway with a baby in the house.

Franny - I'm at the new St Mary's hospital. It's very swanky but a bit impersonal.

Ellie - hmmmmm. 40 years is Coral, I believe? But you say they don't want ornaments. I'm guessing an all-expenses-paid holiday to the Great Barrier Reef isn't really within your budget! Are there any "experiences" they might like - a spa day, hot air balloon ride, champagne day at the races? (and I did type all that before reading Franny's reply!)


----------



## ellie

thanks guys ... 40th is Ruby, someone else suggested a special rosebush or tree, which is a nice idea, as is the photo - thanks Vicky! They have one on their sideboard which has been there forever, I might ask my brother to sneak by and 'borrow it', a more recent photo might be tricky though! They won't want to go anywhere though, they haven't been away for years and hate going away believe it or not! Hence the boat trip day out - the closest we could come to what they might like - just wanted to get them something else as well. We took them on the London Eye for my dad's 70th and everyone loved it except for my mum who hates heights and sat clinging to the seat in the middle the whole way through! 
any other ideas gratefully appreciated though - am running them all past my brother!

Not sure about pets going wierd as I don't have any. But my MIL's dog keeps trying to get up on me and putting her head on my belly and has been more 'fussy' with me than usual, which leads MIL to reckon 'dogs know when you are pregnant', I imagine cats and other animals have a sense of it too.


----------



## ellie

back on the subject of movement ... LO's been super quiet these last 2 days, I did tell the mw this yesterday and she wasnt in the least bit concerned (she wasn't my 'usual' one though, she was just covering), saying that you should only expect very regular patterns of movement from about 28 weeks ... the hb was fine, maybe mine is just very very very lazy?! (like his/her mum?!? :rofl:) 

you can see how well I'm getting on with my essay today can't you! I have actually managed a few hundred words (of rubbish, granted) and I might do a few more before OH gets back this evening ... that counts as progress for me!

wonder how Gol is getting on ?


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Marleysgirl - that's great news, so glad to hear that LO can stay put for longer.

Franny - I really hope your cat comes back, I don't have pets at the moment but I do know the stress of when they go missing.

Tillymum - good news that the head has engaged. Although not so good about the discomfort!

Csunshine - just rest up and take it easy as much as you can, hun. Get OH to spoil you a bit!! 

Ellie - good luck with your essay, LOL at your compulsive B&B-ing instead of what you are supposed to be doing! I so know that feeling. The training programme was three years, mainly placement based, I am so happy to be finished but really hope to have a job at the end!

Can't wait to 'meet' Gol's new arrival!


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies, well after 4 hours of phoning the hospital to no reply:dohh: Then ringing a different unit and demanding my results, I finally find out that my blood is showing elevated bile levels, so looks like I have the dreaded OC after all!! I have to go into hospital tomorrow morning to be reviewed by the doctors and have LO assessed! I wonder if they will induce me as i'll be 39wks tomorro, or let nature take it's course if they have caught it early! So tomorrow will be a day of being poked and prodded by doctors - what a lovely way to spend my Saturday! I have to monitor baby's movements, which are plenty active today!

Wonder if my LO will be here by Monday, ahhhh i'm not ready (only kidding - I think!!?!)

Still uncomfortable with LO being so low though I read that it can be weeks after head is engaged before anything happens!

Oh I'm getting nervous now!
Wish me luck!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Good Luck Tilly :happydance:

Interesting that Ellie's midwife reckons you only get regular patterns of movement after 28 weeks - that could make it more interesting for me to try and keep an eye on Beanie's activity level! It's already tricky because I can't feel much at the front (anterior placenta). Mind you, I can feel flippin' hard kicks right now, I think he's fed up of my using the laptop today!


----------



## ellie

Good luck for tomorrow tilly ... hope all goes well. will you be tempted to prod one of the medics back just to see how they like it ? :rofl:

i think different midwives must have different opinions ... have they asked you to fill in a chart or anything marleysgirl, or just keep a mental note?


----------



## tillymum

ellie said:


> Good luck for tomorrow tilly ... hope all goes well. will you be tempted to prod one of the medics back just to see how they like it ? :rofl:?

I like your thinking!:rofl:


----------



## franny_k

Hope all goes well tomorrow Tillyxx


----------



## polaris

Good luck tomorrow Tilly


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Luck Tilly!!! fxd!:hugs:


----------



## busybuzybee

Sorry, I wonder if anyone can help. I was advised to come onto this thread.


I am 41 and pregnant. I already have three children, 10, 8 and 6 and had a miscarriage in June and got pregnant straight away again. However, maybe it is the miscarriage making me worry more I don't know but are the risks for Downs Syndrome greatly increased cos of my age? I tried looking on internet but I scared myself [email protected]*tless!

x


----------



## franny_k

Hi there busy!

I'm 36 and pg with my first. As far as I'm aware regarding downs syndrome the risks do increase with age. Having said that, I have read of many many stories of women who are MUCH younger than us being tested and coming back with really high percentage results. What's on your side is the fact that you already have three children, I'm guessing. I don't know enough to advise you - I'm going for my 16 week screening tests in two weeks so will find out more then. In the meantime, I was given a really useful booklet by my MW at my first appointment with her. It's produced by the NHS and provides really useful info - they offered me another copy at my booking appointment at the hospital. Are you registered with a MW yet? If so, get in touch and ask for a copy of it as it provides all the info you really need.

I've learnt not to google - anyone can post on the web and the information can't be trusted - having said that, here is a link to the NHS site about screeing https://fetalanomaly.screening.nhs.uk/tests_about. It's hard to try and relax about things when they're always going round in your head. In my experience, once I'd had my 12 week scan I felt more positive. I still worry about the screening tests but I'll just have to cross that bridge when and if I come to it. Posting on here has really helped me too - perhaps someone will be able to provide you with some more informed info than me.


----------



## busybuzybee

Thanks Franky. I haven't seen the midwife yet. I am only 6 weeks and 3 days. You are right though. My first hurdle is seeing the heartbeat at the first scan. I am paying privately to have a scan next Friday so I am hoping I will see the heartbeat. Then I will work towards the next hurdle x


----------



## Csunshine013

I just read on the updates that Gol has delivered. I don't want to spoil anybodies thunder so if you go to the 3rd tri it gives all the details. 

Congrats Gol!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## busybuzybee

Sorry, typing error - Franny! Sorry xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hey, I don't care about stealing thunder - here's a C&P of the news of Gol's baby!



> **UPDATE***
> 
> i have just received a text from her OH, baby was born at 2:45pm, weighing 9lb 12.5oz. both mum and baby are doing well.

Ellie - no, they haven't asked me to chart any movements, just to keep an eye on it. He's been moving well all afternoon though, so I'm happy for today!

Busy - hello and welcome to the thread! Yes, I'm afraid to say that the baseline chance of having a Downs baby does increase with age - I won't go hunting for a table for you, but I know for myself (at 40) the chance was 1 in 96. I then had the quadruple blood test, and my chance came down to a walloping *1 in 5*, but we opted not to have an amnio to confirm/deny the fact, we're just bracing ourselves in case. That said, other "oldies" have reported getting really good scores from their blood tests, so it's a very personal thing. 

Please try not to worry about it, just start thinking about whether you do want to know or not, and then take testing opportunities if you do.


----------



## Seity

Big Congrats to Gol.

Good luck Tilly!

FX'd for everyone else and all the craziness that seems to be going on.

Yay! I moved up a box and the doppler arrived today. I think it's a bit early, but I may give it a practice run tonight anyway.


----------



## franny_k

Fantastic news for Gol! Wow - that was a big baby!


----------



## _Vicky_

busybuzybee said:


> Sorry, I wonder if anyone can help. I was advised to come onto this thread.
> 
> 
> I am 41 and pregnant. I already have three children, 10, 8 and 6 and had a miscarriage in June and got pregnant straight away again. However, maybe it is the miscarriage making me worry more I don't know but are the risks for Downs Syndrome greatly increased cos of my age? I tried looking on internet but I scared myself [email protected]*tless!
> 
> x

Hi ya - WALK AWAY FROM THE STATS lol. Yes the risk does go up with age - I am 36 and the risk based on age is about 1:260 - I do know yours if you want to know just yell.

I had the screening as follows

13 weeks - NT scan (they measure the fluid at the back of babies neck as downs babies hold more)
13 weeks - bloods take for analysis 

then they combine the nexk measurements with the blood results your BMI and whether you smoke and add the risk together. If your risk is more than 1:250 your are offered more testing an amnio or cvs to get a definitive yes or no (the tests hold a small chance of misscarriage). From there you make your decision

My results were greatly improved after the bloods and scan and are now 1:3700 and 1:4800 (I am carrying twins)

Its scary but I am the kind of person that would prefer to know so took all the screening I was offered. My local hospital didnt offer the NT scan so I changed to one a bit further away. HTH XXXXX


YAY YAY YAY YAY CONGRATUALTIONS GOL!!! what a big baby!! Do we know the name yet xxxxxxxx

Good Luck Tilly - how exciting!!!


----------



## tillymum

Huge congrats Gol - fantastic news - hope you are recovering well. Welcome to the world little man.:flower:

Well ladies looks like I'll be next to go, I'm booked in for an induction tomorrow! The Consultant I saw today said as I'm full term anyway, and OC symptoms go when baby is born and as baby is safer out that in, that it makes sense to induce me! I'm a bit freaked out about the whole thing, excited but daunted by the task ahead! But can't wait to meet our LO. DH is sooo excited. So depending on whether the induction takes it might be a few days before I can update you. Wish me luck!

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing and keeping well :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Good luck Tilly :happydance: Can't wait to check back later tomorrow :D


----------



## Seity

Good luck Tilly!


----------



## franny_k

Good luck Tilly! Can't wait to hear about your new delivery!


----------



## polaris

Good luck tomorrow Tilly! Wow, it's so exciting that you will be meeting your LO so soon!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Polaris ... girlie ... what are you doing up and on here at 1 in the morning? <grin>


----------



## polaris

LOL, I was out at a friend of mine's birthday party and had just got home! The party was still going strong when I left but I thought I did well for six and a half months pregnant!


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies, I'm going in at 5pm today - Gulp :shock: I'm soooo nervous!! but looking forward to meeting my little one! I don't do pain! Hope baby co-operates and is ready to come out quickly!

I probably won't be back on here for a number of days- depending on how long they keep me in, so it will be a few days before I update you!

OMG I'm about to become a Mom! :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies I have been to the er and it has been confirmed that I have miscarried. Just wanted to say thanks for the support and all the words of wisdom! Hopefully I get back here soon. :cry:


----------



## soon2b6

Hi everyone, Ive really not ben keeping up on here recently!!
Tillymum, wishing you all the best for tonight, I hope you have a quick delivery and are holding your baby very soon.
CONGRATULATIONS Golcarlilly hope you and baby are well.
Hello to all the new people.

Csunshine :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## _Vicky_

Csunshine, - I am so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## avabear73

franny - hope your cat has come home. Hope you enjoyed your shopping trip :)

ellie - congrats on the t-100 ... I'm a few days late but you know what I mean LOL

Marleys - so glad you got good news. Hope you're feeling lots and lots of movement ... keep us posted :hugs:

Vicky - yes we have a dog. She's nearly 12, and she just isn't interested in Finlay at all, just total disdain from her LOL. Ruby sounds so cute, awww!

busybuzybee - welcome! The risks are increased with age, but there's still more chance of a perfectly healthy baby than one with Downs or another abnormality. Google is the enemy of the pregnant woman, it really just freaks us all out!!

Gol - congrats! So chuffed for you :happydance:

Seity - having fun with the doppler?

tilly - good luck! I think I've missed you but hope all goes well - can't wait to "meet" your LO!!!! Hope you've got a text buddy lined up to update us!

CSunshine - am so sorry for your loss. Am thinking of you :hugs:



I've been trying to pick up the breastfeeding again, because I was feeding him EBM. Did it a couple of times today and it went great! He's so cute latched on with his little cheeks! He was funny because he fell asleep still attached, with a face full of boob. Cracked me up. Hubby and I are taking him into my work tomorrow to meet everyone, can't wait to show him off. :happydance:


----------



## ellie

So sorry Csunshine :hugs: take good care and hope you are okay.


----------



## ellie

Ladies .... am feeling quite anxious today. I know I've said it before ... I still don't really feel what I would call increased or stronger movement. The last 4-5 days have been VERY quiet with only the odd little twitch/flutter. When I saw the mw on Thurs, she asked if I felt movement and I said yes but not what I would call regular, some days active mostly quiet etc - she just kind of brushed it off and said (think I said before) oh don't even concern yourself with that until at least 28 weeks, it's fine. Hb still sounding fine on doppler. I'm really not sure what to do, I was getting really worried this morning, my bump even seemed to be much smaller ... I know he/she is still little, and I do have an anterior placenta, but shouldn't it really feel stronger by now? I wondered whether I should push it, maybe chase my regular midwife? Or am I really just reading too much into what other people experience and worrying too much? I thought I was feeling quite chilled about things ...


----------



## avabear73

ellie - if you're not happy (for any reason) - please get checked out. It's more than likely nothing, but it's not worth the risk ... hearing a hb isn't enough to put your mind at rest, you need to be properly monitored. Honestly, you don't sound happy to me, so call your hospital and tell them, they'll more than likely ask you to come in, hook you up to a ctg monitor for a couple of hours to check it all. They won't mind (and if they do, who cares), trust me, I did it twice. Go with your instincts - if they're wrong, then no matter.

:hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ellie - I second that. If you are even slightly worried about feeling less movement, then please contact somebody and get it checked out (midwife, maternity unit triage, whoever). These things are important.

Tilly - I know you've gone in already, but I wish you all the best.

Csunshine - I'm really sorry to hear your news. :hugs:

Ava - I'm reading up like mad about EBM, and the facilities that our hospital has for this - they seem quite into wanting to use EBM in SCBU, provide rooms & fridges & stuff. Need to make sure that it's written into my notes that I want to go down that route.


Well, Beanie's still wriggling away, so I'm not worrying yet! Yesterday he decided to have a good shuffle round and ended up pushing up right under my ribs, was very uncomfortable but I didn't care because I'm just soooo happy that he's still in there!


----------



## franny_k

Csunshine - so sorry to hear that. Am thinking of you xx


----------



## ellie

Thanks guys ... now I'm worrying even more ;) I think I will call my midwife in the morning. Also trying to cope with OH having broken his toe this morning and hobbling about the place but refusing to go to the hospital or dr's! 

Just had some apple juice with ice and a small cookie, then lay down with my doppler, and he/she started going crazy and I could see my whole belly moving, which was very funny (and could hear him/her trying to kick the doppler!) Didn't last long though and all is quiet again now... am trying to play some music via Spotify (free music streaming, really good for finding all those obscure songs you loved when you were younger hahah) - no response to the Smiths so far, possibly not the most cheery thing to try!

Good luck Tillly ... I guess all is underway now ...


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls I am finally back!

Csunshine I am so very sorry for your loss, it is a terrible thing to haveto go through :hugs:wishing you a speedy recovery, thinking of you :hugs: 

I have posted some pics in the photo album and will write up my birth story soon, not had chance to read through all the posts I have missed yet hope everyone else is ok? :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

He is really cute! How you feeling? Oh and love your choice of middle name - Finlay's is the same (after my Granda).

Congrats!


----------



## polaris

Csunshine, I am so sorry about your loss. Hope that you are OK, i wish you didn't have to go through this. Look after yourself.


----------



## _Vicky_

Morning all - Gol welcome back - how do you feel? 

Wonder how Tilly is.

Its weird I still cant get my head round there actually being babies at the end of all this hahaha.

We went to a wedding reception saturday night and I actually looked pregnant - it was good fun and I wasnt as tired as I thought I would - even made it to 11pm whoop whoop!!!!!!

It official I got my 'low risk' letter re the downs screening - I am gald I called them in the end as they dont tell you the stats in writing.

Ellie - hope you get some reassurance from your mw today xxx

have a good day everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellie

thanks guys, my mw worried me saying that at 26 weeks you should be feeling 10 movements per day and i needed to ring the assessment unit and go in straight away ... took me about 45 mins to get hold of them (engaged then just ringing and ringing) then the nurse I finally managed to speak to said 'oh at 26 weeks most of us are still wondering whether we're feeling movement or not', she was nice enough and said come in 'and we'll have a little listen' now I feel like a panicky little girl!!! Am going in anyway, sounds like they'll just stick the doppler on and send me home again though .....

And bang goes my essay again! Argh am really behind with it! Just hoping all is okay today ...


----------



## Marleysgirl

Fingers crossed for you, Ellie :hugs:

I had a slightly worrying night, as Beanie didn't do his usual 3am dance routine. But he's back to full kicking status right now, so perhaps he was just a little tired and fancied snoozing for a change last night :D Tell you something, today I am flippin' ravenous. Wonder if that's also a side-effect of the steroids?


----------



## ellie

could be? or maybe just a 'hungry day' ... i had one of those on friday and didnt stop :blush:
I swear these babies are out to demonstrate how wilful they are already ... maybe yours just fancied a lie in??
well I went up to the ward as instructed, waited round for ages, a lovely nurse came and listened on the doppler (as i thought!) and said all was fine but they like to get a scan to check the fluid as a 'gold standard' (!) so went off to phone ante natal, which took 1/2 hour for some reason! so went down there, met by rather rude woman who just shrugged at me and said 'go and sit down over there and you'll have to wait', duly waited for about an hour before being scanned by rude woman (who was ok by then, just one of those 'abrupt' types), had a good thorough look and said all was ok, fluid 'normal', blood flow good, could even see lo's lungs 'breathing' the fluid ... he/she was lying across (usually is!) face down kicking at my bladder, not very active though. They seemed to think it was fine 'at the moment', but said that I 'must' go in if I don't feel it, no matter how many times or when, and sometimes they see people throughout because they don't feel movement!
Still confused as to whether there's any 'standard' for movement, like the different midwives saying different things to me, the nurse on the ward said it's usually later to keep an eye on it, but the nurse who scanned me said from 26 weeks there 'should' be at least 10 movements in 12 hours, but also that they dont believe this count is a useful standard anymore, they prefer to say that if there is any noticeable change in the baby's pattern, and the woman is worried, that's the time to get it checked out.

Phew .... (although still nowt going on that i can feel)

Hope Gol and Tilly are doing okay?!


----------



## Meerkat

Csunshine - I'm so sorry to hear of your sad news :hugs: take care and look after yourself x


----------



## Csunshine013

You ladies are awesome!! Thanks so much for all the kind words and yes I will be back soon, Hopefully soon so I can keep in touch with all of you and not have a totally new bunch to get to know!

Gol He is so beautiful!!!!! WOW! I am so jealous! 

I hope to be posting here again soon :hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

Hi ladies

I'm back from my week off, feeling all refreshed and refurbed or something like that.

Tilly - Hope its all going well!!

Ellie  Glad to hear LO is ok. I know what you mean about them giving you mixed messages. Ive found the same thing with all sorts of things. Ive atually made an appointment to see my MW on Weds as I have a huge list of questions I want to ask her. Im feeling very unloved and uninformed by the NHS at the moment. :wacko:

Vicky - Glad to hear your downs results were low risk x

Gol - Huge congratulations on the safe arrival of little Myles :happydance::happydance: How are you getting on? x

Marleys - Glad everythings ok again now. How are you feeling?

Franny  Has your cat come back yet hon?

Everyone else - Hope you're all well :thumbup:

PS :baby: is kicking about like a mad thing today, must be because he/she hates me being back at work!!


----------



## ellie

Take care Csunshine :hugs: 

yay for holiday Meerkat - hope the refreshed feeling lasts longer than it did for me haha! Hope you get more sense out of your MW than I've got ... wonder if there comes a point where you have to go with one set of opinions and ignore all the others! I know what you mean about the NHS ... you really get the sense of how stretched they are when there are so many pregnant women they have to attend to and how 'unimportant' as people we become to them, just numbers and statistics. Ho hum .... I won't start on how mad I get when so many millions are spent on things like pointless sporting events when the nhs could be vastly improved with just some small changes (or a few more staff) !

Still trying to get motivated to write this b***dy essay .... finding it hard to concentrate on academic stuff! I'll be in big trouble though if it's not done.


----------



## Seity

Csunshine - I'm so sorry to hear your news.

Tilly - I hope all went well and you are enjoying being a mom.

Vicky - Great news on the low risk!

Gol - Like the new avatar pic! Congrats on your boy!

I was pleased to hear the baby's heartbeat on my doppler last Friday even though I was barely over 9 weeks. I tried to get a recording on Saturday, but the LO wasn't cooperating. Sunday I tried again without the laptop set up to record and found the heartbeat again. It's so reassuring to hear.


----------



## ellie

nice one seity - try not to get too addicted ;) it is lovely isn't it! the novelty never quite wears off!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ellie, I'm glad that all checked out okay for you.

Alas, not so good for me:( The improvement in the bloodflow (from the steroids) has worn off. Flow hasn't stopped or reversed yet, but the hospital are now worried. They told me off for not coming in last night (when Beanie was quiet) and I am under strict instructions to monitor activity and come in at the slightest worry. My consultant may call me tomorrow, if not then it'll be left until Wednesday. But it is most likely that I will be admitted before the end of the week, to be monitored for as long as possible prior to having a very early section.

Damn damn damn damn damn. I so wanted to have this baby as naturally as possible!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Marley good luck and c-section isn't that bad. Lots of woman prefer that. LOL I will be checking in on all of you!

:hugs:


----------



## ellie

Ohhhhh :hugs: that's crap .... OH was just saying to me, how on earth is any pregnant woman supposed to live your life if you have to keep running to the hospital all the time?? 
Argh, won't they give you any more steriods (not the nicest of substances I know but it seemed to help last time didn't it?)
Crap I know ... but I guess if they are concerned about the blood flow then they need to keep an eye on your little man. I'm sure (if it does have to happen) you'll soon forget about a section once he's here. Keep us posted ....


----------



## Seity

Marley FX'd your LO can hang on for as long as possible.


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl - so sorry to hear that things are not going well. I hope your little one can remain inside for another while anyway. I know it's not a nice thought being admitted but at least you can feel secure that they will be keeping a close eye on things.

Ellie - so pleased that everything is OK with your LO.

Csunshine - it's good to hear you sounding so positive and optimistic. I hope you are back here soon too, feel free to keep popping in to keep up to date.

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Freyasmum

:wave:
Hi all. You looking for new members?
I had my pregnancy confirmed by the doc about a week ago - it's just taken a while for me to believe it! Still feel like I'm on eggshells, and it's all going to go horribly wrong any minute, but thought I'd start joining in some pregnancy threads.

OH and I are both 36. We have one daughter already, Freya, who is nearly 4. She is an absolute legend, and will make a fabulous big sister. We haven't told her yet, because we're not ready to tell other people and don't think it's fair to ask her to keep a secret like that.

So, hi!


----------



## Meerkat

Csunshine - Its good to see you online still, hope we have you back here very soon hon x

Ellie - I was feeling quite refreshed yesterday but after just one day at work I'm wiped out again! I think its because I'm not sleeping very well at the moment. I've decided to bring my maternity leave date forward to November because I think I'm gonna crash and burn otherwise. :dohh: How's your essay coming along now? Or shoulsn't I ask...

Seity - Yaaaaay for hearing the heartbeat so early! Wow thats amazing! And its so lovely and reassuring isn't it.

Marleys - So sorry to hear the steriods have worn off already you poor thing. Any news from the consultant today hon?

Polaris - Hi Pol hope you're ok. Have they sorted out your work situation yet?

Freyasmum - :hi: Hi and welcome!


----------



## ellie

Hey Freyasmum :wave: congrats! I love the name Freya by the way - a possible name just come up on our list since we've just started discussing it! 
And so far not agreeing on anything much ... one or two girls' names maybe, but we can't decide on boys' at all ... he wants some really (to my mind) outlandish ones that I don't see myself calling down the street! like Vivek, Satish, Castor, Gawain, Kavi (!!!!) or Alfred (quite like Alfie though)

hope you sleep better meerkat - I'm not really either, and it does add to the stress doesn't it! I've discovered using my V pillow as a body pillow helps get comfy, but it's the waking up to wee and leg cramps, then by noisy seagulls outside, then by OH snoring .... sheesh. Earplugs help a bit too!

Hope all is okay with your little man today Marleysgirl :hugs: and he's kicking you like a good 'un...


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'm still heeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D

But not tomorrow. I had a call from the consultant this morning, and he was slightly less worried than the other u/s docs/scanners - perhaps because he's got the more indepth knowledge of placenta problems? He's asked me to monitor movements today & tomorrow morning, and to come in immediately if I think Beanie goes too quiet. 

But other than that, he's leaving me until my scheduled 3pm scan tomorrow - and I've been told to come in prepared to be admitted (ie bring the suitcase).

Just been into town, no luck with nursing bras (two will have to suffice to start with) but did get some mega-huge granny pants in a £shop. 

Time to go and pack my bag now!


----------



## ellie

great - i'm not sure it helps for them to panic you! I'm sure all will be absolutely fine ... here's to good blood flow and lots of booting and punching for you :)
nice one on the big pants!


----------



## polaris

Hey Freyasmum - congrats on your pregnancy and welcome to the thread!

Marleysgirl - hope that all goes well tomorrow. Will you be able to get online at all if you are admitted tomorrow?


----------



## Seity

Freyasmum - Welcome!
Marleysgirl - Good luck tomorrow.

I got to go kayaking for work today. I love it when we get to do fun stuff like that. I get to go out again next week too. It'll be right before my NT scan, so I'll be a tad damp for my appointment -lol I hope they don't mind.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Not sure I'll get on here - I'm certainly not paying a fortune for the TV/pc access thingie they have in hospitals. I'll have to see how easy it is to manipulate the BnB forum over my mobile phone, I'll post if I can. Failing that, I might have to get my OH to bring the laptop in for a few days! :D


----------



## avabear73

Ellie - glad you went in and all was well, I know it feels a bit odd to go down there, thinking you're "making a fuss" but that's what they are they for. You are just looking after your LO :hugs: Oh and how's the essay coming?

CSunshine - Please keep in touch, feel free to join in this thread as much as you like and hopefully you'll have some exciting news for us in the not-so-distant future :hugs:

Meerkat - Glad you had a good week off, and I used to love when Finlay had active days, it felt so nice!

Seity - congrats on finding a HB so quickly on the doppler! It's such a nice noise, you never get sick of hearing it. Totally addictive! :thumbup:

Marleys - sorry the placenta is still playing up :( I really hope LO can stay in for a while longer, every day is a bonus. If you have to have a section, it's really not that bad. Obviously it's not ideal, but it's OK. All through the pregnancy I felt a section was going to be the way Finlay was going to arrive. When it actually happened, it was a pretty incredible experience. I remember looking at hubby as they were operating, and suddenly hearing this cry - the tears were streaming down my face and seconds later they held up this beautiful, perfect little boy for us to see (they didn't tell us what he was, they let us discover that for ourselves) and I've never felt anything like that in my life. It was overwhelming and amazing. They took him away for a minute to check his APGAR score etc and once they were done, they wrapped him up and laid him on my chest. After a while - maybe 10-15 minutes, I don't really know! - they took him away to the nursery. But he would never have coped with a normal delivery so there really weren't any other options, and all that mattered was that he arrived safely. When you see him/her, you won't be thinking of anything other than how amazing he/she is, I promise you. :hugs: Have you got a text buddy to let us know how you get on tomorrow (says me, who never got round to organising one!) - I tried to do BnB from my phone and I couldn't, could be my crappy phone though! Anyway if you need a text buddy (or email buddy) I'd be happy to help, just PM me :) I'll be working on the huge number of thank you's anyway so will be about! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

Freyasmum - welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy :)


----------



## avabear73

Just have to post this, so chuffed ... Finlay got weighed today :)

When he was born, he was 4lbs 8oz. When he left the hospital two weeks ago, he weighed 4lbs 11 3/4 oz. Last Wednesday he was 5lbs 5oz.

Today, he was 5lbs 15 1/2 oz. :happydance: He's nearly 6lbs!!! So thrilled :happydance: All that expressing and BFing is really paying off :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Meerkat

avabear73 said:


> All through the pregnancy I felt a section was going to be the way Finlay was going to arrive. When it actually happened, it was a pretty incredible experience. I remember looking at hubby as they were operating, and suddenly hearing this cry - the tears were streaming down my face and seconds later they held up this beautiful, perfect little boy for us to see (they didn't tell us what he was, they let us discover that for ourselves) and I've never felt anything like that in my life. It was overwhelming and amazing.
> 
> When you see him/her, you won't be thinking of anything other than how amazing he/she is, I promise you. :hugs:

Ava - Your post started me blubbing! :cry:

Fab news about Finlay's weight gain, and well done you for all that expressing!! :hugs:


----------



## ellie

aww fab ava, he's doing brilliantly! well done both of you!

any news marleysgirl ...? hope all is okay :hugs:

Seity how was the kayaking? sounds fun! i love canoeing (gentle - not very good at it!) - wont be doing it this year though :( hope the NT scan went well.

Polaris any news on the job front?


----------



## ellie

oh, and the essay still has a LOT more work to do on it .... :( I really can't get my head round it! a fellow trainee called it 'mumnesia' - apparently that's a recognised term?!? :shrug: (maybe he was winding me up) I've only got 3 or 4 more full days to do it, and i'm off to yoga tonight so i won't be doing it then .... Oh well, I'm sure if I can really crack on it will get done, it won't be very good but just hoping it will pass!


----------



## Meerkat

Ellie - when did you start yoga? Was it before you were pg or is it part of your pg excercise?

Any news on tillysmum anyone?


----------



## Seity

Ava - Sounds like Finlay's coming along nicely. Good job with the BF!
Ellie - Fist kayaking class was fun. NT scan is next week after the second kayaking class. Good luck with the preggy brain.


----------



## Csunshine013

avabear73 said:


> Just have to post this, so chuffed ... Finlay got weighed today :)
> 
> When he was born, he was 4lbs 8oz. When he left the hospital two weeks ago, he weighed 4lbs 11 3/4 oz. Last Wednesday he was 5lbs 5oz.
> 
> Today, he was 5lbs 15 1/2 oz. :happydance: He's nearly 6lbs!!! So thrilled :happydance: All that expressing and BFing is really paying off :happydance: :cloud9:

That is such wonderful news! See you didn't need any advice on the BF! You did fine just by yourself! That is a huge milestone! It just amazes me how fast they grow once they are born. 

Well ladies I stopped bleeding today so WOOP WOOP DH and I get to start some serious scroggin this weekend!:blush: fxd that I get back here soon!

I will watching all of you progress! 

Marley hope your doing well today keep us updated fxd LO stays as long as possible inside but if not the steroid they have given you should help tremendously!
:hugs:


----------



## ellie

Hey Meerkat, I started just a few weeks ago, it is a 'specialist' antenatal class, but you can go to a regular yoga class as long as the instructor knows you are pregnant and will adapt the exercises for you. I did used to do a lot of yoga though up until a couple of years ago and just couldnt get to classes anymore, which has helped me get into it much easier and quicker and to know a bit about what I am doing, but it is still a lovely class and they do loads of breathing and 'talking to baby' exercises as well as good postures to get into for labour etc.

Csunshine glad you are feeling a bit better - :rofl: at you 'scroggin' that sounds like a northern england kind of term!! hope to have some great news from you soon :hugs:


----------



## PieMistress

:hi: everybody!

It's been absolutely ages since I posted on this thread - mwahhhhh! Not sure where time has been going, every evening i'm home it feels like I have something to do (and none of it is baby related!!). Our spare room (to be nursery) is in total CHAOS and i'm having mild panics at getting it all ready in time (I know I shouldn't fret and it will all be fine!!). Am feeling bubs kick more each day now and OH has felt him/her too.

Welcome to those that have joined this thread!

I celebrated my first sober birthday recently in as long as I can remember. We went out for a nice meal and I had a half lager shandy made with 1/3 lager (!!). It's the first (very diluted) drop of alcohol i've had since being pregnancy and tasted lovely. OH had a sip and said he could only taste lemondade!!

Have got our last holiday away soon before the baby comes, and are heading down to Wales in our camper van for a week which i'm really looking forward to :) We will be able to fit baby in when he/she arrives but it will take some clever packing for sure!!!

Csunshine - I was so sorry to hear of your loss and will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that you have some good news for us soon :)

Seity - I love kayaking too :) We have sea and river kayaking pretty much on our doorstep so am very lucky!

Vicky - Wow! Twins!!! That must be very exciting/nerve-wracking!!! Are you noticeably bigger with 2 than with 1 ?

Gol - Congrats on baby Myles!!!!! Such fantastic news xox

Freyasmum - Congrats on your pregnancy. I love the name Freya but sadly it's a bit of a mouthful with my OH's surname (which is Fryer). A lot of the names I love begin with 'F' but can't use them (ie/ Freya, Faith, Faye, Frank) :(

Meerkat - I'm also sleeping really badly at the moment and it's getting to the point where I don't look forward to bedtime as I know the next few hours will be spent tossing and turning and waking up with backache (even my dreamgenii pillow doesn't stop me from rolling onto my back). I've been a bit of a grumpy moo the past few days which isn't like me at all :(

Ava - I love hearing all about Finlay! Am so pleased he is putting on the weight and the BF is going well :)

Marleysgirl - Good luck at the hospital, will be thinking of you and hoping bubs can stay in for a little bit longer x

Polaris - Any word up on the job front as yet?

Ellie - I've got yoga on my hit list of things to sort out! There are no pregnancy classes near me but a local teacher said it would be no problem to join her class and she would keep me right with what exercises I can and can't do!

Sorry if i've missed anyone! Serves me right for leaving it so long inbetween posts!!

Happy Friday everyone, nearly the weekend - whooop!! Got my 24w appt next week so will be giving work my official finishing date when I get my MatB1 form. Am thinking 2 weeks before due date but am I being crazy? I have an office job that I really enjoy but I guess I don't know how knackered i'm going to be by then!


----------



## Meerkat

PieMistress said:


> Got my 24w appt next week so will be giving work my official finishing date when I get my MatB1 form. Am thinking 2 weeks before due date but am I being crazy? I have an office job that I really enjoy but I guess I don't know how knackered i'm going to be by then!

Hi Pie, I got my MATB1 form on Weds and am still deciding exactly what date to finish. I was going to work up until 2 weeks before but after speaking to 2 friends who have recently had a :baby: I've changed my mind!

They both took more than a month off before their EDD and were so glad as they said they were completely knackered in the last 2 weeks and had no energy to do anything. So they had the first few weeks to do all the last minute bits and bobs and the last couple of weeks to relax and get plenty of rest before the big event.

They both seemed to feel that a few more weeks off before the baby was more beneficial than the extra money. So it got me thinking and I've decided to finish 4 weeks before. After all, it could come early!! And it'll be my last chance for some 'me' time for a while. I know it's different for everyone but what do you think? x


----------



## Meerkat

ellie said:


> Hey Meerkat, I started just a few weeks ago, it is a 'specialist' antenatal class, but you can go to a regular yoga class as long as the instructor knows you are pregnant and will adapt the exercises for you. I did used to do a lot of yoga though up until a couple of years ago and just couldnt get to classes anymore, which has helped me get into it much easier and quicker and to know a bit about what I am doing, but it is still a lovely class and they do loads of breathing and 'talking to baby' exercises as well as good postures to get into for labour etc.

Thanks Ellie, I can't decide whether to do yoga, aquanatal or something else. Maybe I should just phone around and see if there are any places on anything first. In fact is there anything else?? My MW told me I could start doing classes whenever I want to. But I notice most of them are during work time and although I know they have to let me go I'm not sure it's going to be great for our understaffed office right now. Hmmm, what do to?...


----------



## ellie

tricky innit .... my MW told me that employers are obliged to give you time off for antenatal appointments and that included things like aquanatal classes!!! but i've no idea where they are in my area, I go swimming once a week and to the gym (just walking and on cross trainer) and yoga, I do a bit at home as well, so I figured that was enough! I think some areas might do specialist prenatal exercise classes, kind of depends what you want I suppose and what you were used to doing before, probably a good idea to keep it gentle!

Finishing work - well I would finish maybe at around 36 weeks, but because of the way my training programme is timed I will be finishing at 37+5, which I don't feel is ideal but it was either that or finish at about 34 then I wouldnt be able to go back to it next September like I planned, I would have had to stay off until next November (and be forced to take lots of annual leave to make up the extra few weeks over the 52 weeks you're allowed to take). Plus the final 4 weeks will just be sitting around at teaching sessions all day, I can get lifts or get the train there, I will have one piece of coursework to finish and hand it (which is underway ... its just this essay I am hating! supposed to be doing it now haha!), so I figured that it won't be that much stress to do the teaching. I know I will be tired, and if LO decides to come early it will c*ck all of that up anyway, but that's the plan! 
However, if you had a bit more flexibility about when to finish, it's really up to you... some people feel fine to work up until the end, it kind of depends on the type of job you do and how you can get there? Or if you feel the few weeks will be a good time to 'nest' and settle in, then definitely make the most of it!


----------



## franny_k

Hello everyone - wow, so much has gone on in the last few days.

Had a lovely few days with my mum and we started looking at prams. Have discovered that I need a degree in physics to work out which one to get so I'm going to leave it for at least five months! Spent a wonderful night at a posh hotel with a spa and had a delicious facial and went swimming - first bit of exercise in nearly two months. It felt great and I've now ordered a maternity swimsuit to carry on the trend! I've also been spending a small fortune on maternity clothes as I go back to work after the summer hols in a few weeks and I won't be able to fit into any of my old clothes. It was a real struggle trying to find things but I'm sorted now including some great leather wedge boots from Clarks which I got for £30. Bargain!

Csunshine - your positivity is amazing. You go girl! Really hope to hear something soon xx

Ava - Finlay sounds wonderful - hope to be able to get BF tips from you in six months!

Ellie - how's that essay coming along?! I've still not done a scrap of work so next week shall see me chained to my desk

Piemistress- am out tomorrow night and contemplating having a Guiness which will be my first drink in 3 months! 

Meerkat - I've slept so badly last few days that I was a real ratbag yesterday and my OH told me to go to bed and get some sleep so that I became human again! :blush: And poor Arthur, my cat, has still not returned :( We're trying to comfort the other one who's still here and goes looking for him. 

Marley - hope all is well. Have been thinking of you xx

Freyasmum - hello! I'm also 36! Congrats on you BFPxx

Everyone else- hello, hope you're all doing OK. I'm off for a bowl of cornflakes my new craving! :thumbup:


----------



## tillymum

Chloe Caitlyn was born on Thrusday 20th August at 8.01am weighing 6lbs 15oz.
And is just a beauty and perfect, both her Dad and I are besotted!

I had a long and horrible induction from Monday to Thursday and she finally arrived by forceps delivery after a very quick active labor.

Havent time to update more xxx


----------



## Seity

Congrats Tilly on your baby girl!


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Tilly!!! Beautiful name too. Sorry to hear the induction was horrible, but I'm sure that it's all completely worth it now that she's here!

Thanks to everyone who asked about my job situation. It's still up in the air but apparently we should know whether we have jobs by the first or second week of September, so not too much longer to wait. It's annoying because I really want to buy things for the house and for baby, but I have to hold off till I see whether we are going to be completely broke or not! If I don't have a job, we can live without bookshelves for another while!!

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## ellie

LOADS of CONGRATULATIONS Tilly! Sorry it was horrible :hugs: aww what a lovely name! So pleased for you!


----------



## franny_k

Congrats Tilly!

Just found out that my cat's been run over - died instantly. He was such a lovely cat and I will miss him terribly. At least I know now.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## ellie

Ohhhh Franny I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: poor little fella and poor you :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

tillymum said:


> Chloe Caitlyn was born on Thrusday 20th August at 8.01am weighing 6lbs 15oz.
> And is just a beauty and perfect, both her Dad and I are besotted!
> 
> I had a long and horrible induction from Monday to Thursday and she finally arrived by forceps delivery after a very quick active labor.
> 
> Havent time to update more xxx

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!

ooohh Franny - I am so sorry :cry: I guess at least she didnt suffer - run free xxxxxxxxxxx

I hope everyone is good - we have another scan on tuesday (EEEKKKKKK SOOO NERVOUS!!) we are hoping to find out the flavour. 

Polaris - fingers crossed! I hope everything works out how you want - its the uncertainty thats the worst I guess xx

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## polaris

Franny I'm so sorry to hear about your poor cat. What a horrible thing to happen.


----------



## franny_k

Thanks everyone - I'm going to miss him terribly as he was my "baby", sad I know! Still, I suppose that I have to focus on my growing belly. I'm going to plant a tree where we buried him. It'll take a while to feel OK about everything but sh*t happens, eh?

I am going to have yet another bowl of cornflakes before turning in. I've nearly eaten a big box in less than a week.I just can't get enough!


----------



## polaris

Rice crispies are my thing at the moment, love them!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi everyone

Tillymum - Huge congratulations on the safe arrival of little Chloe!! I hope you're all well, you must be so happy! :happydance: :happydance:

Ellie - I'd like to start my maternity leave today if I could. I have so much to do at home and I'm finding it really hard to stay focused at work.. It doesnt help that my boss told me it's not looking very good for me to go back part time after :baby: is born (due to lack of staff - we've gone from 5 to 3 in 6 months). I just can't see me wanting to go back full time :nope:

Franny - I'm so so sorry to hear about Arthur. I love my own cat to bits and know how much they're missed when they're gone. Hope you're ok hon :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Oh franny, I'm so sorry. My cat was hit by a car a few years back. He had gotten outside and not been back at night like usual. It had to be on a Friday too, so I couldn't check the local SPCA till the next Monday. It turned out someone found him on the side of the road (the car hit and ran) and brought him there, but he was too badly injured for them to do anything for him. He had his collar on with my correct email, but the phone # was old, so they couldn't 'call me'. I'm just glad someone that cared was with him at the end and that they knew his name.
I like the tree idea its very nice.


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations Tilly what a wonderful name!

Ladies I'm still lurking checking up on each of you! :thumbup:

Franny so sorry about your cat, I had mine run over as well. It sucks when they are great companions. DH wont let me have one now. Doesn't like the hair. LOL maybe that's because he's loosing all his and he is still very young. 32 this Thursday. LMAO

Looks like the rest of you ladies are doing well keep up the good work and I hope to be back here soon! :thumbup:

Has anybody heard from Marley? Hope all is well!


----------



## ellie

hey csunshine how are you doing? how's the 'scroggin' going ;)

mmm polaris rice krispies - havent had them for years - i want them now!!! 

meerkat sorry to hear about work - hope it can be sorted. i think there is some guideline? that employers have to consider requests to return part time after mat leave but aren't obliged to say yes - sadly ....
I am trying to negotiate a 'phased return' to work so I will go back part time at first but I will then have to go back full time probably from the beginning of 2011. Not so bad though as my course will then finish (all being well) in september 2012. There might be room for maneouvre for you later on maybe?

franny how you doing :hugs: i still get upset about cats I lost many years ago. OH wont let me have a cat now as he doesnt like them :cry: however we do live by quite a busy road so (sensibly) he says they would be likely to get run over :cry: (or hassled by the many irritating chav gangs that live around us no doubt)

no sign of marleysgirl - hoping all is okay? anyone heard anything?

well OH just felt his first kick from outside - he's always managed to miss them before or been too impatient to wait for them! LO got him a corker which sent him flying across the room and howling 'aaaagh you've got an alien inside you' :haha: think he liked it despite finding it a bit freaky!

Ohhhhh this bl&*&!dy essay ... I HATE IT ... It's really rubbish too as I have done so little work on it! And I've now only got Thursday to work on it and hand it in Friday. B*!&!&*s .... my brain just hasnt been working in that way, and the urge to shop for baby clothes and look at cloth nappies online is just too strong ............


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Ellie the scroggin was OMG the most amazing that I have had in such a long time! I forgot just how good being with my hubby could be! I might just have to ask for seconds tonight. :blush: I am also quietly hoping for an early o like the previous two months. LOL I o'd on cd10 both months so hopefully! That would mean I would o tomorrow and then I would have to wait and see. LOL but if I get my way I will be back here soon!

Hope you all are doing well and will check back later to see if anybodies heard from Marley.

:hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hey Csunshine - good to see you popping in. Glad to hear that the 'scrogging' is to your satisfaction, LOL!! With a bit of luck you won't be too long getting back here properly.

Ellie - you have my sympathies with the essay. I have my final college assignment due Friday week, so I have a fun weekend lined up this weekend, not! 

Hope that all is going well with Marleysgirl, I presume she has been admitted and can't get on line.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted for ages, been so busy with Myles! Not managed to read through all posts I'm afraid!

Congratulations Tillymum, have you posted a pic of Chloe yet? 

Marleysgirl hope all is ok? 

Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## ellie

Big Congrats Gol and Myles! Hope all is going well!

What's the assignment Polaris? its amazing how interesting nappies or cleaning floors become when you've got a deadline isn't it .... I did think about asking for an extension for mine, but decided against it as i. they'd probably not go for the 'baby brains' excuse which seems to be stopping me thinking or concentrating and ii. at least if I hand something in (no matter how crap) i can have a nice weekend with our nephews in west wales and not be stressing about it ... however, you do have an extra day to do it in if you can face it! good luck!


----------



## polaris

ellie said:


> Big Congrats Gol and Myles! Hope all is going well!
> 
> What's the assignment Polaris? its amazing how interesting nappies or cleaning floors become when you've got a deadline isn't it .... I did think about asking for an extension for mine, but decided against it as i. they'd probably not go for the 'baby brains' excuse which seems to be stopping me thinking or concentrating and ii. at least if I hand something in (no matter how crap) i can have a nice weekend with our nephews in west wales and not be stressing about it ... however, you do have an extra day to do it in if you can face it! good luck!

It's writing a 4000 word article based on some aspect of the thesis. It should be reasonably straightforward really because obviously there won't be any new material to research for it. The problem will be choosing one aspect to focus on and trying to get it down to 4000 words. I know what you mean, at least once you get something submitted you can forget about it, otherwise it is just hanging over you.


----------



## Meerkat

ellie said:


> I am trying to negotiate a 'phased return' to work so I will go back part time at first but I will then have to go back full time probably from the beginning of 2011. Not so bad though as my course will then finish (all being well) in september 2012. There might be room for maneouvre for you later on maybe?

Ellie - I hadn't thought of that. It's worth adding to the list of ideas for my back to work negotiation. Another idea is I'm wondering whether they'll allow me to work 3 days in the office and 1 day from home. Not ideal but better than no job.. Although who knows, by the time it comes to going back I might have found something more suitable. Just not sure I'll get paid as well as I do now :nope: But maybe I won't mind.
PS Good luck with the evil essay!!

Csunshine - Nice to see you're still 'lurking' around hon. :hugs:

Gol - Good to see you too, I bet little M is keeping you busy!

Pol - Mmmm rice crispies - even nicer in a Toffee Crisp... :haha:

Seity - Sorry to hear about your cat too :cry: Poor thing! The roads are just too busy these days they don't stand a chance do they. The other day as I was driving to work and a herd of young deer ran across a really busy road, a few cars in front of me. It was utter chaos, cars screeching to a halt, deer running this way and that. I think they all managed to escape being hit but it made my stomach leap into my mouth and I drive that bit of road much more slowly now!


----------



## _Vicky_

Evening ladies how are you all?

Hope Marleysgirl is going ok 

GGRRRRR oohh just the word thesis brings me out in the shivers such memories lol best of luck eeekkkk.

We had a scan today and it was fab - they are both wiggling away and everything is where it should be. The sonographer wouldnt even check for gender though booooooooooooooooooooooo so we will have to wait. They booked me ANOTHER scan for 20 weeks so that will be the fifth scan before week 20 lol. We will need a pre birth album at this rate.

Cats frighten me - not the cat but the road aspect I really feel for you I have been there and its horrid. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seity

Thesis - *shudder* There's a reason I didn't go to grad school!

Vicky - Great news on your scan.

I just got back from my NT scan and everything is looking good.


----------



## Csunshine013

_Vicky_ said:


> Evening ladies how are you all?
> 
> Hope Marleysgirl is going ok
> 
> GGRRRRR oohh just the word thesis brings me out in the shivers such memories lol best of luck eeekkkk.
> 
> We had a scan today and it was fab - they are both wiggling away and everything is where it should be. The sonographer wouldnt even check for gender though booooooooooooooooooooooo so we will have to wait. They booked me ANOTHER scan for 20 weeks so that will be the fifth scan before week 20 lol. We will need a pre birth album at this rate.
> 
> Cats frighten me - not the cat but the road aspect I really feel for you I have been there and its horrid.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


They should be able to see gender parts at this scan and then you can pick out clothes, but don't go overboard as several of my friends did and they got mixed up. LOL If you know what I mean. Glad to hear your scan was great.


----------



## Meerkat

Vicky/Seity - Glad your scans went well. :happydance:

Vicky - How exciting having twinsl. I love your avatar with them both there in their bunkbeds!! I wonder if when they're bigger you'll feel them both moving at the same time, one kicking at the top of your bump and kicking the bottom!! Amazing x


----------



## _Vicky_

Csunshine - yes can you imagine lol

Seity - FABULOUS!!!! 

Meerkat - hehe my sis has twins and she knew where they were and her boy was quiet and she had to have them at 32 weeks as they ran out of room. I am SURE I can feel one atm - I have felt a weird sensation on my right side for a few days and at my scan she said one was head down and the other one was laying accross so I might be able to feel that one - lol 

We bought moses baskets today - £65 for two including delivery WHOOP WHOOP - dead excited now hehehehe


----------



## Meerkat

_Vicky_ said:


> Csunshine - yes can you imagine lol
> 
> Seity - FABULOUS!!!!
> 
> Meerkat - hehe my sis has twins and she knew where they were and her boy was quiet and she had to have them at 32 weeks as they ran out of room. I am SURE I can feel one atm - I have felt a weird sensation on my right side for a few days and at my scan she said one was head down and the other one was laying accross so I might be able to feel that one - lol
> 
> We bought moses baskets today - £65 for two including delivery WHOOP WHOOP - dead excited now hehehehe

I bet it is the one on the bottom bunk! OMG it feels funny enough with one in there moving around. I can't imagine having 2 little wrigglers!
PS And so you should get lots of bargains for buying in bulk lol. :p



A funny thing happened today...

My DH says I'm not very romantic. :blush: So I decided to surprise him by taking him out tomorrow to celebrate 6 months of being married (we got married on 27 Feb 09). I told him to keep Thurs night free but didn't say why. Well today at work I received a HUGE bouquet of flowers from him and the card read 'Happy Anniversary. What an amazing first year! I can't wait for the arrival of our baby'. 
Bless his cottons! ... Although I did wonder why he was sending me an anniversary message. :confused: 

Anyway, it turns out that he remembered the date that he proposed and thought that he'd send me flowers to celebrate that it was a year ago today. He thinks that I've got the dates mixed up and that I think its tomorrow. So much for my romantic gesture - I was really hoping to surprise him but to be honest he outsurprised me first!!


----------



## Csunshine013

But you know you have a 50/50 chance so you can't really go wrong.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Meerkat what a wonderful surprise! I love flowers and especially when your not expecting them.


----------



## Seity

Meerkat that was sweet of your husband. I'm sure he'll love your surprise too!

Vicky - So neat that you can feel at least one of them already. I can't imagine that, but I'll find out for myself eventually. I really can't imagine two though!


----------



## Meerkat

He did like my surprise and thinks it's funny that we're celebrating different things! 
Anyway, there'll be less money for this kind of thing when I'm on maternity leave so it's nice to do it now.

Hope everyone's well. :thumbup: I can't wait for the weekend. Work is a real chore today..


----------



## franny_k

Hello everyone - been a bit busy recently so not checked in.

Meerkat - what a lovely thing for your OH to do and for you to arrange something lovely for him too! It was the anniversary of me and my OHs first date today and we went back to the same restaurant and had a lovely day. It feels lovely knowing that we've got a baby on the way and I'm loving it now that I'm starting to properly show!

I got some fantastic bargains in the Blooming Marvellous sale. A great swimming cossie for£6.50! Now I can go to aqua aerobics, no excuses! They had some very good deals and I got a lovely dress for work for £14 and a great vest for £4. Had to send back some lovely jeans as they were too long so need to treat myself to another (full price) pair somewhere else.

Ellie - dare I say it...essay? Did you get it done? I managed to plow through some of the work I needed to get done before going back to school on Tuesday - yikes!

Has anyone heard from Marley?

I'm trying to eat a lot more healthily at the moment and got a great pregnancy nutrition and recipe book. Thing is, they don't tell you how to make mint aeros!:loopy:

Have a lovely weekend everyone! xx :hugs:

Oh, and I had my bloods taken this morning for my screening - find out in two weeks. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Meerkat

Hi Franny - I think thats so nice re-living that first date. And I'm impressed with all your bargains too! I went shopping today, went to 5 shops trying on jeans and trousers but came back with diddly. Just one of those days I guess :nope:

On a good note though my brother and his wife came over for tea tonight with their 10 week old little girl and I think its finally starting to sink in that I too will have a :baby: of my own soon. I still find it all so amazing

PS No still no news from Marley, its been a while hasn't it. I hope she's ok :hugs:


----------



## soon2b6

Hi everyone, havent been on here for ages, been busy, he he he!! My baby was born on 22nd Aug at 11.56pm weighing 8lb 14oz by emergency c/sect . I had a little girl. Ive put a bit in 3rd tri about the birth, https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/182195-my-baby-has-made-early-appearance.html
Hope you are all well and will try to catch up on here as often as she will let me!!!


----------



## avabear73

I'm not caught up yet - but CONGRATULATIONS soonie!! Off to read your thread now ... :)


----------



## franny_k

MARLEYSGIRL UPDATE! Received a message from Marley today at 1pm:

Hi franny, am trying to post in the Old Mum thread from my phone but it's not working! Am in hospital, Andrew was born on 19th after emergency section, weighed just 1lb6. He's in Special Care but doing well for being tiny, already off ventilator onto cPap and being tube-fed EBM. I'm hopefully out in a few more days, problems with my section healing. Can you post all this up for the others? Ta!

Hope you can read this Marley! We're all thinking of you and hoping that Andrew grows quickly and you're both out and together soon:hugs:


----------



## franny_k

soon2b6 said:


> Hi everyone, havent been on here for ages, been busy, he he he!! My baby was born on 22nd Aug at 11.56pm weighing 8lb 14oz by emergency c/sect . I had a little girl. Ive put a bit in 3rd tri about the birth, https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/182195-my-baby-has-made-early-appearance.html
> Hope you are all well and will try to catch up on here as often as she will let me!!!

Hope you and Holly are doing well xx


----------



## polaris

Congratulations to soon2be6 and to Marleysgirl!!!

Marleysgirl- glad to hear that Andrew is doing well, I can't imagine how small he must be at that weight, that's great that he is already off ventilator, the steroids must have helped with his development. Hope that your scar heals up properly soon.

Soon2be - sorry it was such a difficult experience but congrats on Holly's arrival. Would love to see pics if you get the chance!


----------



## golcarlilly

CONGRATULATIONS Soon2be and MarleysGirl :hugs: 

Sorry not been around lately I will try and catch up on everyone!!


----------



## avabear73

Congrats Marleys! I did think you'd probably had your LO, glad to hear he is doing well (the tiny babies just amaze me with their strength and resilience) - hope you heal quickly and can get home soon. Keep us posted when you get time - will be thinking of you and Andrew :hugs:

(I had the same problem with posting via phone, I could read but couldn't answer anything!!).


----------



## soon2b6

Congratulations Marleys :hugs: Im so pleased he is doing well. Andrew is a lovely strong name, hope your recovery improves.


----------



## Csunshine013

Marley that is lovely that you and Andrew are doing so well! Glad he is stong I bet he gets that from his Mom! Keep us updated!

Soon2be what wonderful news! Holly is an beautiful name! 

Congrats ladies!


----------



## ellie

Just a quicky girls ... been busy with essay (finally handed in on friday, it was s**t but at least it's in) then went away - just to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS! to soon2b6 and Marleysgirl, been thinking of you, so glad to hear they're doing well ... catch up properly later! :hugs: girls and really well done :hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

:blue::pink:Huge congratulations Marleysgirl and Soonie!! 

Marleys - It's great to hear from you! So glad to hear Andrew is doing well and I hope you're both out of hospital soon. :flower:

Soon2b6 - Wow nearly 9lb thats amazing! I love the name Holly, can't wait to see some pics. Am off to read your story... :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Congrats soon2b6 and Marleysgirl!

I'm glad Andrew is doing so well, I can't even begin to imagine a baby that tiny! C'mon little man.

I hope you both recover quickly.


----------



## Snowy

Congratulations to Marleysgirl and soon2b6 :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Just a quick note to say that I'm home ... Will write a long post in the next few days with all my news! Andrew is doing just fine :D


----------



## polaris

Welcome home, marleysgirl!! And huge congrats again! I'm so pleased to hear that Andrew is doing well, it must be scary because he's so tiny, but he's obviously a fighter!! Can't wait to hear the full update. 

PS - I let the November Sparklers group know about little Andrew's arrival - hope you don't mind! I just had to share the news!


----------



## _Vicky_

Congratulations to soon2be6 and to Marleysgirl!!!

WOW well done both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Both your posts brought tears to my eyes lol

I hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the winter - I am getting HUGE and clothes dont like me anymore - maternity trousers fall down boooooooo and they are a size 10 whats all that about? I bought some dungarees today on internet and believe me if they are comfy I am NEVER taking them off.

We have another scan on tuesday - the biggy checking for eyes due to inherited condition am really nervous but it hasnt happened for 28 years in my family and I am trying to tell myself that something would have shown up by now but as scans werent around then we have no comparitors (basically the part of the brain that grows the eyes is absent) so everything crossed please if you remember. 

OHs fish keep dying and its really upsetting me and one is pregnant eeekk hope we get there in time to seperate the babies if they eat them it will kill me. 

thats enough from me lol lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## polaris

I will be thinking of you on Tuesday Vicky - really hope that everything goes well.


----------



## Meerkat

Me too hon. Got everything crossed for you :hugs:

PS Marleys - Glad to haer youre home. Looking forward to your update!


----------



## Csunshine013

Glad your home Marley you know with Andrew being so strong your going to have your hands full from the moment you get him home. LOL He will grow big and strong both physically and mentally and he will try you around ever corner. lol great that he is doing so well! :hugs:

Vicky-- I will be thinking about you on Tuesday good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi again ... let's see if I can condense the last two weeks into one post!

You probably all remember that I had an u/s scan that showed placental bloodflow problems, and I received steroid injections to prepare Beanie's lungs for an early delivery. A week after this, I was due for another u/s scan, but went to hospital earlier that day as I had reduced foetal movement. They scanned me on arrival and advised us that baby should be delivered as soon as possible - that day - for best chance of survival. He'd be 29+1 weeks.

Andrew was delivered by caesarian section at 19:43 that evening, weighing just 1lb 6oz. Marley was with me throughout, and got to see him briefly before he was taken away to the Special Care unit. I got to see him early the next morning, when he'd been stabilised.

I've spent almost two weeks in the hospital and fought for discharge today, although my section wound hasn't completely healed and will be monitored daily by community midwives.

Andrew is doing stonkingly well for such a preemie, which is being put down to those steroid injections. He will be two weeks old tomorrow, now weighs 1lb 9oz, and has already progressed from the ventilator onto cPap and today spent 4 hrs breathing on his own, which will be repeated and increased. He is being tube-fed EBM, and producing nice little parcels at the other end, so that system works fine! He does however show evidence (on scan) of a bleed in his head next to his brain, and we have yet to find out what this could mean, it will only become apparent with time.

Right, that's enough about me (for now) - what did I miss?


----------



## avabear73

Vicky - will be thinking of you on Tuesday x

Marleys - good to have you back, bet you feel much better just for sleeping in your own bed, I know I did. Fingers crossed everything heals nice and quickly :hugs: Andrew sounds amazing, what a little toughie. Please keep us updated, will be thinking of you both x


Our news ... Finlay appears to be going through his 6 week growth spurt and has been attached to my boobs now for a couple of days ... hopefully he will get back to normal soon! Got a weigh-in tomorrow ... he was 6lb 9oz last week, my money is on 7lb 2oz, hubby reckons 7lb 5oz ... once things settle again I'll catch up on the posts I've missed! Take care all xx


----------



## polaris

Wow marleysgirl, it must have been a stressful couple of weeks. I can't imagine. So good that Andrew is doing so well though - thank god you were being monitored and got the steroids that you needed!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thanks Polaris for updating the November Sparklers - I feel a bit of a cheat, having skipped so far ahead of everybody else at this stage! Yes it's pretty stressful knowing that Andrew is in SCBU, even though he's in good hands, but on the plus side we have an extra couple of months with our beautiful baby :D

I am soooooo grateful that I agreed to take part in the tellyprog. It was at the "extra" scan they organised (for filming purposes) that the deteriorating placental blood-flow was spotted and the decision to inject steroids was made - without that additional scan, we'd have waited for our scheduled scan a week later; again the decision would have been made to give me an emergency section that day, but without the benefit of the steroids and the benefit of us mentally preparing ourselves for such an event. It is Andrew's breathing capability that is making all the difference to his progress now - yes he's small, but everything works!

Talking of the tellyprog, they came up to film us and Andrew a couple of days after the birth, so footage of him in SCBU will hopefully be included in the prog when it airs.


----------



## avabear73

I can't wait to see that programme Marleys, what an adventure you've been on. Isn't it amazing/freaky/weird how things have a habit of working out? Must have been fate. :hugs: How's the wound today? Healing up?

I was at a clinic today and one of the other Mums came up to make conversation ... she asked how heavy Finlay was when he was born and I said 4lb 8oz, her reply ... oh lucky you. :dohh: Sometimes people just don't think, do they? They don't mean any harm (and I wasn't offended or anything, she was trying to be nice) but still ... :wacko:

Speaking of clinics ... he was weighed again today, he's gone up another 10 1/2oz this week (he was on a growth spurt and has been attached to me almost non stop for 3 days) ... he now weighs 7lb 3 1/2oz. What a star :cloud9:

Right off to try on my new nursing bras that have just arrived, and then feed my starving boy (well he thinks he's starving anyway LOL).

ETA: Love your new siggy BTW!


----------



## Meerkat

Vicky - Have those dungarees arrived yet? I know what you mean, I am sooo fed up of my maternity trousers falling down. Does anyone else have this problem??

Ava - Glad to hear you and Finlay are both well and he's feeding so keenly! You must be so pleased with his progress :hugs:

Marleys - Ava's right, it must have been fate doing the tv prog and having that scan on that day. Glad to hear the little man is doing so well. :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

Meerkat said:


> Vicky - Have those dungarees arrived yet? I know what you mean, I am sooo fed up of my maternity trousers falling down. Does anyone else have this problem??

Not yet boooooooo - will let you knw when they do. My bargain bundle of maternity tops (11 for £2.70 hurrah) arrived today and yay they are all perfect - I love ebay when it goes well hehe. I have found the belly bands help the builders bum a little but its very annoying!!!


----------



## soon2b6

Marleys, I agree fate took a hand to keep Andrew safe. I'm glad he is doing well and you have managed to get home. I cant wait to see the TV prog.
Vicky, Will be thinking of you on Tuesday. Sorry to hear about the fish, hope the little fishies are OK.
Ava, People dont think, youre right, I have had many comments (mostly from my mum - but we wont go there, lol) about her not having been "offered" a c/section with us, grrrrrrrrr, er, yeah of course, it was a choice thing :wacko: Finlay is doing so well now he wont be small for long:winkwink:
Holly is doing fine, she does however think night time is playtime, and daytime is sleep time, Mummys too old for this Holly!!


----------



## franny_k

Meerkat & Vicky - yes I have the same problem with mat trousers constantly falling down! They tend to be the under the bump ones, I find the less glamorous over the bump trousers better - and hopefully warmer for winter!

It seems there is something in the water at my work as we have five of us now with babies due between January and April! Our boss has said that he's going to hand out condoms at meetings from now on! 

Marleys/ Soon/ Ava - hope all is good with your darling LOs. Am sending much love and growing vibes for those who need it xx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Seity

franny_k said:


> It seems there is something in the water at my work as we have five of us now with babies due between January and April! Our boss has said that he's going to hand out condoms at meetings from now on!
> Hope everyone is well xx

:rofl: My boss doesn't have to worry about that. There are only two other women in the office. Both older than me and one is a lesbian.


----------



## avabear73

> There are only two other women in the office. Both older than me and one is a lesbian.

Thanks for the best laugh I've had today! :rofl: Love it!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Today's photo of Andrew, looking really cute!

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020779.jpg


----------



## polaris

Beautiful picture, he looks like he has grown! He really is super cute.


----------



## Seity

Awww, Andrew looks so adorable in that picture!


----------



## avabear73

He is gorgeous, and wow, his eyes are beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

OMG He is handsome! Wow! So cute you just want to kiss his whole face!

:hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

BIG NEWS!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:​
Andrew was promoted from the NeoNatal ICU to the High-Dependency room last night, he's doing that well!!!!


----------



## avabear73

WOW!!! Fabulous news!!! Congratulations Andrew! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Meerkat

Wow Marley what a fab picture, Andrew's so cute! Glad to hear he's moved on from the neo natal unit too. :hugs:


----------



## deej23

Just been reading loads of this thread Andrew is gorgoeus... What program is he going to be in and do you know when it's going to be on....couldn't find it in the th:thumbup.
Best wishes for him but luck seems to be holding his hand and i'm sure in the pic hes sqeezing his little hand to keep it with him.


----------



## polaris

Wow that's brilliant news, so glad to hear that Andrew is doing so well! You must be over the moon!!

hi deej23 - congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## golcarlilly

Marleys Andrew is sooooooo lovely great news on his progress :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Andrew is making such amazing progress. That's wonderful!


----------



## _Vicky_

oh isnt he just lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a star too doing so well!!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

OMG whoever asked about dungarees - THEY ARE HEAVEN!!!!!!!!! They arrived this morning and I havent taken them off since (nor I think will I for the next five months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## polaris

I've been babysitting the twins all day today - they are so gorgeous!! I really can't believe that I'll have a baby of my own in 2 months!


----------



## Meerkat

Vicky - What do these dungarees look like? I'm interested to know more. I've spent the whole day hoiking my trousers up and flashing my bum every time I bend down. Aghhhhhhh :hissy:

Pol - I was the same with my niece on Saturday night. She's just under 3 months and I find it amazing that I too shall have a little one of my own. Makes me all emotional.

:happydance: Big day for me today - I finally bought some baby things; a swaddling blanket, a pair of scratch mittens and some bibs. Hoorah!! I was starting to think I'd never do it!! I nearly cried though, it makes me so emotional being around babies and baby things. I really need to get a grip of myself!! :haha:


----------



## franny_k

Marleys - WOW! Andrew looks GORGEOUS and I'm thrilled to hear that he's doing so well, such great news.

I'm struggling to get on here at the moment.Being back at work is taking up most of my time and as soon as I get home I hit the sofa - will have to invest in wifi because getting up the stairs to use the computer is just too much hard work.

Vicky - I may just invest in some dungarees!

Meerkat - how lovely to be buying things. I'm holding off until after my 20 week scan and the results of bloods, etc. I saw some beautiful wellies today that looked like penguins and I nearly cried! My OH looked at me like I was insane!

Have a good week everyone! xx


----------



## Seity

Vicky - I think everyone at work would start laughing if I showed up in overalls, but I can definitely see where they would be comfortable. Luckily I haven't needed to buy any clothes yet, but I get the feeling it's not too far off before my jeans start getting tight.


----------



## _Vicky_

Meerkat said:


> Vicky - What do these dungarees look like? I'm interested to know more. I've spent the whole day hoiking my trousers up and flashing my bum every time I bend down. Aghhhhhhh :hissy:

THEY ARE FAB - they look fine as far as I am concerned - I wear them with my uggs lol rolled up to 3/4 length. I was a bit self conscious at first but they look perfectly decent - ok not my first fashion choice but will save the skinny jeans and stilleto boots for next year :winkwink:

If you want me to send you a pic let me know xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

Seity said:


> Vicky - I think everyone at work would start laughing if I showed up in overalls, but I can definitely see where they would be comfortable. Luckily I haven't needed to buy any clothes yet, but I get the feeling it's not too far off before my jeans start getting tight.

ha yes indeed - I work from home so dont have the whole office malarky to consider. God knows how I would cope I was in maternity trousers at 7 weeks (bleedy twins lol)


----------



## Marleysgirl

Something to make you grin, ladies ...

As I sat on the postnatal ward, bored out of my mind and trying anything to pass the time, I realised that there would be no point me attending my scheduled antenatal classes in September & October - which included a tour of the delivery unit!

It was an entertaining phone call, as I explained my reasons for cancelling them ..... "No, it's not that I'm _choosing_ not to attend, it's just that I'm sat in Ward 66 right now, already having had my baby weeks earlier than planned" :rofl:

Now I have to go onto umpteen websites where I've registered for baby information - I'm still getting emails that say "You are 32 weeks pregnant" !!


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl said:


> Now I have to go onto umpteen websites where I've registered for baby information - I'm still getting emails that say "You are 32 weeks pregnant" !!

Love it!! You'll be getting those for a while yet. :haha: Must seem very odd.

Vicky - Yes please send me a pic, they sound cool with your uggs but I'd love to see!!


----------



## maybebaby3

hi i'm 31. just got my :bfp:, due may 15th, and would like 2 join you girls on the journey! :hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

maybebaby3 - :hi: Hi and welcome! Congratulations on your :bfp:!!


----------



## soon2b6

Hi maybebaby3, wecome and congratulations.


----------



## Meerkat

Hey Soonie, how's little Holly? :baby:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Remember that I had a 1 in 5 chance of baby having Downs?

I am delighted to say that the tests show that he is completely clear of this and similar chromosome problems!


----------



## ellie

Hey all :wave: not been around much lately .....
Wow I can't believe Andrew, he is amazing!!! What a little trouper! Amazing eyes too! It was such good luck that you were in that study and got the extra monitoring, and now here he is! Really well done! Do you know when he will be able to go home?
:wave: to everyone else .... can't wait to see these dungarees :rofl:

Feeling a bit unsure about everything at the moment. Got upset at the midwife appiontment last week when I said I don't feel movement some days and they (there was a student in there as well, and a different midwife again -dont think I've seen the same one twice) freaked out saying i MUST go in if ever I don't ... thing is my LO does have some quiet days, at the moment there aren't any days where I feel nothing at all but it can be quiet for many hours, and I just feel like I am not sure I can justify going in there several times a week! I have started getting my doppler out nearly every day again and all always sounds fine, he/she usually starts wiggling when I prod them with it :rofl:, and I've noticed that when I'm awake in the night (usually around 5am at the moment) there's a load of prodding and wiggling going on, so maybe they're nocturnal ?!?
when she measured my fundal height it was also 'on the bottom line', she said that was fine but now i'm worried about whether everything is growing okay ... I guess they'll check that out if there isn't an improvement by next time? i also had +1 glucose in my urine, and they said that needs monitoring as it could mean gestational diabetes, but all i've read says that it can be common in pregnancy and doesnt necessary mean anything or that it needs treatment (or that there's any evidence that treating it has any effect on the outcome for mother or baby). Sigh ... this trimester seems even more fraught with concerns than the 1st!
Sorry guys ... just feeling a bit tired and out of control with it all. Also my neighbours are p'ing me off today. And we've got a friend staying with us (indefinitely!!!) while he looks for a house in the area - when he said his wife and daughter weren't coming to join him until 21st November I had visions of him helping with the delivery!!! Eek!
Hope everyone else is in a better mood than me!


----------



## ellie

Oh and great news about the results Marleysgirl, I knew he'd be absolutely fine :happydance:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi Ellie, it sounds like you need an energy hug :hug:

I have to say, Andrew was a nocturnal wriggler - always about 3 in the morning! 

As regards not feeling movements for a while, well my research midwife suggested that before I panic and phone Triage, I should have an ice-cold drink (or an ice-lolly), wait 20 minutes, and then see if that made baby move. Which is kinda what I did on my last day, he didn't, and so we went in. A heartbeat monitor wouldn't have helped, as his heartbeat was still strong when I was admitted, but he wasn't moving much and as it my bloodflow that had the problem, it wouldn't have affected his heartbeat for another 24hrs or so.


----------



## ellie

Aaaw thanks hon! Feel better already!

my mw suggested cold water or splashing water on my belly, sayign that it will move away from it, but I seem to have a stubborn LO who doesn't move on demand but when they want to, as the bath or shower doesn't usually work, and the drink doesn't always! .... I think maybe my plan will be that if I haven't felt anything for a while, I'll try the cold drink, and if nothing I will have to get into the mindset of ringing the ward, even though I feel silly doing it. When I went in at 26 weeks they said the blood flow and everything was just fine, and everyone (except the sonographer) made out that I was overreacting, maybe that's put me off ... 
It's wierd too, and I'm not sure whether it's 'because I'm older' and used to just getting on with everything I have to, or because it's part of my 'family story' that you just get on with things and don't make a fuss (I didnt even tell my parents when I had a miscarriage until a day or two later, because it was xmas day and I felt I couldnt spoil their xmas - sounds silly now I know), and worrying is just 'being silly'. I know it sounds crap, as what's really more important (no contest, of course), but with my work I feel like I have so little time left to do everything that I feel bad taking time out and cancelling things to go to the hospital. I really need to get over this ... it would help if my LO wasn't so lazy!


----------



## ellie

Did he wake you up? I don't think that mine wakes me up, I seem to wake up needing to move around / use the loo, so maybe? its just when I try to get back to sleep afterwards that I notice the poking!


----------



## polaris

Hey everyone - my brain is like a sieve today so sorry in advance for forgetting everything!!

Ellie - sorry you are having a bit of a worrying time. But it is better safe than sorry as the midwife says, so don't ever let anyone make you feel like you are over-reacting. Look at marleysgirl and baby Andrew - if she hadn't been getting the extra monitoring then things could have been different. So it's always worth getting things checked out. Hopefully baby will be wriggling away from now on and not worrying you so much!!

Marleysgirl - great news on the chromosomal testing. Just shows that a high risk doesn't necessarily mean there will be a problem.

Maybebaby - congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Marleysgirl

ellie said:


> Did he wake you up? I don't think that mine wakes me up, I seem to wake up needing to move around / use the loo, so maybe? its just when I try to get back to sleep afterwards that I notice the poking!

It wasn't Andrew that woke me up in the middle of the night, it was all those trips to the toilet! That's something I don't miss now that I've had him, I only have to wake once in the night to express.


----------



## ellie

that's much better!!! at the moment i'm only waking up once for the loo, but i find it really hard to get back off to sleep once i'm awake. hoping i'll get better at that once lo arrives ;)
we've decided that lo will probably be a Scorpio, given the stubbornness and doing what they want! (apologies if any of you are scorpios :) )
how are you doing polaris?
oh and :wave: hi to those joining us and congrats!


----------



## Marleysgirl

ellie said:


> that's much better!!! at the moment i'm only waking up once for the loo, but i find it really hard to get back off to sleep once i'm awake. hoping i'll get better at that once lo arrives ;)
> we've decided that lo will probably be a Scorpio, given the stubbornness and doing what they want! (apologies if any of you are scorpios :) )

Yes, I figure that waking to express (and waking to pee before then) was merely giving me practice for waking to feed my baby! I would wander the hospital ward, bleary-eyed, at 3am looking for a breast pump - was I the only person who bothered returning them after use? Anyway, the midwives would look and ask me if I was okay, and I was just grateful (she says shamefacedly) that I only had to express, I didn't have a crying baby demanding my attention too.

Scorpios .... yes, well .... DH is a Scorpio. And Andrew was meant to be one. That would have been a fun time for me - and for them, would have been interesting to see whether Taurean stubbornness is stronger! Now of course I need to learn about the Leo character.


----------



## polaris

ellie said:


> that's much better!!! at the moment i'm only waking up once for the loo, but i find it really hard to get back off to sleep once i'm awake. hoping i'll get better at that once lo arrives ;)
> we've decided that lo will probably be a Scorpio, given the stubbornness and doing what they want! (apologies if any of you are scorpios :) )
> how are you doing polaris?
> oh and :wave: hi to those joining us and congrats!

I'm doing well, hoping to hear today or tomorrow as to whether I have a job at the end of the month, so please keep your fingers crossed for me! I'm starting to feel much more tired again though over the past week, particularly after lunch, generally all I want to do is lie down on the office floor and have a nap, LOL! I actually had to do that one of the days, I pulled the cushions off the armchairs and closed the door and lay down for 20 minutes, LOL!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

That's "power napping" P, and nothing to do with pregnancy :rofl: Will keep fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl said:


> Remember that I had a 1 in 5 chance of baby having Downs?
> 
> I am delighted to say that the tests show that he is completely clear of this and similar chromosome problems!

Marleysgirl ~ Thats fab news hon, it just goes to show doesn't it x
PS Good idea about the cold drinks/lollies - I shall remember that.

Ellie ~ Mine moves around after I've been to the loo in the night too. I reckon it's because there's suddenly lots of space to stretch and kick about after the wee has gone :haha:

Pol - Fingers crossed for you!


I'm trying to decide whether to buy a manual or electric breast pump as I keep hearing mixed reviews. I've been over to breastfeeding threads to see what they say and its mixed. What do you ladies reckon?


----------



## _Vicky_

WHOOP WHOOP - just got back from the scan and all is fabulous both had all there bits in the right place and they did all the anomaly bits there and then too so that was a bonus.

AND we found out - ITS TWO BOYS hehehehehehehehe double blue bump for us - wow


----------



## Marleysgirl

Meerkat said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to buy a manual or electric breast pump as I keep hearing mixed reviews. I've been over to breastfeeding threads to see what they say and its mixed. What do you ladies reckon?

Depends on (1) how often you expect to use it and (2) your budget. General consensus is that powered is better than manual; and dual-pump better than single if you are going to express frequently & in quantity.

I used an electric double-pump at the hospital for 10 days, but I'm too poor (awwww!) to afford £50/month to rent one, and I'm on a never-ending waiting list for a loan pump from SCBU. So I'm currently using an Avent hand-pump six times a day and, actually, I'm not finding it too hard to hand pump the small amount I produce (70ml/time). I've got a Medela Mini powered pump coming from eBay in the next few days.

The SCBU nurses and other b/f friends are surprised to see that I'm getting on so well with the hand-pump.


----------



## maybebaby3

_Vicky_ said:


> WHOOP WHOOP - just got back from the scan and all is fabulous both had all there bits in the right place and they did all the anomaly bits there and then too so that was a bonus.
> 
> AND we found out - ITS TWO BOYS hehehehehehehehe double blue bump for us - wow

how exciting - twins! congrats!


----------



## Meerkat

Vicky - Wowee 2 boys how fantastic! Congratulations hon thats fab news :happydance: A house full of testosterone for you then!!! :rofl:


Thanks Marleys, I'll have a look and see which electric ones I can afford. Let me know how you get on with your new one when you get it!


----------



## Csunshine013

_Vicky_ said:


> WHOOP WHOOP - just got back from the scan and all is fabulous both had all there bits in the right place and they did all the anomaly bits there and then too so that was a bonus.
> 
> AND we found out - ITS TWO BOYS hehehehehehehehe double blue bump for us - wow

Oh how wonderful now you can really buy in bulk LOL!

I was just thinking about you and came over to check on the scan results and WHAM BLUE!!! How fun! Are they identical or fraternal?:hugs:


----------



## soon2b6

Thats great news Vicky, 2 little boys. I hope their fraternal though, identical boys, that spells TROUBLE in my opinion,LOL.


----------



## avabear73

Wow there's been a lot happening in here! I keep reading but never seem to have time to reply, but Finlay is sleeping just now so I'll take my chance .... :)

soonie - love the comment by your Mum about being offered a section! I've had similar comments, about how I haven't "given birth", come on people, it's not like I'm "too posh to push"! Anyway, how's Holly doing?

franny - thanks for the growing vibes, got another weigh in today, will see how he's doing. Must say that his growth spurt last week has boosted my milk supply tenfold, I'm amazed! Am taking the opportunity to build up my "stash" ;)

deej23 and maybebaby3 - congrats on your pregnancies and welcome to our little corner of BnB :)

Meerkat - glad to hear you've started buying stuff. Be warned though, now you've started .... it took me a while to have the confidence in the pregnancy to start buying stuff, but then once I began I couldn't stop - and still haven't! I hate shopping for me, but for Finlay I seem to have no self control whatsoever .... :baby: Speaking of pumps ... I have the medela swing, it's pretty good. I haven't tried a manual one though, but I am thinking about it (to have in my bag incase I need to express when I'm out and about, now that my milk production is up!).

Marleys - LOL at the emails. It takes a while to go through all those sites, eh? I signed up for a bunch of them, seemed like a good idea at the time! And CONGRATS on the test results! Seems like we just keep getting better and better news about Andrew -long may it continue! As for wandering the corridors looking for a pump - I had the best midwife ... she would come in at 3am with a pump on a trolley - I'd express, label the bottle, press the buzzer, she'd come back, take the bottle (or syringe, in the beginning) and pump away - clean it all up and take the milk to the NNU. She was a total star. All I had to do was wake up, express, ring a buzzer and go back to sleep. The last night I was there she wasn't on and the MW said "do you want woken at 3 to express?" I said yes and at 3am she opened the door to my room (I had a room to myself, since I didn't have Finlay with me) and said "it's 3am", closed the door and left ... it was such a shock to have to get up, prepare the pump, express, label, clean the pump, put it back, put the milk in the fridge ... the first midwife had totally spoiled me!!!!

ellie - if you've got any doubts, just call the hospital. Not sure if you recall but I went in a couple of times with reduced movement, the last time being the Sunday before Finlay was born. They hooked me up and it showed a deceleration, and they would have given me a scan but it was a holiday weekend. 4 days later they discovered my fluid had gone and when he was born 3 days later, he had been tangled up in the cord (thankfully just his body) - poor little mite could barely move, which explains why I wasn't feeling any movement. Like Marleys said, his heartbeat was fine (until they started inducing me, or the cord tightened) so that wouldn't have shown anything up. Not telling you to scare you, but more to say to follow your instincts. Remember there are people at the hospital whose job is solely to help women with problems in pregnancy - don't be afraid to give them a call if you feel you need to. :hugs: And if you come across someone who makes you feel like you're overreacting, ignore them. You are the Mum, so even if you were overreacting (which you're not), you're allowed!

Oh and as for falling asleep when LO arrives... if you're breastfeeding apparently you release a hormone which helps you get back to sleep after a feed (according to the BF counsellor in the hospital) - so if you're not knackered anyway, the hormone will send you off LOL. I've never had any bother (and I used to when I was pregnant) ... head down and I'm out. LOL.

polaris - good luck on the job front :hugs: And enjoy the naps, every pregnant woman has the right to nap as much as she wants! I really enjoyed my naps towards the end, and now they are a thing of the past ... I lie down thinking Finlay will be sleeping for a while, and he wakes up 10 minutes later :dohh:

Vicky - congrats about the scan! That must be a huge relief. :hugs: And wow twin boys - you are going to have so much fun! :happydance:

Gol - how's it going?


We've got a weigh in this morning, will update you all later ... our little man is piling on the weight now, his little legs and his face are filling out ... getting cuter by the day. Forgot to say he's been giving us huge smiles for the last couple of weeks, so adorable!! :cloud9: Oh and is making some cracking noises, just so so cute :baby:


----------



## polaris

Vicky - congratulations on your scan results, I'm so pleased that it all went well for you. Two little boys, wow!!


----------



## maybebaby3

agh am extremely tired. i 4got how knackering this stage of pregnancy was!!!


----------



## avabear73

maybebaby - I thought 1st tri was the worst for that, way worse than 3rd ... I was beyond exhausted all the time. Bet you are run ragged with 2 little ones as well!


Well it's a record ladies ... Finlay was weighed today and our little boy is now a whopping 7lb 15oz - for anyone who is counting (me!!) he has put on an amazing 11 1/2oz this week. :cloud9: Couple of weeks and hopefully he'll have doubled his birthweight - not bad for a breastfed baby!!


----------



## franny_k

Ava - Finlay sounds fantastic! I love reading all the news about the LOs it really cheers me up and makes me feel excited about mine coming, albeit in five months!

Work is tough at the moment although all the classes I teach are adorable (could be my hormones!) I think because work is making me tired and I feel that all I'm doing is working or sleeping, it's put a bit of a strain between me and OH. We're bickering a bit and I'm short of patience. But we end up having a cuddle and realising that this is (hopefully) just a stage to get through - I mean wait until the LO comes along! 

Vicky - so exciting to hear about your double blue bump! And great news about the results too. I've heard nothing about my triple bloods test and it was taken on August 28th so I'm hoping that no news is good news. I was told that they tend to get in touch with you within two weeks so a few days to go! It's really playing on my mind.

Am off for a nap and a nibble before attacking housework. OH out tonight so have house to myself- PEACE!

Speak soon ladies xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

avabear73 said:


> As for wandering the corridors looking for a pump - I had the best midwife ... she would come in at 3am with a pump on a trolley - I'd express, label the bottle, press the buzzer, she'd come back, take the bottle (or syringe, in the beginning) and pump away - clean it all up and take the milk to the NNU. She was a total star. All I had to do was wake up, express, ring a buzzer and go back to sleep. The last night I was there she wasn't on and the MW said "do you want woken at 3 to express?" I said yes and at 3am she opened the door to my room (I had a room to myself, since I didn't have Finlay with me) and said "it's 3am", closed the door and left ... it was such a shock to have to get up, prepare the pump, express, label, clean the pump, put it back, put the milk in the fridge ... the first midwife had totally spoiled me!!!!

You jammy devil. At 10pm I had to get up, find a pump, express, label the bottle, wash horns etc & put in steriliser, return pump to BF room, and put bottle in fridge. At 11pm I'd just be falling asleep and they'd wake me for obs and painkillers. At 2am, I'd wake myself to express again, except generally I'd have to get a MW to find a pump as other mums hadn't returned them. At 6am, I did the same again. At 8am, my attempt at snoozing in would be disturbed by breakfast. So at 8:30 I'd give up, collect all my milk bottles from the fridge and go down to SCBU and see baby :baby:

On the plus side, all the short walks to find pumps were good as post-c/s physio :rofl:


----------



## soon2b6

That was jammy!!!! When Micheal was in SCBU I had to do the "leg work" too.
Im glad Finlay is gaining weight so well, that is very good going, Holly is gaining a little weight but is yet to make up her birth weight which is a bit of a concern, she is being weighed tomorrow and if their is still insignificant improvement I will be buying some fenugreek and omega oils, they're supposed to be good for milk, fenugreek increases supply and omega oils make the milk richer, hopefully it wont come to that, I've never had a problem before with my other 4 bf babes :shrug: Other than that she is doing well and had the requisite number of wet and dirty nappies, lol. It must be wonderful to see his little smiles, it really changes things doesnt it, I cant wait till Holly smiles, she looks so serious all the time at the moment (although I mustn't wish this special time away!!!)
Franny - Hopefully you will benefit from the extra 2nd tri energy soon, working with small children must be very tiring, I know my own children can be mind bending with their constant questions etc.


----------



## franny_k

Thanks soonie- I don't work with the little ones though I work in a secondary (11-18).I actually think they're not as tiring as the younger ones just annoying. I've got a cute little year 7 form who I adore but they can be hard work as they're quite needy. Having said that the move from primary to secondary must be nerveracking for the poor things so I really don't mind. I had a nice night to myself tonight. Watched a film, ate pasta (serious cravings!) had a bath and am about to read my book in bed. Hope I'm bouncing off the walls tomorrow!


----------



## avabear73

Marleys and soonie - I know, how jammy! Another thing was that although MWs are meant to be "hands-off" now, the ones I had were all willing to help me with the expressing. I had trouble getting started and one of the MWs physically did the LHS for me to get me started, which was great but then I couldn't manage the right (totally useless, me) so the second MW (the 3am one) did the same on the RHS to get me off and running. If she hadn't, I would have totally given up. Finlay and I owe her (and the other MW) a lot. :thumbup: She did say that many women were uncomfortable with someone doing it for them but I was just glad of the help! I knew I'd never manage it on my own. I've been lucky with all my MW - the community mw, AAU midwives, ward midwives and labour ward MW. All been great - even the students have been fab!

Oh I bought a manual pump today (I already have the medela swing) - I wanted it for chucking in my bag because since Finlay's growth spurt last week, my production has dramatically increased so I'm expressing a lot as well to maintain it. It's the medela harmony and it seems decent, it's designed for occasional use though so not sure how it would be for frequent use.

The fenugreek does work, just makes you smell like maple syrup LOL. Hopefully you won't need it though. I also took milk thistle and something else I can't remember - I stopped because I think it was overkill and Finlay's nappies took a turn for the worse so just incase the supplements were the culprit, I stopped. Just for the record, the nappies haven't improved :blush:

franny - your night sounds lovely and relaxing. :thumbup:


----------



## soon2b6

Very pleased!! She has gained 3 oz in 4 days :happydance: she is now just above the 50th percentile on the chart and seems to be gaining weight appropriately!!!!! She both peed and pood everywhere, so they didnt have to ask me the weeing and pooing questions,LOL. She now weighs 4kg exactly which they tell me is 8lb 13 oz. I wont bother with the supplements at this point now, and Im not sure I want to smell like maple syrup, lol.
When I was in hospital I had a mw who wanted to help me with the BF but I hated it, she was very rough and had the "my way or the highway" attitude, she insisted I tried to bf rugby ball style (where baby is tucked under your arm) and kept trying to physically stuff my nipple into Hollys mouth with her fingers, Holly was screaming so in the end I just politely but firmly said thank you but I would call her if I needed her help, she was trying to help but Holly was so distressed and it wasnt working.


----------



## Marleysgirl

My Medela Mini breastpump turned up today from eBay, so I've just given that a try (sitting in SCBU) ... it's noisy, but it's as effective as my hand-pump, so I'm going to continue using it for as long as possible. I know they're only meant for occasional light use but, hey, the worst that'll happen is that the motor will give up! It's actually less bulky to carry around than my Avent hand-pump, as the Medela fits onto the storage bottles they supply in SCBU (whereas I had to carry and decant from an Avent feeding bottle). I'll keep the hand-pump in reserve.

Andrew has put on another half-ounce, so is now 1lb 14oz; they're increasing his feed to 7ml/hr to try and get him to put on more weight. Tests today have shown slight anaemia again, so he's having another blood top-up, which should improve his Hg levels and also reduce the number of desats he's having while off Cpap.


----------



## avabear73

soonie - ugh your mw sounds a bit overbearing. I tried the rugby ball hold as well, but Finlay hated it - it seems he just likes a cuddle as a little bonus of BF LOL, and wasn't impressed at being held at my side! So good about Holly's weight gain, must be a relief. I have a conversion chart in my favourites (from g to lb/oz), here's the link:

Chart

Marleys - glad to hear Andrew's putting on weight. He's doing really well with the feeds, for a while Finlay was on 3ml every other hour! Our NNU had an expressing room with the big medela and ameda pumps - does yours have that too? It was seriously handy, they supplied the sterilising kit, bottles - the lot. We just had to provide the boobs! LOL! How's your wound? All healed up now?


----------



## Marleysgirl

avabear73 said:


> Marleys - glad to hear Andrew's putting on weight. He's doing really well with the feeds, for a while Finlay was on 3ml every other hour! Our NNU had an expressing room with the big medela and ameda pumps - does yours have that too? It was seriously handy, they supplied the sterilising kit, bottles - the lot. We just had to provide the boobs! LOL! How's your wound? All healed up now?

Our NICU has two B/F rooms, each with three Medela pumps, they issue you with personal kit when you start out and you have to keep hold of it. The bottles they use fit directly onto the Medela horns (so I bring a load home to use with the Mini). I don't use their double pumps now that I'm only visiting though, as (1) I've only got a single pump at home so boobies are used to taking it in turns, and (2) I'm too lazy to take in both of my horns & airpipes! Doesn't bother me that it takes twice as long to express as it could whilst I'm there, as I do it sat by Andrew's incubator.

My wound is looking healthier, it's sealed on one side now but still gaping on t'other, leaking less now. I finally had a sensible Comm Midwife, who observed that the constant change of midwives (a different one each visit) means that none of them have a point of reference with the wound to say whether it's improving! So she's put in a request for a return visit from one who's seen me before. She also said she'd seen worse, and believed it could heal without intervention.


----------



## avabear73

That's good news about your MW, with a bit of luck she'll be the one who comes back. And if she thinks it could heal naturally, even better. Did she give you any idea how long it might take to heal?

With all that expressing you must be building up a healthy stash for when he's ready! Doing it by his incubator probably helps your production too, I remember when I was on the ward I just had 2 photos to look at to help things along. Are the bottles the sterifeed ones with purple lids? We took a few with us along with the rest of my stash, and use them at home. Very handy!


----------



## suri mum

Can I join in? I'm 38 and 8w1d with my 6th! As you can imagine not much chance to rest for me with 5 others to look after, but hubby is being very sweet and taking over as much as he can.

I live in a developing country in South America. I'm British (from North Wales!) and my hubby is American. Three of mine were born in the US, one in the UK and 1 here. This one will be orn int he US or the UK - haven't decided yet.

I have to travel to Miami to get all my 12 week tests and scans and bloodwork etc. Is it okay to admit than I am more than a little excited about a few days alone in a hotel room with lots of shopping thrown in??!!

Congrats to everyone! I've been trying to read all your stories. Better get off my bum now and make dinner.


----------



## polaris

Hi Surimum, 
congratulations and welcome! Wow that's mad that you have so far to go for your scan but yes it is exciting that you will get a holiday/shopping trip thrown in, LOL. You must have your hands full with 5, what are their ages?


----------



## maybebaby3

suri mum said:


> Can I join in? I'm 38 and 8w1d with my 6th! As you can imagine not much chance to rest for me with 5 others to look after, but hubby is being very sweet and taking over as much as he can.
> 
> I live in a developing country in South America. I'm British (from North Wales!) and my hubby is American. Three of mine were born in the US, one in the UK and 1 here. This one will be orn int he US or the UK - haven't decided yet.
> 
> I have to travel to Miami to get all my 12 week tests and scans and bloodwork etc. Is it okay to admit than I am more than a little excited about a few days alone in a hotel room with lots of shopping thrown in??!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone! I've been trying to read all your stories. Better get off my bum now and make dinner.

wow how long does it take 2 travel 2 miami? how come u r in south america now? shopping sounds good. we r flying 2 uk next friday and travelling up 2 leeds, spending staurday there and then flying back home on sunday 2 b back 4 work on monday. can't wait 2 hit the shops! lol


----------



## Marleysgirl

*Suri* - Hi!!! Whereabouts are you? You mention a "developing country" so I'm guessing it's not Brazil or Peru, especially as you have to go to the US for the scan & bloods (or is that choice?) Sounds like you're doing just fine though, if you're excited about the prospect of a few days shopping, obviously you don't have bad morning sickness to put you off! I too would love to hear the tale of how a girl from Wales ended up in South America - my ex-BIL is in Peru, he went there to be a teacher at an international school, and married a lovely local lass.

*Maybebaby* - I'm guessing Gib is not that good for shopping then, M&S don't have everything! Sounds like a bit of a flying visit, don't wear yourself out.

*Ava* - Not "sterifeed" bottles, our NICU has sterile "axifeed" bottles with white tops that fit Medelas. I was sooooo happy when I progressed from the 50ml to the 100ml bottles! Currently producing about 60ml per expressing session, though I did get a 75ml yesterday. I took about 10 spare bottles when I was discharged, just to keep in reserve in case I couldn't make it in one day; but each afternoon I'm delivering 6 full bottles and collecting 6 new empties. I've noticed that my let-down reflex kicks in far quicker when I express by the incubator, but no real increase in amount. The nurses suggested I use photos as a visual aid but, to be honest, I can picture Andrew in my head very easily now.


----------



## maybebaby3

Marleysgirl said:


> *Suri* - Hi!!! Whereabouts are you? You mention a "developing country" so I'm guessing it's not Brazil or Peru, especially as you have to go to the US for the scan & bloods (or is that choice?) Sounds like you're doing just fine though, if you're excited about the prospect of a few days shopping, obviously you don't have bad morning sickness to put you off! I too would love to hear the tale of how a girl from Wales ended up in South America - my ex-BIL is in Peru, he went there to be a teacher at an international school, and married a lovely local lass.
> 
> *Maybebaby* - I'm guessing Gib is not that good for shopping then, M&S don't have everything! Sounds like a bit of a flying visit, don't wear yourself out.
> 
> *Ava* - Not "sterifeed" bottles, our NICU has sterile "axifeed" bottles with white tops that fit Medelas. I was sooooo happy when I progressed from the 50ml to the 100ml bottles! Currently producing about 60ml per expressing session, though I did get a 75ml yesterday. I took about 10 spare bottles when I was discharged, just to keep in reserve in case I couldn't make it in one day; but each afternoon I'm delivering 6 full bottles and collecting 6 new empties. I've noticed that my let-down reflex kicks in far quicker when I express by the incubator, but no real increase in amount. The nurses suggested I use photos as a visual aid but, to be honest, I can picture Andrew in my head very easily now.

no gib is not so good 4 shopping tho it is much better than it was a few years ago! lol! 

it sounds like u r pretty good at expressing! well done! it definately is not easy! why was andrew born so early? or was it just 1 of those things? must've been soooooo scary! :hugs:


----------



## soon2b6

Thank you for the chart Ava. I see the cuddles as a bonus too:)
Marleys, hope your wound heals soon, sounds as though its on its way. I was advised to wash the area with soap and water (which sounds crazy painful but wasnt) did the trick for me. 
Suri Mum, Hello and welcome. I have just had my 6th baby, what have you got so far? I have now got 2 girls and 4 boys, we had a girl to start with (13 and a half years ago!!) then 4 boys so Holly is a long awaited addition to the family.


----------



## Marleysgirl

maybebaby3 said:


> it sounds like u r pretty good at expressing! well done! it definately is not easy! why was andrew born so early? or was it just 1 of those things? must've been soooooo scary! :hugs:

I had a problem with the bloodflow into the placenta that was affecting his growth, so was being monitored in case this deteriorated. At 28 weeks things got worse, and the hospital gave me steroid injections to help build up Andrew's lungs. At 29 weeks, his movements decreased again so I had an emergency scan, and they decided he had to be delivered immediately or we could lose him - cue an emergency c/s. It was incredibly scary but we knew that he stood far more chance of surviving outside of my body. He was only 1lb 6oz on delivery, about the size of a 25wk old.

The nurses in our NICU (SCBU) have been very impressed by his progress, as he was off the ventilator in under two weeks, and they put this down to the steroid injections. But now we face a long period (minimum two months) of him staying in hospital whilst he puts on weight, he's still not 2lb.

I started expressing after four days, and it's slowly ramped up from 20ml/session to the current 60ml/session (360ml/day). Considering Andrew is only on 170ml/day, the stockpile is increasing - I have a whole shelf of small bottles in the NICU freezer!

*Soonie* - I was given sterile water & gauze pads to use to clean my wound three times a day, but they've run out now. I'd agree, it's not painful to clean, just a little unsightly - I think it looks like more blood that it is, because I'm really sweaty around the wound (under my belly fold) and that spreads the blood.


----------



## maybebaby3

wow that is so good marleysgirl! am glad that andrew is making such good progress! xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/Phone1209001.jpg


----------



## polaris

Beautiful picture Marleysgirl. You must be so proud of little Andrew. He's still so tiny but looks really strong and healthy!

Well I think third trimester tiredness is really starting to kick in for me now. Over the past week my bump seems much heavier and it seems to be in the way all the time. I'm still not really huge but now I can't really bend down and I'm always conscious of carrying baby around, I think I am starting to waddle a bit! At least I'm off work till the end of the month so I can take it easy. Still no word on the job front, the local area manager was off sick last week which was why we didn't hear anything, hoping to hear at the beginning of next week. It's annoying because I don't feel comfortable spending money until I know if I have a job!! And I really want to get organised for baby!! I am really starting to feel like I am on the home stretch now. Baby could potentially be here in less than 6 weeks - I am so not ready and am actually counting on baby being late!!


----------



## suri mum

Fabulous picture, marleysgirl! What an adorable cutie. I love reading about all your growing bumps and babies.

I live in Suriname. We're here because of my husband's job - he works for a large U.S. overseas volunteer organization (trying to be vague so that my posts about labour and baby names and being over the hill don't pop up when people google P***ce Co**s!!!).

My other kiddos are 11, 9, 8, 5 and 2. They are going to be beyond excited when we tell them about the new baby. I daren't tell them yet as I know not one of them can keep a secret, and this is a small town. Once they know, the world will know!!

The medical care here is pretty bad. I do have a nice OB who I go to for check ups. She did a quick scan to confirm my dates so that I can be sure I am between 12 and 13 weeks when I go to the States. Lab work is a bit iffy, and the more detailed scans that I'm doing because of my Advanced Maternal Age (anyone else hate that term??!!) aren't available here. My two year old was born here - now that was an experience! 

The shopping is also pants. Miami malls here I come!!! 

Thanks for the warm welcome. xx.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Suri, if anybody quotes that phrase at you "Advanced Maternal Age", just turn round and tell them that you know plenty of Mums who are older than you - me for one!!! Treatment here in the UK doesn't seem to differ if you are an oldie, only if they spot problems thru blood tests or scans (12 & 20wk).

(PS. Just wiki'd Suriname ... why did I always think it was in Africa? Whoops!)


----------



## maybebaby3

wot a gorgeous pic marleysgirl!

polaris the 3rd tri can b exhausting. i worked til the bitter end and stopped work the day b4 my due date with my 1st and went in2 labour the next day! with my 2nd i stopped work a wk b4 due date. with this 1 god knows. only get 14wks paid maternity so i dont eant 2 take off 2 much time b4 baby comes.

suri your life sounds exciting!!! i love shopping. we r goin 2 uk next weekend 4 a flying visit so am looking 4ward 2 hitting the shops there! lol!

hope every1 is ok. have a splitting headache but of course cant take anything 4 it (apart from paracetamol and that does nothing 4 me so wot's the point!) so will grin and bear it. DH off playing football. when he comes back we're off 4 lunch at my in laws as his sis is off 2 uni in uk on friday. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## soon2b6

Marleys, I love that pic, he looks sooooo lovely!!! 

Polaris, the tiredness can be overwhelming :hugs: I hope the job front clears up soon, it must be unsettling to not know where you stand.

Suri mum, 11,9,8,5 and 2 wow, you are a busy lady!!! my previous youngest had just started school, so daytime I only have Holly at home, so that is a bit easier. Your maternity care sounds..... variable, lol, Im pleased to say no one ever made a big deal about my age, my weight now thats entirely different, LOL, every scan mentioned it, and these were the clearest scans I ever had.

The entire house with the exception of me and Holly have a really nasty cold at the moment, so I am paranoidly trying to avoid us catching it, she is only 3 weeks and Id hate her to get it, probably will though!!


----------



## avabear73

Hello everybody

Suri - I thought I'd posted already, don't know what happened there, probably posted in some other thread and confused everyone LOL but welcome. :) Your family sounds a bit like hubby's, his Dad was in the forces so he was born in England, his sister in Scotland and his brother in Germany! Very exciting and exotic that you get to go to Miami for your scan!

Marleys - I had a look at those bottles online, I love that you can buy tamper-proof lids for them, ideal if you express at work (which I may end up doing when I go back). The sterifeed can only be bought in 100's, which is a little bit more than I need LOL, whereas the ones you had can be bought in smaller amounts. As for photos and such, I found that smelling Finlay's clean clothes worked well (I always tumble them with bounce, so to me that's how he smells!), better than the photo. Love the picture by the way - you both look so proud and happy and Andrew is so cute :hugs:

Polaris - 3rd tri is really tiring. Still, now that you're very pregnant people will do things for you ... I hardly ever had to get a bus (people always stopping to give me a lift), never had to carry anything, no one grudged me a nap ... I suppose there are positives in everything! Good luck on the job front, hopefully you'll hear very soon :hugs:

soonie - My age was never mentioned either but oddly neither was my weight, even with my BP problems. I really expected people to say something about it, but thankfully they never. As I speak - and this is really bad - I'm eating a big bag of aero bubbles (buy one get one free, what was I meant to do?!) and configuring my new wii game ... "My fitness coach" ... oh dear. LOL. However, I am going to try to get fit because if I do I could get my BP down and off the meds, which would be great for both me and Finlay.

On a slightly odd note, I've been doing really weird stuff at night (oo er missus). It's like a waking dream. The first twice I woke up (at least I thought I was awake) and started telling hubby to watch how he was holding Finlay (as if he was holding him then and there), of course hubby was baffled as he had been sound asleep and Finlay was too, in his crib. :blush: Then last night hubby found me sitting up with my arms in a cradle position as if I was holding Finlay, asking him to take the baby and put him back in his crib ... Finlay was already there, had never been out, all I remember is hubby saying "you're dreaming again" and I fell back down onto the bed then asleep. Excuse my language but WTF is that about?! It's extremely odd.


----------



## deej23

Marleysgirl- Hi I've been following this thread for a while 1st because i'm 36 and then because of Andrew... He's gorgeous and you must be so proud of him doing so well.. I asked before but you were probably really busy then and missed it , but do you know what program it was being filmed and when it will air. I would love to see it and follow the story again especially knowing it has a happy ending


----------



## soon2b6

Ava- BIIIIG question - what have you done with the other bag of aero bubbles???LOL. Seriously, I think the wii game is a great idea, time is so hard to come by with a small baby, it would be hard to do anything structured, so the game is a perfect idea, and you can do it at home without worrying about your... errm... wobbly bits,lol. I could do with some form of excercise for my BP cause it has gone crazy high SINCE Holly has been born :shrug:
I would imagine you are just sooo busy with Finlay, and perhaps more tired than you think, youre sleep patterns will probably also be a little screwed up so you get more of that half asleep time, cause you are constantly waking and sleeping to see to Finlay, I know when Im tired I do straaange things, lol. I replied to a recent thread about how I put the teapot in the fridge, I didnt realise I had done it till my mum told me :wacko:


----------



## Marleysgirl

deej23 said:


> Marleysgirl- Hi I've been following this thread for a while 1st because i'm 36 and then because of Andrew... He's gorgeous and you must be so proud of him doing so well.. I asked before but you were probably really busy then and missed it , but do you know what program it was being filmed and when it will air. I would love to see it and follow the story again especially knowing it has a happy ending

Sorry Deej, I must have missed your original post!

The documentary is going to appear on BBC3, either late 2009 or early 2010 - we don't know yet, but you can be sure that I'll post in B&B when I do find out! It's working title is "The Seven Ages of Pregnancy" but that could change. 

Picked up a second-hand Medela Swing pump today - it's a darn sight quieter than the Medela Mini! Will let you all know how I get on later.

ETA - the Swing is brilliant! I love how easy it is to control the 2-phase flow and the strength of both flows. Got 80ml easily with no additional compression.


----------



## Emx

Hello... Just joined the site today but wanted to post on here and say hi as Im 36 and currently 12 weeks pregnant with my first! Have my dating scan tomorrow so very excited!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hello Emx, and welcome to the "oldies" (but goodies) :)

How are you finding your first Trimester? Suffering from morning sickness at all? You're obviously excited about the scan, and I don't blame you, it's your first chance to see your LO!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya girls,hope everyone is well? I am so rubbish at keeping up with the thread these days my days just fly by in a blur! 

I am still bf and loving it but it is VERY time consuming and still not braved feeding in public, i am venturing to a mum and baby group tomorrow really hoping i am not the only older mum there!


----------



## polaris

Welcome Emx - good luck with your scan, it is so nice to see baby and gives you a lot of reassurance if everything is OK on the scan. 

Golcarlilly - nice to see you dropping in. We all understand that you may be a little busy these days! Well done on the breast-feeding. I am really hoping to breast-feed for as long as possible, I know it will be hard work but I think it's worth it for the benefits for baby and me. 

I just filled out my maternity leave application today (had been putting it off to see if I heard anything about my job situation, still haven't heard anything but can't put it off any longer). The good news is that if I have a job, I will be off until August 2010, yippee, and actually probably wouldn't be back in work till September including holidays!! That makes me very happy!!!


----------



## soon2b6

Hello and welcome EMX, the first scan is a bit magical, it all suddenly becomes "real" , enjoy!!

Golcarlilly, Hi, I agreee BF is time consuming, I find I can only do one "extra" thing in a day at the moment, today I did the food shopping, and by the time we got home Holly was ready for a marathon feed, we were only gone 2 hours, LOL. Everyone keeps encouraging me to give her bottles of formula, because they can see how hard it is, but I wont. 
Im sure you wont be the only "older" mum at the group, I went to a BF cafe where we live (actually went before Holly was born, havent had the time since!!) and there were only 5 of us, and although I was one of the older ones the age gap wasnt big enough to be daunting. I hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Emx

Hello Emx, and welcome to the "oldies" (but goodies)

How are you finding your first Trimester? Suffering from morning sickness at all? You're obviously excited about the scan, and I don't blame you, it's your first chance to see your LO!

Thankyou for the warm welcome everyone!

I have had a retty horrendous first trimester to be honest!! (They never warn you about that in the books!!) constant nausea, boobs so sore I nearly wrote to the council about the state of the road surfaces etc..

Starting to feel my old self again now though and having more good days than bad!! 

I am excited about the scan - it has all gone in whirlwind to be honest... I was really lucky to get pregnant within a couple of days of first trying - of course had anticipated it to take forever because of my age, so was a bit of a shock!! One minute we were talking about trying and the next I was pregnant... hopefully means positive vibes for the rest of the pregnancy!!!


----------



## franny_k

Polaris - can't believe you still haven't heard about job! Here's still hoping.

Emx - welcome. Hope you are well. How are you finding pregnancy so far?

Gol - totally understandable that you're busy but hope you're happy and enjoying it all. A colleague came in today with her beautiful ten month old son. She was unable to breastfeed because he wouldn't latch on so it's great that things are going so well for you.

Marleys - how is life? Do you have an update on beautiful Andrew?

Ava - your dream-states do sound odd. Could it be tiredness? I often talk to my OH in my sleep and have no recollection of it the next day!

I wore my maternity tights for the first time today. Bloody waste of time! Spent the whole day falling down and at one point were under my backside! The kids must've thought something odd was going on with me trying to surreptitiously pull up my tights! I think I must've got the size too big. I've found this a lot with maternity stuff and am considering buying the next size down to my pre-pregnancy size. Or should I just grin and bear it as I'm bound to increase in size over the next few months?!


----------



## Marleysgirl

golcarlilly said:


> I am still bf and loving it but it is VERY time consuming and still not braved feeding in public, i am venturing to a mum and baby group tomorrow really hoping i am not the only older mum there!

I can only imagine - expressing six times a day is time-consuming enough for me at the moment!



Emx said:


> I was really lucky to get pregnant within a couple of days of first trying - of course had anticipated it to take forever because of my age, so was a bit of a shock!! One minute we were talking about trying and the next I was pregnant... hopefully means positive vibes for the rest of the pregnancy!!!

Snap - I also thought it would take forever after 20 years of the Pill, and in fact it only took one long weekend! We believe it was because our baby was meant to be born ... and he was in so much of a hurry to be born that he arrived extra-early!



franny_k said:


> Marleys - how is life? Do you have an update on beautiful Andrew?

Andrew is doing just fine, they're tinkering with his routine at the moment to see what on/off schedule works best for him with regards to the Cpap breathing unit. He much prefers to be lying on his front than on his back.

Today's big news - get ready to go "Awwwwwwwwww" - I had my first skin-to-skin (kangaroo) cuddles with him :happydance: He's so tiny, and yet fits against my chest perfectly (between the boobs). He slept some of the time, and just looked up at my face the rest of the time, with his hand outstretched onto my boobie.


----------



## Seity

Hey all, I haven't posted in ages, but I've been reading along and keeping up with how everyone is doing. 
Just wanted to say "Hi" to all the new ladies who've recently joined.

Every day is still pretty much the same for me. Still no weight or waist gain, so it's pretty much boring times. Too early to feel the baby too. I'm just lucky I've got the doppler to remind me that, yep there is a baby in there and he/she is doing fine. I'm flying cross country to California for a week to visit with my family, so that should make the time go by faster. I'll have my laptop, but I'm not sure how often I'll be logging on to BnB.

and Marley-- Awww!


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl said:


> Andrew is doing just fine, they're tinkering with his routine at the moment to see what on/off schedule works best for him with regards to the Cpap breathing unit. He much prefers to be lying on his front than on his back.
> 
> Today's big news - get ready to go "Awwwwwwwwww" - I had my first skin-to-skin (kangaroo) cuddles with him :happydance: He's so tiny, and yet fits against my chest perfectly (between the boobs). He slept some of the time, and just looked up at my face the rest of the time, with his hand outstretched onto my boobie.

Aww that is such lovely news, makes me feel all mushy thinking about it. So pleased that he is doing so well.


----------



## avabear73

Emx - welcome and good luck for your scan tomorrow :) Ditto with your conception story - we were the same, very first time we tried! He was just meant to be ;)

Gol - I know what you mean about BF being time consuming - the growth spurt was a bit mad! I have no idea where the time is going either, days go by and I accomplish nothing but feed, change and cuddle Finlay (although there are worse ways to spend days I guess)!

Polaris - ugh what a pain for you still waiting to hear about your job. But the maternity leave sounds good, it will be here before you know it. And as for the BF - I didn't think I would manage it at the beginning, but once I got home and did it at my own pace, it just clicked. It has been one of the single best things about having Finlay :cloud9: I really hope it works out for you :)

franny - I think tiredness is probably a big factor. It's very bizarre! Oh and as for the tights, sounds a bit nora batty eh? Maternity clothes of any kind are distinctly unglamorous I've discovered (unless of course you're Myleene Klass).

Marleys - you're right about the awww ... and hopefully you will get to do that every day. It's great that he is doing so well, you must be really proud :baby: 

Seity - enjoy your trip (and the fact that your clothes still fit!). Your flight must be a long one, oh well, a perfect time to sleep! :)

Soonie - I'm not surprised you're busy, with 6 to worry about! Must be constantly on the go in your house. Good for you - saying no to the formula - when you're tired and rushed off your feet it could easily be tempting but to be honest although the actual feed itself would probably be faster (and I suppose anyone else could do it, freeing up time for you), by the time you factor in making up the feed, sterilising, heating up bottles, it probably isn't any faster. And breastmilk does seem to be the ultimate convenience food ... just pop one of the girls out and you're ready to go!

I'm sure it's bedtime, the cutest alarm clock in the world will be waking me up again in a few hours ... every time he eats it's like he thinks he's starving to a skeleton, not that he was only fed a couple of hours before. Typical boy - suppose he's getting in practice for his teenage years ... eat/sleep/eat/sleep ... :wacko:


----------



## Meerkat

Hi all

I've not been able to pop in for about 4 or 5 days and I've missed so much already. 

Welcome to all the newbies!

And wow Marleys, I just love the pic of Andrew, he's adorable. :baby:

Hope everyone's keeping well. I had a lovely weekend with my Mum (she was visiting from the Midlands). The weather was fab, we did a bit of shopping, went walking, went sailing and went out to eat in the evenings. And bless her she's given us some money towards the nursery furniture. :kiss:

And I bought a little white babygro (sp?). My first piece of proper clothing, other than scratch mitts. I nearly cried in the shop again though. I keep coming over all emotional, it's so embarrassing and totally out of character. Why does this keep happening to me?? Aghhh!


----------



## avabear73

Meerkat - glad you had a nice weekend, sounds relaxing, if busy! And as for the emotions, the bad news is that it only gets worse once LO gets here. For the first couple of weeks I'd never felt as fragile in my life. :cry: Getting better now, but damn those hormones!! Congrats on the babygro though, feels good to buy something eh? :thumbup:


I was thinking we've a few folks MIA here, hope everything's OK ... Pie, ellie, everyone else ... :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Marleys double 'aww' that is just so lovely bet you both loved your cuddle :cloud9:

Meercat IKWYM about being all emo, it only gets worse from here on in lol! 



Went to the breastfeeding support group today and met a couple of nice girls, one seemed about my age and has invited me to a group on Friday, she has a boy who is 7 months and i am meeting the other one again tomorrow at a group near me, her little girl is 7 weeks, am so pleased i was brave and went! :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Pants i lost half my post while editing - typing one handed is a nightmare!

Ava and soon2be it is sooo hard getting any other jobs done isn't it? mind you i agree bf is the best use of my time! 

franny :rofl: keep the tights, you will be filling them before you know it!


----------



## avabear73

> i agree bf is the best use of my time!

Funny, I think Finlay agrees too! LOL!

We had a "disturbed" night with Finlay, wakening a lot for feeds and not settling, and at 5:45am, I took him into bed with us. He fell asleep right away, and when he woke up, I fed him lying down, it was lazy but really good! Think I will be doing that more often from now on, we have a king size bed so plenty of space. Don't think we'll be co-sleeping as such, just for short spells when he won't settle. He certainly seemed to enjoy being in bed with Mum and Dad :)


----------



## golcarlilly

We had a disturbed night too, Myles is such a noisy sleeper and i sleep very light so we were awake most of the night after one thirty when i fed him! I started co-sleeping a bit but mil and mum put me off by saying it as dangerous - really annoyed me cos i had thought it was a good idea but now the seed of doubt is there...:(


----------



## franny_k

Marleys - your post gave me goose bumps. I'm so pleased that things are working out and I can't even imagine what a wonderful moment that must have been for you.

Gol - good on ya for being brave and going somewhere new. I went to aqua aerobics tonight and met a woman who was 19 weeks pregnant and didn't really have any other friends with kids, just like me! We live about 8 miles apart so will swap numbers next week. I'm so excited that I have made a pregnant buddy who lives nearby!

Off to a wedding tomorrow night in my new dress and boots - will perhaps not wear the tights!


----------



## golcarlilly

thats great franny, someone to share the ups and downs of pg with :)


----------



## avabear73

Gol - I know what you mean about the seed of doubt which is why we're not going for it wholesale either. Quite sad because the short time we did it was fab. :( Probably more likely to be the early morning feed of around 5-6am that we'll do it, because we're not deep sleeping then, and I can always stay awake (or doze) until hubby gets up at 7, then Finlay and I have the bed to ourselves, and Finlay can have Dad's side :) The feeding part was just so easy and comfortable, better than having to sit up when I'm all groggy!


----------



## soon2b6

Ava,Gol, thats a shame, I co slept with the first three and by the time I got to # 3 I didnt even buy a new cot mattress, I knew he would be in my bed from day 1, it was fine, no problems at all, the only reason we didnt then do it for # 4,5 and now 6 is that its quite hard to get them out of your bed when they are a bit older, lol. I think if youre happy with it then its ok, like you Gol Im a light sleeper so I knew it would be OK safety wise, also Im not the kind of person who likes to sleep snuggled up with another person and neither is my hubby so any contact would wake us both anyway, and like you Ava we have a huuuge bed. Anyway thats the case for the defence,lol.

Franny hope you enjoy the wedding, not wearing ya nora batty tights, Im disappointed,lol.


----------



## maybebaby3

bf lying down is the best thing. my son was awful at it and couldnt latch on so had 2 get up 2 feed it but my daughter fed like a dream. was the best thing 4 every1 as she was a TERRIBLE sleeper!!!


----------



## tillymum

Hello Ladies - I'm back!!!
All the hours of my day are taken up with my little lady who has a 6th sense of knowing when i'm trying to check email etc etc. Chloe is 4 weeks today - So 4 weeks later I actually have 10 mins to myself while she sleeps.... so i'm typing quickly!!

Congrats Soon2be and Marley on your new arrivals - what names, size etc - I've just had a quick read through, hope you are doing well and babies are thiving.

Chloe is doing well gaining weight - should be 8lbs today. She is a HUNGRY baby - feeding every 2 hrs - so I'm constantly feeding! Night time is hard as she likes to stay awake between feeds, though we had a good night last night - slept between feeds and had 4hrs between - success! 

I'm BF and I'm finding it really hard, and it still hurts, Health visitor is helping me out and is very supportive, though DH and my mum constantly tell me to give it up and bottle feed, but I want to keep trying.

Gol and AVA - sounds like your little men are doing well, hope you are enjoying motherhood!

Chloe smiled at me yesterday and today - proper smile not just practice smile - so cute! 

Will try to read back on posts and will try to log on a bit more.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Tillymum! Chloe is beautiful! It sounds like you are busy though! I am really enjoying my last few weeks of freedom before I meet my LO. Although I can't wait to meet him/her!

Good news everyone - I got word yesterday that I have got my job!! Such a relief! I am on study leave for the rest of the month, then will be back in work for 2 weeks, then start maternity leave!! Can't imagine how much work I will be able to get done in two weeks at eight and a half months pregnant, but not to worry!! I should be off till next September including unpaid leave and holidays, so I am over the moon!!


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm glad 2 hear that u r happy abt your new job. i worked til the end of my pregnancies. i stopped the day b4 due date with dylan and a week b4 with erin. was really hard going as am a first school teacher! hope they don't work you 2 hard polaris!


----------



## polaris

maybebaby3 said:


> i'm glad 2 hear that u r happy abt your new job. i worked til the end of my pregnancies. i stopped the day b4 due date with dylan and a week b4 with erin. was really hard going as am a first school teacher! hope they don't work you 2 hard polaris!

Thanks, I hope not too!! I am hoping it will be mainly introductions to the team and doing some background reading! There's not too much I can really do in a couple of weeks anyway, as it wouldn't be appropriate to take on clients. I am anticipating that it will be tough going back to work for the couple of weeks, especially because I will have to commute for about an hour each way. I will be exhausted! But it will be worth it because it means that I will get proper maternity leave and so I will also be able to afford to take my unpaid leave. We were really worried how we would cope financially with the mortgage if I didn't get the job, so it is truly a great relief!


----------



## soon2b6

Its so nice to read such great news!!
Tillymum, wow she is a lovely baby, I get the "why dont you give her a bottle" line too from my family, Im with you, keep at it, its worth it in the long run, many many congratulations, she is a real cutie. My little girl is Holly and she weighed 8lb 14 at birth, lost some and is now gaining weight well, she likes to "play" at night too!! I am yet to post a pic of her, but its on my ever growing to do list, lol.

Polaris, That is a relief! Im so pleased its working out for you, and now with only 2 weeks till mat leave you can really start to enjoy yourself without all the worry.


----------



## Marleysgirl

tillymum said:


> Congrats Soon2be and Marley on your new arrivals - what names, size etc - I've just had a quick read through, hope you are doing well and babies are thiving.

Hi *Tilly *- Chloe looks & sounds lovely! Now what have you missed ...

In my case, a very premature baby and emergency c/section! Andrew is 4wks 1day, and is doing pretty well considering he made such an early appearance. He was 1lb 6oz when born, and today's weigh-in has him at 2lb 3oz. There's a thread in the B&B Premature forum with his progress and photos.

*Polaris *- great news on the job :happydance:


----------



## soon2b6

Marleys, thats fab weight gain, nearly a pound.


----------



## Meerkat

Wow ladies I'm loving all the pics. What beautiful babies you've all been making. I spend a lot of time at the moment wondering what mine will look like. I keep dreaming it's going to be a mini version of DH's Dad! I'm scared!

Congrats on the job news Pol, that must be a huuuge wieght off your mind. :hugs:

Have a great weekend all x


----------



## soon2b6

Meerkat said:


> Wow ladies I'm loving all the pics. What beautiful babies you've all been making. I spend a lot of time at the moment wondering what mine will look like. I keep dreaming it's going to be a mini version of DH's Dad! I'm scared!
> 
> x

PMSL :haha:


----------



## franny_k

Polaris - fantastic news on the job! It must be a huge relief. My commute each way is between 45mis-1 hour. I actually quite enjoy it now. I'm about to get an ipod docker for the car so that I can download interesting podcasts to listen to in the car. I've been thinking about getting some audio books too. I like the commute nearer Christmas when I can listen to all the Christmassy songs - puts me in a good festive mood (but this year no mulled wine when I get home !:nope:

Marleys - Andrew is doing SO well, that's great :happydance:

My OH has booked three days in Rome at the end of October. Our last holiday as a twosome! Really looking forward to some good sightseeing, some fantastic food and some quality time. Feel very fortunate right now :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is well - have a lovely weekend! xx:kiss:


----------



## franny_k

Tilly - your daughter is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations xx


----------



## NoSpringChick

Just wanted to wish all you ''oldies'' out there lots of luck and also so far I havnt been mistaken for my babies grandma - so if that's been a worry, then don't :haha:

Had a laugh at that post, can anyone remember their dads drinking beer that had girls in bikinis on?
It's funny the daft thinghs that you remember, although i never ate raw sausages, but i can remember when cat food was like mince consistency and our cat actually would eat his food and not go off it, which was handy as you only had kit-e-kat and whiskas- unlike today they have too much choice and you throw it out!
We were also satisfied to go on picnics with our friends and share a packet of polos, and that was it! happy Days....


----------



## golcarlilly

Congratulations Tillymum, she is lovely:)


----------



## Marleysgirl

Morning ladies! 

Andrew is doing fine (swings & roundabouts with the cPap) and has put on another 3-4 ounces in 4 days! He's now 2lb 7oz, which is really good going :D


----------



## franny_k

Marleys - fantastic news about Andrew. He's doing so well. Keep at it Andrew!

I have my 20 week scan a week tomorrow although everyone keeps asking me how much longer I've got and when they find out I'm only half way they ask if it's twins. I don't know why it's so big it just bloody is! Thankfully, there are a few women at work who have come up to me and said that they were big really quickly and then they slowed down so I am really hoping that is me because I feel a little bit like the marshmallow man from Ghostbusters! 

Have a good week everyone! xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Look on the bright side Franny - you'll get a decent amount of wear out of any maternity clothes if you need them for 20 weeks yet, rather than not needing them until the last couple of weeks and then wondering why you spent so much money on them :rofl: 

Have fun at your scan, are you going to find out the flavour?


----------



## avabear73

That really is good going Marleys! Obviously likes his grub, always a good sign! :)


----------



## avabear73

Here's a good article about pre-term births, and causes ... interesting stuff. Talks about high BP, diabetes, "older" mums etc.

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/8266617.stm


----------



## Marleysgirl

Yes, I saw this in the paper. I particularly like:



> A rise in the average age of women becoming pregnant was not found to have affected the incidence of premature births.

 :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Andrew was premature due to an obscure placenta problem, I need to find out whether it's likely to recur if we have a second child. But I'm glad they decided to carry out a "pre-planned c/section" even if it was only planned 6 hours ahead of being carried out!


----------



## avabear73

Did they do any further tests on the placenta after birth Marleys? They took mine away and said they'd test it and it would take 6 weeks, but I never heard anything more and I am quite curious.


----------



## soon2b6

I think they do some tests on all placentas cause when Holly was born the doc came to me afterwards and started telling me about Ph levels in the cord :shrug: I didnt ( and still dont) have a clue what she was talking about, LOL.


----------



## Marleysgirl

avabear73 said:


> Did they do any further tests on the placenta after birth Marleys? They took mine away and said they'd test it and it would take 6 weeks, but I never heard anything more and I am quite curious.

I know that the research team wanted to get blood samples from both the placenta & the cord, and managed neither - not sure what happened with the placenta, but they said that by the time they got Andrew out, there was virtually no blood in the cord (eeek!)


----------



## avabear73

That's typical really, we either don't get the information at all or get it but don't have it explained. Sounds about right. LOL.

Wish us luck today, Finlay has his first set of jabs (and of course his Wednesday weigh-in). Hope he doesn't cry too much, I find it really hard to hear him cry, even when hubby is changing his nappy!!! :dohh:


----------



## soon2b6

:hugs: for the jabs, not nice but neither are the illnesses (thats what i TRY to tell myself anyway!!) Some babies dont seem to bother about jabs so I hope he is one of those.


----------



## Meerkat

Franny - Rome sounds wonderful, I'm very jealous. You enjoy it! How was your scan?

Ava - Poor Finlay hope he's a brave little soldier with the nasty jabs today bless.


----------



## tillymum

Marley - Andrew seems to be doing so well. He is a day older than Chloe the little gem.

Gol - Myles is such a cutie, I'd love to give him a cuddle 

Franny - Good luck with your scan, it's amazing to see so much detail in the 20 wk scan, Will you be finding out the sex?

Ava- hope Finlay is ok with the injections.

My aim today is to actually make it out of the house for a walk! It's like organizing a mammoth task just for 30mins of fresh air! 
Got to go Chloe is hungry!


----------



## avabear73

Well the jabs went fine, he cried (real tears as well, which was horrible!) but was fine as soon as it was over and is now snoozing in Dad's arms. As for the weigh in, he's now 9lb 2 1/2oz, which is an increase of 11oz and he has also doubled his birthweight :happydance:

Tilly - I know what you mean, it's a major expedition just going to the shop for a paper!!!


----------



## franny_k

Ava - glad jabs went ok. It must be hard hearing your LO cry but glad it's all good now and he's doing well x

Tilly - hope you make it out for a walk today! Weather brightening up here in the north so might do the same (bit easier for me tho!)

Regarding our scan, I really don't want to find out but OH would like to. A friend of mine had her scan the other day and said it was obvious! I'm going to tell the sonographer straight off that I don't want to know. Having said that, will I be able to resist in the heat of the moment? Eeek! I'm trying not to think about it as I count down the days until next Tuesday. I've not felt much movement for the past few days but apparently this is normal around this stage so I'm not worrying too much. I've more to worry about my bloody year 9 class! I've got two trainees in with me and the past two lessons I've had to rollock the class which I NEVER have to do and the lesson's been a bit shabby, not my usual polished standard! So tonight I am rearranging seating plans and heavily differentiating my lesson plans for the nutters. Just think, one day a teacher could be saying the same thing about my LO...aahhh...!


----------



## _Vicky_

hellooo everyone - I havent been on this thread for ages - feeling pretty grotty recently. Midwife tells me a combo of age and a first time multiple pregnacy is going to be rough lol THANKS!!!! Fynn is laying right on my hip so causing shooting pains all down my legs OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!

I heard their heartbeats today and apparently they are both big and active hehehe fabulous

You babies are sooo beautiful photos make me cry!!!!! 

GO ANDREW - what a little trooper!!!

Glad the jabs went ok Ava - must be awful to hear him cry

Yay for the Job Polaris what a weight off!!

Tilly - did you get out for your walk?




franny_k said:


> Regarding our scan, I really don't want to find out but OH would like to. A friend of mine had her scan the other day and said it was obvious! I'm going to tell the sonographer straight off that I don't want to know.

I didnt think it was obvious until the sonographer pointed out their bits and even then on one of them I couldnt see what she was referring to lol so I think you will be fine. 


Hope everyone has a lovely evening am off for a snooze now lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## avabear73

Franny - am sure they won't be saying that about our ones! I work in a school - not a teacher though! - and I think most people don't have a clue what their darling LOs are really like, but ours won't be like them ;)

Vicky - I had a snooze too, hubby had a half day so was around to watch Finlay, was bliss. Enjoy!


----------



## soon2b6

Tillymum, I find it hard to get out, today I had to go out so I BF in the car, and even then we had the accompanying screams in Tesco, some lady said "oohhh someones hungry" I felt so angry, like I wasnt looking after her.
Ava Im glad the jabs were OK
Franny, I never found the "bits" that obvious to be honest and I was looking, I could never be sure even when it turned out I was right. Your bit about your year 9s made me cringe, I have one of those (a year 9 daughter) and I dread to think what she is like in school, Im sorry!!!!
Vicky your MW sounds like mine was, I called her "the prophet of doom" she never had anything positive to say, lol, she was absolutely great though, just cautious and always looking for trouble. I know there cant be lots of room in there but hopefully Fynn will move a bit to take the pressure off your poor hips.
All you b*ggers getting snoozes, stop yer bragging, its not nice, lol.


----------



## Emx

Hi again.. have been following the thread as an 'oldy' but not really had anything interesting to say as yet so just been enjoying the updates on your babies and your pregnancies!!

I do want to ask some advice though if I can. I had the results back from my Nuchal scan and bloods from my 12 week scan - I didnt hear anything all last week so when they phoned on Monday it was a bit of a shock to be told I am at higher risk of 1-50.. My age alone would have made me 1-300... We went in today to discuss options and were given the opportunity of a CVS - but when it came to the crunch and we saw baby on scan we couldnt go through with it - the risk is just too much for us. Just wondered if anyone could offer any advice or point me in the direction of trying to make sense of the results - apparently all were skewed, even the nuchal fold is identified as slightly higher, which suprised me as the scan looks so perfect...

I am so much happier today after two days off hell, trying to make a decision about risking baby for the CVS, and am actually feeling less pessimistic about the results than I was initially - what will be will be as far as I am concerned now...

Emma x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi there Emma,

I hold the current record for a bad statistic on Downs probability - my age put me at a 1 in 100 chance; my blood test increased that to 1 in 5 !!!!

We were offered an amniocentesis but decided not to have any definitive test - it would not have made a difference to us, we would still love our baby regardless (a statement which got us much praise on B&B!). Without sounding scary, there are so many other potential problems that a baby could have, testing for just one or two didn't make sense. I briefly read through the information on the DSA website and would recommend this if you want to know more. 

My partner took the very positive outlook of reversing the statistical result to be a 4 in 5 chance of having a baby without Downs, which helped keep our spirits up.

As a result of a different problem (placenta), we had additional u/sound scans. I did ask if they could see any "soft markers" for Downs at these scans, and the only indications were IUGR and a short Femur Length. My baby has since been tested from Downs (he's in SCBU) with a clear result. My consultant commented yesterday that all his IUGR babies showed a short FL and turned out not to have Downs, so his research is going to emphasise that FL cannot be used as a soft marker for Downs when IUGR is present.

:hug:

Have a read around on B&B - there were a couple of good threads this summer about people with high Downs stats making their decisions for/against further testing, including a harrowing one about a short notice amnio that was bodged and required a second visit.


----------



## soon2b6

Hi emx, You have probably already had the best and most experience related response (marleysgirl), but to add my sixth penneth, I too didnt test, I didnt have the bloods even cause I was worried that they would give me a scary stat, I too felt that I could never terminate my baby so it didnt matter what they said, and I think that is the most important thing, if you feel you would need to terminate a pregnancy on the strength of the results then you need the test, sounds like you already made that decision though, good for you!! Like Marleys husband said, you are more likely to not have a baby with problems than to have one with the problems, and at 1 in 50 you are waaay more likely to be OK than not. 

Another way to see it might be (again Marleys got here first!!) that there are lots of problems that baby could have, you have chosen to have your baby in the face of these, I have two Autistic sons and a daughter with ADD, they cannot test for Autism/Add and even if they could I wouldnt be interested, I see disabilities as differences, my children have abilities too, everyone does.


----------



## Emx

Thanks so much - I will have a look at the DSA website just for a bit of information, its not something I intend to become obsessed about because as you say - there are other potential issues out there and having had two days of stress and seeing the result on my pregnant body (lost weight, ulcers in mouth, stress spots etc) I realise that actually the healthiest start I can give my baby is to be happy, healthy and relaxed...

In terms of the tests - in retrospect I wish I had never had the screening test, I have had this converstion with my sister who said 'I told you not to' but actually - because they are all offered as standard in my area and in the naivety of my first pregnancy - they just happened really... becasue of my age I think sadly.. when I went to my 12 weeks scan, my letter had 'nuchal' printed in bold at the footer of the letter - and the receptionist said 'you having a nuchal today?' - I said yes because I was caught in the moment of the first scan and thought that was normal... I certainly wouldnt have the screening if I have future pregnancies..

It is nice to hear that someone has had a worse 'risk' thrust upon them - and I did actually speak to someone yesterday who told me that they know of two people - 1 of whom was given a 1-3500 risk and had a gorgeous little girl with downs and another with a risk of 1-5 who had a healthy son... 

As the midwife at the hospital put it 'unfortunately this is the result of modern medicine, to sometimes be given more information than is healthy to know'... My mum summed it up by saying 'when we were pregnant, we had none of this and were happy with what we were given at the end'

Thanks Marleysgirl, I will definitley keep in mind what you have said and keep your partners philosophy in the forefront of any discussion... xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Emx said:


> As the midwife at the hospital put it 'unfortunately this is the result of modern medicine, to sometimes be given more information than is healthy to know'...

And Google is not your friend!!!



> _My mum summed it up by saying 'when we were pregnant, we had none of this and were happy with what we were given at the end'_

I heard this too. Now all I hear is "When xyz was born, we didn't have incubators & special care, we just wrapped them in cottonwool and put them in a glass jar ................." :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Emx

Ive just read my thread again and realised I put 'it nice to know someone had worse results' - god I didnt mean that to sound like that! I meant reassuring to know and that things were ok! My head is a bit cotton wooly this week!!

Yes - mums and their wisdom - my mum sailed the Atlantic when she was pregnant with me, then spent two months in an African Hospital with complications before I was born... so can 'trump' any bad experience I have!! Its all meant as reassurance I think!!

I havent googled - I promise! Just looked briefly at the NDS site! Thanks again xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Emx said:


> Ive just read my thread again and realised I put 'it nice to know someone had worse results' - god I didnt mean that to sound like that! I meant reassuring to know and that things were ok! My head is a bit cotton wooly this week!!

I never even noticed, certainly didn't get offended. In a daft way, I was always quite proud (big headed) about having the worst blood-test result discussed on B&B in recent times!


----------



## soon2b6

Well it was quite a result Marleys 1 in 5!! It was also great that you had the courage to see past that and see that your baby was still likely to be fine, and he is obviously more than fine, Ive seen the pics!


----------



## soon2b6

Just HAD to share this little bit of information. I CAN DRIVE AGAIN YAAAAY, I was getting stir crazy so I rang my insurers and they said I had to get the OK from my doctor then they would be happy to insure me, all done and Im back on the road (you have been warned, LOL)


----------



## avabear73

It just goes to show there are lies, damn lies and statistics. :thumbup:

Thanks for the warning soonie, duly noted LOL. Great feeling to be out and about again, eh? I was so fed up not driving that I was even excited to drive myself to Tesco :dohh: That's a pretty poor state of affairs by anyone's standards :rofl:


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'm jealous - I'm hoping to be given permission to drive again next Weds (exactly 6 wks) but I suspect it depends on how my wound is healing by then.


----------



## Meerkat

Hey ladies, hope everyone's well and looking after yourselves. Never thought I'd say this but I'm joining the third tri!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Meerkat :D

I am pleased to report that Andrew continues his wonderful weight-gain, and today is 2lb 13.5oz ..... with arms like Popeye!


----------



## avabear73

Fantastic Meerkat - comes round a lot more quickly than you think it's going to, doesn't it? :D

Well done Andrew, next stop 3lb! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

Way to go Meerkat! 
I've been on vacation the past week or so, so I haven't been online much. 
I just found out my sister is pregnant as well, only a few weeks behind me! She's 38 and this will be #2 for her, she had #1 when she was my age, so looks good if me and OH decide to go for a 2nd after this one.


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl said:


> I am pleased to report that Andrew continues his wonderful weight-gain, and today is 2lb 13.5oz ..... with arms like Popeye!

Marley, that's fantastic news. PMSL about the popeye arms!! He's doing so well isn't he. :hugs:

Ava - How's Finlay? Is he still packing on the pounds? :thumbup:

Seity - Fab news about your sister, your little ones will be the perfect age to play together. And you're already thinking about your next one! he he It is reassuring though isn't it. I feel so lucky to be having my LO as I had just turned 40 when I found out and was convinced all my eggs were way out of date!


----------



## soon2b6

Meerkat - 3rd tri. thats great!! Out of date eggs, love it!! 
Marleys - theres no stopping that boy :thumbup:
Seity - Congrats to your sister, itll be nice to have someone close to share your pregnancy ups and downs with. My husbands cousin just had a baby (well his wife did) and her sister gave birth in the same hospital on the same day within 7 hours of each other..................... you never know!!


----------



## ellie

Hey guys :wave:
haven't been around here very much so really sorry :blush: but wow everyone looks to be doing great! so many exciting things happening! Just spotted the popeye arms, :rofl: bless his lil' cuteness! when is he coming home, do you know?
congrats seity on your neice/nephew too ... and to meerkat, yay 3rd tri! I must admit, I am finding it more scary than 1st Tri, not because of the birth or afterwards, but just because there seems to be much more to worry about!
Not been having a great time really, work are p'ing me off and not being very supportive, some of us know what that's like .... can't get motivated for next piece of coursework, not sleeping well and everyone seems to want to comment about 'how much worse it'll be' etc (of course I will at least be doing something then not lying awake fruitlessly for hours, or struggling to get up for work!) , and we've still got a friend staying with us although he is moving out on saturday :happydance: oops that sounds mean, he's no trouble really (!) but can't wait to have our house back!
Also still trying to get feckless decorators to come round and actulaly bloody work!
Still, the weather's been fab hasn't it :) and i found 3 tiny little frogs in my garden yesterday, very cute, and our tomato plants have been yielding loads of yummy toms!
Hope everyone is okay? 
:hugs:


----------



## ellie

Oh great news on the job polaris - how's it going?

Just answered the door to the postie - he had a box for me which was recorded delivery, massive stickers everywhere saying fragile, hmmm what's this i wondered? 

..............

some cotton wool

:rofl: jeez!


----------



## Blossom111

Hello there, well here goes ! just found out am pregnant well done 4 tests now ! lol and I am an older mum, its my third pregnancy having lost two in 07, so very happy, but extremely nervous as we go forward on our journey again! But I and my partner are feeling very very positive as we are in the hands of a wonderful Doc and have had fertility treatment. Just decided this time I would appreciate the extra help from you all out there who are going through similar. I have always read your pages but never joined, this time, I feel just stronger and want the world to know that I am pregnant and it's going to be ok ! so thanks for reading and look forward to hearing from you all very soon, thanks


----------



## ellie

Loads of CONGRATULATIONS Blossom, sorry to hear about your previous losses :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Meerkat - yes, Finlay's still growing at a scary rate! As of last Wednesday he was 9lb 2 1/2oz, another increase of 11oz on the previous week :happydance: He's finally in Newborn nappies and clothes at the ripe old age of 10 weeks LOL. He had his jabs recently, no ill effects and he cried briefly but not for more than a few seconds. His 8 week check up went fine, everything present and correct, he's the 25th percentile for weight and he was once the 2nd, so he's catching up. I think that Finlay and Andrew are proving that early babies really like their grub! The very first time I breastfed I was told not to be surprised if he lost weight that night ... they weighed him the next day and he'd put on 30g ... he started the way he meant to go on! This week we're going to start establishing a routine - OMG this should be good for a laugh ....

Marleys - aren't we due a new picture? I want to see those arms, too cute! And have you seen sherryberry yet? I noticed in your thread that you have a BnB neighbour, be great to have each other for support :hugs:

ellie - I hope you were careful with that cotton wool ;)

Blossom - congratulations and welcome :) I love our thread, always common sense and a good giggle to be found here :D


----------



## polaris

Blossom - congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome to the thread! Well done 'taking the plunge' and joining in! The only problem is that it can become a bit addictive!

Ellie - I haven't started the new job yet, starting next Monday for a whole week and a half before I start maternity leave, LOL! So I'm just enjoying having a week off now - submitted final draft of thesis and portfolio on Friday so absolutely totally finished now!! It's a good feeling after three long hard years!

Ava and Marleysgirl - glad to hear that our two early babies are both doing so well! I always love reading both of your updates.

Meerkat - congrats on third tri! the time seems to have flown by!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hello Blossom and welcome to the group!

Yes, I agree that it's time for a new photo - Andrew was dressed for the first time today! Had really long cuddle, he was awake and interested, and didn't de-sat at all while out with me, despite frequently pulling out his oxygen prongs!

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020820.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020808.jpg


----------



## ellie

Awww look at him! What a gorgeous lil beastie :) 

polaris well done on the submissions! what a relief! sadly i have a loooooooong time yet before i get to that stage ..... oh well, hopefully i'll have my lo to entertain me in the meantime ;)

wow 9lb, that's fantastic - nice one ava and finlay!


----------



## ellie

i dropped the cotton wool and broke it :dohh:


----------



## avabear73

Marleys - wow he's really coming on!! Big boy clothes and everything, go Andrew :happydance:

ellie - thanks, some days it seems Finlay is actually attached to my boob but it is definitely paying off :thumbup: And as for the cotton wool .... :rofl:


----------



## _Vicky_

OMG how lovely is Andrew gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope everyone is well - many congratualtions on the completion of your submissions polaris - what a relief!!! 

I have decided I am never having twins again (hehe) Its bloody exhausting - I dont have any of this second tri energy I hear about. I was talking to my sis (who has a six year old and three year old twins) and she said her twin pregnancy was soo different to her singlton so I dont feel such a failure for being sooo knackered. Sis had to stop work at 28 weeks too ekkkk.

I officially resignede myself to not going to the gym anymore and suspended my membership boooooooooo - but better to be realistic than waste the money hey.

I have worked out I can get three months off and then another two just working two hours a day whoop whoop so am very happy about that yay yay yay!!!! 

Waking the dead tonight - lets just hope I can stay awake hehehe xxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seity

Awww - Andrew is too cute!

Blossom - Welcome!


----------



## Meerkat

ellie said:


> .... can't get motivated for next piece of coursework, not sleeping well and everyone seems to want to comment about 'how much worse it'll be' etc (of course I will at least be doing something then not lying awake fruitlessly for hours, or struggling to get up for work!)

I know what you mean, what's with all the doom and gloom? People say to me 'wait til the baby comes you won't get any sleep then' or about the birth and how I don't know what's coming my way! What I don't get though is how come most of these people then go on to have more children if it's all so terrible?? :shrug: Anyway, la la la sorry rant over now!!

PS Hope you get that cotton wool fixed before LO arrives.... :haha:

Blossom - Congratulations and welcome! :hugs:

Ava - Wow sounds like the little man is doing amazingly well, can't believe he's 10 weeks already. Where does the time go?

Pol - Enjoy your week off, should get you into practice for your maternity leave! Not long now!

Marleys - So lovely to see some new pics of Andrew. And all dressed up looking cute as can be bless.

Vicky - Aw don't beat yourself up hon, it's knackering enough carrying one, I can't imagine how you get on with two little wrigglebums in there! It's not surprising you're exhausted. Do they kick about a lot?

I'm still coughing like mad but managed to sleep nearly all day today, apart from an interuption from the postie with some new boots I ordered 3 weeks ago. Hooray at last and they're fab! Not enjoying buying clothes much at the mo due to new weeble shape, but shoes and boots that's different! :happydance:


----------



## ellie

aw poor you, hope youre feeling better soon :hugs:
I get really impatient with all the lectures about how hard it will be - last week I was ready to rip someone's head off and think I upset a few people on facebook :oops: 
well they should learn to be a bit more supportive and say less stupid things, I thought!

aww :hugs: vicky, it must be so much harder with two, be nice to yourself (suspending the gym is a good plan!) 

I just accidentally went to the bottom of this page and there is a 'similar thread' about older mums forums which Gol posted ages ago, out of curiosity I had a look and see that she'd suggested something like this (or maybe a separate section?) for older mums but the mods said no as it might split and offend people! Oops! Hope I didnt offend anyone by starting this thread! I like it here ;)


----------



## Meerkat

ellie said:


> aw poor you, hope youre feeling better soon :hugs:
> I get really impatient with all the lectures about how hard it will be - last week I was ready to rip someone's head off and think I upset a few people on facebook :oops:
> well they should learn to be a bit more supportive and say less stupid things, I thought!

Thanks hon x Ha and you're so right about the gloomy people. We should be left to enjoy our bubble of joy and make up our own minds about how hard it is or isn't when the time comes. They should just keep their thoughts to themselves! :growlmad: Let's not worry about them.


----------



## Meerkat

ellie said:


> I just accidentally went to the bottom of this page and there is a 'similar thread' about older mums forums which Gol posted ages ago, out of curiosity I had a look and see that she'd suggested something like this (or maybe a separate section?) for older mums but the mods said no as it might split and offend people! Oops! Hope I didnt offend anyone by starting this thread! I like it here ;)

I didn't know that. Well I love it here and can't imagine how anyone could be offended? After all there's a teen pregnancy section, not sure what's the difference? :shrug:


----------



## _Vicky_

Meerkat said:


> Vicky - Aw don't beat yourself up hon, it's knackering enough carrying one, I can't imagine how you get on with two little wrigglebums in there! It's not surprising you're exhausted. Do they kick about a lot?

Not really I only just felt them abotu a week or so ago - still just kind of flutters rather than kicks - Fynn is accross so I feel him more. (hehehe he is wiggling as I type right under my ribs hehehe) When I went to MW last week she dopplered me and explained which noises were movement and OH listens to them every night lol. I had a bit of a panic sunday - one of our dogs jumped up at me and got me right where he is eeekkkk. I was tp watching all sunday and praying but I guess that they are quite protected in there arent they. 



Ellie said:

> aww vicky, it must be so much harder with two, be nice to yourself (suspending the gym is a good plan!)
> 
> I just accidentally went to the bottom of this page and there is a 'similar thread' about older mums forums which Gol posted ages ago, out of curiosity I had a look and see that she'd suggested something like this (or maybe a separate section?) for older mums but the mods said no as it might split and offend people! Oops! Hope I didnt offend anyone by starting this thread! I like it here

NOOOOO it wont - there is a section for teen mums isnt there - I cant see it offending anyone hmmmmmmmm


----------



## _Vicky_

Meerkat said:


> ellie said:
> 
> 
> I just accidentally went to the bottom of this page and there is a 'similar thread' about older mums forums which Gol posted ages ago, out of curiosity I had a look and see that she'd suggested something like this (or maybe a separate section?) for older mums but the mods said no as it might split and offend people! Oops! Hope I didnt offend anyone by starting this thread! I like it here ;)
> 
> I didn't know that. Well I love it here and can't imagine how anyone could be offended? After all there's a teen pregnancy section, not sure what's the difference? :shrug:Click to expand...

lol great minds hehe


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ellie, do you need the fairies to send you some more cotton wool to replace the broken stuff? ;) Or will you attempt to mend it yourself?


----------



## polaris

LOL at the fragile cotton wool! Ellie I can't imagine how anyone could be offended, I think it is a lovely thread. And after all, it is up to us whether or not we choose to define ourselves as 'fitting in' to the older mum category!

Marleysgirl - thanks for posting the new pics of Andrew. I can't believe how much he has grown already - he looks great!

Vicky - no doubt twins are going to be more tiring than a singleton pregnancy. I think you are right that you just need to accept and embrace the tiredness and let your body get on with what it is doing - growing TWO babies!!


----------



## ellie

that's alright then - started being concerned that i'd done something i shouldn't have, but no one has complained to me! there's various '30's/40's ttc etc threads, so i didnt even think that anyone might be offended (could always change it to 30s/40s mums or something instead i suppose)

Aw thanks I might need some specialist cotton wool menders, i don't have the skill myself - better look in the yellow pages :rofl:

I am sooooo looking forward to finishing work now! they really peed me off last week, I thought they were really rude and unsupportive in a planning meeting for my returning to my training course next year. B****ds. Working on a note to my tutor to say as much (without the swearing) and suggest that she might need to be a bit more supportive and helpful when I get back...


----------



## ellie

Aaaww ... my lovely trainees at work just emailed me to say they wanted to do me a baby shower before I leave work .... how sweet is that? I shed a little tear ... not sure about it though, i wasnt planning on doing anything like that, bit americanised? anyone else had one / planning one? (what on earth is it???)


----------



## avabear73

Lucky you ellie - AFAIK it's basically a party where people wish you well and buy you pressies for your LO (at least that's what it was on Friends LOL). Play games etc ... would be a lot of fun :)

Meerkat & Vicky - never thought of it like that, with the teen mums forum, that's a good point. :thumbup:


----------



## franny_k

Hello all - wow, so much going on! 

Meerkat - congratulations! I will be joining you in six weeks!

Marleys - yet more great news about Andrew. I've got cravings for spinach, thinking about Popeye! The photos of Andrew is just gorgeous - you must be such proud parents.

Seity - great news about your sister. Like you, we want to have another in the future so it's a good sign for you.

Ellie - hello, nice to hear from you. It sounds like things are getting you down a bit so sending you a virtual hug and a piece of cake. Am afraid that I'd probably be useless trying to assist with coursework! I'mm finding work a bit of a strain at the moment as I've had a really bad back and had to take three days off. I couldn't get motivated to get any work done when I was off and now I'm going back tomorrow I feel really bad. Any chance of sending me some of that cotton wool to wrap my back up in?! And as for this thread offending, I feel that it keeps me sane and therefore is a NECESSITY!

Blossom - hello and welcome. Sorry to hear about your previous losses - hoping things go well for you this time around xx

Ava - yet more good news about Finlay. Keep at it lad!

Vicky - sorry that you're feeling so tired. If it's any consolation I'm only having the one but I haven't had any of this high-energy 2nd tri malarky! I can sleep in every day until 12 and then go to bed at 10 exhausted (which is how I spend most of my weekends). Did you manage to stay up for WTD?

Well we had our 20 week scan today. All fantastic. Saw little fingers and toes, backbone, ribs, it was incredible! We've already decided that LO has my pouty bottom lip and my bobble nose. And we didn't find out the sex, still on team yellow. Am really pleased as I thought I'd crack but once I got in there I was quite resolved. They went through my blood tests which they said were all excellent with high iron and reserves. So all in all a GREAT day. I don't mind having the back ache if everything is OK! Having said that, I know that this is a mere snapshot and not to get complacent. However, once we hit 24 weeks I am going to go and buy our first baby item: the baby bath! On the lookout now.

Hope everyone is well - from a smiley, happy Fran! xx :)


----------



## Meerkat

polaris said:


> Vicky - no doubt twins are going to be more tiring than a singleton pregnancy. I think you are right that you just need to accept and embrace the tiredness and let your body get on with what it is doing - growing TWO babies!!

Yes we shouldn't be surprised if any of us are tired. After all we are creating new life!! Not just a cake or something. And you Vicky are creating double! Tiring work by anyone's standards! :sleep:

Franny - Congratulations on your fab 20 week scan hon. :happydance: And on team yellow still, go girl! It's not easy when everyone's finding out but hey we'll know soon enough. Shame about the backache though, hope it goes away soon.


----------



## avabear73

Great news Fran :) And I can tell you, the surprise is worth the wait, every second of it. Good for you for holding out, we didn't get the choice because they don't tell you here, but I'm glad we didn't know. When else can you get a surprise like that? :) The moment you find out ... wow ... what a feeling!


----------



## polaris

Congratulations on your scan Franny! It's such a lovely feeling to see the baby in such detail and to hear that everything is going well!


----------



## Seity

franny_k great news on your scan. We are having way too much trouble coming up with a name to stay on team yellow. We're hoping finding out the gender and only having to concentrate on names for one will help.


----------



## soon2b6

Good news on the scan Franny,theres a moment thought isnt there when they ask you if you would like to know, its hard to resist.
Seity, lol about the names, I can relate to that too:wacko:


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'm glad you had such a great scan *Franny*, those moments of seeing your baby are magical :kiss:

*Ellie*, should I do a course in cotton wool mending before I offer to help?

I'm excited but nervous ladies ..... they're going to let me try Andrew at the boobie tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## soon2b6

Ahh Marleys that will be a wonderful feeling, is it the first time? 
Will be thinking of you both, enjoy!!


----------



## franny_k

Good luck for tomorrow, Marleys! Sending some boobie vibes Andrew's way!

Thanks for all the messages ladies. It wasn't too bad holding out although OH really wants to know now!

Seity - we're really struggling with boys names, only have the one so far that we both agree on which is Alexander. I really like Eliot and Toby but OH hates them! :( For a girl we really like Grace and Estella. I didn't find out just because I want the surprise. I like surprises! I totally understand why people do want to find out though. I think if/ when (!) we have another we'll probably find out for practical reasons.


----------



## Meerkat

Good luck Marleys x


----------



## avabear73

That's fantastic Marleys - one of the nurses who was looking after Finlay said she thought that the little babies often ate better than the bigger ones so hopefully she's right :) Good luck to you and Andrew for tomorrow x


----------



## ellie

How exciting marleysgirl, how wonderful! enjoy and i;'m sure andrew will be delighted! keep us posted!
great news about the scan franny, we're still on team yellow too - OH never did want to know, it was me that was a bit impatient (!), so I asked at our 20 week scan :blush: but LO had legs crossed anyway and they couldnt tell. I'm glad now though, even though thinking of names is a nightmare and we've only got one girls name we agree on (no boys names at all yet!) i cant wait for the surprise! Good to hear the feedback from others who were on yellow too, it does sound like a magical moment when you find out ....

Well just got back from a little tour of our local birth centre (Caerphilly) - there was nobody there this evening! which made it even more peaceful! i think it's now our preferred place (rather than home, which was the original plan) - it was soooooo lovely, huge private ensuite rooms, a massive pool (and a massive bath which people have also used), really nice chilled decor and lovely lovely staff. OH admitted that he would feel more comfortable having a bit more support too, as he feels 'unqualified' to help at home :rofl: I want to go back there now!!! (well okay I can hang on another 7 weeks!)


----------



## suri mum

Hello everyone!

I was trying to keep notes as I read the last page or two so I could write a lovely little something to each of you, but I managed to confuse myself more! Anyway, well done all of you and all the fabulous growing babies, in and out of the tums. Welcome to the new folks and congrats on all the great scans. Lots of good news, so that is great.

I was laughing a bit about the Team Yellow and the Surprise Factor. When my 4th was born she had the cord round her neck a couple of times and needed a bit of extra attention from the midwives, so they whisked her off to the side and left me yelling "What is it? What is it?". Not the beautiful "It's a boy/girl" you expect but it's a funny story now. I was a bit out of it, I think! I'm not sure if I'll find out this time. My practical side might get the better of me!

I'm feeling so much better today, and yesterday, too, so maybe this is the beginning of the end of ms. I'll be 11 weeks Thursday. As you know I'm supposed to go to Miami at 12 weeks for an OB appointment and scans, but it's turning into a total nightmare. We have great insurance, but I was given appointments with doctors and facilities who don't take it, which would end up costing me an arm and a leg, or two. $1000 for the scans alone! I've asked them to make me different appointments and they say they can't, so I've been trying to make my own appointments from over here, and having no luck. Doctors aren't taking new patients or they don't want me because I won't be delivering with them. It's crazy. Makes me miss my lovely Welsh midwives.

Sorry for the moan! I'm sure it will all work itself out. At least if the ms has subsided I'll enjoy the trip more!

Have a great week, folks!


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl - that's fantastic news about Andrew - good luck with the bf tomorrow, let us know how it goes!

Suri mum - sorry you are having a difficult time arranging scans, hope you get something sorted out soon. Glad the m.s. is subsiding though, although don't be too surprised if it comes and goes a bit for another few weeks.

Well I am wide awake and not in a very good mood. I have a feeling that baby has moved back to the breech position after having been head down for the past four weeks or so. Have midwife appointment on Friday so I will find out for definite then I suppose. My belly just feels really different and movements feel different too. I know even if it is the case that baby still has time to move again but I just really don't want to end up having a c-section because baby is breech.


----------



## Marleysgirl

polaris said:


> Well I am wide awake and not in a very good mood. I have a feeling that baby has moved back to the breech position after having been head down for the past four weeks or so. Have midwife appointment on Friday so I will find out for definite then I suppose. My belly just feels really different and movements feel different too. I know even if it is the case that baby still has time to move again but I just really don't want to end up having a c-section because baby is breech.

I hate to sound old-fashioned, but do they no longer try to turn breech babies? Both myself and my brother were breech, and my Mum has vivid memories of her doctor literally manhandling us from breech to head-down position on the due dates (we were both late).


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl said:


> I hate to sound old-fashioned, but do they no longer try to turn breech babies? Both myself and my brother were breech, and my Mum has vivid memories of her doctor literally manhandling us from breech to head-down position on the due dates (we were both late).

Yes, my midwife did mention this to me, but it sounds like they don't really try very hard in the hospital I'm going to. The way she put it was 'they MIGHT try to turn the baby, depending of whether they think it will be successful'. Fingers crossed the baby will end up in the right position some way or another.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Have a google - I did read somewhere about gentle exercises & massage that help baby to turn, but I can't remember where! Seem to recall it involved crawling on all fours for a while ...


----------



## polaris

Marleysgirl said:


> Have a google - I did read somewhere about gentle exercises & massage that help baby to turn, but I can't remember where! Seem to recall it involved crawling on all fours for a while ...

Haha, yes crawling around on all fours, lying with your bum higher that your belly, standing on your head, OH is going to wonder what I am up to! LOL.


----------



## avabear73

If there is a pregnant woman in the third tri who can stand on her head, I take my hat off to her ... can you imagine? I couldn't have done that with the help of a crane and a troupe of acrobats ....


----------



## ellie

i'd love to see that :rofl:

try not to worry polaris, hopefully your lo will dutifully turn and stay where they'[re supposed to ... there is a website someone on here recommended www.spinningbabies.com - quite interesting!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi everyone, apologies for my absence (again :blush:) I have been struggling with bf for a while so have been keeping a low profile, seems like everyone is doing well - only read the last couple of pages so hope i didn't miss anything vital? 

Marleys good luck with the bf - bet you are so excited?


----------



## soon2b6

Hello all. 

Surimum, We had a "what is it" moment too when Holly was born, not exactly what you hope for is it, but at least she was ok, thats the main thing. Id waited 9 months another 30 seconds was just about bearable, lol.

Ellie, Im glad you like the birth center, Ive never seen one but they sound fantastic.

Polaris, babies eh!! They can change position any time so try not to worry (yeah right!!) I had a transverse up to the last few hours of labour, I had a breech who was turned by ECV (External Cephalic Version) which is where the consultant prods and pushes your tummy to get the baby into the right position, and I had a breechie who I got to turn by laying on the sofa the wrong way up, so my back was on the seat and my legs up the wall, I nearly suffocated though, LOL. Ive read a lot of people do the all fours thing and its supposed to be very effective. There are loads of whacky ideas out there one of the best I heard was to put an ice pack on the top of your bump and play nice music via headphones at the bottom, might work who knows, LOL.

Gol, good to see you, how is the BF now, I have very sore nipples just now (TMI sorry!) she has taken to chewing at the end of her feeds, little darling, so we are in the process of learning to go to sleep on her own, ie not on the breast.


----------



## Marleysgirl

First attempt at BF didn't turn into anything - he kinda stared at my boob and didn't seem to associate it with food, despite my having expressed so there were drops of milk on it. Perhaps with two-hourly tube feeds, he's simply not hungry enough. Dunno, try again tomorrow.


----------



## Meerkat

Ellie - I like the sound of this birth centre. Is it a private maternity hospital?

Surimum - Hope the ms stays away now hon, it seems like its never going to stop doesn't it. And then one day you wake up and wonder why you're not feeling sick. Hooray!!

Saw the MW today (another different one, that's 4 now). She was really lovely and told me LO seems very happy and calm. I have no idea how she knows this, something to do with listening to the heartbeat. Anyway she had a feel around and said the baby is currently breech. So I log on here and lo and behold the topic today is breech babies!!

Spooky! :witch:

PS Almost forgot, some woman at work today has been confirmed as having swine flu. Am I supposed to do anything?


----------



## soon2b6

Meerkat, you must be worried, I dont think there is any specific advice if you dont actually have it yourself, just keep an eye and see the doc if you get any symptoms, hope you stay well. Your L/O is very likely to move around quite a lot yet, I remember Holly (who was big by that stage) was cephalic then breech then transverse, little so and so, it was only later on that she settled.

Marleys, sorry the BF didnt go to plan, it will Im sure, he just needs time to learn that milk does not just appear in the tummy at intervals, lol, like you say if he wasnt very hungry there would be no motivation for him to try anyway, good luck for next time.


----------



## nikkip75

hiya :winkwink:

im new is this older mummies part, didnt even know it was here :blush:

im nikki, ive got 3 girls, 13, 3 and 10 weeks old (on friday)

im 34 and didnt really think i was an older mum until my HV asked a few weeks ago what it feels like to be a mature mum!!! :wacko:

i told her its great but eden is deffo my last, the older i get the more tired i am :haha: although OH has other ideas, he can get lost!!!

since i had eden 2 of my best friends are now pregnant, one is 35 and the other is 37, i think i must have made them all broody :haha:


----------



## ellie

aww marleys I'm sure he will be happy to try again, I guess he'[s been a few weeks learning that milk just appears as soonie said, he might take a bit of time to learn where it does come from, keep perservering :hugs:

not sure about swine flu, you could ask your doc/mw/occ health I guess, although a few people I worked with had swine flu and I didnt do anything, just carried on going to work (I hadn't seen any of them for at least two weeks before they came down with it, and no one else then got it, and i was fine) - if you've been in contact with her recently though might be worth mentioning it? You might get a couple of free days off ;)

meerkat amazingly no, its an NHS birth centre! but it did have the feel of a private place! Just keeping everything crossed that all stays well so we can go there. 
I am supposd to be going for a glucose tolerance test next week - they don't think I have GD, it was supposed to be a 'precaution' as my dad has type 2 diabetes, i should have been offered it at around 28 weeks but wasn't and it got picked up when I went in to get checked at the hospital for reduced movement last week/the week before. Bit nervous about it, as I've read that it can be inaccurate and can sometimes cause GD-like symptoms to appear even if you didnt have them before, because of the way they do it! Am still considering not going for it, as no one actually thinks I have it anyway, still deciding .....

Oh and Gol great to see you :hugs:


----------



## ellie

:wave: hi nikki! welcome! we've had that debate on here about whether we are 'older' or not and decided that we dont mind being older :)


----------



## Meerkat

ellie said:


> :wave: hi nikki! welcome! we've had that debate on here about whether we are 'older' or not and decided that we dont mind being older :)

Well said Ellie! He he what the hell, we can't do much about it can we!! :rofl:

Hi Nikki and welcome to the gannies thread. Hope you're well.

Thanks ladies, I called the surgery this morning to see what the protocol was re the swine flu/pregnancy thing. And the lady said its pretty much up to me what I do. so I took that as meaning it's not a big deal. I feel a bit rough with this bronchial infection which I think is making me feel feeble. Usually I am brave and bold and laugh in the face of colds and flu! And so that's the plan for now anyway! :haha:


----------



## avabear73

Sorry to hear it didn't go as planned Marleys - I found it was all about timing. If it was too close to feed time, Finlay was frantic and couldn't focus enough to do it, and if it was too soon after a feed, he was too full. I bet with Andrew's progress so far, when you do get to give it a proper go, he'll be fab. :hugs:


----------



## nikkip75

well i can tell ya, its a completely different experience being an "older" mum!

i was 20 when i had my first and could still manage to have LATE nights out and wake up rearing to go with a 1 year old jumping on my head, now if im not in bed by 11pm everynight im a blubbering wreck the next day :haha:


----------



## Marleysgirl

nikkip75 said:


> well i can tell ya, its a completely different experience being an "older" mum!
> 
> i was 20 when i had my first and could still manage to have LATE nights out and wake up rearing to go with a 1 year old jumping on my head, now if im not in bed by 11pm everynight im a blubbering wreck the next day :haha:

I'm starting from that point - the 11pm bedtimes - so it's going to be even worse for me when I get Andrew home :rofl: I think I'll just have to stay in bed all the time!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Posted this in my Premie thread, but it's relevant to here too as you were all with me along the way ...

Yesterday I had my 6wk post-natal appointment and discussion with the consultant who runs the Placenta Clinic here ...

The problems I had with my abnormal bloodflow into the placenta, resulting in Andrew's IUGR and premature delivery, are likely to recur. He doesn't think they'd be as bad a second time, plus they would go for a high level of monitoring (doppler scan @ 11 weeks and take it from there), and insist on screening if appropriate.

He recommends we wait at least a year before trying to give the c/section time to recover, and also to see whether Andrew has any difficulties resulting from his premie birth and cranial bleed. He reckons there would be no problem fertility-wise with waiting, as I fell pregnant so soon this time round.

My OH was there when we were told this, he's keen on a second child, but we haven't actually discussed the consultant's advice yet. My worries would be around needing the higher level of care, having a premie and then baby having a protracted SCBU stay, all whilst having a toddler (Andrew) to take care of.


----------



## tillymum

Hey there ladies!

I'm sneeking some time on the computer while Chloe sleeps! Though my ass is firmly planted on this chair and I won't be moving for a while as I hurt my back lifting the pram out of the car on tuesday and now have awful sciatica pains in my back and leg and moving/walking is soooo painful!! DH is telling me I'm now not 'allowed' now to lift the pram ...not sure how that is going to work and we're not buying a new pram! However it does get me off nappy duty so every cloud...:winkwink:!! luckily DH works upstairs from home so he's our slave right now heh heh!!

Marley - Hope Andrew has more success BF next time and works out how to latch on! I'm so impressed with your dedicated approach to expressing for him. Staying in bed all day with baby would be just lovely .... except Chloe can't wait to get up and keep me awake:dohh:

Ellie - just seen you're in Caerphilly - I'm in Cardiff ... just down the road!

Welcome Nickip - I hear ya on the 11pm thing ... this lack of sleep is sooo hard, I'm sure I would have coped better younger!! but hey if I looked wrecked that is the least of my worries right now!

Meerkat - hope you feel better soon, I worried alot about swine flu when I was pregnant and had a 'quarantine zone' around my desk .... not that anyone paid attention to it ... made me feel better!

Franny - yay for team yellow and sounds like an amazing scan, I'm glad we stayed on team yellow too as it was such a lovely surprise to hear we had a girl when we were convinced she was a boy all along, so much so DH still referred to her as he for the first few hours!

Just on the older mum thing .... when I was in hospital being induced, the girl in the bed next to me was 17 and her mum and I got chatting - she was 34 and about to become a gran .... I'm 37 having my 1st and felt flippin ancient beside her! though wouldn't change it for the world!


----------



## Meerkat

Marleys - Sorry to hear you may have the placenta problems again with future pregnancies. But I also think that you and your hubby are such positive people and I'm sure you'll work something out hon when the time comes. You'd probably be more prepared than you realise. :hugs:

Tilly - Hi you, nice to see you again. Made me laugh what you said about the granny being younger than you. I know just what you mean. But I asked my MW the other day what she thought to having a baby at 40 and she said I wouldn't worry you won't look out of place at the school gates. :haha: She had her first baby at 38 so she must know what she's on about. I guess we'll see!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

No joy with the BF again tonight - he was too sleepy. I'm going to keep trying, but if I have no luck, then I might ask the hospital to miss a feed and try to ensure he's hungry.


----------



## nikkip75

a gran at 34 :shock:

im 34 omg that makes me feel oooooold!!!!


----------



## avabear73

Marleys - keep us posted on the BF. I suppose when they're feeding him every 2 hours he maybe doesn't get hungry the same?

Tilly - I second Nikki, a gran at 34 OMG! I turn 36 in a few weeks, I feel ancient now LOL

I'm quite excited ... we're taking Finlay swimming tomorrow, really looking forward to it. I figure the sooner he gets into the water the better, no point waiting. Should be fun :)


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone, 

just got back from midwife appointment and as I thought baby is breech. She couldn't tell the position by feeling, so she happened to have the scanner in the room so she did a quick scan and he/she is definitely the wrong way round. She actually thinks that he/she might have been breech all along as she says that it's very hard to tell the position by feeling it because of the particular way baby is lying, the only way that she could tell was with the scanner.

I have a disagreement about dates with my midwife, so she reckons that I am 36 weeks now (I think I am only 35 weeks). She has booked me in to the breech clinic next Friday where they will try to turn baby. If not successful, then they will book a C-section for 39 weeks by their dates, which is only 38 weeks by my dates, so probably around about 22nd October. Yikes! Baby could be here a lot sooner than I was expecting. I really hope not, keep your fingers crossed for me that baby either turns round of his/her own accord or else that they can successfully turn baby next week. I really really don't want a c-section!

Going to be crawling round on all fours for the week!


----------



## maybebaby3

marleys - good luck with the BF, it's not as easy as they make it out 2 be is it!!!

polaris - i hope baby turns soon!!!

i am suffering from morning sickness and exhaustion. i cant wait 4 the 1st tri 2 b over! hope every1 is well xxx


----------



## Seity

I would not have wanted to be a gran at 34! Thankfully,I don't have to worry about that since I'm 36 and this is my 1st.

Marleys - FX'd you get the BFing worked out soon.


----------



## nikkip75

polaris i dont know it this helps but i know there is some kind of acupuncture you can have done that turns a breech baby!

believe it or not its something to do with your big toe :wacko:

i also seen on a pregnancy programme a midwife says it works like in like 99% of time!!!

maybe something you can try if your that desperate not to have a c-section :thumbup:


----------



## polaris

nikkip75 said:


> polaris i dont know it this helps but i know there is some kind of acupuncture you can have done that turns a breech baby!
> 
> believe it or not its something to do with your big toe :wacko:
> 
> i also seen on a pregnancy programme a midwife says it works like in like 99% of time!!!
> 
> maybe something you can try if your that desperate not to have a c-section :thumbup:

Thanks, I was thinking that I had heard about this somewhere. There is actually a really good Chinese medicine shop not too far from me (I've been to them before for massage and found them excellent) and I know they specialize in acupuncture, so I was thinking that I might give them a ring and see what they would advise.


----------



## maybebaby3

good luck polaris. anything is worth a shot 2 not hacve 2 go thru a c section as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## franny_k

Hello all and welcome to the newcomers! It's great being old - just watched X Factor and the oldies category is by far the best!!

Polaris - hope you manage to turn baby!

Marleys - sorry bf didn't work out first time. Hope it went better for you today.

Meerkat - I've had a bugger of a cold for the past week; coincided with my backache. My remedy was lots of orange squash and sleep. Still not feeling great but hope your infection clears up soon xxx

Ellie - any decision on your GD test?

No news with me apart from recovering from my cold - hope I'm more with it next week!


----------



## maybebaby3

franny_k said:


> Hello all and welcome to the newcomers! It's great being old - just watched X Factor and the oldies category is by far the best!!
> 
> Polaris - hope you manage to turn baby!
> 
> Marleys - sorry bf didn't work out first time. Hope it went better for you today.
> 
> Meerkat - I've had a bugger of a cold for the past week; coincided with my backache. My remedy was lots of orange squash and sleep. Still not feeling great but hope your infection clears up soon xxx
> 
> Ellie - any decision on your GD test?
> 
> No news with me apart from recovering from my cold - hope I'm more with it next week!

i agree the over 25's are the best!!! i am also getting over a cold, seems 2 take ages when u r pregnant! have also got 2 little ones 2 run after which means no rest!!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi all ...

Got a surprise when I phoned (after a long lie-in) this morning to check on Andrew's progress - he'd still not been put back on Cpap since 6am yesterday morning! That was 28 hours at that point ... 33 hours by the time we left him this afternoon, and still going strong just on his nasal cannula!

And he'd been dressed in a cute babygro with "I love Daddy" all over it.

And they've switched him to a nasal gastric tube - nobody really said why, but I'm hoping it's so that they can start cup-feeding him, and to give him more of a chance to breast-feed! Which I didn't try today, I didn't want to disturb him when he was so many hours off Cpap, I didn't want to stress him out more! Save it for tomorrow.


----------



## polaris

That's brilliant news about Andrew. I'm so delighted that he is doing so well. Thanks for keeping us updated, it's so lovely to hear about his progress!


----------



## maybebaby3

wow that's great marleysgirl! well done andrew!!!


----------



## avabear73

Fantastic news! Good work Andrew :thumbup:

What kind of tube was he fed with before? And the babygro sounds cute, hope you've got a picture!!


----------



## franny_k

Great news about Andrew, Marleys! Keep at it laddy!


----------



## Marleysgirl

avabear73 said:


> Fantastic news! Good work Andrew :thumbup:
> 
> What kind of tube was he fed with before? And the babygro sounds cute, hope you've got a picture!!

He was on an oral gastric tube before, Ava. It sat in the middle of his mouth over his tongue, so the poor baby couldn't stick his tongue out at me!

I didn't get any photos of the cute babygro (forgot my phone!) but his uncle did, I'm just waiting for them to get uploaded to FB.

Scheduled weigh-in last night, now 3lb 3.5oz :happydance: and still off Cpap :happydance:


----------



## soon2b6

Thats great news Marleys, and the weight too!!!


----------



## Stotty

Hi all I wondered if I could buddy on here please. I am 39 in 2 weeks and have just found out I am pregnant. Very very happy and much wanted. Yesterday I had a little brown coloured discharge on the loo roll, I don't know if this was due to having sex on Saturday evening (we got carried away). I do panic very quickly though and immediately booked in with Doc this morning. His doppler couldn't pick up heartbeat as I am only around 6-7wks. It happened happened again until lunchtime today when I saw the tiniest bit on the loo roll again. Could this be old blood? I have no pain or anything a little stretching of the uterus but just like butterflies really. Midwife said for me just to check if it goes red and rest. I feel totally fine in myself am I totally being over protective? I am going for an early scan etc on Wednesday morning may feel better then. Sorry for the rant it's just nice to tell others that have been in that situation. Happy times ahead for all us older mums x x


----------



## _Vicky_

Stotty said:


> Hi all I wondered if I could buddy on here please. I am 39 in 2 weeks and have just found out I am pregnant. Very very happy and much wanted. Yesterday I had a little brown coloured discharge on the loo roll, I don't know if this was due to having sex on Saturday evening (we got carried away). I do panic very quickly though and immediately booked in with Doc this morning. His doppler couldn't pick up heartbeat as I am only around 6-7wks. It happened happened again until lunchtime today when I saw the tiniest bit on the loo roll again. Could this be old blood? I have no pain or anything a little stretching of the uterus but just like butterflies really. Midwife said for me just to check if it goes red and rest. I feel totally fine in myself am I totally being over protective? I am going for an early scan etc on Wednesday morning may feel better then. Sorry for the rant it's just nice to tell others that have been in that situation. Happy times ahead for all us older mums x x

oohh hello and welcome - I had bleeding much the same as yours when I was 6 weeks - I went for an early scan and all was fine xxx oh they found twins lol but dont let that put you off hehehehe. See the little blob scan pic in my signature that is the one. They told me that there may not be heartbeats at that stage so not to expect one - there were in our case but dont be surprised if there isnt as it can be I think up to 8 weeks before heart beats start xxxxxxxxxx

Best of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stotty

Hi Vicky OMG twins I had never even thought of that, they have to start somewhere I suppose. Well done you how exciting. I am just trying not to worry bit difficult given my age. The doc thought I was a bimbo I am sure as its my 3rd child but my eldest is nearly 20 and my youngest nearly 17 so it's a while since I have given birth haha. I am a little reassured though after speaking to my midwife and also reading the stories on here as lots of women have gone through the same thing. Thank you for the reply Vicky its nice to talk to people that have gone through the same.

x x :happydance:


----------



## avabear73

Marleys - That's good news about the tongue ;) and he'll be much more comfortable too. He sounds like a right little character, so I wonder how long it will take him to try and pull it out?!! Finlay had an NG tube and he pulled it out several times ... on one occasion the nurse found him with it in his hand, looking very proud of himself :rofl: We had to put scratch mitts on in the end, little monkey.

He's doing amazingly well and it's great to hear he's put on even more weight - and that's fantastic about the cpap. :thumbup:


Stotty - welcome :)


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi Stotty, and welcome to the Oldies :D Excuse me for being nosey, but how do your other children feel about the pregnancy, given the age gap? I'm just curious, there's no hidden agenda in the question!

Ava, he's already pulled the NGT out once! But he was behaving today, only the nasal cannula got dislodged, not the feed tube. They've taken away his Cpap device completely, so he won't go back onto it unless he takes really bad, they'll nurse him just on the oxygen now. But he was no more interested in my boobie today, just kissed it again; I even expressed a little milk and dripped it onto his lips for a taste, but he had the most disgusted look on his face! So I moved him up and kangaroo-cuddled him instead to make him smile.


----------



## maybebaby3

Stotty said:


> Hi all I wondered if I could buddy on here please. I am 39 in 2 weeks and have just found out I am pregnant. Very very happy and much wanted. Yesterday I had a little brown coloured discharge on the loo roll, I don't know if this was due to having sex on Saturday evening (we got carried away). I do panic very quickly though and immediately booked in with Doc this morning. His doppler couldn't pick up heartbeat as I am only around 6-7wks. It happened happened again until lunchtime today when I saw the tiniest bit on the loo roll again. Could this be old blood? I have no pain or anything a little stretching of the uterus but just like butterflies really. Midwife said for me just to check if it goes red and rest. I feel totally fine in myself am I totally being over protective? I am going for an early scan etc on Wednesday morning may feel better then. Sorry for the rant it's just nice to tell others that have been in that situation. Happy times ahead for all us older mums x x

happened 2 me after sex with my 1st baby!


----------



## avabear73

> Ava, he's already pulled the NGT out once! But he was behaving today, only the nasal cannula got dislodged, not the feed tube. They've taken away his Cpap device completely, so he won't go back onto it unless he takes really bad, they'll nurse him just on the oxygen now. But he was no more interested in my boobie today, just kissed it again; I even expressed a little milk and dripped it onto his lips for a taste, but he had the most disgusted look on his face! So I moved him up and kangaroo-cuddled him instead to make him smile.

Hehe I did wonder how long it would take! I think it's partly because it's a thin tube so easy for them to grab, and once they've got a hold, it's a quick tug and out it comes. It always used to make me cringe when Finlay grabbed it - I could see him reaching for it, and it would be a race to see who got to it first, him or me! And it sounds like another giant step forward with the Cpap going away :thumbup:


----------



## Meerkat

:hi: Hi Stotty welcome aboard. 

Vicky - Love your avatar with the new 4d scan pics. How cool! 

Franny - hope you feel better soon hon. I've had a crap week waking up 4 times a night coughing my guts up. My poor :baby: must wonder what the dickens is going on. I've made a docs appt for Friday so hope if its not gone by then that the doc will come up with another plan.

Had a lovely weekend with my sisters but been sleeping a lot since then to help the nasties go away. :sleep:

Hope everyone is well. I can't belive it's October already!!


----------



## avabear73

Meerkat - sorry you're feeling rough :hugs:. I always think it's worse when you're pregnant because there is so much you can't take.

I can't believe it's October either, it's my birthday this month, I'll be 36, and it's our 9th wedding anniversary this month too, 17 years we'll have been together overall. I hope the next 17 years don't go by as fast!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Meerkat

Hi Ava

Thank you I'm feeling a bit better today actually. Although I've been a bit worried this morning as I haven't felt :baby: move today. Ive just eaten and am drinking an ice cold drink of apple juice and there's definitely some movement now! But perhaps not as excitable as usual. Not sure if I should be worried or not.

Wow 17 years that's fab Ava congratulations! And your birthday too, when is it?


----------



## _Vicky_

Meerkat said:


> Hi Ava
> 
> Thank you I'm feeling a bit better today actually. Although I've been a bit worried this morning as I haven't felt :baby: move today. Ive just eaten and am drinking an ice cold drink of apple juice and there's definitely some movement now! But perhaps not as excitable as usual. Not sure if I should be worried or not.

oohh you are further along than me so not sure how often you should feel movement at that stage - do you have a number you can call for reassurance? hope LO starts dancing for you soon xxx


----------



## Meerkat

_Vicky_ said:


> oohh you are further along than me so not sure how often you should feel movement at that stage - do you have a number you can call for reassurance? hope LO starts dancing for you soon xxx

Thanks hon, :baby: seems to be moving around after my cold apple juice. Although when you asked it did occur to me that I wouldn't have a clue who to call to be honest if I wanted reassurance. :nope: I should check my notes to see if theres a number and keep it with me. :dohh:


----------



## Meerkat

Oh dear, I had a bit of an embarrassing adventure last night...

I got home from work and was still worried about lack of movements from LO. I laid on the bed on my side, then my back, then the other side and still hardly a movement. DH could tell I was worried and insisted that I call NHS Direct to put my mind at rest. So I did and they told me to call the Labour Ward for advice. And as soon as the lovely MW starting speaking to me I burst into tears and couldn't stop. I was mortified!! Anyway, she told me to come in straight away and pack an overnight bag just in case! 

So DH and I headed off to the maternity ward. When I got there they were so lovely and the MW I spoke to on the phone came over and I started crying again! :cry:

Anyway to cut a long story short she wired me up to a monitor which checked the amount of movement and another one which listened to the heartbeat. Typically, and to my relief, LO started kicking like mad more or less as soon as I was hooked up to the machine! I was so happy but also really embarrassed to be there. I hate the thought of wasting their time or them thinking I'm neurotic or paranoid.

Then a doc came to check me and the baby and reassured me that everything was fine. Me and DH were there for over an hour altogether. DH was starving bless him :haha: They were very reassuring and the lovely MW said if she was me she would have done the same and I was right to go and check if I was worried.

So I've been in a labour ward! I haven't told a soul (apart from all of you!), and have sworn DH to secrecy as I'm still pretty embarrassed by the whole episode but I feel so relaxed today and :baby: is having a lovely kicky day too!

One funny thing, I had packed my overnight bag in a haze of tears and when I came to unpack realised I had put in a pair of clean knickers, pyjama bottoms (no top), my toothbrush and my hair straighteners. :haha: Think I need to rethink this choice when I go in for the real thing!!


----------



## _Vicky_

hahahahahaha pmsl oohhh dear that did make me chuckle!!!! no PJ top and hair straighteners hehehehehehehehehe

Seriously am glad LO is ok - I called the MW today as I managed to pull a muscle and felt a right tw*t but she was really nice too. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## soon2b6

Im glad everything was OK and at least you got a "dry run" at the hospital bag, lol. Dont feel embarrased, we all worry about movement after all its all we have to know our babies are OK when we are pregnant.


----------



## maybebaby3

glad all was well meerkat. the bit about the hair straighteners made me laugh! it is definately best 2 get checked out if u not sure about something. better safe than sorry was never more true than when u r pregnant!


----------



## Seity

hehe - I guess that's why they tell you to pack your bag in advance.


----------



## avabear73

Glad LO is ok. ROFL at the bag!!!

Don't be embarrassed, I was there several times with the same thing, they'd much rather you went than you left it and sat worrying yourself sick. :hugs:

I'm watching (sky+) Electric Dreams, BBC4. Anyone else watching it? Brilliant stuff, so nostalgic. The episode I'm watching now is the 80s, and it's ace, I remember way too much (as I did with the 70s programme last week :blush:)


----------



## Meerkat

I know and the funny thing is that DH was watching me pack and didn't bat an eyelid at the straighteners or ask why I hadn't packed any clothes!


----------



## Marleysgirl

avabear73 said:


> I'm watching (sky+) Electric Dreams, BBC4. Anyone else watching it? Brilliant stuff, so nostalgic. The episode I'm watching now is the 80s, and it's ace, I remember way too much (as I did with the 70s programme last week :blush:)

How many times have you shouted "I had one of those!" ??? We kept having to pause & rewind the program, we were talking over it so much! :rofl:


----------



## avabear73

I know, I got so excited over some of the stuff LOL. It was funny when the kids were asking how many channels they'd have on the TV, I sounded so old saying "we had 3 and it did us just fine" :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat

I don't have Sky :cry: boohoo I couldn't see what you were watching!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Meerkat said:


> I don't have Sky :cry: boohoo I couldn't see what you were watching!

Do you not get BBC4 on freeview? (I have cable, not sky!)


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl said:


> Meerkat said:
> 
> 
> I don't have Sky :cry: boohoo I couldn't see what you were watching!
> 
> Do you not get BBC4 on freeview? (I have cable, not sky!)Click to expand...

Doh yes, sorry I think I have brain drain, I'm really not with it at the moment :dohh:


----------



## avabear73

Or iplayer?


----------



## soon2b6

I think I saw that one, did they play with a "simon" game? 

All together now..........I had one of those, LOL


----------



## Marleysgirl

Guess who got promoted today?

Andrew's out of his incubator and in a cot :happydance: :happydance:

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/DSC00412.jpg


----------



## avabear73

OMG!!!!!!! I know *exactly* how exciting that is!!!! Go Andrew!!!! :happydance: :hug:


soonie - yes that's the one ... and yes I did (and loved it LOL)


----------



## polaris

Wow, huge congratulations on Andrew's progress! Love the outfit, he looks really snug and comfy in his little hat and cardy!


----------



## _Vicky_

OMG OMG OMG - how gorgeous is Andrew!!!!! LOVE the outfit where did you get it? - I feel some shopping coming on hehe

Hope everyone is well - bizarre dream last night I dreamed we ended up having two girls hehehehee - how weird

We have ANOTHER scan on Monday - I know something is wriggling around and growing in there so am less petrified than the scans to date. I will still be dreading that first moment though until they find the heartbeats we are hoping to get 3d pics again too this time - WHOOP WHOOP 

OH has the day off today and I work from home and have LOADS to do boooo which I hate when he is off as its lovely crisp and sunny here so would love to pile the dogs in the car and go out for the day. booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I am feeling FANTASTIC today - no pains or anything my pulled stomach muscle has eased and I only got up three times for a pee WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!

Anyway is 8am too early for a chocolate donut? hehehehhe


----------



## golcarlilly

Marleysgirl said:


> Guess who got promoted today?
> 
> Andrew's out of his incubator and in a cot :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/DSC00412.jpg

Aww congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

_Vicky_ said:


> OMG OMG OMG - how gorgeous is Andrew!!!!! LOVE the outfit where did you get it? - I feel some shopping coming on hehe

I'm afraid I can take no credit for the outfit - he's being dressed in SCBU clothes. The nurses prefer it to be all their clothes or all your own, not a mix, as then they know whether to put the clothes to their laundry or bag them for parents to collect. It's a white babygro with blue dogs and "woof" comments.

But he'll be dressed similarly when we bring him home, as his Nanna has knitted about a dozen matching jackets & hats! Good job he'll be too young to be embarrassed about wearing home knitted clothes.



_Vicky_ said:


> Anyway is 8am too early for a chocolate donut? hehehehhe

It is never too early - nor too late - to eat anything that has chocolate in it!


----------



## Stotty

Hi all thanks for all the welcomes. Marleysgirl - my other children are totally overwhelmed by the whole brother or sister thing. My eldest is nearly 20 and is mine with my childhood sweetheart which is who I am marrying in 6 weeks time in Vegas. I just hope I am not at the really really sicky stage when I fly. Vicky - I had a bath monday evening and the whole of the browny discharge seemed to loosen I totally s... myself! That was it I was so upset although none of it red blood all looked old. I rested in bed for that night and took the day off Tuesday. Went for the scan on Wednesday and around babys sac there was no any sign of any bleed (massive relief). I had to have an internal scan and little monkey was hiding in the corner but they picked him up and I saw little heartbeat very fast. It seems to be after I have opened my bowels you know there is a little discolour on the tissue. My mum seems to think this could be the folic acid she said she takes vitamins every morning and there is always a little staining after her first wee and she isn't even pregnant!! I am fine and dandy now though and eating again which is good going to see midwife in 2wks and my dating scan is week before my wedding. I only have access to the internet at work so been out of the loop for few days watching daytime tv but glad to see all well x x


----------



## Meerkat

:thumbup: Awww fab news Marleys, love the pic! 



_Vicky_ said:


> I only got up three times for a pee WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!

_Only_ 3 times? :rofl: PMSL bless you. I'm totally there with you. I was up and down all night during the first tri, then it eased off, and lo and behold it's started again.. How much can one person pee I wonder?

Stotty, Glad your scan went well. And how exciting you're getting married in 6 weeks. I got married in Feb this year and it was the best day ever. I'd love to do it all over again, although I suspect my dress might be more useful as a hanky right now! I wouldnt get it near me. :haha: 

Have you got something fab to wear? :happydance:


----------



## Stotty

A hanky haha! Yes I had my final wedding dress fitting the week before I found out I was pregnant!! Needless to say I have an emergency one booked in for 29th October as my waistline is quickly expanding the sleek sexy wedding dress I was having will just look a little different.:haha::haha:

I will be around 16 weeks at the party what will I look like:happydance:

x x


----------



## Meerkat

Stotty said:


> A hanky haha! Yes I had my final wedding dress fitting the week before I found out I was pregnant!! Needless to say I have an emergency one booked in for 29th October as my waistline is quickly expanding the sleek sexy wedding dress I was having will just look a little different.:haha::haha:
> 
> I will be around 16 weeks at the party what will I look like:happydance:
> 
> x x

Lettuce leaves and carrot diet for you til the end of Oct! :winkwink:

Only kidding, don't worry hon you'll be gorgeous x


----------



## tillymum

Awwww how cute is Andrew in his big boy clothes, his little hand sticking out of the sleeve is just adorable!

Meerkat, so glad your LO is ok, I found I had lots of quiet movement days with Chloe, best to get it checked out. Had to laugh at the hair straighteners and Pj tops. 

Vicki good luck with your scans

Anytime in the day is good 4 choc donougts, or anything chocolate in fact!

Got to go Chloe just puked on her 'I love DADDY'top again think shes embarrassed to be seen in it in public!


----------



## Stotty

Meerkat said:


> Stotty said:
> 
> 
> A hanky haha! Yes I had my final wedding dress fitting the week before I found out I was pregnant!! Needless to say I have an emergency one booked in for 29th October as my waistline is quickly expanding the sleek sexy wedding dress I was having will just look a little different.:haha::haha:
> 
> I will be around 16 weeks at the party what will I look like:happydance:
> 
> x x
> 
> Lettuce leaves and carrot diet for you til the end of Oct! :winkwink:
> 
> Only kidding, don't worry hon you'll be gorgeous xClick to expand...


Now I know you was only kidding but lettuce leaves, salad, carrots, veg all my cravings!!! Yes I am totally weird I couldn't touch a bar of chocolate or a curry if it was given to me for free. As long as its fruit veg or salad cream I am in heaven :haha::haha:x x


----------



## maybebaby3

stotty i am the same about chocolate and i usually would kill 4 it!!!

marleys andrew looks so cute! glad he is doing so well.

polaris is baby turning yet?

am exhausted 2day so glad it's the weekend and 2 days off work!!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Stotty said:


> ... my childhood sweetheart which is who I am marrying in 6 weeks time in Vegas.

Whoop Whoop Whoop :happydance: :happydance:

Where? Where? Where? I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge Vegas fan, been loads of times, was last there two years ago (10th anniversary with now-Ex). My parents go there every six months! I love the place, can't wait until Andrew is old enough (and we have enough money) to go back.


----------



## polaris

maybebaby3 said:


> stotty i am the same about chocolate and i usually would kill 4 it!!!
> 
> marleys andrew looks so cute! glad he is doing so well.
> 
> polaris is baby turning yet?
> 
> am exhausted 2day so glad it's the weekend and 2 days off work!!!

No, had midwife appointment today and baby is definitely still breech. She commented that he/she looks really comfortable in there! I am booked for ECV next Friday when they will try to turn baby. If not, it looks like I might be having a C-section. OH's brother has very severe cerebral palsy due to oxygen deficiency during his birth and I found out from OH's mother yesterday that he was breech. So at least I am thankful that now the technology exists to get baby here safely.


----------



## Seity

I love Vegas too. I can't count how often I've been there. My husband and I are already talking about how we'd like to go again soon. Maybe find a way to leave the baby with the grandparents or something.

Polaris - I hope they get your baby to turn.

Andrew is looking too cute in that outfit!!

Still not much going on with me. Just the usual waiting, but I did start using a pregnancy workout dvd. I like it so far. I'm finally starting to gain a few cm's around my waist, but it may still be a while before I need to look into maternity pants. 19 days till the big 20 week scan. :happydance: Yep, I'm counting down.


----------



## avabear73

Fingers crossed for you Polaris. I know a section isn't ideal but I agree, it's just better to get them here in the safest way possible. I know Finlay would never have coped with labour, because he was tangled in the cord (we didn't know that until he was born). Although it's disappointing not to have a "normal" birth, I found it did help to focus on the destination rather than the journey :)

Good luck with the ECV!


----------



## maybebaby3

hopefully the ecv will work polaris, if not i guess the c section is the best 4 baby snd that is really what counts!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi Tillys, nice to see you, how's little Chloe? :hugs:

Pol - Good luck with the ECV. Try not to worry too much hon.

Seity - Not long til your scan 20 week scan - how exciting!! :happydance: Are you going to find out the sex?

I've been very productive this weekend. My stepmum and I painted the nursery yesterday and I bought an Avent steriliser and bottles today. I'm feeling very pleased with myself!!

Oh I had a call from the docs to say I had to go for a glucose tolerance test in 3 weeks. I'm trying to work out if thats in response to the blood tests I had at my last MW appt or if its routine? Or due to my age? The receptionist seems to know nothing!


----------



## Stotty

Marleysgirl said:


> Stotty said:
> 
> 
> ... my childhood sweetheart which is who I am marrying in 6 weeks time in Vegas.
> 
> Whoop Whoop Whoop :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Where? Where? Where? I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge Vegas fan, been loads of times, was last there two years ago (10th anniversary with now-Ex). My parents go there every six months! I love the place, can't wait until Andrew is old enough (and we have enough money) to go back.Click to expand...

Hey hey hey a girl after my own heart :happydance::happydance:
We are staying at the Imperial Palace and getting married at the Allure Wedding Chapel which is downtown. I am so excited but nervous neither of us been to Vegas before so should be a ball. There is only the two of us going and its a good job because I will just be coming to end of 1st trimester hopefully all the sicky will have cleared up by then. We will definately be taking baby in a few years to show him or her where mummy and daddy got married. 

Hope all well ladies you all seem blooming:thumbup:

x x


----------



## tillymum

Hi ladies, just had my mum over for a week, looking after us and doing all my ironing.....what a gem!.... SO quiet now she's gone back....though nice to get back to normal.


Polaris good luck with the ECV , just saw your ticker not long to go now at all.

Meerkat - congrats on painting the nursery, have you got much left to buy?

Stotty - thats exciting planning a wedding in vegas, always wanted to go there and do a CSI tour - how sad am I!:blush: Though not quite the same since Grisham and Warrick left. :blush:


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks Tillysmum, I have tons left to buy, I still haven't actually ordered any furniture or bought a pram, moses basket, car seat or anything big! Oodles and oodles still left to do! How's little Chloe getting along? Love that pic of her on your avatar, she's sooo cute. x


----------



## maybebaby3

Meerkat said:


> Hi Tillys, nice to see you, how's little Chloe? :hugs:
> 
> Pol - Good luck with the ECV. Try not to worry too much hon.
> 
> Seity - Not long til your scan 20 week scan - how exciting!! :happydance: Are you going to find out the sex?
> 
> I've been very productive this weekend. My stepmum and I painted the nursery yesterday and I bought an Avent steriliser and bottles today. I'm feeling very pleased with myself!!
> 
> Oh I had a call from the docs to say I had to go for a glucose tolerance test in 3 weeks. I'm trying to work out if thats in response to the blood tests I had at my last MW appt or if its routine? Or due to my age? The receptionist seems to know nothing!

i would have thought due 2 ur bloods. my friend had 2 do it coz of bloods.


----------



## tillymum

Meerkat said:


> Thanks Tillysmum, I have tons left to buy, I still haven't actually ordered any furniture or bought a pram, moses basket, car seat or anything big! Oodles and oodles still left to do! How's little Chloe getting along? Love that pic of her on your avatar, she's sooo cute. x

Thanks Meerkat, she doing good, getting more and more lovely gummy grins .... usually after a feed when all is good in her little world, she's one hungry little lady keeping me on my toes!. 

Have fun with your purchases it's so exciting!


Oh on the chocolate thing..... I went off chocolate from the moment I became pregnant.....found it wayyyy too sweet, and as soon as I had her I've turned into a chocoholic, (eating a toblerone as I type!)... I'm making up for 9 whole months of abstinence and blindly ignoring my tight jeans!


----------



## Seity

Meerkat said:


> Seity - Not long til your scan 20 week scan - how exciting!! :happydance: Are you going to find out the sex?

We're definitely finding out. My friend got out her tarot cards and she says it's going to be a girl. We'll know if she's right soon enough.
I'm finally starting to fill out my regular jeans, so I've been looking around town for maternity clothes. Best I can tell, nobody in this town gets pregnant because there's nothing to be found. I'm going to have to drive to the outlet mall because I know they have a store there. It's only 40 miles away, so not too bad. I just hate buying stuff online (especially pants) when you can't be sure of the size or fit.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Stotty said:


> Hey hey hey a girl after my own heart :happydance::happydance:
> We are staying at the Imperial Palace and getting married at the Allure Wedding Chapel which is downtown. I am so excited but nervous neither of us been to Vegas before so should be a ball. There is only the two of us going and its a good job because I will just be coming to end of 1st trimester hopefully all the sicky will have cleared up by then. We will definately be taking baby in a few years to show him or her where mummy and daddy got married.

You will have a fantastic time! Just don't be under any illusions that you can comfortably walk everywhere - the casinos are huuuuuuuuuuuuuge, distances are further than you think! I did have a mad trip once where I managed to walk from the Stratosphere down to New York New York, but never again. 

I bet you're looking forward to doing some shopping out there .....


----------



## Meerkat

Tilly - Aww the gummy grins!! :haha: Can't wait for mine! Only 10 and a half weeks til EDD. 5 weeks left at work, phew! :happydance:

Seity - Oooh I wonder if the Tarot cards are right!

Maybe - Think you might be right, could be due to bloods. I read my results and googled it. Looks like my glucose count's slightly higher than normal but nothing too drastic. Mind you it says it can be impaired by eating beforehand and I'd just had my breakfast before I gave blood. So it might just be that, oh and my age of course. That always comes into it! 

I have been very good and been eating very healthily indeed for 3 days. :-({|=


----------



## polaris

Last day in work today so I'm now officially on maternity leave!! :happydance::happydance: Won't be back in work until next September - it feels really strange - I've never had that amount of time off work before. Although I'm sure it will fly by, and I know that it's not exactly a holiday!! Feels great to be finished though, and also to have a job to go back to after all the uncertainty over the summer. We finally got our contracts last week and they are three year temporary contracts, which I was delighted with as there was some talk that they might be six month renewable contracts.

Anyway tomorrow I have the breech clinic for ECV. I'm pretty sure baby is still breech despite my yoga efforts so fingers crossed they can turn him/her tomorrow. However I'm pretty resigned to the fact that I may just have an awkward baby. At least if I have to have a C-section I will be likely to have baby here with me sooner than I would otherwise. It's not what I would have wanted but what can you do? I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow anyway!


----------



## Seity

Good luck tomorrow Polaris and congrats on mat leave. Enjoy having so much time with your LO!


----------



## Stotty

Nice to see you are all fine girls and lucky Polaris being on maternity leave I so wish I was that far on. I had a little concern again this morning browny bloody again it almost looked like the end of my period which it would have been anyway this weekend. No pain or anything and still feeling very sick just get worried with age etc. It only seems to happen in the morning nothing throughout the day. Although I don't know if there is a bug going around but major bad runs this morning as well. You wouldn't believe I have had two children before many many years ago but I feel so different this time. I just hope everything ok. Going to midwife next Thursday so we shall see what she says and it will be my 39th birthday on same day x x


----------



## Meerkat

Congrats on starting your maternity leave Polaris. Hope it all goes well at the clinic and they manage to turn the :baby: round. Mine's breech too apparently at the mo, although I still have quite a lot of time for him/her to turn. FX'd!

Stotty - Ahh hon, if you're worried maybe give the hospital a call to see if you can speak to a MW? Next Thursday is a long time away and a long time to be worrying. They may be able to put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,

Well the ECV was not successful, the doctor was lovely and gave it a good try but he said because of the position of the baby it will be a 'miracle' if baby turns around now. So I may get used to the idea of having a C-section. That means that it will be an October baby rather than a November baby! I have another appointment on Tuesday and he will give me a date for C-section then, but it will be some time between 22nd and 29th October!! 

I'm a bit disappointed but really glad that the baby wasn't distressed by the procedure and everything else with the baby is absolutely perfect. Estimated weight at the moment is 6 lbs 8 oz. It's OH's birthday today so we are going out for a fancy meal tonight.

Feel a bit panicky at how much I have left to do before baby arrives!


----------



## Stotty

Stotty - Ahh hon, if you're worried maybe give the hospital a call to see if you can speak to a MW? Next Thursday is a long time away and a long time to be worrying. They may be able to put your mind at rest. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thank you meerkat yes little worried but it isn't with every wee just the odd one. I rang midwife she said that from the description I have given her it does seem pretty normal as I would have just been finishing a period nevertheless still worrying time isn't it. I get my appetite back around 12pm so I feel ok in my myself and have no pain. Bit strange, I have had two boys I must be carrying a girly!!! :baby:

:hugs:


----------



## polaris

Stotty said:


> Thank you meerkat yes little worried but it isn't with every wee just the odd one. I rang midwife she said that from the description I have given her it does seem pretty normal as I would have just been finishing a period nevertheless still worrying time isn't it. I get my appetite back around 12pm so I feel ok in my myself and have no pain. Bit strange, I have had two boys I must be carrying a girly!!! :baby:
> 
> :hugs:

First trimester is a very scary time, how many weeks are you now? That's good that midwife thinks it sounds normal. I'm sure everything will be fine, try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know.


----------



## Meerkat

polaris said:


> Stotty said:
> 
> 
> Thank you meerkat yes little worried but it isn't with every wee just the odd one. I rang midwife she said that from the description I have given her it does seem pretty normal as I would have just been finishing a period nevertheless still worrying time isn't it. I get my appetite back around 12pm so I feel ok in my myself and have no pain. Bit strange, I have had two boys I must be carrying a girly!!! :baby:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> First trimester is a very scary time, how many weeks are you now? That's good that midwife thinks it sounds normal. I'm sure everything will be fine, try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know.Click to expand...


I agree with Polaris, it's good that you spoke to the MW and she said it sounds normal. Hope she's put your mind at rest, being pregnant is one big worry I've decided! Maybe you're right about it being a girl this time! x


----------



## maybebaby3

enjoy your posh meal polaris. you wont get many of those soon! lol! sorry 2 hear that baby didnt feel like turning. never mind so long as he/she is ok then that's what counts.

stotty - i had the same sort of thing with my 1st baby. hope everything is fine with u! xxx


----------



## polaris

Got some nice photos of baby's face at my scan on Friday for the breech clinic and I just thought I would share them. I wasn't expecting to get photos at all so it was a nice surprise! I love the way you can really see baby's features!
 



Attached Files:







SCAN038 small.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## avabear73

Aww bless Polaris! Always a nice surprise to get pics :) I look at ours now and it's quite surreal to look at the scan, and then look at the real thing .... I still can't get my head round it!!


----------



## maybebaby3

wot lovely pics polaris!!! have my dating scan on 27th so getting really impatient about it all!


----------



## polaris

maybebaby3 said:


> wot lovely pics polaris!!! have my dating scan on 27th so getting really impatient about it all!

Not long to wait till 27th now! That could be roughly when I'm having the baby!! Scary!! Looking forward to Tuesday now to get a date, although I'm still doing my best to try to get baby to turn, I have come to terms with the idea of a C-section.


----------



## polaris

Hi again ladies - I'm so excited - we've been in IKEA for most of the day buying loads of stuff - most of it not baby related, just furniture that we needed for the house like bookshelves and bedroom furniture for ourselves. But I feel like everything is finally getting sorted and organised for baby's arrival. I can't believe that I will have a date tomorrow!!! It feels so strange that I will know baby's birthday in advance.


----------



## Meerkat

polaris said:


> Hi again ladies - I'm so excited - we've been in IKEA for most of the day buying loads of stuff - most of it not baby related, just furniture that we needed for the house like bookshelves and bedroom furniture for ourselves. But I feel like everything is finally getting sorted and organised for baby's arrival. I can't believe that I will have a date tomorrow!!! It feels so strange that I will know baby's birthday in advance.

That's fab Polaris, and lovely :baby: pics!


----------



## Marleysgirl

polaris said:


> But I feel like everything is finally getting sorted and organised for baby's arrival. I can't believe that I will have a date tomorrow!!! *It feels so strange that I will know baby's birthday in advance*.

I would agree, it is weird - we didn't know the exact date when I got the steroid jabs but knew it would be soon - I kept thinking "Damn, this baby's going to be a Leo when he should be a Scorpio!" :haha:


----------



## Meerkat

Marleysgirl said:


> I kept thinking "Damn, this baby's going to be a Leo when he should be a Scorpio!" :haha:


:haha::haha:


----------



## polaris

Well ladies, I got my date. I have been booked in for a C-section next Tuesday. I can't believe that this time next week my baby will be here! 

Felt a bit wobbly and upset after the appointment today. I think it was just a mixture of everything. Feeling like everything was out of my control, the thought of having a C-section, and just feeling that I still have so much to do and worrying if everything will be ready in time. But I'm feeling a bit better again now. 

I can't wait to meet baby but it feels very unreal!


----------



## avabear73

Glad you got your date, at least it's all confirmed now. I know it's a bit daunting but if it's any reassurance, I sailed through my c-section and it didn't interfere with BFing one bit - I was expressing that night for Finlay in the NNU.

It's time to start counting down ... and time to get excited! All I have to look forward to next Tuesday is the dentist :(


----------



## Meerkat

polaris said:


> Well ladies, I got my date. I have been booked in for a C-section next Tuesday. I can't believe that this time next week my baby will be here!
> 
> Felt a bit wobbly and upset after the appointment today. I think it was just a mixture of everything. Feeling like everything was out of my control, the thought of having a C-section, and just feeling that I still have so much to do and worrying if everything will be ready in time. But I'm feeling a bit better again now.
> 
> I can't wait to meet baby but it feels very unreal!

Oh hon I know a c-section wasn't what you wanted and you said you feel like you have no control, but one of my friends said she focused on the fact that she could plan for her birth, rather than wondering and waiting when it would happen. You have 7 days to get sorted out and this time next week your little one will be here!! Try not to worry, I think once you get your head round it you'll be fine babe. It only seems like a couple of weeks ago we were discussing you going on maternity leave - where does the time go??

How exciting Pol - only one week to go!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

Thanks girls, I feel a lot better today. There are advantages to the situation, as you've said, at least I can plan ahead, I know the date in advance, I know I'll have to stay in hospital, and most importantly baby will be here safely next week!! It is exciting! We are working like mad on the house trying to get everything ready as we are still in the middle of painting at the moment. There's someone coming out this afternoon to measure the house for blinds and we've finally got a skip. So everything is coming together!

Not sure when I'll be back online after Tuesday because I'll be in hospital for about 5 days, but I'll look forward to sharing photos of baby with you all when I do get home!


----------



## soon2b6

Just wanted to say all the best Polaris, you will have your baby in less than a week, just remember to take it easy after the op and enjoy your birth cause its still your babys birth wether a c/s or otherwise.


----------



## tillymum

Wow Polaris, how exciting this time next week you'll be a mother and you'll get to meet your baby!:happydance:
So this week do a couple of things, go out for meals with your OH, enjoy your sleep at night and sleep in late in the mornings! Meet friends for coffee and take your time and just relax and do the things that you enjoy spending time at cos in a weeks time your life will enter a new wonderful phase but sleep and 'me' time are sacrificed .... for a while anyway.
Looking forward to hearing your news


----------



## Marleysgirl

Sorry if I'm not around much for the next few weeks, girls, but they're working towards Andrew being discharged and coming home on oxygen (check out my Premie thread for more) :happydance: :happydance:

Good luck Polaris!


----------



## avabear73

Polaris - good luck and take Tillymum's advice!!!

Marleys - how exciting! Off to read your thread now .... :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Thanks for all the good wishes everybody! I am feeling really excited about it now. We got loads of work done on the house today and everything is coming together which is a great sense of satisfaction. Although we are working hard, I am taking your advice on board about making the most of the time this week. We went out for a nice meal with friends this evening, OH is gone off to the pub with them but I just wanted my bed, LOL, and I'm meeting another friend for lunch tomorrow. I know it might be the last chance for a little while!

Marleysgirl - that is such exciting news - going to go off and check the other thread for details now!!!


----------



## Meerkat

Marleys - Fab news about Andrew x

Polaris - Enjoy your week hon :hugs:


----------



## Stotty

Thank you to everybody for all the advice. I went on my hen weekend to Edinburgh and started to bleed fresh blood a little. I came home early and my OH took me straight to maternity. I had my bloods done and a urine test all was fine. I had a scan on Tuesday and got a little pic no sign of any bleed must just be old blood clearing out and making it all nice and clean. Baby doing fine and growing nicely I am 10 weeks. Just about to go to see midwife for first time as difficult to get in here. Thanks again to you all. Polaris we will all be thinking of you. Next time I come on you will mummy!!!!

x x


----------



## polaris

Stotty said:


> Thank you to everybody for all the advice. I went on my hen weekend to Edinburgh and started to bleed fresh blood a little. I came home early and my OH took me straight to maternity. I had my bloods done and a urine test all was fine. I had a scan on Tuesday and got a little pic no sign of any bleed must just be old blood clearing out and making it all nice and clean. Baby doing fine and growing nicely I am 10 weeks. Just about to go to see midwife for first time as difficult to get in here. Thanks again to you all. Polaris we will all be thinking of you. Next time I come on you will mummy!!!!
> 
> x x

That's great news, so pleased that everything is good with baby. Good luck with midwife appointment. I found that they don't really want to see you much until after about 20 weeks anyway!


----------



## ellie

Hey there all :wave:
feels like it's been ages since i've been on here ... so much to catch up on ... it's a busy bees thread!

Have been having a bit of a 'crisis' really (hence being mostly quiet) ... i've only just over 4 weeks to go till edd, and although i'm excited i have been feeling REALLY scared ... terrified .. not about the birth itself, but when I try to read anything about afterwards ... I just get overwhelmed, how the f**k am I going to do this??? I can't deal with such a massive change ... what was I thinking? I'm too selfish and lazy and set in my ways, how on earth can I change all that and be a mum? it sounds really hard work and I've no idea how to do it ... I like my job and am just settling into my training ... I will be left behind and how will I catch up ... I don't really feel bonded with my baby at all most of the time, I am a terrible mother :cry::cry:

Sorry to bring everyone down ... I really wish someone could tell me this is normal ... on the other hand, I am really grateful and I know so many women would give their arms to be in my position ... and if anything happened to my baby at this point I know I would be totally devastated ... but I am just an awful mother ... :cry:


but on a less whingey note:

polaris, sorry to hear about the stubborn baby, i've also heard that 'moxa sticks' have a high success rate in turning baby, and reflexology, but as the c-section is all booked etc then i'm sure it will all be fine ... not nice I know to be having surgery though :hugs: really good that you will both (hopefully) be coming home really soon, that's so brilliant! glad to hear you've been getting sorted at home, nothing like a deadline eh, spending time in ikea is always good ...

meerkat, sorry to hear you've been poorly, hope you feel better really soon :hugs: I went in for monitoring at 30 weeks too and all was fine, I felt embarrassed even though they kept reassuring me that that's what they're there for, I still heard the odd comment that it was normal for 30 weeks ... I still get the odd slightly quieter day a few times a week but i've got used to it now ... lucky you didnt actually need the hospital bag eh!
when is your gtt? i did go in for one a couple of weeks ago, it wasnt so bad, the gunk stuff you have to drink is pretty vile and I was really tired, but i took my laptop and sat in the hospital canteen for a bit and the time flew by ... i can empathise with the 'no one knows anything' stuff though, i've found exactly the same with my care too! my test only happened because someone noticed that my dad has type 2 diabetes and it 'should' be routine if you have a first degree relative with it, i also read somewhere that some areas do it if you're over 35, but otherwise it seems to be usually only if something shows up in your blood or urine tests? I also read that that can be perfectly normal in pregnancy, so it's all contradictory!

hi stotty, congrats and glad to hear all is fine! and hope you enjoy the wedding dress fitting next week, you'll look fab i'm sure. 

happy birthday and happy anniversary ava :cake:
i watched that electric dreams programme too, yes late 70s and 80s were the most nostalgic for me ...found myself wishing i still had a gameboy!

vicky glad to hear the twins are doing so well - might be two girls ?!? any names yet?

tilly - chloe is gorgeous, don't blame her for puking on the i love daddy top though, hahah

seity, hope the scan goes well - do you have any feelings towards it being a girl or boy particularly? i have one of those pregnancy workout dvd's (the y plan?) but have never taken it out of the box :blush: have been enjoying my yoga dvd though ...


hope i can feel a bit more cheery soon ... hate to come on here and whinge :blush:


----------



## polaris

Hi Ellie,
sorry to hear you are not feeling good at the moment. I think it is natural and normal to be nervous though, it is SUCH a big change! I think we are just maybe more aware of it because we are that bit older or more mature (possibly,LOL!) And also I think when you are working in the area of psychology you are so aware of all the things that potentially can go wrong and worrying will I be a good enough mother, how will I cope, etc. I know that I get plenty of panic moments like that, how will I cope, what if I don't bond properly, what if I'm too anxious and the baby ends up anxious too, etc. etc. It's also quite normal not to feel particularly bonded until after baby arrives, some women do but others don't bond fully until even a few weeks after birth - I know my mother was very worried that she wouldn't bond with my brother because she already had me and she had a horrible pregnancy with him, but when he was born all of her fears went out the window and proved to be groundless. 

You have a lot going on with your training and so it's completely understandable to have lots of moments of feeling overwhelmed. But the fact is still that you want this baby and you will love him/her to bits and be a fantastic mummy when he/she arrives. I know it's going to be hard to juggle everything but you can't put your life on hold either - you will manage fine, I am absolutely sure you will! Please feel free to come on here and offload anytime that you want - we are all here to support you - even though we don't know you in 'real' life we care about what is going on with you!! 

:hug:


----------



## ellie

Thanks hon, you're right, it hasn't helped that we've had loads of child development teaching over the past week or so, it's made me feel even more guilty and useless :cry: i can't decide whether the adjustment will be fine or a horrible shock (as i've had 37 years of doing what i want when i want!) but i'm sure it will be easier if i can let go of my expectations a bit ...
also my training colleagues (all women and all much younger than me) seem much more excited and can't stop talking about it and asking me questions, they're even throwing me a baby shower, which is sweet of them but i feel like such a fraud :cry:
is it normal at this stage?! especially now it's less than a calendar month till edd and i'm in the last box ... I always looked forward to this point so much!

how are you feeling about tuesday anyway? are you all packed and ready?


----------



## maybebaby3

marleys - how exciting that andrew will finally be home! u must be extatic!!!

polaris - a few more days til u meet your baby! Yey! 

i have my dating scan on tuesday so am looking 4ward 2 that!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

stotty glad all is ok

ellie the whole baby thing is overwhelming! sometimes it can just feel like 2 much but u wait and c when baby is here u will be fine :hugs:


----------



## tillymum

Ellie it is perfectly normal to worry and stress in the last stage of your pregnancy after all you are facing one of the biggest life changing events. I think once the bump gets big realisation hits home. Try not to stress about the birth or listen to other womens birth stories good or bad, your birth story will be unique to you. 

Like you I worried about how I would cope having been child free for so long and how our lives would change and if I would be a good mother.....but once your LO arrives it just makes sense and your mothering instinct to protect and look after your child takes over. It is hard work but rewarding and you'll have ups and downs when he she arrives but that is normal. Babies dont come with a manual (I wish they did!) but there is alot of support available to get you through 

My DH described the pregnancy as getting ready for an important guest that you don't know to arrive, but once the baby arrived it was like we already knew her and she just slotted into our lives like she was always there. Yes your lifestyle will change, but you just have to alter how you do things and your focus changes from being a couple to being a family.

Dont be putting pressure on yourself, just take each day as it comes as a new day and new experience for you and your baby , it's a learning curve but you'll get through it and you'll be fine and all of us and B&B is here to help you through .:hugs:


----------



## ellie

thanks tilly & maybebaby, it feels a bit better to know that others have an idea what i'm on about and i can say it on here without people locking me up ...... i like the analogy of the guest tilly, that makes a lot of sense. i was wondering whether i needed to rush in a few sessions of therapy before the birth in case these feelings cocked it all up ....
i can't even say it to OH because i have been nagging him about having babies for about 4-5 years now ... he will just say 'well you wanted it' .... which i do, of course!
argh ... blinking hormones .....
hope everyone is doing okay today ?


----------



## ellie

i know what will cheer me up a bit (apart from a bit of positive self talk based on what you wise ladies are saying!) - making some chocolate brownies ... to take to a lunch tomorrow of course, not just for me, although i will have to sample them of course to make sure they are okay .... i'm off to do that now !
and then i will have to start thinking about my dissertation which i am supposed to present next week ... oops ... been too busy feeling sorry for myself so far today to crack on with it ........ brownies will help motivation for that too right ?!?


----------



## Stotty

Bless you ellie I am 39 and last time I gave birth was 17 years ago, totally s******* myself this time around believe me. Don't worry you will be absolutely fine when you see your little babs. 

Thanks girls for all nice wishes x x


----------



## polaris

ellie said:


> Thanks hon, you're right, it hasn't helped that we've had loads of child development teaching over the past week or so, it's made me feel even more guilty and useless :cry: i can't decide whether the adjustment will be fine or a horrible shock (as i've had 37 years of doing what i want when i want!) but i'm sure it will be easier if i can let go of my expectations a bit ...
> also my training colleagues (all women and all much younger than me) seem much more excited and can't stop talking about it and asking me questions, they're even throwing me a baby shower, which is sweet of them but i feel like such a fraud :cry:
> is it normal at this stage?! especially now it's less than a calendar month till edd and i'm in the last box ... I always looked forward to this point so much!
> 
> how are you feeling about tuesday anyway? are you all packed and ready?

I am absolutely terrified to be honest with you! We still have a lot of work to do in the house but it is starting to come together and look like a proper house instead of a building site, LOL. I hopefully won't be too embarrassed when the midwife or public health nurse visits! Actually I think it's a good thing that we are very busy because I don't have time to worry about Tuesday or afterwards! 

I am pretty much packed but I just need to change things around a bit and put in a few extra pairs of pyjamas and my new C-section support belt that I got today. I also got a breast feeding support pillow from Mothercare, I am really hoping to breast feed, especially since I won't be having the natural birth that I wanted - hope that it works out for me and the C-section doesn't interfere with milk production too much.


----------



## ellie

:hugs: from what i've read it shouldn't interfere, i'm sure you will both do fine - do you know if you are having a general anaesthetic? And I bet your house is lovely!!! I felt really embarrassed earlier, someone came round to fix the cooker (but failed) and it was filthy from making brownies, I hadn't thought to clean it :blush:


----------



## polaris

ellie said:


> :hugs: from what i've read it shouldn't interfere, i'm sure you will both do fine - do you know if you are having a general anaesthetic? And I bet your house is lovely!!! I felt really embarrassed earlier, someone came round to fix the cooker (but failed) and it was filthy from making brownies, I hadn't thought to clean it :blush:

No I shouldn't have to have a general anaesthetic so that is definitely a good thing. 

Hope you enjoyed your brownies!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ellie, I'm still having similar fears about how I'm going to cope! I've got rather used to Andrew being cared for by other people for 12 hours a day, and I know that when I get him home, I'll have to cope with grumpyness on my own (well, with OH). Don't suppose I can kidnap a NICU nurse and hold her hostage to care for him :rofl:


----------



## ellie

worth a try ?!?!
feeling a bit envious of friends who currently live in costa rica, where its super cheap to have a full time nanny and cleaner for their 1 year old, but theyre about to move to cardiff where that might not be so cheap! hostages might be the way to go ....


----------



## maybebaby3

lol if only hired help was not so expensive!


----------



## Meerkat

Stotty - Glad you're ok hon and the bloods were all as they should be. Let us know how the dress fitting goes! x



ellie said:


> meerkat, sorry to hear you've been poorly, hope you feel better really soon :hugs: I went in for monitoring at 30 weeks too and all was fine, I felt embarrassed even though I went in for monitoring at 30 weeks too and all was fine, even though they kep reassuring me that that's what they're there for, I still heard the odd comment that it was normal for 30 weeks ... I still get the odd slightly quieter day a few times a week but i've got used to it now ... lucky you didnt actually need the hospital bag eh!
> when is your gtt? i did go in for one a couple of weeks ago, it wasnt so bad, the gunk stuff you have to drink is pretty vile and I was really tired, but i took my laptop and sat in the hospital canteen for a bit and the time flew by ... i can empathise with the 'no one knows anything' stuff though, i've found exactly the same with my care too! my test only happened because someone noticed that my dad has type 2 diabetes and it 'should' be routine if you have a first degree relative with it, i also read somewhere that some areas do it if you're over 35, but otherwise it seems to be usually only if something shows up in your blood or urine tests? I also read that that can be perfectly normal in pregnancy, so it's all contradictory!

Thanks Ellie :hugs: I'm feeling loads better thanks. Nice to see you again hon, sorry to hear you've been having a rubbish time recently. Try not to worry too much, I think you're right it is pretty damn scarey being a new mum and wondering if you'll be a crap one or not! And I don't know as I've not had any children before, but I think you'll find it will all fall into place when the baby arrives. And from what I can work out most women never stop worrying about whether or not they are good Mums! So don't beat yourself up, you're totally normal x

Got my glucose test on Weds morning but I don't know whether or not I'll get the results there and then or not. They tell me nothing and I second guess most of what's likely to happen to me these days. :growlmad:

I still have days where LO is quiet but I don't worry so much now. Although my MW said to me the other day that I should be on zero tolerance now and that if anything seems amiss from now on I should call the hospital straight away. She scared me a bit to be honest as I've been feeling quite chilled out recently.


----------



## avabear73

Meerkat :hugs: - she's right to remind you, but remember that most pregnancies are straighforward. Try not to worry :) 

Polaris - just wanted to pop in and wish you well for tomorrow ... less than 24 hours till you meet your baby. Will be thinking of you and can't wait to hear how you get on :baby:

ellie - I think the rule of thumb is that if you worry about it, then you care, which means you'll be fine. The bad parents don't tend to worry about what kind of job they'll do, they are too selfish for that. You will be fine, honestly. It sounds like a cliche, but something just clicks ... I really wasn't maternal at all, didn't even want any kids until the last couple of years, but when they arrive, wow, something just switched on. We joke now that it's a good job we waited or goodness knows how many we'd have ended up with!!!

I haven't updated on Finlay in a while ... he's now 11lb 1oz and growing fast! He's an absoloute sweetheart, he chatters away and feeds wonderfully (still 100% BF) and today is a bit of a milestone, he's 100 days old :) He normally sleeps for about 4-5 hours straight, sometimes more. We've been taking him swimming, he's so cute in his little swimmer nappies!! He's got his second set of jabs on Wednesday so hopefully it won't be too bad for him, keep your fingers crossed. I have lots of pics of him on Facebook so if anyone's on there, PM me and I'll add you. He really is wonderful and we're having a lot of fun. :cloud9: Oh and we've decided ... no work for me till Easter! :thumbup:


----------



## sammy_jane

golcarlilly said:


> HI there, I am due in August so don't really fit the bill but I am an older mum (40 this year) and would love to chat to other 'oldies' LOL

hi there im a older mummy i turned 40 this year and am currently 13 weeks pregnant with my 4th baby, i have 3 boys already congrats on your pregnancy xxxxxx


----------



## soon2b6

Hello, Just popped in, Polaris - all the best for tomorrow :hugs: Ava-11lb1oz, blimey thats good, what ya puttin in ya milk??LOL and Welcome to Sammy Jane. 
Gotta go the boss is calling me!!


----------



## Meerkat

Hey Ava wow he's growing well isn't he bless and 100 days old already!!
PS You sound very pleased about not working til Easter!! :winkwink:

Hi SAmmy Jane and welcome. :hi:

Polaris - Just wanted to say hope it all goes well tomorrow. We'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Seity

Polaris -Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## _Vicky_

Helloo all - I hoep you are all welll

YAY for 11lbs blimey lol

Welcome Sammy Jane 

Polaris - GOOD LUCK HOW EXCITING

I am officially a heffolump feeling sooo massive and my underwired bras hurt - I did my fundal height just for a laugh and supposed to be for a singleton about 25cms but I AM 39CMS THATS JUST WRONG hehehehehehehehehe

I saw a lady with triplets that had them today at 27 weeks EEKKKK thats only ten days further than I am now!!!!!

I starting filling in my MAllowance for today ffs 39 pages - lord almighty!!!! HIP grant application next and I have to find out about antenatal classes AARRGGHHH. God when you finish work there is sooo much more work that needs doing lol.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellie

Hey wow 11lb ava that's amazing!! well done finlay - he's turning into a chubber hahah! Great news on the work too.

Good Luck Polaris for tomorrow - hope it will all go swimmingly and you're both home really soon!

I know what you mean Meerkat I never got any results from my 28 week blood tests and still havent heard anything about the GTT I did nearly 3 weeks ago, so I'm presuming no news is good news (and if there was something and they haven't told me it's THEIR FAULT for being shit!)
A midwife scared me too at (I think) 28 or 31 weeks, can't remember which, it wasn't even one I was seeing but one who was wandering in and out and caught me saying that some days are quieter and she started going on at me that "you MUST go in!!!" which made me cry! well I did go in at 30 weeks and all was fine, and since then I've not panicked so much (that day I didn't really give LO a chance to move later in the day but rushed in there panicking in the afternoon- I'm sure I didn't even feel that massively worried, I think I had sort of felt like "I should"), there are still quiet days and if I felt worried I would ring definitely. I reckon the key is that if you do start to feel worried (rather than racing in there not giving them a chance like I did!) to get things checked but someone told me that in those cases over 90% of the women that go in everything is fine. 

Welcome Sammy Jane :wave:

Wow Vicky you could be meeting your twins not too long away :) actually do they do inductions etc early with twins? i'm guessing they usually do? i'd get into the comfy sports bras if I were you ;) (actually have been in mine since the beginning!) i'm still not sure how to work out my fundal height, i'm never sure i can find the top of my uterus :blush: that's quite impressive though!

Right I am supposed to be looking at ideas for my thesis which I have to present tomorrow (gulp) so I'd better get on with it.....

By the way, is anyone feeling BOILING HOT??? this muggy weather is half killing me, I keep trying to open all the windows at work and everyone else keeps closing them cause they're cold, and I have to sit there sweating ...


----------



## Beany1

Hi there, I'm 38 with my first baby he is due between 6th and 13th Feb and I'm extremely nervous about everything :)


----------



## _Vicky_

Welcome Beany1 - my due date is 7th feb.



> Wow Vicky you could be meeting your twins not too long away actually do they do inductions etc early with twins? i'm guessing they usually do? i'd get into the comfy sports bras if I were you (actually have been in mine since the beginning!) i'm still not sure how to work out my fundal height, i'm never sure i can find the top of my uterus that's quite impressive though!

It all depends you have lots of scans and they assess growth as you go - one of my sisters stopped growing so they C sectioned her at 32 weeks. Not sure how inductions work. Mine are both head down atm so not a clue what will happen. 

YES to the feeling hot OH cant beleive it normally I am in four layers with the heating on this year he is cold and I am warm lol. Must be that 25% extra blood we have atm hehehe


----------



## maybebaby3

went 4 my dating scan and baby is a week bigger so am 12+4 instead of 11+4. yey! nearer 2 2nd tri!!!

am debating a nuchal fold scan and bloods (private) any thoughts?


----------



## maybebaby3

polaris hope c section went well and u r enjoying your baby :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

maybebaby3 said:


> am debating a nuchal fold scan and bloods (private) any thoughts?

I changed hospitals to get the NT as the bloods dont work with twins - its only about five miles down the road too. It may be worth checking your next nearest hospital if you havent a preference as to where you get your care as they may offer it as standard. Personally I havent a clue what I would have done had I come back high risk but I wanted to know either way. My NT results were 1.1mm and 1.4mm at 13 weeks (you have to have the scan before 13+6 btw) and that gave me a combined results with bloods of 1:4700 and 1:3600 not bad for an old gal eh.


----------



## ellie

welcome beany :wave: i'm often nervous about things too, such a big change at our age heheh! i'm trying to stay chilled though, i find this thread always brings me back down and reassures me :)

guess it depends on what you do with the information from the private nuchal scan, i considered it briefly as i didn't want an amnio but we decided against any in the end. i've read that the private ones are usually pretty good though and obviously less invasive (and more accurate?) good results though vicky! i bet your nursery is looking super cute with two of everything .... awww..

well i am just about fed up of people passing comments! i know we all must be! (vicky not sure whether you're getting any 'your bump is huge' type comments ... I get nothing but 'you are really small' (even though at last mw appt baby was measuring on the top line!) And people I see all the time keep feeling the need to comment on 'how well I look' and 'how well I'm doing' (patronising gits) and 'aren't I tired' (I think they really want me to be!) Whilst people that I don't see send me messages saying 'are you tired? are you nervous? get lots of sleep you will need it' - trying to resist the urge to rant back that I can't bloody sleep thank you, and even if I could I can't 'store it up'!!!!! what stupid things to say .....
I wonder, do we get our patience back after birth :rofl:


----------



## sammy_jane

fuzzy67 said:


> well looking at all you and yr news has given me hope as im 41 in may and TTC good luck yo you all

there is hope for you hun, i am 40 years old and 14 weeks pregnant xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx good luck ttc xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tillymum

Polaris - hope all went well with your c-section yesterday, looking forward to hearing an update from the new mum - is it a girl or boy?!

Ava hope Finlay is ok after his jabs today.

Hope everyone is doing well and welcome to the newbies.


----------



## sammy_jane

Mynx said:


> Hey I'm 35 and due Nov 3 with my second child after a gap of 16 years lol! :hug:

hi there congrats on your baby , u look fab at 35 , u look 20 , im on my 4th baby due 28th april, after a gap of 12 years lol excited scared all emotions but cant wait good luck hun xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

_Vicky_ said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> am debating a nuchal fold scan and bloods (private) any thoughts?
> 
> I changed hospitals to get the NT as the bloods dont work with twins - its only about five miles down the road too. It may be worth checking your next nearest hospital if you havent a preference as to where you get your care as they may offer it as standard. Personally I havent a clue what I would have done had I come back high risk but I wanted to know either way. My NT results were 1.1mm and 1.4mm at 13 weeks (you have to have the scan before 13+6 btw) and that gave me a combined results with bloods of 1:4700 and 1:3600 not bad for an old gal eh.Click to expand...

there's only 1 hospital in gibraltar so that's not an option unfortunately. i have decided 2 go 4 it as hopefully it will give me peace of mind. am having it done 2moro so will be 12+6.


----------



## Seity

Back from my scan. Everything is perfect and we're having a BOY!


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats seity! xxx


----------



## avabear73

Congrats Seity! :blue:

Welcome to all the newbies :) 

Anyone heard from Polaris? :baby:


----------



## ellie

good luck maybebaby, hope it all goes well - enjoy seeing your LO!

Congrats Seity on the little man! Now you can start thinking of names!

How's Chloe and Finlay doing? :baby:


----------



## avabear73

Finlay's grand, thanks ellie! He now weighs 11lb 10oz and had his second set of jabs today. His only side effect has been sleepiness, which now seems to be wearing off. He really is a little star. :cloud9:

Does anyone else think that this thread is getting really exciting now? It's great watching everyone get closer to their EDD. When the thread started, everyone seemed so far away from having their babies and now they're all arriving! :thumbup:


----------



## Meerkat

ellie said:


> Whilst people that I don't see send me messages saying 'are you tired? are you nervous? get lots of sleep you will need it' - trying to resist the urge to rant back that I can't bloody sleep thank you, and even if I could I can't 'store it up'!!!!! what stupid things to say .....QUOTE]
> 
> You're so right Ellie, I'm glad I'm not the only one getting peed off with this! WHY do people say you should get lots of sleep now while you can. I'm sure some people are just being smug! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> I had my Glucose Test yesterday and they phoned today to say everything's normal, which is fab. Phew! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck today Maybe x
> 
> Welcome newbies :hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

sammy_jane said:


> fuzzy67 said:
> 
> 
> well looking at all you and yr news has given me hope as im 41 in may and TTC good luck yo you all
> 
> there is hope for you hun, i am 40 years old and 14 weeks pregnant xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx good luck ttc xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Me too, I'm 40 (41 in March) and 31 weeks pregnant with first baby. Sending lots of :dust: your way hon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tillymum

Thanks Ellie, Chloe is doing great ~ whispers ~ I think Chloe is getting into a routine of sleep and feeding  ~ don't want to jinx it tho by saying it out loud!!!:winkwink:

Seity - Congrats on team blue

Meerkat - good news that glucose results came back clear

Maybeb-Good luck with your scan

Ava- I know what you mean so many now near full term!

Ellie and Meerkat - I wish I could've tanked up sleep, I'm probably guilty of saying that now since C arrived :blush: I now know what they meant. *So get lots of sleep while you can ladies* ......(as I run for the door and hide):trouble:

I'll just pop back in to say I typed all this with my left hand!!!! ...now I'm out that door again..........


----------



## Meerkat

tillymum said:


> Ellie and Meerkat - I wish I could've tanked up sleep, I'm probably guilty of saying that now since C arrived :blush: I now know what they meant. *So get lots of sleep while you can ladies* ......(as I run for the door and hide):trouble:
> 
> I'll just pop back in to say I typed all this with my left hand!!!! ...now I'm out that door again..........

Tee hee! That made me laugh. :haha:

Just off to bed now...:winkwink:


----------



## avabear73

I feel the same tillymum - I think it's because once LO actually arrives, sleep feels like such a luxury that you become envious of people who still have the opportunity to do it! Hubby and I were reminiscing yesterday about days when we'd lie in till 10, loaf about, nap in the afternoon, loaf about a bit more, stay up late and do it all again the next day. <sigh>

Oh and one more thing that's an unadultarated luxury - uninterrupted meals. Sitting down with your OH and enjoying a meal slowly without one of you (usually the one with boobs) has to jump up to feed or cuddle ... even if LO stays sleeping, you're still expecting him to wake so you can't relax properly, and you end up just wolfing your food!! :dohh:


----------



## _Vicky_

FRIDAY YAYAYAYAYYAYAYYAYAYA - oohh getting serious now ladies its time to apply for HIP grant and Maternity Allowance eeekkkkkkkk!!!!! The boys are really kicking now and me an oh wasted away a good 30 mins last night just looking at my bump waiting for the kicks hehe cant believe we can actually see movements now. Sam worried me on wed as he had a quiet day - think he must have turned round or something. I know you dont monitor movement until 28 weeks so was just trying to keep calm but lord!!!!!

Seity - yayayaya welcome to team blue!!! Check out the snow suits is Asda the blue and white stripey ones are soo lovely I was gutted they didnt have them in my size lol (oh are you even UK? doh)

Maybeb-Good luck with your scan!!!!!!

I have been wondering about Polaris too and whether Andrew is home.

So come on then new mums what is life really like with a newborn - do you get any sleep? 

I approached Homestart and my local college yesterday as they offer assistance to multiples apparently. I am scared about when oh goes back to work eekkkkk - doesnt help my mum being 3 hours away AARRGGGHHH am getting the collywobbles now lol


----------



## tillymum

tillymum said:


> Thanks Ellie, Chloe is doing great ~ whispers ~ I think Chloe is getting into a routine of sleep and feeding  ~ don't want to jinx it tho by saying it out loud!!!:winkwink:..

Damn I did jinx it:dohh:....she woke at 4.30am- fed, slept for 30mins then up again at 6am-fed, slept for 30mins then up again at 7.15am...she was going 6hrs between last feed at midnight and would wake at 6/6.30am ..then sleep 1-1/2hrs to next feed....so tired today!

Ava - meal times....she always starts to cry as my dinner is brought into the room..she can smell it cooking...... I have perfected eating with one hand and/or wolfing my dinner down in a 2 mins, while rocking her chair with my foot! 

Vicky - I'm impressed that you can work out which twin is quiet and which is active - must be like riverdance when they are both active at the same time- how cool!


----------



## ellie

:throws something at tilly: :laugh:
aww i hope she settles back down today! 

vicky i sense you're a bit excited! or is that hysteria ;)
amazing that you can tell which one is which! my lo is still lazy and although I can see movements (its a new hobby to watch isn't it!) it feels like they are well padded ... i used to do a lot of bellydancing and yoga so i think i did have strong stomach muscles even though they were/are covered by layers of flab :rofl: 

well only 1 more week left in work but have coursework to hand in before I finish - oops - struggling to get motivated today, have done a bit of it but nowhere near as much as i intended! oh well ... let's just hope LO isnt early, then i will have a few days to finish it the week after next ...

I can really see where people are coming from with the comments about sleep now etc, we are definitely making the most of weekend lie ins, long baths and nipping out at a moment's notice! and I expect I will be saying it myself afterwards :rofl: I almost found myself telling people in 1st and 2nd tri to enjoy being comfy in bed and not having heartburn while they can :rofl: in fact I just might!


----------



## avabear73

Vicky - sleep? with twins? :rofl: But you might be lucky, like those really annoying people who say "oh my son slept right through from the day he came home" ](*,). Just kidding ... kind of ... LOL.

Tell you what will be a challenge - a shower - if I didn't have a bouncy chair for Finlay I would only be able to shower when hubby is home.


----------



## Seity

avabear73 said:


> Tell you what will be a challenge - a shower - if I didn't have a bouncy chair for Finlay I would only be able to shower when hubby is home.

Lol - so true. My husband can't function until he's had his shower, so he's going to have to get up and shower right after I do once the baby arrives because once I've gone to work he'll have missed his chance.


----------



## maybebaby3

avabear73 said:


> I feel the same tillymum - I think it's because once LO actually arrives, sleep feels like such a luxury that you become envious of people who still have the opportunity to do it! Hubby and I were reminiscing yesterday about days when we'd lie in till 10, loaf about, nap in the afternoon, loaf about a bit more, stay up late and do it all again the next day. <sigh>
> 
> Oh and one more thing that's an unadultarated luxury - uninterrupted meals. Sitting down with your OH and enjoying a meal slowly without one of you (usually the one with boobs) has to jump up to feed or cuddle ... even if LO stays sleeping, you're still expecting him to wake so you can't relax properly, and you end up just wolfing your food!! :dohh:

u r so right! hot food? what is that?!! lol! my 2 never slept thru til well over the year mark and even now they wake up, especially dylan who tries 2 creep in2 our bed at least twice a night! am so exhausted and that's without the baby on the way thrown in2 the mix! eek! what have i let myself in 4!?!

had my nuchal scan. dr said there didnt seem 2 b anything suspicious (measurement of 1.4mm) but have 2 wait a wk 4 the blood results. cost £193 :dohh: hopefully the peace of mind will be worth it!


----------



## avabear73

My Mum was constantly lecturing me when Finlay came home because I was living on sandwiches, but I'd rather take an hour to eat a sandwich and still have it the way it was intended, than take and hour to try and eat a "hot" meal that has long since congealed ...

Good news on the scan :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah i agree. nothing worse than stone cold food! lol!


----------



## avabear73

Anyone else itching to hear how Polaris got on? :) I know, I'm impatient ;)

And I was reading Marleys thread in the Premature Babies forum ... you might want to take a wee peek ;)


----------



## tillymum

Yep checked earlier to see if there is any news, looking forward to hearing about the new arrival!
Just checked in on Marley's update - so happy for you Marley, fingers crossed all goes well xxx


----------



## Meerkat

Seity - Belated congrats on team blue! Sorry I missed your post for some reason. How exciting now you can start buying all things blue!! :hugs:

Hooray my nursery furniture arrived today! Hubs is going to build it all this week. And I also went into Mothercare and ordered a pram! A quinny buzz, starting to feel a bit better organised at long last! :happydance:

PS Still no news on Polaris? I keep checking the birth announcements. Can't wait to hear all about it. If you're reading this Pol hope you're well and enjoying your little one :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Sorry guys, I know I haven't been in here recently! Thanks for staying uptodate with my Preemie thread though. 

For the benefit of eveyone else ...

Andrew is now off oxygen :happydance:
I roomed in on Sunday night to try and establish breastfeeding, but he just doesn't have the strength to maintain a latch :(
I'm still trying with the BF, but instead of topping up by tube, we've switched to EBM by bottle
He's taking the bottle just fine :happydance:
His feeding tube is now removed :happydance:
We have a Discharge Planning Meeting today :happydance:

Today would have been Andrew's due date :kiss:

No news from Polaris? Has there been a post elsewhere with her news?


----------



## polaris

Hey girls,

sorry for having been missing in action for so long! 

Well we now have a beautiful baby boy, Thomas Joseph, born Tuesday 27th by C-section, weighing 6 lb 9 oz. He is absolutely adorable, so tiny, he is really like my OH as well, they have the exact same facial expressions at times, LOL, OH was imitating Thomas the other day and I was in stitches laughing because there is such a resemblance! 

I only got home from the hospital on Friday, could have gone home on Thursday but Thomas was a little bit jaundiced and had been very drowsy, I was having to wake him and stimulate him for feeds, so I decided to stay in an extra day just for the reassurance and support of the nurses and midwives really. I am healing up well and much better able to function than I expected to me. And Thomas is doing brilliantly, although he is definitely a night-time baby at the moment so I'm not getting too much sleep. Luckily my OH has two weeks off work and my mum is here helping out too. He's getting weighed again tomorrow. It's amazing how every little thing is so exciting and how much he changes every day. Like his cord stump came off the other day and I was so thrilled! He's a week old today, I can't believe it. 

I have loads of beautiful photos but they are on the other computer but I promise that I will post some in the next couple of days! And I'll do a birth story too at some stage! It's just hard to find the time at the moment, LOL, but I just wanted to pop in and let you girls know that everything went well because I knew you would be wondering.

Thanks for all the thoughts and good wishes.

It is hard work but worth every second of it.


----------



## avabear73

Marleys - good luck with the meeting :thumbup:

Polaris - CONGRATULATIONS!!! And welcome to team blue :blue: Glad to hear you are feeling well and can't wait to see a photo (or three)! Have fun and enjoy your little boy :hugs:


----------



## Stotty

Congratulations Polaris and well done you!! Hope you enjoy every second of him being this tiny my babies are nearly 20 and nearly 17 now so I can't wait for lots of cuddles from this tiny tim next May, seems like a lifetime away. Lots and lots of good wishes to you and OH.

x x


----------



## tillymum

Huge congratulations Polaris on the birth of little Thomas. Sounds like you are taking to motherhood like a duck to water! Looking forward to seeing some pics. Congrats again :happydance::happydance:

Marley sounds like Andrew will be home soon, fantastic news I bet you are so excited, hope the discharge meeting went well. Happy due date Andrew!

Meerkat - how exciting getting your nursery furniture and pram ..... not long to go now!


----------



## maybebaby3

polaris - congrats! welcome 2 the world thomas!

marleys - great news about andrew, he's a real fighter!!!


----------



## soon2b6

Polaris, fantastic news, congratulations, and welcome to the world little Thomas x x x
Marleys, hope your meeting goes well.


----------



## Seity

Marley - That's fantastic progress your Andrew is making!

Polaris - Congrats on Thomas! Yay, team blue!

Hrmm.. Just realized those are the middle names for my two brothers!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Yay Polaris - great news!

YES :happydance: YES :happydance: YES :happydance: YES :happydance: YES :happydance: 

I'm rooming-in tomorrow night, and Andrew can come home on Thursday! Please excuse me if I'm not on here for a few days!


----------



## avabear73

That's wonderful news, Marleys :hugs: What a lovely way to celebrate his original due date!

Enjoy your long awaited rooming-in!! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## soon2b6

Marleys - Im really pleased for you, its been a long time coming!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Marleysgirl said:


> Yay Polaris - great news!
> 
> YES :happydance: YES :happydance: YES :happydance: YES :happydance: YES :happydance:
> 
> I'm rooming-in tomorrow night, and Andrew can come home on Thursday! Please excuse me if I'm not on here for a few days!

wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Yay - Marleysgirl - I am so pleased for you, wow, it will be so fantastic for you having him home!!


----------



## maybebaby3

how's things with little thomas polaris?


----------



## polaris

Thanks for asking - Thomas is doing well but he is feeding a lot at the moment, he generally only sleeps for about an hour and a half between feeds, which is pretty exhausting. He's flying through the nappies too - i completely underestimated how many I would need and have to keep sending OH out for more! Night-times are the hardest, it can feel like a very lonely place at times when you are exhausted and your baby is crying and all sorts of worries going through your head, like what if something is wrong with him and I'm just not picking up on it or what if I'm not producing enough milk and he's starving, etc. etc. I don't think these worries will ever go away but he just seems so tiny and fragile at the moment, it's such a big responsibility. 

Luckily he has a pretty good latch I think and my nipples haven't been too sore. The midwife is calling out at some stage today for her final visit and Thomas is going to be weighed. I'm excited to see what weight he is now, he had lost some weight when leaving the hospital but apparently that is normal as they adjust to breastfeeding and life outside the womb. 

Anyway, he has been asleep since 10 so I'm sure he's probably going to wake up soon demanding his second breakfast!! Talk to you all soon. Photos later I promise!


----------



## tillymum

Fantastic news Marley:happydance::happydance: he's coming home at last!!!

Polaris - Sounds like you are doing a great job. Chloe also went through being more awake at night than day in the first few weeks, which is very exhausting. Try to get some sleep during the day while you have help on hand. There is a growth spurt in the 2nd week where baby will feed constantly and you will be tied to the sofa for the day, it's hard work but next day will be back to normal. Looking forward to seeing pics of your little man!


----------



## avabear73

Growth spurts are very demanding ... when Finlay had his 7week one, I was sat on the settee long enough to watch the entire first series of The Office AND the 2 Christmas Specials!

I love weigh-ins ... so exciting to see what they've been up to since the last time!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Congratulations on your little boy Polaris! :)


----------



## Seity

polaris said:


> He's flying through the nappies too - i completely underestimated how many I would need and have to keep sending OH out for more!

So how many diapers should I stock up on?


----------



## maybebaby3

polaris i know exactly what u mean! night times suck when u have a hungry crying baby! it will pass eventually! i am psyching myself up 4 may already, neither of mine slept well at all. it was over a yr b4 they slept thru! sounds like u r coping well tho :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Seity - a lot. LOL. I bought a pack of several different brands - pampers, Tesco, Huggies, Nature something-or-other, because they all fit differently. And after all that, Finlay was in micros for at least the first couple of months!!! But yeah, you get through them at a scary rate!

I registered with every baby club I could find, and got lots of money off coupons, and a few coupons for free nappies too. Definitely worth doing!


----------



## polaris

avabear73 said:


> Seity - a lot. LOL. I bought a pack of several different brands - pampers, Tesco, Huggies, Nature something-or-other, because they all fit differently. And after all that, Finlay was in micros for at least the first couple of months!!! But yeah, you get through them at a scary rate!
> 
> I registered with every baby club I could find, and got lots of money off coupons, and a few coupons for free nappies too. Definitely worth doing!

Yes you need loads, I would say I am getting through about 10 a day at the moment because that's how often he's feeding and he seems to have a full nappy every time. But it's tricky because you don't know what size your baby will be. I had got some size 1 and some size 2, but the size 2 are a long way away yet, so I had to get loads more size 1.

Well the midwife visited today for her last visit and Thomas has regained his birth-weight and put on another 5 lb!! He was 6 lb 9 oz when he was born, then 6 lb 4 oz just before we left the hospital on Friday, and he's now 6 lb 14 oz! I am so chuffed, it puts my mind at rest that he is getting enough from the breast feeding too!


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies, 

finally getting round to posting a couple of photos of my beautiful boy.

The first one is me and him in the hospital when he was just one day old, the others were taken at home when he was about 4 days old. I love the one of him sucking his thumb, he was so chuffed when it ended up in his mouth, he doesn't have the co-ordination to put it in his mouth on purpose but he always has his hands up towards his mouth (as you can see in the third picture) and he was so delighted with himself when the thumb ended up in there!!
 



Attached Files:







020 one day old.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 7









040 with daddy.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 4









043 4 days old.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4









047 sucking his thumb.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tillymum

Polaris he is just the cutest little man!! He is so teeny tiny, congrats again and thanks for sharing.


----------



## avabear73

He is so cute with the hat and thumb, and congrats on the weight gain! :thumbup: Finlay is desperately trying to get his thumb, but it's curled under his fingers and he can't quite work out how to uncurl it yet, so he just shoves his whole fist in his mouth instead :dohh: :rofl:

Marleys - happy "coming home" day :)


----------



## sammy_jane

fuzzy67 said:


> well looking at all you and yr news has given me hope as im 41 in may and TTC good luck yo you all

HI THERE GOOD LUCK TOO YOU, IM 40 AND NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD GET PREGNANT AGAIN AS HAD LOTS OF PROBLEMS BEFOREHAND BUT HERE I AM 15 WEEKS SHOCKED AMAZED OVERWHELMED, IT CAN HAPPEN :thumbup:


----------



## sammy_jane

polaris said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> finally getting round to posting a couple of photos of my beautiful boy.
> 
> The first one is me and him in the hospital when he was just one day old, the others were taken at home when he was about 4 days old. I love the one of him sucking his thumb, he was so chuffed when it ended up in his mouth, he doesn't have the co-ordination to put it in his mouth on purpose but he always has his hands up towards his mouth (as you can see in the third picture) and he was so delighted with himself when the thumb ended up in there!!

:kiss:TOO YOU BOTH HE IS GORGEOUS CONGRATULATIONS XXXXX


----------



## Seity

Thanks ladies, I guess the 400 diapers for the 1st month I had written down, might not be that far off the mark.
Polaris, he's adorable!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Well well I go away for a couple months come back and Wham Yeah Polaris!!!!
He is just beautiful! Hope it all went well! 

So I was just wondering if I might could come back and join you all????

I got my BFP this am well actually two days ago but waited until today as wanted to make sure it wasn't a fluke. LOL


----------



## polaris

Woohoo, Csunshine, I am so delighted for you!!! Hope you have a really smooth and stress-free pregnancy this time round!


----------



## sammy_jane

Csunshine013 said:


> Well well I go away for a couple months come back and Wham Yeah Polaris!!!!
> He is just beautiful! Hope it all went well!
> 
> So I was just wondering if I might could come back and join you all????
> 
> I got my BFP this am well actually two days ago but waited until today as wanted to make sure it wasn't a fluke. LOL

congrats darlin so happy for u:happydance:XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## avabear73

So happy for you!!!! Congratulations and welcome back :)


----------



## Csunshine013

avabear73 said:


> So happy for you!!!! Congratulations and welcome back :)

Oh my has Finlay grown these last two months! Bet you are so proud!

Thanks you other ladies for the welcome back! I am very excited to be here!


----------



## Seity

Welcome back Csunshine - Glad to have you here!


----------



## Csunshine013

It's so nice to be back! I just now am the nervous nellie about the next few months. :wacko: going crazy thinking about it. :dohh: I have decided that I'm just not going to think about it and just move forward!


----------



## maybebaby3

hi csunshine congrats on the :bfp:

polaris, thomas is just so cute!

once again the kids are up super early and i am up with them. oh has the week off 2 and i was hoping he would give me a lie in 1 day but hey that's obviously not going 2 happen! not fair! i work full time 2 and could do with the rest 2 but he's the 1 in bed til whatever time he choses 2 rise! ok rant over! hope u all have a nice day xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

Csunshine013 said:


> Well well I go away for a couple months come back and Wham Yeah Polaris!!!!
> He is just beautiful! Hope it all went well!
> 
> So I was just wondering if I might could come back and join you all????
> 
> I got my BFP this am well actually two days ago but waited until today as wanted to make sure it wasn't a fluke. LOL

Whoop whoop welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW Polaris he is lovely!!!!

I hope you are all well ladies - its Friday yay!!! We HAVE to clear out the nursery this weekend as we are picking up the cots and loads of stuff the following saturday and have nowhere to put it atm. Although I am having a go at the salt dough nursery decs (thread on third tri) too so not a clue when I will get time to do them lol.

I cant believe I am in third tri already, my hospital bag is full already ekkk and I still have loads on my list ekkkk. I am all scared about labour today - until two weeks ago Fynn was sideways so it was c section we were heading for so I did all my research and got my head round that - now the little whatsit has moved head down like Sam so its natural a go go atm :wacko: I am not sure how I feel about either option really I would far rather a clone did it for me hehehehehhehe

love to all hope you are well.......


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi everyone,

Andrew is home. And we've made it through the first night! :happydance:

I'm probably going to duck out of this thread for a while now (hoping I'll be too busy), but I will keep the Premmie thread updated with his progress if any of you want to keep track. 

Thanks for all your lovely help and support, and best of luck to you all :D

PS - cute photos Polaris!


----------



## tillymum

Fantastic news Marley I'm so happy for you - Welcome home Andrew!!:happydance::happydance: 

C-Sunshine congratulaions good to see you back - hoping this one is a sticky one for you xxx


----------



## avabear73

Congrats Marleys and well done Andrew :happydance:

Don't forget to let us know when the programme is on, OK? :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Marley that's wonderful news! YEAH for Andrew!!! Hope your days are busy and nights are restful!


----------



## maybebaby3

well done marleys and andrew! yey!


----------



## Csunshine013

_Vicky_ said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Well well I go away for a couple months come back and Wham Yeah Polaris!!!!
> He is just beautiful! Hope it all went well!
> 
> So I was just wondering if I might could come back and join you all????
> 
> I got my BFP this am well actually two days ago but waited until today as wanted to make sure it wasn't a fluke. LOL
> 
> Whoop whoop welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOW Polaris he is lovely!!!!
> 
> I hope you are all well ladies - its Friday yay!!! We HAVE to clear out the nursery this weekend as we are picking up the cots and loads of stuff the following saturday and have nowhere to put it atm. Although I am having a go at the salt dough nursery decs (thread on third tri) too so not a clue when I will get time to do them lol.
> 
> I cant believe I am in third tri already, my hospital bag is full already ekkk and I still have loads on my list ekkkk. I am all scared about labour today - until two weeks ago Fynn was sideways so it was c section we were heading for so I did all my research and got my head round that - now the little whatsit has moved head down like Sam so its natural a go go atm :wacko: I am not sure how I feel about either option really I would far rather a clone did it for me hehehehehhehe
> 
> love to all hope you are well.......Click to expand...

Thanks Vicky Oh look how lovely you've progressed and named the twins already YEAH can't wait to see all the pictures I love it when you ladies get close to the end so I can see the end result iykwim. LOL


----------



## maybebaby3

:cloud9: yey got my nuchal test results combined with bloods. risk factor of having a downs baby is 1 in 9813 so v low risk. am so happy!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Meerkat

Hi ladies

Sorry it's been a while. Looks like it's been another busy week with lots of good news!

Polaris - Huge Congratulations on the safe arrival of little Thomas! :happydance::happydance::happydance: And he is soooo cute, thanks for posting the pics. Sounds like you're doing a sterling job hon and he's gaining weight fast! x

Marleys - Fab news that Andrew's finally home! And he's doing so well, seems like only yesterday you had the film crew round! :hugs:

CSunshine - Woohooo so nice to see you back here! Congratulationss on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance: I'm so pleased for you hon xx

Maybe - Wow pretty impressive results you have!! :happydance::happydance: That is _really_ low isn't it. Bet you're glad you had the test now hey!

Hubby has been busy building the nursery furniture this week, a dresser and cot so far. Wardrobe still to go! Oh and the pram arrived today (Quinny Buzz) so that's something else for him to put together. And I'm expecting delivery of the car seat on Monday.... Should be enough to keep him out of mischief for a while.

I keep peeking into the nursery and seeing the :crib: there, it's strange to think there will be a little person in there one day soon! And to think that next month I'll be someone's Mummy!! :headspin:


----------



## soon2b6

Hi all, I never get time these day to come on here it seems!! I dont mean to miss anyones news so I apologise in advance if I do :flower:
Polaris, awwww he is lovely, I could eat him up, lol.
Marleys Im really pleased about Andrew being home, great news!!
Csunshine, Totally fantastic news I wish you all the best.
Maybe, I think thats the lowest I ever heard of!!! good news.
Vicky the clone idea is inspired, love it.

Holly is doing well, she has her appointment at the hospital in early Dec for the heart murmur, I will be relieved when we know a little more about that. She is still getting a little colic (when will it end arrggghhhhhh, lol) but less than before, so thats good.


----------



## Meerkat

Hi Soonie

Nice to see you again hon. Glad to hear Holly is doing well x


----------



## franny_k

Hello all - VERY long time no chat but it just seems that time runs away with me and then sooooo much happens! Such a lot to catch up on...

Polaris- aaaaaawwwwwwwww!!! Fab news - congratulations! And what a little corker!
Marleys- am over the moon that Andrew is home with you. Fantastic, sending much love to all three of you xx
Csunshine - welcome back! Again, fantastic news on your BFP xxx
Maybe - glad your results are reassuring. I worried about mine too and then had low results which put our minds at rest a bit
Vicky and Meerkat - how exciting, all the new furniture and the sorting out of the nursery. We found a pram we really liked, decided to get it as it had £100 off only to find that it had sold out but we've got plenty of time so not too miffed!
Hello soon! Sorry that Holly has colic but pleased that she's doing well. Hope you get reassuring news with the appt in Dec.

My news? I feel ENORMOUS! People can't believe that I have three months still to go and make some bloody shocking comments at times! At my 25 week MW appt I was told that I was measuring spot on and there was nothing to worry about- so I'm trying not to! Been feeling a bit dizzy past few days so have signed myself off work for a couple of days and got a drs appt for tomorrow morning. Am due to finish work in 6 weeks but am really struggling - I'm not even in 3rd tri yet! Anyone else struggle this early on?

Anyway, hope all is well with everyone and that I get to come on here a bit more now. Oh, and LO is moving all the time which feels amazing but OH not felt him/ her yet probably because my placenta is anterior. But I don't understand how he can't because sometimes the kicks are so hard IT HURTS!

xxx


----------



## soon2b6

Franny, if your OH is anything like mine he just never had the patience to sit and wait to feel the kicks!! Anterior placentas do cushion the blows somewhat, glad to hear your baby is kicking the hell out of you anyway,lol.
I felt huge as of about 24 weeks, you will be due routine blood tests very shortly if I remember right, so the doc may do a test for anemia, if you are anemic, sorting that out can be massively helpful. Hope you feel more comfortable soon.


----------



## _Vicky_

Maybe - wow that is low - how old are you? I was pleased with my 3700 and 4800 lol

Frannyk - booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo need I say more? I am running out of room already at 27 weeks lol. They are both really deciding I dont need my lungs to be any bigger than five pence pieces or so it feels haha. Am very pd off about the weight gain its at least 2.5 stone now and have gained 6 inches round my hips booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I keep telling myself its ok its ok its ok but god I cant wait to get back down the gym lol. 

This week we can actually see the boys kick now which is amazing and oh has started feeling them now and its lovely to see his face!!!!

I hope you are all well today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## franny_k

Just been to docs this morning and my blood pressure is slightly raised (been feeling dizzy and have swollen ankles). I'm to rest at least until the end of the week and go back on Friday for blood pressure check again. Oh well, This Morning here I come!

Vicky - it must be amazing to see kicks. Today when I was reading my magazine resting it on my bump I felt a sharp kick and the mag flew up into the air! If it's a boy my OH Is going to be so proud! Just like his dad (who USED to be quite good at footy, although my dad would prefer it if he was a rugby player!)

Soon - you have described my OH perfectly! The other night he put his hand on my bump for 30 seconds and then when he could't feel anything said he wasn't going to try again until I was 30 weeks! He he!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies thank you so much for the lovely welcome back!

I spoke with the nurse yesterday and had my first hcg levels drawn and then again tomorrow after work so fxd that they go up like they are supposed to! She also spoke to the Dr and he has put me on 50mil progesterone suppositories twice daily instead of the last time 25mil twice daily so hopefully that makes the difference! I have my first scan scheduled for Dec. 2nd YEAH! I guess that will make me about 7wks!

I will come back here in a while and check on you all again so glad you all are getting kicked. LOL It's so great to hear that you all are still doing well!


----------



## Seity

franny and soon, I usually wait till my LO is being extra active and then have my OH put his hand on my belly, that way he doesn't have to be very patient. But I think you're right, about 30 seconds (at most) is as much time as my husband is willing to wait.

Good luck with the hcg levels Csunshine - hopefully the extra progesterone does the trick.


----------



## maybebaby3

hi all! am soooooooooo glad it's friday! had such a stressful day at work 2day. i am planning 2 work either up 2 my due date or the week b4 so that i get my maternity pay when the baby is actually here rather than b4 as i only get 18wks paid. we shall see. i worked til my due date when i had dylan and with erin i stopped a week before my due date. i may go back 4 a week or 2 after the easter holidays. have applied 4 a job in a school nearer 2 home so fingers crossed! don't think my boss was 2 impressed 2 hear that!

hope u r all fine xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

I am going back to the ttc side again but I will return here oneday! Bloods back from hcg levels went from 38 down to 8 so af should be here nurse called this a chemical :cry:


----------



## polaris

Csunshine013 said:


> I am going back to the ttc side again but I will return here oneday! Bloods back from hcg levels went from 38 down to 8 so af should be here nurse called this a chemical :cry:

So so sorry to hear that, such a disappointment after getting the positive test. I'm sure it will happen soon for you. :hug:


----------



## franny_k

Csunshine013 said:


> I am going back to the ttc side again but I will return here oneday! Bloods back from hcg levels went from 38 down to 8 so af should be here nurse called this a chemical :cry:

Oh love, I'm so so sorry. I had a chemical before my current BFP. Hoping that you're back here very soon xx:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

aww i'm so sorry csunshine! hope 2 see u back in here soon :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

I'm so sorry to hear that csunshine, I hope you're back with us soon :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Mind if I join you ladies here?


----------



## Meerkat

Csunshine013 said:


> I am going back to the ttc side again but I will return here oneday! Bloods back from hcg levels went from 38 down to 8 so af should be here nurse called this a chemical :cry:

So sorry to hear that :hugs:, hope it happens for you soon hon. Sending lots of :dust: your way and wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Meerkat

meldmac said:


> Mind if I join you ladies here?

:hi: Hi Meldmac and welcome x


----------



## maybebaby3

hi meldmac congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## avabear73

Welcome meldmac :)


----------



## meldmac

How is everyone today?


----------



## avabear73

We're getting there ... Finlay picked up his first cold last week (and it was a doozy) but he's much better now. Still got a cough but much, much better. It really wasn't fun watching him splutter and choke ... glad it's nearly over.

I was into my work yesterday and sorted out my return date ... 17 May!! Yahoo!! Lots more time with Finlay, am really pleased. Plus they're going to look into my request to reduce my hours a little bit, fingers crossed on that one, my boss doesn't see any major issues with it (as my employer is currently looking to cut costs anyway).

Finlay seems to have come out of his cold, straight into a growth spurt. Last two nights he's fed every two hours, and today he's been feeding a lot. I am very tired LOL.

So meldmac, how are you feeling? First tri can be exhausting, do you have much morning sickness or anything?


----------



## Seity

Csunshine - so sorry to read your news.

Meldmac - Welcome! :wave:

Wow avabear - It sounds like I'll be back at work before you will and I've still got 4 months before my boy is born. It nice that you'll have so much time with Finlay.


----------



## avabear73

Seity - things will be a little bit tight but I figure that I'll never get the chance to have this time again so we can make do for a few months. I'm going back on 12 April officially, but am taking leftover holidays from 2009 and a couple of weeks of 2010, and tagging that on to the end of my leave, so I won't actually go back till mid May. Since I was signed off in June with high BP, I'll only be a few weeks short of a full year off, but I'm hoping that the next 6 months go a bit slower than the last 6!!!


----------



## Seity

I'm hoping to take 8 weeks off, but it may only be 6 before I have to go back to work. A year seems like forever.


----------



## meldmac

I'm doing ok, really tired though. No real ms yet but been feeling a bit nauseous off and on. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## maybebaby3

ok thanks. nausea has worn off in the main part. am still waiting 2 bloom though. am soooooooooo spotty at the moment! 

i am hoping 2 take a year off. i was thinking about 2yrs but i think money is going 2 be 2 tight as i only get 18wks paid maternity leave.

off 2 bath erin now. xxx


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies how you all keeping?

Welcome Meldmac and congrats on your BFP wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months.

I'm on 9 months mat leave back in 6 months on May 19th!! It's going so fast and I still haven't sorted out childcare arrangements!

My little pumpkin in 3 months old today and has turned into the cutest smiley chuckling little bundle. I'm bringing her back home to Ireland next weekend to meet all her cousins and family I cannot wait to introduce her to them!! 

How are all your pregnancies progressing?


----------



## Seity

Hi tilly, look how cute your little girl is! You family in Ireland is just going to love seeing her. 
Everything's going smooth as can be for me. I head down to Alabama on Monday to spend the week with my husband's parents for Thanksgiving. It's going to be such a great trip and I'll get to show off my tiny baby bump too. Tonight I get to help coach ice hockey to some women that are new to the game. :happydance: I miss being on the ice. I'll probably just help out with the skating drills and off ice stuff and clear off the ice once the pucks come out, just to be safe. But I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## meldmac

:hi: ladies hope you are all doing well!

Well I'm not feeling very pregnant at the moment, getting me a bit worried but hope it's just me being paranoid.


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm sure all is well meldmac. symptoms tend 2 come and go!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi everyone

Glad you're all well. Had my scan on Weds (34 weeks) and the placenta has moved back up out of the way. :baby: is estimated to be 7.7lbs at birth. :thumbup: I'm happy with that! I've been told they will start sweeping at 38 weeks and if that doesn't work I've been booked in to be induced the day after my EDD. Eeek

I finished work on Friday and they were all so lovely, we went out for a lovely lunch and I was spoiled rotten with gifts, flowers, soft toys and a huge hamper of baby gifts; nappies, wipes, lotions and potions etc

I had my first NCT antenatal class today which was really good and I'm so glad we booked it. Even DH thought it was good and on a windy day like today windsurfing is normally all he can think about! I'm feeling more informed re pain releif options etc. 

But with all that happening this week, the thing that stands out in my mind the most is the letter I had from my surgery asking me to go in for the swine flu jab next Thursday. I really don't know what to do. I asked 2 of the girls on the course if they've had it and they said they've both refused it. And one of them works in the hospital... I really don't know what to do for the best :shrug:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
sorry i've been missing in action for a bit. Everything is going great here, but i'm having to get used to doing stuff one handed because thomas is quite a snuggly baby who gets lonely if you put him down! He's also a hungry little man so a lot of my time is spent feeding him. I truly didn't realize how time consuming breast feeding would be but i have to say i love it.

Meerkat - can't believe how close it is coming for you now! great news that the placenta has shifted.

Meldmac - congrats on your pregnancy, i hope you have a healthy and happy nine months.

Seity - wow you sound like you are really sailing through the pregnancy!

Tillymum - I know what you mean - i am not back in work till next september and i am already dreading it! I can't bring myself to even think about childcare yet. Avabear - yes time is flying by for me too, i can't believe thomas is four weeks old tomorrow!

Ellie- how are things going with you?

hope everyone else is well.


----------



## maybebaby3

had swine flu vaccine 2day. hope i have done the right thing.


----------



## ellie

hi guys :wave:
how's everyone doing ?

congrats again to polaris, hope you and thomas are settling in well! 
and great to hear that andrew is home - hoping he's happy!

seity, happy thanksgiving and enjoy the ice hockey! i remember going to a game once when visiting california, I was a bit drunk :blush: but I remember it being really exciting!

:wave: meldmac, congratulations, hope you're feeling okay, my symptoms were quite wierd in 1st tri, coming and going and changing every day! i didn't actually get sick but I did get very nauseous for a couple of weeks.

soon2b i hope holly keeps getting stronger :hugs:

ava, finlay sounds like he's doing great, and till may is a lovely break to have with him :) i'm already dreading going back next september!

wow tillly can't quite believe she's 3 months already - where does the time go .... have a fab time in ireland! hope the weather calms down a bit by then, are you flying or ferry-ing?

so sorry csunshine :hugs: hope you'll be back very soon.

ahh, the swine flu dilemma ... I got a letter last week (!) and put it in the bin, I had already decided not to have it but certainly at this stage I felt there was no point (read it takes about 3 weeks to get antibodies into you, so it wouldn't be of any use to baby by then! also have been around loads of people who've been believed to have it and I've been fine) but it's a very personal decision really ...

well, I am very very fed up at the moment :rofl: ... edd was 3 days ago, although I've now decided that I don't agree with the date :rofl: by LMP it would've been yesterday, but my cycles before were a bit longer so I reckon my actual edd would be around this weekend! However - seems the medics don't listen to this :shrug: and I was very upset after seeing a midwife yesterday who started talking about transferring me to the hospital for induction, but they will try up to 3 sweeps first. I know getting my LO here is the main thing, but I so wanted to avoid any medical interference for us and really really didn't want to go to the hospital as it just terrifies me and it's horrible there :cry: I'm trying everything I can to get things moving in the meantime .... pineapple, papaya, lots of curries and spicy stuff, walking, bouncing, yoga, acupressure, evening primrose oil, having reflexology tomorrow ... trying not to worry about it but it's stressing me now ... help :cry: agreed to a sweep on sunday in desparation ...


----------



## Seity

Good luck ellie, hopefully your LO cooperates and you don't need to induce.
I got the H1N1 shot and I know it was the right choice for me.


----------



## maybebaby3

ellie - hope LO decides 2 make an appearance soon!!!


----------



## polaris

Hi Ellie, sending loads of labour vibes your way. I was dreading having to be induced as I was convinced my dates were wrong and I would go over. Hope that your LO makes an appearance soon. The one thing I would say though is that when baby is here, you probably just won't care any more how it happened, I was so upset at first about having to have a c-section, it's still not what I would have wanted, but you know what, it doesn't matter really. I'm not making light of your feelings because I was exactly the same, I bawled my eyes out at a midwife appointment in 2nd trimester because they wouldn't change my EDD and I was sure I would have to be induced!


----------



## ellie

thanks polaris, yeah i know afterwards i won't care, but im so upset at the thought of maybe having to go back to the hospital after we've spent so much time at the birth centre and preparing for a gentle natural arrival into the world, i just cant bear the thought of it (and frankly that hospital terrifies me and i just dont want to inflict that kind of stress on my baby) - so hurry up baby! having reflexology later - can't hurt and you never know it might help!

Hope everyone else is okay :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Ugh, Ellie hope your LO decides to come in the next couple of days. I second Polaris, the way Finlay arrived was really not the way I would have chosen but when he came I was just so relieved he was OK and here, that I didn't care. But I know that's not really much consolation just now ... sending lots and lots of labour dust that baby comes of it's own accord, and that a sweep is the only medical intervention you'll need :dust:


----------



## ellie

hope finlay is settling in well, bet you can't wait for xmas - wow there are so many mums now on this thread, a ready made bf support group heheh!
been having some pains this morning (although they've eased off now, humph) and a bit of pink/brownish stuff (sorry!) not mucousy though, but hoping its a sign that something is starting to move at least!


----------



## polaris

ellie said:


> hope finlay is settling in well, bet you can't wait for xmas - wow there are so many mums now on this thread, a ready made bf support group heheh!
> been having some pains this morning (although they've eased off now, humph) and a bit of pink/brownish stuff (sorry!) not mucousy though, but hoping its a sign that something is starting to move at least!

Ooh sounds promising! Hope it is the start of something. Just noticed your name choices, gorgeous names, I really liked the name Tara for a girl but OH hated it.


----------



## polaris

Just thought I'd share a few more recent photos of my beautiful little boy!

He's getting so big now, I was at a breast feeding support group today and there was a woman there with a 6 day old baby, she was so tiny - it's hard to believe that Thomas was actually even smaller than that just a few short weeks ago! He's now 8 lb 13 oz, :happydance::happydance:.
 



Attached Files:







2 weeks old - playing on playmat.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









4 weeks old.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Freyasmum

He's gorgeous Polaris!!

Just thought I'd pop in to say hi. I've always thought I should be hanging out in this thread, but somehow never have. Maybe because when I've poked my nose in before it seemed you all were so much further along than me, and had been 'hanging out' together for such a long time I felt a bit like I was intruding?
Silly, but I think that's it.
If I get some time this arvo I'm going to make it my mission to read back thru some of this (although I'm not even going to attempt ALL of it!!) and get to know you all.

I'll be back. :)


----------



## polaris

Hey Freyasmum, welcome to the thread!
I actually think one of the nice things about it is that people are at all different stages. Can't believe you are nearly 20 weeks already! How is teh pregnancy going for you so far?


----------



## Freyasmum

Pregnancy has been fine so far. No real drama.
Pretty much the same as last time, except that my belly has expanded a lot earlier. Last time I didn't need to wear preggie jeans until around 30 weeks, but I've been in them for about 3 weeks already this time round!!!
At this rate they'll need to break a wall down to get me out of the house when I go into labour. :rofl:


----------



## ellie

aaw thanks polaris, Tara is about the only one we agreed on ages ago! Still not sure about the boys' names, but hopefully we'll find out what decision we have to make fairly soon!
Still been having the odd pain today, especially in my back (ow), and more brown discharge, guess it's some sort of pre-labour thing. Rang the birth centre and they were less than helpful, don't even think she was listening really! just told me to take paracetemol and if not progressed by tomorrow go in for the sweep as arranged. Guess it might be more likely to have an effect if my body's started gearing up at least? In the meantime - popped into my nephew's 5th birthday party (knights & dragons themed) earlier which was fun, blew up balloons in the hope that might help too :rofl:
Thomas is gorgeous - lil chunker :)

:wave: freyasmum, glad to hear things are going okay even if you'll soon be unable to get through doors :) I love the name Freya too!


----------



## Meerkat

Hi lovely ladies, hope you're all well. I've been off work for one week and what a week it was. I think I am now officially a lady that lunches. I am supposed to be a lady that shops and gets organised for my forthcoming child... But there's been no time so far this week with all the socialising!!

Ellie - Hope LO comes along soon. :thumbup: I am due to be induced the day after EDD so I understand exactly what you mean. 

Pol - Thomas is gorgeous, is he really a month old? I can't believe it either!!

Freyasmum - Hiya, glad to hear all is well. Dont worry about being further behind than some of us, there are ladies who are right at the very beginning and that's great. I love that we're all at different stages.


----------



## polaris

Meerkat said:


> Hi lovely ladies, hope you're all well. I've been off work for one week and what a week it was. I think I am now officially a lady that lunches. I am supposed to be a lady that shops and gets organised for my forthcoming child... But there's been no time so far this week with all the socialising!!

:rofl: Brilliant, that gave me a giggle. I reckon you should just enjoy it!


----------



## ellie

its kind of nice being a lady of leisure isn't it!! although not sure how long I could stand it (unless we suddenly came into tons of £££) :rofl: funny how the last bit of pregnancy becomes a social whirl!
few pains during the night but still nothing really - off for the sweep in a bit - wish us luck ladies .....
just curious meerkat - why are they inducing you so soon after edd? i've read loads of comments on here about people being induced before or on edd - just not sure why - is there a reason? does it depend on the area? as it seems like i'm the odd one fighting against having it! (although ... its starting to seem more appealing as the days drag on.....)


----------



## maybebaby3

polaris - lovely pics

ellie - hope it's not long b4 LO arrives

haven't felt any real movements and am not really that big considering this is the 3rd 1 am having. am starting 2 get paranoid something is wrong. my 20wk scan is not til 17th dec.


----------



## polaris

maybebaby3 said:


> polaris - lovely pics
> 
> ellie - hope it's not long b4 LO arrives
> 
> haven't felt any real movements and am not really that big considering this is the 3rd 1 am having. am starting 2 get paranoid something is wrong. my 20wk scan is not til 17th dec.

I'm sure everything is fine - it's hard not to worry though when you don't really have any symptoms anymore but you're not feeling movements yet. It's still early to be feeling anything and would depend on the position of the baby, placenta, etc. whether or not you felt anything at this stage, so try not to worry about it.


----------



## ellie

i'm sure all will be fine, it varies so much doesn't it. and might it depend on where your placenta is this time too? :hugs:

ohhh soo disappointed! she couldn't do the sweep ... said although my cervix is central (thats good isnt it?) its' still 'thick and closed' (not so good?) booked in for another attempt on tues, after that i can either opt for another one on thurs or book in for an induction on fri (which will mean transferring back to another hospital) or possibly both ... since then i've been leaking brown discharge (sorry!) like before you get a period, and having loads of pains in my back ... feeling so fed up now! :cry: isnt it awful how powerless you feel in this situation?
aaagh, moan moan moan! i bet the mums on here have already forgotten this bit of hte pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Sorry they couldn't do the sweep Ellie. Hope the discharge and pains are a good sign though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Scooby1962

Hi ladies, well I'm 47 and just found out I'm pregnant with my 4th child!! No man mind as he's decided he wants nothing to do with me. His loss!!

Would love to find a bump buddy local to me in Street, Somerset, England for support.

Scoobs


----------



## avabear73

Hi Scooby and welcome ... this is a lovely group of ladies, all at different stages - if I need common sense this is always my first port of call!

ellie - am thinking about you, fingers crossed LO decides he/she wants to arrive soon. I never had that bit of pregnancy because I was induced at 37 weeks (then c-section because induction wasn't working and finlay was going into distress) - I must say though that I'm not the most patient of people so I don't envy you. More labour dust for you :dust:

maybe - this baby might be reserving it's energy to keep you up later on ... hope the next few weeks go by nice and quick for you :hugs:


Anyway here is some Christmas cheer (courtesy of Finlay) for you all .... Merry Christmas


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks for your reassurance girls!!!

ava wot a cute clip!!! made me smile!


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies! Just back from a long weekend in Ireland where Chloe had her first holiday and got to meet all her cousins and family.

Ellie - Wow any day now, hope he/she doesn't keep you waiting much longer and hope all goes smoothly. The pains sound promising.

Meerkat - congrats on being on mat leave, sounds like you are having fun!

Ava - love the Finlay Christmas card.... are you getting excited already for his first Christmas? We hope to get our tree this weekend....and I already have her Christmas outfit!

Polaris - Thomas has grown so much, he's gorgeous.

Maybe - Hopefully you will feel movement soon, 17wks is still early x

Soobie, congrats on pregnancy


----------



## maybebaby3

hi tilly welcome back! i bet chloe loved being the centre of attention on holiday!!!

am just back from a concert with the kids in my school choir. it started raining a bit and was in the open air so i was getting a bit worried about my keyboard amp and laptop but thankfully it was just a few drops. they did well, poor things they r only 5-7yr olds! tomorrow we have another concert. what a busy week!!! hope everyone is fine.

ellie i hope baby is either here or comes soon!!!


----------



## Truman

Hi guys, I'm back, been hanging around for a couple of weeks but didn't like to post ... too soon.... anyway it;s really nice to see everyone is ok.... I wonder how is ellie?? she brought me here first time round, it is so excited all these new babies (and happy stories yey!!):happydance:

It is still early days for me I know, been here before I am still worried but got scan on Tues 8th so fingers crossed.


----------



## polaris

Great to see you back Trman, not long to wait now till scan, hope tuesday goes well for you


----------



## _Vicky_

Well hellloo everyone - its been ages since I posted I hope you are all well. 

LOVE THAT 

wELCOME BACK Truman - good luck for your scan x
Sending lots of come on baby dust Ellie xx
Maybe baby - I didnt feel anthing until 20 weeks and I have two wrigglers so was panicking a bit.
Hi Scooby - welcome who needs men anyway xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
AVA I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am good but feeling sooo uncomfortable now - had another scan two weeks ago and BOTH babies are big booooooooo - so doing well pretty much anything is hard work. Cant even walk the stairs without getting out of breath so feeling pretty low and kind of disabled - go dthat sounds pathetics doesnt it lol

I have finally got huge - took this pic on sunday after a waddle with the dogs so excuse the no makeup manky clothes look lol. God I am showing every lb of my three stone weight gain boooooooooooooooo.

https://www.labradorforums.co.uk/modules/Photo_Gallery/albums/Ruby1/29_Nov.sized.jpg

We have another scan in two weeks then its every two weeks after that - blimey getting close now. We finished the nursery and everything is ready as my sis had hers at 32 weeks so I wanted to be done by 30 weeks just in case.

LORD that was waffly wasnt it sorry


----------



## ellie

hi guys :wave:
looking good vicky!

just a quicky really ... had my baby boy Kalden on Monday ... long story which i'll post when i get chance, but basically it started off okay, but there was TONS of meconium in my waters so had to go to the hospital ... became more and more hellish (still don't know why, not sure if he was in an awkward position) but after 24 hours and an epidural I was rushed to theatre for a crash section where they (apparently) got him out in 3 minutes, he was 'cold' and blue and rushed to SCBU, I didn't even get to see him till 11am on Tuesday (and that after having a massive freakout and breakdown on the ward) - he's doing great, but still in there as he's not keen on feeding and they need to give him time to build up his strength. So I'm home now (hospital was doing my head in and I was feeling okay physically), really really hard him not being here but can't wait to see him later ... however, now OH is in bed sniffing and feeling sorry for himself (!!!) so I have to try and get someone to take me to the hospital! I know he needs to feel well and obviously can't go into the hospital feeling ill but I can't help but feel a bit impatient with it today! men!!!
anyway ... I'm having my moments of feeling really low and tearful about how it all happened, mostly trying to stay positive that he's here and doing well and will be home soon ... keep everything crossed for him ladies :flower:

anyway, here he is - getting stronger every day (one each from Monday 40 minutes after birth taken by OH, Tuesday, Weds and yesterday after we got to bath him!)


----------



## _Vicky_

OOHHHH lots and lots and lots of hugs to you my lovely - wish I was closer I would take you xxxxxxxxx

CONGRATULATIONS on your arrival sending lots of speedy healthy vibes to your LO xxx


----------



## ellie

aww thanks :) think I just made OH feel guilty so he's getting up to take me there then doing an online shop heheh

just realised the pics didn't post? try again:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01254.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0









DSC01258.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC01323.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC01295.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## polaris

Wow ellie he is absolutely gorgeous. it's sad that the birth was so stressful and difficult for you both but you'll soon have him home with you and forgetall about it because you won't have time to think! He looks like he's smiling in the first photo!! :happydance:


----------



## tillymum

Wow congrats Ellie he is just adorable and welcome to the world little Kalden:happydance:

Sounds like you had a traumatic birth experience but thankfully it all ended well, how long does he have to stay in hospital? what was his weight?
Hopefully you will get him home soon. :hugs:. 
I'm in Cardiff if you need a lift!

Welcome back Truman - congrats on your BFP and hope your scan goes well.

Vicky - nice bump, you look fab!


----------



## avabear73

tilly - Bet Chloe had a ball meeting your folks (and vice versa). As for Christmas, I am quite excited, putting decorations up this weekend which is early for us, usually with it just being the two of us the tinsel is up for about a week :rofl: Finlay will probably be mesmerised by the lights though!! 

maybe - that sounds really cute though. Glad the rain stayed (mostly) off for you :)

Truman - great to see you back here, will be thinking of you on Tuesday, keep us posted :hugs:

Vicky - you look great, awesome bump! :baby: :baby:

ellie - sorry things were so difficult :( But massive congratulations and well done on the arrival of Kalden. I know how horrible it is in hospital when you're not with your LO ... I had a meltdown too :hugs: I felt much better as soon as I was home. Sending lots of :dust: for Kalden, hopefully he'll be home soon. And love the photos btw, he's a sweetie - love his fantastic head of hair!!



Little Finlay update ... he's piling on the beef now, he's almost a stone (and he feels every single ounce of it when I lift him LOL). He's really filling out now and he's charming everybody. Well, except me because since yesterday evening he's had the sum total of 8 hours sleep. Ugh. I've now realised he may be teething, so have put gel on his gums, and he promptly fell asleep, so fingers crossed. We've got a night out tonight - just a meal - and he's coming with us to make feeding easier, so that should be fun. Depressingly we had tickets to a show on Sunday but because he's not sleeping very well, we don't think we can go (he won't settle for anyone else) and we can't get the tickets sold so that's £70 down the toilet ... ugh.

Right now he's finally asleep, time for housework. Yippee.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Congratulations Ellie! He looks gorgeous.

Sorry I haven't been around, but I've been keeping the Preemie thread more updated. The telly documentary is probably not going to be aired until next summer, it's on BBC3 called "The Seven Ages of Pregnancy" and may now be in a series with other "Seven Ages" docus.


----------



## Truman

Ellie congratulations on the birth of Kalden, sorry you had such a traumatic time. Glad everything is settling down now. He is gorgeous well worth the wait me thinks!

Marleysgirl, glad to see everything is going ok with Andrew, I bet he is soooo tiny. Great news now you have him home lots of love and hugs.

Thanks to Polaris, avabear, tillymum and Vicky for you kind words of support. It means a lot to me and OH. Will let you know how I get on.:friends:


----------



## soon2b6

Ellie, That sounds a pretty scary birth, Im so glad yore both doing well, Congratulations!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

wow ellie that must've been frightning! thank god he is here safe and sound in the end. he is gorgeous! congrats! 

truman congrats on the pregnancy and hope your scan goes well.

hope u r all well and enoying the weekend :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Thanks for the update Marleys, will definitely be looking out for it :)


----------



## avabear73

Good luck today, Truman :hugs: :flower: :baby:


----------



## Truman

Hi guys, great news, we had the scan today and at first little bean was fast asleep... till the sonographer started pushing and shaking.... anyway all is well, I am 13 weeks. Nuchal scan looked good just got to wait for blood results to come back. But for now we are really happy this stage is over. OH half cried when she pointed out heart beat, it was such a relief for both of us, now we just have to tell everyone!!.:happydance: 

Will try to post a picture later... yey, soooooooooo happy!


----------



## avabear73

Oh congratulations! So happy for you both :hugs: :happydance:

Have lots of fun spreading the news!! :thumbup:


----------



## _Vicky_

whoop whoop whoop Truman yay yay yay!!!!!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

I hope you are all well ladies - I am in a really weird place today - I have done everything christmas prepared and baby stuff all done - even down to hospital bags packed. I suppose now I have nothing to think about apart from babies arrival so my mind is now fully focused on that - my sis had hers at 32 weeks and I am 31+2 so in my head I have always had 32 weeks in my head. So I am scared lol I am scared they will be early and poorly so have been reading the premature section like a maniac for the last few days and trying to prepare myself. AARRGGHHHHHH - someone slap me heheheheh


----------



## ellie

Congrats Truman! it's an amazing moment isn't it - now you can tell the world :happydance: wonder if your baby will be as lazy as mine was heheh (he certainly isn't now!)
could be soon then vicky - wahey! it is a strange limbo to be in though ....

well i'm now home with Kalden after a few days staying at the SCBU with him - they were suggesting we should have stayed in tonight, but we all wanted to come home! hes been declared very well, we've now been breastfeeding for nearly 2 days with only one bottle top up overnight, and we seem to be getting the hang of it a bit better ... now he's being very inquisitive about being home in a new environment!
right, he's stirring again - best dash ...


----------



## Truman

Thanks, Ellie glad everything is going well.

Wow, Vicky... twins how fantastic, I have heard they usually come a little early. Do you know what you are having are the identical can't remember if you said there was a lot to read over the last couple of months/weeks.

Thanks to everyone else it is great to be here. I'm loving it:wohoo:

Here's to a happy six months. I like this forum, get upset and worried when I go on the others.:nope:


----------



## _Vicky_

Truman said:


> Wow, Vicky... twins how fantastic, I have heard they usually come a little early. Do you know what you are having are the identical can't remember if you said there was a lot to read over the last couple of months/weeks.

They are two boys di di twins (two sacs and two placentas) so more than likely fraternal but there is a smalll chance that they are identical and the egg just split really early (now for the science bit) if the egg splits in first few days you get two placentas and sacs, between 3-7 days ish you get one placenta two sacs or vice versa, 7-10 days mo mo twins (one placenta one sac) and later than 10 days you get conjoined twins. We wont know unless we get them dna tested but if they have different colour eyes or hair then we will know they are frats - sorry was that a bit of a detailed answer heheh OMG I AM A TWIN GEEK

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Seity

I always wondered about that Vicky, so thanks for the detail.


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Truman, so delighted for you that everything is good. Enjoy telling everyone the news!!

Vicky - hope the twins hold out another little bit longer. But even if they are early the outcomes now are so good for preemie babies. I was visiting my sister in law and her twin girls yesterday, they are 8 or 9 months now and they are a handful!! Twins are very exciting though!


----------



## _Vicky_

Seity said:


> I always wondered about that Vicky, so thanks for the detail.

Its amazing how much they dont know about multiples tbh twins are a relative walk in the park but when it gets to triples and more eekkkk - a bit scary too lol but hey ho I am trying to go with the flow.


----------



## _Vicky_

polaris said:


> Vicky - hope the twins hold out another little bit longer. But even if they are early the outcomes now are so good for preemie babies. I was visiting my sister in law and her twin girls yesterday, they are 8 or 9 months now and they are a handful!! Twins are very exciting though!

I feel better today thank you - I ordered myself an outfit for christmas day yesterday - A MATERNITY CATSUIT FFS hahahahahahahaha nooo dont panic I bought a big sparkly cardigan type thing to go over the top - just the thought of no zips and waist band was really appealing and its sleeveless so basically a big pair of trousers that comes over your boobs hahahaha. It may never ever see the light of day but hey ho it might look ok.

I THINK I worked out why the boys were moving all day yesterday - I have run out of decaffenated coffee and had a cup of leaded yesterday morning OMG hehehe and the same today - must pop to tesco later my ribs cant take it again.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tillymum

Congrats Truman, I'm sure it's a huge relief seeing your LO moving on the scan, be sure to post your scan pics, and have fun telling everyone.:happydance:

Ellie glad to hear Kalden is home and feeding well, hope you are getting some sleep.

Vicky - interesting info re twins, I have identical twin nephews who shared same sack and placenta they were both 6lbs 11oz. Hope your boys are kinder to your ribs today and have no plans of making an early appearance!! 

Ava we put our tree up on Sunday....and bought coloured flashing lights for Chloe....we were so excited to see her reaction, which was only mild interest verging on boredom - tv seems alot more interesting to her:dohh:! It fell down last night so I have to decorate it again today! Oh and I have the cutest outfit for her for Christmas from Next cant wait.


----------



## avabear73

LOL Tilly! We have a tiny fibre optic tree and Finlay was quite mesmerised! As for outfits we got a really cute reindeer all-in-one from Tesco (also got one from Mothercare but it's a tiny bit big, should be perfect in time for Christmas) - I'll be taking his Christmas pics later so will post some on FB. He looks so cute in the suit!


----------



## Truman

Hi everyone, had a couple of problems loading the picture..... check out my avatar!!

Hope the attachment works. I can't stop looking at him/her. So happy.



:happydance:


----------



## Seity

Nice picture Truman!


----------



## polaris

Woohoo Truman, i remember that feeling! Had to keep staring at the scan pic to convince myself it was real! Won't be too long till you have a little baby to stare at all day! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## avabear73

I have tears in my eyes reading your post Truman ... brings back fantastic memories! Lovely pic, and what a great Christmas pressie for you both. Did you have lots of fun telling everyone?


----------



## tillymum

What a clear scan picture, just amazing, congrats again


----------



## maybebaby3

lovely pic truman! i have my 20wk scan next wednesday! really looking 4ward 2 it!

ellie - glad u r all home safe and sound!

we put up christmas tree on saturday, erin tskes great delight in trying 2 get the chocs off it so have moved them 2 the top bit of the tree! lol She has also ripped baby Jesus out of the crib!!! have 2 go on a search 4 him every now and then. Dylan was never like that!!!


----------



## Truman

Thanks everybody, yes it was great telling everyone... went to a works xmas drinks get together with work providers tonight. I didn't need to tell all 90 people there as it appears the people I work with were quite happy to spread the news on my behalf lol... glad it wasn't a secret. My Manager made me laugh when she introduced me to one of her contacts and said "This is Jayne, she is going to have a baby in our office" .... I do hope not!!!:haha:


----------



## Seity

Truman said:


> Thanks everybody, yes it was great telling everyone... went to a works xmas drinks get together with work providers tonight. I didn't need to tell all 90 people there as it appears the people I work with were quite happy to spread the news on my behalf lol... glad it wasn't a secret. My Manager made me laugh when she introduced me to one of her contacts and said "This is Jayne, she is going to have a baby in our office" .... I do hope not!!!:haha:

That's too funny. I've been to a number of parties at various friend's houses and they're all super excited to introduce me as their pregnant friend because they've all decided that nobody can tell unless it's pointed out to them and everyone needs to know. LOL


----------



## Truman

I was just wondering when everyone felt the baby move for the first time. I live on tender hooks everyday and can't wait to feel movement. I have thought about a doppler but I think that would only make me worse.

Second scan is booked for 25 Jan but got a letter today saying I have to go in to see doctor on 12th!!:confused:


----------



## angelas

hi im soo glad i found this site, was feeling bit out of it as im 35 ! ! and expecting baby no 4, my oldest will be 17 in feb ! ! i dont feel or act old, it is other peoples comments that worry me , starting to get stressed bout being older this time :( x


----------



## polaris

angelas said:


> hi im soo glad i found this site, was feeling bit out of it as im 35 ! ! and expecting baby no 4, my oldest will be 17 in feb ! ! i dont feel or act old, it is other peoples comments that worry me , starting to get stressed bout being older this time :( x

Congrats on your pregnancy, when are you due? Just try to ignore other people, 35 is not old at all, don't get stressed out about it. What ages are your other children, is there a big gap before no 4? Sometimes people just make comments to have something to say and they don't seem to think that they are being rude or overly personal.


----------



## tillymum

Truman said:


> I was just wondering when everyone felt the baby move for the first time. I live on tender hooks everyday and can't wait to feel movement. :

Truman I felt Chloes first movements at 17weeks, which is relatively early can be as late as 24wks. It is just the most amazing feeling in the world!

Welcome Angelas congrats of your pregnancy.


----------



## Meerkat

Hi all

Apologies for not popping by for so long. I've not had a minute to myself since I started this maternity leave malarky. I had more time to post when I was at work!!

I hope everyone is well and I see there has has been plenty of good news since I last came by...

Congratulations Ellie, Kalden is gorgeous! You must be so proud :happydance::happydance:

Truman - Wonderful news hon, I'm soooo pleased for you x :hugs:

Fab pic Vicky, you look great! Glad to hear the twins are doing well.

Got my first sweep on Weds, so that should be something to look forward to... eek


----------



## Truman

Hi, guys. Hope everyone is feeling ok. Welcome Angelas your not old I'm 40 lol, when this baby is born I will be 41, my daughther will be 20 and my son will be 16... OMG I AM OLD ....

Meerkat, why are you having a sweep? do they not leave you to full term anymore? Both my children were born at 42 weeks, DD was a natural labour but had to be dragged out with forcepts and I had to be induced with DS he wasn't coming out for love nor money..!:rofl:

Anyway, I have been referred to the obstetrician. Apparently, I will be undergoing glucose testing has anyone else had this?


----------



## Meerkat

Truman said:


> Meerkat, why are you having a sweep? do they not leave you to full term anymore? Both my children were born at 42 weeks, DD was a natural labour but had to be dragged out with forcepts and I had to be induced with DS he wasn't coming out for love nor money..!:rofl:

Hi Truman, the hospital consider me to be high risk at aged 40, they reckon my old persons scaggy placenta may stop working after 40 weeks so they're starting sweeps this week to try to move things along before then. And I'm booked in to be induced the day after my EDD if the :baby: hasn't arrived by then.

Can't say I'm too thrilled about it, everyone keeps telling me how awful it is to be induced. Even the obstetrician! So that's nice then! :nope: I'm trying not to dwell on it. :ignore:

How did you get on with being induced? Was it ok? Tell me something nice about it please... :cry:


----------



## polaris

Hi Meerkat,
good to see you again, glad to hear you are making the most of your maternity leave, make sure you get some time to just chill and take it easy too though as there's not much of that once the little one arrives, lol! 

I've no personal experience with induction, but the one thing I would say is that for me I was just so happy that baby was here safely that I honestly didn't care that I hadn't had the childbirth experience that I had hoped for. 

My sister-in-law was induced at 37 weeks with the twins and she had a very easy delivery, she went in at 8 a.m., was in active labour by 11 a.m. and the twins were born by 8 p.m. that evening. She had an epidural as the contractions were very painful but generally a very good experience.


----------



## maybebaby3

i have my 20wk scan on thursday. my son wants 2 come with me. i think he thinks he's going to actually see the baby as something other than black and white grainy images. i hope he's not disapppointed! end of term is next tuesday. can't wait. am fed up of teaching kids xmas carols all day! lol!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so ladies I'm back again. I'm not leaving for at least 9 months!

I have an early scan on Jan 5th and Dr has me taking a baby aspirin and using the progesterone suppositories. 

Look how far you all have come! You all are almost finished. WOW love the scan pics ladies!


----------



## polaris

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so ladies I'm back again. I'm not leaving for at least 9 months!
> 
> I have an early scan on Jan 5th and Dr has me taking a baby aspirin and using the progesterone suppositories.
> 
> Look how far you all have come! You all are almost finished. WOW love the scan pics ladies!

Huge congratulations! I'm so pleased for you. You really deserve this! Looking forward to hearing about your early scan, I have a really good feeling for you this time round.


----------



## Truman

[/QUOTE]Hi Truman, the hospital consider me to be high risk at aged 40, they reckon my old persons scaggy placenta may stop working after 40 weeks so they're starting sweeps this week to try to move things along before then. And I'm booked in to be induced the day after my EDD if the :baby: hasn't arrived by then.

Can't say I'm too thrilled about it, everyone keeps telling me how awful it is to be induced. Even the obstetrician! So that's nice then! :nope: I'm trying not to dwell on it. :ignore:

How did you get on with being induced? Was it ok? Tell me something nice about it please... :cry:[/QUOTE]

Hi Meerkat, being induced isn't that bad,honestly. I went in to hospital at 12noon and at 2pm they gave me whatever drug it is start the contractions. I remember my waters didn't break on their own so this 12 year old doctor had to do it (only joking but he was very young....) Anyway, Daniel was delivered at 9pm. 

So in the scheme of things it was a pretty quick labour and I guess that is what everyone talks about. You don't feel as "in control" ..... lol as if you ever could!!

Anyway, unlike natural labour which builds up gradually and you work your way through each contraction at an inspecified pace, being induced starts your contractions off and progresses the labour quicker so the contractions builds up quickly and the time between contractions is shorter. With dd it was approx 36 hours from first contraction to delivery (not fun)! So, if I was to be induced again I wouldn't mind. But.... I would ask for a pethadine jab sooner and not be a martyr and try to be tough waiting till the end lol :rofl:

What I really want to say is please don't worry, you will be fine and in the end you will have a beautiful baby in your arms and you will forget everything else in a heartbeat.:hugs:


----------



## HappyJacky

HI

I hope it is OK to join now, this thread is really long and there's been birth's and everything. :happydance:

I live in the South East of England and I'm 8 weeks and 5 days (I think) but since I've not yet had a dating scan I'm not sure. I'm 42 and this is my fist :BFP: I though the NHS would treat me as a 'special needs' case, but apparently not. 

Seems odd to be expecting when everyone around my age has teenagers or grown up kids; also my neice (18) is 20 weeks, so her babies aunty/unlce will be 3 months younger than them!? but nice to have someone else in the family to share this with. It would also be nice to have some one/two ++ my age too.

Any other older mum's to be in the first trimester? Can we chat on here or should we start a new group?

Jx


----------



## polaris

Hi HappyJacky,
congratulations on your pregnancy, had you been TTC for long? 
I know this thread is long but I hope you are not put off by that and you are very welcome to join, don't feel like you have to read back through the previous pages, LOL. By rights, us who have had our babies do not really belong here because it is in the Pregnancy section, but it is such a nice thread that you cannot get rid of us!

How are you finding the pregnancy so far?


----------



## Seity

Welcome back Csunshine! It's good to see you.
:wave: HappyJacky - I remember when I first joined this thread and now I'm starting 3rd tri! Seems like it's been ages to get to this point. It's nice that there's a mix of 1st time mom's and those who've been there before in this group.


----------



## _Vicky_

helloo all - welcome back CSunsine and Happyjacky xxxxx

All is good here nearly 33 weeks now so am hoping the boys will carry on cooking for a bit yet. Had a scan yesterday and all is ok BP a bit on the high side at 130/80 (was 90/60 at booking in) so I have to go to my mw every week for monitoring boooooooo not the deaded PE I hope eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk

I cant believe its christmas next week eekkkkkkk


----------



## avabear73

CSunshine - fantastic to see you back here :hugs: Sending you :dust:

Happyjacky - welcome :) We're all at different stages but it's a lovely mix of ladies, as Pol says don't feel you have to "catch up" just jump in :)

angelas - did I say hello to you already? I can't remember :blush: My brains are all over the place! Anyway - welcome :)


And our news ... Finlay was weighed today and is now 14lb 8oz :thumbup: He's almost ready for solids which I'm gutted about because I feel it's the beginning of the end of the BFing ... and it's been incredible. But I'm going to carry on with the BFing for as long as I can, he loves it and so do I, ideally I'd like to exclusively BF until 6 months (just another couple of weeks - OMG) and carry on BFing along with solids at least until 1 year. Weaning is going to be a really bittersweet experience for me, I'm looking forward to him trying new things but I was looking at the weaning stuff today in Mothercare and I was nearly crying ... good grief I need to get a grip! LOL!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh thank you my lovely golden ladies for such a wonderful welcome back!

Siety and Vicky you two have come such a long way! So glad your both doing so well! Vicky be careful with the high blood presure it's nothing to mess with so do exactly what your MW says! Ok I'll quit being the Mom that we all can be. LOL

Polaris you little one is already almost ready to share with you his first Christmas how exciting!

Avabear thanks for the welcome! I know just what you mean, but this is the first of many mile stones in Fin's life that will make you cry. I BF DD until she was 13months old just the mornings and evenings in the later months. 

Ok so afm nothing new to report just impatiently waiting my early scan Jan 5th which seems to take forever but in reality it's only 20 days. :dohh: 

Hope your all well will check back later on you all

Oh almost forgot Welcome HappyJacky! I love you avatar! Penguins are my sisters favorite thing in the whole world. So very cute!


----------



## _Vicky_

Csunshine013 said:


> Vicky be careful with the high blood presure it's nothing to mess with so do exactly what your MW says! Ok I'll quit being the Mom that we all can be. LOL

ohh god i know PE can be fatal for babies and me eekk something NOT to mess with indeed. PE is more likely in multiples and the over 35 lol so buggered on both counts. I have been reading up and there isnt much you can do about it if it does hit though but have been reading up symptoms and am on red alert for headaches that wont go, blurry vision and sight sensitivity - no protein in my urine so thats good. Fingers crossed for me girls - on the plus side I am over 32 weeks so even if they did have to deliver now it wouldnt be fun but my sisters were born at 32 weeks and are now thriving so not deperately premature eh. xxxxxx


----------



## angelas

avabear73 said:


> CSunshine - fantastic to see you back here :hugs: Sending you :dust:
> 
> Happyjacky - welcome :) We're all at different stages but it's a lovely mix of ladies, as Pol says don't feel you have to "catch up" just jump in :)
> 
> angelas - did I say hello to you already? I can't remember :blush: My brains are all over the place! Anyway - welcome :)
> 
> 
> And our news ... Finlay was weighed today and is now 14lb 8oz :thumbup: He's almost ready for solids which I'm gutted about because I feel it's the beginning of the end of the BFing ... and it's been incredible. But I'm going to carry on with the BFing for as long as I can, he loves it and so do I, ideally I'd like to exclusively BF until 6 months (just another couple of weeks - OMG) and carry on BFing along with solids at least until 1 year. Weaning is going to be a really bittersweet experience for me, I'm looking forward to him trying new things but I was looking at the weaning stuff today in Mothercare and I was nearly crying ... good grief I need to get a grip! LOL!

hi thanxs, :D not quite sure how to do this site, used to bebo, trying hard tho, be good to talk x x


----------



## angelas

tillymum said:


> Truman I felt Chloes first movements at 17weeks, which is relatively early can be as late as 24wks. It is just the most amazing feeling in the world!
> 
> Welcome Angelas congrats of your pregnancy.

thanxs :D, not sure how to reply , im used to bebo, but trying hard lol x x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hello to new faces and older ones - *Truman* Congratulations! Hope all goes well :)

I'm still lurking around, though I'm mainly in the Baby Club, hovering between the BF & FF forums (Andrew was being topped up with formula but I'm now pumping enough EBM) and I'm even dipping a toe into the Weaning threads!


----------



## Csunshine013

_Vicky_ said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Vicky be careful with the high blood presure it's nothing to mess with so do exactly what your MW says! Ok I'll quit being the Mom that we all can be. LOL
> 
> ohh god i know PE can be fatal for babies and me eekk something NOT to mess with indeed. PE is more likely in multiples and the over 35 lol so buggered on both counts. I have been reading up and there isnt much you can do about it if it does hit though but have been reading up symptoms and am on red alert for headaches that wont go, blurry vision and sight sensitivity - no protein in my urine so thats good. Fingers crossed for me girls - on the plus side I am over 32 weeks so even if they did have to deliver now it wouldnt be fun but my sisters were born at 32 weeks and are now thriving so not deperately premature eh. xxxxxxClick to expand...

I have no doubt that you will be fine, just make sure you know the signs and you take good care of yourself! I can wait another 8 wks or so to meet the boys. LOL:hugs:


----------



## Meerkat

Hi all, hope everyone is well x

Polaris/Truman - Thanks for your positive words about induction and Truman for your experiences. The bit about the 12 year old made me laugh a lot :haha: You asked about the glucose testing, I had that too. I think they like to be extra vigilant with us grannies when it comes to testing for gestational diabetes. My test results were normal and from what I can work out that seems to be the case for most women. So try not to worry. When is your test?

Maybe - How are you feeling about the scan? Are you going to find out the sex?


CSunshine - Lovely to see you back, hope you're feeling ok x

Happyjacky/Angelas - Welcome to the grannies! I think it's great that new ladies are joining the thread and keeping it going. Seems like only yesterday that I was here in my first tri and now I'm 2 weeks from my due date. Everyone here is so lovely and will make you feel really welcome.

Hi Seity and Vicky - Hope you're both well and Vicky not long now til we meet the little ones. Can you still recognise which of them is moving?

Hi Ava and Marleys - Nice to see you popping in still and glad to hear you're both well. You must be extra excited about Christmas this year x

Saw MW today and the baby isn't ready to go anywhere yet so looks like I'm likely to go straight through til my induction on 29th!


----------



## maybebaby3

aww meerkat it won't be long now! b4 u know it ur baby will be here!

had my scan. was going 2 stay team yellow but caved at last mo as my dh wanted 2 know and he's been having a rough time at work lately so thought it'd cheer him up. also we took our son with us and he wanted 2 know 2! it was a last min decision as the hospital have just changed their policy. b4 now they wouldnt tell you the sex. anyway mother's intuition proved right 4 the 3rd time and we are on team blue!!!


----------



## tillymum

Maybe - Yay it's a boy how exciting :happydance: Your mothers intuition is a lot better than mine. Both DH and I were convinced we were having a boy (didn't find out) and got quite a surprise (a good surprise though) when Chloe was born, we had a boy's name picked out but no girls name we were that convinced!! Though from the moment we saw her we wouldn't change her for the world!

Welcome back Csunshine and huge congrats :happydance: I'm crossing everything for you[-o&lt; - also just noticed your due date of August 22nd was Chloe's due date too. 

Meerkat - ohh time is ticking not long to go, hope you are not too uncomfortable and hope you are taking it easy! Are you getting much BH contractions? I had an induction my only advice is if they put you on the drip on delivery suite get an epidural as the contractions come quick and are intense. I had the epidural done before they started the drip and it was great.

Ava - well done on Finlay reaching a stone -honestly he is just cutest little man!

Welcome happyjacky congrats on your pregnancy. 

Hope all the pregnant ladies are keeping well and taking it easy!!

Only 8 days to Christmas and still so much to do!!


----------



## Csunshine013

I knew there was a reason I wanted to return here so quickly!!!! You ladies are just lovely! You make me feel welcome and loved. LOL well welcomed anyway


This is my second August due date so trying not to dwell on that and just look to the future and can't wait for my early scan 19 days now. WOOO HOOO!

Meerkat don't worry about induction I had that with my DD and sure it's uncomfortable but really not horrible. Try and relax and enjoy your birth! :hugs: Can't wait to see pics!

Tilly when was she born, did you go over or were you early?

Hello to all the other ladies that I've missed will check back soon.


----------



## Truman

Hi everybody, isn't it just great, welcome to Csunshine and Happyjacky, I agree this is the best thread on bnb. Nice to see everyone is happy. One more day at work yey... then don't go back till 4th Jan :happydance:

I can't believe it is almorst Christmas, this time last year oh and I had just decided to try for a baby. We agreed I would finish my pill this month (Dec) and we would start :sex: with a mission in mind in January ... and here we are lol .

Ava congratulations on Finlay gaining the weight you will have to post some pictures.... would love to see them.

Did I ever tell you guys my oh weighed 11.13 ........... (OMG) enough said me thinks. :rofl:

Maybebaby, congratulations I can't wait for my scan I want to know and would love another boy, but oh is not so sure he likes the idea of the suprise. Will see what happens nearer the time scan is booked for 25 Jan.

Polaris I hope you have a wonderful 1st Christmas. It is such a magical time when they are young. 

Well enough waffle that's me for another day. Night Night and take care.


----------



## firsttimemumm

Hello.....feel like I am intruding on close friends here but just wanted to say Hi.

I am 34 and pregnant with my first, it is nice to hear so many lovely stories about happy and healthy mummies (and mum's to be!!!). Am hoping my age won't be an issue but can't help but worry.


----------



## Seity

Welcome firsttimemumm! I'm 36 and this is my first. I don't think age is an issue at all. I feel I'm still rather young to be honest.


----------



## Csunshine013

Well I have made it to 5wks! YEAH now only two more until my scan!!


Hello firsttimemumm welcome and no your not old at all! This thread is for more mature mums and mums to be. LOL


I am so nervous everytime I go to the loo thinking it will be over and it hasn't been and my @@'s are more tender so I know that is a good sign too. I am ready for bed and it's only 1:45pm here :dohh: I still have massive amount of Christmas shopping to do :dohh: When will I find the time?????


Hope your all well and are more preparred for Christmas than me!:hugs:


----------



## Truman

Hi firsttimemumm and welcome. Your not intruding the more the merrier as you can see we all like it here. You are right about the happy thread, apparently I can move to 2nd tri from tomorrow...... but not so sure.

Oh, and you not old I am 40 lol :headspin:


----------



## firsttimemumm

Thanks everyone!!!!!

I don't feel that I am old at all but have had a few comments (not meant in a bad way) that made me think....

It's nice to see all of you chatting and supporting each other.

I *think* the morning sickness has more or less gone now - which is great! Good timing for Christmas day as I am cooking for both my and DH's parents. I am so excited as we are going to tell them Christmas morning - I say 'tell them', I have just wrapped 2 'Grandparent's Boasting Book' photo albums up with a scan pic in each!!! Can't wait to see their faces, my Dad has given up thinking that DH and I will ever have children (my DH and I have een together for 14 years - met at school).

Looking forward to spreading the good news!

Hope you are all really well and enjoying your 9 months!


----------



## Meerkat

tillymum said:


> Meerkat - ohh time is ticking not long to go, hope you are not too uncomfortable and hope you are taking it easy! Are you getting much BH contractions? I had an induction my only advice is if they put you on the drip on delivery suite get an epidural as the contractions come quick and are intense. I had the epidural done before they started the drip and it was great

Thank you for the advice I will defo see if I can get an epi before the contractions get too much, I hadn't thought of that before, it's good advice thank you x I haven't had any BH at all yet! :nope: Did you? 

Maybe - Congratulations on team blue, a little boy, how exciting. I can't wait to meet and find out whether mine's blue or pink now. Nine months is a long time waiting!!

Firsttimemum - :hi: Hi and welcome. I think its lovely that you're giving the grandparents a scan pic each for Christmas. I bet they'll be over the moon, you can't get a better pressie than a new grandchild can you!

Hope everyone is well. Had my last MW appointment today, all is calm down there so I'm not expecting any action until I go to be induced next Tuesday. Counting down the sleeps now.. :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Good luck Meerkat! I was induced and it wasn't that bad, cause I'm back here again. :dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

good luck with the induction meerkat!


----------



## Truman

Hi everybody just in case I don't get the chance I just wanted to wish you all a very happy christmas and a fantastic new year.

Good luck next week Meerkat can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## maybebaby3

same to you truman! happy christmas 2 all of u girls and your families :hugs:


----------



## polaris

I can't believe it's Christmas eve! Happy Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks everyone I'm so ecxcited I can't tell you. 
Have a wonderful Christmas all xxx


----------



## tillymum

Happy Christmas everyone :happydance:

Good luck on Tuesday Meerkat, hope all goes well and the induction is quick looking forward to hearing your news!


----------



## Csunshine013

Happy Holidays and a Very Merry Christmas to you all!

Hope you have a wonderful holiday!

Meerkat can't wait to hear about your little one!


----------



## avabear73

Happy Christmas Eve everyone :) :flower:

Now to play catch up (again ... LOL)

CSunshine - hope everything is well with you - not long now till your scan, I'll be thinking of you :)

Vicky - how's the BP?

Marleys - fab that you're expressing enough for Andrew now! I bet he's growing at a ridiculous rate now, he was good with the weight gain right from the start IIRC :)

Meerkat - you have no idea how excited I am LOL. I am up when I should be in bed .. why I hear you ask ... I'm tracking Santa on the Norad site, it's fabulous! Have to go to bed soon though, he's in France and he won't come if we're up :rofl: But I bet you're even more excited, just a few days to go, will be thinking of you! :hugs:

Maybe - a boy, fantastic :blue: We thought all along that baby was a girl, and we were really surprised when Finlay was born! But TBH it just seems right for us to have a boy, and I've now decided I want a house full of them, I think I must be mad LOL.

Tilly - thanks, we wanted him to be 14lb by Christmas but he got two colds so didn't put on much weight for a few weeks or he'd have been 14lb by the end of November. He's doing so well and even if I do say so myself he is so CUTE in his reindeer suit!!!

Truman - I have loads of pics on Facebook, if you're on there, drop me a PM :)

firsttimemumm - welcome! Don't feel like you are intruding, this is a lovely thread and we're always happy to have new faces :) I agree with Seity - I don't feel my age either! Try not to worry - just relax and enjoy your pregnancy :hugs: Your story sounds much like ours - we'd been together for 16 years when I fell pregnant, and not one person expected us to ever have a baby and they were overjoyed! Have fun tomorrow!



As I speak Santa is in continental europe - better get to bed, have left out the carrots, some chocolate fingers and magners LOL.

Merry Christmas everyone :)


----------



## maybebaby3

hi girls! hope u had a lovely christmas! poor dylan was ill. he opened his presents and then proceeded 2 vomit all over the sofa. poor little man didnt start feeling better til 7pm so christmas day was somewhat tainted. erin had a great time tho! he is much better 2day and we r off 2 my parents 4 boxing day lunch when DH gets out of work. have a brilliant day and i hope santa brought u all u asked 4 yesterday and most of all a large helping of peace and happiness xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

Morning ladies - Happy Boxing day!!!!!!!!

Ava - BP is fine yay 110/75 which is upon booking (90/60) but not enough to cause any concern.
Maybe - ohhh noo poor Dylan - glad he is feeling better today xxxx

I feel really funny today a real sense of heaviness eekkk. I am hoping its to do with too much food yesterday and a rubbish nights sleep (dog ate loads of things she shouldnt while out yesterday morning thanks to the local chinese takeaway dumping all their leftover food over the field ggrrr) soo I had a whiney dog needing to go out in the garden all night booooooooooooooooo. Sooo am hoping its this and not anything starting eekkk.

On a brighter note tomorrow is the magic 34 weeks - this is most common time for twin delivery and also their 'goal' for you as babies (all things being well) wouldnt need special care for breathing by this time. How scary that it could be anytime - although I feel that we have been on 'anytime now'duty since 32 weeks tbh 'sigh' am feeling huge now and cant even bend over anymore BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Sorry bit of a feeling sorry for myself day today - need some more chocolate and will be fine xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Meerkat

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas Day x

Ava, so glad to hear the little man is doing so well. Love that you were tracking Santa's progress, hope he liked his Magners! If it didnt give me heartburn I'd be up for a glass of that myself!! I've got to the point where I'm ready for a bevvy, I've got a fridge full of champers ready to celebrate the new arrival!

Vicky, I had that same heavy feeling a couple of days ago but then the next day it was all back to normal again. How exciting that the little babies could be coming any day now. Keep us updated won't you x

Hugs for everyone, i'm feeling all emotional today. Wonder if it means anything... :winkwink:


----------



## _Vicky_

Thanks Meerkat - oohh all emotional? I have had a few days like that.

I feel better in myself today but kind of like I have had enough now - everything hurts and I want to run againhehehehehehe

Ohhh well I shouldnt moan as its 34 weeks today yay which was the goal the consultant had for us so yay!!!

Hope you ladies are all doing well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seity

Congrats on 34 weeks Vicky!!


----------



## Truman

Hi guys. Glad everyone is ok.

Just wanted to wish Meerkat all the best today if lil one isn't here already (noticed you haven't posted for a couple of day!!)

Got appointment with MW today wonder if she will listen for the HB.. hope so still needing reassurance unfortunately, but OH is worried about that as well god love him!


----------



## Truman

Hi guys. I am so happy today. Went to see midwife today everything is absolutely fine. Heard the HB loud and clear and I haven't put on the weight I lost because of MS. I am measuring 18 weeks lol but she said everyone is different and in a couple of weeks everthing should even out. AND.... to top it all when I got home I had received the letter we've been waiting for with the results of the blood tests it says 1 in 3900 so I am low risk.

Wish I could have a drink I feel like celebrating for the first time in a long time :happydance:!

Hope everyone else had a good day.

Jx


----------



## Seity

That's great news Truman! I have my GD test tomorrow. 3 hours of sitting and waiting around, whee! Hopefully all is well and I don't have to watch my eating. I'm in a great mood today because my 29 week picture clearly shows that I've finally popped and have a belly to show off. :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Meerkat hope you had a lovley delivery and can't wait to hear about it and the lovely little one as well!

Truman what lovely new! Have your friends drink one for you. LOL 

Siety very nice proper bump now YEAH! 

afm just counting down until next Tuesday and my scan. WOOO HOOO getting excited as I have made this far and keep feeling pg at least. LOL :dohh:

Hope your all well!


----------



## Truman

Thanks Seity & Csun. Seity you should post a picture of your bump I love looking at them on the "bumps" forum can't wait to have something to take a picture of that's not just fat lol!! Stupid question what is a GD test?

CSun enjoy the scan next week and don't forget to post your picture(s). 

I have an appointment with the Obstiatrician on 12th Jan I hope we have another scan, apparently I have been transferred because in my notes it says "referral to consultant to check patient is 40" ... had to laugh ... do you think I should take my birth certificate to prove it :rofl: !


----------



## Seity

Truman said:


> Stupid question what is a GD test?

It's a good question. Stands for gestational diabetes.

I put this bump progress picture together earlier today for fun.
 



Attached Files:







bump_progress.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## firsttimemumm

Truman said:


> Thanks Seity & Csun. Seity you should post a picture of your bump I love looking at them on the "bumps" forum can't wait to have something to take a picture of that's not just fat lol!!

Ha ha!!! I am the same...... I was just looking at the bump forums and thinking...."Mmmmm, it will be a while before I post anything on there! :rofl:

I hope you all had a great Christmas, it was lovely sharing our news, both sets of parents were really pleased...my Dad couldn't stop crying which started me off! 

Meercat...I hope all went well, your bundle of joy should be here now! :baby:

Csunshine, enjoy your scan next week. :dance:

Everyone, thanks for making me feel so welcome! :hi:

I am having a bad day today, have got my second cold in 3 weeks and it's a bad one! :cry: Been trying to find out if there is ANYTHING I can take to relieve it - I am supposed to be cooking for 13 tomorrow night to celebrate New Years Eve, I feel terrible because I am not looking forward to it at the minute! Am hoping to wake up tomorrow feeling much better!


----------



## Truman

Seity, cool pics I nearly a slim as you when I was 12 (I dream of those days when I'm trying to put my sock on in morning I am a size 18-20 now and very glad of an excuse not to diet for a few months). I also have to have the GD test although I didn't realise it takes 3hours OMG! Do they do it around 29 weeks then?


Firstime, sorry to hear you have another cold I guess its that time of year. I have Olbus oil on a tissue inside my pillowcase to help me sleep when I am sniffly but I don't think we can really take anything else. I went to the doctors today because my lips are so sore and inflamed and he just said "it's probably a vitiminB12 deficiency just use vasline or something"..... I am taking Pregnacare+ everyday so I think he thinks I was wasting his time but everytime I eat somthing it stings like crazy and I can't open my mouth properly... Think OH wishes I was like this more often - keeps me quiet and I can't wittle at him!

We are having a New Years Eve party tomorrow it has been organised for quite a long time, 15 people are coming plus the 3 of us and my sons friend. I got a bottle of Bucks Fizz today so I can celebrate at midnight whooooooo hooooooooooo!! I can have 1 glass!. Best part will be all the party food,all I can say is it's a bad idea going shopping when you are hungry... I bought enough to feed an army!


----------



## maybebaby3

firsttime - hope u r feeling better soon. i am cooking 4 10 2moro. still need 2 go and get the stuff tho!!!

vicky - congrats on reaching the 34wk mark.

meerkat - hope all is well and baby is here!!!

csunshine - i bet u must be really looking 4ward 2 the scan!!!

truman - enjoy your new year's bash!!!

seity - love the bump pics. i keep meaning 2 take some but never end up doing them!


----------



## Seity

Truman - I had to take a 1 hour glucose test last week. They do it around 26-28 weeks here for everyone. I failed the 1 hour test, so got to take the longer one, which is apparently not that uncommon and most women go on to pass the 3 hour one. I'm so tired right now from having to get up early for it, but should get the results in a day or so.
Good luck with your party!

Meerkat -hoping all is well.

Firsttime - You could try a saline nasal rinse or spend some time breathing steam. You're nearing the end of 1st trimester, so midwife might approve some of the over the counter cold meds. There were a few I took with my recent cold that are considered safe when pregnant.

Csun - Good luck with your scan!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies I have passed another mile stone today! My last 2 pregnancies have ended prior to today! WOOO HOOO!

yes I am getting so darn excited!

Siety you were a skinny mini before you got preggors! Not me I have quite a bit of meat on my bones. I did wear a size 10 US when I met DH and have been happily gaining since then :dohh: I promised my DH that after the baby gets here I will use my treadmill that he bought me three years ago. LOL I just crave carbs!

We are just staying home me DH and DD and having a wii tourney! I will make some munches but nothing much because on Christmas Dh didn't eat hardly anything I made for snacks! I guess if he wants it he can make it:thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

i like your way of thinking csunshine! lol! congrats on your milestone!!!


----------



## Truman

Congrats Csun, it's great isn't it.


----------



## EmMill

_ Am okay to say hi here ..

I am 30 years old !!


xXx _


----------



## _Vicky_

helloooo ladies - sorry about not responding to all your posts but...........

I just posted this in third tri 

Well the last 24 hours have been interesting - so based on the following what do you think? Something or nothing?

- MW yesterday Fynn (T1) is really far down now
- Sams head isnt jammed in my ribs now so can only assume Fynn has moved down and left him more room.
- Everytime he moves it hurts!!!!
- BH tightenings a few times overnight
- I am feeling soo much pressure when I stand its ridiculous
- Slight back ache this afternoon
- Period like cramps on and off all day
- Pains all up and down thighs (like when Fynn was transverse and killing my hips)
- no leaking or plug loss at all yet


Sooooooooooooooo what do you think? Imminent or weeks to go?

This is the third tri thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...002-take-your-bets-please-here-come-boys.html


----------



## _Vicky_

hellooo and welcome EmMill

CSunshine - WHOOP WHOOP YAY YAY YAY


----------



## EmMill

_thank you 

did you have a good xmas ? 

xXx _



https://i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx183/O-Chase/NewYear.gif


----------



## Truman

Hi Em and welcome, you are ok despite the title we aren't all grannies, only me lol! (oppss shouldn't jest ... I have a 19 year old daughter who has a "VERY" serious boyfriend ha!).

Vicky, sound promising but I don't know (seems like a lifetime ago for me) but still exciting.... keep us updated. 

We had a karaoke night last night.... despite not drinking it was really good fun watching all the "Xfactor" potentials get with the swing, my son and his friend even has a go at a Bon Jovi number!.

Hope everyone had a good new years eve and here's :wine::wohoo: to a fantastic 2010 and lots of healthy happy babies. xxxx:hugs:


----------



## EmMill

if i had a child at 14 who also dropped on at 15 i would be a gran , that's disturbing lol 

sounds like you had a fun new year i was soo tired i never made it to 12 o clock lol 

although i did wake up at 2 am with family across the road having a 3 hour aruguement in the middle of the street 

Grrrrrrrr


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome em!

vicky - sounds exciting, keep us posted!!!

time flies doesn't it!!!?!!! i cant believe only have a couple more days off b4 going back to work. I'm not starting maternity leave til april 26th and that seems like ages away at the moment and we have no school holidays here until easter (we don't have a half term like in the uk) i want as much maternity pay after the baby comes rather than b4 so i will have 2 grin and bear it. thankfully after the easter hols i only have 2 go back 4 i think it's 2 weeks. new year's eve was good. my parents, in laws and our sisters came over and i cooked. we watched the fireworks from the window and then after a while at about 2am people left. erin was unsettled though so i didnt get 2 sleep til 4am when i gave her a shot of nurofen! trust both my kids 2 get ill over the holidays! am going 4 a facial 2day i think this is the 1st time in 2yrs! typically there r thunderstorms now that i have 2 go out! lol!


----------



## _Vicky_

well ladies I am STILL here booooooooooooooooooooooo - I was soo convinced they would be here by now I mean I am 35+1 ffs - will I be the first twin mum to go overdue in the history of the world? AARRGGHHHHHHHHHHHH - I know it sounds really silly but in my head they are overdue - we were expecting 32 weeks 34 if we were lucky but lord single pregnancy third trimesters are having their babies now and I am stressing that they are in there too long now - I am having placenta wearing out thoughts lol even though there are two placentas so they dont have to work twice as hard as identical twins but still. OMG HOW BAD DO I SOUND - keep cooking little boys as long as you need to xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Right vent over how is everyone? We still have had no snow at all - not one flake I think we must be the only place in the UK not to - very icy but no snow.

How is everyone doing the first day back to normaility? My first christmas in farrrr too many years that I was totally sober - I had two baileys lol (one christmas eve and one christmas day)

I had the mad idea to weigh myself this morning but then thought better of it - eekkkk am far too scared. Am feeling like a whale now even more now all the fitness DVDs are being advertised xxxxxxxxx


----------



## polaris

Happy new year everyone!

Vicky - I know it might not feel like it, but it's actually really good that the twins are still in there finishing off their development. My SIL was induced at 37+5 with her twins, she was huge by the end, but the girls are so healthy and are doing so well.


----------



## avabear73

Just popping in quickly to ask - any word of Meerkat? Anyone heard anything?


----------



## maybebaby3

no i was wondering the same!


----------



## Truman

Hey everyone, how's it going I check in everyday for news of Meerkat ... bet she is just too busy with lil one!

Well, don't know about you guys but it snowed all night, got up this morning and we had about 3/4 inches OH car slid all over the drive and they hadn't gritted the roads so he set off and came home (think it was more to make sure I didn't attempt to go in than because he couldn't get to work), anyway it has continued to snow all day and his tire tracks are totally covered expecting it to drop to -4 tonight!!! They sent everyone home from work at 11am anyway so glad i didn't bother even trying to get to work. Although i have to say daytime tv is diabolical!! Guess I have will have to play it by ear tomorrow.

Vicky keep cooking them babies.... the longer the better.

Hope everyone is ok, anyone else got any new?.


----------



## bear74

Hi
I'm new in this group but def qualify for an "older mum-to-be". I'm 35 and first baby!!

Hi everyone...

A question...do you think over 30's get more tired in pregnancy??


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so my internet connection failed me last night! :blush:

We had a wonderful scan! WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!
Dr could see little tadpole right away and said I was measuring 8wks :happydance::happydance: I even got to hear the babies heartbeat! :thumbup: It was 169 beats per minute. 

I am so excited and very pleased how everything went. LOL I also get another scan on Jan 18th at 10:45am so it wont be an afternoon ordeal!

I am still really can't believe everything that I saw yesterday, but Dr looked at me and said didn't I tell you to wait one cycle before ttc again and then laughed and said you know Vic I'm just giving you shit. LMFAO he was so funny. We are just doing what we have been doing he said he could prescribe me a blood thinner but thought that the aspirin was doing the job so we would just wait. 

So to make a long story short I'm on :cloud9:

Thanks to all you who checked up on me!:hugs:

So I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but will just as soon as I can!


----------



## polaris

Aw that's brilliant news csunshine!! So happy for you! It's such a lovely feeling to know that everything is going smoothly and you are growing a little baby!!!

Bear74 - welcome to the thread. I've already had my baby as you can see but I love this thread so I still pop in! It was my first pregnancy so nothing to compare it with, I was exhausted at times though. Even though I'm getting much less sleep now I don't have that awful crippling pregnancy tiredness where you just cannot do anything at all.


----------



## Truman

Hi everyone, and welcome Bear74. I am 40 and expecting my 3rd I am really tired all the time and can sleep for a couple hours after work/dinner everynight and still sleep for 8 hourswhen I go to bed. On saturday I went to bed at 9.30pm got up at 12.30pm Sunday and still had a 2 hour nap in the afternoon before going to bed again at 10.30 lol. So yes I am tired but I did have my children 20 and 15 years ago so I am a lot older now and it was so long ago i honestly can't remember whether i was tired or not!!!

Csunshine, that is great news congratulations again. I remember my 1st scan after the mmc. I was terrifed but when we saw lil bean, his/her heart beating away we both cried. Can't wait till 25th to see him again. Keep calling him him cause I would like a boy but I will be happy either way as long as he/she is healthy.

Whats the weather like where you guys are? it is still thick here and more snow is expected....! Didn't get to work till 10.15 this morning... blamed the snow but really i didn't get out of bed till 9am :rofl:


----------



## Seity

Hi Bear74, I'm 36 and this is my first. I haven't felt tired with the pregnancy, so I don't think that age has anything to do with it because some of the young kids seem to be a lot more tired than anything I've experienced. I'm a night owl, so I'm up till midnight/1 am and then up at 8 am for work every day. My husband sleeps a lot more than I do.

Csunshine -That's such excellent news on your scan! I was so in awe at my first scan because I just couldn't believe that it was for real. Like somehow all the pregnancy tests I keep taking up until then were lying.

Weather here since the new year started has been cold and snowy. Temp dropped like a rock when 2010 hit and has slowly been climbing back up. I think it may have been as warm as -4C during the day today!! Ok, -4 isn't very cold, when we get those lovely -degrees F that I cry a little inside. The southern California girl in me will never quite be comfortable with extreme cold and snow. I've lived here 15 years, so I don't expect I'll ever adjust.


----------



## Csunshine013

Siety I poas the day I went for my scan. LOL :blush:

Here is a pic of our scan.


----------



## bear74

Seity said:


> Hi Bear74, I'm 36 and this is my first. I haven't felt tired with the pregnancy, so I don't think that age has anything to do with it because some of the young kids seem to be a lot more tired than anything I've experienced. I'm a night owl, so I'm up till midnight/1 am and then up at 8 am for work every day. My husband sleeps a lot more than I do.
> 
> Csunshine -That's such excellent news on your scan! I was so in awe at my first scan because I just couldn't believe that it was for real. Like somehow all the pregnancy tests I keep taking up until then were lying.
> 
> Weather here since the new year started has been cold and snowy. Temp dropped like a rock when 2010 hit and has slowly been climbing back up. I think it may have been as warm as -4C during the day today!! Ok, -4 isn't very cold, when we get those lovely -degrees F that I cry a little inside. The southern California girl in me will never quite be comfortable with extreme cold and snow. I've lived here 15 years, so I don't expect I'll ever adjust.

Wow..you are doing well! It's probably more to do with fitness levels then lol I'm not the fitest person in the world plus I've had a bad back for 5 years and that puts a huge strain on me.

Thanks for the welcomes everyone


----------



## Seity

bear74 - Do you have a maternity belt? I hear they really help and if you have a bad back to begin with then it seems like a necessity. I'm considering buying one myself just because I can.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Evening All, just popping back in to catch up with all your news (which I won't quote as I'm feeling lazy). Fingers crossed for Meerkat's news, legs crossed for Vicky! Welcome to all the newbies, I was a first-time-Mum at 40 last summer with an extreme preemie who is doing stonkingly well now (started weaning today!)

*waves from the sidelines


----------



## tillymum

Just popping in to see if there is any news on Meerkat? looking forward to an update.

C-sunshine congrats on the scan how exciting.

Vicky waiting for an update soon from you too - hope you are not too uncomfortable :hugs:

Hi to the new ladies:wave: congrats on your pregnancies.


----------



## char63

Hi there,
Im also an older mum, I will be 36 when this 2nd baby is due in Sept. Im 6 weeks preg now, not really having any symptoms at all really, which is making me worry a bit.
But then again, I wouldnt be me if I wasnt worrying about something!!
Im gonna find out the sex this time, so I can buy the right colours in everyting, I cant wait to start shopping!!


----------



## bear74

Seity said:


> bear74 - Do you have a maternity belt? I hear they really help and if you have a bad back to begin with then it seems like a necessity. I'm considering buying one myself just because I can.

My physiotherapist said I couldn't have a maternity belt because of my short cervix, she said it might be more pressure.
I just have to do exercises which I'm really bad at remembering to do..plus my husband has to give me a massge every night (I don't forget about that lol).


----------



## bear74

char63 said:


> Hi there,
> Im also an older mum, I will be 36 when this 2nd baby is due in Sept. Im 6 weeks preg now, not really having any symptoms at all really, which is making me worry a bit.
> But then again, I wouldnt be me if I wasnt worrying about something!!
> Im gonna find out the sex this time, so I can buy the right colours in everyting, I cant wait to start shopping!!

I only really started having noticable symptoms at 6 weeks....and that was sickness so don't wish for that!!


----------



## char63

Ha ha, No, Im wanting THAT particular symptom, maybe just a nudge from babs, just to let me know he/she is there, that would be nice!!!


----------



## bear74

I didn't feel any flutters until around 16 weeks which is normal. Apart from my sickness oh and sore boobs there was nothing else.


----------



## Seity

bear74 said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> bear74 - Do you have a maternity belt? I hear they really help and if you have a bad back to begin with then it seems like a necessity. I'm considering buying one myself just because I can.
> 
> My physiotherapist said I couldn't have a maternity belt because of my short cervix, she said it might be more pressure.
> I just have to do exercises which I'm really bad at remembering to do..plus my husband has to give me a massge every night (I don't forget about that lol).Click to expand...

That seems backwards since I would expect the belt would help support the weight and relieve the pressure from the baby on your cervix. But I'm not a doctor, just using my common sense and logic for that assumption.


----------



## Seity

char63 said:


> Hi there,
> Im also an older mum, I will be 36 when this 2nd baby is due in Sept. Im 6 weeks preg now, not really having any symptoms at all really, which is making me worry a bit.
> But then again, I wouldnt be me if I wasnt worrying about something!!
> Im gonna find out the sex this time, so I can buy the right colours in everyting, I cant wait to start shopping!!

Hi, I'm 36 and this is my first. I didn't have any symptoms till I felt the baby moving at 17 weeks. I'd have probably worried if I hadn't bought a doppler at 9 weeks and been able to hear the baby's heart anytime that I wanted reassurance there actually was a baby in there.


----------



## char63

I will probably pur-chase one of those too, very re-assuring!!


----------



## bear74

Seity said:


> bear74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> bear74 - Do you have a maternity belt? I hear they really help and if you have a bad back to begin with then it seems like a necessity. I'm considering buying one myself just because I can.
> 
> My physiotherapist said I couldn't have a maternity belt because of my short cervix, she said it might be more pressure.
> I just have to do exercises which I'm really bad at remembering to do..plus my husband has to give me a massge every night (I don't forget about that lol).Click to expand...
> 
> That seems backwards since I would expect the belt would help support the weight and relieve the pressure from the baby on your cervix. But I'm not a doctor, just using my common sense and logic for that assumption.Click to expand...

I thought the same thing..but I guess she should know, I probably should've asked more questions.


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome bear and char. i havent been on here in a few days and there's so much 2 catch up on lol in all the threads! was back at work on thursday and am hating it! have so much pain under my right side of my ribs and have spd so not enjoying the joys of being a primary school teacher! still ages til maternity leave starts on 26th april!!! sorry 4 the rant!


----------



## Truman

Hey everybody, hope you're all ok and the weather is not getting you down to much. I am still on penicillin but feeling much better.

Went to see Day Breakers today with OH, it had quite a few jumpy moments and loud bangs and I felt bub moving round, think he was telling me he could hear the racket.. lol. 

This morning we watched a video on youtube of "baby moving in belly" OH was gobsmacked he said he couldn't wait.... mmmm, won't be saying that we he's getting kicked in the back in the middle of the night. Seriously, tho I can't wait!:happydance:


----------



## Shining Star

Hi everyone!

Not been on here for a while but I have just had a look through the thread and caught up! So, has anyone heard from Meercat? I bet she is having a lovely time with her new baby! 

Csunshine, congratulations on the scan. It's a lovely pic.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Meerkat

hi all, just wanted to say huge congratulations to everyone on all the new babies! 

Emily Nicole was born on 28 Dec weighing 7lb 12oz by c section. But I was kept in hospital for a week with suspected pre eclampsia. its all sorted now though and I'm back home but have been rubbish at getting anywhere near the internet. Sorry!

Hope everyone is well and I will log in again soon and read up on all that I've missed! Hugs and congrats to all xx


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh congratulations meerkat- yay for your scan csunshine

Hi to everyone sorry I cant seem to open another window to reply to all the posts I hope you are all well.

We had a bit of a weekend of it - thurs I had MW and mentioned a change in movement for the babies I thought they had swapped a bit as I was feeling sam a LOT more than Fynn and its always been the other way round. She said she really couldnt tell as palpating twins is a nightmare so just get to hospital if I was concerned. Anyway fri morning came I felt Fynn at about 7am then nothing - by 9am I was concerned and did all the prodding laying and eating drinking and nothing soooo called hospital and oh and off we went. They put us on the monitor and all was fine - little wiggly boys all good yay. BUT my bp had shot up (and it had been fine the day before at mw check) and I had protein EEEKKKKKKK. SO THEY ADMITTED ME - I had to do a 24 hour urine check and 4 hourly bp check. All was fine and settled so I came home saturday. Phew Fynn was obviously looking out for his mum as I felt fine and had I not gone in for movement concerns then who knows eh.

Anyway today was our scheduled scan and consultant appointment and THEY HAVE BOOKED ME IN FOR INDUCTION - next wed 20th Jan. Its standard apparently at 38 weeks with twins but as my BP is a bit raised then they want to do it soon. 

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo in 8 days I will have my boys EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## polaris

Huge congratulations Meerkat, I love the name, hope that all is going well so far. Know exactly what you mean about not getting online, I totally went off the radar for the first week or two, it's normal!! Would love to see a photo though when you get some breathing space.

Wow Vicky, not long now till you meet the twins. So exciting! And brilliant that you didn't go early on them after all!! Glad that the BP settled down for now, sounds like a stressful couple of days.


----------



## Truman

Yey.... congratulations Meerkat. Glad you and Emily are doing well. When you get settled we would love to see a picture. Everyone has been asking about you.

Vicky, well.... not long now. I bet you can't wait. Keep us updated cause you never know the lil ones might decide to make an appearance on their own!

Hope everyone is ok and doing well.

We went to see Obstetrician today she was lovely and we got to listen to bubs heartbeat again (never get tired of that)! 

On another note work have arranged a weekend trip to London leaving Friday morning 21 May (my EDD is 14/06), they plan to go out around London, ride the eye and finish with dinner and drinks/clubbing etc., so I declined. I am not sure anyone is really going to want an 8 month pregnant women with them spoiling the fun and we would have to share twin rooms as well!. I wasn't that bothered about the trip but what does annoy me is that I have been told that if I don't go I have to either work or take the Friday off as holiday/unpaid, the thing is if everyone from the office is going I think it is unreasonable to expect me to work on my own in the building and on the other hand I think it is unfair that I have to use a day of my holiday when everyone gets the day off for nothing and a trip to London all expenses paid. Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## tillymum

Huge congrats Meekat :happydance: - such a lovely name! Good to see you back - hope motherhood is treating you well and the lack of sleep isn't too hard. How was your induction?

Vicky - Glad you are feeling better, sounds like you had a bit of an ordeal but glad to hear all is well, and wow you'll have the boys in your arms very soon! Keep us posted!

Truman - I don't think you are being unreasonable, they can't expect you to go to London 8mths pregnant! Call in sick that day - you've got the perfect excuse!


----------



## polaris

Truman said:


> Yey.... congratulations Meerkat. Glad you and Emily are doing well. When you get settled we would love to see a picture. Everyone has been asking about you.
> 
> Vicky, well.... not long now. I bet you can't wait. Keep us updated cause you never know the lil ones might decide to make an appearance on their own!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and doing well.
> 
> We went to see Obstetrician today she was lovely and we got to listen to bubs heartbeat again (never get tired of that)!
> 
> On another note work have arranged a weekend trip to London leaving Friday morning 21 May (my EDD is 14/06), they plan to go out around London, ride the eye and finish with dinner and drinks/clubbing etc., so I declined. I am not sure anyone is really going to want an 8 month pregnant women with them spoiling the fun and we would have to share twin rooms as well!. I wasn't that bothered about the trip but what does annoy me is that I have been told that if I don't go I have to either work or take the Friday off as holiday/unpaid, the thing is if everyone from the office is going I think it is unreasonable to expect me to work on my own in the building and on the other hand I think it is unfair that I have to use a day of my holiday when everyone gets the day off for nothing and a trip to London all expenses paid. Am I being unreasonable?

I think your job are being a bit ridiculous to be honest. I agree with Tillymum, you could even get your doctor to write a note saying they don't advise you to travel to London at that late stage of pregnancy.


----------



## avabear73

Meerkat - congratulations! Was wondering about you, so glad to hear that you are both well. Hope you are enjoying baby and what a lovely name you picked :)

Vicky - very exciting that you get to meet the boys soon, you've done amazingly well cooking them all this time! Good luck when the time comes :)


----------



## Seity

Congrats Meerkat!


----------



## Shining Star

Hi everyone,

Congratulations Meercat, and I also LOVE the name! 
Vicky, you must be so excited to meet your little men! 
Truman, I'm sure there must be some sort of law against you having to either go or take that day off unpaid/holiday. that's awful.. My dad is a HR manager and deals with employment law all the time, I will ask him where you stand on that if it will help you.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Shining Star

Truman said:


> Yey.... congratulations Meerkat. Glad you and Emily are doing well. When you get settled we would love to see a picture. Everyone has been asking about you.
> 
> Vicky, well.... not long now. I bet you can't wait. Keep us updated cause you never know the lil ones might decide to make an appearance on their own!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and doing well.
> 
> We went to see Obstetrician today she was lovely and we got to listen to bubs heartbeat again (never get tired of that)!
> 
> On another note work have arranged a weekend trip to London leaving Friday morning 21 May (my EDD is 14/06), they plan to go out around London, ride the eye and finish with dinner and drinks/clubbing etc., so I declined. I am not sure anyone is really going to want an 8 month pregnant women with them spoiling the fun and we would have to share twin rooms as well!. I wasn't that bothered about the trip but what does annoy me is that I have been told that if I don't go I have to either work or take the Friday off as holiday/unpaid, the thing is if everyone from the office is going I think it is unreasonable to expect me to work on my own in the building and on the other hand I think it is unfair that I have to use a day of my holiday when everyone gets the day off for nothing and a trip to London all expenses paid. Am I being unreasonable?

OK, I have spoken to him and unfortunately he said that if you decided not to go then officially an employer would say that it is your choice. So, sorry, because if you got a doctors letter it isn't that you can't 'work' so they would probably say you should still be going into work. He also said that if they were to say you could stay at home, others that didn't want to go on the 'teambuilding' weekend would say that they wanted the day off. They could (ha ha) say they are being 'discriminated' against!!!! 

Thought I would be able to give you good news, sorry. :nope: I really hope this hasn't confused you, have tried to make sure that it makes sense but my brain isn't working very well at the minute! :dohh:


----------



## Seity

Took my bump for a spin again... Ok, so it was just a little ice skating. I love it so much and it feels great to get out on the ice even if it is only for a little while. I think he likes it because he'll be a right nutter moving about for hours, but when I'm skating he's quieter and doesn't prod me to death. After, he's right back to being a jumping bean, so I figure the skating is soothing. Not really a point to this post, just in a good mood.


----------



## polaris

Seity said:


> Took my bump for a spin again... Ok, so it was just a little ice skating. I love it so much and it feels great to get out on the ice even if it is only for a little while. I think he likes it because he'll be a right nutter moving about for hours, but when I'm skating he's quieter and doesn't prod me to death. After, he's right back to being a jumping bean, so I figure the skating is soothing. Not really a point to this post, just in a good mood.

Haha, glad you enjoyed the ice-skating!

Probably when baby gets here, you will find that he does love movement, I was pretty active during my pregnancy with Thomas, and I find that the only way to soothe him at times is by bouncing him quite vigourously - I wonder if your baby will be the same?


----------



## maybebaby3

truman, that is soooooooo unfair. cant u get a sick note. surely then they will have 2 pay u?

vicky - how exciting getting induced in a few days!!!

meerkat - congrats on your little girl!!!

i am fuming as i ordered maternity clothes online over a month ago and they still have not arrived! (supposed 2 take 5-8days). i emailed the company and they said that they wont do anything til the end of jan!!!! i ordered the 2nd week in december!!! i need the maternity clothes now! so annoyed!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

helloooo ladies - OMG I cant beleive that Truman that is really wrong imo booooooooo

ICE SKATING??????????? I am impressed if I can get up the stairs in less than five minutes now days hehehehehehehe

I took the woofs out yesterday with my oh and managed to slip (did the really graceful landing on my knees then wobbled to hands too in a big puddle lol - never seen oh run so fast and dogs all thought I was playing - after the shock went we were both laughing so much I couldnt get up hahahaha - can you imagine the sight!!!!)

Well I am 37 weeks today - FULL TERM FULL TERM FULL TERM - soooooo my little boys (or not so little now I guess at my scan on thurs they were 6lb and 7lb guestimate lol) have every chance of not needing any support when they arrive - WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP. 

I am in a weird mental place atm - I mean this is the last sunday I wont be a mum eekkkk.

We put the cot in our room last night and are putting car seats in today hehehehehehe


----------



## _Vicky_

maybebaby3 said:


> i am fuming as i ordered maternity clothes online over a month ago and they still have not arrived! (supposed 2 take 5-8days). i emailed the company and they said that they wont do anything til the end of jan!!!! i ordered the 2nd week in december!!! i need the maternity clothes now! so annoyed!!!

omg cant you get a refund?


----------



## cb1

Hi Ladies :flower:

I just saw a link to this thread in the 2nd tri. I'm 37 and pg with our first.


----------



## maybebaby3

vicky - how exciting!!! u must be so longing 2 meet your LO's now that it is so close! i cant do anything about a refund or anything until jan 29th when they said 2 contact their lost parcel dept! not happy!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome cb1


----------



## Truman

Hi everybody and welcome CB1.

Thanks for getting the advice for me Shining Star, I guess it is to be expected, but I don't think they have even thought about me really and I have worked there for 5 years, guess they were still shocked that I am pregnant again!. It has been a difficult week this week anyway for lots of reasons. Work gets worse, we have to make up the hours we weren't at work even though they sent us home due to bad weather on Tuesday last week and those that didn't get in over the remaining days have to take it as holiday. OH and ..... I just found out stat maternity pay isn't for the full 52 weeks and I only get 90% salary for 6 weeks!! Now it's just a case of working how much time I can afford to have off work!

Well, not long for you now Vicky, have you had to buy two of everything? I was wondering when you guys started buying for your lil bubs. I have been tempted on a few occasions but still on tender hooks.

I can't believe I am starting again when this lil one arrives I will be 41! They say life begins at 40.........:loopy:


----------



## SKATERBUN

Nice to hear your last post as I know now Im not alone in worrying about the financial side of things and how my being pregnant will be taken at work.
Im 36 and thought Id be ' well off' by now, but as I had one failed long term relationship i literally had to start again 3 years ago. I now have a tiny 1 bed house and so wont have the luxury of a nursery and like you say am wracking my brains at how i will survive on just 6 weeks on 90% salary. I pay the mortgage and most of the bills and wonder just how its going to work. I thought I had to take this chance now though as my biologcal clock is ticking and I really want another by the time Im 40.
Good luck to you and congrats on your pregnancy hope it all works out fine.


----------



## _Vicky_

Truman said:


> Well, not long for you now Vicky, have you had to buy two of everything? I was wondering when you guys started buying for your lil bubs. I have been tempted on a few occasions but still on tender hooks.

Yep two of everything - costs a fortune!!!!!!!!! and dont even get me started on HIP and all the other stuff - you only get one lot even though its mutiple births and CTC too you only get one lot of baby rate grrrrr


----------



## _Vicky_

SKATERBUN said:


> Nice to hear your last post as I know now Im not alone in worrying about the financial side of things and how my being pregnant will be taken at work.
> Im 36 and thought Id be ' well off' by now, but as I had one failed long term relationship i literally had to start again 3 years ago. I now have a tiny 1 bed house and so wont have the luxury of a nursery and like you say am wracking my brains at how i will survive on just 6 weeks on 90% salary. I pay the mortgage and most of the bills and wonder just how its going to work. I thought I had to take this chance now though as my biologcal clock is ticking and I really want another by the time Im 40.
> Good luck to you and congrats on your pregnancy hope it all works out fine.

yep me too re the starting again - best thing I ever did but lord financially its a crippler. Doesnt help when the ex strips your house bare of everything you paid for but hey ho - who's happy now he is welcome to it imo.

I am kind of lucky kind of not - I am self employed and work from home and although there is no maternity pay I get Maternity Allowance with is equivalent to SMP - but the up side is coming back to work is possible whereas where I having to pay childcare for two - FORGET IT

I think one of the (so far few) downsides to being older is that you have a standard of life and outgoings so dropping down so low again financial is more of a challenge that say if you were in your early twenties. But other than that and the reports I get that its physically worse as you are older that is the only downside I have found xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

ps truman - I bought a few bits after the dating scan but most not until 23 weeks as I have a herditary whatsit that couldnt be ruled out before 23 weeks so didnt want to tempr fate xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seity

Truman said:


> Hi everybody and welcome CB1.
> 
> Thanks for getting the advice for me Shining Star, I guess it is to be expected, but I don't think they have even thought about me really and I have worked there for 5 years, guess they were still shocked that I am pregnant again!. It has been a difficult week this week anyway for lots of reasons. Work gets worse, we have to make up the hours we weren't at work even though they sent us home due to bad weather on Tuesday last week and those that didn't get in over the remaining days have to take it as holiday. OH and ..... I just found out stat maternity pay isn't for the full 52 weeks and I only get 90% salary for 6 weeks!! Now it's just a case of working how much time I can afford to have off work!
> 
> Well, not long for you now Vicky, have you had to buy two of everything? I was wondering when you guys started buying for your lil bubs. I have been tempted on a few occasions but still on tender hooks.
> 
> I can't believe I am starting again when this lil one arrives I will be 41! They say life begins at 40.........:loopy:

We don't get mat pay, so I'll be taking 6 weeks of sick time so I'll get paid while I'm gone and then back to work. I'm the sole wage earner, so I can't afford any days without pay.
I'm fortunate that we've been given just about everything we'll need, so the only thing I've actually bought at this point is a play mat I saw on sale for 50% off.

Welcome cb1!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh my goodness Vicky your scheduled for today! WOOO HOOO! Hope all goes well!

Siety your getting so close as well!

I can't remember everybody but hope your all doing well!

afm just had my second scan Monday and it showed the correct amount of growth so officially have started my preggo journal and moved on over here. I'll have two more appointments and then get my gender scan at 20wks I think. LOL Dr said everything looked good and I could see the little one wriggling all around arms and legs moving like there was no tomorrow. The HB was 190 and had some sickness this time so all my friends that know think I'm having a boy cause didn't have any sickness with DD. :dohh: personally don't care which it is just healthy and carried full term!

Hope your all doing well will check back later to see how Vicky came out!


----------



## Seity

Sounds like a great appointment and things are going well, Csun! 

Thinking of you Vicky and hope all went well!


----------



## Truman

Will be thinking of you Vicky, can't wait to hear from you again. 

Seity I can't believe you don't get SMP and that you will have to go back after 6 weeks. What do you do for a living?

Skaterburn, welcome. Do you have any children already? or is this your first. After a while on my own I started again in a new relationship with my two children, never expected to be having a baby now 11 years later and at 40!! But I guess no matter what life throws at us we find a way to manage and I am really happy about this new addition to our family. My children are grown up now but they will always be my babies.. lol!


----------



## Seity

Truman said:


> Seity I can't believe you don't get SMP and that you will have to go back after 6 weeks. What do you do for a living?

It's not that uncommon not to have paid maternity leave here. I can take up to 12 weeks unpaid and I can use any sick time or annual leave I've accumulated over the years to get paid for that time off. I work as the computer admin for a small field office, so while some of my duties can be done remotely from the main office it's going to be really hard for the users I support while I'm away. I may take up to 8 weeks, but I'm not sure yet. It mostly depends on if I start the leave early or wait till the baby is born.


----------



## Seity

Update on _Vicky_ 
Info shamelessly stolen from 3rd tri thread posted by Tricks26:

"Hey ladies FYNN and SAM arrived at 10:12am and 10:26am weighing 5lbs 12oz and 5lb 4oz they are all doing well!!!!"


----------



## polaris

Aw that's brilliant news about the twins! Thanks for letting us know! I'm sure Vicky will be pretty busy for a little while!


----------



## Truman

Now the fun will really start, oh my goodness one is hard work..... So pleased for Vicky though. 

Well only four more sleeps till scan on Monday and then OH comes home and he has decided he doesn't want to know..... I really really want to know, for lots of reasons not just because I'm selfish but I want to know, I need to know. I think my sanity depends on it. Sorry I know it sounds awful and I shouldn't be so caught up in this and I will be happy as long as he/she is healthy but in my heart I would love another son. Does that sound shallow.... sorry as I type this I feel awful saying it.


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance:

Oh so very happy for you Vicky! So glad it all went well and the boys are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

so glad 2 hear all went well vicky and that u r all doing great! :dance: :dance:


----------



## Seity

Update on Vicky from Tricks26

"Well I had a little text this morning to say that poor little Fynn had been taken in to SCBU, as he cant keep anything down and is not pooing, poor little Fynn he has been put on antibiotics and they are monitoring him so just wanted to let you all know to send out big cuddles and well wishes for Vicky and her little family !!!"


----------



## polaris

Aw poor little Fynn, I hope he gets better really quickly. When my SIL had the twins, one of them had to go to special care unit for a day or two because she wasn't feeding well and was very mucousy and it was really hard on her because it was difficult to visit because she had the other one. Big hugs to Vicky.


----------



## Truman

Lots of love and hugs hope lil Flynn gets better soon.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hope everything is getting better with Fynn! :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

Hi ladies - hope you are all well.

Fynn is still in special care - he has NEC (dont google it its scary) but he is a BIG boy and is usually very serious in teeny premmies. They arent obviously making any promises so lots and lots of good vibes would be fabulous. Basically he is nil by mouth and on a drip for a week and then hopefully the bowel will heal itself and then they will reintroduce food slowly *sigh*

Its such a wrench as Sam is home and Fynn is in hospital so driving back and forth each day so trying to be everywhere for each of them is hard - but hey ho. 

Sam is doing fantastically and breast feeding is going well - I am expressing for Fynn so when he is back on food they will use that 

Will keep you posted xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shining Star

_Vicky_ said:


> Hi ladies - hope you are all well.
> 
> Fynn is still in special care - he has NEC (dont google it its scary) but he is a BIG boy and is usually very serious in teeny premmies. They arent obviously making any promises so lots and lots of good vibes would be fabulous. Basically he is nil by mouth and on a drip for a week and then hopefully the bowel will heal itself and then they will reintroduce food slowly *sigh*
> 
> Its such a wrench as Sam is home and Fynn is in hospital so driving back and forth each day so trying to be everywhere for each of them is hard - but hey ho.
> 
> Sam is doing fantastically and breast feeding is going well - I am expressing for Fynn so when he is back on food they will use that
> 
> Will keep you posted xxxxxxxxxx

Not been on here for a while but just popped over to catch up. Congratulations on the birth of your twins and I am sending many many good vibes to Fynn (gorgeous name by the way!!). :hugs:


----------



## Shining Star

Truman said:


> Hi everybody and welcome CB1.
> 
> Thanks for getting the advice for me Shining Star, I guess it is to be expected, but I don't think they have even thought about me really and I have worked there for 5 years, guess they were still shocked that I am pregnant again!. It has been a difficult week this week anyway for lots of reasons. Work gets worse, we have to make up the hours we weren't at work even though they sent us home due to bad weather on Tuesday last week and those that didn't get in over the remaining days have to take it as holiday. OH and ..... I just found out stat maternity pay isn't for the full 52 weeks and I only get 90% salary for 6 weeks!! Now it's just a case of working how much time I can afford to have off work!
> 
> Well, not long for you now Vicky, have you had to buy two of everything? I was wondering when you guys started buying for your lil bubs. I have been tempted on a few occasions but still on tender hooks.
> 
> I can't believe I am starting again when this lil one arrives I will be 41! They say life begins at 40.........:loopy:

No problem, sorry it wasn't better news. I really feel for you. Money wise, I had a complete breakdown last week ~ we have not long moved into a bigger house and our mortgage virtually doubled so I just lost it. We don't have any family within about 150 miles and I had a heart attack finding out how much a full time place in a nursery costs! We spent about 3 hours doing finance and are now living off Asda value until bubs arrives to save as much money as we can! :haha: 

P.S. Life DOES begin at 40! You'll be great! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

Thanks for the update _Vicky_. I'm definitely sending lots of good vibes Fynn's way. I'm glad to hear Sam is doing so well, so at least there's only the one to worry about at the moment.


----------



## tillymum

Congrats Vicky on Fynn and Sam. Sending lots of healing vibes and well wishes to Fynn. Keep us updated. Thinking of u and your little men :flower:


----------



## Csunshine013

Sending loads of good vibes for all of you especially baby Fynn! :hugs: Remember to get your rest to as they are only as good as their Mummy! Hope your doing well and WOOOO HOOOO for BF! That's awesome!:hugs:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations on your twins vicky! Sending loads of good vibes to little baby Fynn - at least as you say you were able to carry them to term so he is much stronger than if he was preemie. It must be so hard. Good to hear that all is going well with Sam


----------



## maybebaby3

sending good vibes 2 fynn! hope he gets well soon :hugs: glad 2 hear that u and sam have the hang of breastfeeding! :dance:

hope everyone is well. i went 2 a 3d scan on thursday and they confirmed that yes it is a boy so i shall buy a few bits and bobs soon.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh maybe boys are fab!!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!

I havent caught up with everyones updates I hope you are all doing well xxx

I am making a shameless request for all the good healing vibes you can muster - they may be starting Fynn back on food today if the tests are good - one day early as the boy is being a pain, pulling out his tubes and is very very hungry all of which are brilliant signs apparently - sooo COME ON BABY BOY !!!!


----------



## polaris

Oh that's great news that things are going well for Fynn. Sending loads of healing vibes his way!!


----------



## Truman

Hi Vicky, hope you are ok. Sending you lots of good vibes I hope Fynn is getting better. 

We had our scan on Monday we are team Pink!!


----------



## polaris

Truman said:


> Hi Vicky, hope you are ok. Sending you lots of good vibes I hope Fynn is getting better.
> 
> We had our scan on Monday we are team Pink!!

Congratulations on your little girl baby! The 20 week scan is fantastic isn't it, you can see the baby so clearly! Won't be long now till she's here!


----------



## Seity

Congrats on team pink Truman!
Just got back from my midwife appointment and at my 36 week they're going to do a growth/position scan as well as my strep b test. I'm excited to get one more chance to peek in on our boy before he's here in our arms.


----------



## Csunshine013

Vicky you and the boys look fabulous! So very excited that they are thriving! Fynn knows he wants to eat so FXD that it goes well!

Tuman Yeah for Team pink!

Maybe Woot Woot for Team Blue!

Glad you get another scan Siety!

I can't wait until my 20wk scan I'm not a very patient person when it comes to things like that :dohh: guess I'll just have to be though!

Hope your all doing well!


----------



## bellamamma

Hi everyone! So glad to have found the "mature moms to be" site! I'm not very far along like most of you but just wanted the support of others. I'm 42, got the bfp 2 weeks before my birthday which was my wish! It's our first so have no idea what to expect....I knew I'd be tired but am surprised at just how wiped I am! 
So, if some of you who are further along or are 2nd timers can give some advice as to the differences in being an older prego it would be much appreciated! Thanks and the best to all!


----------



## Seity

Welcome bellamamma! I got my bfp a few weeks before my 36th birthday and it was my wish as well. This is our first. My pregnancy has been great, maybe I'm more relaxed about it than some and that makes a difference?


----------



## Truman

Welcome Bellamama, you will like it here it is so relaxed. I will be 41 when bubs arrives. Thanks to everyone for your nice comments. Scans are so amazing these days, I could see lil waving away and everything is just perfect. I was so convinced I was having a boy so it was a nice surprise. I am excited about being a mummy again and deep down I am just happy to be here!.

I hope Fynn is feeling better and I hope everyone else is ok. It has been snowing again here today and I was supposed to pick up my new car but thought better of it and rang the garage to say we would go tomorrow instead. We have opted for a nice sensible 5 door mobile OH was looking at a people carrier had to remind him this may be his first but it is also our last lol!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Bellamamma I totally should have advised you about this thread so sorry! So very glad you found it!

Wow already 10wks that's huge mile stone!

hope the other ladies here are doing well! 

:hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Oh my gosh, the bloating is nearly killing me! Anyone else had it bad? In the evenings I'm so big I could pass for 7 months..and it's sooo painful and uncomfortable therefore I'm a bit bitc%& with poor DP! It doesn't seem to center around any particular food, hope it passes for awhile in 2nd tri!
How's everyone else doing? CSunshine bet you're holding your breath for your Monday appt like I am!


----------



## maybebaby3

vicky - glad 2 hear that fynn is doing better! hope he is on food soon!!!

bellamama - welcome! hope your pregnancy is plain sailing!

truman - congrats on team :pink:

we went 2 ikea on friday after work and got erin a toddler bed. she loves it, it is pink! she slept well in it last night and didnt try and get out when i put her 2 bed. we shall see if that lasts.

DH is still in bed. makes me mad that he is the only one who gets a lie-in here! grrr!!!


----------



## Truman

maybebaby3 said:


> we went 2 ikea on friday after work and got erin a toddler bed. she loves it, it is pink! she slept well in it last night and didnt try and get out when i put her 2 bed. we shall see if that lasts.
> 
> DH is still in bed. makes me mad that he is the only one who gets a lie-in here! grrr!!!

Ha! we didn't get up till 1.30pm today we were out at friends house last night and didn't home till 1am I was shattered. 

Love the idea of the pink bed I want one!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

erin loves her pink bed. there are no probs getting her in2 bed at night and the other day she was tired and she just got in there on her own with her teddy, pulled the duvet over herself and went 2 sleep! priceless! i shall try 2 upload a photo on here soon.

got a pram 4 baby the other day. i went 4 the my4 from mothercare. my parents have generously paid 4 it. dylan chose the colour - lime green as green is his fave colour and as it was nice i was happy 2 go with it! he says that mayb the baby will like green 2! bless!


----------



## Truman

We have decided to go for the Silvercross Sleepover, with linear chassis. We have looked/tried and tested lots of others but keep coming back to this one. I know it is quite bulky but I love it and I think it has to be a personal choice. OH likes the Stokke pushchair as well but I am not so sure...... It has very mixed reviews, but then don't they all. What car seat are you going for. We are having the Recaro Young Profi Plus it has an isofix base which lasts for the next size up seat as well and it comes in a lovely blue and grey colour to match my car lol!!


----------



## maybebaby3

we r using the same car seat that we had 4 both dylan and erin and just leaving it permanently in the car. it is a bebecomfort creatis.


----------



## Shining Star

Hi ladies!:hi: Hope you are all well!

Vicky, your twins are so gorgeous! I am still sending good healing vibes. :thumbup: Has Fynn been put back on foods now? 

Truman, congratulations on being on team :pink: ~ we have our scan tomorrow, am really nervous but so exctied to find out what team we are on!!
Your pram is lovely! We have gone for the icandy apple, am hoping it will be ok.

Seity, am really pleased that you get to have another scan! They are all so precious! :happydance:

Csunshine013, I know what you mean...the wait between my 12 week scan and 20 week scan feels like it has been about a year!! 

bellamamma, congratulations on your BFP!

Maybebaby, who wouldn't love a pink bed?!? I'm glad she is sleeping well in it.

Well, that's me caught up on everyones news, I hope you are all well.

Will let you know what team we are on if bubs co-operates tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## Seity

Just back from scan and MW appointment. They seemed happy with all the scan numbers and estimate he's just shy of 6 lbs right now.
The MW measured fundal height and I'm still only at 32 cm, but since he's obviously growing they aren't concerned. She also felt his head and I'm apparently 4/5ths engaged despite not feeling any pressure down there or having to pee more often. It's starting to seem a bit more real now. Maybe we should start to get the house ready soon. Also, :happydance: final box, last month!! OMG!


----------



## maybebaby3

yey not long 2 go now seity! how exciting!


----------



## Shining Star

Wow! Your little boy will be here before you know it!

I went for my 20 week scan today, it went really well, the sonographer said everything seemed to be perfect and we loved seeing the most gorgeous arms and legs waving around! I think it made it all seem so real today (does that sound crazy) and when she put the warm gel on my stomach I am SURE I felt the baby kick as if trying to get it off!!! 

Anyway, she said she 'thinks' we are on team :pink:!!! We are so happy ~ although DH said that he thinks he is in trouble as he will be more of a soft touch on a little girl! At least he admits it! :haha:


----------



## Seity

Aw, a girl Shining Star - Yay! :yipee:


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats on team :pink: shining star!


----------



## Csunshine013

WOOO HOOOO Go TEAM PINK!!! So very happy for you Shining

Siety glad the mw appt went well and OMG your getting so very close!:thumbup:


afm nothing new to report have my next appt to get my blood drawn and tested for my percentages a week from today so very nervous and scared, but will tackle what ever is thrown my way!

Hope your all having a lovely day!


----------



## Truman

Hi guys,

Glad to hear everyone is well.

Shiningstar, welcome to team pink.... your probably like me the sonographer was 75% sure it was a girl... better not buy too much pink just yet!

Seity, I am just amazed that they can tell you how much the baby weighs. I hope I get another scan I am under the obstetrician which is a bit of a waste of time but at least I get to hear lil ones heart beat again!

I am feeling lil one move nearly everyday now. OH has felt it yet and he is starting to get mardy. When did you guys feel or see the kicks from the outside. I know this is my third but it is so long ago I really can't remember!


----------



## maybebaby3

my baby is still breech! i am praying he will turn. i do NOT want a c section!


----------



## Shining Star

Thanks Truman, yeah... it's a bit of a worry (incase) she's a he!:haha: Especially seeing as though my DH has been picking out pink nursery bedding etc!!! Think we might go for a 3D scan in another couple of months to be sure (plus the fact I really want one anyway!). 

MaybeBaby3 ~ Hope your baby turns round! One of my friends baby is back to back at the minute and she is due soon ~ the doctor told her to spend a couple of hours of each day on her hands and knees! Her skirting boards are spotless!! :haha:


----------



## Seity

MaybeBaby3 hope your baby turns soon.
Truman - I saw kicks from the outside at 17 weeks, but I'm pretty skinny, so nothing much between the baby and the outside. It was definitely more obvious and easier to spot when I got farther on and baby could kick harder.


----------



## polaris

Maybebaby3 - it's still early days so hopefully your LO will turn round. My LO was breech and nothing was turning him, we tried ECV and it was unsuccessful so I ended up with a c section. I was devastated and really dreading it but I have to say that it was nowhere near as bad as I was expecting. It's not the birth I would have wanted but there were definitely some advantages to having it planned and knowing exactly when LO would arrive. Also the fact that it is planned means there are less complications and the recovery time is quicker I think, I definitely found the recovery was MUCH easier than I had anticipated. I think it's a completely different experience from an emergency c section after a long labour and not knowing if baby will be OK. 

But hopefully it won't come to that, your baby will most likely turn in the next few weeks.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hope you ladies are all doing well!


I have some really great news Dr's nurse Angie called me with the results from my blood tests they did on Wednesday. The first range of numbers is what they give me with my age risk then the second is after they use my blood and calculate the risk.

Open Nural defect 1 in 900 less than 1 in 10,000
Downs Syndrom 1 in 75 1 in 2,700
Trisomey 18 1 in 730 1 in 9,800

These are very good so have defo opted to not do the amnio!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

Csunshine013 said:


> Hope you ladies are all doing well!
> 
> 
> I have some really great news Dr's nurse Angie called me with the results from my blood tests they did on Wednesday. The first range of numbers is what they give me with my age risk then the second is after they use my blood and calculate the risk.
> 
> Open Nural defect 1 in 900 less than 1 in 10,000
> Downs Syndrom 1 in 75 1 in 2,700
> Trisomey 18 1 in 730 1 in 9,800
> 
> These are very good so have defo opted to not do the amnio!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's fantastic news! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## Seity

Great results Csunshine! Nice low risk.


----------



## _Vicky_

helloooo everyone long time no write - I cannot begin to tell you how busy life is although you already mummies will know this lol.

The boys are doing really really well - 6 weeks old on thurs where does the time go. They are on routines perfectly - just wish it was the same one hahaha. Sam thinks days are for sleeping and nights for screaming/yelling/hitting his brother and Fynn is vice versa AARRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. 

Anyway I hope you are all doing well here is a photo of the boys taken today xxx


https://www.labradorforums.co.uk/modules/Photo_Gallery/albums/Ruby1/m.jpg


----------



## polaris

_Vicky_ said:


> helloooo everyone long time no write - I cannot begin to tell you how busy life is although you already mummies will know this lol.
> 
> The boys are doing really really well - 6 weeks old on thurs where does the time go. They are on routines perfectly - just wish it was the same one hahaha. Sam thinks days are for sleeping and nights for screaming/yelling/hitting his brother and Fynn is vice versa AARRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> Anyway I hope you are all doing well here is a photo of the boys taken today xxx
> 
> 
> https://www.labradorforums.co.uk/modules/Photo_Gallery/albums/Ruby1/m.jpg

Oh wow Vicky, they are so totally adorable. Really handsome babies! There is something so special about twins too! 

Hope they synchronize their schedules soon!


----------



## Seity

Awww, so cute Vicky!


----------



## Csunshine013

So very beautiful Vicky!

Polaris and Siety thanks and yes can't believe how low the risks are but it's still very scary as you both know.


:hugs:


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls!! just found this thread!!! I'm 31 and expecting my first baby April 26th!! Can i join you guys???


----------



## maybebaby3

hi want2bamum!

vicky - how cute are the twins!!!!

csunshine - great news on the test results!

i am anaemic so have 2 take iron tablets. have been exhausted and stressed with stuff at home. am trying 2 keep calm but it's not easy! i wish i could start mat leave now but can't afford it so working til 4th may and due on 7th may!


----------



## Truman

Hi want2bemum, and welcome. 32 weeks not long now!!

Csunshine, great results thats what we like to see my downs was 1:3,900 that's good enough for me.

Vicky the twins are gorgeous, trouble times 2, makes no wonder you are so busy.

Hope everyone else is ok. We have ordered our pram and cot, OH's parents are paying for it thank goodness, still so much to do. The nursery has been plastered and the decorator starts at the end of next week there is a lot of stripping back. The house is so old everything takes longer than you expect. Just had a leak in the roof fixed and waited for it to think of yet another creative way to spend our money.

Anyway, I sneaked 3 vests and 3 pink sleepsuits in last week, I'm supposed to wait till we finish decorating and can build up the drawers in the nursery (we have no storage to speak of) but we haven't even ordered a carpet yet and we certainly can't afford it this month. I am not panicking *yet* but I really would like to finish at least one project. Perhaps the bedding for the cot and crib, I can't believe how expensive the bedding is!!!!


----------



## Shining Star

_Vicky_ said:


> helloooo everyone long time no write - I cannot begin to tell you how busy life is although you already mummies will know this lol.
> 
> The boys are doing really really well - 6 weeks old on thurs where does the time go. They are on routines perfectly - just wish it was the same one hahaha. Sam thinks days are for sleeping and nights for screaming/yelling/hitting his brother and Fynn is vice versa AARRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> Anyway I hope you are all doing well here is a photo of the boys taken today xxx
> 
> 
> https://www.labradorforums.co.uk/modules/Photo_Gallery/albums/Ruby1/m.jpg


Oh wow!! They are absolutely adorable! I'm not surprised that you are busy! Also hope they syncronise their sleeping patterns soon!

Truman, I keep 'sneaking' things into the house too! My Dh spotted them the other day! :dohh:

Welcome, wanttobamom! Congrats..not long to go now!

Hope you are all well.

I have started feeling real kicks now! One made me really jump as it was so hard the other day! I was driving and it took me by surprise! :happydance:

Take care everyone.


----------



## want2bamom

Thanks for the warm welcome!! :)

Iam so excited coming up on 33 weeks!!! 4 more weeks and full term!! eek!!! hahah...And on Sunday March 14th is my baby shower and i'm so excited about it!!! DH and my mom and i just finished putting all the nursery furniture together and her room is slowly getting all set up!!! I just can't wait for her to be here!!!!


----------



## Seity

Welcome want2bamom! 
I had a surprise early baby! Gabriel decided to show up on Thurs night.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...gabriel-his-very-speedy-birth-story-pics.html


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats seity! he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Seity! Gorgeous photos!
See you over in Baby Club!


----------



## _Vicky_

CONGRATULATIONS - he is lovely!!!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Siety he is just beautiful! :hugs:

yeah for the quick birth and loved ready the birth story!:thumbup:


----------



## Shining Star

Wow! Congratulations Seity! He is beautiful x


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies only 14 days until I get my gender scan! :happydance::happydance:

I'm starting to get really excited about it now! I want to buy things now!:thumbup:

Hope your all doing well! 

Hope all the new Mummie's and the expecting ones are doing good!:thumbup:


----------



## Shining Star

Csunshine, I take it that you are finding out!!! We are hoping to have a 3d scan around Easter, the sonographer told us that she 'thought' it was a girl.. but now I am starting to worry, think it was a bit of an afterthought!

We have started buying though..... it's like pringles! Once you pop you just can't stop!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

Shining Star said:


> Csunshine, I take it that you are finding out!!! We are hoping to have a 3d scan around Easter, the sonographer told us that she 'thought' it was a girl.. but now I am starting to worry, think it was a bit of an afterthought!
> 
> We have started buying though..... it's like pringles! Once you pop you just can't stop!!!!! :haha:

Yes we are finding out! I didn't find out last time and was totally wrong! I thought the whole time it was a boy and no no DD came instead, I was scrounging for a name thank goodness for my sister she and I came up with one together LOL

Only 9 days :happydance::happydance:

DH thinks the baby is a girl....:shrug: I have no clue!

I wouldn't worry. GL at your 3d scan after Easter!:thumbup:


----------



## pollypop20

Hi Ladies, 
Newie to this site :winkwink:
Just been reading up on some of your stories and thought id jump in and introduce myself. Im an older woman (40 next week!!! :cry:) and am 23+4 wks pregnant with a little girl :happydance:. I have 2 other children , well not exactly children anymore i guess, :wacko: bit of an age gap of 23 years and 19 years so i guess there is just a little gap between them and this little one :) but its the best thing ever to be doing it all over again after all this time !! Anyway i hope i can share all your stories with you and your bumps and hopefully get advice if i need it ....23 years later you kinda forget what its like :blush:...

P xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome pollypop!

The ladies here are awesome and like you we're all around the lovely age of 40. I will turn 40 in July.

As for the age gap, I to have that but not as many years but still a gap DD is 11yrs old. Hope your pregnancy is uneventful and healthy!:thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome pollypop!


----------



## pollypop20

Thank you ladies, i am keeping in really good health apart from sore legs at night .Im glad i found this site as i feel as though im the only older mum to be lol but now i know im not alone.Im 24 weeks today :) and cannot wait for my little buddha to arrive.Just wish i could think of a nice name for her ,everytime i think i have found one either my OH or one of the children decide they dont like it :( ....i dont think im ever going to find one that we all agree on :) xxxxxx


----------



## Shining Star

Welcome Pollypops! Congratulations on your pregnancy - your older children will love having a baby around and probably be a great help to you!! Glad ypu are keeping well. I was pleased to find this site as well. I am 34 so a bit younger but most of the others on the site are early 20's so I still felt pretty old! (plus this is my first even though I have been with my DH for 17 years!1



pollypop20 said:


> .....and cannot wait for my little buddha to arrive.Just wish i could think of a nice name for her ,everytime i think i have found one either my OH or one of the children decide they dont like it :( ....i dont think im ever going to find one that we all agree on :) xxxxxx

We are struggling too!!! We started with a 'shortlist' of 22 names, we knock one off each every weekend so we are now down to about 12 but I can't see us ever making a final decision!!! :dohh:

Take care...

Csunshine...not long til your scan now!! I'm getting excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Catters

What an absolute awesome thread! So neat to see us "well tuned" (I won't say older as age is only a number) women having such beautiful success stories! 

I'm 39 and would love to be a part, if you don't mind. I do tend to lurk a bit and don't post a whole lot, but would love to find a place where I can feel comfortable and belong. :flower:

I'm currently expecting #4 (and this baby will be the last addition to our family) -- have 2 daugthers (17 and 2 years old) and one son who is 15. I am :cloud9: at the moment and just feel SOOO fantastic! I'm truly ready to enjoy this last pregnancy and am thrilled, feel blessed and very lucky that I have the chance to do so.


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies went for my scan yesterday morning and we are on .......


TEAM BLUE

So very happy! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Welcome Catters it's a wonderful thread here!:thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats on team :blue: csunshine!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i went 2 the MW and she is not sure about whether the baby is breech or not. she has referred me 2 the consultant. i have an appointment on 13th april so fingers crossed he will be head down! am now awaiting my blood results 2 c if my iron levels r up.


----------



## polaris

Congratulations on team blue, csunshine! Can't believe you are half way through your pregnancy already!

Maybebaby3 - hope your baby turns out to be head down. My LO was breech and I had a c-section on him, I was devastated at the time but actually it was fine and the recovery was nowhere near as bad as I was expecting. 

Happy easter everyone.


----------



## Truman

Hi guys, not been around for a while. Would like to say I have been busy but to be honest other than going to work everyday I do little all else lol! Getting sooooo lazy.

Anyway, congratulations Seity, Gabriel is gorgeous and such a lovely name. 

Welcome to Pollypop & Catters - same boat as me with the age gaps. DD will be 20 and DS will be 16 when lil one is born. DD doesn't really say much as she is at uni and has her own life..... but DS it kinda looking forward to having a lil sister to take care of even if doesn't say it, he had such a smirk on his face when I told him we were having a girl, I think he likes the idea that he will always be my lil boy. Made me laugh the other week he had his hand on my stomach and felt her move.... he moved it very quickly saying "mmmm bit gross but as least I can tell her I felt her move when she was in your stomach"... made me laugh out loud and smile for the rest of the day!!

But I know what you mean it seems such a long time ago now, but I am sure it will all coming flooding back to me, a bit like learning to ride a bike but far more thrilling lol!

Csunshine - congratulations on being on team BLUE. Makes shopping a little easier I have noticed that most stores are either one way other the other (either pink or blue) not much in the neutral zones... although I really don't want to buy everything in pink!

Maybebaby - hope lil one turns for you, a friend of mine's lil one was breach but they turned her a couple of weeks before she was due (not a comfortable experience but she really wanted a water birth and said it was worth it.....) 

Polaris - a girl I work with has opted for another c section with baby no 2, she made me laugh when she said she was too posh to push!!!! She isn't trust me, but she said she thought it was better than the natural birth as she knew when and where it would happen and how long it would take - guess she has a point!.

Hope everyone else is ok, according to my dates I have 11 weeks to go but the hospital have but me down for 12th June a week earlier..... guess we will just have to see. All I know is that I only have 8 weeks to work!! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

Csun - congrats on team blue!
Welcome to the new ladies. It's good that we keep getting new women to keep this thread going.


----------



## pollypop20

Hi Ladies , Thank you for your nice welcome :) its great to feel like you belong somewhere lol. My daughter who is 19 has a friend who is expecting too and it makes me feel like the ancient one when she comes over to borrow my doppler and asks me loads of questions (not that i mind ) as i seem to be old hat at this she said ( my daughter thinks this is hilarious)so as you can imagine its great to find a site where i dont feel so old lol . Well not much has been happening since i last posted, oh yeah my 40th last week was spent in the maternity being checked over :( but thankfully little buddha is fine and hasnt gave me any more worry since (except im sure she moves far too much :) ). I hope all you ladies are keeping well and congrats Csun on team blue!! xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Polly glad to hear LO is not giving you any more worries, Happy Belated Birthday! You'll have to celebrate propperly once the baby arrives. LOL well as propperly as we do at 40 any way. LOL

Wow it seems like ages since I've come to this thread. Thanks to you all for the congrates on the Blue team it was truly a shock I was for sure I was having a girl but that just goes to show it can happen.


----------



## pollypop20

Thank you Csunshine :) yeah cant wait to celebrate properly :) .....cup of tea and a cream cake doesnt quite cut it for your 40th lol .
LO seems to have settled in thank goodness and its dancing away in there as i type ( love that feeling ) and LOOK i have moved up a box !!!!! How exciting ;). 
Sun is out and the shops are calling my name so a little retail therapy is in order ladies :) You all take care and i will speak to you all soon .
Polly xx


----------



## Shining Star

Hi ladies, 

It's been a while since I looked at this thread ~ sorry! Hope you are all well. I am good, have my 28 week appointment (at nearly 29 weeks!) on Monday so I am hoping everything is ok. It feels like a long time since my last appointment and although I can feel her (ALL the time) it's hard not to worry! I have a bit of a 'thing' about medical issues and my midwife said that I have white coates syndrome, my blood pressure goes sky high when I have it taken. I am hoping that over the next 10 weeks I will get on top of this becuase otherwise I think it will be difficult to tell if anything is wrong...

I have a 3d/4d scan on Easter Monday which was amazing! Although, she said that the umbilical cord was in the way and although she 'thought' it was a little girl she couldn't be certain! So, it seems that we just have to wait and see, but if it is a little boy I will have to repaint the nursery (we decorated it last week) and get to the shops to buy boy clothes sharpish!!!

Csunshine, congratulations on team blue! That's great news... you must be excited to get prepared now!

Maybebaby3, I hope your LO turns around soon for you. xx

Welcome Catters, this is a lovely thread and everyone is really nice!

Pollypop, sorry to hear you were in hospital for your 40th but at least you got the news that your LO is OK. Must have been pretty scary though! 

Truman ~ it must have been lovely when your DS felt your bubs move! I bet he was secretly over the moon!

Seity, I hope you are enjoying being a mummy! I can't wait!

Anyway, hope you are all keeping well.

x


----------



## pumpkin2

Hi,
Would like to join this thread, I am 5+1 with my 2nd. I am 39yrs young!!! I think my due date is 16th Dec, the day after I will hit the big 4 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have been reading some of the posts on here and its reassuring to see some people around my age.
I am a bit nervous this time around as when I had my daughter the care I got then was far from good, was kind of left to get on with it. I dont want it that way this time.
I have my 1st midwife appt 26th April, would like to get an early scan but not sure if I will get the chance.
Thanks for reading my post.
Sarah


----------



## pollypop20

Hi Sarah

First congratulations !!!!
Second ...Welcome :) What age is your first baby? 
I know what you mean about first time around and the feeling of being left to get on with it but this time im just loving being pregnant (take away the insomnia and siatica) but the care i get from my m/w is first class an anytime ive been to the epas clinic or hospital they have been extremly friendly :) so try not to worry too much .
26th April is not that long away but i bet your desperate to get your first app i know i was lol .
Anyway just popped into to say welcome and the ladies in here are really nice and look forward to sharing all your news along the way :) .

Polly xxx

Ps Maybe your LO will come early and you can celebrate your big 40 a little better than i did lol x


----------



## pumpkin2

Hi Polly,

Thanks for the message my daugthers 3 going to be 4 in October.
I really hope this time the care is better really do not need the extra worry.

Sarah


----------



## maybebaby3

hi all! have not been on this thread in ages. well at 35wks baby was breech so i was referred 2 consultant. went on tuesday and miraculously he is now head down :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

am now 37+1. just started packing my hospital bag 2day and have realised that i still need a few things :blush:

still have 2 more wks at work so am hoping that LO does not put in an early appearance! plus my friend who is a midwife and is hopefully going 2 deliver me is going away from 22-27th april so i am keeping fingers crossed nothing happens then!!!!!

hope u r all ok :hugs:


----------



## Truman

Hi everyone and welcome Pumpkin. Maybebaby, not long now are you nervous? I am glad baby Aaron turned for you, can't believe you are working so close to your due date. I am finishing 2/3 weeks before!

Anyway, if I didn't know better I would think Tallulabella was a footballer non stop kicks and oh boy does she hate sharing her space with anything, including my internal organs, bladder and bowel lol! It's the kicks to the pubic bone that are this worst a bit like catching your funny bone!

On a different note my son is now stuck in Portugal with no way of getting home, planes are cancelled indefinately and all the trains and ferries are fully booked. He travelled two hours by train to Faro only to be told the next over night train was full and they weren't taking bookings. He is with his friend and his parents but even he has had enough now. I never thought I would hear him say it but he wants to come home, I think he misses him me oooorrrrr (not)! But I do no one think he has course work due in this week towards his GCSE exams so I am hoping the school/teachers cut him some slack and give him an extension after all its not his fault as the insurance company told me "it's an act of god!"


----------



## maybebaby3

truman i'm sorry 2 hear that your son is stuck in portugal and i hope he manages 2 get home soon!

i am getting nervous about the birth (and everything after that). when i joined this thread i had ages 2 go and now all of a sudden D day is looming! i still havent finished packing my hospital bag tho :blush: i am convinced that i am going 2 go overdue! time will tell i guess!


----------



## Truman

Thanks, still no news unfortunately. Apparently they have been rebooked on flights for Wednesday but the airline are not confirming whether the flight will depart yet. I don't want him to fly if it's too risky but really want him home.

Anyway, I have started my hospital bag (a bit early I know) I was two weeks over due with my last two but I'm not taking any chances this time. 

I have also started the baby's bag too.

What are you putting in yours? So far in mine ive got...

Disposable slippers, 1 nightie (need another!), toothbrush and paste, shampoo and soap. Hairbrush and spare hair bobble. Wet wipes, towel and a flannel. Disposable pants and pads (I have got the "Always nightime" ones but I have heard that they aren't good enough and to get proper maternity ones, what do you think??) I am sure there is something else but I can't think.

Tallulabels bag I'm still working on got nappies, cotton wool, a towel, baby grow (or two) vests, a little padded cardigan type jacket and a fleece (just in case lol). Not sure what else to take. Do you know I can't remember I know she will need to have a wash but I can't remember whether it is just in warm water or if I need baby bath and talc etc.....?


----------



## rosebud06

Hiya all, 
I'm an older Mum too. I will hit the big 4-0 in August and I am due on Dec 19th! I already have two boys (age 13 and 9) and a little girl (3)
This pregnancy is very much a surprise, but we're looking forward to the new addition. Nice to know there are people on here as old as me, lol :happydance:


----------



## pollypop20

Hi Rosebud , Congrats !!!!!! :) xx


----------



## Truman

Hi Rosebud and congratulations how far along are you??

Daniel is home now safe and sound thank goodness and very loving!!! (must really have missed us) he has sat in the living room with us for the last few nights, albeit staring at his lap top! I'm glad he's home but I have to say the shopping bill rocketed yesterday can't believe how much that boy eats where does he put it all? certainly doesn't take after me lol!!

Maybebaby..... not long now, how you finished work and that hospital bag yet??

The cot arrived on friday well, the ends of it and mattress did. Stupid couriers missed placed the 3rd box!! Will have to post a pic of the nursery when it's done you wouldn't believe the state it was in before we started, plaster falling off everywhere. Glad it was the last room in the house we decorated because when we started this project 5 years ago I don't think we had a baby in mind. Have to say though I am really looking forward to it, I was never really broody but now, I just love her to bits and can't wait to see her. Not too keen on the bit in between now and then particularly the "giving birth" bit lol. But I know it will be worth it!.

Anyway, hope everyone is ok.


----------



## maybebaby3

truman - about the pads, u r supposed 2 use maternity ones at least at the start as ordinary sanitary towels can apparently mask signs of infection.

my bag is almost packed! need 2 sort out some old pants 2 take! lol!

spent the whole morning cleaning and telling the kids off 4 not letting me clean and making mess as i cleaned. so stressed. didnt help that OH just watched me from the sofa and proceeded 2 fall asleep! grrr!!!


----------



## Truman

Men, they do make you laugh (not)! My OH cooks dinner every night and will try to do most other things round the house, (except I do all the washing and ironing and we have a cleaner until I finish work to help me keep on top of the cleaning) but then he reminds me constantly of how much he does do which winds me up something terrible. What does he want a medal??

Anyway, the rest of the cot arrived today so we put it up tonight and I rang to tell OH's parents everything was ok and that I would send them a picture. At which point his dad said Oh, did Grant tell you the pram was out of off stock and will be 6 to 8 weeks delivery (it was supposed to be on order 6-8 weeks ago for goodness sake). 

No I didn't know ...... turns out OH found out last week and has ordered it direct from Silvercross and paid a £100 more for it just so that I wouldn't stress, and told his parents not to say anything....... no chance of that. If it doesn't come guess I will have to look at another. OH was very angry that his dad had told me he said he wanted to source it without me worrying god love him! Now his parents think I'm wittling more than ever when I never said a word.

Sorry to waffle just had to get that off my chest. Now I will get back to sourcing cot bedding. I can't believe how expensive cot bumpers and quilts are these days lol.

STYS


----------



## future_numan

Just dropping by to wish everyone the best of luck on their up-coming arrivals !! I wish I had seen this forum when I was pregnant, as I was also an "older expectant mum"...:thumbup:


----------



## sammy_jane

IM DUE TOMORROW AGE 40 BABY NUMBER 4 XXXXXXXXXXXX:happydance:


----------



## Truman

Thanks future_numan Emily is gorgeous.

Welcome Sammy_jane just logged on to see you are due today!! Keep us updated I love hearing about the new arrivals.


----------



## maybebaby3

truman - hope the pram gets sorted out!!!

i finished work yesterday, which should've been great but things have been really rocky with oh so that has put a damper on things. i am hoping i dont go in2 labour until things r on a more even keel. was sooooo stressed yesterday that i had contractions. luckily they subsided at about 2am. didnt help that oh was out either.


----------



## Truman

Hey, Maybe hope you are ok and things are better today, do you think they were actual contractions or just strong braxtons? I got really stressed at work the other week and had a major nose bleed, stress has a funny way of manifesting itself. You take care of yourself this is a happy time I hope it was just a tiff. i've still got 4 weeks left at work and whilst I am feeling fine I am sick the pressure they are putting on me to get stuff sorted before I leave. 

Anyway, the pram sorted now it was delivered and it being stored by a friend.

Bought more wipes, shampoo & other toiletries yesterday getting stocked up whilst they are on offer although bit wary about buying anymore nappies till I know how big she will be "newborn" seem to come in a few sizes dependant on which brand you buy!!!!

Jx


----------



## maybebaby3

glad u got the pram sorted!!! i still have a few bits 2 get 4 my hospital bag:blush: i keep thinking that it's not happening! have ha braxton hick on and off. going 2 c the midwife tonight.


----------



## Truman

Hi Maybe how did you get on with the midwife only 2 days left I see...... are you nervous anymore contractions?

How are things at home?

Jx

PS. Have you changed your mind about baby's name?


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm still here. have had some BH contractions but nothing labourish! am so annoyed as am past my due date now and with my other 2 i went in2 labour on my due date. we even drove in2 spain 2 the airport 1 1/2hrs away 2 pick up my sil but no contractions. i thought maybe bing in another country and further away from hospital might send me in2 labour :rofl: my fil though i was mad! 

mw said that she'd give me a stretch and sweep 2moro night (she's a friend so she told me 2 go in 2moro when she's on duty) so i hope that starts something off. going 2 have a cup of RLT now and then do some housework!!! fun!!! and then take erin 2 park 4 a bit. dylan is with my mum in town.#

oh and yes oh decided on a change of name 4 LO.


----------



## Truman

Morning, how is everybody.

Hi Maybe, you message made me laugh. Guess we will try anything. According, to the hosptial I will be 35 weeks on Tuesday but only 34 by my reckoning! Think I'm favouring the hospital right now. 

Had a terrible nights sleep my hips hurt like hell when I'm in bed. So bad last night I didn't notice the itching quite so much!!. I'm shattered today and feel a bit emotional, OH is lovely and keeps asking if I'm ok which doesn't help cos then I feel sorry for myself lol!! Baby was very busy last night as well, whilst I was on the sofa it felt like she was pushing and shoving for over an hour it was not comfy at all.

This morning I feel really heavy in my nether regions, it's making me walk funny! Do you feel like this I know you must be really ready to burst, and you are further along but I just can't remember feeling like this before it was so long ago since I had Daniel I get so frustrated.

Anyway, I hope everything goes ok for you today/tomorrow, I have heard alot about these sweeps and stretches keep me updated. I hope it works! xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

well i am still here and still pregnant. i am hoping that the stretch and sweep tonight will set something off. i have cleaned the kitchen and now sat down 2 have a RLT. after that i will tackle the living room and hopefully the activity will set something off (wishful thinking right!?!) the pressure u r feeling is prob the head moving down but as it's not your 1st baby then the head can move in and out of the pelvis. i feel really heavy down there a lot of the time 2 and have been waddling 4 ages now! Lol! so attractive!


----------



## Truman

Ha! what is RLT??

Are you worried about the sweep? 

I have just washed lil ones clothes and bedding and pegged it out to dry (wishful thinking), although the clouds are coming over now grrrhhh!What is the weather like in Gibraltar? I wish I was somewhere nice. 

OH is out measuring York Stone slabs from the garden, we have lots let over from the barbacue area built last year. He is going to put them on ebay god love him so hopefully we can raise extra funds for the crib (this baby lark is sooooo expensive!).

By the way love the name Owen, what are your other two boys called?


----------



## pollypop20

Hey maybe , hope your not hanging around too long now :) wish it was my turn..feel as though ive been pregnant forever :( .Keep us all posted 

Polly :hugs: xx


----------



## Seity

Good luck with the sweep maybebaby3. Hope you see your LO soon. 
I go back to work tomorrow and hope my husband manages OK without me there and that I have enough breastmilk expressed for him.
:wave: Welcome to the new 'older moms'.


----------



## Truman

Hi Seity, hasn't time flown only seems 2 minutes since Gabriel was born. Do you feel ready to return to work. I have always loved my job but of lately I can't stand being there. 

Hope everyone else is ok, still waiting for an update Maybe.... hope you are ok. Perhaps no new is good news. Wish it was my turn have a whole new set of worries now.


----------



## Seity

It's a bit weird having to pump instead of breastfeeding Gabriel, but otherwise it feels good to be back at work. I love my job, which makes a big difference.


----------



## maybebaby3

hey! i'm still here and pregnant :haha: the sweep was a bit of a disaster. my cervix was way back and unfavourable :hissy: she just managed 2 get a fingertip inside it (sorry if tmi!) i am having another one tonight hopefully!!! maybe i will get some better news then! if nothing happens i will be induced on monday, which i'd like 2 avoid really!!! i lost my mucus plug yesterday but nothing else has happened apart from BH.

Truman - RLT is raspberry leaf tea. it is supposed 2 make uterine contractions more effective. The weather here has been variable here. not cold but it has rained on and off the past few days. My children are called Dylan and Erin (boy and girl) 

Polly - i know what u mean when u say it seems like you've been pregnant forever!


----------



## Truman

Hey Maybe, good to hear from you. Of course boy and a girl, I am losing my marbles don't know why I asked your signature tells us DOH!! Good luck with the next sweep, fingers crossed.

I finish work in two weeks so I might have to buy RLT after that and hope, although from past experience I will still be sat here 6 weeks from now lol!!

Anyway, my son had his school prom last Friday he looked lovely, I am so proud of him.

Thought I would share a photo.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0442.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Csunshine013

hello ladies it's been a while since I posted, sorry been a little busy and got caught up in life you know how that goes.


Maybe fxd the sweep works this evening!:thumbup:

Truman very handsome son you have!:thumbup:

afm just cruising along go for my gluco test next Wednesday.

Seity glad you made the transition back to work so smooth! It makes a world of difference if you like your job!

Welcome new older mummies!


----------



## maybebaby3

truman - your son looks very smart and handsome!

csunhine - hope your glucose test goes well!

i am being induced 2day. have had 1st pessary and have been sent home til 2pm as we live literally across the road from hospital. good thing as hospital has no internet access so will be cut off from here for a few days. have had some periody type pains but nothing major. they said it could take til wednesday :wacko: they will give 2 pessaries 2day, if nothing happens 2 again 2moro, if nothing happens then on wed they will break waters and start a drip. so i guess it could take until thursday til he's born :dohh:


----------



## Truman

Hi Maybe, just wanted to wish you well. I will look forward to reading your birth story and can't wait to see pictures of baby Owen. xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Luck Maybe!:thumbup:

Can't wait to hear how things went!


----------



## Truman

Hi guys, just checking in .... no news from Maybe??. . Hope all is well with everyone looking forwarwd to hearing updates.


----------



## cherrybee

hi i am 35 and exspecting sep


----------



## Truman

Hi Cherrybee. Welcome. That makes you what? about 5 months. How's it going. Do you know what you are having? Do you have any other children?

I finish work Friday.... yey!!! 4 days and counting and my son finishes school for exam revision (I'm sure he's thrilled to have me hanging around all day)!

According, to my calculations we are 36 weeks tomorrow according to the hospital 37 weeks. In the early days I was happy to stick to my dates but now I use the hospital date cos it makes me feel like the end is nigh lol!


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi all. Owen was born on 17th May at 10.05 weighing 8lbs 14+1/2 oz. Once labour got going it was v.quick. pains got bad at 7.30pm, at 9pm was 5-6cm and at 10.05 owen arrived after 5mins of pushing. it was v.intense and painful but worth it! had a stitch but healing well!
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment[4].jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









GetAttachment[5].jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1









GetAttachment[8].jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Heavenx

Hi all, I'm 34 and expecting my second around 3rd Sept. I have a 20 month old daughter.


----------



## maybebaby3

hi heaven!


----------



## Heavenx

Hi maybebaby3 and congratulations on your new arrival :) x


----------



## Truman

Hey Maybe congratulations. Glad everything went ok. Your children look so chuffed and Owen is lovely.

Hi Heaven and welcome. Hope you are ok how is everything going?

I finish work tomorrow thank goodness. My Manager seems to have taken a dislike to me over the last 6/8 works and has made my life a misery now he doesn't even speak to me it is as though I don't exist!!

Will be nice to chill out for a while till little one show up lol!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

glad u have finished work truman, sounds stressful! enjoy your leave and pamjper yourself before baby comes!


----------



## Heavenx

Hi Truman thanks for the welcome :) I'm only just starting to enjoy this pregnancy, it's been rotten until now but thankfully it's getting easier and baby is really making him or herslef known with all the big movements lol. 

Enjoy your time off work before baby arrives, pamper yourself like maybebaby3 has said, put your feet up and chill out :)


----------



## Truman

Good morning. How is everyone today? Yesterday was terrible. I slipped on the wet path whilst getting the dog out of the kennel, felt like I did the splits. The pain in my groin is killing me. Seems like one thing after another at the moment. I can hardly walk and have difficulty get in and out of bed/off the sofa. Just took paracetamol hoping it takes the edge off.

Maybe how is Owen doing? I can't believe it's been two weeks already!! How are you getting on are you getting enough sleep? Is he a quiet baby or screaming the house down? My son is praying lil one is going to be quiet, he is in the middle of this GCSE's and exams don't finish till end of June!!!

Heaven, sorry to hear your pregnancy has been great till now. Hope things are getting better and you can start enjoying the rest of it. I have spent a lot of time worrying about this little one, and now she's nearly cooked I have a new worry the labour lol!!

How old is Sofia? She looks very sweet in the picture. 

My daughter came home from university for the weekend yesterday (well that's what i thought anyway). She is talking about moving in with her boyfriend....... not so sure thats such a good idea. They are still so young and he seems a little possessive. She is currently at Uni in Manchester but he wants her to move to Doncaster because that is where he lives with his parents, the commute will be a nightmare for her everyday.

She has her own place and independance now and I just want her to be happy and enjoy herself. I try not to interfer but when we discuss it she gets very defensive. It seems he is not prepared to leave his family and friends behind but thinks that as she has already left home it will be easier for her to move again! He doesn't even make the commute to Manchester to see her she has to travel to Doncaster every weekend!

Sorry to rant, didn't mean to. But she is all packed up and going to see him now. She has been here for less than 24hours and will be spending the whole of next week at his house so I don't understand the rush. I can't believe how little time we get to spend together these days. Even when she is here he is ringing and texting her. The battery went dead on her phone yesterday afternoon and when she didn't answer sent me a txt asking where she was and if she was with me I don't check my phone that often so he rang me as well!!. Makes me so sad!


----------



## maybebaby3

heaven - glad u r starting 2 enjoy your pregnancy more now!

truman - hopefully your daughter will make the right decision. i remember when i moved in with my bf (now my hubby) many moons ago my parents were not amused. it must be toug having teenagers, i'm dreading my kids growing in2 teenagers! my cousin says she'd rather baby sleepless nights than the sleepless nights she has now with her 18yr old son going out all the time.

owen is quite a chilled baby which is good as erin was awful and screamed the place down non stop 4 the 1st 3 months. still working on nighttime sleep tho but it is early days i guess. he is also very sicky after feeds as i have loads of milk and he eats loads!!! he weighed 9lbs 4oz on thursday when he was just 10 days old!!! that's over 5oz more than his birthweight!


----------



## Truman

Wow, glad to hear Owen has put on weight and is doing great. I'm hoping to breast feed I didn't feed Nikki but I did feed Daniel for 11 weeks before I went back to work. I honestly can't remember when Nikki or Daniel slept through, although I did go back to work full time (I had no choice) when they were both 12 weeks old, so they must have been in some kind of routine. When are you planning on going back to work? How are Erin & Dylan with Owen? 

I am sure Nikki will be fine it's just that she always picks the wrong BF so far they have been either depressives, bullies, controlling or very needy/possessive (much of a muchness I guess). The last one was the worse everytime he got bored he would dump her have a fling and then ring her up and she would go running (he made her very insecure and nothing I could do or say seemed to help). The only reason it ended despite all the rows was because she got a place at Bolton Uni and moved to Manchester. He didn't have a job and neither did she in the begining so she couldn't come over to see him and he never made the effort (so lazy, still hasn't got a job as I understand it, although a couple of weeks ago she did tell me that he had got his new 15 year old girlfriend pregnant...... he is 20).

Anyway, on principal I paid bought her a bus pass that could only be used in Lancs to get her to and from work (I sacrificed her visits home to help her make the break) and sent her Asda vouchers, in the end I guessed that if they really were in love they would find a way. But thank god it fizzled out. 

Anyway, so far (touch wood) Daniel is ok. He has a good heart and hasn't been any trouble so far, but I guess there is time yet......

Gosh typing this can't believe I'm having another girl........ think I best start looking at convents ...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm sure that things will turn out ok in the end truman!

i'm hoping to stay off work til at least january. i would love to stay off til may but it depends what our finances are like as my OH is currently looking for a new job.

dylan and erin are fine, thanks for asking! they have taken really well to owen and are not jealous of him at all. they are giving me a bit of grief at bed time but i guess they dont understand why they have to go to bed and owen stays here napping in his pram.

off to get an indian takeaway. speak soon xxx


----------



## Truman

Hi everyone. I am so fed up now the pain in my hips and groin are getting worse by the day. Obs said she could sent me for physio but by the time I get an appointment lil bubs should be here (I do hope so). I could cope with the sleepless nights it's the waking up in pain and getting in and out of bed that is getting me down.

Not long now, so I will stop whining lol!

Hope everyone is ok?

OMG.... just realised I'm into single figures... only 9 days to go!


----------



## Seity

Congrats on Owen Maybebaby3. 
Truman you're almost there. I never made it to single digits; hopefully, you'll be seeing your baby soon.


----------



## Truman

Well it's 5am. Breakfast just keeps getting earlier.....

On positive note the crib mattress arrived yesterday and I pick up the nursery curtains on Monday so everthing is just about sorted. Just need to find some flat sheets for the cot and crib, when you want them all you can find are fitted sheets and vice-versa.

Come on bubs it's time to say hi and to the rest of the family!


----------



## Mace

Hi ladies,

I don't get on here that often but have just found this thread (yay for us older birds!)
I'm 37 and after years of TTC and failed infertility, I fell pregnant with my lovely fella (who is now my hubby after a 'shotgun wedding' last month ;)
I was in a blind panic for the first few months and barely moved for fear of causing any harm but after my 2nd scan, I have finally relaxed and absolutely love being pregnant.
Our little boy is due on 20th September and I can't wait to meet him :)
I'm in the same position as u guys - my friends had their kids years ago and I've told them off for not telling me that my boobs would look like a picture of the London Underground map! - Hubby doesn't seem to mind though as I've gone from having the chest of a paperboy to having big udders that rest on my belly ;)
Take care all
Mace
xx


----------



## DivaSatanica

I just turned 36 and am expecting my third. I have a daughter 15, a son 11 and my OH has a daughter 4 that we have custody of. This is our first child together.


----------



## Truman

Welcome Mace and Divasatanica. Good to hear from you. I will be 41 in 19 days!

Mace congratulations on you wedding and lil bubs. 

Diva do you know what you are having? I'm expecting a girl, well I hope so the sonographer was 75% sure and now we are so close I'm hoping she was right otherwise lil bubs is going to look lovely in pink!


----------



## Shining Star

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I was last on here...sorry! Congrats on your new baby Maybe! 

Truman, it won't be long now for you! 

I have just had my 36 week midwife appointment today and after the hospital loosing my booking bloods etc I finally had all results! Thank goodness everything came back negative as it's a bit late for most of it anyway! It was a huge relief. Everything seems to be on track.. bubs is starting to engage (which might be why I feel like she's sooooo low!) and is in the right position. Just hoping that she doesn't come too early as although I started maternity leave from school today I have 30 reports to write and loads of other school stuff that I have been asked to do while I am at home! I want to get it all finished and then have a bit of time to relax before she arrives!

Hope you are all well - and welcome to all the new 'older mums!'


----------



## Truman

Hi shining star good to hear from you. Glad all the tests came back negative. If I were you I would use the word maternity leave loosely as you still seem to have a lot of work to do. How many weeks will you be taking off in total. I think your leave should start when you FINISH working unless you are getting paid for more than just the statutory weeks lol! I get 6 weeks at 90% of my salary and then 32 weeks at stat maternity pay £123.

Speak to you guys soon. I seem to spend most of my time hear now wishing my time away!!!

I am at the MW tomorrow here's hoping something is happening in there. Last week bubs was still 5/5 and free so I am hoping she knows which way is out!!! They keep telling me that when it is a 2nd/3rd pregnancy the head sometimes doesn't engage until labour starts.......


----------



## maybebaby3

shining star - i had to leave all my reports ready before i went on maternity leave. good luck with that, i know what a pain they are!!!

welcome diva and mace!

truman - hope that things start happening soon! how's your daughter doing?

well am off to dr today as erin started crying yesterday afternoon that her ear hurt, and she never complains about things. last time she had bad tonsillitis she never complained either and i took her to dr coz she had a cough and it turned out she had tonsilitis. poor thing. 

owen seems to sleep his best stretch from 6 or 7am til 9 or 10am but that is no good to me as i have to get dylan ready for school and erin is up at the break of day anyway, even if they go to bed at midnight my kids never have a lie-in!!!


----------



## DivaSatanica

Truman said:


> Welcome Mace and Divasatanica.
> 
> Diva do you know what you are having? I'm expecting a girl, well I hope so the sonographer was 75% sure and now we are so close I'm hoping she was right otherwise lil bubs is going to look lovely in pink!

Thanks for the welcome! No, this time I'm team yellow.....lol. My OH wants it to be a surprise so I said ok to that. Congrats on your Team Pink status!!!!


----------



## Truman

Morning. Maybebaby they start sleeping in when they get older.... my son doesn't get up till about lunchtime on weekends these days. I keep telling him it's a waste of a day but he says he needs his sleep and everytime he stands up he seems to have grown so perhaps he is right! I hope Erin's ear gets better I hate my kids being ill make me feel useless when I can't help. 

Daniel got an ear infection a couple of weeks ago I told him it was because he wears he Ipod ear phones all the time he didn't believe me but when the doctor asked him about it he seemed to believe him and has only been wearing the big ones not the ones that go inside the ear!!!

As for Nikki, well..... she is definately moving in with the BF it's all over their Face Book pages lol!. She is looking at getting a transfer from Bolton to Sheffield uni and a transfer of her part-time job at Macdonalds to Doncaster. Which annoys me really she is giving up so much including all her friends and he does nothing. He is only at college 3 days a week (if that) and doesn't even have a part time job. 

His parents will end up paying his share of the bills on the house and Nikki will be no better off and that just annoys me even more. She says if she can't get a transfer she will commute to uni (what?!?! Doncaster to Bolton 5 days a week, I can see that lasting!!!!!!) 

And to top it all she came to see me Friday after an exam and because it was her birthday (method in her madness me thinks!) anyway, she arrived at 6 and said she was meeting BF at 9 to go to his for the weekend. I was quite upset because I thought we could all go out for dinner and watch a film together as a family. In the end I said it was her choice and left her to it. Anyway she rang BF to tell him she was staying here with us and all I could hear was her apologising because she was spending time with us and as a result he refused to go to her friends BBQ on the Saturday and she ended up crying!!! I ask you what is she doing with him! I told her to go see him to save rowing but she wanted to stay, so she did but spent most of the night texting. I felt sorry for her and wanted to give him a piece of my mind, which I would never do of course but......

I keep telling myself she will see sense and/or stand up to him otherwise when they move in together he will rule her life. Here's hoping!

Sorry didn't mean to rant it just upsets me. Someone once said to me that when bubs is born she won't even know her big sister and I'm begining to think they are right. I am lucky if I see her once a month now!


----------



## maybebaby3

aww truman i'm sorry that your daughter's BF is being such an idiot. it must have you fuming seeing her upset and not being able to do much about it. it does seem that she is bending over a lot to keep him happy. i hope things work out for them with the move. it must be tough transferring uni's. my friend was at kingston uni and transferred to bath in her final year (i was studying there so it was ok for her as we were on the same course and we got a house together with some of my friends). anyways i'd best get off and get on with some stuff as the flat looks like a bomb site with toys everywhere. sometimes i just want to scoop them up and throw them away as the kids dont even use half of them and when they do it's for 2 mins and they just end up decorating the floors!


----------



## Truman

Well I'm still here and no signs of anything happening anytime soon. So fed up my hip hurts when I sleep and wakes me up so I have more naps than a good nights sleep. Really want little one to come but then I think perhaps I shouldn't be so impatient that it would be better if she arrives after DS has finished his GCSE's. Only one more week to go!

We went to a garden centre today what a waste of time, we didn't really want anything just something to do I guess!. Anyway, I walked round for half an hour and then had to sit down. Felt like a right idiot can't believe I got tired so quickly my back and hip were throbbing. Someone told me that good long walk can naturally induce labour. How long is a good long walk, 10, 15,20 mins or more??? I'm not sure I can manage anything more than 15mins!

Time to move onto a good hot spicy curry me thinks........


----------



## maybebaby3

haha i tried EVERYTHING that they say will kick start labour and i still ended up with an induction :dohh: i really think that a baby will come when he/she is ready, unless he/she is medically evicted like my LO :haha:


----------



## Shining Star

Hi,

Thanks everyone. Wishing that I had finished these damn reports before I left but was doing all of the other stuff and feeling exhausted in the evenings so not getting very far! Am trudging through them now and really hoping bubs doesn't arrive before I have finished them! 

Truman. I feel for you.. sounds like you have so much going on at home with your son's GCSE's and your daughters BF. I think you are right about him not being right for her but hopefully she will realise that soon. Good luck with the eviction procedings! I think once I hit 37 weeks (Weds) and have this school work finished I will be willing her to come out! Think DH already is... it would be great for him for his paternity leave to coincide with the World Cup!!! Keep us updated.

Oh, I am not going back to work until January.. (can't remember who asked) and then will only be doing 3 days a week as my DH works in London and is out 7.30am til at the earliest 7.30pm. Teaching is not a job that I could do with a 6 month old and virtually being a single parent! Both of our families live over 100 miles away so we can't rely on anyone else. To be honest, I am looking forward to the time off and really hope that when I go back I don't have planning, reports, assessments etc to do out of school hours!

Anyway, back to reports ~ I seem to be faffing around today. Can't get comfortable enough to write them!

Take care all of you!


----------



## maybebaby3

good luck with the reports shining star! its great u can go back 2 work part time. we cant here so its full time or nothing. i will be off work til january 2, maybe a bit more if finances can stretch!


----------



## Truman

Oh well.... still here saw the MW Monday, she wouldn't do a sweep or make me anymore appointments?!?!? 

She said when I see the Obstetrician next week she will do one (if bubs is not here). No rush then lol!!!!

I'm going back to work in April I have managed to save this years holidays and accrue some for next year those plus stat hols has meant I can have 8 weeks more time off with lil one that I originally hoped for.

Hope everyone is ok. I'm so uncomfortable and bit fed up now!


----------



## maybebaby3

thinking of you truman! hope it happens soon!!!

shining star - how r the reports?

had owen weighed today. he's exactly a month old and weighed in at 11lbs 5oz!!! fatty!!!


----------



## Truman

maybebaby3 said:


> thinking of you truman! hope it happens soon!!!
> 
> shining star - how r the reports?
> 
> had owen weighed today. he's exactly a month old and weighed in at 11lbs 5oz!!! fatty!!!

Orrr.... little cutey you will have to post an updated photo. Are you on Face Book??

I have finished my nursery yey!. Thought I would post a couple of pics. Now all I need is a baby.
 



Attached Files:







a1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0









a9.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0









a11.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 0









a16.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 0









a14.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## maybebaby3

lovely nursery truman! am not on facebook at mo as i deactivated my account. will let u know if i get back on there in the future. will post some photos here when i dont have a baby attached to my boob! :haha:


----------



## Shining Star

Hi everyone,

Yey!!! Reports finished and given in last Friday! I have had a busy weekend... had our last NCT class on Saturday which was nice. My DH travelled up North for his brothers stag do on Saturday afternoon and my parents came to stay Saturday night and were a great help - it was lovely to see them. I don't get to see them very much as they live over 100 miles away. 

Truman... any news? I think I commented on your nursery in a 3rd tri thread.. I loved the chest of drawers! It's gorgeous... lets hope your LO won't be long!

Maybebaby3 ... 11lb 5oz! Wow! He is doing so well! I second the request for an updated photo! 

Well... it's 1.15am and I am having such bad sleep... think I will try to go to bed now. Am shattered. Night...:sleep:


----------



## Truman

Hi, still here. I feel like I have wasted 3 weeks of my maternity leave already. Got appointment with Obstetrician tomorrow so hoping she will do something. I get so tired so quickly feel like a waste of space. Helped OH in garden yesterday and had to keep sitting down!!

Glad you got the reports done Shining Star now you can relax, I know how you feel about sleep. I go to bed at 10.30ish wake up with the pain in my hip around 4am so I have to get up. I have also developed pins and needles in my arms and hands. MW said it could be Carpel Tunnel Syndrome and should disappear when lil one gets here...... 

Hope everyone else is ok. Will keep you updated.


----------



## maybebaby3

hi all!

shining star - thank goodness you managed to finish the reports before baby put in an appearance :yipee::dance::happydance:

truman - i felt like i had wasted my maternity leave too! hopefully things will either start soon or they will induce you.

here are some pics i took with the webcam just now. i will upload some others later when i sort out my camera.
 



Attached Files:







StillCap0031.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









StillCap0032.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shining Star

Thanks ladies, I am also glad about the reports!! 

Truman, I hope you have a good appointment with the OB and that your LO makes an appearance before long.

I had another midwife appointment today (38 ish week). She said that she thinks that baby has grown 4 cm in the last 2 weeks. Also, at my 36 wk appointment the head had started to engage and now it is free again. 

She has referred me to hospital so I have an appointment on Weds to see if they want to do another scan and then they will take it from there and decide whether they want to induce. I'm not good with medical stuff, the whole havng to be in and out of the doctors is a big deal to me - let alone being referred for something abnormal.

I am hoping that it is wrong, at my last appointment it was a student measuring me - the mw didn't even watch, she just write down what the student said!

Oh well, hopefully we will know more and feel better about it by Weds evening. Things would be easier if we didn't have DH's brother and his fiance comng to stay tomorrow until Thursday but never mind. They have come back to England to get married so wantto come and see us (they haven't seen our house as we moved since they were last here). 

Good luck Truman!!!
Maybebaby... your little one is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Truman

Maybe, Owen is gorgeous. I can't believe how much he has changed in such a short space of time. He looks so much like your daughter who does she look like you or hubby??

Shining Star at my 39 week appointment a student measured me she said I was 44cm!!! I nearly fell off the table and asked the MW if that could be right. She measured me and said 42 which is what she wrote in my notes. Last week I was 40 weeks and she measured me at 41 when I said that was less than the week before she just said it is very difficult to get an accurate measurement.... You're telling me everytime they measure depending on who does it they put the tape in a different place! I wasn't happy because I've already been told by the Obstetrician (scans also put her at the top of the scale) she will be a big baby, I don't like it when the mess about with things.

I am sure everthing will be fine I hope you get another scan though I would love to see lil bubs again even if it was just on a monitor for piece of mind. It seems so long ago since the 20 week scan. 

Well I will update you when I get back this afternoon, appointment isn't till 2.30pm so I've got a bit of a wait and you never know.......yeah right lol!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks girls! i do think owen is gorgeous but then i'm biased. all the kids seem to have my mouth and DH nose so i guess they are a real mix!

truman - hope your appointment went well yesterday!

shining star - hope that your appointment goes well today!

owen is in his swing and erin is trying to forcefeed him his dummy :dohh: i'd best go and do some housework as am supposed to be going out to meet some friends at 11.30!


----------



## Seity

Lovely nursery Truman. We're still working on ours.
I hope everyone's appointments are going well.
We had a weight check today because Gabriel's was lower than they liked last week. They had us supplement with formula for the past week and he put on almost a whole pound. He's now 9.5 lbs!
Owen is a cutie. Definitely growing bigger, more baby look and less newborn.
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4671405133_24fd6b77b2_m.jpg
Here's one of him sleeping in a position that just doesn't look comfy.


----------



## Shining Star

Seity, he is gorgeous!! I love the last pic.

Thanks for your support ladies... the appointment was fine (although I fell over when leaving the hospital and have very grazed knees!).

The consultant measured baby as 43cm which seems huge but she said that they are all notoriously bad at itand didn't think it was a cause for concern. She said that she wouldn't want to induce as babies head isn't engaged at the minute so it would probably end in a csection. I have another appointment booked with her but it is for 2 weeks and I am hoping lo will be here by then as I will be overdue. 
Truman, how did you get on? I hope it went well. x


----------



## maybebaby3

truman - i am wondering if we hear the pitter patter of tiny feet as u havent been on in a while!

shining star - glad all was ok at your appointment.

seity - great pic! it's funny how babies can sleep in the most contorted positions :haha: the only way erin would go 2 sleep in her buggy when she was old enough to sit up was with her head on the buggy tray in front of her! :rofl:


----------



## Truman

Hi everybody, hope you are all ok. Sorry its been a while but everything went a bit pear shaped at my appointnent with consultant on Tuesday........

To cut a long story short the consultant did the sweep and then said she thought she felt a bum! I was sent for an immediate scan which confirmed our bubs was a footling breech (a bit of a shock as she was 2/3 5ths engaged the week before.... she had 1 foot down in my pelvis and the other was up against her chest - kinda like she was doing the splits!). 

Anyway, whilst I as waiting to see the consultant for results of the scan and discuss my options I started bleeding quite a bit and had fluid loss. The consultant said that footling babies can't be turned and she was concerned that I would go into labour overnight, which would be bad. So.... she decided to send me straight to hospital. 

I was monitored all night and had a C section on Wednesday the 23 June 2010.

*Scarlett Isobel Martin* was born at 14.10pm weighing in at a whopping.......... 7lbs 8oz. :cloud9:

(I can't believe how far out they were with the measurements & what they said she would weigh).

She is gorgeous, so tiny, everything I hoped for and more.:happydance:

Very tired and a bit sore but worth it even if I am surviving on 2.5 hours sleep a day lol.

(Ignore the date - the batteries were flat in the camera!)
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 0









005.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## maybebaby3

she is absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9: congrats!!!


----------



## Seity

Congrats Truman. She's beautiful!


----------



## Truman

Seity, I can't believe how much Gabrielle has grown, he looks so cute in the cowboy hat!!

Hope everyone is ok. I am fine, still a bit sore both top and bottom but getting there. 

I am finding the breast feeding really difficult though, over the last week she has wanted feeding from every 30mins to every hour (my boobs are so sore despite trying my best to make sure she latches on properly) once she is latched on feeding can last 20mins to 1 hour and the longest she has slept is on her Daddies chest for 2 hours last night but everyone keeps telling me I am making a rod for my own back. Is that possible??, I need to get some sleep sometime and at this rate my boobs will drop off. 

Anyone got any pointers? How long does it take for feeding to settle down? 

Maybebaby, do you use a dummy, I thought perhaps I could introduce one just to get her settled she seems to use my boob to get her to sleep but once I take her off she wakes up she can't possible still be hungry because my milk is free flowing.


----------



## maybebaby3

yes i have used a dummy from the 1st day. erin was like that with the bf. it can take a few weeks to settle and as for the sleep dont listen to people. as u said u need to sleep!!!


----------



## Truman

Hi, I hope everyone is ok. Not been around for a while and all seems quiet on here?!?!

Anyway, I have had a rough ride of it lately, had my stitches out Monday and then 3 days later my wound burst and got infected. I have a hole in my scar about the size of a 20p piece. I have been in agony ever since and just when I thought things couldn't get any worse on Saturday I started bleeding really heavily and clotting and ended up back in hospital ........ Now I have a womb infection and am house bound yet again. I am consuming so many drugs (8 in total 4 times a day!!!) I am worried they will pass to Scarlett in my breast milk but they have said not, I guess I don't really have a choice if I want to get better I need the antibiotics.

I can't believe it, I feel really sorry myself but I feel more sorry for my OH he has to do everything for me and he can't take Scarlett anywhere on his own or show her off because I'm breast feeding. 

I am thinking about expressing so that he can at least have the joy of feeding her once a day. However, everyone (incl. websites) is against it till after 6 weeks. I was also thinking that if I could express one feed he could take her out for a couple of hours safe in the knowledge that if needed he has a feed prepared even if I'm not there.

Well that's my update I have sterilised bottles today but I haven't got round to expressing to be honest my heart isn't in it.

Let me know how you are doing and what you are up to. xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh Truman i am so sorry to hear that you are having a crappy time! what an awful experience. hopefully you will be on the men soon. noone seems to be using this thread at the moment! i kept coming in here and wondering where everyone had gone! at least you are back now! :thumbup: maybe we should start a new thread forolder mums in the bnb group section as really we are not pregnant now so i guess we are kind of gatecrashing this thread :haha:

i expressed at 3 weeks and got about 4oz i think. if you are not up to it then leave it for now though. bf is hard as we are the only ones that can do it. i am glad to hear that you OH is looking after you though. soon you will feel better and be able to go out and show little scarlett off.

owen had his 8wk check and vaccines today. he did not enjoy them at all and screamed th place down! It's so awful to see them in pain :cry: he is snoozing in the pram now, though i can already hear noises again coming from the pram :dohh: i have just come in from town and have poured myself a quick cup of tea before getting on with the 101 things that i need to do round here. OH taken dylan and erin to the beach with his mum so at least i dont have them under my feet whilst i am trying to clean :thumbup: though i dont think OH really wanted to go anywhere today! oh well hopefully they wont drive him crazy and he'll be in a better mood when they get back - fingers crossed! well i'm going to drink my tea and get on with things before owen demands a feed. xxx


----------



## Truman

Hi maybe thanks for replying. I know what you mean about the thread. We seem to be the only ones using it these days, but I really wanted to keep in touch with people who I have shared this journey with. 

Are you on face book or msn? perhaps we could keep updated there if we miss each other in the forums. I keep in touch with Avabear73 - mummy to Finlay on Facebook it's amazing how much he has changed and it's nice to share pics.

Anyway, I've sent you a personal message just in case. xx


----------



## Csunshine013

OMG I leave for a little while come back and everybody has had their babies! 


:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!!!

Truman so sorry you've had such a hard time, hopefully the infection is better now! 

BF is hard I expressed from the time DD was 2 weeks old but I had only 2 1/2 weeks off work then went back part time for 2 weeks then full time after that so pretty much had to.

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies! Hope your all well!:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

wow csunshine you are nearly there :dance: only a few more weeks to go. how are you feeling?

truman - i emailed you xxx


----------



## Truman

Wow, how time flies. Csunshine only 29 days and you will meet you lil one. Keep in touch and let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## Shining Star

Hi,

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while... don't know where the time goes! Well, Jessica was born on June 28th, 9 days early by emergency c-section. I had a mw appointment on the day that I went into labour so I still attended and was told that she had turned and was back to back. I ended up starting getting contractions at about 8am and going from them being about 8 minutes apart to 1 minute within about 20 mins! We headed down to hospital pretty quickly and not long after we arrived my waters broke. She had done a poo so they stopped running the water for the borthing pool! They called in a consultant at about 6pm because the baby seemed in distress and they did a fetal blood sample to find that her oxygen levels were low and her heart rate was raised to over 180 so I was rushed into theatre. It was all a bit chaotic and scary but probably worse for DH to be honest as I wasn't completely aware of what was going on! Anyway, she was born at 9.34pm and we couldn't be happier (or more tired!) 

I start each day thinking about all of the things I need to get done and get to the end wondering what I actually did!

*Csunshine*, you are so close now! Exciting stuff... are you all ready for your LO? I hope that you are feeling well, let us know how you are getting on.
*Truman*, I am sorry to hear that you are having a bad time of it. When I read your post about the bf, it reminded me of myself! Jessica feeds from anywhere between 20 minutes and an hour and a half. Sometimes I get so sore I think I can't carry on! When she was born her blood sugars were really low so the nurses suggested we give her some formula to gove her extra calaries so she had a bottle the day after she was born. Since then, when desperate I have given her formula but I usually give her a bottle of expressed milk once a day too to give my boobs a break! We have been really lucky as she had no problem switching from bf to bottle at all (despite what the midwives have said!). Don't do it until you are ready but I have found it really helps. I often felt like I wasn't producing enough to satisfy her as she always seemed so hungry but I am able to express about 5oz and she seems to be satisfied with the bottle. We also find that she won't settle without being either attatched to me or sleeping on one of us. It is like a military operation to get her from us into the moses basket without waking her up! I think I stop breathing so as not to wake her! :dohh: We are lucky that she tends to go down between 10 and midnight and sleeps through most nights until between 4 and 6am, I try to make sure that I do the last feed in a dark room (we just have the radio on a talk station quietly going in the background). 

My c-section wound isn't healing very well either (although it isn't anywhere near as bad as yours!). I was back at the doctors yesterday and although they have said that they don't think it is infected it isn't right and I am trying really hard to keep it clean and dry. It's really sore sometimes though, a few days ago I got out of the shower to find about 5 inches of what looks like nylon thread hanging out of one end of the wound which freaked me out a bit! The nurse just cut it off and said that it should be fine. Hopefully we will both be feeling better soon. :thumbup:

Maybebaby, sorry to hear that Owen screamed during his jabs. I am dreading Jessica's already and have a few weeks to go yet! I hope the rest of the check up went OK.

I hope you are all well... I will try to pop back on here a bit more often too!

Sorry, it was a bit of a long post - lots to catch up on!


----------



## Truman

Shining Star congratulations on the birth of Lily, how much did she weigh?. I was sorry to hear you didn't have a straightforward birth either. I hope your wound starts to heal soon. Mine is getting better thank goodness. When you were talking about getting Lily from you into her crib whilst she sleeps it reminded me of Scarlett, she will sleep quite happily on me but on her own is another thing when I move she wakes up and when I do get her in her crib alone she only sleeps for 45mins and then has to be resettled which can take another 30 mins!

I am still BF but struggling, I have expressed a couple of times now and get 3-4oz on average but I still worry Scarlett doesn't take enough when she is attached. So I have started to make up a couple of ounces of formula just incase. Her 11pm bottle is also formula and I express that feed and save it as a top up for later. I feel such a fake sometimes like I'm cheating or letting Scarlett down by combination feeding her but somedays I don't think I could cope if I didn't have the fall back. 

Well today was day 6 following the "Baby Whisperer" routine. It's still a bit hit and miss but hopefully everything will fall into place soon. At least I know roughly when Scarlett will need feeding so I should be able to start going out and having a life.

Anyway, no rest for the wicked the rountine starts again at 11pm so I had better get ready for dream feeding!


----------



## maybebaby3

truman - good luck with the baby whisperer routine! we have no routine at all :wacko:

shining star - congrats on the birth of jessica! she sounds like a good little sleeper. owen's not that good at sleep yet. it took me until 2am to get him to sleep and in the end he fell asleep in his swing :dohh:

we are off to the dr's today as the kids and i have a cold and sore throat so i want to make sure if we need antibiotics we get them.


----------



## Shining Star

Truman, I know what you mean about feeling bad about using some formula. I do too, sometimes I just can't bf anymore! I hurt and worry so much that she isn't getting enough (especially during the day as she never seems satisfied!). 

Jessica weighed 8lb 10oz, so she wasn't small but I don't think I needed referring to the hospital like they did! Oh well, better safe than sorry I suppose.

I hope that the Baby Whisperer routine is working for you. I have a friend who swears by it but I struggle with the activity before sleeping part! She will only settle straight after a feed, how do you find it?

Maybebaby, thanks for the congrats! Although I think I may have jinxed it saying she was sleeping well. Sunday night she was wide awake until 5am!:dohh:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Anyone remember me? :D

I've just seen a trailer (at last!) for the tellyprog that they filmed my pregnancy for - BBC "Cherry Has a Baby", advertised as Coming Soon (ie September).

When I've got a confirmed transmission date, I'll post back in here to let you all know :happydance:

PS - Andrew doing fine. First birthday was two weeks ago, and we celebrated by progressing him into size 3-6m clothing!


----------



## Marleysgirl

*BBC3 Monday 13 September 9pm - Cherry Has a Baby*


----------



## Shining Star

Marleysgirl said:


> *BBC3 Monday 13 September 9pm - Cherry Has a Baby*

Hi! I have been offline for ages, it's nice to be back in Cyberland!

I hadn't seen that you were on here but watched the program the other night. I'm glad that your little boy is doing well!


----------



## maybebaby3

ooh marleys i just watched it on iplayer!!! fab to hear andrew is doing so well :thumbup:

shining star - how's things? owen is a big fatty, weighed over 17lbs at 16wks :wacko: unfortunately he has been really poorly as he got bronchiolitis. i have to give him antibiotics and an inhaler through a spacer with a mask which he hates but thankfully he is on the mend. hasnt helped that i am ill on antibiotics and erin has had ear ache and is also on antibiotics. fingers crossed dylan escapes it all!!!


----------

